# Celebrity Big Brother 2007



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2007)

The other thread was just for rumours but now it's started, lets have an official one.
Not sure if I'm gonna get into it this year but I'm skint and am in a duurbrain mood, so I probably will.
I think Jermaine and Donny are gonna clash over hygiene.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 4, 2007)

Ken to win


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 4, 2007)

oh, and the first thread might be about rumours, but at least they can spell 'brother'


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh shit - can a mod please correct the title?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Ken to win


Ken to be first BB guest to die in the house


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 4, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Ken to be first BB guest to die in the house




yeh, he does look pretty wobbly..


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> oh, and the first thread might be about rumours, but at least they can spell 'brother'


Can you report the OP please? I can't do it myself


----------



## Mrs Bradley (Jan 4, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Ken to win



felt a bit sorry for him though....I hope he gets treated with a little respect....although if you're going to parade yourself on a reality tv show, perhaps any self-respect has flown out the window anyway


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 4, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Oh shit - can a mod please correct the title?



Duuurbrain


----------



## souljacker (Jan 4, 2007)

It's a load of shit and I wont be watching it.

Just thought I'd get this post out the way nice and quickly. Will someone post the standard 'well, get off the thread then, wanker' reply and we can all move on?

Craig to win!


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 4, 2007)

Mrs Bradley said:
			
		

> felt a bit sorry for him though....I hope he gets treated with a little respect....although if you're going to parade yourself on a reality tv show, perhaps any self-respect has flown out the window anyway




i was stunned to see Ken being helped into a crew 4x4 in the Glastonbury dance backstage area last year. .very odd..


----------



## xes (Jan 4, 2007)

I think the title should remain Borther,cos it is a bore. 



(your mum to win,natch)


----------



## zed (Jan 4, 2007)

xes said:
			
		

> I think the title should remain Borther,cos it is a bore.
> 
> 
> 
> (your mum to win,natch)



You're right, it is boring to watch.  It's a bit like cricket ....only really digestible if you watch the edited highlights.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 4, 2007)

Leo to win!


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 4, 2007)

Boo hiss to Dirk Benedict- he was rude about Katee Sackhoff and the new _Battlestar Galactica_.


----------



## Griff (Jan 4, 2007)

The Tourettes cunt to be off first.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 4, 2007)

Donny tourettes is a wicked stage name, shame he is an utter twat!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> The Tourettes cunt to be off first.


Yeah complete prick and a posh boy to boot


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 4, 2007)

I thought intially Leo is the sure winner but within 10 minutes his laugh got up my schnozz. Im putting money on the lad from Steps-he will win Ive no doubt about it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 4, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> The Tourettes cunt to be off first.




too bloody right  , oh but he's sooooo rock and roll.........................


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 4, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Boo hiss to Dirk Benedict- he was rude about Katee Sackhoff and the new _Battlestar Galactica_.






what did he say?





 


why am i posting on this thread on the first day ???


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 4, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> too bloody right  , oh but he's sooooo rock and roll.........................




Indeed....a parody in its purest form.


----------



## maximilian ping (Jan 4, 2007)

Cleo to win. Bollywood woman will walk out


----------



## Griff (Jan 4, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> Cleo to win. Bollywood woman will walk out




Yeah, I reckon Bollywood woman's going to be in for a bit of a shock.


----------



## maximilian ping (Jan 4, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Yeah, I reckon Bollywood woman's going to be in for a bit of a shock.



her agent will be found karate chopped to death approx 1 hour after she leaves


----------



## foo (Jan 4, 2007)

Jo or Cleo to win! i think i'll be falling in love with Cleo before the end of the month....  

i predict Ken Russell, whilst being an amazing director etc. etc. will be a total pain in the backside, as will Jermaine Jackson and that nob who was trying to be 'punk' (give me strength     )

but as usual, i'll probably be backing my haters and loathing my lovers by week 2. 

the best bit of last nights show for me was watching the 'celebs' not having a clue who each other was -  hilarious!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2007)

I surprised at H coming out. Didn't realise he was in - an ex-colleagues used to live with him when Steps has just released 5678 and the whole band were on £60 a week each.


----------



## milesy (Jan 4, 2007)

donny is just paul kaye in disguise - FACT.


----------



## killer b (Jan 4, 2007)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> Im putting money on the lad from Steps-he will win Ive no doubt about it.



yep, me too - either him, jo or leo.


----------



## Griff (Jan 4, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> the best bit of last nights show for me was watching the 'celebs' not having a clue who each other was -  hilarious!



Yeah, that was priceless.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 4, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> Jo or Cleo to win! i think i'll be falling in love with Cleo before the end of the month....
> 
> i predict Ken Russell, whilst being an amazing director etc. etc. will be a total pain in the backside, as will Jermaine Jackson and that nob who was trying to be 'punk' (give me strength     )
> 
> ...



Ms Struct met Cleo once says she's well


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 4, 2007)

That poor WAG.....

How terrible to look nothing like those amazing modelling shots they showed.,.

Poor terry must be bricking it, no sooner than she is out of that house she will be working her way up to the Alist football stars!!!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> That poor WAG.....
> 
> How terrible to look nothing like those amazing modelling shots they showed.,.
> 
> Poor terry must be bricking it, no sooner than she is out of that house she will be working her way up to the Alist football stars!!!!!


Silly girl - did you see her talking about the nude pics in her intro? She said she didn't realise that she was naked or something, yet one pic they showed was of her chest out, hands on her hips, blatantly nuddy.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 4, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Silly girl - did you see her talking about the nude pics in her intro? She said she didn't realise that she was naked or something, yet one pic they showed was of her chest out, hands on her hips, blatantly nuddy.




Not only did they airbrush her within an inch of her life, they must have photoshopped her to fuck as well


----------



## aqua (Jan 4, 2007)

as I'm off today I caught a few mins of the live show thingy on E4 and I wantto know what did donny do last night that carole and the wag were laughijng about and saying his shoes are ruined


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> as I'm off today I caught a few mins of the live show thingy on E4 and I wantto know what did donny do last night that carole and the wag were laughijng about and saying his shoes are ruined


He jumped in the jacuzzi fully clothed - do keep up!


----------



## Griff (Jan 4, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> as I'm off today I caught a few mins of the live show thingy on E4 and I wantto know what did donny do last night that carole and the wag were laughijng about and saying his shoes are ruined



Fell over and pissed himself on live TV. Hopefully.


----------



## maldwyn (Jan 4, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> donny is just paul kaye in disguise - FACT.


 
Or an ironed-out Rod Stewart.

Sadly, I’m not excited by any of them this year.

I’ll probably tune in again when their ’polite’ masks begin to slip - in the meantime, I’ve got an oven to clean.


----------



## aqua (Jan 4, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> He jumped in the jacuzzi fully clothed - do keep up!


I went to bed after the Deparate Housewives shows last night, got up at 7.30 and have been out since 

I'm sorry mr orang utan


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I went to bed after the Deparate Housewives shows last night, got up at 7.30 and have been out since
> 
> I'm sorry mr orang utan


I didn't see it either but twas on tother thread


----------



## ck (Jan 4, 2007)

I never watch the show but thought there is a real bunch of loons in there this year , but something tells me that last nights episode will be the best of the series.  When they are actually in the house , it's the same old , same old isn't it ?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 4, 2007)

Towers of London = Kandy Floss             .........Surely???


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Towers of London = Kandy Floss             .........Surely???


Nope - they've been around a while - they may be aware of the fact that they're verging on parody but that's all


----------



## poster342002 (Jan 4, 2007)

Christ, is this crap *ever* off the air?


----------



## Chz (Jan 4, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Boo hiss to Dirk Benedict- he was rude about Katee Sackhoff and the new _Battlestar Galactica_.


He did apologise after he actually watched it. And to be fair, it _sounded_ like a bad idea at the time and he was pissed off that he didn't even get a minor role.

But yeah, he was a bit of an asshat at first.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2007)

poster342002 said:
			
		

> Christ, is this crap *ever* off the air?


Yes, about 22 hours a day, unless you insist on watching E4 all the time


----------



## exosculate (Jan 4, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Nope - they've been around a while - they may be aware of the fact that they're verging on parody but that's all



Oh, I've never heard of them.


----------



## niclas (Jan 4, 2007)

Funniest bit was Leo recognising fake-punk boy and saying "you're from Buckingham aren't you" - punk-boy's face suddenly sobered up. What's the bets he's a fooking public school "rebel"? 
 My 10-yr-old sussed him: "He's trying to be Johnny Rotten but he's not." Nuff said.
 Predictions? Cleo for laughs, Leo to lose it, Ken dies, Donny escapes, Jermaine implodes, Bollywood star in hot lesbo action with WAG but teenybopper vote means Jo or H will win.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm off ill so am catching the live bits now n then. 
H is very sweet. 
Jo is nice but I can see her kicking off a bit maybe.
CLEO rocks! Love her.
Leo is ok but is talking alot, he may get on people's nerves after a while.
Ken looks really old n frail at times. Interesting man though.
The Face is cool. Quite funny, too. Skipping in the cold outside this morning for aaaages while everyone else sat about, heh. Hard, see... 

They all seem to be getting along pretty well at the moment but of course it's early days. Mwuuahhaahhahaa.
Nice that quite a few of them this year are intelligent.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 4, 2007)

Id say anyone who goes on that show is far from intelligent!!!


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 4, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> He jumped in the jacuzzi fully clothed - do keep up!


Apparently the rock god doesnt remember doing it


----------



## Griff (Jan 4, 2007)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Apparently the rock god doesnt remember doing it



What. A. Wanker.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 4, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Id say anyone who goes on that show is far from intelligent!!!



Heh. No sense definately.


----------



## Flanflinger (Jan 4, 2007)

All hell breaks loose tonight when it's discovered someone has been taking a dump in people beds.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 4, 2007)

Flanflinger said:
			
		

> All hell breaks loose tonight when it's discovered someone has been taking a dump in people beds.


Wicked

Skat shots


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jan 4, 2007)

I kept flicking between this and reruns of Will&Grace cos my cringe-o-meter was going off the scale...

Particular horrors that are still scarifying my eyeballs:

#1 Ken Russell 'singing' 'Singing in the Rain' - what meds is he on? 
#2 Ken Russell having to be helped by Davina - surely 1st CBB death? It just seemed so very _wrong_
#3 Jermaine Jackson - 'Michael is 1000% innocent' *eyebrows raised to infinity*
#4 Leo Sayer. Oh God.

Unfortunately, the constant flickering - plus the fact that 'Shaun of the Dead' started on ITV2 at 9pm - meant I missed the mighty Cleo Roccas. And Faceman. Possibly my first ever crush. When he was Starbuck that is. Oh how I wished I too had been stranded on the same planet as him in his last episode of Battlestar Galactica...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2007)

Cleo Roccos seems to have a magical quality about her - lost of people who have met her/bumped intp her have been charmed by her and even gay men seem to fancy the pants off her. <rubs knees>


----------



## Belushi (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont understand this Towers of London thing - are they a serious band made up of dickheads or are they a tongue in cheek thing like Spinal Tap?


----------



## Rollem (Jan 4, 2007)

i think they (towers of london) are simply a vehicle for the cardboard johnny rotten to get a stage

that said, donny's entrance made me laugh out loud 

cleo to win


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I dont understand this Towers of London thing - are they a serious band made up of dickheads or are they a tongue in cheek thing like Spinal Tap?


The first but they are mightily aware of the Spinal Tap thing so they play it up - it's, er, post-ironic or summat.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 4, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> The first but they are mightily aware of the Spinal Tap thing so they play it up - it's, er, post-ironic or summat.



Fucking students


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 4, 2007)

Rollem said:
			
		

> that said, donny's entrance made me laugh out loud



ditto and while he's quite obviously a prick, i think i might quite fancy him!


----------



## Relahni (Jan 4, 2007)

*only One Good Thing About This Programme - A Shot Of Cleo's Tits From 20 Years Ago.

Utter Shite.*


----------



## dirtysanta (Jan 4, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I dont understand this Towers of London thing - are they a serious band made up of dickheads or are they a tongue in cheek thing like Spinal Tap?




they are a genuine band who take themselves pretty seriously. I set up a load of kit for them at a studio they were recording in and they are the biggest bunch of cocks iv ever met. If you'd been there with me, Belushi, you'd have wanted to smack that Donny Tourette. I didnt meet the one thats on BB.


----------



## dirtysanta (Jan 4, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> ditto and while he's quite obviously a prick, i think i might quite fancy him!




Oi !   Get a grip !!!!!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 4, 2007)

dirtysanta said:
			
		

> If you'd been there with me you have wanted to smack that Donny Tourette.



Given your temper I'm surprised you didnt


----------



## Griff (Jan 4, 2007)

dirtysanta said:
			
		

> and they are the biggest bunch of cocks iv ever met. If you'd been there with me you have wanted to smack that Donny Tourette.



Why am I absolutely sure of that entire sentence.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 4, 2007)

dirtysanta said:
			
		

> Oi !   Get a grip !!!!!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 4, 2007)

There's something quite endearing about the Towers Of London. They kind of remind me of the old school Guns N Roses. However, it won't be nearly as good unless Donny Tourette starts acting more like Axl Rose and starts some fights or smashes the place up, he'll just be seen as a poor mockery.

Just like his 'I'm a twat rock star' entrance from last night.


----------



## Griff (Jan 4, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> There's something quite endearing about the Towers Of London. They kind of remind me of the old school Guns N Roses. However, it won't be nearly as good unless Donny Tourette starts acting more like Axl Rose and starts some fights or smashes the place up, he'll just be seen as a poor mockery.
> 
> Just like his 'I'm a twat rock star' entrance from last night.



But...but...he just comes across as a complete twat.

Fights?   Smashing the place up?  I reckon even the WAG could knock him out. 

Wanker!


----------



## dirtysanta (Jan 4, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> There's something quite endearing about the Towers Of London. They kind of remind me of the old school Guns N Roses. However, it won't be nearly as good unless Donny Tourette starts acting more like Axl Rose and starts some fights or smashes the place up, he'll just be seen as a poor mockery.
> 
> Just like his 'I'm a twat rock star' entrance from last night.




Guns N Roses Lite.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 4, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> But...but...he just comes across as a complete twat.
> 
> Fights?   Smashing the place up?  I reckon even the WAG could knock him out.
> 
> Wanker!



No I agree with you, he really does come accross as a twat. BUT if he did something to warrant his 'I'm a fuckin' rockstar' behaviour then things could get interesting. Lord knows we're not gonna get much car crash telly from the likes of 'H' from Steps or that one from S Club.

It's about time someone wrecked the place and had to be forceably removed by security amidst a torrent of blood, swearing and fighting. Now that's entertainment!

*edited for awful spelling*


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 4, 2007)

i found the bollywood princess more disgusting than him by a mile. what a dickhead!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 4, 2007)

Couldn't even watch all of this tonight...Donny was a great advert for reasons why we shouldn't take drugs....just trying to work out what he was on..


----------



## milesy (Jan 4, 2007)

donny was cracking me up when he was in the diary room. i think i like him best, for the moment.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> just trying to work out what he was on..


High spirits.  Maybe a few beers.  But mostly just put on.

His accent is weird - he does fake cockney, but there are north of England vowels in there, too.  Is he just a public school boy trying to be working class and getting mixed up between "_workin' down t' pit_" and "_workin' dahhhn the market wiff me barrahw_"?  Or is he the son on a traveling salesman?

Cleo was cool, looking after him, though.


----------



## milesy (Jan 4, 2007)

yes, yes she was. i think i like her best, for the moment.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 4, 2007)

Loving Cleo. She can talk to anyone. It's a good quality.

Liking Dirk's quips 

Donny: Your Dirk fucking Benedict

Faceman: I don't usually use the middle name....

Donny will end up being nice..Just watching it now and you can see that since he's finally realise who Ken is he respects him totally  

I was annoyed about the WAG last night joking about seeing kens "meat and potatoes" I was so annoyed i posted this on DS...

The WAG is a total idiot. If she ever realises who he is it will still not make a difference. She is so shallow that she thinks laughing at an old man is funny. It's like one of those kids at school that laugh at everyone else because they think they are soooo perfect. 

She's got so little to say that to bring a bit of excitement to the conversation she has to reference other people in a bad way.

What's good about it is that Ken seems to be able to take it. He may be old but he's an intelligent man and he's fully aware about what they may be saying about him. He's a BB fan, so he's clued up. 

The idiot WAGs problem is that she doesn't credit older people with intelligence. He's no John McCrick. He knows exactly what's happening...

I appear to be addicted already


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 4, 2007)

Just watching it 'live' at the mo....

H has just said that he thinks Face was actually 'Dirk Diggler' the porn star from the movie about him 

Edit: That's Boogie Night's i think, but i don't think it was about Face somehow...

These 'kids' have a lot to learn.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 4, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Loving Cleo. She can talk to anyone. It's a good quality.
> 
> Liking Dirk's quips
> 
> ...




I agree completely!

I said the WAG was a bit like a 12 year old girl giggling behind her hand at others - she is going to be verrry irritating  

I think even I am in love with Cleo - what a darling looking after Donny like that.  When she took his hand to take him to the Diary Room we all 'aawed'  

I didn't like Donny spitting in the pool though - and weeing in the shower - and not washing his hands  - eeewww


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 4, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> I agree completely!
> 
> I said the WAG was a bit like a 12 year old girl giggling behind her hand at others - she is going to be verrry irritating
> 
> ...



Donny was a bit of a wanker last night, but he was really pissed. 

He's been sitting in awe of Ken tonight and talking knowledgeably about films with his new mum Cleo and his Dad/grandad Ken.

They could be a BB family group to be reckoned with


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 4, 2007)

WAG out

DONNY to win...im converted


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 4, 2007)

dirtysanta said:
			
		

> Guns N Roses Lite.



Heh


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2007)

Why do people like Donny? He's a wanker. Why do people always like the wankers?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 5, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Why do people like Donny? He's a wanker. Why do people always like the wankers?



Indeed.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 5, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Why do people like Donny? He's a wanker. Why do people always like the wankers?



I don't. I thought he was a dick last night, but understood he was pissed. I've given him the benefit of the doubt. I'll decide when i've seen more of him. He seems just like a misguided middle class wannabe rebel at the moment. He's had good manners tonight when he was talking with Ken and Cleo.

More to be pitied than scolded...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2007)

If you're a wanker when you're pissed, you're still a wanker


----------



## rowan (Jan 5, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Cleo Roccos seems to have a magical quality about her - lost of people who have met her/bumped intp her have been charmed by her and even gay men seem to fancy the pants off her. <rubs knees>



I totally agree - except I'm not rubbing my knees  
If anyone else comes even close to winning it will be a travesty, Cleo is fantastic  

Someone metioned about kids voting for Jo or H?  I think even the kids will end up liking Cleo even though she's an 'oldie'


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh, I'm soo in love again. Brings back memories of confused teenagehood


----------



## LDR (Jan 5, 2007)

Donny is to Celebrity Big Brother what Firky is to Urban75 IMHO.


----------



## doris plank (Jan 5, 2007)

Ken is a national treasure.


----------



## foo (Jan 5, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> What's good about it is that Ken seems to be able to take it. He may be old but he's an intelligent man and he's fully aware about what they may be saying about him. He's a BB fan, so he's clued up.
> 
> The idiot WAGs problem is that she doesn't credit older people with intelligence. He's no John McCrick. He knows exactly what's happening...
> 
> I appear to be addicted already



i've changed my mind already   i now think Ken's a love. 

still cheering Cleo along though!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 5, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> ditto and while he's quite obviously a prick, i think i might quite fancy him!



quite.  I dreamt about donny last night 

I was made up to see cleo in there, I used to love her when I was a kid - and she's proper glam, mangling donny's clothes, wearing heels and opera gloves, the lady's got style


----------



## Griff (Jan 5, 2007)

Did feel sorry for Ken last night. Disliking the stupid WAG and Donny is still a wanker.

Cleo is nice.


----------



## foo (Jan 5, 2007)

i'm looking forward to seeing 'punk' donny after a week or so of being in there. he just won't be able to keep the webel stuff up (unless he's sneaked booze in). bless his little snotty nose. 

i did think it was funny when Jermaine was asking the lad about his musical influences and after citing guns n roses he said something like 'oh yeh, and your fuckin bruvver to some extent'.


----------



## chazegee (Jan 5, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Indeed.



Is that all you ever say


----------



## chazegee (Jan 5, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> If you're a wanker when you're pissed, you're still a wanker



True, but in terms of feeling he had to entertain, the guy was all heart


----------



## chazegee (Jan 5, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> i've changed my mind already   i now think Ken's a love.
> 
> :



Cleo is definately the most sound.

Ken Russel is actually quite a serious and quality director isn't he? I was confusing him with Russ Meyer of large breasted lovelies fame


----------



## foo (Jan 5, 2007)

chazegee said:
			
		

> Cleo is definately the most sound.
> 
> Ken Russel is actually quite a serious and quality director isn't he? I was confusing him with Russ Meyer of large breasted lovelies fame



yeh, i pre-juddged him when he came in to be another whassisname type (that wanker from the racing). i'm pleased to be wrong...he's nothing like him. he seems like a real sweetie, and bright as fuck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2007)

chazegee said:
			
		

> True, but in terms of feeling he had to entertain, the guy was all heart


I don't find acting like a wanker entertaining - in fact all these supposed fantastic BB moments just make me cringe - I don't really like watching BB to be honest, I just like talking about it.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 5, 2007)

and another bonus for ken, is that he's a hampshire boy 

and his films are sometimes quite naughty.


----------



## foo (Jan 5, 2007)

yeh, i still remember watching Women In Love at a fairly young age. 

i think that's where my penchant for watching men getting jiggy and slippery with each other began


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 5, 2007)

chazegee said:
			
		

> Ken Russel is actually quite a serious and quality director isn't he?



You've obviously never seen Lair Of The White Worm.


----------



## chazegee (Jan 5, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> in fact all these supposed fantastic BB moments just make me cringe -




Apart from the Kinga bottle love scene of course


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2007)

chazegee said:
			
		

> Apart from the Kinga bottle love scene of course


_Especially_ that scene


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 5, 2007)

I think the WAG is quite sweet 

If I got an eyeful of Ken's meat and two veg I really dont think I'd be able to keep that to myself


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 5, 2007)

that donny fucker was well funny last night...quality behaviour on the first night.

 

can I vote Face off A-Team as early frontrunner for most boring man alive...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 5, 2007)

I can't believe people are watching this shite when there are children dying all over the world. It's a disgrace.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 5, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> yeh, i still remember watching Women In Love at a fairly young age.
> 
> i think that's where my penchant for watching men getting jiggy and slippery with each other began



I'm pretty sure that's going to be shown on Film4 in the next week, is that worth a watching?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 5, 2007)

The poor WAG is going to come out of this looking terrible....*cringe*


----------



## moomoo (Jan 5, 2007)

I can't watch it live so I expect this thread to keep me updated until 9pm


----------



## Utopia (Jan 5, 2007)

I hear the 'Family' going in tonight is Jade Goody & co!!!!!, oh joy!!!


----------



## foo (Jan 5, 2007)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that's going to be shown on Film4 in the next week, is that worth a watching?



erm....dunno really. all i can say is, i thought it was great about 25 years ago


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 5, 2007)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> I can't believe people are watching this shite when there are children dying all over the world. It's a disgrace.



you want us to watch dying children instead?  you're sick man


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2007)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that's going to be shown on Film4 in the next week, is that worth a watching?


It's on tonight! It's a pretty good film, though I recomment Lizstomania! cos it's bonkers!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 5, 2007)

donny to win!

er yeh...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 5, 2007)

Donny To Win


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2007)

WWWWHHHHHYYYYYY! He's a cunt!


----------



## Griff (Jan 5, 2007)

What's all this business about Jade Goody, I only watched the first bit on the first night.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 5, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> WWWWHHHHHYYYYYY! He's a cunt!



he's hilarious! reet good value. and he's got a cute arse


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2007)

But he's a cunt - being a cunt shouldn't be rewarded even if it's entertaining


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 5, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> WWWWHHHHHYYYYYY! He's a cunt!



when drunk.....yes!!
but even then ,he racked up a weeks worth of quality footage in one day than any of them other tossers could produce in their lifetime


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 5, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> But he's a cunt - being a cunt shouldn't be rewarded even if it's entertaining



WHAT?! so reward the nice boring fuckers that make watching paint dry sound like fun?! methinks not  

anyway, what are your thoughts on his arse? you can't deny it is a fine specimine, surely?!


----------



## Utopia (Jan 5, 2007)

He's just a bit of a shy, middle class kid trying to play the rockstar whilst not really being able to handle his drinky IMO, lets see how he is in the cold, sober light of day & then judge......personally I reckon he'll be as dull as dishwater.

Cleo to win!


----------



## Griff (Jan 5, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> when drunk.....yes!!
> but even then ,he racked up a weeks worth of quality footage in one day than any of them other tossers could produce in their lifetime



But he's just a fifth-rate Sid Vicious impersonator.

Has it really come to this?  

*weeps*


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> WHAT?! so reward the nice boring fuckers that make watching paint dry sound like fun?! methinks not
> 
> anyway, what are your thoughts on his arse? you can't deny it is a fine specimine, surely?!


Reward the nice people who acquit themselves with aplomb and endear themselves to everyone rather than antagonise people all the time - likeable people aren't necessarily boring.
He looks a bit skinny for me - I prefer a more, well, voluptuous, bottom


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2007)

What I hate the most is his spitting


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 5, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> But he's just a fifth-rate Sid Vicious impersonator.
> 
> Has it really come to this?
> 
> *weeps*



He has more enderaing qualities than that poor bimbo WAG......

i genuinly feel sorry for her, she has a face and a personality like semolina


----------



## Griff (Jan 5, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> He has more enderaing qualities than that poor bimbo WAG......
> 
> i genuinly feel sorry for her, she has a face and a personality like semolina



I found it quite embarrassing that the WAG and Donny were talking about Ken and had absolutely no idea who he was.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2007)

Utopia said:
			
		

> He's just a bit of a shy, middle class kid trying to play the rockstar whilst not really being able to handle his drinky IMO, lets see how he is in the cold, sober light of day & then judge......personally I reckon he'll be as dull as dishwater.


Damn right....




			
				Utopia said:
			
		

> Cleo to win!



Damn right!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 5, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> I found it quite embarrassing that the WAG and Donny were talking about Ken and had absolutely no idea who he was.



I think he's probably quite pleased that doorknobs like them have no idea of his oeuvre.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> I found it quite embarrassing that the WAG and Donny were talking about Ken and had absolutely no idea who he was.


Why? Why should they know who he is? They're very young and not into cinema.


----------



## foo (Jan 5, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> he's hilarious! reet good value. and he's got a cute arse




yew wot? the boy hasn't got an arse -  his backside is totally flat.


----------



## foo (Jan 5, 2007)

Utopia said:
			
		

> He's just a bit of a shy, middle class kid trying to play the rockstar whilst not really being able to handle his drinky IMO, lets see how he is in the cold, sober light of day & then judge......personally I reckon he'll be as dull as dishwater.
> 
> Cleo to win!



i totally agree. i reckon he'll be crying for his mummy within a week.


----------



## Griff (Jan 5, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Why? Why should they know who he is? They're very young and not into cinema.



Dunno, maybe it's just me, but when I was his age (22) I did know about things and had a 'certain awareness' that neither of these numbskulls have.

*goes off to ponder & worry about 'kids of today' etc.*


----------



## Structaural (Jan 5, 2007)

from HolyMoly (excerpt):

'His name is Patrick, although he likes to be called Pat.
He used to work at SKY. Well, when I say SKY, I obviously don't mean SKY Sports or anything as glamorous as that - I obviously mean the pinnacle of SKY's portfolio - The Pub Channel.
He is remembered at SKY for the following things:
Panicking about going bald (he is).
Being such a hard rocker and breaking down in tears infront of the whole department when his girlfriend left him.
Getting a nice rock n roll disciplinary proceeding on his ass after getting the shit kicked out of him at SKY's Christmas party for walking off with the wrong coat.
Shagging Sky News' Head of Graphics who looks a bit like Jill from Alan Partridge.
His first band were called 'The Lost Boys'. Presumably his imaginary TV show was called 'The Goonies' and his school books were all signed 'Ferris Bueller'.
Pat mate, stop acting like a cock. Your friends are hideously embarrassed. DONNY ISN'T REAL.'


----------



## AnMarie (Jan 5, 2007)

Leo really gives me the creeps- the way he slimes around Slipa (sp?) is fucking horrid. I can hardly stand to watch him!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 5, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> yew wot? the boy hasn't got an arse -  his backside is totally flat.



well i'd give him one  

and if he doesn't win, then yeh, cleo.


----------



## foo (Jan 5, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> well i'd give him one



that's kind of you dolly. 

you can buy em in M&S so i hear -  padded bumcheek knickers.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 5, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> that's kind of you dolly.



are you saying i'm a slag?!   

i played the "would you" game with myself on the way to work this morning and i didn't see anyone i'd do. male or female. i saw one bloke who looked quite dirty and rough and then i looked at his feet and it was game over. i think my standards may have risen with the new year


----------



## foo (Jan 5, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i played the "would you" game with myself on the way to work this morning and i didn't see anyone i'd do. male or female. i saw one bloke who looked quite dirty and rough and then i looked at his feet and it was game over. i think my standards may have risen with the new year



heh, i do that sometimes. (don't talk about having 'standards' on here though- people will get cross). 


also, you misunderstood my 'joke' dolly.  

i'm used to it though....


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 5, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> also, you misunderstood my 'joke' dolly.
> 
> i'm used to it though.



i get it now  

unfortunately tho my 'misunderstanding' says more about me than the quality of your joke hehe.


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2007)

Ken Russell, what a repulsive bloated posh cunt he is.

I do hope this is the Big Brother that will go down in history for the fact that one of the contestants, an elderly and morbidly obese poor man's Michael Winner, dies on camera.

Oh and I think Michael Winner is a cunt too, for the record.


----------



## aqua (Jan 5, 2007)

pk


----------



## zed (Jan 5, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Ken Russell, what a repulsive bloated posh cunt he is.
> 
> I do hope this is the Big Brother that will go down in history for the fact that one of the contestants, an elderly and morbidly obese poor man's Michael Winner, dies on camera.
> 
> Oh and I think Michael Winner is a cunt too, for the record.



"A poor mans Michael Winner"?!?!  

Wow ...you really know a lot about films don't you?


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> "A poor mans Michael Winner"?!?!
> 
> Wow ...you really know a lot about films don't you?



More than you'll ever know - and I'll lay serious money on that, kid.



Try thinking about the comparison objectively, instead of applying your remedial logic.


----------



## zed (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, this is all very subjective.

Michael Winner did Death Wish and The Mechanic (also with Bronson) that weren't bad ...I don't recall anything else that was any good.

Russell did Tommy, Women In Love, Altered States, The Devils ...all films that I recall getting some critical acclaim.

To call Russell a "poor mans Michael Winner" is dumb ..by anyones standards.  Except yours.


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Well, this is all very subjective.
> 
> Michael Winner did Death Wish and The Mechanic (also with Bronson) that weren't bad ...I don't recall anything else that was any good.
> 
> ...



Film directing is a piece of piss... and with the possible exception of Women In Love most of Russell's films were shit - "Altered States" LOL! 

Remaining in the public eye as an elderly fat public schoolie former film director is not so easy - Winner chose eSure insurance adverts, Russell chose Big Brother.

Both equally repulsive.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 5, 2007)

Heres his list from IMDB   

1. (7.78) - "Omnibus: Song of Summer" (1968)
   2. (7.46) - The Devils (1971)
   3. (7.26) - Women in Love (1969)
   4. (7.05) - "Omnibus: Dante's Inferno" (1967)
   5. (6.86) - The Boy Friend (1971)
   6. (6.85) - The Music Lovers (1970)
   7. (6.76) - Mahler (1974)
   8. (6.67) - Lady Chatterley (1993) (TV)
   9. (6.65) - Savage Messiah (1972)
  10. (6.50) - Altered States (1980)
  11. (6.49) - Prisoner of Honor (1991) (TV)
  12. (6.41) - The Rainbow (1989)
  13. (6.23) - Salome's Last Dance (1988)
  14. (6.10) - Tommy (1975)
  15. (5.94) - Billion Dollar Brain (1967)
  16. (5.83) - Valentino (1977)
  17. (5.81) - Lisztomania (1975)
  18. (5.73) - Crimes of Passion (1984)
  19. (5.65) - The Fall of the Louse of Usher (2002)
  20. (5.46) - Aria (1987)
  21. (5.42) - Women and Men: Stories of Seduction (1990) (TV)
  22. (5.42) - The Lair of the White Worm (1988)
  23. (5.34) - Gothic (1986)
  24. (5.19) - Dogboys (1998) (TV)
  25. (4.99) - Whore (1991)
  26. (4.64) - Tales of Erotica (1996)
  27. (4.50) - Mindbender (1996) (TV)


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 5, 2007)

kelly osbourne's a bright little button isn't she...




			
				kelly osbourne said:
			
		

> His name is not Donny, it's Patrick - and his last name's not Tourette - he made that up.



fuck me! that's not his real name?!


----------



## zoooo (Jan 5, 2007)

I have decided I quite fancy Donny.
In an abstract TV way only. I wouldn't go near him in real life as I wouldn't want to get spat on by mistake.

By the by, is Ken gay?


----------



## zed (Jan 5, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Film directing is a piece of piss...



Good one.  Keep 'em coming.

Fucking moron.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 5, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I have decided I quite fancy Donny.
> In an abstract TV way only. I wouldn't go near him in real life as I wouldn't want to get spat on by mistake.
> 
> By the by, is Ken gay?



ken is onto wife no. 4, so either a definite no, or he's in big style denial


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2007)

Unlike you - I have directed films.

It's a piece of piss, especially when surrounded by experts like he is.

So who's the moron Zed?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 5, 2007)

please shut up, fanks


----------



## zed (Jan 5, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Unlike you - I have directed films.
> 
> So who's the moron Zed?



Proof please.


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Proof please.



You have my word for it, and that is all you're getting.


----------



## zed (Jan 5, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> You have my word for it, and that is all you're getting.



Now _that_ is funny!    You really are a fucking moron aren't you?    

So let's recap ...

1)  Ken Russell didn't make as many critically acclaimed films as Michael Winner.
2)  Film Directing is "piss easy".
3)  PK is a Film Director
4)  Ken Russell is doing BB only to stay in the public eye.
5)  He is also "repulsive".
6)  We have to trust everything PK says.

Comedy gold.   

You're like Urbans answer to Alan Partridge.   Thanks.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2007)

How about you both take your Who's Cock Is Biggest game to pm?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 5, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> ken is onto wife no. 4, so either a definite no, or he's in big style denial



Aaah. Thanks!

I just thought he fancied Donny a bit too the other night. And he once made a film with men doing naughties in it! And that's all it takes for me to jump to conclusions, apparently.


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2007)

If Donny used to work at Sky then how he could expect to remain some mysterious punk persona is ridiculous!

Looking forward to the Buckinghamshire ponce getting taken down a peg or two, deciding that punk posturing is too much like hard work, suffering from depression, then splitting up his stupid little band.

He went into a huge sulk when a fortune teller told him "the music business isn't for you".

I think he doubts himself, as the HolyMoly story seems to ring true.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 5, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> How about you both take your Who's Cock Is Biggest game to pm?



I thought maybe we could start them a thread of their own, and let them get on with it.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2007)

Heh.

They seem to have put them away .........for now huh


----------



## zoooo (Jan 5, 2007)

ooh, where in Buckinghamshire is he from?


----------



## zed (Jan 5, 2007)

We're not fighting ..at least I'm not.

I find PK funny ...but sometimes he has to be prodded a bit to show how funny he is.  I like the small glimpses he allows into his strange fantasy world.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 5, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> I find PK funny ...but sometimes he has to be prodded a bit to show how funny he is.



 

sorry pk, but it's true


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> So let's recap ...
> 
> 1)  Ken Russell didn't make as many critically acclaimed films as Michael Winner.



I didn't say that did I Zed? I called him the poor man's Michael Winner on the basis of his publicity seeking. Are you lying again?



> 2)  Film Directing is "piss easy".



It is, and you would know this if you knew what you were talking about.



> 3)  PK is a Film Director



I have directed a few films, which isn't the same thing as being a film director, but let's not allow semantics to interfere with your remedial attempts at character assassination.



> 4)  Ken Russell is doing BB only to stay in the public eye.



Why do you think he's in there - he's not even done TV work for 10 years.



> 5)  He is also "repulsive".



Any bloated posh fuck with millions in the bank and a shit attitude I find "repulsive".



> 6)  We have to trust everything PK says.



No you don't. I just don't have to provide proof to a twerp like you.

Ask around kid, I've made a few films.

Directing them is a piece of piss.... it's the editing that's the real bastard.

Run along now Zed... your infantile efforts to goad me, amusing as they might be to me, are disrupting this thread.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 5, 2007)

see?


----------



## zed (Jan 5, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> see?



Guilty.

But I'll be here long after Zed has gone, you know it, he knows it...


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Beautiful.



Which bit - the fact that you realise I am actually telling the truth - and I have directed a few films?

 

Let me spell it out for you - It Is A Piece Of Piss.

A good script and a good cast and a good crew, is all you need, apart from the ability to see properly and a loud voice with which to yell "cut".

What makes you the film expert then Zed?

Are you a film director too?


----------



## zed (Jan 5, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Guilty.
> 
> But I'll be here long after Zed has gone, you know it, he knows it...



Gosh ...you must be very proud.  

Do you have any other ambitions ...you know, like getting your post-per-day average up maybe?  Or making lots of new 'Internet friends'?

Priceless.   

OK, back to Celebrity Big Brother...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 5, 2007)

craig to win!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2007)

It's a fukn CBB thread not the Zed and PK Show (hmm now there's a thought...)!! 
Don't annoy me, I'm ill.  
I may climb through your screen and slap you both.


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> OK, back to Celebrity Big Brother...



No no - you reckon you're the film expert.

How so?


----------



## zed (Jan 5, 2007)

OK ...sorry.

Cleo to win.  Ken to come second.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2007)

CLEO to winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> "A poor mans Michael Winner"?!?!
> 
> Wow ...you really know a lot about films don't you?



To recap - yes I do Zed.

A lot more than you. Perhaps we'll take this up another time when I can be bothered to rub your face in it.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 5, 2007)

Jermaine - 'My son...JerMajesty'



LOL LOL LOL


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 5, 2007)

dunno whats more boring , CBB or the pk and zed show


----------



## zoooo (Jan 5, 2007)

I dunno, H from Steps doing Shamon motherfucker Bo Selecta impressions at Michael Jackson's brother was pretty interesting.


----------



## pk (Jan 5, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> dunno whats more boring , CBB or the pk and zed show



I'd say CBB, especially seeing how that fucking bucket of shite Jade is about to join the cast... 

Hopefully this will spell the end of the weird obsession with the semi-literate slapper...

I wonder what Zed does for a living...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 5, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> I'd say CBB, especially seeing how that fucking bucket of shite Jade is about to join the cast...
> 
> Hopefully this will spell the end of the weird obsession with the semi-literate slapper...



id have to agree


----------



## bellator (Jan 5, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> I'd say CBB, especially seeing how that fucking bucket of shite Jade is about to join the cast...
> 
> Hopefully this will spell the end of the weird obsession with the semi-literate slapper...
> 
> We can but hope


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 5, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Jermaine - 'My son...JerMajesty'
> 
> 
> 
> LOL LOL LOL



Weird as fuck. I was like  too. 

Must run in the family. Michaels got Prince Michael and Prince Michael 2 ffs 

Wonder if PM2 will grow up with a complex


----------



## Griff (Jan 5, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Weird as fuck. I was like  too.



Thought I'd overheard that.  

Thankfully the 2 out of the normal world people are seperated, and are going to get the Goody family.   Bollywood woman & Jade:   

Feeling sorry for Ken Russell at this stage now. 

Tourettes has calmed down a bit thankfully.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 5, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Feeling sorry for Ken Russell at this stage now.


\

Ken looked a bit sad that they all told him he had to stay, but it may work to his advantage as he will know who Jade is. He's a BB fan and he'll be the only one who knows her...


----------



## Griff (Jan 5, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> \
> 
> Ken looked a bit sad that they all told him he had to stay, but it may work to his advantage as he will know who Jade is. He's a BB fan and he'll be the only one who knows her...



Do you really think he can single-handedly take on the Goody Clan backed up by Jermaine and Bollywood woman.  


Car-cresh telly, and I'm typing this as Jade and her boyfriend are speaking.


----------



## Griff (Jan 5, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> \
> 
> Ken looked a bit sad that they all told him he had to stay, but it may work to his advantage as he will know who Jade is. He's a BB fan and he'll be the only one who knows her...



Do you really think he can single-handedly take on the Goody Clan backed up by Jermaine and Bollywood woman.  


Car-crash telly, and I'm typing this as Jade and her boyfriend are speaking.


----------



## Griff (Jan 5, 2007)

Before even Jade's mum has gone in.



Shit, why am I watching this


----------



## moomoo (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh, this is going to be painful to watch


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 5, 2007)

"It's Jackie"  

Memories of THE Stallone come to mind


----------



## moomoo (Jan 5, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> "It's Jackie"
> 
> Memories of THE Stallone come to mind




No, no, no!

Isn't it JACKIEY ?  Or something equally bloody wierd!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 5, 2007)

I love jade, she put shilpa's little hystreonics into check straight away, she may be thick as shit, but she is real...

her mum....well......we will see


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 5, 2007)

That WAG needs a fucking gag!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zed (Jan 5, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I love jade, she may be thick as shit, but she is real...



So are dog turds, doesn't mean I want to confront them every day though.

"I love Jade" ...fucking hell girl.  You need help.  Or more drugs.  Or less drugs.  I don't know.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 5, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> So are dog turds, doesn't mean I want to confront them every day though.
> 
> "I love Jade" ...fucking hell girl.  You need help.  Or more drugs.  Or less drugs.  I don't know.



yes ....what i meant to say was....i like the way jade put shilp[a pus in her place...thats all


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 6, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> yes ....what i meant to say was....i like the way jade put shilp[a pus in her place...thats all


I sort of know wht you mean even though I don't like her at all There are many not particularly bright women in the public eye who don't get called thick as much.

A. Because they are beautiful
B. Because they say little apart from carefully scripted soundbites


----------



## Wookey (Jan 6, 2007)

Jade's the 25th most infleeyential person in the WORLD.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> So are dog turds, doesn't mean I want to confront them every day though.
> 
> "I love Jade" ...fucking hell girl.  You need help.  Or more drugs.  Or less drugs.  I don't know.


Nah, you're just a judgmental cunt who just hates anyone who ain't like you.


----------



## Onslow (Jan 6, 2007)

I've just flicked over to the live stream on channel 4, and from what i can gather it appears Tourettes has either done a runner, or has quit. Hes not with the rest of the group, and they are all gossiping about whether or not he will come back and who is replacement might be!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 6, 2007)

gutted


----------



## Onslow (Jan 6, 2007)

Id rather it was someone else. For instance * puts on ridiculously deep voice* HELLO I'M CAROL MALONE, I WRITE THINGS. BYE.


----------



## Onslow (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, hes gone for jumping over the wall. The house mates dont seem to give a shit, sentiments shared probably by the rest of the country.
http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds10796.html


----------



## pk (Jan 6, 2007)

Publicity for his fake band. No harm done.

I actually respect him a little, even.

If this is true.. anyway... he might be just hiding in the bogs smoking a fag afraid a teacher might catch him...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 6, 2007)

Sandy been there; done that.

Here's hoping they send in Stephen Fry as a replacement.

How good would that be?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 6, 2007)

Is the Gary Coleman rumour true?  More likely it'll be Lauren I'd of thought.

Needs something to liven it up, Im bored already & it's only the second day. 

Hard to live up to last years excitement.


----------



## pk (Jan 6, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Is the Gary Coleman rumour true?



That would be ace.

Him and Ken and Jermaine Jackson could re-enact an entire episode of "Bo Selecta".


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2007)

OOooooo Gary Coleman, that would be interesting *strokes beard*


----------



## Biffo (Jan 6, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Is the Gary Coleman rumour true?.



Wot you talkin' 'bout Squelch?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 6, 2007)

Bye Donny! From the other thread on the first night:




			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Donny Tourette is 3.25 to be evicted first.
> I know he's rubbing up people the wrong way, but in a positive vote (CBBs have always been positive so far) against - say - Danielle, Carole, Jermaine or Ken he could be a bit of a value lay. The viewers love a bit of controversy - remember the vile Pete Burns last year - and there's always the chance he could walk.



Strike one.


----------



## scott_forester (Jan 6, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> What's all this business about Jade Goody, I only watched the first bit on the first night.



I've not watched any of if but seeing that the Goody has appeared I'd love to see her win, just to piss off all the 'real' clebs - how sick would they be?


----------



## Biffo (Jan 6, 2007)

scott_forester said:
			
		

> I've not watched any of if but seeing that the Goody has appeared I'd love to see her win, just to piss off all the 'real' clebs - how sick would they be?



The sad reality is that she is currently the biggest 'celebrity' out of everyone in the house. Don't blame DT for walking. It's all shit though innit?


----------



## pagan (Jan 6, 2007)

I was beginning to like Donny even tho' his band was obviously made up for that Bravo thingy


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 6, 2007)

pagan said:
			
		

> I was beginning to like Donny even tho' his band was obviously made up for that Bravo thingy



Yes i saw that last night briefly, was it the same thing, as the guy looked completely different


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 6, 2007)

Biffo said:
			
		

> The sad reality is that she is currently the biggest 'celebrity' out of everyone in the house. Don't blame DT for walking. It's all shit though innit?



Are you serious? 

How are you defining "celebrity"?


----------



## Biffo (Jan 6, 2007)

Unfortunately Towers of London are real. 

Really. 

Really crap.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 6, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Are you serious?
> 
> How are you defining "celebrity"?



I think he means, more likely to have been heard of... 

I have seen more column inches and coverage of jade on tv over the last year  than anyone in that house, doesnt make her more of a celebrity, but definatly makes her more well known.....iyswim..


----------



## Augie March (Jan 6, 2007)

Did Mr Tourette leave because he had to act as a servant for a few days?

How very bourgeois of him!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 6, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> Did Mr Tourette leave because he had to act as a servant for a few days?
> 
> How very bourgeois of him!



thats what i thought as well


----------



## exosculate (Jan 6, 2007)

Its ruined already, they needed a wind up merchant in there.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 6, 2007)

Well....I watched the first CBB and last nights. Ive now decided not to watch any further episodes. Too boring-not a patch on the last one. Its total wank.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 6, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Are you serious?
> 
> How are you defining "celebrity"?



Well known. Specifically in the UK. 

A Jackson, a film director and a member of the A Team should be more famous but their last big gigs were 20-30+ years ago. Jade, unfortunately, has big celebrity status in this country at the moment. It should not be true but it is.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 6, 2007)

I seriously hope you are wrong! 

I don't think my circle is particularly different, but I know for a fact that more of my friends and family have heard of Ken Russell than have heard of Jade Goody! In fact, one of my friends who I spoke to this morning said that he had bumped into the E4 live feed last night, but didn't recognise Jade or Jermaine or Shilpa, but did recognise the VOICE of Ken Russell!


----------



## Biffo (Jan 6, 2007)

Jade has made 7-8 million quid since 2002 solely from reality/celebrity bollocks including 3-4 tv series and almost perpetual tabloid newspaper and magazine coverage.

People like her and Jordan sell massive amounts of books, DVDs, etc. I can't understand why but presumambly there are millions of people as stupid as them who want celebrate their lives.

Celebrity does not equal abilty or artistic achievement any more. It equals appealing to brain dead Sun readers (& BB-type viewers). 

I AM a grumpy old man and I claim my £10 prize


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 6, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I seriously hope you are wrong!
> 
> I don't think my circle is particularly different, but I know for a fact that more of my friends and family have heard of Ken Russell than have heard of Jade Goody! In fact, one of my friends who I spoke to this morning said that he had bumped into the E4 live feed last night, but didn't recognise Jade or Jermaine or Shilpa, but did recognise the VOICE of Ken Russell!




His voice ...yes...not by face all that well


----------



## Apathy (Jan 6, 2007)

Biffo said:
			
		

> Jade has made 7-8 million quid since 2002 solely from reality/celebrity bollocks including 3-4 tv series and almost perpetual tabloid newspaper and magazine coverage.
> 
> People like her and Jordan sell massive amounts of books, DVDs, etc. I can't understand why but presumambly there are millions of people as stupid as them who want celebrate their lives.



clever girl very shrewd business woman


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 6, 2007)

Due to things this end being "interesting" over the last few weeks I didn't sit down and watch 5 mins of this till last night.

Who the fuck is everyone?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 6, 2007)

Jermaine Jackson was in the Jackson Five.
Shilpa Shetty is a Bollywood star. Very well known apparently.
Ken Russell is a film director. Woman in Love, Devils, Tommy...
Leo Sayer is a singer who was famous in the 70s.
Dirk Benedict was in the A Team and Battlestar Galactica.

Jade Goody, you know, I am sure. Apparently, everyone else does! 

The rest are nobodies - failed pop stars, mostly, plus a WAG and a tabloid journalist.


----------



## pk (Jan 6, 2007)

Biffo said:
			
		

> People like her and Jordan sell massive amounts of books, DVDs, etc. I can't understand why but presumambly there are millions of people as stupid as them who want celebrate their lives.



People as pig-shit thick as she is. Makes me wonder what all these people do with the books, as they presumably can't read.

Did you hear her last night?

Jade: "wots 'ixcloosiv' mean?"

And BB's reply: "special".


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 6, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Dirk Benedict was in the A Team and Battlestar Galactica.


I did think I recognised him.


> Jade Goody, you know, I am sure. Apparently, everyone else does!


Oooo, I didn't see her!  

Who is the twat with the blonde spiky hair? My snippet of viewing mainly consisted of him and I instantly didn't like him!

Have to say I couldn't stand more than the few minutes I saw the other day, which is rather unlike me! Crispy will be pleased if I don't get into it this year (and I probably shouldn't because of all my coursework either!) Mind you, I have often been quite unimpressed with BB in the initial few days, and it's when the initial mania dies down that it becomes interesting, so I shall see.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 6, 2007)

blonde spiky twat is donnie tourette, from towers of london "fame", but he's gone now.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 6, 2007)

Ken Russell reminds me of Brando when he was in The Island of Dr Moreau


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 6, 2007)

as much as i think donny is a twat i did like his last words
 ' Im not waiting on some moron and her fuckin family '


----------



## bellator (Jan 6, 2007)

Donnie -  "I,m not waiting on a moron and her fucking family, see ya!"

Brilliant


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 6, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Donnie -  "I,m not waiting on a moron and her fucking family, see ya!"
> 
> Brilliant



great minds


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 6, 2007)

Jade 'I'm the 25th most ifuen....infuen....infuential?...person in the world.'.





LOL!








<cries>


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2007)

she obviously read that somewhere, bless her!


----------



## pk (Jan 6, 2007)

She was talking to Jermaine about Michael Jackson and Jermaine was saying that the US press are fond of sensationalism.






"Wots 'sensashunism' ?"

Fucking moron. I never thought I'd have any respect for Donny but his quote above is priceless.

I predict the public will hate this fucking idiot by the time this show is over.

"I'm the most twentyfifth most infienshull person in the world" she says.


----------



## pk (Jan 6, 2007)

Shilpa looks on in sympathy, with no need to brag about the fact that she's one of the most famous people on Earth...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 6, 2007)

Leo - 'I won't be made to look stupid - _I have my pride!_   '










((( Leo  )))


----------



## scifisam (Jan 6, 2007)

scott_forester said:
			
		

> I've not watched any of if but seeing that the Goody has appeared I'd love to see her win, just to piss off all the 'real' clebs - how sick would they be?



Why? Why should someone who is famous for being famous win over people who are famous for actually doing things? (Except the WAG). Hell, even Jo from S-Club and H from Steps had to work for their fame. The others actually have talent of some sort. Jade Goody is successful _because_ she's thick. 

Not a shrewd businesswoman, nope; if she were intelligent in any way, she wouldn't be successful because she'd just be another ordinary wannabee. Her brainlessness is what makes her stand out, what gets her column inches and what makes people identify with her. And there is no way that it's all put on - it's just her.

There's nothing wrong with someone unintelligent doing well, but it is disturbing to see stupidity glorified.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 6, 2007)

It should be Cleo Roccos or fuckin' NOBODY! 

<shakes fist>


----------



## Poot (Jan 6, 2007)

Dirk Benedict seemed strangely familiar to me even though I never watched the A Team. Then I worked it out: He reminds me of an ex-boyfriend from when I was 17. But do you know what's sadder? Further investigation shows that my ex boyfriend was trying to *be* Face from the A-Team and had tried using his mannerisms and accent. I always knew he was a bit of a wanker but now I know for sure. I never understood why he talked like that when he was from rural Shropshire.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 6, 2007)

Poot said:
			
		

> But do you know what's sadder? Further investigation shows that my ex boyfriend was trying to *be* Face from the A-Team and had tried using his mannerisms and accent. I always knew he was a bit of a wanker but now I know for sure. I never understood why he talked like that when he was from rural Shropshire.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> It should be Cleo Roccos or fuckin' NOBODY!
> 
> <shakes fist>



DAMN right  




LMao Poot


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Leo - 'I won't be made to look stupid - _I have my pride!_   '
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Leo is doing a 3 day silent treatment to the people he doesn't think are celebrity enough- basically Jade et al 

I thought he was better than that...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> she obviously read that somewhere, bless her!



She can read?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> She can read?


   Now, now, claws!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Now, now, claws!



Wha? I'm genuinely surprised, when did she learn?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 6, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Why? Why should someone who is famous for being famous win over people who are famous for actually doing things? (Except the WAG). Hell, even Jo from S-Club and H from Steps had to work for their fame. The others actually have talent of some sort. Jade Goody is successful _because_ she's thick.
> 
> Not a shrewd businesswoman, nope; if she were intelligent in any way, she wouldn't be successful because she'd just be another ordinary wannabee. Her brainlessness is what makes her stand out, what gets her column inches and what makes people identify with her. And there is no way that it's all put on - it's just her.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with someone unintelligent doing well, but it is disturbing to see stupidity glorified.



the vicious nasty appalling treatment Goody received when she was in the house in the first place - one of the most appalling things the UK Press has ever been guilty of, IMO, just a sustained vile attack on someone's appearance and intelligence - makes me really fucking pleased that she's actually turned it all to her own advantage. She seems like a fairly sweet girl with no illusions about herself, which makes her better than a lot of the people she's in the house win. If she were to win this, I think it would be a good thing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2007)

I hope Ms Thick As Pigshit loses and loses badly (ie knocked out ASAP). Faceman for the win!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Leo is doing a 3 day silent treatment to the people he doesn't think are celebrity enough- basically Jade et al
> 
> I thought he was better than that...


I didn't.

The person I have learned to dislike the most is the journo.  When she was pumping Cleo for the story of her life, and she said that heartbreaking stuff about Kenny Everett, I was shouting "Don't tell her Cleo!" at the screen.  The woman's face said it all.

Cleo's my favourite so far.

~~~*~~~

Can I just say about Jade, though.  Jade is a new kind of celebrity, brought to us by Big Brother.  She's the big success story of Big Brother.  She's the exemplar of what reality TV is all about.  She's "living the dream".  Now, some of you might not like that, but she's as much as celebrity as someone who acts in a soap, or walks on a catwalk.  She is familiar to the TV-watching, magazine-reading, tabloid-buying public. Ergo she is a *real* celebrity, whatever people on this thread might wish was the case.

She might not be very bright, but so what?  There are plenty of people who aren't very bright; it doesn't make them worthy of our disdain.  She might be, in the view of some people, "common".  Again, so what?  Plenty of people are "common".  I'd rather spend time with "common" people than with members of the Groucho Club.  

I didn't follow BB3, but I understand that it was Jade's tenuous grip on geography that endeared her to the telephone-voting public.  I remember I was in Ireland at the time and her "Isn't East Angular abroad?" line being quoted at me everywhere I went.  Some people might think this is a bizarre thing to be famous for, and it is, but then so is being famous for being a debutante (eg Tara Palmer-Thingy), for kicking a ball about (eg Wayne Ronney), for wearing a wig and fluffing bad jokes on the autocue (eg Bruce Forsyth), for any number of things.  It isn't any stranger than being famous for playing a soap character.

The botton line is, people are being very superior and snobbish about Jade's fame, and I think that betrays a pretty unattractive mind-set.  And it's basically a dislike of anyone or anything "common" or "uneducated".  Now, what does that sound like?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2007)

you've just articulated exactly what I was feeling when I was reading the posts on this thread. Celebrity is a pretty arbitrary thing but it's only Jade who gets a drubbing for it. If anyone should be criticised for not being a worthy enough celebrity, it should be people like that journalist who's on it, or the hasbeens who are so desperate to stay famous, not anyone who is gauche enough to be straight and admit that, like the others, all they wanna do is be famous


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> the vicious nasty appalling treatment Goody received when she was in the house in the first place - one of the most appalling things the UK Press has ever been guilty of, IMO, just a sustained vile attack on someone's appearance and intelligence - makes me really fucking pleased that she's actually turned it all to her own advantage. She seems like a fairly sweet girl with no illusions about herself, which makes her better than a lot of the people she's in the house win. If she were to win this, I think it would be a good thing.



Hear, hear....well said.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't like Jade because she is vacuous. She is symbolic of an age of dumbed down celebrity being fed 24/7 to the public, in place of far more interesting stuff that the powers that be would rather we do not think about.

But I don't single her out, there are plenty of other vacuous people in sport, soap operas, boy/girl bands etc.

They are all vile creations of a system that wishes us all to cease thinking.

I don't like Jade because of what she represents, just like all the other annoying tools thrust in our face at ever given opportunity. 

Fuck the vacuous thats what i say, see the terrible disease that has been inflicted upon us for what it is.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Wha? I'm genuinely surprised, when did she learn?



Ok really...it's clear she's not the brightest button but I just don't understand all the hate on this thread....Like it or not she is a celebrity and therefore worthy of being on this show.

It's funny that people are knocking her because she became a celebrity by being on big brother and suggesting that she doesn't deserve the 'status'...... yet people are still watching the show and making it a success, therefore ensuring that 'people' like Jade still have their chance of becoming  a 'celebrity' by appearing on and doing well out of the show.

I'm not denying that some of the things she comes out with make me cringe, but i genuinely think she is harmless. Definately not worthy of all the venom being spat her way...I hate to think what the press are gonna write, probably a similar hatchet job to last time, she obviously has decided it's worth it and knows it isn't gonna hurt her bank balance. She braver than I, that's for sure.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I don't like Jade because she is vacuous. She is symbolic of an age of dumbed down celebrity being fed 24/7 to the public, in place of far more interesting stuff that the powers that be would rather we do not think about.
> 
> But I don't single her out, there are plenty of other vacuous people in sport, soap operas, boy/girl bands etc.
> 
> ...



you're trying to dress up the same nasty sneering that's been prevalent in other posts as some kind of social comment or aesthetic judgement. But for all your 'blah blah blah' you're being as much of a wanker as those coming right out and saying it.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Ms Thick As Pigshit ...



nice attitude


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> you're trying to dress up the same nasty sneering that's been prevalent in other posts as some kind of social comment or aesthetic judgement. But for all your 'blah blah blah' you're being as much of a wanker as those coming right out and saying it.




No I'm trying to be clear that will live in a terribly empty popular culture world. Whilst you are being a rude Cunt as usual.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I don't like Jade because of what she represents, just like all the other annoying tools thrust in our face at ever given opportunity.
> 
> Fuck the vacuous thats what i say, see the terrible disease that has been inflicted upon us for what it is.


I understand you....I don't like *what* Jade represents but I accept it exists and can't hate on her because she is exploiting it, as, I believe she is being exploited herself just as much, if not more.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

you dislike jade because she is vacuous. I'm not even sure she is vacuous. You're just being a sneering wanker


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> nice attitude




But its alright for you to call people Wankers. Twat.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Fuck the vacuous thats what i say


Says the poster who _frequents_ the _internet boards_ famous for kitten threads...


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> But its alright for you to call people Wankers. Twat.






how terribly complex :


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> you dislike jade because she is vacuous. I'm not even sure she is vacuous. You're just being a sneering wanker




Where do you live wankerworld?

Have you not seen the growth in the world of 'Hello' magazine.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like Jackiey ( <--wtf?) has had some sort of falling out with Shilpa.....pretty predictably really...Jade's doing her best to subtley suggest that her mum...errrrr...calms down a bit should we say (think she had brushed off an attempt to apologise and clear the air by Shilpa), but it's all going right over her mums head so far.

Feel a bit sorry for Jade now - being that much more media savvy than she was the first time around, she's obviously aware of having to tailor her behaviour a bit, whereas her mum most definitely isn't! 

Looks like she's slightly dreading whatever might be coming next....


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Says the poster who _frequents_ the _internet boards_ famous for kitten threads...




I only occasionally post on such threads.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Have you not seen the growth in the world of 'Hello' magazine.




of course I have, exosculate. I just have the insight to know better than to turn that into disdain for an individual. you should try thinking things through sometimes, it's GREAT


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> how terribly complex :




I know the world oozes with culture out of every orifice in wankerworld don't it?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

<sigh>


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

oh, exosculate, i can tell you're spoiling for a ruck but since you're clearly not firing on all cylinders tonight it really wouldn't be fair.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> of course I have, exosculate. I just have the insight to know better than to turn that into disdain for an individual. you should try thinking things through sometimes, it's GREAT




Jade is just another pebble causing another ripple.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

anyway, cleo or ken to win. Or Jade


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Looks like Jackiey ( <--wtf?) has had some sort of falling out with Shilpa.....pretty predictably really...Jade's doing her best to subtley suggest that her mum...errrrr...calms down a bit should we say (think she had brushed off an attempt to apologise and clear the air by Shilpa), but it's all going right over her mums head so far.
> 
> Feel a bit sorry for Jade now - being that much more media savvy than she was the first time around, she's obviously aware of having to tailor her behaviour a bit, whereas her mum most definitely isn't!
> 
> Looks like she's slightly dreading whatever might be coming next....



yeah I picked up on that too. She looked a bit embarressed and was trying to calmly have a word in her mother's ear. Her mum got defensive and didn't want to hear it.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> <sigh>




I love the way your fan club turns out so quickly Dub.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

i guess C4 worked out Jade would be a little too savvy now to be much of a loose cannon and figured they'd up the ante with her mum. Which is pretty cynical, but cynicism is what this show depends upon for its survival


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

Didn't really _shut up_ for long enough to hear it, even if she had been open to hearing it eh?!


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

hey sheo - are you in my fan club? 

exosculate - i'm not even sure that sigh was directed at you. People post pretty fast.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't have a problem with Jade, but I do think putting her and her family into this house this early has been a mistake. It should have happened next weekend, once the housemates had established a dynamic between themselves and needed to be shaken up. 

This year's CBB isn't a patch on last year's sadly.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> oh, exosculate, i can tell you're spoiling for a ruck but since you're clearly not firing on all cylinders tonight it really wouldn't be fair.




Not at all Dub, I like you actually. You're no nonsense. But i don't agree with you and you swear too much.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

bless.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Didn't really _shut up_ for long enough to hear it, even if she had been open to hearing it eh?!



I predict lots of spectulation and comment in the press about Jackiey and Jade's relationship.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 7, 2007)

It makes me laugh when people get angry because some celeb apparently ahsnt 'earned the right' to be a celeb  

Princess Di - she was a celeb what was her talent?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I love the way your fan club turns out so quickly Dub.





Who me? 


I posted that after Dub posted as it happens (but you went and posted at the same time as me).


I'm sitting on the fence a bit as to what point of view I agree with - agree the condemnation of Jade the first time around was rank and out of order, but do also find it a bit disturbing that she thinks she's the 25th most influential person in the world too - but really my point was just........'zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz'.........


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> I don't have a problem with Jade, but I do think putting her and her family into this house this early has been a mistake. It should have happened next weekend, once the housemates had established a dynamic between themselves and needed to be shaken up.
> 
> .


I agree. It does seem to have come a bit quick, though to be fair, from a production point of view, it is a great idea. Makes you wonder what other shockers they have planned.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Down with vacuums. The WAG to win!


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

in fact, one way or another i suspect Jade is more famous than any other person in that house.

May not be a particularly good advert for modern culture, but it's not Jade's bloody fault and she deserves to milk it after the way she was treated last time out.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Down with vacuums. The WAG to win!



Oh come on, if that's the way you are rating them, she's hardly a member of mensa either is she?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> but do also find it a bit disturbing that she thinks she's the 25th most influential person in the world too -




a) That is clearly not true and was probably made up by OK magazine
b) The fact that she likes it shows she is as pompously empty headed as many of the other OK/Hello/Blah Blah Blah created/reinforced monsters


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

i think exosculate is trying his hand at 'irony'


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Oh come on, if that's the way you are rating them, she's hardly a member of mensa either is she?




You can't fight it. You have to take the path of least resistance.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> a) That is clearly not true and was probably made up by OK magazine
> b) The fact that she likes it shows she is as pompously empty headed as many of the other OK/Hello/Blah Blah Blah created/reinforced monsters




Jade is pompous?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I only occasionally post on such threads.


You're posting on a Celebrity Big Brother thread, though.

I'm posting here because I watch such things.  It doesn't mean I can't also read Voltaire or whatever.

I post on Urban because it entertains me.  Sometimes I want a good discussion.  Sometimes I want a vacuous old time of it.  Neither will change the world, but anyone who thinks a thread on a bb will change the world is a fool - it's a time filler, that's all.

You don't like Jade; fine.  You don't have to.  But don't pretend filling your time on a bulletin board is any "better" than reading Hello; it isn't, it's just different.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i think exosculate is trying his hand at 'irony'




No I've been won over by your erudite argument.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> You're posting on a Celebrity Big Brother thread, though.
> 
> I'm posting here because I watch such things.  It doesn't mean I can't also read Voltaire or whatever.
> 
> ...




Its for my Media Studies module.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Its for my Media Studies module.




they do that at GCSE now? wow


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> a) That is clearly not true and was probably made up by OK magazine
> b) The fact that she likes it shows she is as pompously empty headed as many of the other OK/Hello/Blah Blah Blah created/reinforced monsters





....and even then I feel fairly sure that OK probably would only have said '..the UK' (and most likely only then in terms of 'celebrities in the uk') rather than '...the world' ....<snigger>


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Down with vacuums. The WAG to win!


I'd heard of Jade, but I'd never heard of Danielle until she went on this show.  Jade is a _much_ bigger celebrity.

As an aside, Danielle looks like a young Carol Smilie, doesn't she?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> You don't like Jade; fine.  You don't have to.  But don't pretend filling your time on a bulletin board is any "better" than reading Hello; it isn't, it's just different.




What has posting on this thread or reading a Hello magazine got to do with criticising dumbed down media?

If I read a BNP publication does it mean I can no longer criticise fascism?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Its for my Media Studies module.


 

You're kidding, right?    That's actually very good.  I doff my cap to you.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 7, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I agree. It does seem to have come a bit quick, though to be fair, from a production point of view, it is a great idea. Makes you wonder what other shockers they have planned.



But what they've forgotten is that the point of CBB is that we get to see celebrities (even if they are mostly "celebrities") being human beings. So you don't need a twist to begin with, because just peering into their lives is fascinating enough. 

With this series, they went in on Wednesday, and then Jade and the family went in on Friday, and because of the 24 hour lag between the round up and reality, Davina was still showing clips of Day One. So we were still just getting to know everyone. 

I still think they should have stuck to the original five day concept. That was great. But, hey, where there's money...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> they do that at GCSE now? wow




Ho ho ho.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> What has posting on this thread or reading a Hello magazine got to do with criticising dumbed down media?
> 
> If I read a BNP publication does it mean I can no longer criticise fascism?



fantastic


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> What has posting on this thread or reading a Hello magazine got to do with criticising dumbed down media?
> 
> If I read a BNP publication does it mean I can no longer criticise fascism?


That doesn't cohere.

You were the one who brought up Hello, in a critical fashion.  The implication was that you disapproved of the culture it represented.  Well, fine; that's your right.  But I merely pointed out that "Hello culture" is no better or worse than online discussion culture, just different.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> fantastic




Green Giant.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> That doesn't cohere.
> 
> You were the one who brought up Hello, in a critical fashion.  The implication was that you disapproved of the culture it represented.  Well, fine; that's your right.  But I merely pointed out that "Hello culture" is no better or worse than online discussion culture, just different.




Its much different because the level of discussion is better. My point is that 'Hello Culture' is worse than this thread. Unless people like your good self are regular contributors to that rag?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> My point is that 'Hello Culture' is worse than this thread.


Your _view_ is that this is so.  But based on what?  The fact that I post here but don't write for Hello?    Cheers, but no.  Reading Hello is a way that some people choose to fill their time, as is posting on this thread.  It's a choice, though, and you choose the latter.  But were someone to tell you it's vacuous to spend so much time on the internet having pointless discussions with people you haven't met, you'd say "mind your own business - I work all day, I'll do what I want with my own time".


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Its much different because the level of discussion is better. My point is that 'Hello Culture' is worse than this thread. Unless people like your good self are regular contributors to that rag?




That is one of the weakest arguments you've trundled out yet. Do you not think that a great deal of the 'celebrity culture' you seem to abhore so intensely is based as much on 'irony' and people having a look at Hello to feel better about themselves as it is people taking it seriously? Is your media studies module so underpowered that you haven't yet considered how nobody really takes all this seriously, not just highbrow types like your good self?


----------



## scifisam (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I don't like Jade because she is vacuous. She is symbolic of an age of dumbed down celebrity being fed 24/7 to the public, in place of far more interesting stuff that the powers that be would rather we do not think about.
> 
> But I don't single her out, there are plenty of other vacuous people in sport, soap operas, boy/girl bands etc.
> 
> ...



The difference between Jade Goody and the sports people and those in bands or soaps is that they are at least doing something. The sports people, in particular, have to be very talented and hard-working - any unintelligence is an aside. 

Plus, if someone is _that_ good at a sport, they must be intelligent in at least one way: David Beckham usd to be criticised for being stupid, but he managed to think out lots of amazing shots and captain a team, so he can't be that much of a dumb-arse, just not intellectual. 

The people in boybands and so on, at least those who make a go of it, usually have some singing talent (Posh excepted, but her fame was first built on her band-mates, some of whom could sing, and then on her talented sporty husband). I don't know enoug about soap actors to comment on whether their acting is good, but some clearly are good actors.

I don't dislike Jade herself either, just what she represents. So in the general run of things I agree with you. I certainly agree with you more than those who laud her for being ..... um, what? Real? Why is stupidity more real than average intelligence? 

I tried watching the show for a few minutes earlier, but it was all Jade's Mum farting in the dark. If it becomes more about Ken Russel and Jermaine Jackson and so on, it might be worth watching. That was just boring.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

what a load of self-justifying bullshit, scifi sam


----------



## clandestino (Jan 7, 2007)

Leo's going mad!
  

The live feed at the moment is excellent. This is precisely what I want fro CBB.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> nice attitude



Yep, I'm proud of it, spent my formative years developing it while living amongst people just like her in Essex.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm proud of it, spent my formative years developing it while living amongst people just like her in Essex.




She seems like quite a sweet girl to me. Has she personally done you any harm, or are you just a bigot?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> The difference between Jade Goody and the sports people and those in bands or soaps is that they are at least doing something.


Jade _is_ doing something.  She's appearing on a _very_ popular entertainment form.  Are you really saying being in Steps or Girls Aloud is of more worth than being a TV personality?

Professional football is a children's playground game played by overpaid narcissists.  So some people are quite good at it, so what?  My brother was good at Rubik's Cube in 1980 - nobody wanted to give him £20 000 a week. Celebrity is arbitrary; if you like football, you'll think footballers deserve their celebrity, if you don't you won't.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> She seems like quite a sweet girl to me. Has she personally done you any harm, or are you just a bigot?



I'd hardly call not being impressed by someone who's fame comes from being thick as shit bigotry.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Do you not think that a great deal of the 'celebrity culture' you seem to abhore so intensely is based as much on 'irony' and people having a look at Hello to feel better about themselves as it is people taking it seriously?



Of course which for the most part is what many on this thread are doing. Many people sadly do not do that, they just become consumed by this nonsense. 

Which certainly reinforces deference/conformity in my view. 

Thats really at the heart of the critique of celebrity culture for me.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I'd hardly call not being impressed by someone who's fame comes from being thick as shit bigotry.




I don't think you're a bigot kid.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 7, 2007)

Jades obviously not very well educated but I suspect she very far from being thick as shit.

I like her, shes no Einstein but she comes across as a friendly, well meaning sort.

But she's white working class so a member of one of the few groups its still socially acceptable for the middle classes to despise


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

I would read Hello, but it's too fucking pricey   so I stick to the odd copy of Closer or Heat (good reading material for the bog).


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I'd hardly call not being impressed by someone who's fame comes from being thick as shit bigotry.



you seem to be contradicting yourself. A moment ago you had a problem with 'people like her'. What people like her? "Stupid" people? 

Is being "stupid" suddenly offensive to you in some way? Do you think you're better than her because you believe her to be stupid and yourself to be intelligent?

She's famous because some cynical researchers at C4 thought Jade would be somebody that would add to the ratings in the original BB series she was on - perhaps they thought, like you, that her "stupidity" was something to be sneered at, something to give others a laugh at her expense. Then followed her vilification in the press.

Seems to me that she's winning, really. And in the process, still seems to be very aware of why she's famous and why she's on the show. She certainly doesn't appear to have any illusions about herself, really.

I'm sure she doesn't think she's better than others, which makes her a nicer person than you


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

jade bragging about being on the papers 3x a week and dropping in how she is the 25th most influential celebrity in the world......

a) she is dissapearing up her backside

b) she couldnt pronounce it or knew what it meant...

She was ok i thought untill she trounced in on this CBB, dont think she will come out of this looking as good as she did the last time she left the house


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Jades obviously not very well educated but I suspect she very far from being thick as shit.
> 
> I like her, shes no Einstein but she comes across as a friendly, well meaning sort.
> 
> But she's white working class so a member of one of the few groups its still socially acceptable for the middle classes to despise


I think that cuts to the root of things.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Of course which for the most part is what many on this thread are doing. Many people sadly do not do that, they just become consumed by this nonsense.
> 
> Which certainly reinforces deference/conformity in my view.
> 
> Thats really at the heart of the critique of celebrity culture for me.




Are they? Are they really 'consumed by this nonsense'? Really?

Or are they entirely aware that it's bullshit, and just use it as a form of escapism /  a bit of a laugh. A bit like, i dunno, you are


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Jades obviously not very well educated but I suspect she very far from being thick as shit.
> 
> I like her, shes no Einstein but she comes across as a friendly, well meaning sort.
> 
> But she's white working class so a member of one of the few groups its still socially acceptable for the middle classes to despise



Hmmm, I doubt that, I reckon she's just got a good agent (aint it the same one as that talentless cunt Russell Brand or whatever his name is?). As for the middle class comment, no idea what you're talking about. I'm of the same "class" as her and what difference does it make?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Are they? Are they really 'consumed by this nonsense'? Really?
> 
> Or are they entirely aware that it's bullshit, and just use it as a form of escapism /  a bit of a laugh. A bit like, i dunno, you are



well put....


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I think that cuts to the root of things.



I don't think so, and her dad was black anyway as far as i recall.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Are they? Are they really 'consumed by this nonsense'? Really?
> 
> Or are they entirely aware that it's bullshit, and just use it as a form of escapism /  a bit of a laugh. A bit like, i dunno, you are



Some are and some aren't.

Anyway i thought you hated BB - wot you doing on this thread.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> well put....




Oi!

Only feminists allowed on here.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> her dad was black anyway as far as i recall.


You know very well that isn't the point.  The point is she's a "chav".  And middle class folks think sneering at "uneducated" chavs is just fine.  But it isn't fine.  It isn't fine at all.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Jade _is_ doing something.  She's appearing on a _very_ popular entertainment form.  Are you really saying being in Steps or Girls Aloud is of more worth than being a TV personality?
> 
> Professional football is a children's playground game played by overpaid narcissists.  So some people are quite good at it, so what?  My brother was good at Rubik's Cube in 1980 - nobody wanted to give him £20 000 a week. Celebrity is arbitrary; if you like football, you'll think footballers deserve their celebrity, if you don't you won't.



First paragraph: Yes, I do think it's more worthy. It requires some talent. They have to be able to sing at least a bit (and some are good singers) and dance very well.

Being good at Rubik's cube is far more common than being world-standard at football. I don't particularly like football, btw; I like playing it, but never watch it on TV. But if someone's going to be famous, then better that they be famous for being special in some positive way, than famous for being especially stupid.

Like I said, I have nothing whatsoever against Jade herself. She seems like just an ordinary person, neither good nor bad. 

I've just caught up, and I think it's extra cruel of BB to make Jade give people orders and turn them into slaves. It's the old prisoners-and-guards experiment. I remember now why so many people I know hate this show.  That is stupid of me, too, of course, forgetting that BB these days is all about being cruel to the participants - maybe I should get lots of money for my stupidity too?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> you seem to be contradicting yourself. A moment ago you had a problem with 'people like her'. What people like her? "Stupid" people?
> 
> Is being "stupid" suddenly offensive to you in some way? Do you think you're better than her because you believe her to be stupid and yourself to be intelligent?
> 
> ...



Oh what a load of stinking shit. She's playing the fucking game, she aint no innocent. Her fame comes from being a shit for brains and as they say you live by the [media] sword die by the [media] sword. 

Final point, when have I ever claimed to be a nice person?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> You know very well that isn't the point.  The point is she's a "chav".  And middle class folks think sneering at "uneducated" chavs is just fine.  But it isn't fine.  It isn't fine at all.



In my experience it's working class people too.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Some are and some aren't.



the ones that are - how do you know this? What form does this 'being consumed by nonsense' take?




			
				exosculate said:
			
		

> Anyway i thought you hated BB - wot you doing on this thread.



I don't like it, really. I've watched about 20 minutes of this run. I just wanted to see how Ken was functioning and then I came across the usual nasty side of Urban75 on this thread. The bigotry, the sneering, the superiority, the bullshit. And as usual, I couldn't help but react to it. I really shouldn't bother - the same sneering cunts come out with the same bullshit over and over. I'd rather be stuck in a house with Jade for a week than you, Kid Eternity or sci-fi sam at any rate


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Oi!
> 
> Only feminists allowed on here.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Final point, when have I ever claimed to be a nice person?



I'm not sure you have. I do think that I had a notion that you were a fairly decent type, somehow, up until this point.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I'd rather be stuck in a house with Jade for a week than you, Kid Eternity or sci-fi sam at any rate



 

This I'd love to see!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I'd hardly call not being impressed by someone who's fame comes from being thick as shit bigotry.


well it is you are placing some kind of abitary marker down on a certain level of intelligence and saying that those below it are in some way inferiour... which is bigotry... and also generalising deroigotry bollocks... i wonder if she would get half the hassle she does if she was a sloney leggy blonde from knightsbridge... or whether it'd be all phroogghhhh i'd do it even if it can't spell hackney... i recokon there'd be a lot less hate if she didn't sound essex...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

I thought she was a Bermondsey girl.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I'm not sure you have. I do think that I had a notion that you were a fairly decent type, somehow, up until this point.



We all make mistakes.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I thought she was a Bermondsey girl.



she is..


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> First paragraph: Yes, I do think it's more worthy. It requires some talent. They have to be able to sing at least a bit (and some are good singers) and dance very well.


Some can't sing at all.  They rely on autotuner.  I'm a musician.  I can hear autotuner in records all the time these days, and it drives me nuts.  But if people like that stuff, then that's up to them.  But it doesn't require much skill, just good looks.

What about what Jade does?  Well, since her fame in BB3, she has presented TV programmes.  It might not be a skill you value, but people want to watch the programmes, so they must value it.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

*Grrrr...*




			
				Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> We all make mistakes.




Gosh, you've come over all _cheesy film villain_ this evening!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> In my experience it's working class people too.


Sneering?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> What about what Jade does?  Well, since her fame in BB3, she has presented TV programmes.  It might not be a skill you value, but people want to watch the programmes, so they must value it.




But they must be stupid! Like the people who read Hello.. Well, apart from people like exosculate who see it for what it really is. And thus, even though he's reading it, he's still better than.. erm.. the other people reading it because..

erm.

I forget. Exosculate, could you run through one more time for me WHY you're better than the other people watching the same things as you and reading the same things as you? cheers


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> she is..





Not Essex then (why does everyone keep saying fuckin Essex!?!    )!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> You know very well that isn't the point.  The point is she's a "chav".  And middle class folks think sneering at "uneducated" chavs is just fine.  But it isn't fine.  It isn't fine at all.




Well I agree with you there, but and its a very big but, I think the fact we are now flooded with this z list celebrity stuff, is creating great scars across our cultural fabric. Its advertiser friendly, non critical and unit shifting consumer ready bollocks.

Its control by the agenda setters like we've never seen before.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Gosh, you've come over all _cheesy film villain_ this evening!




He's so nihilist and 'don't give a fuck'. He's on the last freedom moped to nowhere, where the only place for bleach is in your hair


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> We all make mistakes.


hmm ...

so let's get thsi right some lucky girl whose had a shit up bringing and in some lucky turn of events managed to turn around a life style where her mother was fuck faced on drugs od educating herself and is aware of her own limitations and has made summit of herself which is a million miles from where she was... 

but cos she appears white (dispite being mixed race) this is unacceptable... cos she's thick and is livign in a world of celebrity ...


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Well I agree with you there, but and its a very big but, I think the fact we are now flooded with this z list celebrity stuff, is creating great scars across our cultural fabric. Its advertiser friendly, non critical and unit shifting consumer ready bollocks.
> 
> Its control by the agenda setters like we've never seen before.




SO it's the agenda setters fault? I thought it was Jade's fault? Or the fault of the brainless vacuous consumers of this stuff?

I'm confused..


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Not Essex then (why does everyone keep saying fuckin Essex!?!    )!


it's that gutteral basildon twang innit....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

...no, it's a gutteral BERMONDSEY twang! Get it right!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Well I agree with you there, but and its a very big but, I think the fact we are now flooded with this z list celebrity stuff, is creating great scars across our cultural fabric. Its advertiser friendly, non critical and unit shifting consumer ready bollocks.
> 
> Its control by the agenda setters like we've never seen before.


yes of course it is i mean woe betide that the modern z list is based with in popular culture where upon 1020 years ago it was based on class.... i mean for gods sake the lower classes having some sort of value system on popularism just devaulues the whole debutant scene...  learn some fuckign histroy rather than what you percieive as being the case... z list has been aound sinc ethe time of beethoven and prolly before...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> ...no, it's a gutteral BERMONDSEY twang! Get it right!


i reckon in a blind taste test if i got you to lick some one from bermondsey and some one from basildon you wouldn't be able to tell me the difference...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I don't like it, really. I've watched about 20 minutes of this run. I just wanted to see how Ken was functioning and then I came across the usual nasty side of Urban75 on this thread. The bigotry, the sneering, the superiority, the bullshit. And as usual, I couldn't help but react to it. I really shouldn't bother - the same sneering cunts come out with the same bullshit over and over. I'd rather be stuck in a house with Jade for a week than you, Kid Eternity or sci-fi sam at any rate




Why would anyone want to share space with you? Are you in demand or something?

Much as i find you entertaining, I think you are one of the most sneery fuckers on these boards.

You appear to get really angry as soon as you read things you don't like.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> yes of course it is i mean woe betide that the modern z list is based with in popular culture where upon 1020 years ago it was based on class.... i mean for gods sake the lower classes having some sort of value system on popularism just devaulues the whole debutant scene...  learn some fuckign histroy rather than what you percieive as being the case... z list has been aound sinc ethe time of beethoven and prolly before...




Yep - The modern saturation media hasn't though.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

Course I could! 
Huge difference between south London and Essex (extension of the east end).


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm not angry, exosculate, i'm perfectly calm and in remarkably fine spirits 

Doesn't mean to say I'm not going to respond to the sort of bollocks you're trotting out. I guess i must be complicated like that.

And as for the 'share space' thing, I don't believe I claimed anybody I mentioned would want to do anything such thing, did I? Hopefully you realise that, really, or your comprehension skills are woefully inadequate.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Sneering?



Yep, some of the shit I've heard from mates and general conversations in pubs etc by wc people about chavs is far worse than anything being assigned to so called middle class people/media (I actually think there's a lot of myth about all this). In fact I've rarely met any mc people who really care about the whole thing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Gosh, you've come over all _cheesy film villain_ this evening!



 

*strokes white pussy*


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> SO it's the agenda setters fault? I thought it was Jade's fault? Or the fault of the brainless vacuous consumers of this stuff?
> 
> I'm confused..




Not surprised that you're confused. You seem all over the shop on this stuff. I have never said it is Jades fault. 

You dispute there is an advertiser driven agenda setting then? Manufactured consent and all that - ever heard of it?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

so because you perceive one section of society having a tendency to sneer, that makes it open season for everyone else? a great big, conscience free, sneerfest?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> In fact I've rarely met any mc people who really care about the whole thing.


What whole thing?  Chavs (or as we would say up here - neds)?  Or Big Brother?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> hmm ...
> 
> so let's get thsi right some lucky girl whose had a shit up bringing and in some lucky turn of events managed to turn around a life style where her mother was fuck faced on drugs od educating herself and is aware of her own limitations and has made summit of herself which is a million miles from where she was...
> 
> but cos she appears white (dispite being mixed race) this is unacceptable... cos she's thick and is livign in a world of celebrity ...



As usual garf you're on another fucking planet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> What whole thing?  Chavs (or as we would say up here - neds)?  Or Big Brother?



Chavs.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You dispute there is an advertiser driven agenda setting then?



no, fairly sure I haven't disputed that.




			
				exosculate said:
			
		

> Manufactured consent and all that - ever heard of it?



they teach Chomsky at GCSE as well now? And people say society is dumbing down!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I'm not angry, exosculate, i'm perfectly calm and in remarkably fine spirits
> 
> Doesn't mean to say I'm not going to respond to the sort of bollocks you're trotting out. I guess i must be complicated like that.
> 
> And as for the 'share space' thing, I don't believe I claimed anybody I mentioned would want to do anything such thing, did I? Hopefully you realise that, really, or your comprehension skills are woefully inadequate.




Your immediate swearing at people speaks volumes, but believe what you want.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Chavs.




Would you explain why you're better than

a) Jade Goody
b) the people you grew up around and had to learn to deal with
c) chavs


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> no, fairly sure I haven't disputed that.
> 
> 
> 
> they teach Chomsky at GCSE as well now? And people say society is dumbing down!




You are disputing it by defending saturated celebrity nonsense.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Your immediate swearing at people speaks volumes, but believe what you want.




so people only swear when they're angry?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Chavs.


Well, my experience is the opposite - 'neds under the beds' is the middle class mantra up here.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Can you take this elsewhere....

where are the updates for gods sake


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You are disputing it by defending saturated celebrity nonsense.




Where did I defend saturated celebrity nonsense, exosculate? Please feel free to quote liberally from any such posts.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

Fair play - Jermaine's slashing himself at Jackiey farting in bed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Would you explain why you're better than
> 
> a) Jade Goody
> b) the people you grew up around and had to learn to deal with
> c) chavs



Try as hard as you might you aint boxing into mould of your making Mr Morality.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks all - this has helped quite a bit.

Goodnight.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Well, my experience is the opposite - 'neds under the beds' is the middle class mantra up here.



Fair enough, what the hell does neds mean btw? Never heard that term before...


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Try as hard as you might you aint boxing into mould of your making Mr Morality.




Eh?

I just wanted to know what it was about you that gave you the right to sneer at the various people you've chosen to on this thread. Surely it should be a simple enough question to answer?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Can you take this elsewhere....
> 
> where are the updates for gods sake





Precisely!  


(Which was what my sigh was for earlier!  )


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Fair play - Jermaine's slashing himself at Jackiey farting in bed.



He's in a giggle fit now! This is Michael Jackson's brother, classic!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Fair play - Jermaine's slashing himself at Jackiey farting in bed.




with a knife????


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Goodnight.





<farts>


----------



## bellator (Jan 7, 2007)

Although my celeb status would not require myself to be in the CBB house. (Too popular by far), I would not go in there even if I was down to my last penny. 
Fair play to Donny, cause there is no way I would serve a moron either!


----------



## zed (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't think too many people denied Jade Goody being able to cash in a little as a result of her stint on BB a few years back.  I think what many people find inexplicable is that she hasn't fucked off into obscurity yet.

She is not deserving of the 7-8 million quid she's 'earned' (if that number I read somewhere else in this thread is to be believed) ..because she has no talent, no discernible skills and nothing that anyone else would want.  

She has not made the sacrifices that others have had to make to achieve what they have ...that includes footballers, pop singers and soapstars.  They've all had to put in hours and hours of repetitive practice and training.  This is probably why most people think she is complete twat ...along with all the other bimbos who have had wealth hurled at them for being nothing more than chavs or morons.  That goes for her, Jordan, Jodie Marsh, the WAG's etc..

I also find it amusing to see dubversion criticising people here for being "sneering".  That's a bit fresh coming from him isn't it?  Fucking hell!!


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

hello zed


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Can you take this elsewhere....
> 
> where are the updates for gods sake


Yes, good point.  The Media Studies forum is that way --->

(Currently discussing "Is Klingon a Proper Language" and "What Is The Allegorical Meaning of The Laundrette in Eastenders?").


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> what the hell does neds mean btw? .


Ned means chav.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Yes, good point.  The Media Studies forum is that way --->
> 
> (Currently discussing "Is Klingon a Proper Language" and "What Is The Allegorical Meaning of The Laundrette in Eastenders?").



I'll stay here if you dont mind, im already out of my depth on the saddam thread


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Ned means chav.



D'oh! Where did it come from? Ned used to mean something else I'm sure, can't put finger on what (although got a feeling it was American and similar to nerd/geek)...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Ned means chav.



What happened to good old 'kevin" and 'wayne"?.....The 80's choice in chav names


----------



## clandestino (Jan 7, 2007)

is anyone actually watching the show? the leo stuff in the past hour has been pretty entertaining.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> (Currently discussing "Is Klingon a Proper Language" and "What Is The Allegorical Meaning of The Laundrette in Eastenders?").





More to the point, why do none of them have a bloody washing machine?!?   













(Or is that what you meant? <fails course>  )


----------



## scifisam (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> the ones that are - how do you know this? What form does this 'being consumed by nonsense' take?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it, really. I've watched about 20 minutes of this run. I just wanted to see how Ken was functioning and then I came across the usual nasty side of Urban75 on this thread. The bigotry, the sneering, the superiority, the bullshit. And as usual, I couldn't help but react to it. I really shouldn't bother - the same sneering cunts come out with the same bullshit over and over. I'd rather be stuck in a house with Jade for a week than you, Kid Eternity or sci-fi sam at any rate



You know, I'd rather spend a week with Jade than you too. So we agree on something at least 

There is nothing classist about disliking the way unintelligence has become something to be admired. Paris Hilton is the same - and she has had many more chances to get an edcuation than Jade Goody. I also dislike the way she's become famous for doing nothing.

Danny, what TV shows has Jade Goody presented? That's not a snide question, but a genuine one. 

I bet you that ever with enhancement she wouldn't be able to sing passably well. I bet that because, if she could, she would have. I notice you don;'t deny that the S-Clubbers and so on are excellent dancers. (It's not my kind of music either, btw. I'm not a football fan or a pop music fan, yet I appreciate that it takes skill to succeed in those areas).

Are you seriously of the opinion that her stupidity (or, if you like, 'apparent stupidity,') has nothing to do with her fame? It's all on the basis of her being good at being a TV presenter?

I'm not annoyed with her for being unintelligent. Intelligence isn't the most important attribute in a person, though I can't see her being outstanding in any other attribute either - she's just normal, that's her appeal. 

I _am _annoyed with those who laud her for being unitelligent, or doing well despite her unintelligence. Why not laud those who do well because they are good at something? There are lots of those. There are lots of people from deprived backgrounds who do well on their talents alone too. 

Funny thing is, I'd bet that there are a lot more middle-class people defending the unstoppable rise of Jade Goody and her family (her family, even! not just her!) thn working-class.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> D'oh! Where did it come from? Ned used to mean something else I'm sure, can't put finger on what (although got a feeling it was American and similar to nerd/geek)...



It's Scottish slang.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Yep - The modern saturation media hasn't though.


so where as before there was amybe only a short period of hype per newpaper doing the weelky monthly rounds there were of course no alminacks periodicals self printed local rags plays and tuppenny side shows or the equvierlent oh no it's all a new invention which hasn't been seen before... pt barnum never exisited netierh did freak shows oh no...  the fucking arrogance of modernity... fact is that the zlist gravey train has been around along with the media circus which follows it ever since cave paintings.... ffs it's animal instinct to attemtp ta achive soem sort of pecking order based on some differentiating charachteristics be it being able to hunt better or being in capable of say specifically... if this isn't true then why have you or any other human being ever attempted manogomy???  i mean if there are no real differences ... 

just becuase we live in an age where there are multipul sources for information with new and excessive delievery mechanisms doesn't make this time any different from very fucking period in human histroy... you think 120 years ago they had more or less methosds of connumicating that they did 120 years before that... it's utterly meaningless and false nostalgia to state well never before has there been such media coverage... it's also bollocks... human history evolves as humans evolve so does our communciation methods and our media deleivery, to poo poo summit becuase it's cultrally below a certain level is eleitism on all levels and smacks of teenage rebellion if you ask me ... It's popular so i have to hate it by default beucase all you sad losers just like the fucking main stream... it's so fucking emo it's not true which btw is merely reproduced shite goth...


----------



## clandestino (Jan 7, 2007)

Ken's kicking off!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Can we make this an essay free zone please, my eyes are hurting.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> It's Scottish slang.



Oh right.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> Ken's kicking off!



why?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Can we make this an essay free zone please, my eyes are hurting.



Yeah I was just thinking that. If it continues I'll be tempted to post rude pics again in protest.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh Dear.....now Ken's arguing with Jackiey! 
Her farting - and everyone else laughing - has been disturbing him and stopping him sleeping, so she's banging on about him snoring now (which is a bit silly cos it's not like he can do much about that).


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I'll stay here if you dont mind, im already out of my depth on the saddam thread


Aren't you, though.  

So anyway.  Who agrees that Danni looks like a young Carole Smilie?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Aren't you, though.
> 
> So anyway.  Who agrees that Danni looks like a young Carole Smilie?



Except a bit better looking and doesn't look like a girlish looking bloke?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Aren't you, though.
> 
> So anyway.  Who agrees that Danni looks like a young Carole Smilie?



NO


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

good to see we're not dumbing down on urban then.

Exosculate WILL be proud


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

> So anyway. Who agrees that Danni looks like a young Carole Smilie?




Errr...not me. 


((( danny  )))


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

<gags Dub>


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> As usual garf you're on another fucking planet.


no son i'm not you are beign an eleitist snob as per usual... 

you have set the bar the level the tone of what you feel falls below it... and you then claim that x person (should that be z??) is well below that and therefore undeserving you are on another planet and i think it's called nme cira 1990... perhaps you should drop the caustic fop act and get with the modern noughties fun loving sprit rather than hackering after a time which let's face it you were too busy looking a d&d to bother with first time round... 

but hey ... if you want to sound like some middle class twat go right on ahead...


----------



## zed (Jan 7, 2007)

dubversion ...don't you ever get bored being a right-on, self-righteous prick?  You're like a male version of Julie Birchall.

You are male aren't you?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> D'oh! Where did it come from?


Ned is a Scots pejorative terms for a lower class youth with poor sartorial taste, limited vocabulary and base interests.  I knew the term ned long before I knew the term chav.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Ned is a Scots pejorative terms for a lower class youth with poor sartorial taste, limited vocabulary and base interests.  I knew the term ned long before I knew the term chav.



Doesn't it mean Non Educated Delinquent or is that an urban myth?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> dubversion ...don't you ever get bored being a right-on, self-righteous prick?  You're like a male version of Julie Birchall.
> 
> You are male aren't you?



Zed i dont mind you like, but fuck off, you is only baiting ..


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Errr...not me.


Those pics weren't the best comparison.  But watch Dani when she smiles, and next time think Wheel of Fortune...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah I was just thinking that. If it continues I'll be tempted to post rude pics again in protest.


that beign your only real ability any more... 

angery idiot why ever did you change your name... eh?


----------



## scifisam (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Aren't you, though.
> 
> So anyway.  Who agrees that Danni looks like a young Carole Smilie?



Same nose and lips, maybe?

Bet she's hoping to be as famous as Jade.

I've had young girls say to me before, in a debate: they want to be as famous as Jade Goody. They think that all they need to do for fame and fortune is to be on TV, and have no reason to be on TV other than being on TV.  Five actually had as a career plan 'to marry a footballer.' Back in my day they at least wanted to be in some crap pop band or soap! They all thought they had to do something, and, as Zed said, put the hours in. It was all fields then, too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

dp


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 7, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> dubversion ...don't you ever get bored being a right-on, self-righteous prick?  You're like a male version of Julie Birchall.
> 
> You are male aren't you?



that's a bit steep... i mean hey no one deserves that...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Doesn't it mean Non Educated Delinquent or is that an urban myth?


I think that's a classic case of back-rationalising.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

the thing is, scifisam, if they don't have any particular talent then their best shot at fame and fortune IS by the same sort of route Jade has taken. So who can blame them for seeing Jade as someone to emulate and identify with?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> no son i'm not you are beign an eleitist snob as per usual...
> 
> you have set the bar the level the tone of what you feel falls below it... and you then claim that x person (should that be z??) is well below that and therefore undeserving you are on another planet and i think it's called nme cira 1990... perhaps you should drop the caustic fop act and get with the modern noughties fun loving sprit rather than hackering after a time which let's face it you were too busy looking a d&d to bother with first time round...
> 
> but hey ... if you want to sound like some middle class twat go right on ahead...



Christ you're a bigger prick than I first realised but hey ho hardly the end of the world. Btw, Nintendo rul3z and Sony sux hAxx0r! Or something equally stereotypical...the only thing I've ever been l33t at is pwning people's asses in CSS.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

so good you said it twice


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> so good you said it twice



Yeah browser went a wibble...


----------



## Belushi (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I think that's a classic case of back-rationalising.



I thought it sounded dodgy.

Its the fucking Glaswegian in the office lying to me again


----------



## clandestino (Jan 7, 2007)

Leo is hilarious!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Christ you're a bigger prick than I first realised but hey ho hardly the end of the world. Btw, Nintendo rul3z and Sony sux hAxx0r! Or something equally stereotypical...


really would that be becuase i'm simply not classy enough for you dear... or do i fall short of your standards in some way masser... 

btw your comments don't really respond in any real intelligent manner to the points i was making are you thick or summit... or can't you string a sentence together..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> really would that be becuase i'm simply not classy enough for you dear... or do i fall short of your standards in some way masser...
> 
> btw your comments don't really respond in any real intelligent manner to the points i was making are you thick or summit... or can't you string a sentence together..



No, it's because your ill informed opinions about complete strangers won't bring about the end of the world.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah browser went a wibble...


hahahabrowser class war


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> No, it's because your ill informed opinions about complete strangers won't bring about the end of the world.


right some my comments abotu your comments make me inl informed right but your comments abotu a c'leb who you absolutlety 100% know nothing about are spot on and therefore need to be listened to as they are an accurate depiction... can you say double standards.... fuck me you are too easy...


----------



## zed (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Zed i dont mind you like, but fuck off, you is only baiting ..



I'm not.

But sometimes he really gets on my nerves with his faux moralising and uber PC bullshit ..all of which is compounded by his bullying and liberal personal insulting of people who dare disagree with him.

But just for you, I won't mention it again.  In this thread.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

hello zed


----------



## zed (Jan 7, 2007)

hello dubversion


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> right some my comments abotu your comments make me inl informed right but your comments abotu a c'leb who you absolutlety 100% know nothing about are spot on and therefore need to be listened to as they are an accurate depiction... can you say double standards.... fuck me you are too easy...



Er not quite, I never said a) my comments could end the world, b) my comments were well informed c) I gave a rats ass what you really think about me


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

oh zed, you do get yourself in SUCH a tizzy. Remember, it's only the internet


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

LOOK just fuck off the lot of you, go and measure  dicks in Politics ffs


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> Leo is hilarious!





I'm not entirely convinced that he's not just trying to get a bit of solo time under his belt 'being amusing'.


Did anyone see that totally fucked up documentary about him....his control freakish ex-wife still manages him...but most disturbingly, that he tried to/did get it on with a nutty female fan....more than a bit desperate and craven for the fame and attention he once had it seemed (and appeared to take himself far more seriously than.....well than anyone else does really).
A definite air of resentment and bitterness about him for what (he imagined in his head....) he had had and lost...and should still have...and that that isn't recognised by everyone iykwim.

Sorry that's a bit vague - it was a while back - but it left me thinking 'JESUS - YOU SCARY FUCKING FREAK!!!' more than anything.


----------



## zed (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> oh zed, you do get yourself in SUCH a tizzy. Remember, it's only the internet



OK.


----------



## zed (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> LOOK just fuck off the lot of you, go and measure  dicks in Politics ffs



Please don't swear ...it's not very ladylike.

Do they do a lot of measuring dicks in Politics then?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

Haylz seems to spend a lot of time telling people what kinds of posts they should make and where. I wasn't aware long posts were verboten on Urban now


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

Ah Dirk is on, this guy is cool. I was really taken aback by how down to earth and even nervous he was when he entered. Kinda endearing seeing a hero of my childhood like that...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> LOOK just fuck off the lot of you, go and measure  dicks in Politics ffs


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok well fuck this - hopefully you'll all have got it all out by the morning.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 7, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Aren't you, though.
> 
> So anyway.  Who agrees that Danni looks like a young Carole Smilie?



carole smiley looks more like a young carole malone in that pic


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Ok well fuck this - hopefully you'll all have got it all out by the morning.




no, i'll still find sneering bollocks unpleasant in the morning, sorry. 

Seems to be a whole new set of rules about what you can post that I didn't even know about


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Please don't swear ...it's not very ladylike.
> 
> Do they do a lot of measuring dicks in Politics then?



Oi dad, quit with the lecture, im nearly 32  

Well its alpha males on the rampage, willy waving is  a very popular tecnique on these borads


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Haylz seems to spend a lot of time telling people what kinds of posts they should make and where. I wasn't aware long posts were verboten on Urban now



Thats it..... pick on the quiet one in the corner 

Derailing pisses me off, especially when its in wrong place, not hard to grasp really.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

I reckon people should listen to this exceptionally interesting convo going on...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> no, i'll still find sneering bollocks unpleasant in the morning, sorry.
> 
> Seems to be a whole new set of rules about what you can post that I didn't even know about



Dub, you know the form with BB threads,  its a commentary, collection of views, and whilst the jade goody sideline was relevant and in the right place it has now descended into boring spats, that frankly can fuck off.......


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Dub, you know the form with BB threads,  its a commentary, collection of views, and whilst the jade goody sideline was relevant and in the right place it has now descended into boring spats, that frankly can fuck off.......



Fair comment.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

Actually, i don't 'know the form' with BB threads and didn't realise different rules apply here than elsewhere - presumably if somebody wanted to trot out some racist crap or something, we wouldn't be allowed to comment? and if it's a 'collection of views' surely what i was expressing, as 'a view' qualifies for inclusion?

But i'm going to bed now, so you don't have to worry about anyone ruining your thread. Do be sure to let me know which others I'm not allowed to post anything 'essay' like on, won't you?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Actually, i don't 'know the form' with BB threads and didn't realise different rules apply here than elsewhere - presumably if somebody wanted to trot out some racist crap or something, we wouldn't be allowed to comment? and if it's a 'collection of views' surely what i was expressing, as 'a view' qualifies for inclusion?
> 
> But i'm going to bed now, so you don't have to worry about anyone ruining your thread. Do be sure to let me know which others I'm not allowed to post anything 'essay' like on, won't you?



yes , but it was interrupting the purpose of the thread, if you dont like this thread why the fuck are you on it, jeez you are a right sanctimonious old git at times...............sleep well


----------



## Celt (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Actually, i don't 'know the form' with BB threads and didn't realise different rules apply here than elsewhere - presumably if somebody wanted to trot out some racist crap or something, we wouldn't be allowed to comment? and if it's a 'collection of views' surely what i was expressing, as 'a view' qualifies for inclusion?
> 
> But i'm going to bed now, so you don't have to worry about anyone ruining your thread. Do be sure to let me know which others I'm not allowed to post anything 'essay' like on, won't you?




Oh dear - sounds like Dub has well and truly seen his arse


----------



## bellator (Jan 7, 2007)

Anyway, what was this thread about?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Anyway, what was this thread about?



celebrity big brother


----------



## bellator (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> celebrity big brother



Ah yes, now I do believe that Jack may be the first one out. Or Jackie?


----------



## scifisam (Jan 7, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> carole smiley looks more like a young carole malone in that pic



Yes! I knew there was a different similarity there.

@haylz - don't know if you were including me or not, but there is no way I could measure up penis sizes, as I don't have one. 

I caught a bit of the show again earlier, and Shilpa seemed nice, well-balanced, and slightly depressed at the surroundings she'd been put in. I kinda hope she does get out soon.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Er not quite, I never said a) my comments could end the world, b) my comments were well informed c) I gave a rats ass what you really think about me


A) please qutoe where i said otherwise ...
B) No they clearly are not, unless you mean informed from the same media sources that you discredit as being worthless... you know little more about jade goodie than anyone else gifted with reading... don't pretedn liek you do... 
C) well dear seeign as you only have a rats arse i wasn't expecting you to give it up standing would become tiresome, i guess.. (ass of course being a donkey and rats have no system of equestrian ownership as any fule noe...)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> yes , but it was interrupting the purpose of the thread, if you dont like this thread why the fuck are you on it, jeez you are a right sanctimonious old git at times...............sleep well


as far as i'm aware they have given out all the mod badges they are going to for some time, haylz, so i'd stop trying so bloody hard to get one...


----------



## Onslow (Jan 7, 2007)

Haylz, you are never going to be a Mod, GET OVER IT.


----------



## Strawman (Jan 7, 2007)

Only been watching the highlights and Jade seems a lot more palatable than her first go on BB.

She still gets on my nerves though and im well at annoyed at BB foisting her on us again, specially as I was just getting into the 10 housemates - even Donny seemed interesting after his unfortunate entrance.


----------



## pk (Jan 7, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned this BB lark is the modern equivalent of the boo hiss coliseum pantomime, with Jade set up to be villified or exalted depending upon the whim of the public, or at least the producers and editors at Endemol.

It's the fact that she gets attention and pity for this act she has - and it is an act - the sole reason she gets all the media attention is because the country is just fascinated and dumbfounded how anyone seemingly so stupid could possibly have lived so long without sticking their hand into a blender or walking out in front of a speeding lorry whilst in whatever cuckoo-land headspace she appears to occupy.

She had to ask the other day in the diary room what "exclusive" means.

Does anyone seriously believe that in her world of Hello magazine and PR spin and media advisors and booking agents and television appearances brokering deals that have apparently earned her several million pounds, that she has no concept of the meaning of the word "exclusive" ?

Bollocks. It's an act. 

Sure, she's a fucking idiot with no concept of dignity, but she knows full well when she goes on a TV show like Loose Women or any of the other magazine programmes that have sustained her meaningless life for the past few years, and asks whether Scotland is the capital of Belgium or if monkeys really do wear clothes and drink PG Tips, the audience laughs and claps and squeals and she gives them that piggy shitfaced grin and you can see the pound signs flashing in her eyes.

What's most despicable in my view is the fact that some young women actually aspire to be like her, much like young men aspire to be like Wayne Rooney, another pig-faced twat with all the social skills, wit and intellect of a garden snail. It's the same with that Paris Hilton. Or that Tara Palmer Fuckwittington.

I think it's indicative of just how low society has become, of all the women in the world that have empowered themselves and others, and inspired great things in people, it seems all that many young women can dream of becoming is a vacuous semi-literate fool with a credit account at Coutts.

She now deserves to be pitied and rejected for her persistant ignorance, she's had her fun, made her money, met her heroes off the telly, and clearly believes her own magazine articles - now she should be fucked off soundly and ignored by the media and a public tired of this one-sided act.

Maybe then it can be made clear to all those otherwise smart young women who due to their young idealistic age think it's perfectly possible to "get famous" for being nothing but dimwitted and to speak in a constant whine, that this kind of fame is a very very temporary thing indeed, and that public opinion can turn against people overnight.

I live in hope, but unfortunately I can't help thinking we get the "celebs" we deserve.

And if that is sneering then so be it, some things *should* be sneered at.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely convinced that he's not just trying to get a bit of solo time under his belt 'being amusing'.
> 
> 
> Did anyone see that totally fucked up documentary about him....his control freakish ex-wife still manages him...but most disturbingly, that he tried to/did get it on with a nutty female fan....more than a bit desperate and craven for the fame and attention he once had it seemed (and appeared to take himself far more seriously than.....well than anyone else does really).
> ...




I didn't see that but a friend interviewd him for a magazine and he tried to get it on with her too and was irritatingly persistant in the face of her refusal and had as she put it "a very well developed sense of his own importance"


----------



## pk (Jan 7, 2007)

He does have something of a Napoleonic complex going on doesn't he?

I remember him from when I was a kid, always shifting from foot to foot smiling into the camera - but nobody can remember his sub-Manilow crappy records.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> He does have something of a Napoleonic complex going on doesn't he?
> 
> I remember him from when I was a kid, always shifting from foot to foot smiling into the camera - but nobody can remember his sub-Manilow crappy records.





I can (indeed, heo recently picked up an album of his in the second hand shop....there's more that you remember than you'd think, if my experience is anything to go by...    )!  


Loulou - that sounds very unsurprising to me - he really gave me the willies!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Loulou - that sounds very unsurprising to me - *he really gave me the willies!*


Sell your story to the Sun then


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

Urgh! Yuck!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh FFS, I saw all the posts and thought it had kicked off or something in the house, only to find a lot of sub-media studies willy waving in here. Its only a game show! 

So, what were leo and Ken up to last night then?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

Btw - The 'documentary' I was on about was called 'The Entertainers' (produced by, but not featuring, Louis Theroux...which is a bit of a clue  ) also starring <cough> Bernard Manning (mainly in his vast underpants) and Tony Blackburn.

It was pretty horrific all round. 




			
				digital spy said:
			
		

> A sadder figure is that cut by Leo Sayer whose relationship with his former partner Donatella appears to be in it’s death throes in the scenes shown here. Sayer is apparently reluctant to admit that they are no longer a couple.
> 
> Sayer’s attempts to appear upbeat and happy all the time become increasingly transparent and Donatella looks more embarrassed and fed up with every scene. To be honest it’s even more embarrassing to watch than Manning in his pants.






			
				another review site said:
			
		

> And my favourite: Mr Leo Sayer, who actually seems like a really great bloke, until uh-oh, he starts to lick the arm of a girl in a group he's trying to promote whilst watching a Fuzzy timecoded VHS of himself "when he was famous."


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2007)

I saw that programme - it was indeed horrific. 
Leo was having trouble letting go of his lovely wife and it was excructiating viewing.
There was also a distressing scene of Bernard Manning eating peas and gravy in his pants on a sofa with Frank Carson


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> There was also a distressing scene of Bernard Manning eating peas and gravy in his pants on a sofa with Frank Carson





...and (another review has just reminded me) pissing into a sink just before going onto stage.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Btw - The 'documentary' I was on about was called 'The Entertainers' (produced by, but not featuring, Louis Theroux...which is a bit of a clue  ) also starring <cough> Bernard Manning (mainly in his vast underpants) and Tony Blackburn.
> 
> It was pretty horrific all round.



I saw that - it was car-crash tv! I must have blocked the image of manning in his pants though *shudders*.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

A wise move I'd say (no real offence - I don't look too great lounging around in my pants meself)!


----------



## pk (Jan 7, 2007)

Just been down the newsagents - the News of the World are reporting on the front page that Donny has shagged Leo Sayer's missus since leaving the house...

Now of course, the News of the World journos are a bunch of cocaine sniffing liars, with a secret penchant for seeing pictures of naked pre-pubescant girls whilst bleating on about Sarah's Law - but if this story is true it's quite a funny slice of irony.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 7, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Just been down the newsagents - the News of the World are reporting on the front page that Donny has shagged Leo Sayer's missus since leaving the house...
> 
> Now of course, the News of the World journos are a bunch of cocaine sniffing liars, with a secret penchant for seeing pictures of naked pre-pubescant girls whilst bleating on about Sarah's Law - but if this story is true it's quite a funny slice of irony.



Really? The Irish NOTW is leading with a story about pit-bull breesers!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2007)

The NoW we have here has this headline - 'Strangler': I'm not killer!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> 'Strangler': I'm not killer!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> as far as i'm aware they have given out all the mod badges they are going to for some time, haylz, so i'd stop trying so bloody hard to get one...



Wind your neck in, just pissed off with the derailment.....mod ffs


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Onslow said:
			
		

> Haylz, you are never going to be a Mod, GET OVER IT.



thanks for staying up all night just to tell me that......


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2007)

Well done for trying to stop the tedious fighting Haylz  

God. How annoying. What happened to our lighthearted CBB thread  

I like threads like this as they are a welcome break from all the stupid 'me, me, me, i'm right' fighting that goes on everywhere else on Urban..

Can we get back on topic now or are the willy wavers taking over 

Breaking news over on DS is that Jade's grandparents are going in tonight


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 7, 2007)

oh for fuck's sake


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Well done for trying to stop the tedious fighting Haylz
> 
> God. How annoying. What happened to our lighthearted CBB thread
> 
> ...



thanks for saying that, thought everyone had gone and left me


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> oh for fuck's sake



Go away grumpy


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2007)

Well I said my bit and kept it to one post and left it there - there's no point arguing with some people


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> thanks for saying that, thought everyone had gone and left me



I've just added something to my post Haylz. Jades Grandparents are going in


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Right....anyone watching the live feed, is it still as boring as it was yesterday.....??


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I've just added something to my post Haylz. Jades Grandparents are going in


<sneers>


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I've just added something to my post Haylz. Jades Grandparents are going in




Oh god...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Right....anyone watching the live feed, is it still as boring as it was yesterday.....??



Got family visiting, so can't watch the live feed till later on tonight...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Got family visiting, so can't watch the live feed till later on tonight...



Yes im stuck upstairs doing some work, but im here, so im not really doing anything really


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2007)

I hope Kens alright today after his little clash with Jackey last night. They were getting on really well up until then  

Why did Shilpa sleep on the floor next to her bed. Surely if the snoring was bothering her she would have slept in another bit of the house


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I hope Kens alright today after his little clash with Jackey last night. They were getting on really well up until then
> 
> Why did Shilpa sleep on the floor next to her bed. Surely if the snoring was bothering her she would have slept in another bit of the house



clash???? what happened ?? was it his snoring again??


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Well I said my bit and kept it to one post and left it there - there's no point arguing with some people



How restrained of you OU   

*Gives OU a gold star for good behaviour*


----------



## zed (Jan 7, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> As far as I'm concerned this BB lark is the modern equivalent of the boo hiss coliseum pantomime, with Jade set up to be villified or exalted depending upon the whim of the public, or at least the producers and editors at Endemol.
> 
> It's the fact that she gets attention and pity for this act she has - and it is an act - the sole reason she gets all the media attention is because the country is just fascinated and dumbfounded how anyone seemingly so stupid could possibly have lived so long without sticking their hand into a blender or walking out in front of a speeding lorry whilst in whatever cuckoo-land headspace she appears to occupy.
> 
> ...



I agree with PK ...yeah I know, go figure.   

Except for the comparison with Rooney.  That is uncalled for ...Rooney has a great talent and should only be judged on how he uses that talent.  The fact that he might not have good social skills, good judgement or is not good looking is neither here nor there.

Goody is good at absolutely nothing.  Would anyone actually pay money to go somewhere to watch her ...do anything?  If you want to listen to or watch morons, you just have to hang around and eavesdrop at your local McDonalds or KFC for an hour every day.

Putting Jade Goody on CBB has massively detracted from the show in my opinion.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> clash???? what happened ?? was it his snoring again??



Only a minor clash really. He told Jackey to shut up as he was trying to sleep, so Jackey had a go back about his snoring and Jade jumped into back her up.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Only a minor clash really. He told Jackey to shut up as he was trying to sleep, so Jackey had a go back about his snoring and Jade jumped into back her up.



 

Jac kie to go please


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Jac kie to go please



I like Jackey, but i get the impression she's probably not good at making up after arguements, which is something you have to be in the BB house. I hope she's not fallen out with Ken.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 7, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> God. How annoying. What happened to our lighthearted CBB thread
> 
> I like threads like this as they are a welcome break from all the stupid 'me, me, me, i'm right' fighting that goes on everywhere else on Urban..




Well said LR


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2007)

Jade has given Ken a telling off today because he made his own food and therefore broken the rules of the task...she expressed herself really well until she lost her temper with him....Ken did a great impression of a selfish old git....Jades point was that he should have waited like the rest of them because he has jepordised the servants chance of eating...she was right.


----------



## pk (Jan 7, 2007)

Ken a stubborn selfish old bastard.

But he made Jade cry.

I like him a bit more than I did before.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 7, 2007)

Good on ya Haylz for last night. 
I'm sure alot of people get fucked off with the cock competitions that happen on alot of threads sometimes....keep it off this light hearted, daft CBB thread!  


Anyway, Jade's grandparents!?!?? Eish. I think that's pushing it a bit.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

KEn is leaving the house any minute now!!!!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> KEn is leaving the house any minute now!!!!



What. Nooooooooo


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2007)

At least he didn't kark it


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> What. Nooooooooo




he asked if he could leave and big brother didnt flinch and said yes, dont know why at the moment coz im up here posting


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> At least he didn't kark it



I think that may be why they let him go so easily


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 7, 2007)

it was barely worth watching before this, now it's definitely not. What a farce  

Heads will have to roll at Endemol now, surely?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> Heads will have to roll at Endemol now, surely?


Why?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 7, 2007)

because this latest twist has been a disaster, they've seen 2 of the most interesting HMs walk as a direct result of it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2007)

People are watching it though


----------



## aqua (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm only watching for dermot 

just been watching donny explain on BBLB why he left  referring to Jade as piggy really isn't rock n roll is it


----------



## pk (Jan 7, 2007)

Painfully accurate though.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 7, 2007)

Ken's off?? AAawwww nooooooo. I like UncleKen


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 7, 2007)

there's rumours on digital spy that Cleo is leaving too


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> there's rumours on digital spy that Cleo is leaving too




i know


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 7, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooo
Oh no she;'s my fav.


----------



## pk (Jan 7, 2007)

Awww, that's not good because I like Cleo.

But if they left one by one it would fuck up Endemol and Channel 4, which is a good thing. They might consider scrapping the celebrity edition altogether.

Do we really need just another celebrity reality show anyway?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Awww, that's not good because I like Cleo.
> 
> But if they left one by one it would fuck up Endemol and Channel 4, which is a good thing. They might consider scrapping the celebrity edition altogether.
> 
> Do we really need just another celebrity reality show anyway?


Nooo! I like it cos it means I get to fuck all at work all day


----------



## pk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think the only person that would encourage me to leave even faster than sharing space with Jade Goody and her twat mother would be that repulsive little shit Nikki.

They should ALL leave, and by doing so the public might finally turn on Jade again and drive her into the utter obscurity she deserves.


----------



## Celt (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm sorry Ken is going - If Cleo goes too, it will be a disaster (I know it was a disaster as soon as it started)

It would be interesting if Jade got voted out and her boyf and mother got left in.

This must be the end of celeb BB, I know its car crash tv - but I find it easier than watching car crash life.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

Hows Dirk doing?


----------



## pk (Jan 7, 2007)

Celt said:
			
		

> It would be interesting if Jade got voted out and her boyf and mother got left in.



It would, but not as good as if the producers stepped in and physically removed all three on air and apologised to the viewers for fucking up this series.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 7, 2007)

Lol pk


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> It would, but not as good as if the producers stepped in and physically removed all three on air and apologised to the viewers for fucking up this series.



It was a bad move


----------



## Looby (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm glad Ken's leaving.
I was really pleased when he went in there and thought I would enjoy watching him but he has been an arsehole. Ok, maybe putting Jade in there was a bad idea (but I'm not going to open that can of worms again) but the way Ken, Jermaine and Shilpa treated them when they came in was awful and Ken was bang out of order today. 

Jade was trying to save the task for everyone else and Ken fucked it up because he's a stubborn shit.
Also, Jade's not happy with all that servant stuff, she just wanted to go in as a normal housemate. She doesn't need the money or the fame unlike some of the other has-beens on there, I think she just wanted a laugh and was quite flattered she was asked.

I really hope Cleo doesn't go though, she is lovely and I am really enjoying her being there. She did make me   last night when she was talking about Kenny Everett though.


----------



## zed (Jan 7, 2007)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> She doesn't need the money or the fame unlike some of the other has-beens on there, I think she just wanted a laugh and was quite flattered she was asked.



Testimony then, to how fucking dumb she is ..if that was ever in doubt.

Seeing her and her vegetable boyfriend and mother has put me off watching much more of this bullshit.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Hows Dirk doing?



Dirk seems to be doing fine. He's just going with the flow and not moaning like some of the others.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Dirk seems to be doing fine. He's just going with the flow and not moaning like some of the others.



Very cool, if there's any justice in this world he should win.


----------



## Snufkin! (Jan 7, 2007)

This is the worst Big Brother ever, even worse than the one that the Scottish guy who caught fish or something won.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2007)

Snufkin! said:
			
		

> This is the worst Big Brother ever, even worse than the one that the Scottish guy who caught fish or something won.


This is CBB, not BB


----------



## Snufkin! (Jan 7, 2007)

Maybe, but it's still shit.


----------



## pk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jo and Cleo look quite fetching in those maid outfits...


----------



## clandestino (Jan 7, 2007)

so i've just tuned in...how come ken has left? what's happened?


----------



## clandestino (Jan 7, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> It would, but not as good as if the producers stepped in and physically removed all three on air and apologised to the viewers for fucking up this series.




Spot on!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> This is CBB, not BB


I don't watch the muggle version; I want to see celebrities.


----------



## Supine (Jan 7, 2007)

Jade & Co was a terrible plan. Why oh why add them C4? I've stopped watching.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> there's rumours on digital spy that Cleo is leaving too






NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!




What a fackin liberty!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 7, 2007)

Ray Mears is on BBC2, much better than dull CBB.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> ...you know the form with BB threads,  its a commentary, collection of views, and whilst the jade goody sideline was relevant and in the right place it has now descended into boring spats, that frankly can fuck off.......





haylz, I entirely agreed with that point of view too btw (incase it wasn't clear last night).

I agree that ofcourse it's an appropriate place to discuss...I dunno...the morality of the whole thing....but traditionally on here, big brother threads have served mainly as a place for discussion (in all its forms) obviously, but also to keep people without the live feed, abreast of the latest.

Last night it just all got _really fucking boring_ for those of us wanting to stick to the usual, mundane stuff  and there was zero room for any of that with all the barneys going on.

Maybe just _start a new thread_ for any of the more serious discussions - it'd be interesting enough I'm sure - but the main bb threads (which are hugely dull to some I know - mainly people who don't actually watch it) always grow at such an alarming rate anyway, that it'd be more than fair to have a more serious one running at its side.

Anyway - wouldn't have said anything - except that I'm sorry that haylz felt she was alone in her criticism (and it's no big fucking drama.....but...well that's the point really.....    ).





Also, Jade's mum's name is spelt JACKIEY.

Get it right people!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Ray Mears is on BBC2, much better than dull CBB.




That'll be the repeat (no need to miss either if you're as well tuned in as I am  ).


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey no drama, the willy waving seems to have subsided


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah I know - I should've just shut the fuck up really eh?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

So then.

Why is Cleo thinking of leaving?!?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Yeah I know - I should've just shut the fuck up really eh?




Not at all, everyone else has had their tuppence worth


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Hey no drama, the willy waving seems to have subsided



What willy waving?


----------



## milesy (Jan 7, 2007)

i like jade's hair


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> So then.
> 
> Why is Cleo thinking of leaving?!?




May have to venture deeper onto the C4 CBB forum, to find out


----------



## Snufkin! (Jan 7, 2007)

I think Jackiexzjky has lived a proper hard life.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

<slaps KE's knob>


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> What willy waving?



when a number of alpha males try and square up


----------



## D'wards (Jan 7, 2007)

Who the fuck does Leo think he is? He should bear in mind that he is a horrific has-been who had a very minor career anyway.

Has a bit of minor, but very true, criticism from Face and he goes all sulky like a little big-haired petulant child.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Who the fuck does Leo think he is? He should bear in mind that he is a horrific has-been who had a very minor career anyway.
> 
> Has a bit of minor, but very true, criticism from Face and he goes all sulky like a little big-haired petulant child.





What did The Face say? 











((( Leo  )))*

















*Not really


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> when a number of alpha males try and square up



I think that's a load of bollox tbh. I'm far from being a fucking 'alpha male', if I think someone is talking shite it doesn't matter whether they have  a cock or pussy between their legs to me.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh ffs! All this time I've been waffling on I've been missing it!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I think that's a load of bollox tbh. I'm far from being a fucking 'alpha male', if I think someone is talking shite it doesn't matter whether they have  a cock or pussy between their legs to me.



Oi, its me  , i was referring more to those that brought their old spats on here, then bitched when asked to move on,,,,,,, 


so wind it in mate


----------



## D'wards (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> What did The Face say?



Said that Leo would never let anyone finish a sentence (Leo was interrupting him all through this discussion also)

PS - Annoys me about Urban75 - 60% of all posts are either people saying "why do you watch/listen to/read that rubbish - not that i've ever seen it" or petty squabbles that are nothing to do with the topic in hand (bit like this rant). 
Maybe we should have a Handbags forum where people can go and squabble off-topic - what you think mods?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Oi, its me  , i was referring more to those that brought their old spats on here, then bitched when asked to move on,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> so wind it in mate



Fair enough. Heheh I was jut waiting for Shilpa to start losing it over her name!


----------



## zed (Jan 7, 2007)

I would pay good money to be in that house.

Nothing would give me greater pleasure than to rip that Jacquiey a new one.  What a fucking ignorant pikey chav she is.

Can't be bothered to pronounce someones name properly or listen, ever.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 7, 2007)

Is she on methadone?


----------



## Snufkin! (Jan 7, 2007)

She's a rank halfwit.


----------



## zed (Jan 7, 2007)

It really pisses me off that there is no one in there that is capable of humiliating her and her vile spawn.  It is the only way they'll ever learn and hopefully shut the fuck up and stay indoors for the next 30 years.

As much as I can't stand that prick Pete Burns, I wish he was in there.  At least he's try to take them out and break them down.

They need total humiliation.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 7, 2007)

Right, missed a lot of this and I'm just catching up now.

So:

From what I can gather the arrival of Jade's family has been a massive success so far and hasn't in any way been directly responsible for two of the original housemates walking and another going on a silent protest. Well done Endemol!

A massive shake-up of the BB house a mere two days into the show (before the original housemates had time to show their true personalities and establish bonds) was EXACTLY what the show needed and was in NO WAY a bad idea. Well done Endemol!

Rather than watching entertaining television (the last series of CBB was magnificent, a reality tv peak imo) I'd far rather be watching brought-in takeaway idiots arguing about nothing and being offensive to people who might actually be quite interesting to get to know if they didn't have to engage in ridiculous, impossible-to-win fights with the Goody 'family' the whole time. Well done Endemol!

Good to see important lessons from the last dire series of BB have been learned! I'd do an *oddsflash!* but I'm too depressed at having to wade through 3 post-Goody highlights episodes to catch up.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 7, 2007)

so 2 - 0 to the goody family then!!!

i wonder how long til its just them left in the house


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Btw - Is the smug _willy-waving put downs_ - some sort of fanny wiggling (+orang utan) thing?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> so 2 - 0 to the goody family then!!!
> 
> i wonder how long til its just them left in the house




She'll beat her previous 4th place if that happens, which will do wonders for her post xmas/new year perfume sales.


----------



## Aravis (Jan 7, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Also, Jade's mum's name is spelt JACKIEY.
> 
> Get it right people!



Like she gets Shilpa's name right?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

Aravis said:
			
		

> Like she gets Shilpa's name right?




Someone asked her name and she said _Jackie Why?_


----------



## Looby (Jan 7, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Testimony then, to how fucking dumb she is ..if that was ever in doubt.
> 
> Seeing her and her vegetable boyfriend and mother has put me off watching much more of this bullshit.



Well if you're not watching then you won't need to pollute the thread with your bullshit again will you?

Everyone's a winner.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Well if you're not watching then you won't need to pollute the thread with your bullshit again will you?
> 
> Everyone's a winner.




Stop wiggling.


----------



## Looby (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Stop wiggling.



Wiggling?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 7, 2007)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Wiggling?



See previous post.


----------



## Looby (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> See previous post.




Oh I see. Sorry.  I could have said a LOT more but I came to the thread after it had all calmed down so I kept my mouth shut.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 7, 2007)

I wish I had E4
- apparantly the grandparents have just gone in


----------



## bellator (Jan 7, 2007)

I despise the Goody clan and ARGGGGGGGGGHHHH! 

Sorry but I can't even be arsed to go on about the slug organism that is Juckie or whatever her bloody name is.
Fair play to Shulpa though and Leo is up his own arse. Rant over.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> fanny wiggling


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 7, 2007)

hopefully jakiEYYYY's mum and dad will sort her twat of a daughter out


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 7, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> I despise the Goody clan and ARGGGGGGGGGHHHH!
> 
> .



I think Jackie is obnoxious but fair play to Jade she did argue with her mum about her being rude to Shulpa. What do people think about about Jack? He does'nt seem to do very much at all does he? I don't think I've even heard him speak.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 7, 2007)

i dont think he can get a word in tbh


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 7, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> i dont think he can get a word in tbh


I feel a bit sorry for him - I've voted him to stay


----------



## milesy (Jan 7, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Sorry but I can't even be arsed to go on about the slug organism that is Juckie or whatever her bloody name is.
> Fair play to Shulpa though and Leo is up his own arse. Rant over.



it's shilpa 




			
				dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> I think Jackie is obnoxious but fair play to Jade she did argue with her mum about her being rude to Shulpa.



it's shilpa!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> it's shilpa
> 
> 
> 
> it's shilpa!!



Actually it's Shilpa.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

I felt awful for Jade. 
Really does look like her mum's just going to fire away and she's suffering the horrible experience of being half embarrassed and half enormously protective on behalf of her mum (ok...that's normal  ....but ON TELLY  )....like Dub said though, I imagine that was the point of getting her mum in and you'd hope she'd have realised that before agreeing to it.

That not getting the name thing is fucking irritating tbf - always a good sign of a bad listener ime. 

Jack is either dull or quiet (he's pretty young too iirc).


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

milesy doesn't like capitals.


----------



## milesy (Jan 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Actually it's Shilpa.



yeah, that's what i said - shilpa


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^


see?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 7, 2007)

^^^

See? 


<gives milesy the heebie-geebies  >


----------



## bellator (Jan 7, 2007)

Shilpa showed dignity and yeh Jade is embaressed about the whole situation with her mother and may be regretting the decision to go in with her. Jack I think is just living in Jades shadow and does not know anything else I suppose. 
Bit pissed off that uncle Ken went and although I think Jade is a big improvement on her mother, I don't think she should have had a go at him about his snoring the way she did.
The show would have been 100% better if they had just let it take its course.
Thanks Endemol for another shower.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 8, 2007)

Am definitely getting to like Jermaine too - he's quiet but seems pretty perceptive (more than most tbf) about how people are feeling too.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 8, 2007)

One really common Indian name and no fucker seems to recognise it lol


----------



## han (Jan 8, 2007)

God, Jade's mum is unbearable.

She's ill, clearly. Is she a substance abuser or something?! I feel sorry for her, really. She's totally on the edge.

Though it has to be said - I think the Goody clan are at least a lot more genuine than Shilpa, Ken and Germaine....

Shilpa's pretending to be all sweetness and light, but she's not....


----------



## exosculate (Jan 8, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> One really common Indian name and no fucker seems to recognise it lol




Do you live in a shack or some thing?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 8, 2007)

A house, or a shack?


I HATE LEO SAYER!


----------



## han (Jan 8, 2007)

Isn't he a twat!

The way he reacted to being told that he talks too much and interrupts people all the time....by just going silent and refusing to speak  

What a  spoilt brat!


----------



## Kanda (Jan 8, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Do you live in a shack or some thing?



No, not at all. but a) no fucker on the show could say it b) no fucker here could get it right.

It's a pretty common fucking name.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 8, 2007)

He's on live now...has just finished his second (silent  ) shift and Cleo and Jo (having just listened to him banging on really unpleasantly) have slipped off to bed and immediately started cracking up. 

I'd say it was more than fair too - none of your usual ganging up stuff - just a proper release at his bitter foul ways. 

Jackiey's in bed, farting again....it's wearing a bit thin now tbf.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 8, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> No, not at all. but a) no fucker on the show could say it b) no fucker here could get it right.
> 
> It's a pretty common fucking name.




It was a CBB joke   - Jackiey asked Shilpa if she lived in a shack or a house....seriously....no idea (it's not that common a name ime either - but that's irrelevant - it's easy enough to get your head round if you just LISTEN FOR A MINUTE!).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> No, not at all. but a) no fucker on the show could say it b) no fucker here could get it right.
> 
> It's a pretty common fucking name.



Well said. Although some of us know how to say it properly...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> Shilpa's pretending to be all sweetness and light, but she's not....



Agreed.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 8, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Agreed.



Course she's not, but then who is?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Course she's not, but then who is?



You?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 8, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> You?



Hardly.


----------



## BEARBOT (Jan 8, 2007)

does anyone like/sympathise with jackiey? i think she acts as extreme as she does cos of long term serious addiction to booze or drugs ..she was even asking "BB" for her medication..what is that about? i hope she isnt being denied her chemical coping crutch  by "BB" just to make some good car crash tv...i would like to see jackiey voted off..i dont feel sorry for her "victims" either..

they are all paid well to be there and all want the money/attention,only with ken russell is it a puzzle why he chose to appear he is old and in poor health..he doesnt want to revive his career and he cant be that broke can he? guess he did it "for the experience" 

that donny only wanted to get publicity so he could organise a big gig for his band..he probably wasnt even "really drunk" when he entered the house..he just play acted to get cred with young rock fans..he's oxbridge educated and peaches geldofs bf..wow just like old sid vicious eh? the programme is VERY contrivived...

 im away from Uk for 3 months as of wed so i wont be watching..
 might be checking this thread a bit while away but hoping not to get too addicted..never been a "BB" fan..never liked it,finding the celeb one more interesting strangely

re jack..he did comment to jade"everyone here is so posh and good" in a semi angry voice but hasnt said anything eles to my knowledge.i expect he is there to do as jade tells him..hahaha 

re jade..yes she isnt about to be offered mensa membership to be sure BUT she does play up the "dumb chav" routine.she pretended not to know the word "exculsive" or be able to pronounce it..yet when speaking to jermaine she could pronounce "tramatised" and used the word correctly..at least jade doesnt take herself seriously which is about the only positive thing you can say.

re leo..what a big baby,reacting like that to mild truthful criticism.you get the feeling he sees himself as being really significant and important..how sad is that? at his age! wake up and smell the coffee mate!
people didnt even take him seriously in the 70s for fucks sake..his music was the 70s equivilant of "steps", only he couldnt dance as well 
the 2 from the boy/girl bands dont seem very interesting people but they appear to have perspective on what their "career in music" was about ( throwaway pop music)..unlike leo does


----------



## Structaural (Jan 8, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> It was a CBB joke   - Jackiey asked Shilpa if she lived in a shack or a house....seriously....no idea (it's not that common a name ime either - but that's irrelevant - it's easy enough to get your head round if you just LISTEN FOR A MINUTE!).



She was like that character in Little Britain who can't understand the Indian woman.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2007)

I once worked with a Turkish lad - when I first met him I asked his name and he said 'everyone calls me Sam', so I asked his real name and it was Said. FFS! The other staff found even that too difficult to pronounce - that's Leeds for you!


----------



## foo (Jan 8, 2007)

haven't got round to watching this...so have Donny, Ken _and _Cleo all walked??


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2007)

Has Cleo really gone?  That'd be a real shame.

I don't care enough about the others to carry on watching.  

And I still wouldn't trust that journo.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2007)

Donny and Ken as far as I know.........I hope Cleo doesnt/hasnt!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2007)

Cleo's still in AFAIK - hang on, I'll go have a look


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 8, 2007)

BEARBOT said:
			
		

> that donny only wanted to get publicity so he could organise a big gig for his band..he probably wasnt even "really drunk" when he entered the house..he just play acted to get cred with young rock fans..he's *oxbridge educated* and peaches geldofs bf..wow just like old sid vicious eh? the programme is VERY contrivived...



Is he really Oxbridge educated? That thought horrifies me, judging from his semi articulate interview on BBLB the other day.

Source!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Cleo's still in AFAIK - hang on, I'll go have a look



*crosses fingers*


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 8, 2007)

cleo's gone?!


----------



## BEARBOT (Jan 8, 2007)

a freind of mine is a "BB" fan and he follows all the insider gossip..(sorry i dont know the source but will try to find out)
he told me donny is a student at cambridge(or until quite recently was) and dates peaches geldof..sorry i cant prove it..this info does ring true to me and peaches was interviewed as his "freind" after he left..well perhaps its not serious between them but she did talk about staying over at his place.. i guess he is just doing his mockney thing to appear "rock n roll" hahahaha he wont be the first


----------



## foo (Jan 8, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> cleo's gone?!




i hope not dolly, someone told me over the weekend that she had!  

(i was a bit pissed at the time though...)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *crosses fingers*


She's sat having a very jolly converstion with Shilpa. all smiles - I don't think she's planning on leaving


----------



## BEARBOT (Jan 8, 2007)

cleo is probably the coolest/most genuine in there.
the a team guy seems alright too 


if loads of people keep leaving do they get replaced or what


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2007)

BEARBOT said:
			
		

> if loads of people keep leaving do they get replaced or what


That's traditionally the case - it seems Dirk has replaced Ken as one of the 'family'


----------



## foo (Jan 8, 2007)

oh good, she's still there. cheers OU


----------



## Structaural (Jan 8, 2007)

Jackiey looks a bit like Charles Bronson in the morning: (moustache added


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> She's sat having a very jolly converstion with Shilpa. all smiles - I don't think she's planning on leaving



Yay!!   

Thanks OU


----------



## BEARBOT (Jan 8, 2007)

*shudders* at jackiey


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 8, 2007)

BEARBOT said:
			
		

> a freind of mine is a "BB" fan and he follows all the insider gossip..(sorry i dont know the source but will try to find out)
> he told me donny is a student at cambridge(or until quite recently was) and dates peaches geldof..sorry i cant prove it..this info does ring true to me and peaches was interviewed as his "freind" after he left..well perhaps its not serious between them but she did talk about staying over at his place.. i guess he is just doing his mockney thing to appear "rock n roll" hahahaha he wont be the first



I knew that he was romantically linked to Peaches Geldof, and I knew that he went to a Good School in Buckinghamshire, but I really hope that he didn't pass the Oxbridge exams!


----------



## BEARBOT (Jan 8, 2007)

well im sure he acted differently at the entrance interview to cambridge than he did when he entered the "BB" house ..IMHO he was just playing the part of how he thinks a rock star should act,i dont think it was "the real donny" at all,
he played up big so people would talk about him..his band is aimed at young kids..they love a "rebel"


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 8, 2007)

I was referring to his interview with Dermot O'Leary which was shown at the weekend, and during which Donny was polite and calm (well, he didn't swear, anyway), but not exactly articulate....


----------



## exosculate (Jan 8, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I knew that he was romantically linked to Peaches Geldof, and I knew that he went to a Good School in Buckinghamshire, but I really hope that he didn't pass the Oxbridge exams!




Why do you hope that?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 8, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> She's sat having a very jolly converstion with Shilpa. all smiles - I don't think she's planning on leaving



Surely Leo is the next one likely to walk out?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2007)

Leo needs the money too much to walk, Jo is in the same boat. By the by, what happened to the charity element this year? More to the point, has this affected the dynamics inside the house? People are far more willing to accept being made to look stupid if they know they're contributing to a good cause or being some kind of 'ambassador' for their nominated causes - this year they seem to have their teeth gritted as they wait for the big pay-off on day 23. Very poor.

Anyway, as usual Grace Dent sums things up to perfection on her CBB Blog.   *insert heart smiley here*


----------



## bellator (Jan 8, 2007)

So Donny gets no money at all, just what he makes of the back of it?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 8, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Why do you hope that?



Because it would disappoint me to know that someone who can come across as being as poorly educated and close to inarticulate as Danny was in the interview with Dermot O'Leary could pass the Oxbridge entrance exams.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 8, 2007)

Not me it wouldn't.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 8, 2007)

The charities benefit (in some small way) from the phone votes. The housemates are paid a fee. I have no idea what clauses there are about how much they get if they walk or climb off set, which is what Donny and Ken have done. 

However, I do remember Germain Greer saying that she had found a clause which meant that, so long as she made herself available for the shows, including the final night, she would still get paid. This was her stated reason for still turning up for the final, even though she hated BB.

I haven't heard her stated reason for turning up on BBLB the other day, though. Presumably, she doesn't hate BB quite as much as she once did


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 8, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Not me it wouldn't.


Ah, but did you go to Oxbridge? 

ETA Actually, I think you did, didn't you? I seem to recall that you were in Cambridge some years after I had left uni, but before I had left Cambridge city!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Anyway, as usual Grace Dent sums things up to perfection on her CBB Blog.   *insert heart smiley here*



I like Jade...mostly, but, I found myself nodding in agreement with MissDent.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 8, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Ah, but did you go to Oxbridge?
> 
> ETA Actually, I think you did, didn't you? I seem to recall that you were in Cambridge some years after I had left uni, but before I had left Cambridge city!


I went to Oxford. I also, briefly, lived near Cambridge.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 8, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Because it would disappoint me to know that someone who can come across as being as poorly educated and close to inarticulate as Danny was in the interview with Dermot O'Leary could pass the Oxbridge entrance exams.




You have a very deferential attitude it would appear, and a poor grasp of social context in understanding educational attainment.


----------



## lemontop (Jan 8, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I like Jade...mostly, but, I found myself nodding in agreement with MissDent.



Yep, me too. Last years show was so good without any ridiculous unnecessary additions to the house to 'shake things up a bit'  There was the Chantelle thing but at least she went in with all the rest.
It's such a shame the housemates weren't just left to see how they bonded with each other. Donny and Jermaine seemed to be getting on really well and could have been a very interesting pair.

Just been watching the live feed and they all seem to be back together now and getting on swimmingly so hopefully the series might pick up a bit now. Cleo to win


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2007)

Yay! CLEO TO WINNNN!NN!N!N!NNN!!!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 8, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> I went to Oxford.



this explains so very much...


----------



## pk (Jan 8, 2007)

Doesn't it just...


----------



## LDR (Jan 8, 2007)

I lived in Cambridge but I've never been to Oxford.

Does it show?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 8, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You have a very deferential attitude it would appear, and a poor grasp of social context in understanding educational attainment.



You are joking?  What on earth would give you those two ideas?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 8, 2007)

I've been to both Oxford and Cambridge


----------



## Looby (Jan 8, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I've been to both Oxford and Cambridge



I was accepted to Oxford Brookes. Does that count?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 8, 2007)

Ha, Jade's grandad is class. Wish they could keep him in & chuck out his offspring.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2007)

I like him too hehe


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Ha, Jade's grandad is class. Wish they could keep him in & chuck out his offspring.



Agreed! 

Loved his comment about his daughter: "after 2 weeks you'll pay to get rid of her, it'll do yer brains in" (puts imaginary gun to head and pulls trigger)


----------



## rocketman (Jan 8, 2007)

Not that I've watched any of this or anything, but a three word review of Mr Leo Sayer felt appropriate.

Leo Sayer = A complete **nt. All middle class prejudice and no actual real manners, understanding, or empathy. Boundah. In my personal opinion.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2007)

Jade's grandad/Jackeiys (sp  ) dad was a total star and had bags more class about him than Leo Sayer, who blatently lied when he was relating what went on next door to Carol, Cleo and Jo  

Why is he acting like such a tosser? He even said he'd served really slowly so that the food was cold as if it was some sort of anarchy


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2007)

Ken's got his knob out on BBBM


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2007)

He's banging it now!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Why is he acting like such a tosser?


Because he _is_ a tosser.  He thinks he's better than those people because he had a couple of disco hits in the 70s.  Twat.

I thought Jade's granparents were lovely.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Ken's got his knob out on BBBM



He's performing up a storm! Knob out, throwing sandals to the ladies, knocking his chair over and having the balls to say that no-one told him it was "Nonentity Big Brother" - shame he didn't do more of that in the house.
Still slightly stunned by his missus


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Still slightly stunned by his missus



And she let him have Cleo


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Still slightly stunned by his missus


Elize Russell


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2007)

"So Elise, what first attracted you to the millionaire film director Ken Russell?" 

Her maiden name is Tribble btw


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2007)

"If you're looking for Tribble..."


----------



## Griff (Jan 8, 2007)

...you've come to the right place"


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2007)

LOL  

Just turned live feed on in background and they all seem to be having a right ole laugh. Chuckling and laughing and playing about. 

Normal (I use that term loosely) service has possibly been resumed.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2007)

It's really refreshing isn't it? Get rid of Jackiey in the next round of noms (Leo/Jackiey face-off if Jack leaves on weds and they don't mess about with things again) and we could be left with an interesting show. Loved Shilpa messing around.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Loved Shilpa messing around.


_Shappel._

No...wait...Princess.


----------



## Snufkin! (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd like to punch that Leo fella in the head, when people say that violence is not the answer, they're wrong.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2007)

Shipla?

Hahaha. The camera's just panned to Danielle's suitcase - she's the proud owner of a replica West Ham shirt with SHERINGHAM printed on the back.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 8, 2007)

The Face Man is displaying an excellent grasp of british politics!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 8, 2007)

and I rekon they are getting jades mum to behave herself by giving her smack in the diary room...


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 9, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Ken's got his knob out on BBBM




 His old mate Oliver Reed was always getting his cock out. Glad to see Kens keeping the tradition alive.


----------



## foo (Jan 9, 2007)

i finally caught up with this last night and thought Ken was a total tosser eating that cheese and 'acting the part'. changed my mind about him once again  (condescending wanker) and i completely understood why Jade got so upset. she's got a good heart that girl. 

agree with everyone about Leo. cringeworthy!


----------



## aqua (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah last nights show left me thinking Jade was alright and ken a complete dick


----------



## exosculate (Jan 9, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> i finally caught up with this last night and thought Ken was a total tosser eating that cheese and 'acting the part'. changed my mind about him once again  (condescending wanker) and i completely understood why Jade got so upset. she's got a good heart that girl.
> 
> agree with everyone about Leo. cringeworthy!




I suspect these are the numbers the editorial line wants the viewing public to call.

At this point you can probably shout _Bingo!_


----------



## foo (Jan 9, 2007)

i haven't a clue what you're on about exosculate 

edit: oh ok, i get it now.


----------



## wishface (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't understand this show at all; is it a documentary about Jade? Is it a lesson to future generations about the chav phenomenon (yes, space cadets, it really did exist!)


----------



## 43mhz (Jan 9, 2007)

Aristochavs..

"Everybody wants to be a chav.."


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 9, 2007)

I've only watched about 10 minutes of this, in which jade asked lots of very probing and personal questions to jermaine.  they were not the sort of questions that most people would ask for fear of being extremely rude and I couldn't help wondering if Jade had been primed to use her renowned stupidity as a cover for asking the sort of questions that nobody else could ask.

Even without watching it I bet that leo sayer will become hated by the women as he has a rep for being sleazy and saying innapropriate things.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 9, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I've only watched about 10 minutes of this, in which jade asked lots of very probing and personal questions to jermaine.  they were not the sort of questions that most people would ask for fear of being extremely rude and I couldn't help wondering if Jade had been primed to use her renowned stupidity as a cover for asking the sort of questions that nobody else could ask.



To be fair, the questions she asked are the questions we would like to ask, not just the press....everyday folk like you and I would be thinking the same things.....and I don't think she was rude or did it in a rude way at all...She didn't do it very tactfully I admit, but she wasn't rude.


----------



## bellator (Jan 9, 2007)

A few years ago I remember a fly on the wall docu (a one hour show or something) with Leo Sayer and he came across as a real wierdo. At the time he lived with his common law wife but they led seperate lives and did not sleep together. It was really quite eerie to watch after a while as he did come over as sleazy and not at all a nice person.


----------



## Snufkin! (Jan 9, 2007)

Watching these people makes me feel superior in so many ways.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 9, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Doesn't it just...


any body with a half decent edcuation went, of course, to cambridge...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> To be fair, the questions she asked are the questions we would like to ask, not just the press....everyday folk like you and I would be thinking the same things.....and I don't think she was rude or did it in a rude way at all...She didn't do it very tactfully I admit, but she wasn't rude.


I agree.  I wouldn't ask the questions, but I'd want to.  She doesn't seem to have that filter, but there's nothing nasty about it.  And he seemed to be caught off-guard by the naivete of the questioning.


----------



## pk (Jan 9, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> any body with a half decent edcuation went, of course, to cambridge...



not me, I quit school at 15, and I can still write with the flair and flourish of a falcon's canceleer when taken by the mood.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 9, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> not me, I quit school at 15, and I can still write with the flair and flourish of a falcon's canceleer when taken by the mood.



Yeah, but the McEwans helps right?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 9, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> not me, I quit school at 15, and I can still write with the flair and flourish of a falcon's canceleer when taken by the mood.


like i said anybody with a half decent... 

so what's happening ken was just on big brothers little brother did noting remarkable except called jade and family the terrorists...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> and I rekon they are getting jades mum to behave herself by giving her smack in the diary room...



I think you might be more on the button than you think - have you seen her eyes, they're constantly pinned.


----------



## BEARBOT (Jan 9, 2007)

well jackiey did ask "BB" for her medication in the diary room..i think they must be witholding it from her (to make good tv and thats why she is so on edge..she is coming off smack/booze and thats why her emotional reactions are so unpredictable


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hahahaaa

Love it. Leo Sayer giving the finger to the camera in the garden and saying "Fuck Off. Go Fuck Yourself!!"


----------



## Snufkin! (Jan 9, 2007)

curly haired freak dressed up like the UnaBomber.


----------



## aqua (Jan 9, 2007)

christ leo is a wanker


----------



## colacubes (Jan 9, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> christ leo is a wanker



I was just about to post that using a slightly stronger word.  He needs killing in the face


----------



## citygirl (Jan 9, 2007)

ain't he just   

what a f'ing whinger!


----------



## aqua (Jan 9, 2007)

"I'm a celebrity"

not when you leave there your not


----------



## Numbers (Jan 9, 2007)

lol at Leo Sayer, he is what one would consider a typical Gemini.  

any Gemini's out there - take stock cos that's what most of ya are like when ya vexed.

"I'll show you my dick if you want"

what a wanker.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 9, 2007)

Did I mishear or did he compare their conditions to Guantanamo Bay?


----------



## citygirl (Jan 9, 2007)

jeez..how far up his own arse can he crawl?? (leo)


----------



## citygirl (Jan 9, 2007)

oh no...jade's mum really doesn't like shilpa


----------



## citygirl (Jan 9, 2007)

i have to feel for jade here...it's embarrassing..bless... 

and leo's REALLY winding me up


----------



## citygirl (Jan 9, 2007)

am i talking to myself?


----------



## aqua (Jan 9, 2007)

not at all your just saying what I would


----------



## exosculate (Jan 9, 2007)

Do you live in Shack?

I'm not giving the Indian a present!

There surely are not enough of these


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2007)

I loved it when Leo finished reading his contract, then went quiet and said "Thanks, Big Brother."

 

Not showing us your knob now, Leo?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Did I mishear or did he compare their conditions to Guantanamo Bay?


  Yeah, and Abu Ghraib.     To the credit of the journo, she put him right on that.  (I still don't trust her, though).


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 9, 2007)

Well we have a new favourite folks - step forward the faceman, take a step back Cleo. Latest *oddsflash!*

Faceman: 3.9
The Lovely Cleo: 4.2
The Lovely Shilpa: 7.0
Any Other (the Goody clan): 8.2
The future Mrs. Sherringham: 16.0
Jo O Dreara: 17.5
'Aitch: 18.0
Jermaine 'I name this child Jermajesty' Jackson: 27.0
Leo Insaner: 32.0
Carole the witch: 65.0

It's very, very early. I'd suggest the value possibly lies in someone like H or - shock horror - Leo bloody Sayer at 32s.
H is my real tip. He's bland, appeals to the girlies and ex-Steps fans, he's gay in an unthreatening 'Brian' way and seems to be friends with everyone. More to the point he's reasonably cheerful and happy inside the house.
I don't think he'll neccessarily win, but he should go all the way (and trade a lot lower than 18 in the process).

There's a long way to go mind...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 9, 2007)

Oops, while I'm at it we may as well have a first eviction *oddsflash!* too:

Any Other (Jackiey, Jade or Jack): 1.1
Jermaine: 13.0
Shilpa: 32.0

Jack looks to be a shoe-in here, but I'd personally avoid anything at 10-1 on (at this stage at least). The Jermaine and Shilpa voting blocs are too hard to judge for various reasons (Bollywood fan club vote vs low Asian voting turnout in general, anti-Jacko factor vs sympathy for Jermaine and residue fondness for Jackson 5 etc etc...)

Has Jack actually said anything yet?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Has Jack actually said anything yet?


Not that we've been shown on the main programme.  But he must speak sometimes.


----------



## han (Jan 9, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Has Jack actually said anything yet?



I don't think he's uttered a syllable! 

I like Cleo, the Future Ms Sherringham and Carole best...

Leo - god, the arrogance of the man. And you know that when he sees himself on the footage after, he won't even register why people think he's a tw*t. He's so un self-aware it's shocking.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 9, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> Leo - god, the arrogance of the man. And you know that when he sees himself on the footage after, he won't even register why people think he's a tw*t. He's so un self-aware it's shocking.



He reminds me of the state Barrymore was in last year before the anti-Galloway solliloquay turned things around. Having a complete lack of self-awareness can be a blessing on BB and the Leo Insaner show could run a few weeks yet...


----------



## citygirl (Jan 9, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> not at all your just saying what I would



ohhhhhhhhh, righty then...as you were


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 9, 2007)

43mhz said:
			
		

> Aristochavs..
> 
> "Everybody wants to be a chav.."


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 10, 2007)

Watching the live feed, Leo Sayer does seem to be genuinely mentally ill


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2007)

i really don't know what to make of Leo Sayer's behaviour. he's either a really fucking selfobsessed  horrible cunt. or he's ill. 

i love Jade. she's tops.


----------



## zed (Jan 10, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> i love Jade. she's tops.



If you love Jade then my money's on you being more ill than Leo Sayer.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 10, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I've only watched about 10 minutes of this, in which jade asked lots of very probing and personal questions to jermaine.  they were not the sort of questions that most people would ask for fear of being extremely rude and I couldn't help wondering if Jade had been primed to use her renowned stupidity as a cover for asking the sort of questions that nobody else could ask..



Actually I enjoyed that bit - the Jacksons are far too used to being treated as aristocrats.

'Do you bleach your teef?'
'No'
'They're very white'
'Well maybe about 3 years ago'


I haven't watched it for two days... ah it's bliss...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2007)

I like this thread - saves me the bother and embarrassment of actually watching CBB


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> If you love Jade then my money's on you being more ill than Leo Sayer.


You're obsessed with Jade - you love her


----------



## killer b (Jan 10, 2007)

cleo's lovely.

i wanted to kiss her last night.


----------



## zed (Jan 10, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You're obsessed with Jade - you love her



Don't know about 'obsessed' ...maybe we have different dictionaries?

However, if what you really meant was 'intensely annoyed' ..then yes, I am.  

She represents a level of absurdity and mindlessness that seems to have gripped this country in the past 10 years.  Maybe I notice it more because I spent most of these past 10 years living in a non English speaking country.

To me it is inexplicable that Jade Goody has stayed on the public radar this long.  It's nothing personal.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2007)

You love her you do


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2007)

But seriously, I don't understand how it's possible for you to feel so strongly about someone you've never met. She's easy to avoid if she annoys you, so why put yourself through the trauma, unless you get a kick out of it and it makes you feel more superior, cos you are riddled with self-doubt and hate yourself - I don't blame you!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 10, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Watching the live feed, Leo Sayer does seem to be genuinely mentally ill



What's he been doing to make people think this? 

I saw him being self obsessed, and behaving like a Diva (all that about being a "celebrity" and deserving more, and all that about how they were being treated as if they were in a prison), but then I note that he told someone in there that he was playing the game and that the British public would support him.

I haven't seen or heard anything to suggest that he is mentally ill.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 10, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> But seriously, I don't understand how it's possible for you to feel so strongly about someone you've never met. She's easy to avoid if she annoys you, so why put yourself through the trauma, unless you get a kick out of it and it makes you feel more superior, cos you are riddled with self-doubt and hate yourself - I don't blame you!



There are other reasons why people can get wound up and seemingly obsessed by people they see on the telly.

Like, because the producers of this programme are manipulating us so that we discuss and debate the individuals (during which time, we forget that they are actually individuals, and treat them as if their only purpose is to be on telly) so that we will vote, either to keep someone in, or to get them out. That way, Endemol make money!


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 10, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Don't know about 'obsessed' ...maybe we have different dictionaries?
> 
> However, if what you really meant was 'intensely annoyed' ..then yes, I am.
> 
> ...




i would comment on this, but apparently I'm not allowed because it's important that this thread remains mindless, inane and free of serious comment. Sorry, i mean 'lighthearted'


----------



## Structaural (Jan 10, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> What's he been doing to make people think this?
> 
> I saw him being self obsessed, and behaving like a Diva (all that about being a "celebrity" and deserving more, and all that about how they were being treated as if they were in a prison), but then I note that he told someone in there that he was playing the game and that the British public would support him.
> 
> I haven't seen or heard anything to suggest that he is mentally ill.



There's always a nutter though - I reckon he's acting.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 10, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Don't know about 'obsessed' ...maybe we have different dictionaries?
> 
> However, if what you really meant was 'intensely annoyed' ..then yes, I am.
> 
> ...



You are aware that you're watching CBB not the Late Show?


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> If you love Jade then my money's on you being more ill than Leo Sayer.



put your money away zed. i just think differently to you (thank the lawd)


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2007)

killer b said:
			
		

> cleo's lovely.
> 
> i wanted to kiss her last night.



she's bloody gorgeous isn't she. and such a sweetheart to the others.


----------



## Looby (Jan 10, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i would comment on this, but apparently I'm not allowed because it's important that this thread remains mindless, inane and free of serious comment. Sorry, i mean 'lighthearted'




I can though, Zed stop being a twat and go and pollute another thread. Not as eloquent as what Dub may have said but I can't be arsed frankly. You don't like her-fine. You don't have to. Just shut up about it, it's so dull.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> If you love Jade then my money's on you being more ill than Leo Sayer.


----------



## zed (Jan 10, 2007)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> I can though, Zed stop being a twat and go and pollute another thread. Not as eloquent as what Dub may have said but I can't be arsed frankly. You don't like her-fine. You don't have to. Just shut up about it, it's so dull.



 

Pathetic.  Really pathetic.

Dubversion ...come back!!


----------



## Looby (Jan 10, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Pathetic.  Really pathetic.
> 
> Dubversion ...come back!!


----------



## zed (Jan 10, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> But seriously, I don't understand how it's possible for you to feel so strongly about someone you've never met. She's easy to avoid if she annoys you, so why put yourself through the trauma, unless you get a kick out of it and it makes you feel more superior, cos you are riddled with self-doubt and hate yourself - I don't blame you!



Did you actually _read_ my comment previous to you posting this?  

I'll assume you didn't so let me paraphrase.  

I dislike what she represents and I dislike the fact that she is able to help people part with their money on such a large scale whilst possessing absolutely no discernible talent or skills.  It's nothing personal because, as you rightly point out, I've never met her ..although if I did, I doubt I'd think any different somehow.


----------



## zed (Jan 10, 2007)

sparklefish said:
			
		

>



Even more pathetic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, but why does it bother you so much?
Get a grip FFS


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> I dislike what she represents and I dislike the fact that she is able to help people part with their money on such a large scale whilst possessing absolutely no discernible talent or skills.



oh well. that's life.  

what is really interesting is that you get so het up about Jade. i can see the froth on your upper lip from here. strange boy.

i reckon you fancy her really.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 10, 2007)

Zed and Jade sitting in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G....


----------



## killer b (Jan 10, 2007)

i don't mind jade. she seems quite nice, and is obviously much cleverer than people think (apart from dirk, who clearly knows his shit).

isn't cleo lovely though?


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2007)

lol yes she is.  

i'm warming to Dirk. he's a cool customer that one. i love the one-liners he directs at Leo.


----------



## zed (Jan 10, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Yeah, but why does it bother you so much?
> Get a grip FFS



Whilst I appreciate this may come as a total surprise to you monkeyboy ..I am not currently (nor at anytime) ranting, raving, tearing my hair out or frothing at the mouth over this whole 'faux celebrity' issue.  I am in fact preparing a presentation for a meeting this afternoon with some suits that could result in me earning some money.  

So how about _you_ get a fucking grip, eh?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 10, 2007)

Dislike what she represents? What a flaming ponce you are Zed. Who appointed you cultural arbiter for the nation? What difference does it really make - just change the channel eh.

Christ. If there's something we don't need, it's a humourless pillock like Zed pontificating and telling folks what they should value. He'll probably dig out a cut and paste rant about Goody from Littlejohn and post it up as his own work next...


----------



## killer b (Jan 10, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> lol yes she is.
> 
> i'm warming to Dirk. he's a cool customer that one. i love the one-liners he directs at Leo.



yeah, dirk's ace.

i hope him & shilpa get it on.

what was all that bollocks people were on about in the servants quarters last night? 

'oh, you have to be indian. and her parents will probably arrange her marriage'

i hate carole, and her knowitall attitude. she needs killing, preferably in the face.


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Whilst I appreciate this may come as a total surprise to you monkeyboy ..I am not currently (nor at anytime) ranting, raving, tearing my hair out or frothing at the mouth over this whole 'faux celebrity' issue.  I am in fact preparing a presentation for a meeting this afternoon with some suits that could result in me earning some money......



.....whilst having a little trouser fiddle thinking of Jade.


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2007)

killer b said:
			
		

> yeah, dirk's ace.
> 
> i hope him & shilpa get it on.
> 
> ...



ah, that conversation came about cos Shilpa told Carole she would only marry a man from India...i think.


----------



## killer b (Jan 10, 2007)

i still hate her.


----------



## zed (Jan 10, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Dislike what she represents? What a flaming ponce you are Zed. Who appointed you cultural arbiter for the nation? What difference does it really make - just change the channel eh.
> 
> Christ. If there's something we don't need, it's a humourless pillock like Zed pontificating and telling folks what they should value. He'll probably dig out a cut and paste rant about Goody from Littlejohn and post it up as his own work next...



Nobody appointed me cultural arbiter of the nation ...nor did I suggest I was speaking for anyone else or what they should value.  This is a forum where people express their opinions ...in this case CBB and the participants therin.  If you want to spend your time slagging me off, start another thread.  Or alternatively get a life.


----------



## zed (Jan 10, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> .....whilst having a little trouser fiddle thinking of Jade.



Hilarious.


----------



## pk (Jan 10, 2007)

I still find Cleo as sexy as I did 20 years ago...


----------



## tarannau (Jan 10, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Nobody appointed me cultural arbiter of the nation ...nor did I suggest I was speaking for anyone else or what they should value.  This is a forum where people express their opinions ...in this case CBB and the participants therin.  If you want to spend your time slagging me off, start another thread.  Or alternatively get a life.



And I'm commenting on your comments about a CBB contestant on a CBB thread. Not so difficult to understand is it - it's how a bulletin board works.

In this case, when you're trying so hard to grandstand and moralise snottily about a contestant, you tend to invite comment on yourself. If you weren't so predictable, it'd be slightly less depressing having to listen to you pontificate on.


----------



## han (Jan 10, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> i love Jade. she's tops.



Me too. She's a sweet, genuine, caring person.
I hope she wins.

It's ace when non-celebs win!  I loved it when Chantelle won last time - it gives you faith in human nature. The viewing public want the person who's soundest to win, not the person who's the most famous/sexy/cool/rich.

Huzzah.


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> *The viewing public want the person who's soundest to win*, not the person who's the most famous/sexy/cool/rich.




yep, me and my son were saying the same thing last night.


----------



## tommers (Jan 10, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> I still find Cleo as sexy as I did 20 years ago...



Nothing to be embarrassed about.  She's great.

If she came in here right now I'd give her a big hug.

And that's a fact.


----------



## han (Jan 10, 2007)

Innit 

Leo is one of the worst examples of up-yer-own-arse celebrity I have EVER seen!


----------



## citygirl (Jan 10, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> Me too. She's a sweet, genuine, caring person.
> I hope she wins.



well, that's three of us, at least


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 10, 2007)

i haven't watched it in days, but as I said at the weekend, Jade does seem very sweet and very self-aware and fairly free of pretensions.
She's alright with me.


----------



## pk (Jan 10, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> If she came in here right now I'd give her a big hug.



I'd pass her a tissue first.


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i haven't watched it in days, but as I said at the weekend, Jade does seem very sweet and very self-aware and fairly free of pretensions.
> She's alright with me.




she's brave too, cos sticks up for others, even when no one else will. and she hated having servants, it really made her feel uncomfortable. her worries about her mum give me a lump in my throat, bless her. 

i think she's looking great too - love her hair!


----------



## han (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes - Cleo is veh veh sexy. Veh.


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2007)

what's cleo's accent? i can't place it.


----------



## milesy (Jan 10, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> love her hair!



same here. in fact, i've already said it on this very thread


----------



## foo (Jan 10, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> same here. in fact, i've already said it on this very thread



great minds honeybun  xx


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> what's cleo's accent? i can't place it.


She's Brazilian but has been here yonks


----------



## warszawa (Jan 10, 2007)

Is it possible to watch the best clips of the current Big Brother online?

Cheers


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2007)

warszawa said:
			
		

> Is it possible to watch the best clips of the current Big Brother online?
> 
> Cheers


Yep - just go to the BB website


----------



## warszawa (Jan 10, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Yep - just go to the BB website


Thanks. I don't think those clips are 'the best of' though. But I think I can watch a full episode though. Cheers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2007)

warszawa said:
			
		

> Thanks. I don't think those clips are 'the best of' though. But I think I can watch a full episode though. Cheers.


A full episode IS 'the best of'


----------



## warszawa (Jan 10, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> A full episode IS 'the best of'


Ok, I just need enough so I can at least have a conversation with my family about it, who all seem to be fans.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2007)

Just read this thread then! That's what I'm doing! Or check out the forums of Digital Spy


----------



## Augie March (Jan 10, 2007)

Who's winning then?


----------



## milesy (Jan 10, 2007)

the bears.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 10, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> the bears.



The Chicago Bears?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 10, 2007)

Jackie has been evicted


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 10, 2007)

It's JackieY    and thank FUCK for that.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 10, 2007)

She can't say Shilpa - I thought it was only fair to mispell her name


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 10, 2007)

How awful that she keeps calling Shilpa "the indian"....am SO glad she has gone.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 10, 2007)

That was a shock.  I was expecting Jack to go. 

Who was voting for _him_, and why?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 10, 2007)

Young, dumb girls vote? No idea...dull as dishwater imo.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 10, 2007)

Exactly.  At least Jackiey was a character.  And she added to the dramatic possibilities.  What does he add?  Hats?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 10, 2007)

I liked Jackiey  

Can't stand that drama queen, diva Shilpa.  

She NEVER stops playing with her hair ffs  The vainest ego in the house that WILL be found out for being a right nasty piece of work, mark my words.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I liked Jackiey
> 
> Can't stand that drama queen, diva Shilpa.
> 
> She NEVER stops playing with her hair ffs  The vainest ego in the house that WILL be found out for being a right nasty piece of work, mark my words.



You may be right about Shilpa but Jackiey has been nasty and aggressive towards her and I not surprised Shilpa has been getting so upset about it.


----------



## pk (Jan 10, 2007)

Racist fucking pikey, good riddance.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 10, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Racist fucking pikey.


Jesus, PK; I'd have thought even you could see the irony in that phrase.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Jesus, PK; I'd have thought even you could see the irony in that phrase.



Yeah I was also thinking pot, kettle, black.


----------



## pk (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes, because pikey is a racist term of abuse... of course.

 

She's a typical Bermondsey nazi, they're ten a penny.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 10, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Yes, because pikey is a racist term of abuse... of course.


And that's funny because...?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2007)

Calling someone 'an Indian' or refering to them as 'the indian' / 'that indian' isn't racist either.....the way she was doing it, yes I agree, was damb right nasty and perhaps showed us the possibilities of Jackiey's racism... but then again, I also feel that about people who use nasty terms like 'pikey'....


----------



## moomoo (Jan 10, 2007)

I am so glad she is out - perhaps I can start watching it again now!

Did she get booed when she left?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> I am so glad she is out - perhaps I can start watching it again now!
> 
> Did she get booed when she left?



No she didn't as far as I could hear......


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 10, 2007)

*Spoiler* (courtesy of Red Devil over on digispy):

"From midnight tonight - LIVE on E4 - streaming viewers can tune in to watch the housemates as they face the first round of celebrity nominations.

As usual, the nominations will be confidential and housemates will be called alphabetically to the Diary Room, however, it will be Danielle who will be called first - not Carole or Cleo.

Once nominations have finished, Carole and Cleo will be called to the Diary Room together. They face punishment for their recent conversation about the nominations process and will be told that one of them will automatically face eviction this Friday - their fellow housemates must decide who."  

Cleo/Carole vs Leo anyone?


----------



## Celt (Jan 11, 2007)

cleo  has to stay


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 11, 2007)

Ah, not happening 'till the morning now for some unspecified reason.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 11, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> *Spoiler* (courtesy of Red Devil over on digispy):
> 
> "From midnight tonight - LIVE on E4 - streaming viewers can tune in to watch the housemates as they face the first round of celebrity nominations.
> 
> ...



Oranges - wheres the smart money going? Leo I presume? Is he odds on yet?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 11, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ah, not happening 'till the morning now for some unspecified reason.




Oh crap.


----------



## zed (Jan 11, 2007)

I think the vote was rigged.  If Jacqkieeyy had stayed there may have been a mass walkout.  That wouldn't have been good for viewing figures ...in the long term.

However she deserves it because she is a piece of shit.

Sorry, I take that back.  I don't know her and have never met her.  She _comes across_ as a piece of shit.

There.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 11, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Oranges - wheres the smart money going? Leo I presume? Is he odds on yet?



It's all a bit confused at the moment, but I'd take the spoiler at face value - I'd say Cleo/Carole up, plus Leo, plus *probably* the person with the most noms after him.

So: if they pick Cleo she'd be more than likely safe, but Carole would be vulnerable against Leo. Think about the respective fees/entertainment value, and apply that to the likely edit Endemol will give each HM. Carole adds little to the show, Leo plenty. In a negative vote Leo could have problems, in a positive he'd probably survive - if I was at Endemol I know what vote I'd announce. They'd like Leo there for a while longer I suspect.

Cleo would cause problems, as they know they can't really edit against her - how could you? She's lovely! I suspect that's why the nominations have been postponed until morning - they need time to figure out who they're going to sacrifice, the second nominee. It looks like Shilpa may be up, which wouldn't suit them either - they really need an expendable at this stage, Carole or Jack. If the group don't pick Carole, Endemol face losing one of their big assets.

So I'm gently backing Carole, but very, very steadily. This lot couldn't organise a piss-up in a brewery, as we saw this summer.


----------



## zed (Jan 11, 2007)

I've just heard one of the funniest things I've ever heard.

That other bimbo that somehow manages to do the indian rope trick thing (have a spinal column with no brain attached to the top) ...Chantelle, has just said something along the lines of _"Jackieeeey can't be that bad because she raised Jade and look what she's achieved"._

This person is on national television.  What's more, she's being paid to be on national television.  Paid money.  Regularly.


----------



## pk (Jan 11, 2007)

What a dimella...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 11, 2007)

i think shilpa has just walked... certainly she was called tot he diary room and hasn't come out...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 11, 2007)

oh no she's back...


----------



## citygirl (Jan 11, 2007)

ha

you gunna do that ALL night? 

"i think dirk has just walked, he went to the loo and hasn't come out..."


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 11, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> ha
> 
> you gunna do that ALL night?
> 
> "i think dirk has just walked, he went to the loo and hasn't come out..."


no there was much discussion about it in the house from the cottery of goody and the rest having the giggle fits in the bedroom ....

i think they are all painfully aware at least the girls fo the reception grace got about bitching so are trying to only do it late at night, never really pays off for house mates to start ganging up on each other...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 11, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> I am so glad she is out - perhaps I can start watching it again now!
> 
> Did she get booed when she left?



no, no booing, there were no crowds waiting.


----------



## pk (Jan 11, 2007)

Probably a good thing.

Judging by yesterday's Scum headline, the Jade backlash has begun...


----------



## milesy (Jan 11, 2007)

what was the headline?


----------



## chazegee (Jan 11, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> what was the headline?



The Jade backlash has begun...


----------



## chazegee (Jan 11, 2007)

Jade bade to say bye to mum scum who calls spade spade


----------



## foo (Jan 11, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> what was the headline?



she lied about having liposuction or something equally world shattering....


----------



## foo (Jan 11, 2007)

chazegee said:
			
		

> Jade bade to say bye to mum scum who calls spade spade




i prefer yer old lyrical style. 

losing your touch chaz?


----------



## milesy (Jan 11, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> she lied about having liposuction or something equally world shattering....


wow. how awful.

can i be the first to coin it "goodygate"? 

thanks


----------



## chazegee (Jan 11, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> she lied about having liposuction or something equally world shattering....



Cant win can she, the horrible hippo one moment, and the shallow lipo suction trollope the next


----------



## pk (Jan 11, 2007)

I forget the actual headline itself, but it was a front page feature on Jade's workout DVD and her claims to have lost a load of weight from using it - when it transpires she paid 4 grand for liposuction.

The word "blubber" was mentioned, and no doubt they've already done the piggy photoshop work and are waiting for the right time.

Yet when she leaves the house they'll be crawling up her bum for an exclusive, and she'll give them what they want without a moments notice.


----------



## milesy (Jan 11, 2007)

well yeah, they're a newspaper. say anything to shift copies, even if it contradicts with what's on the next page.


----------



## foo (Jan 11, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> can i be the first to coin it "goodygate"?
> 
> thanks


----------



## pk (Jan 11, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> well yeah, they're a newspaper. say anything to shift copies, even if it contradicts with what's on the next page.



I know they have requirements to supply a rag to the country's most gullible idiots.

What I can't understand is how people still give them interviews, even after they've been slagged off endlessly by the cocaine snorting journos.

Personally, Jade irritates me, as I've pointed out already... but she could tell the Sun to fuck off and never does.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

chazegee said:
			
		

> Jade bade to say bye to mum scum who calls *spade spade*


Are you sure?


----------



## milesy (Jan 11, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Jade...could tell the Sun to fuck off and never does.



and that's why she's a millionaire


----------



## chazegee (Jan 11, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Are you sure?



Yep, that's definately what they said


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

chazegee said:
			
		

> Yep, that's definately what they said



Why don't you tell me what you mean by that, I'm not sure I understand. 
..............I certainly don't rememeber Jackiey calling anyone a 'spade'.


----------



## chazegee (Jan 11, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Why don't you tell me what you mean by that, I'm not sure I understand.
> ..............I certainly don't rememeber Jackiey calling anyone a 'spade'.



Now where did that fucking point go, I'm sure I saw it here a second ago


----------



## Skim (Jan 11, 2007)

The 25th most influential person in the world, apparently.


----------



## milesy (Jan 11, 2007)

you chould have pciked a nicer photo. how about this one? ->


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 11, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Why don't you tell me what you mean by that, I'm not sure I understand.
> ..............I certainly don't rememeber Jackiey calling anyone a 'spade'.


wtf is with you you  are seeign racism every bloody where time fo the month or wot... muppet... 

w'gwan at the haus then?


----------



## Skim (Jan 11, 2007)

You're right.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> *wtf is with you you  are seeign racism every bloody where time fo the month or wot... muppet... *



No, I haven't claimed anyone was being racist......what made you think that?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> You're right.



That really is an unfortunate picture....


----------



## exosculate (Jan 11, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> It's all a bit confused at the moment, but I'd take the spoiler at face value - I'd say Cleo/Carole up, plus Leo, plus *probably* the person with the most noms after him.
> 
> So: if they pick Cleo she'd be more than likely safe, but Carole would be vulnerable against Leo. Think about the respective fees/entertainment value, and apply that to the likely edit Endemol will give each HM. Carole adds little to the show, Leo plenty. In a negative vote Leo could have problems, in a positive he'd probably survive - if I was at Endemol I know what vote I'd announce. They'd like Leo there for a while longer I suspect.
> 
> ...



Nice analysis. I think I'll stay out of this one.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 11, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> No, I haven't claimed anyone was being racist......what made you think that?


you geenral time of the month battering of people left right and centre today if they made some vauge comment which you decided was against the grain why pace my text in bold love...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> you geenral time of the month battering of people left right and centre today if they made some vauge comment which you decided was against the grain why pace my text in bold love...



That's your take on things but you are wrong. I have not battered anyone. Like everyone else around here I am allowed to have an opinion. I asked Chaz a question...


----------



## Skim (Jan 11, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> time of the month or wot... muppet...



This isn't FHM or Loaded, you know.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

> From Digital Spy: Quick catch up. everyone but Cleo and Carole nominated. After everyone had finished Cleo and Carole got called to the DR together. loads of s/c, but the HM in the lounge had to choose between themselves if carole or cleo should be up. They choose Carole.


..


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 11, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> That's your take on things but you are wrong. I have not battered anyone. Like everyone else around here I am allowed to have an opinion. I asked Chaz a question...


yet you attempt to deride me for mine, with your prissy smugness.....you love have an attidue problem..


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 11, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> This isn't FHM or Loaded, you know.


i would...


----------



## aurora green (Jan 11, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

>


That is such a lovley dress. I want one.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> yet you attempt to deride me for mine, with your prissy smugness.....you love have an attidue problem..



No Garf, I don't have an attitude problem and believe me, I am far from prissy or smug.

You however, seem to be spoiling for a spat, now I wonder why? We both know the answer to that don't we.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 11, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> No Garf, I don't have an attitude problem and believe me, I am far from prissy or smug.
> 
> You however, seem to be spoiling for a spat, now I wonder why? We both know the answer to that don't we.


i don't need to beleive or not to beleive you dearie i have the evidence in front of me, i'm merely stating my opinion, not spoiling for anything, now why would you view that as confrontation, some one stating their opinion, ... i mean it's not like you have done that alot today is it... oh no it's other peoples problem, let's not focuas on the common denominator push all that blame outways and upwards... rigth love...  

please do us all a favour and drop that chip on yer shoulder and get over yerself...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i don't need to beleive or not to beleive you dearie i have the evidence in front of me, i'm merely stating my opinion, not spoiling for anything, now why would you view that as confrontation, some one stating their opinion, ... i mean it's not like you have done that alot today is it... oh no it's other peoples problem, let's not focuas on the common denominator push all that blame outways and upwards... rigth love...
> 
> please do us all a favour and drop that chip on yer shoulder and get over yerself...



I disagree with people, they disagree with me. Happens on here, people disagree with eachother, happens  to all of us. So what. 

I don't mind people disagreeing with me but do however, reserve the right to tell them, when they make assumptions of me that are wrong.

Now you are accusing me of having a chip on my shoulder.... *has a look* no, no chips. 

Tell you what, I'll get over myself if you get over yourself.

Really Garf, I can't be asked. Not least because I am pretty sure what this is all about.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 11, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> let's not focuas on the common denominator push all that blame outways and upwards... rigth love...
> 
> please do us all a favour and drop that chip on yer shoulder and get over yerself...




Hmm. Let me see. Do I find Rutita one of the people who's generally engaged in personal spats and oppositional badmouthing on the boards. Or would I say Garf and TP deserve the 'could start an argument in an empty room' award more? 

Common denominator(s) my arse - rich, very rich. You'll have to excuse my laughing so hard I'm rolling around on the floor smiley...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 11, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I disagree with people, they disagree with me. Happens on here, people disagree with eachother, happens  to all of us. So what.
> 
> I don't mind people disagreeing with me but do however, reserve the right to tell them, when they make assumptions of me that are wrong.
> 
> ...



ah hem...

Like everyone else around here I am allowed to have an opinion.

ok ...

deal alright love... 

just deal...


----------



## Numbers (Jan 11, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Hmm. Let me see. Do I find Rutita one of the people who's generally engaged in personal spats and oppositional badmouthing on the boards. Or would I say Garf and TP deserve the 'could start an argument in an empty room' award more?
> 
> Common denominator(s) my arse - rich, very rich. You'll have to excuse my laughing so hard I'm rolling around on the floor smiley...


Perfectly put.

If I had a spare jar of hot pepper sauce I would give it to you.

peace
tony999


----------



## tarannau (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't need a spare one Tony. Just the one you use would be fine...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 11, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Hmm. Let me see. Do I find Rutita one of the people who's generally engaged in personal spats and oppositional badmouthing on the boards. Or would I say Garf and TP deserve the 'could start an argument in an empty room' award more?
> 
> Common denominator(s) my arse - rich, very rich. You'll have to excuse my laughing so hard I'm rolling around on the floor smiley...


lemme see were you invited to poour this driseroy comment on some one merely stating their opinion... no dear you weren't, but then i guess that's you just stating your opinion right ... so it's all cool baby... summit or friend rutita can't seem to get her head round ... it's fine for her to state her opinion but woe betide anyone one else doing the same... not least her insessent comments demanding to know why people are in her eyes insinuating racist comments... which was my orginal point beofre it was subtley derailed by her demanding to know why i was allowed to state and opinion about it and then complaining her opinion was being stiflled, before then going on to infer that i'm racist to with her little dig abotu thinking she knows what this is all about... 

sorry but she does this all the time... 

it's farking playground well you would saythat consdiering and then no being explicit leaving it hanging for others to fill int he blnaks like there's some big secret she's not going to let drop... and it all leads back to one thing that she's accusing yet another person of being racist... 

lovely bit of work... ...

like i said just my opinion...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 11, 2007)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> Perfectly put.
> 
> If I had a spare jar of hot pepper sauce I would give it to you.
> 
> ...


alright copper you in for a penny an all... lickspittle chump...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 11, 2007)

btw just for reffernece you really think this is the thread for it love...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> lemme see were you invited to poour this driseroy comment on some one merely stating their opinion... no dear you weren't, but then i guess that's you just stating your opinion right ... so it's all cool baby... summit or friend rutita can't seem to get her head round ... it's fine for her to state her opinion but woe betide anyone one else doing the same... not least her insessent comments demanding to know why people are in her eyes insinuating racist comments... which was my orginal point beofre it was subtley derailed by her demanding to know why i was allowed to state and opinion about it and then complaining her opinion was being stiflled, before then going on to infer that i'm racist to with her little dig abotu thinking she knows what this is all about...
> 
> sorry but she does this all the time...
> 
> ...



I have not accused anyone of being racist.

My insinuation about 'why' you are spoiling for a fight is not because I think you are racist, as well you know. 

You are of course, are entitled to your opinion, but, as you are not all knowing and all seeing, therefore, like the rest of us meer mortals, may sometimes be wrong.

Now please, do leave it alone.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

Big Brother anyone?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 11, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I have not accused anyone of being racist.
> 
> My insinuation about 'why' you are spoiling for a fight is not because I think you are racist, as well you know.
> 
> You are of course, are entitled to your opinion, but, as you are not all knowing and all seeing, therefore, like the rest of us meer mortals, may sometimes be wrong.


never said i wasn't but don't play dumb with me love you are defo insinuating i'm a racist anyways liek said this ain't the thread for it it's the farking cbb thread for fucks sake ...

no doubt you'll have to come back for on more time as you can never let it drop... 

not suprised you can't see the chip that plank in yer eye is in the way...


----------



## tarannau (Jan 11, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> lemme see were you invited to poour this driseroy comment on some one merely stating their opinion... no dear you weren't, but then i guess that's you just stating your opinion right ... so it's all cool baby... summit or friend rutita can't seem to get her head round ... it's fine for her to state her opinion but woe betide anyone one else doing the same... not least her insessent comments demanding to know why people are in her eyes insinuating racist comments... which was my orginal point beofre it was subtley derailed by her demanding to know why i was allowed to state and opinion about it and then complaining her opinion was being stiflled, before then going on to infer that i'm racist to with her little dig abotu thinking she knows what this is all about...
> 
> sorry but she does this all the time...
> 
> ...




If you had any less self-perception and self-knowledge you'd be an inert piece of coal. 

You came and started this war of words with Rutita on this largely friendly BB thread, based on an interpretation of her words as implying 'racism.' It was a stretch at the best of times - her posts on this thread certainly didn't didn't deserve this level of vitriol or personal assault. The jaw-dropping hypocrisy of you steaming into this thread alleging that Rutita has an 'attitude problem' and is a 'common denominator' is truly outstanding. I salute you - gawd knows how you'd describe many of yours and TP's posts

And frankly I can't be bothered to read any more of your ranted, near illiterate tosh. Show some courtesy, slow down and use a spellchecker and consider what you're posting more. It won't take too long... and may even stop you posting up such ill-thought out guff once in a while.

Anyway, I'm back to laughing at your hypocrisy and lack of self knowledge. Excuse me whilst I roll around a little more at the richness of your comments.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 11, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I have not accused anyone of being racist.
> 
> My insinuation about 'why' you are spoiling for a fight is not because I think you are racist, as well you know.
> 
> ...


nice edit...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2007)

Boring!!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 11, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> If you had any less self-perception and self-knowledge you'd be an inert piece of coal.
> 
> You came and started this war of words with Rutita on this largely friendly BB thread, based on an interpretation of her words as implying 'racism.' It was a stretch at the best of times - her posts on this thread certainly didn't didn't deserve this level of vitriol or personal assault. The jaw-dropping hypocrisy of you steaming into this thread alleging that Rutita has an 'attitude problem' and is a 'common denominator' is truly outstanding. I salute you - gawd knows how you'd describe many of yours and TP's posts
> 
> ...


i love that you think i post for your benifit alone... it's truely awe inspiring... 

anythign to say on topic love...


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 11, 2007)

jesus















































fucking





























































wept


----------



## tarannau (Jan 11, 2007)

I've commented plenty on BB on this thread thanks my dear. 

I just wasn't going to let you come and attack another poster on the 'irony express' without some comment. I've never met Rutita, but the idea of you criticising my 'off topic' posts on this thread when you've been wading in with the personal insults (love the prissy and time of the month insults btw) is again a wonderful bit of hypocrisy.

Thanks again Garf - you'd be a genius comedy act if you weren't making such an unintentional prat of yourself.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> never said i wasn't but don't play dumb with me love you are defo insinuating i'm a racist anyways liek said this ain't the thread for it it's the farking cbb thread for fucks sake ...
> 
> no doubt you'll have to come back for on more time as you can never let it drop...
> 
> not suprised you can't see the chip that plank in yer eye is in the way...



FFS garf, I was insinuating you were spoiling for a fight because of my earlier spat with your missus...you know that...I don't need to play dumb, you have the wrong end of the stick, or are trying to make it seem that way.

I have been posting on this thread for days...today, you walk in and start something...mmmmmmmmm no coincidence there? I come to this thread to discuss CBB, Why do you come here?

And you are really good at letting things drop aren't you...pot, meet mr kettle.

If you didn't think it was the thread for it you could have kicked off elsewhere or made your points in private, so please don't lecture me about where to do it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Boring!!



From Digital Spy: Quick catch up. everyone but Cleo and Carole nominated. After everyone had finished Cleo and Carole got called to the DR together. loads of s/c, but the HM in the lounge had to choose between themselves if carole or cleo should be up. They choose Carole.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh FFS - you lot are worse than my 5 year old! Can't you take your silly squabbling to another thread? Its really, really boring for the rest of us.


----------



## bellator (Jan 11, 2007)

I clicked onto this thread thinking loads had happened since last time I looked.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

Apparently, Shipla has become the offical outcast...
Digi Spy


----------



## Snufkin! (Jan 11, 2007)

Some of you people can't be like this in real life or can you ?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2007)

Honestly...most of us on this thread don't give a skanky rats arse about the petty, INANE squabbling, we realllyyyyy don't.

Post about CBB or just piss off eh.   





*breathes and thinks of calm oceans*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Apparently, Shipla has become the offical outcast...
> Digi Spy



Ahem....point taken


----------



## exosculate (Jan 11, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Ahem....point taken




What do you mean outcast Rutita?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Ahem....point taken



  


Yeah what do you mean 'outcast'?!


----------



## Skim (Jan 11, 2007)

I've been something of a BB hater for years and now, for some strange reason, I'm tuning into BB every night. Who is going to amuse me now Jackiey's gone?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 11, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> I've been something of a BB hater for years and now, for some strange reason, I'm tuning into BB every night. Who is going to amuse me now Jackiey's gone?




Leo is pretty funny TBH. He's only on there to repay the love of his fans too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 11, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Honestly...most of us on this thread don't give a skanky rats arse about the petty, INANE squabbling, we realllyyyyy don't.



for my 2 penneth from what ive noticed garf seems to be ' multi thread spoilng for a fight ' and has been all week *sighs* 

best to ignore it really 

back on topic was cleo nominated or is she up cos she got caught discussing nominations?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> for my 2 penneth from what ive noticed garf seems to be ' multi thread spoilng for a fight ' and has been all week *sighs*
> 
> best to ignore it really
> 
> back on topic was cleo nominated or is she up cos she got caught discussing nominations?



I ignore it nearly all time I read the boards as do most of us I'm sure but now and then...I want to bite someone's head off hence me needing to comment. S'ok now. Only had to make one cross post...am done.  



I thought they chose Carole to be up not Cleo?!?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 11, 2007)

cool , but i wasnt having a bitch at your comment 

re back on topic , i havent seen anything about cbb for a couple of days but heard cleo was up , am i ill imformed??


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 11, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> FFS garf, I was insinuating you were spoiling for a fight because of my earlier spat with your missus...you know that...I don't need to play dumb, you have the wrong end of the stick, or are trying to make it seem that way.
> 
> I have been posting on this thread for days...today, you walk in and start something...mmmmmmmmm no coincidence there? I come to this thread to discuss CBB, Why do you come here?
> 
> ...



again with this bullshit keeo it on topic or don't post i couldn't give a flying fuck about tyour other posts It's merely my opinion of you i am remarking take it to pms though don't expect me to answer you fucking prima donna..

nest time you insinuate i'm a fucking racist i'm reporting you however....


----------



## bellator (Jan 11, 2007)

Leo made a complete arse of himself on last nights CBB. "It never got to number one 'cause it was a hot tune, it was because it was LEO SAYER" (or something like that), when talking about Thunder in my Heart.


----------



## Snufkin! (Jan 11, 2007)

Leo Sayer is pointless. I hope someone in Sydney watches this show and burns his house down. I really do.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> nest time you insinuate i'm a fucking racist i'm reporting you however....



If i 'do' ever insinuate or accuse you of being a racist PLEASE report me!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Yeah what do you mean 'outcast'?!



Apparent she has been call vile and a scumbag by the other girls...


*From digi spy: She's a 'scumbag' according to the delightful Danielle.*
from channel 4 site
*"Why do you have go?" Danielle blubbed to Carole as Shilpa walked away. "She's vile. Why didn't she go in there?"*


----------



## LDR (Jan 11, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Honestly...most of us on this thread don't give a skanky rats arse about the petty, INANE squabbling, we realllyyyyy don't.


Isn't that the only reason to watch Celebrity Big Brother 2007?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2007)

What the hell has happened for the other girls to call Shilpa vile etc!??


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> What the hell has happened for the other girls to call Shilpa vile etc!??



Seems to be a spill over from Jackiey's dislike of her.....Jade seems to be at the head of it...


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2007)

I find her ok....she is a bit precious sometimes and may have the potential to be a diva bitch, but, I dunno.....wow, am shocked by that though. Surprised Jade has started that...unless Shilpa has been talking about her mam and she has found out...?!?  Hmmm...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I find her ok....she is a bit precious sometimes and may have the potential to be a diva bitch, but, I dunno.....wow, am shocked by that though. Surprised Jade has started that...unless Shilpa has been talking about her mam and she has found out...?!?  Hmmm...



Mmmmmmmm I'm pretty sure that Shilpa can be a bitch also but from what i've seen it has pretty much built up from Jackiey irrational dislike and 'bullying' of Shipla. Jade seems to be holding a grudge and gossiping with the others about it....Apart from this behaviour, I had quite warmed to Jade.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Apart from this behaviour, I had quite warmed to Jade.



Me too....


----------



## madamv (Jan 11, 2007)

I didnt really have alot of time for Jade cause of her media obsession, but it seems she is a nice girl.

Maybe the nasties toward Shilpa come from how Jackiey left the house last night.  Wasnt Shilpa wearing dark glasses and hiding her face?  Perhaps she didnt show enough remorse or something.


Apols if this has already been discussed, just popped on for five mins before switching telly on!


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 11, 2007)

OMG!
Just watched this and Jades mums eyes are completely pinned!
 

What are they giving her in that diary room?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> OMG!
> Just watched this and Jades mums eyes are completely pinned!
> 
> 
> What are they giving her in that diary room?



I have no idea but she is on medication of some sort because she went in there asking for it the other day.....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

Carole just refered to Jackiey as sub-normal......


----------



## Snufkin! (Jan 11, 2007)

Jackiey is subnormal


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

Jack has spoken!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2007)

Shame that. He should stay mute.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

Carole, Dirk and Leo up...I think it would have to be Leo to go.....his ego is annoying.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Shame that. he should stay mute.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2007)

They might keep Leo in though...to see if anyone will eventually explode at him...it's coming... 
As much as he annoys me....I'd prefer Carole to go next I think. Less inside info. for her to drag out of people for her own ends. No, I don't trust her.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry to semi-derail but can't be arsed to start a thread about it. Did people see the BB related story about Preston walking off Buzzcocks because they were taking the mickey out of his missus. Fair enough standing up for your girlfriend but what did he expect on that show?  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6251913.stm


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Less inside info. for her to drag out of people for her own ends. No, I don't trust her.



Yeah I know what you mean...people have already let their guards down with her.

Wasn't surprised that the HM's choose to keep Cleo over her though.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jan 11, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Leo made a complete arse of himself on last nights CBB. "It never got to number one 'cause it was a hot tune, it was because it was LEO SAYER" (or something like that), when talking about Thunder in my Heart.



he's a right knob imo...tonights highlights gem was him putting himself in the same bracket as the beatles, the stones and elton


----------



## Random One (Jan 11, 2007)

Leo to go for sure!!! he's the only one of the 3 who has consistently been a twat all week.


...and i really want to support Shilpa and i actually think she is being genuine but it is coming off as fake (ifyswim).


----------



## Aravis (Jan 11, 2007)

Apparently the delightful Jack called Shilpa a p*** wanker.


----------



## Random One (Jan 11, 2007)

Aravis said:
			
		

> Apparently the delightful Jack called Shilpa a p*** wanker.


niiiiice....


where did u get that from?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

Peeps on the digi-spy are speculating whther or not Jack called Shilpa a 'bitch' or a 'paki'.....

I personally thought they bleeped out 'bitch'...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

Aravis said:
			
		

> Apparently the delightful Jack called Shilpa a p*** wanker.



Totally uncalled for. He really is an immature little idiot.


----------



## milesy (Jan 11, 2007)

yeah, he did. while he was talking privately to jade in bed. how awful  ETA actually ignore me - i didn't realise he had said "paki". that is out of order.


----------



## Aravis (Jan 11, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> niiiiice....



Well it might not be the case, it was bleeped.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

Aravis said:
			
		

> Well it might not be the case, it was bleeped.



Yeah but on thinking about it, if he had said 'bitch' they wouldn't have bleeped it out.....


----------



## Aravis (Jan 11, 2007)

Can someone not face criminal prosecution for that in theory?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 11, 2007)

I thought he said _posh_.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

he could have said 'cu**'...they would have bleeped that also...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 11, 2007)

Carole described Jackiey as subnormal.


----------



## Random One (Jan 11, 2007)

yeah that was an ...erm interesting choice of words by her.....

...but apparently "in this country" thats how we describe people like jackiey according to carole


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 11, 2007)

jack is just a stereo type of alledged east end racism , at least jade told him to shut up!!! she is actually coming out quite well in this. Jack however is prooving that someone can be more thick than her....

saying paki when youre on 24hr camera ffs....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Carole described Jackiey as subnormal.



also, 'a not all there baby....'


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> jack is just a stereo type of alledged east end racism , at least jade told him to shut up!!! she is actually coming out quite well in this. Jack however is prooving that someone can be more thick than her....
> 
> saying paki when youre on 24hr camera ffs....



The cbb editors were clever with that 'pillow talk' as well. Knowing full well that it'll get people talking and more importantly, interested and watching the show.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 11, 2007)

indeed , my thoughts on the editing of bb once got me an interview at the bbc........

shame i fooked it up in the interview tho


----------



## Random One (Jan 12, 2007)

Just watching BBs big mouth on 4 now...donny looks well bored by the whole thing (as well as looking slightly fucked!)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 12, 2007)

Leo was also apparently telling someone about an accident he'd had in Oz and how it'd been so serious that it was almost announced to the UK that '..._their boy_' was dying.  ....    ....fucking hell he cracks me up.....


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 12, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> ...but apparently "in this country" thats how we describe people like jackiey according to carole



She got it wrong as well, the term is "educationally sub-normal", not "essentially sub-normal", so she's not as clever as she thinks.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 12, 2007)

My views on the contestants..

Yeah, Carole - evil
Leo- kill him in the face
Cleo- actually rather nice
Jo  - so boring
H  - well...ok but...
The face - cool
Princess Shilpa - I kind of like her
Danielle - meh
Jermajesty- most interesting person in there really
Jack - utterly pointless
and Jade - obvious winner.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 12, 2007)

I reckon 'H' from Steps fame is wearing a Hairpiece  what d'ya think????


----------



## bellator (Jan 12, 2007)

Utopia said:
			
		

> I reckon 'H' from Steps fame is wearing a Hairpiece  what d'ya think????



Yeh I thought that, it looks so.....well.....odd!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 12, 2007)

Eviction *oddsflash!*

Leo Insaner: 1.55
Carole Malone: 2.6
Faceman: 80.0

I'm amazed they made this a negative vote, as it means Leo is in deep, deep, trouble - the big characters usually do badly under these conditions. On the other hand although Carole has slipped under the radar to some extent she's not exactly popular, is an older woman, and will probably recieve a bad edit tonight after a dodgy day yesterday. I estimate that 90% of the votes will be cast during tonight's show due to the eviction being a one-day special.

Can Leo survive? Possibly, although it'll take one hell of a turnaround. I've backed Carole on the expectation that the odds will narrow at some point during the show. This might be a very tight vote folks!


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2007)

saw a bit of the live feed last night (i think that's what it was) and a bunch of them were in a huddle whispering about Shilpa, inlcuding Jade. Shilpa might be annoying them, or stuck-up or whatever, but i really really _really _hate it when the housemates start ganging up against another housemate.

edit: a woman in the office has just said that Jack the nonentity called Shilpa a paki. is this right?!!


----------



## Structaural (Jan 12, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Carole, Dirk and Leo up...I think it would have to be Leo to go.....his ego is annoying.



Nah Carole - Leo's TV gold.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 12, 2007)

LadyBoy (Jack) to choke to death


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> edit: a woman in the office has just said that Jack the nonentity called Shilpa a paki. is this right?!!



That's what it looked like and everyone is speculating on......the actual word was bleeped out though.


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2007)

why do they bleep late at night?

if he did say 'paki', they should let the viewing public know.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm gutted Leo seems to be favourite to go at the minute, Carole's not worth keeping in there, Leo is clearly some kind of delusional mentalist, it's only a matter of time before he starts to think he's the worlds biggest star and can unite the entire human race with some Leo!


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 12, 2007)

My immediate reaction to Jack getting bleeped last night in bed was that it was a racist comment.

The only two possible reasons for a bleep would be "cunt" or a racist term, just don't see him using "cunt" to describe Shilpa doesnt seem remotely realistic.

The way Jade reacted as well, don't think she would have been bothered if he'd just sworn, but even she knows "paki" is not acceptable.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 12, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> why do they bleep late at night?
> 
> if he did say 'paki', they should let the viewing public know.



Nah they're shit like that - a couple of people on the normal BB last year were reported to be saying racist stuff (I allege that it was the Welsh girl) that was cut/bleeped. wankers.


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Nah they're shit like that - a couple of people on the normal BB last year were reported to be saying racist stuff (I allege that it was the Welsh girl) that was cut/bleeped. wankers.



i didn't realise. 

that's really crap.


----------



## Skim (Jan 12, 2007)

It's all about tha Dirk  I like Cleo too. And I hope Leo stays a little bit longer – but only for comedy value.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2007)

I did watch it last night, but the complete hour hasn't registered a single memory in my head.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Nah they're shit like that - a couple of people on the normal BB last year were reported to be saying racist stuff (I allege that it was the Welsh girl) that was cut/bleeped. wankers.



I remember Tim (posh twat) a few series of BB ago making a really nasty 'paki' joke on the late night live feed, never got any comeback off it though.


----------



## Skim (Jan 12, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> I did watch it last night, but the complete hour hasn't registered a single memory in my head.




Me neither. It's in one ear and out the other, forgotten in an instant. I was watching Jermajesty sleep at one o'clock this morning – what a tragic turn my life is taking.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2007)

Demands for his removal on digi spy:


> Viewer's Demand: Jack be removed from the House
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


link to thread


----------



## foo (Jan 12, 2007)

if he did say that, i hope they do remove him, and let everyone know why. BB taking a stand like that would be fucking good imo. 


"I would say the same if Shilpa called Dirk the h-word" 

eh? the what word? 

edit: ignore me, they probably mean honky.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 12, 2007)

as that thread suggested - we can complain to Ofcom:

http://www.ofcom.org.uk/complain/progs/specific/?itemid=286480


----------



## citygirl (Jan 12, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Demands for his removal on digi spy:
> 
> link to thread



if this IS what was said...then it's not _him_ that needs "removing"...it's his fucking head  

twat!  

i don't care what they _think_ of her...speaking it is a different matter!

as far as i can see, she's done naff all to deserve this, and i hope he DOES get booted out, and jade(bless her...the words rock, hard place, and stuck between come to mind...) goes on to win it, with shilpa being in the last 3 aswell...she's wasted on him...thick, or NOT thick


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 12, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> as that thread suggested - we can complain to Ofcom:
> 
> http://www.ofcom.org.uk/complain/progs/specific/?itemid=286480



How can we complain to OFCOM about something we didn't hear?

Isn't this the same as those people who complained about Jerry Springer The Opera before it had even been shown?

I.E. completely ridiculous and mildly histerical?


----------



## Structaural (Jan 12, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> How can we complain to OFCOM about something we didn't hear?
> 
> Isn't this the same as those people who complained about Jerry Springer The Opera before it had even been shown?
> 
> I.E. completely ridiculous and mildly histerical?



 I've eaten my lunch now, just complain about shit telly...


----------



## tarannau (Jan 12, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> How can we complain to OFCOM about something we didn't hear?
> 
> Isn't this the same as those people who complained about Jerry Springer The Opera before it had even been shown?
> 
> I.E. completely ridiculous and mildly histerical?



The complaint would surely center around the fact that C4 seems to be deliberately filtering out these words to give a distorted picture of events wouldn't it?

After all, they say 'fuck' often enough on the programme, even the occasional 'cunt' has slipped through iirc. It seems unusual, to say the least, that they'd choose to bleep out a fairly common, if fucking racist, jibe. I'd like to think - if Jack did say that crap - that the BB producers would have the nuts to show the unpleasantness rather than sweeping the issue under the carpet.


----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2007)

leo has walked!


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2007)

killer b said:
			
		

> leo has walked!



Only a matter of time really. 

Is it going to be worth watching at all now?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 12, 2007)

killer b said:
			
		

> leo has walked!



Beat me to it!


----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2007)

looks like carole's for the jump then...


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 12, 2007)

killer b said:
			
		

> leo has walked!



Nooooooo!!  He was cracking cringeworthy entertainment, say it ain't so?!


----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2007)

a show insider on DS has posted it... aparently the live feed has been down for a while too, which suggests it's true.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't get why people think cringeworthy = entertainment - this is why I haven't watched since the Goodys came in


----------



## Random One (Jan 12, 2007)

killer b said:
			
		

> looks like carole's for the jump then...


it better be....can't lose Dirk he's too yummy!


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 12, 2007)

Aren't BB going to replace any of the walked celeb's?  Isn't that what they usually do?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 12, 2007)

killer b said:
			
		

> looks like carole's for the jump then...




Hurrah!


£6 win for me then! 

Would've been £17 if I hadn't layed her too.*  










So, that makes up for me not managing to lay Donny before he walked......   



</world's worst gambler>


*Pointless thing to say tbf.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 12, 2007)

No way will it be Dirk!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2007)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> Aren't BB going to replace any of the walked celeb's?  Isn't that what they usually do?



They should liven it up by bringing Nick Griffin and that mad mullah with the hooks instead of hands into the house.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> No way will it be Dirk!



From what I've seen Dirk is my favourite.


----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2007)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> Aren't BB going to replace any of the walked celeb's?  Isn't that what they usually do?


do you think they'd be able to find anyone to go in? not a chance...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah, I was gunning for Cleo, but she gave me the horrors a bit with her over emotional reaction to Jackiey leaving.

Jermaine's not a bad old egg either, but Dirk is the dogs bollocks


----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2007)

i didn't catch cleo's diary room debacle, so she's still my number 1.

plus she's cuter than dirk...


----------



## Pieface (Jan 12, 2007)

I saw Dirk in the diary room the other night - he was funny.  He speaks so slowly and was talking in a very considered way about how he couldn't understand every 6th word that some of the British contestants said and that he felt foreign.

Then he asked BB for Shilpa's phone number


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2007)

killer b said:
			
		

> do you think they'd be able to find anyone to go in? not a chance...



I'll go, I'm just going to lie and say I used to be a member of the 'Why Dont You' gang or something


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I'll go, I'm just going to lie and say I used to be a member of the 'Why Dont You' gang or something


I think you should say you were the rent boy wot shat on Mark Oaten.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> From what I've seen Dirk is my favourite.



Yep been saying he should win this from the off. He's


----------



## Skim (Jan 12, 2007)

I nearly named my son Dirk.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 12, 2007)

I loved Dirk too. Although I read somewhere that he's a Bush supporting NRA luvvin gun nut, which has put me off a lttle.  Anyone know if its true?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 12, 2007)

This show is now a complete fiasco. With any luck, Channel 4 will realise it and do something.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> This show is now a complete fiasco. With any luck, Channel 4 will realise it and do something.


Like what?

How is it a fiasco? 
It's a successful show


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I think you should say you were the rent boy wot shat on Mark Oaten.



Werent there two rent boys involved? we could both go on


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Like what?
> 
> How is it a fiasco?
> It's a successful show



Are the viewing figures healthy?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Werent there two rent boys involved? we could both go on


Nah, I'm Damian Lewis' stunt double

I reckon they should get that rasta wot shagged and robbed Ron Davies on Clapham Common


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2007)

> From Digi Spy: Leo leaves the house
> Day 10, 14:09 UTC - by James Welsh
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Nah, I'm Damian Lewis' stunt double
> 
> I reckon they should get that rasta wot shagged and robbed Ron Davies on Clapham Common



And the Badger Davies tried to rope in as an alibi.


----------



## Random One (Jan 12, 2007)

apparently leo knock down a door with a shovel 

 leo leaves


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Are the viewing figures healthy?


9 million on the first night, but down to 3.5 million at the mo - still counts as successful I'm told


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 12, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Like what?
> 
> How is it a fiasco?
> It's a successful show


It's a fiasco because it is not succeeding as a game show because people keep walking out.

It's a fiasco because several of the people in there are not "celebrities" by anyone's definition.

It's a fiasco because people are complaining to Ofcom (!) about one of the contestants supposedly using a racist word.

It's a fiasco because they have put a "family" in who are causing all kinds of conflicts in the house, and also causing lots of people to turn off.

It's a fiasco because I am one of the people who have turned off. 

How are you measuring that it is a successful show?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2007)

People ARE watching though - the things you've highlighted are things that make people watch, not make them switch it off - you've got it the wrong way round


----------



## Structaural (Jan 12, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I loved Dirk too. Although I read somewhere that he's a Bush supporting NRA luvvin gun nut, which has put me off a lttle.  Anyone know if its true?



He was going on about 'liberals' when weeding the flower beds the other day. Only Republicans and In Bloom tend to use that term I find...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> He was going on about 'liberals' when weeding the flower beds the other day. Only Republicans and In Bloom tend to use that term I find...


He could be an anarchostalinist


----------



## Augie March (Jan 12, 2007)

> DS:BB sources indicated that Leo followed the trail of Donny Tourette, who left the house on day 4, by climbing over the wall of the house shortly before 2pm this afternoon.



I think it's about time they built a bigger wall.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> He could be an anarchostalinist



Nah, I know all the anarchostalinists.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 12, 2007)

apropos of nothing...i watched last night for the first time since the Goody family went in. When the women were in the diary room, the "big brother" voice sounded v much like Shabaz.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jan 12, 2007)

I voted for Leo to be evicted. Can I have my money back please?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 12, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Nah, I know all the anarchostalinists.




Dirk is Ern****?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> He was going on about 'liberals' when weeding the flower beds the other day. Only Republicans and In Bloom tend to use that term I find...



Oh dear.  *childhood hero crushes memory*


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Dirk is Ern****?



Nah, Ern is Shakin Stevens, thought everybody knew that.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Oh dear.  *childhood hero crushes memory*



Come on; the A-Team were imprisoned in a military stockade for wiping out a village of gooks, you must have guessed they weren't registered democrats


----------



## exosculate (Jan 12, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I loved Dirk too. Although I read somewhere that he's a Bush supporting NRA luvvin gun nut, which has put me off a lttle.  Anyone know if its true?




He said it the other day, he's a Montanian, Bush supoporting, last great wilderness type American.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Come on; the A-Team were imprisoned in a military stockade for wiping out a village of gooks, you must have guessed they weren't registered democrats



Fair point.  That said Mr T has some fairly decent things to say about slavery (regarding him wearing gold) so...


----------



## Skim (Jan 12, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> He said it the other day, he's a Montanian, Bush supoporting, last great wilderness type American.



I didn't see that post


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> He said it the other day, he's a Montanian, Bush supoporting, last great wilderness type American.



Dirk is PBMan


----------



## exosculate (Jan 12, 2007)

P.S - What a total cock up - they've already lost 3 big characters in walkouts and the best of the family members has already been evicted.

They plastics are increasing (proportionally) as a result too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Dirk isw PBMan


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 12, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Come on; the A-Team were imprisoned in a military stockade for wiping out a village of gooks, you must have guessed they weren't registered democrats



That's true I'd forgotten about that!


----------



## Skim (Jan 12, 2007)

I liked that episode of A-Team when they made a Fairtrade co-operative and a yoghurt-weaving loom out of a matchbox


----------



## lemontop (Jan 12, 2007)

Do we know who nominated who yet? I'd like to know why Dirk was nominated. Watching the live feed now, none of them look in the least bit bothered that Leo has gone.


----------



## LDR (Jan 12, 2007)

As people keep walking, I think it would be unwise to actually spend money to vote for an eviction.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> As people keep walking, I think it would be unwise to actually spend money to vote for an eviction.



I thought you don't vote for eviction now you vote for "saving"?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2007)

Make up your own minds what he said...


----------



## LDR (Jan 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I thought you don't vote for eviction now you vote for "saving"?


Even so.  The point stands.  Why waste money on voting for someone to stay/evict if they could walk out at any moment anyway?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Even so.  The point stands.  Why waste money on voting for someone to stay/evict if they could walk out at any moment anyway?



Along with why watch it at all etc?


----------



## LDR (Jan 12, 2007)

That was my next point.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 12, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Why waste money on voting


You don't _vote_ do you?  I just watch it.  Interactivity is over rated, especially when it costs money.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 12, 2007)

Everyone at work is talking about this.  Is it:

A) Too late to get into?
B) For someone who can't think of anything worse than watching CBB, worth watching anyway?

Ta muchley.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 12, 2007)

B.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> That was my next point.



Heh thought so.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 12, 2007)

I reckon the bookies are in on this to screw all the bleedin bets up.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 12, 2007)

Leo Sayer is such an ARSE!


----------



## LDR (Jan 12, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> You don't _vote_ do you?


Of course not. 

If I'm going to vote for something.  I want to see the results.  They don't actually reveal how many people voted for who and I don't trust the producers.

Having said that I still wouldn't vote on CBB.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 12, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Leo Sayer is such an ARSE!



Word! 

Or some such down-with-teh-kids guff.

Glad the wanker has gone. Prick. With a capital prick.

I like Cleo. And H. And Jade, but only if she stops fucking crying all the time. 

Cleo is like the most beautiful woman in the whole world apart from me. So stunning.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 12, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Leo Sayer is such an ARSE!


He is.

Remember the diary room tantrum, when he threatened to get his knob out?  Well at one stage he got his hand signals mixed up and accompanied a "fuck off" with a thumbs up.  It was very funny.  And it's caught on in our house.











*"Fuck off!"*


----------



## Random One (Jan 12, 2007)

Dirk was a bit of a twat throwing the whisky away!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 12, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> Dirk was a bit of a twat throwing the whisky away!



Agreed, like a big kid throwing his toys out the pram. Jade was pissing me off though - I think she is starting to get a bit big-headed, thinking she can get in everyone's face. That could get annoying.

Carole to go.


----------



## Random One (Jan 12, 2007)

yeah i agree about Jade... she is starting to get that "i've done this before so i know how it all should work" thing about her going on

definitely still Carole to go

(Leo Sayer is obsessed by the word "celebrity"...maybe just needs to remind himself that he ONCE was one)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2007)

I still think it was a crap idea to put Jade in there (along with her family).


----------



## Random One (Jan 12, 2007)

i'm glad Carole has gone over Dirk...but that eviction really lost all its excitement coz of leo walking


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2007)

Well that interview with Carole will be interesting given how interesting she is...


----------



## aurora green (Jan 12, 2007)

*fuck off*




			
				danny la rouge said:
			
		

> He is.
> 
> Remember the diary room tantrum, when he threatened to get his knob out?  Well at one stage he got his hand signals mixed up and accompanied a "fuck off" with a thumbs up.  It was very funny.  And it's caught on in our house.



 Lol.


----------



## Skim (Jan 12, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Everyone at work is talking about this.  Is it:
> 
> A) Too late to get into?
> B) For someone who can't think of anything worse than watching CBB, worth watching anyway?
> ...



It's working for me, strangely enough


----------



## bellator (Jan 12, 2007)

I think Leo tried to redeem himself in that interview and failed, his exit was so  
Definately got problems that one.


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 12, 2007)

Christ, Davina, if you're going to interview someone, let them speak, and stop trying to put words into their mouth. You're a presenter, nothing more.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2007)

Leo made me cringe going on about people being 'celebrity'. What a fucking knobend.  

Jesus, got the telly on now and Shilpa, Jade and Danielle are arguing and nobody knows what they're talking about.  

Fuckin' 'ell.


----------



## Random One (Jan 12, 2007)

i feel like the girls just look for any excuse they can find to have a go at shilpa


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree. Sheeeeeeesh.
I'm so glad I don't know women like that.


----------



## Random One (Jan 12, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I agree. Sheeeeeeesh.
> I'm so glad I don't know women like that.


hehehe nice little quick edit there Strumpet

i rekon they are just insecure coz Shilpa doesn't sit there bitching about others with them so they feel like she must be talking about them to other...which as far as i can tell from what has been shown she doesn't really do


----------



## Augie March (Jan 12, 2007)

So Leo's plan at some kind of career revival by doing this show as clearly gone brilliantly then.

People who'd never heard of him before will now probably think that he's an utter cock.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> i feel like the girls just look for any excuse they can find to have a go at shilpa



They probably feel threatened by her looks...


----------



## bellator (Jan 12, 2007)

I really don't understand why they keep having a go! This is gonna get nastier me thinks


----------



## Random One (Jan 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> They probably feel threatened by her looks...


maybe but i rekon danielle and cleo are better looking


----------



## bellator (Jan 12, 2007)

Davina "So Carole, who do you think nominated you?". Christ is she still into this or what?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 12, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> maybe but i rekon danielle and cleo are better looking




Cleo by a mile


----------



## Random One (Jan 12, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Cleo by a mile


ok agreed


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> maybe but i rekon danielle and cleo are better looking



Cleo is but yeah fair point. Why they going on like that then?

E2A: d'oh re-read comment above, ingore q.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 12, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> hehehe nice little quick edit there Strumpet
> 
> i rekon they are just insecure coz Shilpa doesn't sit there bitching about others with them so they feel like she must be talking about them to other...which as far as i can tell from what has been shown she doesn't really do



Why ty  

Must be I spose....I just don't get it.  *shrug*


----------



## Random One (Jan 12, 2007)

i rekon to some extent Shilpa doesn't do herself any good in the way she is always trying to explain herself (as in i know u probably would but the way she does it comes across sorta annoying and Jade and Danielle don't seem to really listen to the other side of the story anyways)


----------



## Reg Perrin (Jan 12, 2007)

Shilpas a manipulative twat (who me guv?) I'm amazed by the fact that people aren't picking up on this. The only problem is that Jade and Danielle haven't the wit or wherewithall to articulate how they feel accurately.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2007)

Reg Perrin said:
			
		

> Shilpas a manipulative twat (who me guv?) I'm amazed by the fact that people aren't picking up on this. The only problem is that Jade and Danielle haven't the wit or wherewithall to articulate how they feel accurately.



It's pretty fucking transparent really, didn't like her from day one. Jackie was a twat but Shilpa Shitty knew full well that pushing her was going to have her flying off the handle...


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2007)

Reg Perrin said:
			
		

> Shilpas a manipulative twat (who me guv?) I'm amazed by the fact that people aren't picking up on this. The only problem is that Jade and Danielle haven't the wit or wherewithall to articulate how they feel accurately.




Being a casual 1 hour a night watcher of this meself, how do you come to this conclusion. Who is she manipulating in the house?


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2007)

poor old teddy.  must be embarrassing.


----------



## madamv (Jan 12, 2007)

*Fuck you*




			
				danny la rouge said:
			
		

> He is.
> 
> Remember the diary room tantrum, when he threatened to get his knob out?  Well at one stage he got his hand signals mixed up and accompanied a "fuck off" with a thumbs up.  It was very funny.  And it's caught on in our house.



Total, real LOL!!!

I never actually laugh out loud at my computer, but this is a record!   So, so true and so, so funny.  Cheers for that rougie


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2007)

You're welcome.  Glad to be of service.


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> You're welcome.  Glad to be of service.



have you all not been watching bbbm?

it's kind of been a running motif.  i mean, sorry to burst your bubble and everything danny.


----------



## bellator (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry but I can't see how or when Shilpa deserved this kind of shite. Just glad she's got the confidence to stick up for herself.


----------



## Griff (Jan 13, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Sorry but I can't see how or when Shilpa deserved this kind of shite. Just glad she's got the confidence to stick up for herself.



Absolutely. I've asked why she's 'so fucking manipulative'.

Can't see it coming TBH.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 13, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Hurrah!
> 
> 
> £6 win for me then!



Yay! *high fives*  

Ended up being at work all day and the first I heard was radio 1 mentioning something about Leo Sayer banging down a door with a shovel due to not having clean underwear?  

Anyway, the profit truck reached it's destination via a VERY strange route, but fuck it, it got there in the end. Roll on eviction 3!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Yay! *high fives*
> 
> Ended up being at work all day and the first I heard was radio 1 mentioning something about Leo Sayer banging down a door with a shovel due to not having clean underwear?
> 
> Anyway, the profit truck reached it's destination via a VERY strange route, but fuck it, it got there in the end. Roll on eviction 3!




Lucky though, would it have been a loss if Leo had been evicted?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2007)

I have switched off!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 13, 2007)

AAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww haylz mun.


----------



## bellator (Jan 13, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I have switched off!!



mmmmm good move, I think I'll just be browsing this site from now on instead of watching.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> mmmmm good move, I think I'll just be browsing this site from now on instead of watching.



Thats the plan!


----------



## Random One (Jan 13, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> mmmmm good move, I think I'll just be browsing this site from now on instead of watching.


yeah yeah yeah as soon as they stick someone new and outrageous in ul be back....youuuuu'll aaaaaaaall be back!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> AAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww haylz mun.



have some...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 13, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> yeah yeah yeah as soon as they stick someone new and outrageous in ul be back....youuuuu'll aaaaaaaall be back!



Innit


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 13, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> have some...
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bellator (Jan 13, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> yeah yeah yeah as soon as they stick someone new and outrageous in ul be back....youuuuu'll aaaaaaaall be back!



Yes yes ok you got me


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> yeah yeah yeah as soon as they stick someone new and outrageous in ul be back....youuuuu'll aaaaaaaall be back!




WHO??? 

Jason fucking Cundy and his wife Lizzie


----------



## bellator (Jan 13, 2007)

Bring me some underwear NOW!!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> mmmmm good move, I think I'll just be browsing this site from now on instead of watching.




This thread is better than the telly version.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 13, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Lucky though, would it have been a loss if Leo had been evicted?



Nope, there was a definite flip-flop afoot and real trading possibilities. Certainly a lucky break tho, I agree.  

Fuck me, I've just seen footage of Leo fighting with security on the way out on BBBM! "Fuck off you bastard!" Nutter!  

LOL x 10,000,000!


----------



## Random One (Jan 13, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> WHO???
> 
> Jason fucking Cundy and his wife Lizzie


hehehehe only if u r reaaaaally lucky!


----------



## Griff (Jan 13, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Fuck me, I've just seen footage of Leo fighting with security on the way out on BBBM! "Fuck off you bastard!" Nutter!
> 
> LOL x 10,000,000!



Yeah!  

Are people gonna be animated this time next Friday though?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 13, 2007)

I doubt it.

BBBM keep showing the Leo "Fuck Off!" thumbs-up mishap too. An absolute classic that should - indeed MUST - be shown daily for years to come.


----------



## bellator (Jan 13, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> This thread is better than the telly version.



Definately, my partner has just heard the digi spy rumour that Jack called Shilpa a paki bitch.

He is now spouting how he.......bla bla bla. I do agree with him, but do not know whether or not Jack said it as it was bleeped. If he did then  , but jesus if Jack was to do the mensa I would say 34 would be the average...


----------



## Random One (Jan 13, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Definately, my partner has just heard the digi spy rumour that Jack called Shilpa a paki bitch.
> 
> He is now spouting how he.......bla bla bla. I do agree with him, but do not know whether or not Jack said it as it was bleeped. If he did then  , but jesus if Jack was to do the mensa I would say 34 would be the average...


yeah i doubt we'll ever find out what he really said anyway


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 13, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I remember Tim (posh twat) a few series of BB ago making a really nasty 'paki' joke on the late night live feed, never got any comeback off it though.



I'm glad someone else remembers that, he should have been kicked out instantly. I was watching and the little twat even tried to cover his mike and whisper the 'joke' (thick as well as racist then).


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Nope, there was a definite flip-flop afoot and real trading possibilities. Certainly a lucky break tho, I agree.
> 
> Fuck me, I've just seen footage of Leo fighting with security on the way out on BBBM! "Fuck off you bastard!" Nutter!
> 
> LOL x 10,000,000!



I know, that clip is total quality.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Definately, my partner has just heard the digi spy rumour that Jack called Shilpa a paki bitch.
> 
> He is now spouting how he.......bla bla bla. I do agree with him, but do not know whether or not Jack said it as it was bleeped. If he did then  , but jesus if Jack was to do the mensa I would say 34 would be the average...



He makes Jade look good for sure.

Did you see the clip of him ...ahem.... sperming on Jades leg on Big Mouth. 

Aaarrggh!


----------



## bellator (Jan 13, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I know, that clip is total quality.



What a knob!! To think he is in the same class as Elton, The Beatles and The Rolling Stones!!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2007)

thats the only bit of this nonsense i saw so far

is this as good as it gets?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 13, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> WHO???
> 
> Jason fucking Cundy and his wife Lizzie



who?!

*goes to google*


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 13, 2007)

oh, a footballer.

that's not going to be enough to get people watching again is it, really?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> who?!
> 
> *goes to google*




EXACTLY, they were in the line up as a possible couple to enter the house...


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2007)

i'll just get a webcam set up in my spare room - should get some decent ratings . . .


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2007)

Never heard of them in my l;ife


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 13, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> i'll just get a webcam set up in my spare room - should get some decent ratings . . .


do it!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2007)

Anyone got one of those 8 to 6 pin cable thingies?


----------



## Random One (Jan 13, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Anyone got one of those 8 to 6 pin cable thingies?


heh u provide the equipment we are just the audience dammit!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 13, 2007)

exactly! we don't want to work for our entertainment


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey, if I had the benefit of advertising revenue it would all be taken care of, you'll just have to wait while I rummage around in this box . . .


----------



## Griff (Jan 13, 2007)

Fuckin' 'ell it's 1.15, Channel 4 is on and all I can see is people either attempting to sleep or sleeping. WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?

POKE THE CELEBRITIES WITH A STICK FOR FUCK'S SAKE, MAKE THEM DO THINGS.    

WHAT SORT OF FUCKING TELLY IS THIS FOR 1.20am FOR FUCKS SAKE?


----------



## bellator (Jan 13, 2007)

So how about 12 urbans get in a squat together and tell endemol about it?? Better tv than this


----------



## Random One (Jan 13, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Fuckin' 'ell it's 1.15, Channel 4 is on and all I can see is people either attempting to sleep or sleeping. WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?
> 
> POKE THE CELEBRITIES WITH A STICK FOR FUCK'S SAKE, MAKE THEM DO THINGS.
> 
> WHAT SORT OF FUCKING TELLY IS THIS FOR 1.20am FOR FUCKS SAKE?


hold tight 8ball will be going live soon!

but i know what u mean...earlier on in the week all of them were up late chatting bollox whispering and causing chaos, they've all become boring now...why do they need sleep anyway what the fuck do they do all day?!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh bugger, now the end's broken off.

Sorry guys, it's not going to work tonight, not least til I is soberer - unless we has an electrical engineer in the house . . .


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2007)

and wot is that rustling noise?


----------



## bellator (Jan 13, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> and wot is that rustling noise?



Mouses me thinks


----------



## Griff (Jan 13, 2007)

They're sitting there at this moment (1.29) SLEEPING


WTF?  Wake them up, make them learn puppetry, teach guide dogs, do a Rubiks's Cube int he fastest time.

DO NOT BROADCAST BORING PEOPLE SLEEPING ENDEMOL/CHANNEL4 YOU CUNTS.


----------



## bellator (Jan 13, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> They're sitting there at this moment (1.29) SLEEPING
> 
> 
> WTF?  Wake them up, make them learn puppetry, teach guide dogs, do a Rubiks's Cube int he fastest time.
> ...



They're CELEBRITIES? 


*quote Leo Sayer*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2007)

I have often wondered if saddam or the western haterz!!!! ever contemplated a plot on CBB or BB.....

It is after all the very epitomy of their hatred of us!!


Shit that was a bit deep


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 13, 2007)

bedtime haylz


----------



## Griff (Jan 13, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I
> Shit that was a bit deep



Nah, not in the slightest.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> thats the only bit of this nonsense i saw so far
> 
> is this as good as it gets?



Yup.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 13, 2007)

night nightzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 13, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Nope, there was a definite flip-flop afoot and real trading possibilities. Certainly a lucky break tho, I agree.




I wouldn't have lost, but had no money on Leo going (being a shit gambler   ).

I even managed to lay Donny last night at 50, having backed him at 100....   .....do you know anything about that rumour O&L (that Donny's going back)?

Whatever, I'm another £4 up on that, without the stress...heh heh!


I have to say, I think Shilpa's been very unfairly targetted. 

Despite me reckoning she'd be a complete spoilt snob (and ok...she is a bit of a snob, although tbf, all that stuff about people in India standing when she enters a room and calling her madam and stuff, is absolutely true!), she's done fuck all wrong afaic....Danielle had got completely the wrong end of the stick last night and deary me, that argument about the lemon juice was ridiculous and totally uncalled for - they should have been grateful to her for helping with the shopping which was more than any of them who were involved in creating that argument were doing.


----------



## Random One (Jan 13, 2007)

apparently the whole Shilpa-Danielle happened coz 1) she was drunk and 20 coz Shilpa went to console Danielle and she didn't want her too she wanted Jade to console her-what a silly cow!

and what's all this crap about "Jades been one of me best mates outside"...when Jade came in im sure she was saying she's only briefly met Danielle about twice


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2007)

Seen this? 





> From digi Spy: "Stop it," Jade warned. "Jack, I don't want you to mess up the bed, go in the toilet."
> 
> Ignoring her warnings, Jack moved closer to Jade and ejaculated over her leg, to her horror. "I couldn't help it," he insisted.
> 
> ...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> He makes Jade look good for sure.
> 
> Did you see the clip of him ...ahem.... sperming on Jades leg on Big Mouth.
> 
> Aaarrggh!




Yep I posted this already. Excruciating !


----------



## Griff (Jan 13, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Seen this?



Dear oh dear.


----------



## zed (Jan 13, 2007)

Where's it all going to end?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Where's it all going to end?



CBB or the world?


----------



## zed (Jan 13, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> CBB or the world?



Let's start with CBB.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Let's start with CBB.



Ok then.


----------



## zed (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll start.

I predict that an ex-New Labour politician will give an ex-footballers wife a facial in the BB kitchen at some time in the next 5 years.

I wonder what odds I'll get down the bookies?


----------



## lenny101 (Jan 13, 2007)

Leo freaking on Big Brother now on 4. Funny as fuck.


----------



## potential (Jan 13, 2007)

lenny101 said:
			
		

> Leo freaking on Big Brother now on 4. Funny as fuck.


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
well fuck off to aus then    he he he he he he wot a tosspot


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 13, 2007)

Leo is such a penis. End of.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2007)

That Danielle is a nasty little two-faced bitch.  I've really gone off her big style.  I used to think she was just a sweet wee lassie.  But I was wrong - she's poisonous.


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Jan 13, 2007)

I find it excruciating viewing at the moment tbh.  The treatment of Shilpa is loathesome.  It reminds me of being bullied at school.  

The thug and the cheerleader united.  Thick as shit, the pair of them.  Ugly hearted bitches.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2007)

I can't believe the racism on that show tonight.

And the extended Leo losing it clip, not been shown before i don't think was amazing entertainment. Though I have started thinking he may have a mental health issue.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2007)

suzee blue cheese said:
			
		

> I find it excruciating viewing at the moment tbh.  The treatment of Shilpa is loathesome.  It reminds me of being bullied at school.
> 
> The thug and the cheerleader united.  Thick as shit, the pair of them.  Ugly hearted bitches.




I've always disliked Jade, some people don't like that on these boards though. Danielle is even worse.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 13, 2007)

I've stopped watching  

I just couldn't bear to watch Jade and Danielle any longer.  I don't know how Shilpa is staying sane in there  


I'll just keep updated by this thread - less stressful!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> That Danielle is a nasty little two-faced bitch.  I've really gone off her big style.  I used to think she was just a sweet wee lassie.  But I was wrong - she's poisonous.




Ya bleedin heart liberal.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL

only just watching the 'highlights' 
Leo's worried about catching a disease from his own dirty underpants


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> only just watching the 'highlights'
> Leo's worried about catching a disease from his own dirty underpants




Watch the bit with the security guards, it is painful.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> only just watching the 'highlights'
> Leo's worried about catching a disease from his own dirty underpants



It was quite ridiculous wasn't it. 
I think the stress was too much for him...fear of getting evicted was what lead him to flip out.....Watching him scuffle and swear at the BB staff was painful as he's a grown man and was behaving like a spoilt child.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I can't believe the racism on that show tonight.
> 
> (


I can. I think it's a true representation of the racism that exists in this society. Although I don't believe that racism is the fundamental reason behind the victimisation of Shipla. I believe the true reason to be one of plain old jealousy.


----------



## lenny101 (Jan 13, 2007)

That Danielle is a nasty piece of work, I don't think I can watch it any more until she's gone. Her constant wining and moaning would drive me insane.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2007)

suzee blue cheese said:
			
		

> I find it excruciating viewing at the moment tbh.  The treatment of Shilpa is loathesome.  It reminds me of being bullied at school.
> 
> The thug and the cheerleader united.  Thick as shit, the pair of them.  Ugly hearted bitches.



The edit shown tonight wasn't the true extent of it either. They were both going at it hammer and tongs, full on shouting in her face. Danielle actually told her 'your just the cook, we are all friends'...that bit was cut out.

Another of Danielle's little gems has been 'she stinks of curry, she smells'...


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 13, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> It was quite ridiculous wasn't it.
> I think the stress was too much for him...fear of getting evicted was what lead him to flip out.....Watching him scuffle and swear at the BB staff was painful as he's a grown man and was behaving like a spoilt child.



I want to see that bit
does that make me a bad person?  
I've got to go to bed soon and I've got an early start tomorrow but I can't get the thought of Leo's dirty and dangerous underpants out of my mind*  

well it's ending now

has anyonegot a link for the 'painful' scene with leo and the security people?

*surely there's a Viz comic cartoon strip in there
Leo Sayer and his extremely dangerous underpants
or something


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2007)

ooops


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 13, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I want to see that bit
> does that make me a bad person?
> I've got to go to bed soon and I've got an early start tomorrow but I can't get the thought of Leo's dirty and dangerous underpants out of my mind*
> 
> ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2007)

As if by magic....


----------



## lenny101 (Jan 13, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> As if by magic....



  

Most memorabe exit ever imo.


----------



## han (Jan 13, 2007)

suzee blue cheese said:
			
		

> I find it excruciating viewing at the moment tbh.  The treatment of Shilpa is loathesome.  It reminds me of being bullied at school.
> 
> The thug and the cheerleader united.  Thick as shit, the pair of them.  Ugly hearted bitches.



Totally agree with you on that one. Danielle was being a complete bitch. 

One minute she's bitching about Shilpa, and the next minute Shilpa takes her to one side and ask her if there's a problem, and Danielle pretends there's nothing wrong, and that she likes her! God - why can't she just be honest?

Shilpa is behaving quite admirably under the circumstances, I think. I'm going off Jade a bit now, after the way she's ganged up on Shilpa with Dannielle. Jade, you're letting yourself down mate! You're better than that!

Leo leaving was hilarious. He honestly doesn't realise what a tit he's making of himself does he?! Too much of a 'celebrity' to wash his own pants. *chortle*   

Crikey, he's living on another planet. 99.9% of the planet have to wash their own knickers by hand, and he can't even manage to do it for a few weeks....

Cleo for president! God, if the world was run by people like that, there would be world peace and no wars.....  I want her to win now!


----------



## han (Jan 13, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> *surely there's a Viz comic cartoon strip in there
> Leo Sayer and his extremely dangerous underpants



 

Yes how can having to wash your own underpants be 'dangerous' ?  !


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> Shilpa is behaving quite admirably under the circumstances, I think. I'm going off Jade a bit now, after the way she's ganged up on Shilpa with Dannielle. Jade, you're letting yourself down mate! You're better than that!
> 
> !


Agree with all of that. Jade is letting herself down big time. They both know Shipla is threat to them winning. It's unfortunate they don't have the emotional maturity to conceal their absolute envy of the woman.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not wise in the ways of BB but is there no washing machine?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> Yes how can having to wash your own underpants be 'dangerous' ?  !



He was a desperate man, and said desperarte things. His fear of eviction anxiety got the better of him.


----------



## han (Jan 13, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> I'm not wise in the ways of BB but is there no washing machine?



I guess BB is trying to make them live a bit more like 'normal' people.....not everyone has a washing machine after all, do they! A large proportion of people in this country probably wash their knickers in the sink!

I think it's great. Does them good to rough it a *teensy* bit.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 13, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> As if by magic....



thanks for that

i feel rather cheap and dirty for enjoying it


----------



## DJ Triviality (Jan 13, 2007)

That Danielle needs her cunt smashed in.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> One minute she's bitching about Shilpa, and the next minute Shilpa takes her to one side and ask her if there's a problem, and Danielle pretends there's nothing wrong, and that she likes her! God - why can't she just be honest?


Yeah.  What's wrong with saying: "No, you haven't done anything wrong.  I'm sorry you have to hear this, but I think we both know I don't like you.  It's just chemistry or something, but you do my tits in; let's just try to keep away from each other."


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> I guess BB is trying to make them live a bit more like 'normal' people.....not everyone has a washing machine after all, do they! A large proportion of people in this country probably wash their knickers in the sink!
> 
> I think it's great. Does them good to rough it a *teensy* bit.



I suppose if you live in the sticks and aren't near a laundrette, but I didn't think more than a small minority of people, mainly Luddite rural pensioners perhaps, lacked access to a washing machine.

That said, they've got plenty of time on their hands so let them wash their smalls.


----------



## han (Jan 13, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> That Danielle needs her cunt smashed in.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> That Danielle needs her cunt smashed in.


A touch OTT don't you think?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm guessing this isn't colloquial slang for 'I rather like the Northern lass'


----------



## lenny101 (Jan 13, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> That Danielle needs her cunt smashed in.



A bit harsh but I think I agree.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> I'm guessing this isn't colloquial slang for 'I rather like the Northern lass'


  Sadly, no!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I can. I think it's a true representation of the racism that exists in this society. Although I don't believe that racism is the fundamental reason behind the victimisation of Shipla. I believe the true reason to be one of plain old jealousy.




Yep but its surfacing with racism. I suppose you could say its an honest reflection of alot of people, but on national telly where there are millions scrutinising it makes it so much stronger in a strange way.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> That Danielle needs her cunt smashed in.




Sorry I think that is well out of order to put your dislike into those words.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Yep but its surfacing with racism.


OK.  I'm probably being dim here, but I missed the racism.  Maybe I was making a cup of tea at the time.  Where was it?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> *surely there's a Viz comic cartoon strip in there
> Leo Sayer and his extremely dangerous underpants
> or something



That really made me chuckle.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> OK.  I'm probably being dim here, but I missed the racism.  Maybe I was making a cup of tea at the time.  Where was it?




Mainly in - doing hostile Indian accent impersonations. Them being Jo, Danielle and Jade.


----------



## madamv (Jan 13, 2007)

A few drinks and look at them.    I really dont like Danielle, which makes me sad, as I pretty much like most people for their better qualities.  She is silly, and terribly bitchy and attention seeking.  

More champagne for the house


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2007)

Who is this Danielle person?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Mainly in - doing hostile Indian accent impersonations. Them being Jo, Danielle and Jade.


I saw that.  They were doing her voice - they'd all been doing each others accents' together earlier.  She has an Indian accent; if you want to impersonate her, you do the accent.  Just as I did Danielle's accent when I was telling Mrs la rouge what a _foochin pain in the foochin arse_ I thought Danielle was.  

I don't like Danielle, and I did her accent.  But I'm not racist towards Liverpudlians.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Who is this Danielle person?


A foochin pain in the foochin arse.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I saw that.  They were doing her voice - they'd all been doing each others accents' together earlier.  She has an Indian accent; if you want to impersonate her, you do the accent.  Just as I did Danielle's accent when I was telling Mrs la rouge what a _foochin pain in the foochin arse_ I thought Danielle was.
> 
> I don't like Danielle, and I did her accent.  But I'm not racist towards Liverpudlians.




Sorry Danny it was hostile in my book, we are interpreting it differently on this one.


----------



## maximilian ping (Jan 13, 2007)

jo, danielle and jade

_*white trash*_


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Sorry Danny it was hostile in my book, we are interpreting it differently on this one.


Of course it was hostile - they don't like her.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> jo, danielle and jade
> 
> _*white trash*_



Don't you think it would be enough just to say 'trash'....no need to demean a whole race of people because of the actions of a few.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> A foochin pain in the foochin arse.



You get on Big Brother just for being a Scouser now?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Of course it was hostile - they don't like her.




I took it to be racially hostile. Just by the subtle interactions and body language. We're better than her, she can't even speak proper type of thing. I think Shilpa thinks theres motivation in it too.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 13, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> You get on Big Brother just for being a Scouser now?




Yep, they're all born entertainers.

I blame The Beatles


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2007)

It's not a phrase I've ever liked "white trash".  What makes people trash?

I used to live in a static caravan on a trailer park, by the way.  My mrs and I had our first home together there.  So, I'm trailer trash.  Never got why it made me human garbage, though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I took it to be racially hostile. Just by the subtle interactions and body language. We're better than her, she can't even speak proper type of thing. I think Shilpa thinks theres motivation in it too.


Well, I just took it to be hostile.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 14, 2007)

Ting is with Leo - he is entitled to leave at any point, and when he said "You've no right to manhandle me", its true - its a fucking telly show, not Chokey.

I think leo is a pompous twat, but do find it disgusting that the "evil producers" instructed the security staff to physically detain him, so they can get footage they need. I'm sure he has a case for false imprisonment there, you know

Bunch of cunts, all the production staff. 

Especially that in the old days if someone fucked off, i'm sure they'd cancel the eviction, to keep up the numbers - but these days they are thinking "Ch-Ching" about the phone votes so will have less people in there.

Ruining this programme they are.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> You get on Big Brother just for being a Scouser now?


She's the wife and/or girlfriend of some footballer.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 14, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Well, I just took it to be hostile.




Fair enough, i'd be interested in anyone elses opinion on this.


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Mainly in - doing hostile Indian accent impersonations. Them being Jo, Danielle and Jade.



Actually, I don't think that was racist. It's no different to anyone doing a Scottish accent, or a Liverpool accent or anything else.

What's a 'hostile Indian accent' ?  !


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Fair enough, i'd be interested in anyone elses opinion on this.



It did seem that way to me but I accept that this is because I have been aware of the racial undertones to lots of comments made about Shipla starting with Jackiey's 'that indian' crap.....

Doing her accent does not make them racist.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 14, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Ting is with Leo - he is entitled to leave at any point, and when he said "You've no right to manhandle me", its true - its a fucking telly show, not Chokey.
> 
> I think leo is a pompous twat, but do find it disgusting that the "evil producers" instructed the security staff to physically detain him, so they can get footage they need. I'm sure he has a case for false imprisonment there, you know
> 
> ...




Funnily enough I was thinking that too earlier. I think they would argue they were preventing him storming off under welfare grounds because he was in such a state. Blah blah blah.

I agree it takes a special type of low life to be a producer on this show, which is all about phone calls and adverts.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> I think leo is a pompous twat, but do find it disgusting that the "evil producers" instructed the security staff to physically detain him, so they can get footage they need. I'm sure he has a case for false imprisonment there, you know


Yeah, that was outrageous.  He's an total arsehole, but they shouldn't have locked him in and physically detained him.  Not on at all.


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2007)

[oops - just seen discussion above - I know it was hostile, but I still don't think imitating someone's accent, even if you don't like them, is racist].


----------



## exosculate (Jan 14, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> It did seem that way to me but I accept that this is because I have been aware of the racial undertones to lots of comments made about Shipla starting with Jackiey's 'that indian' crap.....
> 
> Doing her accent does not make them racist.



No i accept doing an accent doesn't on its own. 

But as you say the background is

1) Jackiey calling her The Indian who probably lives in a Shack
2) Jack and the did he say Paki incident.

I think i heard Jade call her a Dog at one point too. Again not racist.

Anyway it felt wrong to me.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 14, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> [oops - just seen discussion above - I know it was hostile, but I still don't think imitating someone's accent, even if you don't like them, is racist].




Again I agree not on its own, but I still felt it had some racist underpinnings in this case.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> She's the wife and/or girlfriend of some footballer.



Oh Lordy fuck - what have we come to 

e2a - though it's nice of her to multi-task if she's being the wife AND the girlfriend


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Doing her accent does not make them racist.


Indeed.

Nor do I think Jackiey was being racist, as it happens.  She's dim and confused, yes, but she simply couldn't say the name  (no idea why - it's no harder than Dirk or Jermaine, say). But then Jackiey is clearly not very bright.  She struggled with "Shilpa" the same as she struggled with "dilemma".  So she took to saying "Princess", or (when she thought she'd been told off for saying that) finally "the Indian".  

Now you and I wouldn't use that as a personal descriptive term, but Jackiey - I'll wager - hasn't read much in the way of equal opportunities policy statements.  She'd probably have called her "the ginger bird" or "the black woman", or whatever.  Which we wouldn't have done either, but you can't project liberal niceties onto people who haven't come into contact with them.  Shilpa _is_ Indian.  But I'm pretty sure Jackiey's dislike for her wasn't down to her race.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> No i accept doing an accent doesn't on its own.
> 
> But as you say the background is
> 
> ...



It was Danielle that called her a dog...other things said about her are:
Wanker
Scumbag
You're just the cook, we're all friends.
Nightmare...
'that indian...' there are more as well..,...
It feels wrong because it is wrong.

Apparently Cleo has now decided to support Shilpa a bit more...


> From Digi Spy: Cleo's conversation with Shilpa last night
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> 2) Jack and the did he say Paki incident.


Ooh, I missed that.  When was that?  What was that?

(I didn't see a couple of installments).


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Oh Lordy fuck - what have we come to
> 
> e2a - though it's nice of her to multi-task if she's being the wife AND the girlfriend


I don't know which - she _described herself_ as a WAG.  (Which even I know means wife and girlfriend.  But unless she has two on the go...)


----------



## Celt (Jan 14, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I don't know which - she _described herself_ as a WAG.  (Which even I know means wife and girlfriend.  But unless she has two on the go...)




She is Teddy Sherhinghams familiar


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Ooh, I missed that.  When was that?  What was that?
> 
> (I didn't see a couple of installments).


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

Celt said:
			
		

> She is Teddy Sherhinghams familiar


He's a wizard, and she's a cat this Teddy geezer has given human form?

That explains a lot.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

>


I saw that, as it happens.  What was bleeped out?  How do you know it was "Paki"?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I saw that, as it happens.  What was bleeped out?  How do you know it was "Paki"?



To be honest, I wasn't sure myself and thought it was 'bitch' or 'cunt....I posted that a few pages back.
It is now generally assumed that 'paki' is what he said.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2007)

Celt said:
			
		

> She is Teddy Sherhinghams familiar



She is an animal spirit that follows Teddy Sheringham around and protects him from dark forces?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> To be honest, I wasn't sure myself and thought it was 'bitch' or 'cunt....I posted that a few pages back.
> It is now generally assumed that 'paki' is what he said.


Yeah, OK but why is it "assumed"?

And why would they bleep it out?  If he's racist scum we need to know.  Who are they protecting?

I assumed "cunt" at the time - they always bleep out cunt, but they allow a certain amount of fucks per exchange, depending on the time it airs.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Yeah, OK but why is it "assumed"?



Lip readers afoot?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> She is an animal spirit that follows Teddy Sheringham around and protects him from dark forces?


Hmmm.  Don't you read?


----------



## maximilian ping (Jan 14, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Don't you think it would be enough just to say 'trash'....no need to demean a whole race of people because of the actions of a few.



white trash is a well known expression, divvy


----------



## exosculate (Jan 14, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> It was Danielle that called her a dog...other things said about her are:
> Wanker
> Scumbag
> You're just the cook, we're all friends.
> ...




Oops danielle sorry.

Very wrong

Cleo is nice though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Lip readers afoot?


You need more of the face for lip reading.  And anyway, it's only 60% accurate.  Mostly lip reader rely on context, because many of the sounds we make aren't made with lips alone.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 14, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> white trash is a well known expression, divvy



Doesn't make it acceptable.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2007)

Plosives are the easiest to read, though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Plosives are the easiest to read, though.


Yes, they are.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> white trash is a well known expression, divvy


So is "black bastard", for example.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2007)

Fuller version of the argument between Danielle, Jade and Shilpa.....


----------



## exosculate (Jan 14, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> So is "black bastard", for example.




I'm starting to really understand how racism against white people is the last _acceptable _type of racism to voice


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> white trash is a well known expression, divvy


  It's offensive, Divvy


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm starting to really understand how racism against white people is the last _acceptable _type of racism to voice



Mmmmmmmmmm FWIW it was voiced here by a black person...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

I couldn't watch much of that - that Dannielle was doing my head it.  Stupid wee lassie.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Yeah, OK but why is it "assumed"?
> 
> And why would they bleep it out?  If he's racist scum we need to know.  Who are they protecting?
> 
> I assumed "cunt" at the time - they always bleep out cunt, but they allow a certain amount of fucks per exchange, depending on the time it airs.



As i said, i thought 'bitch' or 'cunt'...


----------



## maximilian ping (Jan 14, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Doesn't make it acceptable.



i know but rutita seemed like or was pretending they had never heard the expression. i quite like it, but then maybe its because i used to get called it in a kind of affectionate way by some Acton asians i used to hang out with. its better than 'chavs'. 

what i meant by calling them white trash is their thick, small town attitude to the indian/paki/princess (wotever they are calling her) shilpa. they can't fathom her so they just gang up against her like the dense fuckwits they are


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I couldn't watch much of that - that Dannielle was doing my head it.  Stupid wee lassie.



Got more interesting or telling towards the end because Dani was trashed and got confused, Jade backed dowb because she had no clue what she was talking about and Jermaine and H were comforting Shipla.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 14, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmmmm FWIW it was voiced here by a black person...




That doesn't matter. Lets call it _chavism_, anyone can do that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm starting to really understand how racism against white people is the last _acceptable _type of racism to voice


What are you saying?  That I'd challenge racism against white people but not otherwise?

I challenge racism wherever I see it, but I dislike the phrase 'white trash' because of the "trash" element.  It is a class thing, in my view.  And I very much dislike it.

I have no idea what ethnicity maximilian ping is.  I was merely pointing out that because a phrase is well-known it doesn't make it acceptable.


----------



## maximilian ping (Jan 14, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> It's offensive, Divvy



 what's wrong with being offensive in the right context, divnuts


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> i know but rutita seemed like or was pretending they had never heard the expression.


I was expressing my dislike of the phrase. Of course I've heard it.


> what i meant by calling them white trash is their thick, small town attitude to the indian/paki/princess (wotever they are calling her) shilpa. they can't fathom her so they just gang up against her like the dense fuckwits they are



I agree with your sentiments but still wouldn't use the term 'White trash' myself. Trash, yes!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> what i meant by calling them white trash is their thick, small town attitude


You mean they're working class and provincial?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 14, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> What are you saying?  That I'd challenge racism against white people but not otherwise?
> 
> I challenge racism wherever I see it, but I dislike the phrase 'white trash' because of the "trash" element.  It is a class thing, in my view.  And I very much dislike it.
> 
> I have no idea what ethnicity maximilian ping is.  I was merely pointing out that because a phrase is well-known it doesn't make it acceptable.



Eh?

Its not directed at you, its a general point about what is acceptable to society these days.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> what's wrong with being offensive in the right context, divnuts



It's rather childish, inarticulate and generally gets in the way of reasoning.


----------



## maximilian ping (Jan 14, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> You mean they're working class and provincial?



no, white trash


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Its not directed at you,


It's just that you quoted me, then made the comment.  

[posting etiquette advice] Maybe in future if you're going to quote someone, make the comments relevant to the quote.  Or don't quote them.[/posting etiquette advice]


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> no, white trash


I find that offensive, and I've explained why - it writes off a class of people as human garbage.


----------



## maximilian ping (Jan 14, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> It's rather childish, inarticulate and generally gets in the way of reasoning.



c'mon, youve called someone an upper class prick, for eg, before?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 14, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> It's just that you quoted me, then made the comment.
> 
> [posting etiquette advice] Maybe in future if you're going to quote someone, make the comments relevant to the quote.  Or don't quote them.[/posting etiquette advice]




Sorry, i'm tired,  I was trying to concur that saying black bastard (as you did ironically) would be seen as far worse than saying white trash or chav.

Admittedly I didn't explain it too well.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

It's cool.  I'm "tired", too, as it happens.


----------



## maximilian ping (Jan 14, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I find that offensive, and I've explained why - it writes off a class of people as human garbage.



ok will stop it. i mean to insult them, not you


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> ok will stop it. i mean to insult them, not you


  Cheers.  I agree they deserve to be insulted, it's just that the insults could be better-directed.  An insult sniper, if you will, rather than an insult of mass destruction.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> c'mon, youve called someone an upper class prick, for eg, before?


 YEs I have. Don't have call to use it myself. Probably say snob if I had to.
You know what I don't like about the phrase 'white trash',it's obvious ....Trash behaviour isn't racially specific, so shouldn't be popularly accepted as such.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> An insult sniper, if you will, rather than an insult of mass destruction.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  Don't you read?



I was watching the inaccurate caricaturing of autistic people on ITV - back on track now


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> I was watching the inaccurate caricaturing of autistic people on ITV


Were they showing Rainman again?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2007)

Nah, Mercury Rising.

They got a few of the little things right, to be fair but, well, you know Hollywood.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

Haven't seen that, but because of Bruce Willis being in it.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2007)

You have something against Bruce Willis?

You don't even concede that he was great in _12 Monkeys_?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> You have something against Bruce Willis?


I want to do violence when I see his smug, conceited face.  The arsehole.



> You don't even concede that he was great in _12 Monkeys_?


I haven't watched anything with him in it since Moonlighting.  Even thinking about him makes me nauseous.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2007)

12 Monkeys is really good, honest.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> 12 Monkeys is really good, honest.


It has, though, Bruce Willis in it.  I really, really can't watch him.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2007)

Tis a shame.

Maybe in the future they'll have DVDs with options where you can watch the film with different actors.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Tis a shame.
> 
> Maybe in the future they'll have DVDs with options where you can watch the film with different actors.


Excellent idea.

The Shipping News was on tonight.  I loved the book, but couldn't believe it when I heard they were going to make it with Kevin Spacey in the lead role.  He isn't right at all.  It should have been Gerard Depardieu.  I've never seen the film, and don't want to.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2007)

Saw it earlier and really enjoyed it, though I haven't read the book.


----------



## zed (Jan 14, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Don't you think it would be enough just to say 'trash'....no need to demean a whole race of people because of the actions of a few.



I don't find it demeaning and I suspect nor do the vast majority of people.

You need to get a sense of perspective.


----------



## DJ Triviality (Jan 14, 2007)

*sigh*

That Carole Malone said that she didn't trust Ian 'H' Watkins in today's Sunday Mirror. She also revealed Jade is going to punch Shilpa, I hope Jade does so they can charge her with assault. Then Danielle and Jack can be charged with inciting racial hatred. 

They are sending in that boy/girl antique dealer.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> I don't find it demeaning and I suspect nor do the vast majority of people.
> 
> You need to get a sense of perspective.



Oh I see, you don't agree with me and therefore I need to get a sense of perspective?

At least one other person on this thread has said they find the phrase offensive, do they need to get a sense of perspective as well?

Why is it ok to attack the white working class in that way?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> They are sending in that boy/girl antique dealer.


Who?


----------



## DJ Triviality (Jan 14, 2007)

Lauren HARRIES


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> Lauren HARRIES



Yeap! just saw this...





> 14 January 2007
> TRANS MISSION
> Lauren and her mum join house
> Exclusive by Lara Gould TV Reporter
> ...


----------



## zoooo (Jan 14, 2007)

Why her mum though?
WHyyyy?


----------



## DJ Triviality (Jan 14, 2007)

yeah, that is a bit lame. Stick Science, Eugene and Dennis Rodman in for the final week!

Get Sandy back in!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 14, 2007)

Carol Malone's column from today's Sunday Mirror


----------



## Structaural (Jan 14, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> That Carole Malone said that she didn't trust Ian 'H' Watkins in today's Sunday Mirror. She also revealed Jade is going to punch Shilpa, I hope Jade does so they can charge her with assault. Then Danielle and Jack can be charged with inciting racial hatred.
> 
> They are sending in that boy/girl antique dealer.



Jade's gonna punch the 1st Dan Karate Black-Belt Shilpa  - that I gotta see. 

I didn't like how Danielle and Jade ganged up on her yesterday? Suddenly Danielle is Jade's 'best friend'... Jade would do well to distance herself from her... she's a genius in comparison.

Lauren eh? jeez, she's borderline bonkers isn't she?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 14, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> I didn't like how Danielle and Jade ganged up on her yesterday? Suddenly Danielle is Jade's 'best friend'... Jade would do well to distance herself from her... she's a genius in comparison.



Jade looked a bit surprised though when Danielle said they were best mates. Jade had already said when she was in the HND that she'd only met her a couple of times before. Danielle is an idiot. I don't think Teddy will be happy with her performance. Did you notice when she said something like 'ask Teddy when he's going to propose to me' to Carole before she left. If he was going to he probably won't now. Who would want such a clueless bitch.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Danielle is an idiot.


Yup.  And a nasty, two-faced one into the bargain.


----------



## Skim (Jan 14, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Lauren eh? jeez, she's borderline bonkers isn't she?



*whispers*

"In this country, we call them subnormal."


----------



## aurora green (Jan 14, 2007)

I am so enjoying the tribute band task.


----------



## story (Jan 14, 2007)

Go Germaine!


----------



## lenny101 (Jan 14, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> Go Germaine!



he's good, daniella is terrible.


----------



## DJ Triviality (Jan 14, 2007)

Jack is a good singer.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 14, 2007)

Best bit I've seen so far, the tribute bands were total quality.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 14, 2007)

Gave me a well needed giggle that.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 14, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Best bit I've seen so far, the tribute bands were total quality.



Best bit of big Brother ever.
Was so funny.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> It has, though, Bruce Willis in it.  I really, really can't watch him.



That's a shame becuase he's excellent in it...


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2007)

Jack was adorable


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 14, 2007)

i thought tonight's was a bit shit


----------



## Aravis (Jan 15, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> Jack was adorable



Yes isn't he just!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 15, 2007)

He is a twaat


----------



## Skim (Jan 15, 2007)

I find Jack really irritating... the sooner him and Jade are gone, the better.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> He is a twaat



What she saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaid!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 15, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> What she saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaid!



The way he just knocked one out on her leg, then just lay back,,,,weeellll, i would have kicked the cunt right out of bed


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2007)

Me too but that's what she gets for dating a stupid BOY eh.


----------



## Aravis (Jan 15, 2007)

What a spineless wimp Cleo is - loved her at first, but very disapointed.

Comforting Shilpa on live feed after sitting like a knob while that revolting Goody thing ranted complete shit at her.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2007)

The tribute bands episode was funny...

In the Diary Room, discussing the progress of rehearsals:

Jade:"They've got Jermain Jackson!"
Big Brother:"You've got H from Steps."

Even Jade realised how funny that was.


----------



## bellator (Jan 15, 2007)

From Digi Spy;

Thank you for contacting Channel 4 Viewer Enquiries.

In the episode of CELEBRITY BIG BROTHER transmitted on Thursday 9th January, a
comment made by Jack when he was referring to Shilpa was indeed bleeped out. The
word that was censored was not a racial slur, it was a very vulgar expletive
that is always censored in the programme, no matter who says it or what time the
programme is aired at. I hope this information helps to appease any offence
caused.

Thank you again for taking the time to contact us. We appreciate all feedback
from our viewers; complimentary or otherwise.

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bellator (Jan 15, 2007)

Aravis said:
			
		

> What a spineless wimp Cleo is - loved her at first, but very disapointed.
> 
> Comforting Shilpa on live feed after sitting like a knob while that revolting Goody thing ranted complete shit at her.




Yeh apparantly Jade made Shilpa cry again by having yet another go at her. This is why I did not watch it last night, it's awful. 
Cleo needs to grow a spine.


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2007)

i caught a bit of that - and instantly lost interest. 

if they're going to start bullying and picking on one person (however stuck up etc. etc. she is), i ain't watching.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Cleo needs to grow a spine.



Indeed and if I have to hear that hippy/new age bullshit about "remaking the circle" again...seems like all but Jermaine have lost their sheen (and even he's getting a bit moralistic/I'm the wise man for my tastes)


----------



## Belushi (Jan 15, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Indeed and if I have to hear that hippy/new age bullshit about "remaking the circle" again...seems like all but Jermaine have lost their sheen (and even he's getting a bit moralistic/I'm the wise man for my tastes)



I aint been able to take him seriously since I discovered (thanks to Charlie Brooker is Saturdays Grauniad) that he has a son called _Jermajesty_


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I aint been able to take him seriously since I discovered (thanks to Charlie Brooker is Saturdays Grauniad) that he has a son called _Jermajesty_



Yeah I know but I've heard much worse names for a celeb kid...


----------



## Griff (Jan 15, 2007)

Lauren Harries


----------



## moomoo (Jan 15, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Lauren Harries




When is she going in?


----------



## Griff (Jan 15, 2007)

Not sure, maybe today or tomorrow.


----------



## citygirl (Jan 15, 2007)

well, she looks _slightly_ better than she USED to...







i imagine we'll hear all about the "troubles" she and her family have had to "endure" during the past few years...

but i have to say...not looking as bad as i remember...


----------



## moomoo (Jan 15, 2007)

Have Jade and Danielle stopped being vile yet?

I don't want to watch it until they have gone


----------



## citygirl (Jan 15, 2007)

dunno...i'm stuck with cbeebies


----------



## foo (Jan 15, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Have Jade and Danielle stopped being vile yet?
> 
> I don't want to watch it until they have gone



i know. that was horrible wasn't it. 

i have to say Danielle was the worst offender but hey, fuck the pair of em.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 15, 2007)

citygirl said:
			
		

> well, she looks _slightly_ better than she USED to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Innit.  She scrubs up well.


----------



## Griff (Jan 15, 2007)

I fear she may well be far too nuts to be allowed into the house. After reading some of the Digital Spy forums, it seemed she initially failed a psycological test and was replaced by Cleo to start with.

But if she does get in, well it'll certainly be more car-crash stuff alright.


----------



## citygirl (Jan 15, 2007)

but by the sounds of it...i'm probably better off sticking with cbeebies


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 15, 2007)

Another Red Devil spoiler over on digispy now:


*SPOILER* - New Shopping Task
IT'S GUNGE TIME - THE HOUSEMATES FACE A VIP ASSAULT COURSE

(Live on E4 streaming, Monday 15 January) 

For this week's shopping task, the nine celebrity housemates will be running the gauntlet as they take on Big Brother's Red Carpet assault course.

This afternoon, Big Brother gathered all the housemates in the Lounge to explain that they will be attending a special Red Carpet later this afternoon. The housemates must dress in suitably glamorous attire, tuxedos and ball-gowns.

Once the housemates are changed, Big Brother will call one of them to the Diary Room to collect an envelope containing instructions for the task. These reveal that housemates have 9 minutes to negotiate the red carpet assault course in the garden, collecting an award along the way. Should Housemates complete the assault course in less than 9 minutes, they will receive a luxury shopping budget. If Housemates fail, they will receive a basic shopping budget.

The housemates will tackle the following obstacles:

* Limo - Housemates must all wait in a limousine, ready to run the Red Carpet.

* VIP Pit - Housemates must first negotiate their way through the perils of the gunge-filled VIP Pit, ducking through the hoops as they go.

* Champagne Fountain - Housemates must make their way over the champagne fountain being sprayed with sticky water all the way.

* Shower Of Awards - Housemates must collect a trophy from the lectern by unscrewing it, all the time being gunged from above.

* Crawl Of Fame - Housemates must crawl through the sticky Hollywood crawl of fame gunge trap.

* Fan Frenzy - Housemates must stop for autographs by the paparazzi where they'll be squirted with gunge from the camera lenses.

* Photo Opportunity - At the end of the Red Carpet, Housemates must pose for pictures with their trophy before the next Housemate makes their run.

Sounds quite good. Just wish Leo was still here to tackle this one.


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> I fear she may well be far too nuts to be allowed into the house. After reading some of the Digital Spy forums, it seemed she initially failed a psycological test and was replaced by Cleo to start with.
> 
> But if she does get in, well it'll certainly be more car-crash stuff alright.



I really think this is going too far down the weird/fucked up/sadistic route....

The reason why she is so fucked up was cos she was a 'child genius' (what a hideous concept!) and went to Oxford when she was like 10 or something. And her parents really pressurised her, and she's clearly OFF. THE. WALL. And deeply damaged. I think it's quite cruel, tbh.

I know I'm going to be looking through my hands at this tonight.


----------



## Snufkin! (Jan 15, 2007)

The thing is according to that Keith Allen programme about her and her family, she never was a genuis her parents made it up and when she was on the TV it was all staged to make her look clever.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 15, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> I really think this is going too far down the weird/fucked up/sadistic route....
> 
> The reason why she is so fucked up was cos she was a 'child genius' (what a hideous concept!) and went to Oxford when she was like 10 or something. And her parents really pressurised her, and she's clearly OFF. THE. WALL. And deeply damaged. I think it's quite cruel, tbh.
> 
> I know I'm going to be looking through my hands at this tonight.



You sure you aren't mixing her up with Ruth Lawrence?


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> You sure you aren't mixing her up with Ruth Lawrence?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lauren_Harries

nope!


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2007)

She was attacked by neighbours for being a trannie!  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/wales/4218250.stm


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> She was attacked by neighbours for being a trannie!
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/wales/4218250.stm


Is it just me or does that photo of her and her brother look Photoshopped?


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2007)

God their bruises do look a bit weird and painted on, don't they!

But it MUST be true! It's the BBC!!


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 15, 2007)

From the BBC article:

"She has decided to move to Los Angeles in the new year and said she believes the Californian city will provide a safer environment than Cardiff."

What the fuck is wrong with people? I must admit that I don't understand transexualism myself, but I wouldn't go round beating people up over it


----------



## Ranu (Jan 15, 2007)

How can someone fail the psychological tests to get on BB and then still be allowed to go on?  Surely this is dangerous?


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 15, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> How can someone fail the psychological tests to get on BB and then still be allowed to go on?  Surely this is dangerous?



It didn't stop them with Shezbang (or whatever he was called) last summer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> How can someone fail the psychological tests to get on BB and then still be allowed to go on?  Surely this is dangerous?


I don't know but I think it's a really really bad idea.
She's a fruitcake - the C4 prog on her was pretty disturbing - it _seemed _that Harries was uncertain about her sexuality and her mother pressured her into having a sex change. Her parents are vile dishonest exploitational cunts, even if that isn't true


----------



## cillaB (Jan 15, 2007)

Lauren has already been on one reality TV show - it was last year when a load of (not) celebrities had to learn how to be hairdressers and beauticians - think  it was on 5, and I didnt mean to watch it honest, its just whenever I switched on there it was!

She wasn't particularly bonkers on that, just very very very annoying in a selfish and melodramatic sort of way - definitely not in the same league as Shebaz, but she is somewhat "unaware of self", I'd say.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 15, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> I really think this is going too far down the weird/fucked up/sadistic route....
> 
> The reason why she is so fucked up was cos she was a 'child genius' (what a hideous concept!) and went to Oxford when she was like 10 or something. And her parents really pressurised her, and she's clearly OFF. THE. WALL. And deeply damaged. I think it's quite cruel, tbh.
> 
> I know I'm going to be looking through my hands at this tonight.




Han this person is no genius. There was a brilliant expose of the whole family sometime back.

I agree this person has been very clearly screwed up by her very strange parents.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 15, 2007)

oooh - it seems like Ofcom has recieved a bunch of complaints about the racist bullying of Shilpa!

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/15012007/356/celeb-big-brother-racism-probe.html


----------



## exosculate (Jan 15, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Another Red Devil spoiler over on digispy now:
> 
> 
> *SPOILER* - New Shopping Task
> ...




Nothing can get close to the tribute band stuff.


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Han this person is no genius. There was a brilliant expose of the whole family sometime back.
> 
> I agree this person has been very clearly screwed up by her very strange parents.



Yep I read about the Keith Allen documentary, and that she wasn't really a genius after all.

Still, I think it's quite  that she will be used for her freak-value, and probably mocked whilst in there.

I hope she'll be ok. However much of a con-artist she was in the past, she's hardly going to fit in and will therefore be a candidate for being thrown to the lions, as it were....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 15, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Nothing can get close to the tribute band stuff.



Best thing by a long way, you're right - it was fun, simple, everyone was laughing, and the grin on JJ's face at the end was priceless. Exactly what BB should be about.

Watching the live feed now the task looks a bit over-designed, but it hasn't started yet. The older HMs look less than thrilled. If only Leo was here to throw what would undoubtably be the mother of all celebrity strops.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 15, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> Yep I read about the Keith Allen documentary, and that she wasn't really a genius after all.
> 
> Still, I think it's quite  that she will be used for her freak-value, and probably mocked whilst in there.
> 
> I hope she'll be ok. However much of a con-artist she was in the past, she's hardly going to fit in and will therefore be a candidate for being thrown to the lions, as it were....



That was it, Keith Allen, couldn't remember his name, though I could see his face. I don't like Keith Allen much to be honest but I thought that documentary was in the public interest and very well made. I think the whole family buy all their qualifications online. The whole family are _Doctors_ of this and that several times over.

Agree though, they'll only put her in to totally take the piss. They shouldn't do that with people as delicate as she is.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 15, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> I really think this is going too far down the weird/fucked up/sadistic route....
> 
> The reason why she is so fucked up was cos she was a 'child genius' (what a hideous concept!) and went to Oxford when she was like 10 or something. And her parents really pressurised her, and she's clearly OFF. THE. WALL. And deeply damaged. I think it's quite cruel, tbh.
> 
> I know I'm going to be looking through my hands at this tonight.



No she's fucked up because she was homeschooled by a pair of cultish-like mind-fucking parents (allegedly, like), who make David Icke look like Norm Chomsky. Keith Allen walked off the documentary he was filming because he couldn't take them. Her stuff about Antiques was fed to her by her parents to make him/her appear clever. Poor guy really.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2007)

*To those who think there's been racism in the House...*

Just an idea.  But Davina mentioned a Fax in the wall, where the public will be able to ask the housemates difficult questions.

Why not submit questions along the lines of: "Jo, do you think it is racist to immitate Shilpa's accent in that way?"

Then (if the question is selected) we'd be able to judge her/their reactions.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 15, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Best thing by a long way, you're right - it was fun, simple, everyone was laughing, and the grin on JJ's face at the end was priceless. Exactly what BB should be about.
> 
> Watching the live feed now the task looks a bit over-designed, but it hasn't started yet. The older HMs look less than thrilled. If only Leo was here to throw what would undoubtably be the mother of all celebrity strops.



He'd have probably done it commando style, knowing how sensitive he is about his pantaloons.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 15, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Just an idea.  But Davina mentioned a Fax in the wall, where the public will be able to ask the housemates difficult questions.
> 
> Why not submit questions along the lines of: "Jo, do you think it is racist to immitate Shilpa's accent in that way?"
> 
> Then (if the question is selected) we'd be able to judge her/their reactions.




Go on fax it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Go on fax it.



I think a more poignant question like 'What the HM's views on bullying are' or 'Would you step in if you witnessed someone being bullied?.....The witches of Eastwick may miss the point but it would resonate with the others.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 15, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I think a more poignant question like 'What the HM's views on bullying are' or 'Would you step in if you witnessed someone being bullied?.....The witches of Eastwick may miss the point but it would resonate with the others.




We need to construct a good question, but will they ask it?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 15, 2007)

They FAILED the task for being too slow btw, although everyone seemed to give it a proper go. The oldies had a few problems getting under the nets, Ian and Jack were very fast, Danielle's dress fell down, and Shilpa looked like she'd gone into shock by the end of it all.

Is it time for a 3rd eviction *oddsflash!*? I think it is...

Danielle: 3.55
Jack: 3.7
Jade: 4.3
Shilpa: 5.4
Dirk: 12.5
Jo: 26.0
Jermaine: 40.0
Any Other: 50.0
Ian: 55.0
Cleo: 100.0

Warning: no procedure for the 3rd eviction has been announced yet, so tread carefully. If there are normal nominations (fat chance!) then Shilpa will be up, plus Dirk (probably). Jo is the lowest-profile member of the witch's coven and should fly under the radar, whilst Danielle looks vulnerable and WILL be evicted if nominated. Jade looks a little short at 4.3 and I've laid accordingly - Endemol still love her and her fee (while not in the Shilpa/Dirk/Jermaine league) is bound to be high, these people do like to get bang for their buck iyswim.
I'd be amazed to see a Dirk-Shilpa battle for this reason alone - vulnerable expendables (ie low-fee and unpopular) at the moment include Danielle and Jack and one of them WILL be in the eviction mix. Both of them are potential/actual embarrassments for Endemol too, with accusations of racism and bullying filling the papers.

Of course, they could just pick straws or have them standing on a box all day or something, that's why the eviction markets are so volatile and exciting.  Have fun!


----------



## DJ Triviality (Jan 15, 2007)

I think they need to get rid of gentle, decent people like Jermaine, Dirk and Cleo. Stick in more people like Danielle in. I dont know, bring back Maxwell, get Stacey off Eastenders in with that Danny Dyer and the one who goes out with the blonde Sugerbabe.

Then you wouldnt mind watching all the bullying and nastiness unfold.


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 15, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> oooh - it seems like Ofcom has recieved a bunch of complaints about the racist bullying of Shilpa!
> 
> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/15012007/356/celeb-big-brother-racism-probe.html



Funnily, I just clicked on that story on the Beeb news website, and the page wasn't found, so I went over to Guardian Unlimited, and got the same thing.  Some kind of legal shenanigans going on?  The Beeb page is back up, after, I suspect, some quick alterations - namely what was said in a "private" conversation between Jack and Jade.

I had to go to the Calcutta Times to get a version including what Jack Tweedy is supposed to have said, ie "Shilpa is a fucking Paki".

Hmm.  Mind you, Shilpa's legal representative seems to be a very forgiving soul... read the article!


----------



## DJ Triviality (Jan 15, 2007)

That Jack is a cultured individual.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 15, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> That Jack is a cultured individual.



You mean he was developed in a petri dish?


----------



## citygirl (Jan 15, 2007)

@those fucking girls


----------



## Random One (Jan 15, 2007)

Shilpa oh Shilpa i want to defend you but sometimes chick you need to just let things go!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 15, 2007)

2 hours 50 mins to cook a chicken!


----------



## Random One (Jan 15, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> 2 hours 50 mins to cook a chicken!


apparently so..if it's a big'un loike


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> Shilpa oh Shilpa i want to defend you but sometimes chick you need to just let things go!



Why do you want to defend her?


----------



## citygirl (Jan 15, 2007)

lol  quotes of the year from the girls


----------



## lenny101 (Jan 15, 2007)

Fucking moaning about the chicken!

Never cooked one, how long should it take?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 15, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> apparently so..if it's a big'un loike



It must be genetically modified though - no way does a normal chook take *that* long [20 mins a lb plus 20 mins imho].


----------



## citygirl (Jan 15, 2007)

*faints with frustration*


----------



## lenny101 (Jan 15, 2007)

Sat on there fucking arses moaning about the cooking!


----------



## Random One (Jan 15, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Why do you want to defend her?


coz i think the other girls do pick on her....but after a while she should learn and  just go with whatever arse they are talking


----------



## 8ball (Jan 15, 2007)

Jack doesn't milk babies with his nipples.

Well that's good to know.


----------



## Random One (Jan 15, 2007)

hehehehe


----------



## D'wards (Jan 15, 2007)

Surely Jade cannot be that thick, surely


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm annoyed with the other celebs.....it seems so far that no one has said "ok, leave the woman alone now. You may not think so but what you're doing is bullying. Enough."


Cmonnnnnnnnnnn H, Jermaine, Dirk!, Cleooooooooo SAY SOMETHING. 


Hang on.....Cleo is kinda trying...ish....JUST SAY IT!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 15, 2007)

jade made me laugh when danielle told her that she'd scored highest in an IQ test on the liverpool WAGS (  )

can't remember the exact words, but I'm sure someone else will be along soon


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 15, 2007)

The Jade act will still fool 50% of BB voters imo. 
In other news the 'H' from Steps money train may be just about to reach destination profitsville - in from 21.0 last week right down to 7.6. How far can we go tonight?  

(I also backed Leo heavily at 30's last week. Oops!   )


----------



## lemontop (Jan 15, 2007)

Did I really just hear Jo say 'That's why they're so thin because they are sick all the time?'


----------



## D'wards (Jan 15, 2007)

Those "birds" are bullying fucking idiots, and they will rue the day when they get outside - no one likes a bully after all.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 15, 2007)

big brother should set a task for danielle not to say fooking for 24 hours.

if she fails, she dies.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 15, 2007)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Did I really just hear Jo say 'That's why they're so thin because they are sick all the time?'



On some level they're goading each other into saying something openly racist by agreeing with each other as they escalate their responses in order to convince themselves their behaviour is acceptable.

Give it a day or two and barring interference there'll be a career-ending comment.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 15, 2007)

Defo descended into racism now, and i'm the first to say Pah when people throw accusations of racism about lightly.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 15, 2007)

Big Brother fails Embryology 101


----------



## lenny101 (Jan 15, 2007)

I think Shilpa can take, she's pretty strong IMO.


----------



## girasol (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm barely watching it this time, but tonight is making my blood boil.

The 'girls' are so fucking insecure the only way they can feel better is by trying to destroy someone who's so much stronger and self-assured.  

I hate people like that and whenever I've found myself surronded by that kind of mentality I've always ran a mile.  I think they're really sad, petty minded losers.

(((Shilpa)))


----------



## moomoo (Jan 15, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> big brother should set a task for danielle not to say fooking for 24 hours.
> 
> if she fails, she dies.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 15, 2007)

I was just saying earlier how down to earth and nice Jo seemed - scrap that.  

I think the gals are being right little bitches to Shilpa, and about Shilpa, but it's hard to be 100% on her side when she gathers her cabal around and takes the piss out of how someone says whale  (imo it was pretty damn near the same as how she said it anyway).

At this point Cleo to win, although I too wish she would grow some sort of backbone - but maybe it would spoil her flawless beauty? I'd back Dirk too if it weren't for his rather unfortunate gun-toting etc sensibilities.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> coz i think the other girls do pick on her....but after a while she should learn and  just go with whatever arse they are talking



You think she's not influenced that behaviour in any way?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 15, 2007)

him from steps needs to get a backbone too.  he seems pretty decent, but doesn't want to rock the boat.  and I can see that it's easier to fence sit and he just wants to get through it.  I just wish he'd say _something_.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 15, 2007)

What IS an emvrio?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 15, 2007)

'H' really bottled it there. One good speech in the diary room and a few choice words to the witches and hey presto! A new frontrunner.

Instead: "I think I'm going to stay neutral". Der. Unless he picks up his game and grows a new set of balls we're looking at an also-ran here. Thing is, you could say the same thing about the current fave, Cleo. Who's capable of winning this show? Jermaine? Dirk? We can see plenty of people who CAN'T win, that's for sure...

This isn't a great BB so far as a show, but from a betting perspective it's fascinating.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 15, 2007)

How come Jade is suddenly setting herself up as this Yoda figure?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 15, 2007)

jade reckons she's not been slagging shilpa off.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 15, 2007)

Will look great on her 'best bits', that


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 15, 2007)

yup, worra plank.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2007)

OMG SOMEONE SAY SOMETHING!!   

Am disappointed with Cleo and Dirk...they should stop it!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2007)

lenny101 said:
			
		

> I think Shilpa can take, she's pretty strong IMO.



Eermm she shouldn't have to take that, no one should.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 15, 2007)

What has happened tonight?  I cant bear to watch it but am relying on this thread to keep me updated!  

I'll watch it again when Jade and Danielle have left the house


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 15, 2007)

I really really hope this is the end of Jade's career. I didn't really mind her before, but now I think she's a vile cow.


----------



## lenny101 (Jan 15, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I really really hope this is the end of Jade's career. I didn't really mind her before, but now I think she's a vile cow.



What career? What exactly does she do?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 15, 2007)

Perfume, I'm told.

e2a - courtesy of Google:

http://shopping.kelkoo.co.uk/b/a/ssc_133501_jade_goody_perfume.html


----------



## madamv (Jan 15, 2007)

Danielle is such an awful girl.  She cant put a sentence together without swearing it seems.  Shilpa isnt helping herself, sadly.  She should have just said, you lot cook the chicken, I 'll do the veg.

Cleo is too sweet, but maybe she has figured out how nasty the others are and just wants a quiet life?

Jade talks for the sake of it.  She can be very sweet but I think she has an elevated opinion of herself, specially in there cause she has done it before.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 15, 2007)

lenny101 said:
			
		

> What career? What exactly does she do?



Alright, career was the wrong word. She's a sleb.

And why aren't my smilies working?


----------



## Celt (Jan 15, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I really really hope this is the end of Jade's career. I didn't really mind her before, but now I think she's a vile cow.




that sums up my feelings about her too, but instead of career as we are not sure what career she claims to have could we just hope that this ends her life?

Or is that taking it too far


----------



## 8ball (Jan 15, 2007)

Who is this Cleo person?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 15, 2007)

madamv said:
			
		

> Danielle is such an awful girl.  She cant put a sentence together without swearing it seems.  Shilpa isnt helping herself, sadly.  She should have just said, you lot cook the chicken, I 'll do the veg.
> 
> Cleo is too sweet, but maybe she has figured out how nasty the others are and just wants a quiet life?
> 
> Jade talks for the sake of it.  She can be very sweet but I think she has an elevated opinion of herself, specially in there cause she has done it before.



Jade? Very sweet?! You really think??


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> On some level they're goading each other into saying something openly racist by agreeing with each other as they escalate their responses in order to convince themselves their behaviour is acceptable.
> 
> Give it a day or two and barring interference there'll be a career-ending comment.



Yes, I believe you're quite right. Nail, hammer and head.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> Shilpa oh Shilpa i want to defend you but sometimes chick you need to just let things go!



1. I glad she has stood her ground for so long, the longer she does the more explicit and open the attack will become....Then nobody can deny the bollocks that is going on.

2. It's quite normal for the victim to try harder to please the mob.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2007)

lenny101 said:
			
		

> Fucking moaning about the chicken!
> 
> Never cooked one, how long should it take?


44mins per kilo, at 190 degrees.  So for Jo to say 2 hours 50 mins without weighing it is nonsense.  A big chicken might be 2 kilos, but that still isn't 2 hours 50!  (I'm a vegetarian, but the Mrs cooks chicken).

As for the racism thing: I couldn't see it until now, but all that talk from Jo and Danielle about touching food and eating with hands, and the expressions as they were saying it... I'd say there was evidence of racist attitudes there.  

Danielle is a very nasty person, very nasty indeed.  Ian said in the Diary Room that he thought she was being led astray by Jade, but he's wrong - Danielle is definitely the main malevolent influence.

(As an aside: to those suggesting Shilpa let the other cook the chicken; she might not let them because of the caste system.  Certain castes have rules about who they will let prepare them especially fried food and meat.  I think, from something Carole said, that Shilpa might be Nadava, and they're considered a "forward" caste, so if she thinks the others aren't the right caste to prepare certain foods for her, she wouldn't let them.  Did you notice she said she might step back from cooking and only prepare her own food?)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Jade? Very sweet?! You really think??



Careful you might get flamed for daring to point she's a fucking waste of space...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 15, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Careful you might get flamed for daring to point she's a fucking waste of space...



well she certainly has shown her true colours now


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> well she certainly has shown her true colours now



Now? It was fucking obvious from the outset if you ask me...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 15, 2007)

Lauren Harries + mum = not going in now from what I've heard. Probably.
Two replacement celebs *probably* going in wednesday according to an honest source at the Sun (they do exist). Doesn't know who yet. I'd say *probably* men to balance up the gender gap.

So that's where we stand at the moment. Possibly...


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2007)

2 men would be good. No more women, there's enough!  

PLEASE can we have some EYE CANDY!!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 15, 2007)

<puts hand up>

Who is the Cleo person?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> <puts hand up>
> 
> Who is the Cleo person?


Kenney Everett's comedy side-kick.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2007)

She is FABULOUS but a little spineless at mo, but, still lovely!
Oh she was Kenny Everetts side kick years back.  


HAHAHA they're letting Jade work out prices etc. for the food shopping at the mo...  The witches of eastwick (love that btw!) seem to have taken over from Dirk and Shilpa re: sorting food budget....not sure how that happened.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 15, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> 44mins per kilo, at 190 degrees.  So for Jo to say 2 hours 50 mins without weighing it is nonsense.  A big chicken might be 2 kilos, but that still isn't 2 hours 50!  (I'm a vegetarian, but the Mrs cooks chicken).
> 
> As for the racism thing: I couldn't see it until now, but all that talk from Jo and Danielle about touching food and eating with hands, and the expressions as they were saying it... I'd say there was evidence of racist attitudes there.
> 
> ...



Phew! I'm glad you have seen something in the racism thing now. I value your view. I was starting to think I was being OTT. I really don't like throwing an accusation of racism around lightly either.

I was wondering if the cooking thing was connected to the caste thing but I wasn't sure. I think you have hit the nail on the head there.

p.s I think Jade is being quite nasty too to be honest. Its more than a touch ironic that one of the reasons there was a turn around (in public support) for Jade on her original Big Brother debut is because _she_ was being _bullied_ so much herself.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> She is FABULOUS but a little spineless at mo, but, still lovely!
> Oh she was Kenny Everetts side kick years back.
> 
> 
> HAHAHA they're letting Jade work out prices etc. for the food shopping at the mo...  The witches of eastwick (love that btw!) seem to have taken over from Dirk and Shilpa re: sorting food budget....not sure how that happened.



Jade has suggested that Jo, Dani, jack and herself buy and cook their own food...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2007)

I loved the Eskimo question.  

_"Do they talk like dolphins?  Hmmmmm mmm mmmm."_

wtf?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Jade has suggested that Jo, Dani, jack and herself buy and cook their own food...


Childish cnut.  



She has done herself a huge diservice going back into that house....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I loved the Eskimo question.
> 
> _"Do they talk like dolphins?  Hmmmmm mmm mmmm."_
> 
> wtf?



....and why haven't a boat load of them come over here?.....another Goody gem.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> ....and why haven't a boat load of them come over here?.....another Goody gem.


Although, I thought the "how do they bury their dead?" thing was a fair point.  ... Isn't it?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2007)

On BBBM they showed a clip from today that we could call 'poogate'.
A large turd floating in the toilet, the bitches of eastwick sat around telling other housemates to go in and see what Shilpa has done to the toilet. 'Dirk, Dirk, Shilpa has left someting in the toilet for you....' Even Cleo was sat around laughing about it. I kid you not.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 15, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Kenney Everett's comedy side-kick.



Is this true?

Because, I warn you, I may be gullible enough to believe it.


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I'm barely watching it this time, but tonight is making my blood boil.
> 
> The 'girls' are so fucking insecure the only way they can feel better is by trying to destroy someone who's so much stronger and self-assured.
> 
> ...



Totally agree with you - it was pretty painful to watch. Classic bullying. The only comfort we can get from it is that they are showing their true colours to the world. I have to say that I've gone off Jade now, she's showing her true colours. Poor old Shilpa. Yes she needs to let it lie now, but she has been ostracised for no apparent reason.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Is this true?


Her biog on Wikipedia


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Although, I thought the "how do they bury their dead?" thing was a fair point.  ... Isn't it?



Well yes...I don't know for sure. I'm not knocking her lack of education, hell I have an awful lot to learn myself....I just wonder sometimes whether or not she plays 'dumb'.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Is this true?
> 
> Because, I warn you, I may be gullible enough to believe it.



Lol yes it's true....google it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> Yes she needs to let it lie now, but she has been ostracised for no apparent reason.



Letting it lie isn't an option though is it?
Every time she concedes and lets them off and is gracious enough to concede 'it was a misunderstanding' they keep coming back for another piece of her......Compromising with bullies is an admission of weakness and pretty much gives them permission to do you some more.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 15, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol yes it's true....google it



Lordy.


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Letting it lie isn't an option though is it?
> Every time she concedes and lets them off and is gracious enough to concede 'it was a misunderstanding' they keep coming back for another piece of her......Compromising with bullies is an admission of weakness and pretty much gives them permission to do you some more.



I don't mean that she should concede and let them off as such  - but just to let their shit glide over her head and not enter into their games. And that means toughening up a bit. Hard, I know, but probably necessary for her sanity and survival.

They're like dogs with bones. Keep giving them bones, and they'll just keep on gnashing!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Lordy.


She's FABULOUS.   




Let it lie?!!? Bollox...about time she used her martial arts skills right now!


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2007)

The best thing you can do with bullies is ignore them.

If they see they're really getting to you, they love it, and carry on doing it.

If they think you're not bovvered, they'll stop....


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Compromising with bullies is an admission of weakness and pretty much gives them permission to do you some more.









She has the difficulty that nobody is really sticking up for her properly.  Ian H Stepson said in the diary room he wanted to be neutral, and that the best course of action was to stay out of it.  No, excuse me, it isn't you coward.  The best course of action is to confront it when it happens, and to say things like "I'm not taking part in this conversation; it's out of order" next time they try to draw him into their little snidey digs.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> about time she used her martial arts skills right now!


Or, I dunno, made them eat undercooked chicken.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> but just to let their shit glide over her head and not enter into their games. And that means toughening up a bit. Hard, I know, but probably necessary for her sanity and survival.
> 
> !


I know what you mean mate but lets face it, ultimately we all want to be liked and even if we decide that they ain't worth it the situation is really magnified in there and would grind the best of us down...The fact she hasn't punched any or them is testament to her good character.....crying is the least anyone of us would do under the circumstances.


----------



## Aravis (Jan 15, 2007)

The highlights tonight gave Jade a very easy ride. I happened to have the telly on last night during the Jade/Shilpa/Cleo confab and Jade was in Shilpa's face for over half an hour repeating herself aggresively, somehow trying to make it out to be Shilpa's fault that Carole was evicted. The worst is that she was smirking and obviously really enjoying it, as Shilpa looked more and more bewildered and distraught. She was desperately trying to make a logical point, but unfortunately the person she was trying to make it to was nowhere near logical. Eventually poor Shilpa just wound up apologising for god knows what.
Also very disappointing to see Cleo nodding sagely at most of the things Jade was saying. What they also didn't show tonight was after Cleo hugged Shilpa, she was straight into the bedroom to reassure Jade that she'd done nothing wrong.
Ghastly woman, Jade.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> She has the difficulty that nobody is really sticking up for her properly.  Ian H Stepson said in the diary room he wanted to be neutral, and that the best course of action was to stay out of it.  No, excuse me, it isn't you coward.  The best course of action is to confront it when it happens, and to say things like "I'm not taking part in this conversation; it's out of order" next time they try to draw him into their little snidey digs.



You are quite right...I get the feeling that he and Cleo are a touch scared as well, not wanting the shit to be flung their way..


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I get the feeling that he and Cleo are a touch scared as well, not wanting the shit to be flung their way..


It's always the way when bullies get going.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> It's always the way when bullies get going.



Interestingly enough they have both said they were bullied at school. These childhood insecurities very rarely leave us...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2007)

Good point; that may well be at the root of their apparent inability to act.


----------



## Reg Perrin (Jan 16, 2007)

Bullshit @ the last few posts defending Shilpa. She's a manipulative spoilt twat who doesn't possess  insight into her own behaviour. She deliberately insults Jade etc because she believes she's got the werewithall, class, intelligence and support to wipe the floor with them. The truth will out though and it was demonstrated over the chicken fiasco. Those girls were absolutely right to voice their concern and opinions about the cooking of that chicken but the "I'm such a victim" Shilpa chose to interpret it as a calculated attack. Would * you* have eaten it? The wanker Jackson was clueless too, so he just threw his two penneth into the "victimisation" theory. Oh so cozy. The Girls a class one bitch, I fuckin hate her.


----------



## Snufkin! (Jan 16, 2007)

Do you really hate her though? Is it worth hating a person on the Tv who has no bearing on or over your life.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 16, 2007)

Reg Perrin said:
			
		

> Bullshit @ the last few posts defending Shilpa. She's a manipulative spoilt twat who doesn't possess  insight into her own behaviour. She deliberately insults Jade etc because she believes she's got the werewithall, class, intelligence and support to wipe the floor with them. The truth will out though and it was demonstrated over the chicken fiasco. Those girls were absolutely right to voice their concern and opinions about the cooking of that chicken but the "I'm such a victim" Shilpa chose to interpret it as a calculated attack. Would * you* have eaten it? The wanker Jackson was clueless too, so he just threw his two penneth into the "victimisation" theory. Oh so cozy. The Girls a class one bitch, I fuckin hate her.



So do you think Danielle's acting perfectly reasonably then? Ie - Picking up on the manipulative Shilpa, and not bullying at all?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2007)

Reg Perrin said:
			
		

> Bullshit @ the last few posts defending Shilpa. She's a manipulative spoilt twat who doesn't possess  insight into her own behaviour. She deliberately insults Jade etc because she believes she's got the werewithall, class, intelligence and support to wipe the floor with them. The truth will out though and it was demonstrated over the chicken fiasco. Those girls were absolutely right to voice their concern and opinions about the cooking of that chicken but the "I'm such a victim" Shilpa chose to interpret it as a calculated attack. Would * you* have eaten it? The wanker Jackson was clueless too, so he just threw his two penneth into the "victimisation" theory. Oh so cozy. The Girls a class one bitch, I fuckin hate her.



Too right, I said this earlier in the thread before anything kicked off as well.

A fake conceited egotist attention seeker.

If it was really as terrible as she makes out and the worst experience of her life then she would have walked.  But no, her first priority is the career furthering exposure.

She should just grow a fuckin backbone imo, she's to used to being spoilt and surrounded by "yes" people all the time.

The only ones that can't see through her act are the nauseating sycophants cleo and Ian, and the ones that just wan't the peaceful life and can't be bothered to get involved or drawn into it incase they make themselves less popular, Dirk and Jermaine.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 16, 2007)

Jade manages to prove time and time again that she;s as thick as pigshit. Im surprised they are all too polite to tell her. And she and the others are racist bully's too. And I reckon Jo is a lesbian.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> So do you think Danielle's acting perfectly reasonably then? Ie - Picking up on the manipulative Shilpa, and not bullying at all?



She's a young, stupid sheep of a girl. Only when she has got someone else with more front that speaks their mind does she come out of her shell enough to say what she would really love to say (but is too timid to say on her own)


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Jade manages to prove time and time again that she;s as thick as pigshit. Im surprised they are all too polite to tell her. And she and the others are racist bully's too. And I reckon Jo is a lesbian.



Jade may be inarticulate, but she certainly aint thick.

As for racism zzzzzzzzz..... that is a load of old crap, if shilpa had been acting exactly as she has done, but was white, she'd get exactly the same crap of these girls.

Being from another culture does not excuse her for acting like a bossy prima donna arsehole.


----------



## Aravis (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Jade may be inarticulate, but she certainly aint thick.
> 
> As for racism zzzzzzzzz..... that is a load of old crap, if shilpa had been acting exactly as she has done, but was white, she'd get exactly the same crap of these girls.
> 
> Being from another culture does not excuse her for acting like a bossy prima donna arsehole.



People can be so horrible about beautiful girls they know they'll never get to shag....


----------



## zed (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Jade may be inarticulate, but she certainly aint thick.



   That's funny.


----------



## Reg Perrin (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Jade may be inarticulate, but she certainly aint thick.
> 
> As for racism zzzzzzzzz..... that is a load of old crap, if shilpa had been acting exactly as she has done, but was white, she'd get exactly the same crap of these girls.
> 
> Being from another culture does not excuse her for acting like a bossy prima donna arsehole.




Abso fuckin lutely. One of the features of this big bro has been the inability of anyone to deal with anything. Jade, for all her failings, has shown she's a genuine lass who hasn't the brains to fuck about. She's making the celebs look like arseholes.


----------



## foo (Jan 16, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I'm barely watching it this time, but tonight is making my blood boil.
> 
> The 'girls' are so fucking insecure the only way they can feel better is by trying to destroy someone who's so much stronger and self-assured.
> 
> ...




this is my take on it after seeing them start on Shilpa the other night. i was out last night so didn't watch it - but from your posts, it seems like it was more of the same.

i no longer think Jade's lovely, i think she's a bullying cow.


----------



## LDR (Jan 16, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I'm barely watching it this time, but tonight is making my blood boil.


I'm the same.  I don't often get angry at people on TV but I really think thing those girls are nasty.  However, after the way some people said they like Pete Burns who was just as vile, they'll probably get away with it.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2007)

I dreamt all night about being bullied at school [I wasn't, well only for a couple of weeks]. I think I'll stop watching. Those of you who see no racism - how do you interpret the comments about Indians being so skinny because they don't cook their chicken properly and so get sick a lot? I suppose you reckon Jackie would have asked a white girl if she lived in a shack too.


----------



## LDR (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Jade may be inarticulate, but she certainly aint thick.


You're so wrong on that one Mr. Drew.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Reg Perrin said:
			
		

> Bullshit @ the last few posts defending Shilpa. She's a manipulative spoilt twat who doesn't possess  insight into her own behaviour. She deliberately insults Jade etc because she believes she's got the werewithall, class, intelligence and support to wipe the floor with them. The truth will out though and it was demonstrated over the chicken fiasco. Those girls were absolutely right to voice their concern and opinions about the cooking of that chicken but the "I'm such a victim" Shilpa chose to interpret it as a calculated attack. Would * you* have eaten it? The wanker Jackson was clueless too, so he just threw his two penneth into the "victimisation" theory. Oh so cozy. The Girls a class one bitch, I fuckin hate her.



Ooooooooooooooooooo let it out mate. Feel better now?
I'm not saying Shilpa is untouchable but you can stick your fingers in your ears, shut your eyes and shout lalalalalalalala bullying doesn't exist lalalalalalala there haven't been nasty comments that border on the racist lalalalalaalalala Shilpa isn't being victimised lalalalalalala......
I however, can not. 

As for 'chicken-gate' funny how the others seemed happy to eat it?
The girls had spent the afternoon sat on their arses waiting to find fault with it......So Shilpa doesn't make the best roast dinner, so what?

BTW I've heard that Shilpa is actually the cause of the war in iraq, what a bitch eh?  And I see you managed to attck JJ in your post, yeah he caused the vietnam war don't you know?

edit: Yes I would have eaten the chicken, I would have eaten some breast or whatever because I would have been grateful for her efforts and not wanted to make her suffer.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> She should just grow a fuckin backbone imo, she's to used to being spoilt and surrounded by "yes" people all the time.
> 
> .


Yeap you are right and thank god we have Jade, jo, dani and Jack to put her in her place eh?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2007)

Re: chickengate - were we the only ones shoting at the telly for them to stick a fork in it to see if the juices were clear? I couldn't believe so many so-called adults were so crap in the kitchen. If I'd been Shilpa I'd have thrown the chicken at Danielle's head [and been promptly evicted].


----------



## wishface (Jan 16, 2007)

CBB this year isn't funny or entertaining it's just tedious and unpleasant. I feel quite sorry for Shilpa, whom I have never heard of before and who may or may not be a nice person. She is clearly being victimised and the show's editing leaves a lot to be desired in that area. The people behind BB really need shooting.


----------



## tommers (Jan 16, 2007)

I think Big Brother's Big Brain was my favourite.  A lady who "puts the gist into psychologist" (more like apologist) was basically being asked to say that Shilpa has brought all this on herself.  (I imagine in order to combat accusations of bullying, racism et al.)

Despite saying that Shilpa actually scored the lowest in the Macchiavellian test this person also said that people "come at her in packs" because she "can be a bit patronising".  

she also said that Shilpa walking around with bleach on her face and swearing was evidence of "inconsistent bahaviour" and absolutely nothing to do with trying to fit in with a group of fucking idiots, or attempting to show that you have a sense of humour.

interesting stuff.  I'll be sure to tell the next 13 year old that complains of bullying that they have brought it on themselves and they just need to be a bit less patronising.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Another thing being discussed on digi spy is 'John Noel Management'......How many of the Brit celebs are on the books.


> Jade Goody
> Davina McCall
> Dermot O'Leary
> Russell Brand
> ...


----------



## STFC (Jan 16, 2007)

Jade's Eskimo questions were quality. Pure comedy gold.

Still don't like her though.


----------



## lenny101 (Jan 16, 2007)

I reckon Daniella, Jade and Jo will be well shocked to be accused of racism when they get out. I don't know if they are being racist or not but they arw being nasty bullies.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> she also said that Shilpa walking around with bleach on her face and swearing was evidence of "inconsistent bahaviour" and absolutely nothing to do with trying to fit in with a group of fucking idiots, or attempting to show that you have a sense of humour.
> 
> .


Yeah because Shipla isn't allowed to have contradictions in her personality and behaviour like the rest of us.....see my above post on 'John Noel Management' might explain the angle they are taking.


----------



## tommers (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Yeah because Shipla isn't allowed to have contradictions in her personality and behaviour like the rest of us.....see my above post on 'John Noel Management' might explain the angle they are taking.



it was quite a blatant attempt to swing people round I thought.  Quite shocking really.

Still, it's got me interested again, which I guess is their aim.


----------



## tommers (Jan 16, 2007)

lenny101 said:
			
		

> I reckon Daniella, Jade and Jo will be well shocked to be accused of racism when they get out. I don't know if they are being racist or not but they arw being nasty bullies.



I cam away from last night thinking that they were.  Nothing really blatant has been said yet (if you don't count the Jack "paki" incident) but there have been enough snidey little remarks that are right on the edge.  (e.g. Jo saying that people in india are thin cos they are sick from undercooked chicken, danielle saying she would put thrush in "shilpa's curry", jackiey's referral to her as "the indian" etc etc.)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> it was quite a blatant attempt to swing people round I thought.  Quite shocking really.
> 
> Still, it's got me interested again, which I guess is their aim.



Yeah, equally guilty here.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> I cam away from last night thinking that they were.  Nothing really blatant has been said yet (if you don't count the Jack "paki" incident) but there have been enough snidey little remarks that are right on the edge.  (e.g. Jo saying that people in india are thin cos they are sick from undercooked chicken, danielle saying she would put thrush in "shilpa's curry", jackiey's referral to her as "the indian" etc etc.)



I can't say that these people are racists but they are definately using Shipla's ethnicity as a rod to beat her with...therefore being racist in their behaviour in that house.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice to see Dave Gorman have the guts to mention the racism on BBLB on  Sunday, Dermot got a bit flustered and very quickly dismissed any possibility of racism going on in the house as if it was totally unthinkable.

Theres definitely a party line very much being adhered to by anyone involved with the BB production during all of this racist bullying,


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 16, 2007)

I didn't watch this, I've only watched half an hour pr so of it since it's been on, but this morning I was told there was a new scabgate brewing over Danielle saying that they should put vaginal thrush in Shilpa's curry. 

Am I being would up or did she really say that?

*hopes someone is winding me up*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Nice to see Dave Gorman have the guts to mention the racism on BBLB on  Sunday, Dermot got a bit flustered and very quickly dismissed any possibility of racism going on in the house as if it was totally unthinkable.
> 
> Theres definitely a party line very much being adhered to by anyone involved with the BB production during all of this racist bullying,



Bullying went on last year as well and there was no comeback for the perpetrators....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I didn't watch this, I've only watched half an hour pr so of it since it's been on, but this morning I was told there was a new scabgate brewing over Danielle saying that they should put vaginal thrush in Shilpa's curry.
> 
> Am I being would up or did she really say that?
> 
> *hopes someone is winding me up*



Last nights gems include...
Indians are skinny because they don't cook their food properly........
They are unhygenic because they eat with their hands........
Whilst playing a word game, danielle said we should put them in Shilpa's curry, refering to thrush, gential scabs and other nastiness...


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Last nights gems include...
> Indians are skinny because they don't cook their food properly........
> They are unhygenic because they eat with their hands........
> Whilst playing a word game, danielle said we should put them in Shilpa's curry, refering to thrush, gential scabs and other nastiness...




oh, that is just disgusting
surely C4 can't just allow this to go unchallenged  

I just heard on the news that an anti-bullying charity has dropped jade as she's meant to support anit-bullying work but they say that she's clearly a bully herself 

I wonder if Jermaine might give the bullies a good talking to?  From the little I've seen he seems like a very quiet and dignified man, but I would imagine that, when pushed to his limit, he could be quite forceful in making his opinions known


----------



## Griff (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Last nights gems include...
> Indians are skinny because they don't cook their food properly........
> They are unhygenic because they eat with their hands........
> Whilst playing a word game, danielle said we should put them in Shilpa's curry, refering to thrush, gential scabs and other nastiness...



That Danielle is a real joy isn't she.   What an ignorant bitch.


----------



## tommers (Jan 16, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I just heard on the news that an anti-bullying charity has dropped jade as she's meant to support anit-bullying work but they say that she's clearly a bully herself



   but.... but.... Shilpa brings it on herself doesn't she?  



> I wonder if Jermaine might give the bullies a good talking to?  From the little I've seen he seems like a very quiet and dignified man, but I would imagine that, when pushed to his limit, he could be quite forceful in making his opinions known



him or dirk would seem to be the last hope.  H and Cleo have already adhered themselves firmly to the fence.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Jade may be inarticulate, but she certainly aint thick.



She's thick. She's the stupidest person I have ever seen on TV!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 16, 2007)

well i haven't really been watching it properly but when I turned it on last night, it was Shilpa who was taking the piss out of Jade and the way she talks.


----------



## Skim (Jan 16, 2007)

Couldn't be arsed watching it last night – I get wound up every time Jade opens her big mouth.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> She's thick. She's the stupidest person I have ever seen on TV!



*thinks* You know I think you're right. Those lot are being cunts, that said I don't think Shilpa deserves it but she's blatantly playing into their hands (whether to make them look worse or because she's too thick herself remains to be seen)...can't stand the lot of them. Even Jermaine is starting to look like a bit of a moralistic twat in my eyes...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2007)

I am not sure it is racism, but it is quite clear from what I have seen that Jo, Danielle and Jade have taken an active dislike to Shilpa and are behaving like pack animals.

They are foul and obnoxious towards her.  Danielle is particularly nasty and vicious.

I wonder if it is a "class" or education issue, since Shilpa is clearly better educated and better spoken than that trio of idiots.

I did think Shilpa came across as being a bit patronising when she laughed at Jade's pronunciation of "whale", but I can understand why she couldn't understand it, whereas, I cannot understand why that gang of harpies are behaving how they are.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I am not sure it is racism, but it is quite clear from what I have seen that Jo, Danielle and Jade have taken an active dislike to Shilpa and are behaving like pack animals.
> 
> They are foul and obnoxious towards her.  Danielle is particularly nasty and vicious.
> 
> ...



Yeah not 100% convinced it's straight out racism. There's blatantly some class thing going on and probably a little "this is our country" shit too...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Last nights gems include...
> Indians are skinny because they don't cook their food properly........
> They are unhygenic because they eat with their hands........
> Whilst playing a word game, danielle said we should put them in Shilpa's curry, refering to thrush, gential scabs and other nastiness...



Except that is not what they said  

but thanks for putting that spin on it to stir up some moral outrage and paint people as racists


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Except that is not what they said
> 
> but thanks for putting that spin on it to stir up some moral outrage and paint people as racists



Well I heard a couple of them laughing about the first one.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 16, 2007)

There's definitely some racism in there. It's the core of their bullying - you can see them all resassuring each other that their behaviour's OK with yet another snide dig. Classic bullying behaviour. 

My biggest fear is that the majority of people watching the show - perhaps the people who buy Jade's autobiography - agree with the bullies. And that Shilpa will be boo-ed when she leaves the house and the bullies cheered. That, essentially, Britain is a racist county.

The whole thing makes me feel sick.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Except that is not what they said
> 
> but thanks for putting that spin on it to stir up some moral outrage and paint people as racists



What did they say then? That's what I heard.
I don't enjoy painting people as racists at all so roll your eyes back the other way and tell us what you' think they said.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Except that is not what they said
> 
> but thanks for putting that spin on it to stir up some moral outrage and paint people as racists



Actually you are quite funny....I'm not saying Shilpa is untouchable but you can stick your fingers in your ears, shut your eyes and shout lalalalalalalala bullying doesn't exist lalalalalalala there haven't been nasty comments that border on the racist lalalalalaalalala Shilpa isn't being victimised lalalalalalala......


----------



## tommers (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Except that is not what they said
> 
> but thanks for putting that spin on it to stir up some moral outrage and paint people as racists



 

isn't it?  I missed the second one, but certainly heard the first and third.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> There's definitely some racism in there. It's the core of their bullying - you can see them all resassuring each other that their behaviour's OK with yet another snide dig. Classic bullying behaviour.
> 
> My biggest fear is that the majority of people watching the show - perhaps the people who buy Jade's autobiography - agree with the bullies. And that Shilpa will be boo-ed when she leaves the house and the bullies cheered. That, essentially, Britain is a racist county.
> 
> The whole thing makes me feel sick.



As I said, I am not convinced it is racism per se.

It is unpleasant and nasty, though, and I doubt that the GBP would support the harpies, particularly when last night's show ended with Shilpa crying. Of course, they still managed to do their best to edit Jade in a positive way, since that appears to be their main aim, but they also showed Shilpa sympathetically last night.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Another thing being discussed on digi spy is 'John Noel Management'......How many of the Brit celebs are on the books.



Add Cleo to the list: it sounds like they just went through the client books to find a last-minute replacement when Lauren Harries failed the psych tests (again!).
It's an interesting angle on things for sure...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> What did they say then? That's what I heard.
> I don't enjoy painting people as racists at all so roll your eyes back the other way and tell us what you' think they said.



I heard a conversation when one of the Harpies, I think it was Jo, but I am not sure, was saying that she didn't like the way that Shilpa used her hands to mess about with the food on her plate. She appeared to be talking about Shilpa touching Jo's food, which was a bit odd. 

Anyway, the trio then had a conversation about how awful this was, but one of them said that they believed it was either a Chinese or an Indian thing to eat with your hands, and the other Harpies said that this was disgusting, or words to that effect.

I really don't think that is a racist statement.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Add Cleo to the list: it sounds like they just went through the client books to find a last-minute replacement when Lauren Harries failed the psych tests (again!).
> It's an interesting angle on things for sure...



But I thought Lauren was going in?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 16, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> In other news the 'H' from Steps money train may be just about to reach destination profitsville - in from 21.0 last week right down to 7.6. How far can we go tonight?




I backed him at 19 and laid at 8, racking up another enormous £8 profit...   


Jade, Danielle and to a lesser degree Jo, are just being spiteful and childish now...horrible little girls.  

Does anyone know what Jo was crying about on the live feed last night....Jade was telling her that she was sure she'd go up from here....not quite as far up as she was before, but up a bit more than she is now  heh heh ....so I'm wondering if she was overcome with grief about her failing career!


----------



## sorter (Jan 16, 2007)

someone earlier said they are using her ethnicity and background as a stick with which to beat her. spot on pal. 

whether it's intended or not peeps, that IS racist behaviour. it's disgraceful........


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> But I thought Lauren was going in?



Latest info I had was that a couple of celebs were going in weds, but that Lauren plus mum wouldn't be now. The source is usually honest, but obviously things change very quickly in BB land. He didn't know who they would be or if they would be 'full' housemates or vistors ala Mr Jingle-Jangle last year.
They need someone to break up this constant bickering about Shilpa/chicken though, and they need it fast. Racism/bullying is becoming the talking point of BB this year and while to an extent any publicity is good publicity for the show (no, really), they need to manipulate a few evictions now (Danielle vs Shilpa say) for a happy ending, good to triumph over evil etc etc. It needs to be some recovery...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I backed him at 19 and laid at 8, racking up another enormous £8 profit...



*high fives*  

Me too, but I haven't laid off much yet. H needs to have a real 'moment' where he reveals his bullied past to the girls and tells them to go do one. It probably won't come, but you never know...

I've been laying Cleo too - she can't actually win this can she?  
Also massive green on any other - in case we do get a new HM - and H. Third eviction I've laid Jade due to Danielle being the likeliest to be thrown to the masses.

Slightly nervous about Cleo tbh - I really like her too, doh.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 16, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Also massive green on any other - in case we do get a new HM - and H.





Me too* 




















(£2   )


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2007)

No flies on you, sheo


----------



## Relahni (Jan 16, 2007)

sorter said:
			
		

> someone earlier said they are using her ethnicity and background as a stick with which to beat her. spot on pal.
> 
> whether it's intended or not peeps, that IS racist behaviour. it's disgraceful........



Out of academic interest.  You say that it is racist behaviour.

Would you and others who think it's racist behaviour, please mark it out of 5 in terms of a racism scale.  

For example - 1 being very mild racism and 5 being an extreme example of racism. 

Feel free to use .5's etc.

Would appreciate it - I studied racism in depth and may do another bit of research at some point.

Thanks


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

sorter said:
			
		

> someone earlier said they are using her ethnicity and background as a stick with which to beat her. spot on pal.
> 
> whether it's intended or not peeps, that IS racist behaviour. it's disgraceful........



Ahem, it was I.....
I also said that although these people may not be racist...they are definately behaving like they are because they are using her ethnicity as a rod to beat her with.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I heard a conversation when one of the Harpies, I think it was Jo, but I am not sure, was saying that she didn't like the way that Shilpa used her hands to mess about with the food on her plate. She appeared to be talking about Shilpa touching Jo's food, which was a bit odd.
> 
> Anyway, the trio then had a conversation about how awful this was, but one of them said that they believed it was either a Chinese or an Indian thing to eat with your hands, and the other Harpies said that this was disgusting, or words to that effect.
> 
> I really don't think that is a racist statement.



Mmmm me neither....my comments have been about all the comments being made, I make my own judgements in light of all the behaviour, not from just one.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Mmmm me neither....my comments have been about all the comments being made, I make my own judgements in light of all the behaviour, not from just one.


So, that's one comment which we have agreed is not racist. Detail me another instance of supposed racism, and let's unpick that one, too


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> So, that's one comment which we have agreed is not racist. Detail me another instance of supposed racism, and let's unpick that one, too



No dear, you go through my posts and unpick them if you like. Some of them have, some of them haven't.....None of them have been overtly racist but the racism is there all the same and they are trying to justify their bullying of her and goading eachother to more overt.....Have you heard them talk about anything other than Shipla lately?

My assumptions have been made given all of the comments made, and behaviour exhibited...... 

Question to all....
Is using someone's ethnicity as the basis for your comments, jokes and denegation of character racist?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> So, that's one comment which we have agreed is not racist. Detail me another instance of supposed racism, and let's unpick that one, too



What about the indians not cooking chicken properly, hence they are so skinny and sick all the time?

Or asking Shilpa if she lived in a shack? Do you  think those statements do not have racist connotations?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> No dear, you go through my posts and unpick them if you like. Some of them have, some of them haven't.....None of them have been overtly racist but the racism is there all the same and they are trying to justify their bullying of her and goading eachother to more overt.....Have you heard them talk about anything other than Shipla lately?
> 
> My assumptions have been made given all of the comments made, and behaviour exhibited......
> 
> ...



Please don't patronise me - I find it offensive, and it doesn't add anything to the debate.

I haven't seen anything overtly racist from the Harpies, so was asking if you could provide examples. You have failed to do so, so I lose interest in debating with you.

I have not denied that the foul mouthed harpies are obsessed with Shilpa and I think it is horrible and nasty and vicious and lots of other negative words, but I honestly haven't seen any examples of what I regard as racist behaviour. I speculate that they would treat Shilpa in the same way if she was merely a well educated, very rich, successful and beautiful white woman. They would simply find different things to pick on.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> What about the indians not cooking chicken properly, hence they are so skinny and sick all the time?


I didn't hear the Harpies saying that. Is it on youtube?



			
				Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Or asking Shilpa if she lived in a shack?


That was Jackiey. It certainly demonstrated her ignorance about Indian culture! 

But it wasn't the three harpies who said it.




			
				Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Do you  think those statements do not have racist connotations?



Not necessarily, no.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Please don't patronise me - I find it offensive, and it doesn't add anything to the debate.


I wasn't trying to, I found your tone quite patronising as well but wanted to give you the benefit of the doubt, perhaps do the same for me eh?  



> I haven't seen anything overtly racist from the Harpies, so was asking if you could provide examples. You have failed to do so, so I lose interest in debating with you.


 Did you actually read the post of mine you quoted? I repeat....*None of them have been overtly racist but the racism is there all the same and they are trying to justify their bullying of her and goading eachother to more overt*.



> I have not denied that the foul mouthed harpies are obsessed with Shilpa and I think it is horrible and nasty and vicious and lots of other negative words, but I honestly haven't seen any examples of what I regard as racist behaviour. I speculate that they would treat Shilpa in the same way if she was merely a well educated, very rich, successful and beautiful white woman. They would simply find different things to pick on.



Yes they would pick on different things but she isn't and they are not...we are discussing their behaviour now...the things they are doing now. 

*I have also said before that I don't think they are picking on her because she is Indian...I think they are doing it because they don't understand her, can't read her, are intimadated by her grace and intelligence...More importantly they are picking on her for all the things they are not.*
...however, they are using her ethnicity more than her class etc......what would you call that behaviour?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I didn't hear the Harpies saying that. Is it on youtube?
> 
> .


I saw it on last night's HLs...


----------



## Relahni (Jan 16, 2007)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Out of academic interest.  You say that it is racist behaviour.
> 
> Would you and others who think it's racist behaviour, please mark it out of 5 in terms of a racism scale.
> 
> ...



anyone?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I didn't hear the Harpies saying that. Is it on youtube?



Jo said it. She said it was no wonder that Indians were all thin and ill because they must have the shits all the time from undercooked chicken. This then led her and Danielle to discuss Shilpa putting her hands in their food and how Indians eat with their hands (or is it the Chinese said Danielle) and that it was unhygenic and they didn't know where her hands had been. 

Then later on when Danielle was drunk and the witches, Jack and Cleo were playing a game she joked about putting scabs and thrush in Shilpas curry.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I saw it on last night's HLs...



I watched the highlights show, but didn't see this comment. I did hear them going on about how she was probably thin because she didn't know how to cook and this would make her sick, but I didn't hear them saying that this was because she was Indian.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I wasn't trying to, I found your tone quite patronising as well but wanted to give you the benefit of the doubt, perhaps do the same for me eh?
> 
> Did you actually read the post of mine you quoted? I repeat....*None of them have been overtly racist but the racism is there all the same and they are trying to justify their bullying of her and goading eachother to more overt*.
> 
> ...



I don't know why you are turning on me - I am merely trying to have a discussion/debate about this issue. 

I will repeat - I have not seen anything which I consider to be racist in what Jo, Danielle and Jade have been saying about Shilpa, although I do accept, as Martin Luther King told us all, that ignorance is the root of racism. I am, however, prepared to be proved wrong on the question as to whether or not they are being racist, not least because I have watched very little of this series, and none of the live feed.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Then later on when Danielle was drunk and the witches, Jack and Cleo were playing a game she joked about putting scabs and thrush in Shilpas curry.



How is this racist?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 16, 2007)

What, they would ask if she lived in a shack if she was a rich white woman? And then imply that 'her kind' can't cook and make themselves ill because they have insufficiently good (kitchen) hygiene. 

You can argue about the intentions, but there's little doubt that they're effectively being racist in my book - jibes about poverty and cleanliness/hygiene are pretty telling.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> How is this racist?



I never said it was. I was only responding to your query about what was said. The bit where they were talking about Indians having the shits and eating with their hands and being unhygenic was IMO


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> What, they would ask if she lived in a shack if she was a rich white woman? And then imply that 'her kind' can't cook and make themselves ill because they have insufficiently good (kitchen) hygiene.
> 
> You can argue about the intentions, but there's little doubt that they're effectively being racist in my book - jibes about poverty and cleanliness/hygiene are pretty telling.



But it was Jackiey who asked about the shack, not the three harpies!

How do you know that, when they say "her kind", they don't mean posh film stars who have hordes of servants, rather than meaning Indian people? This is all I am trying to establish. 

What I see is jealousy, but not because Shilpa is Indian!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I never said it was. I was only responding to your query about what was said.



The question was general. Can someone explain why threatening to put horrible things in someone's food is racist?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I watched the highlights show, but didn't see this comment. I did hear them going on about how she was probably thin because she didn't know how to cook and this would make her sick, but I didn't hear them saying that this was because she was Indian.



It was said that 'that's why they'll all so skinny...because they are all sick/get sick'...this was with regard the undercooked chicken...Jo didn't say 'she', Jo said 'them'.........meaning indians.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> The question was general. Can someone explain why threatening to put horrible things in someone's food is racist?



Strange how you are referring to that and not the other bit about unhygenic indians...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> What I see is jealousy, but not because Shilpa is Indian!


I agree, I have said it before...

*Question to all....
Is using someone's ethnicity as the basis for your comments, jokes and denegation of character racist?*


----------



## tarannau (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> But it was Jackiey who asked about the shack, not the three harpies!
> 
> How do you know that, when they say "her kind", they don't mean posh film stars who have hordes of servants, rather than meaning Indian people? This is all I am trying to establish.
> 
> What I see is jealousy, but not because Shilpa is Indian!



So the comments about eating with your hands and implying that her food couln't be trusted was all about posh film stars then?

I know you're trying to argue the toss, but those 3 together are hard to defend. I don't think they're picking on her solely becuase they're card carrying BNP members, but the racial and cultural differences are one obvious stick they identify against and beat her with.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Strange how you are referring to that and not the other bit about unhygenic indians...



You added that afterwards! 

Besides, I had already commented on that earlier in the thread.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> So the comments about eating with your hands and implying that her food couln't be trusted was all about posh film stars then?
> 
> I know you're trying to argue the toss, but those 3 together are hard to defend. I don't think they're picking on her solely becuase they're card carrying BNP members, but the racial and cultural differences are one obvious stick they identify against and beat her with.



She does eat with her hands. 

The reason she can't cook (if she can't) is much more likely to be because she has dozens of servants than because she is Indian.

I am not wanting to defend the three Harpies. I think they should be condemned for their behaviour, but I just don't think we should be diverted into calling it racism when it is not necessarily so.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I don't know why you are turning on me - I am merely trying to have a discussion/debate about this issue.
> .


 Whoaaaaaaaaaaaooo don't get that impression...I don't want you to feel that.
I really am not into falling out with people, not least on a bulletin board, speaking about something like CBB.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> She does eat with her hands.
> 
> The reason she can't cook (if she can't) is much more likely to be because she has dozens of servants than because she is Indian.



Mate, she couldn't cook roast chicken the way the Brits like it...she has been cooking very well up until now.....no one else has been complaining.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Mate, she couldn't cook roast chicken the way the Brits like it...



Jade early on before chickengate happened said something like 'ugh. she's put all spices on it and stuff'


----------



## han (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I agree, I have said it before...
> 
> *Question to all....
> Is using someone's ethnicity as the basis for your comments, jokes and denegation of character racist?*



YES!

I am shocked at the fact that nobody has publicly stood up for Shilpa. Frankly, however nice they all are, they are all spineless for not sticking up for her.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 16, 2007)

According to my readings of today's 'Daily Star' Jades boyfriend whispered 'she's a fucking paki' to Jade. Am I right in thinking that's racist?

Footballers Wife= very thick
Jo from S Club Seven = average thickness...and satans spawn
H From Steps = extremely thick
Jade = the thickest most inarticulate moron to ever appear on TV

Shilpa, Face and Germaine tand out because they are not quite as thick as the other ones.

The brain power of CBB, Channel 4 and the Nation is clearly at an all time low!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't watch CBB but accidentally caught the end of it last night while waiting for ER to start. It was thoroughly unpleasant and made me glad I haven't bothered.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 16, 2007)

I havent watched any CBB since last week. Let me get this straight the rest of the girls have turned on Shipla because she undercooked a chicken?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I havent watched any CBB since last week. Let me get this straight the rest of the girls have turned on Shipla because she undercooked a chicken?



i aint seen much either,but i bet it has more to do with jealousy and envy than a stinking chicken


----------



## rocketman (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I speculate that they would treat Shilpa in the same way if she was merely a well educated, very rich, successful and beautiful white woman. They would simply find different things to pick on.



No, I don't agree. They are picking on Shilpa cos she is 'different'. And they ain't picking on wimpy Germaine because he is a Jackson, and therefore passes the 'all-white' test.

Then again, what do you expect from a moronic BB winner and a no-talent slapper like Danielle, pair of chav scum.

EDITED TO ADD: Though with 2,000 complaints and rising, it's no surprise the BB team is doing everything it can to put a different spin on events.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> No, I don't agree. They are picking on Shilpa cos she is 'different'. And they ain't picking on wimpy Germaine because he is a Jackson, and therefore passes the 'all-white' test.
> 
> Then again, what do you expect from a moronic BB winner and a no-talent slapper like Danielle, pair of chav scum.



I dissagree...the insecure of females will single out the most secure, added to that she is also very beautiful.....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2007)

Big Brother racism complaints hit 3,500



> The number of complaints to Ofcom about alleged racist abuse on Celebrity Big Brother has rocketed to 3,500.
> 
> Ofcom confirmed yesterday that it had received more than 200 complaints about alleged racisim in the Celebrity Big Brother house - today that figure has shot up to around 3,500. It is believed that a number of websites are urging people to contact Ofcom about the issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reg Perrin (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Ooooooooooooooooooo let it out mate. Feel better now?
> I'm not saying Shilpa is untouchable but you can stick your fingers in your ears, shut your eyes and shout lalalalalalalala bullying doesn't exist lalalalalalala there haven't been nasty comments that border on the racist lalalalalaalalala Shilpa isn't being victimised lalalalalalala......
> I however, can not.



And you are obviously oblivious to Shilpas role in this. Not that I'm condoning racism or suggesting it's not there. It was after all JJ who referred to Jades family as "White trash"




> As for 'chicken-gate' funny how the others seemed happy to eat it?



So the fuck what? If some stupid celebs don't actually know that it's unsafe to eat an undercooked chicken, or are too scared of offending Shilpa to refuse to eat it, that makes the chicken OK? Do you * know* how to cook a chicken?



> The girls had spent the afternoon sat on their arses waiting to find fault with it......So Shilpa doesn't make the best roast dinner, so what?



Several times they offered her advice, which in no way could be constued as bullying, however, she, the whingeing twat felt they were having a go. They weren't.




> BTW I've heard that Shilpa is actually the cause of the war in iraq, what a bitch eh?  And I see you managed to attck JJ in your post, yeah he caused the vietnam war don't you know?



Is that supposed to actually do something in this debate?



> edit: Yes I would have eaten the chicken, I would have eaten some breast or whatever because I would have been grateful for her efforts and not wanted to make her suffer.



Then you're even more stupid than the above comment suggests. You'd risk salmonella poisoning because you want to show gratitude?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> No, I don't agree. They are picking on Shilpa cos she is 'different'. And they ain't picking on wimpy Germaine because he is a Jackson, and therefore passes the 'all-white' test.
> 
> Then again, what do you expect from a moronic BB winner and a no-talent slapper like Danielle, pair of chav scum.



nice


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 16, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> According to my readings of today's 'Daily Star' Jades boyfriend whispered 'she's a fucking paki' to Jade. Am I right in thinking that's racist?



It has now been established that he actually said that she was a "fucking cunt" (at least, that is what Channel 4 are saying) which, whilst unpleasant, is not actually racist.

Shilpa to win!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 16, 2007)

Reg Perrin said:
			
		

> Several times they offered her advice, which in no way could be constued as bullying, however, she, the whingeing twat felt they were having a go. They weren't.



Wasn't the chicken in the end cooked for it's full time?  And still blood came pouring out of it Danielle said, the close up didn't look too bloody.  Still, could be angling.  And while their 'advice' might not have been meant in a bad way surely all the bitching between themselves about her was?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Jade early on before chickengate happened said something like 'ugh. she's put all spices on it and stuff'



Jade who never eats curry or kebabs or mexican food...I just think the comments are directed at Shilpa for the sake of it...


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I agree, I have said it before...
> 
> *Question to all....
> Is using someone's ethnicity as the basis for your comments, jokes and denegation of character racist?*



Erm, yes, surely?  It's what your using to be judgemental, innit though?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 16, 2007)

apparently Jah Rule has been seen alighting froma plane at heathrow and is rumoured to be one of the new housemates


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Jade who never eats curry or kebabs or mexican food...I just think the comments are directed at Shilpa for the sake of it...



LOL - didn't she collapse in the middle of the London marathon and then admit her 'training' consisted of Indian takeaways?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> apparently Jah Rule has been seen alighting froma plane at heathrow and is rumoured to be one of the new housemates



Now that would get me watching every night!


----------



## Snufkin! (Jan 16, 2007)

"Chickengate" I despair, when my grandchildren ask me what I accomplished in my younger days, I can tell them, I got slightly annoyed over a Tv Programme.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 16, 2007)

FWIW

From what I've seen of the bullying of Shilpa, it's probably a mix of envious attacks and racism

The most telling bit  (which I didn't see but heard all about from otehr people) was the bullies finding a floating turd in teh toilet and calling the others to come at 'look at what shilpa did'.

The use of association with shit / dirt / contamination as a way of attacking someone is very commonly used in both racists and envious attacks


----------



## Snufkin! (Jan 16, 2007)

have you ever used these attacks.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> It has now been established that he actually said that she was a "fucking cunt" (at least, that is what Channel 4 are saying) which, whilst unpleasant, is not actually racist.
> 
> Shilpa to win!


I wouldn't believe a single word C4 say on the matter. Have they released the recording without any bleeps? Thats the only thing that would convince me one way or the other.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 16, 2007)

Snufkin! said:
			
		

> have you ever used these attacks.




not that I can think of right now, but I think that just about everyone has enviously attacked someone at some point usually as a kid.  It's very early, primitive behaviour


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Jade who never eats curry or kebabs or mexican food...I just think the comments are directed at Shilpa for the sake of it...



I think I'd be mortified too if I sat down to eat a traditional sunday roast, only to find that some control freak had defiled my chicken by turning it into a fucking tandoori.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2007)

If you add complaints to channel 4 the number is now 4500: http://media.guardian.co.uk/broadcast/story/0,,1991524,00.html

Ch4 must be laughing, wonder if this has turned round the falling ratings?


----------



## tommers (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I think I'd be mortified too if I sat down to eat a traditional sunday roast, only to find that some control freak had defiled my chicken by turning it into a fucking tandoori.



mate, if somebody has "defiled" your chicken then it tasting a bit funny is the least of your worries.


----------



## Griff (Jan 16, 2007)

Aside from all this racist/not racist stuff, any news on a new housemate(s) or Lauren Harries?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I think I'd be mortified too if I sat down to eat a traditional sunday roast, only to find that some control freak had defiled my chicken by turning it into a fucking tandoori.



Yeap I suppose you would....However, the chicken was cooked for the 2 hours that the motley crew had insisted on...but it's somehow still Shilpa's fault.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Reg Perrin said:
			
		

> And you are obviously oblivious to Shilpas role in this. Not that I'm condoning racism or suggesting it's not there. It was after all JJ who referred to Jades family as "White trash"




I not saying she is a saint and i'd like to think i'd handle it differently but she is being picked on plain and simple.
I believe JJ comment was, 'I wouldn't use it but some people would say that...'

My comments on using phrase like' white trash' have been made lots of times on this very thread.



> So the fuck what? If some stupid celebs don't actually know that it's unsafe to eat an undercooked chicken, or are too scared of offending Shilpa to refuse to eat it, that makes the chicken OK? Do you * know* how to cook a chicken?


 Ummm maybe because they hadn't sat around for 2 hours winding themselves into a lather, waiting to find fault....they were not scared of offending Shilpa, they simply had no need to. It's very different.

Also, yes I know how to cook chicken, my roasts are fantastic!  
But I imagine my first one wasn't so hot.Hey you want to come round for dinner on Sunday? 




> Several times they offered her advice, which in no way could be constued as bullying, however, she, the whingeing twat felt they were having a go. They weren't.



They offered her advice, she took it, the chicken was cooked for 2 hours, it still wasn't good enough, did they need to go on and on and on? Sometimes it is not 'what' is being said it's the 'way' it's being said.




> Then you're even more stupid than the above comment suggests. You'd risk salmonella poisoning because you want to show gratitude?



Don't be ridiculous. most of the chicken was cooked perfectly I would have been fine. You know my point was that there was no need to keep on at her.


----------



## diego (Jan 16, 2007)

Never mind the white bit, but Jade is trash!


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 16, 2007)

well most of  them seem to have eaten some, nobody's got sick so far, for all we know the chicken was cooked really well and the comments about it being undercooked were just more of the same old spiteful bullying 

she leaves poohs in the toilet, she's a dog, she stinks of curry, she's unhygenic as she eats with her fingers, the food she cooks is poison, etc. etc as nauseum

it's all really primitive, nasty stuff, horrible projections and malicious envious attacks from a group of nobodies onto someone who is beautiful, dignified and actually has talent


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> It has now been established that he actually said that she was a "fucking cunt" (at least, that is what Channel 4 are saying)


Can you see why playing this down is really important to channel 4?

FWIW I don't know what Jack actually said...that's because Channel 4 bleeped it out, it could have been 'cunt' or 'paki', don't know.

That aside, enough has gone on since....people are not complaining about what Jack did or didn't say...they are complaining about what they are seeing and how by letting it go on channel 4 are party to it.


----------



## STFC (Jan 16, 2007)

diego said:
			
		

> Never mind the white bit, but Jade is trash!



She's mixed race, isn't she?


----------



## tommers (Jan 16, 2007)

STFC said:
			
		

> She's mixed race, isn't she?



dual heritage actually.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

STFC said:
			
		

> She's mixed race, isn't she?



Yes she is....her father is mixed race. However, Jade shows little self awareness, cultural or racial.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Can you see why playing this down is really important to channel 4?
> 
> FWIW I don't know what Jack actually said...that's because Channel 4 bleeped it out, it could have been 'cunt' or 'paki', don't know.
> 
> That aside, enough has gone on since....people are not complaining about what Jack did or didn't say...they are complaining about what they are seeing and how by letting it go on channel 4 are party to it.



Surely if people are actually complaining Ofcom could demand the unedited tapes and see for themselves?


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> it's all really primitive, nasty stuff, horrible projections and malicious envious attacks from a group of nobodies onto someone who is beautiful, dignified and actually has talent



carloe called jacky sub-human, that's probably the nastiest most primitive malicious thing i've seen on bb this year, don't think there were any compliaints received about that, ditto the white trash thing


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> carloe called jacky sub-human, that's probably the nastiest most primitive malicious thing i've seen on bb this year, don't think there were any compliaints received about that, ditto the white trash thing



It's not a very nice thing to call someone but if you can't see the difference between insulting someone who has a lot of support / family in the house and a sustained campaign of bullying against someone who's been isolated by bullying then I feel sorry for you


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> dual heritage actually.



Eh? I never use that term about myself, prefer mixed race.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> carloe called jacky sub-human, that's probably the nastiest most primitive malicious thing i've seen on bb this year, don't think there were any compliaints received about that, ditto the white trash thing


in fact she called her sub-normal so there wouldn't have been complaints about that cos she's got a point


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Eh? I never use that term about myself, prefer mixed race.



Me too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> carloe called jacky sub-human, that's probably the nastiest most primitive malicious thing i've seen on bb this year, don't think there were any compliaints received about that, ditto the white trash thing



Yeah, I didn't like that at all. Found it all far too victorian....Carole seemed to think she was doing her a favour, kind of said it to excuse jackiey's unfortunate behaviour.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> in fact she called her sub-normal so there wouldn't have been complaints about that cos she's got a point



in what way?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Channel 4 Speak.....





> C4 statement on racism, bullying controversy
> Day 14, 17:51 UTC - by James Welsh
> 
> Channel 4 has released a statement regarding the growing controversy over alleged incidents of racism and bullying in the house.
> ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Especially like this bit.....





> [Shilpa herself has not voiced any concerns of racial slurs or bullying against her.



Ermmmmmmm maybe because a lotthe worst of it is said behind her back....she may not see or hear it, but we are.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jan 16, 2007)

This story has just been on Newsround... complaints at 7600 and Jade's photo has been removed from an anti-bullying website aimed at children.  (Although thats probably a bit of a non-story as it sounds like the photo was used without her knowledge & she wasn't an actual anti-bullying spokesperson anyway).

On another note, FWIW, I think I'd rather be called a Paki by someone who was friendly but a bit ignorant, than be called a cunt by someone who was being racist, but that's just me  .

(Haven't watched the programme so can't comment on the context of the remark or its delivery, I just read the newslink & thought it was an odd thing for Channel 4 to be so relieved about: "Its OK, he didn't call her a Paki, he called her a cunt"  ).


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 16, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> in fact she called her sub-normal so there wouldn't have been complaints about that cos she's got a point




eh?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2007)

I bet when Dani and Jade get asked about their possible racism, they look aggrieved and say 'I haven't got a racist bone in my body'


----------



## Utopia (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> carloe called jacky sub-human, that's probably the nastiest most primitive malicious thing i've seen on bb this year, don't think there were any compliaints received about that, ditto the white trash thing




She was right though......don't you think?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I bet when Dani and Jade get asked about their possible racism, they look aggrieved and say 'I haven't got a racist bone in my body'


Even sadder that they probably actually believe that themselves. Institutionalised racism, covert and effective.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2007)

So was Jackquieuiy called sub normal or sub human?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 16, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> eh?


carol said that jackiey is "essentially sub-normal", but the term is actually educationally sub-normal, and I think she's got a point


----------



## Aravis (Jan 16, 2007)

Carole called her sub-normal - I think she was trying to say she was learning-disabled or whatever and it came out a bit unfortunately.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

Utopia said:
			
		

> She was right though......don't you think?



you could say someone who called shilpa a paki was right, doesn't make it acceptable behaviour

ditto sub-human & white trash

but as has been demonstrated quite effectively by liberals lately, that the last remaining acceptable biggotory is against the white working class


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

and it continues.....





> Friends of former Miss England Danielle Lloyd have jumped to her defence and insisted: "She's no racist."
> 
> Fellow model Leeandra Anderson said: "I can say 110 per cent that Danielle is not racist.
> 
> ...





> "There might be some bullying going on but it's instigated by the others. Danielle is stuck in the middle and doesn't know what to do.
> 
> "I don't mind Shilpa and she's very attractive but I do think she's a bit manipulative and is using the situation to her advantage."
> 
> ...



Full artice


----------



## Aravis (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> you could say someone who called shilpa a paki was right, doesn't make it acceptable behaviour
> 
> ditto sub-human & white trash
> 
> but as has been demonstrated quite effectively by liberals lately, that the last remaining acceptable biggotory is against the white working class



But no-one called anyone subhuman.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 16, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> carol said that jackiey is "essentially sub-normal", but the term is actually educationally sub-normal, and I think she's got a point




Isn't that a bit of a leap? to assume she mistook essentially for educationally?

I'm wary of the term 'sub-normal' regardless of what someone chooses to prefix it with


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Even sadder that they probably actually believe that themselves. Institutionalised racism, covert and effective.



unlike the racism being displayed by everyone who didn't bat an eyelid when people were being labelled as white trash, but are squeeling in uproar when a similar insult is labelled against a coloured person


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> unlike the racism being displayed by everyone who didn't bat an eyelid when people were being labelled as white trash, but are squeeling in uproar when a similar insult is labelled against a coloured person



I suggest you read this thread properly and then you'll see exactly what people around here think of the term 'White trash'...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> unlike the racism being displayed by everyone who didn't bat an eyelid when people were being labelled as white trash, but are squeeling in uproar when a similar insult is labelled against a coloured person



spot on


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

i'm not reading 60 pages of thread to tease out some line thanks

interesting not one complaint was lodged for the white trash thing, but the whole nation appears to be up in arms about this one


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 16, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Isn't that a bit of a leap? to assume she mistook essentially for educationally?
> 
> I'm wary of the term 'sub-normal' regardless of what someone chooses to prefix it with


maybe it's a leap, I have a cousin who's ESN so it's a phrase I'm familiar with and in this case it fits


----------



## Aravis (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> i'm not reading 60 pages of thread to tease out some line thanks
> 
> interesting not one complaint was lodged for the white trash thing, but the whole nation appears to be up in arms about this one



Because it's happening within a context of a sustained campaign of systematic bullying and victimisation of one person.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> unlike the racism being displayed by everyone who didn't bat an eyelid when people were being labelled as white trash, but are squeeling in uproar when a similar insult is labelled against a coloured person



As someone (LLBelle) said to you very clearly on this thread, nobody here has stuck up for anyone being called 'white trash.' But if you can't see the fundamental difference between a sustained campaign of folks ganging up on one individual and an isolated comment then I really pity you.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> i'm not reading 60 pages of thread to tease out some line thanks


Fine. But don't imagine you know what people are thinking then.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

people have been bullied on big brother ever since it started in one form or another

where where all the complaints then?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> people have been bullied on big brother ever since it started in one form or another
> 
> where where all the complaints then?



By jove you are right....we should all shut up and pretend it's not happening and that we don't care.

ETA: There has been a lot of comment about the bullying that goes on in the BB house....perhaps this is worse than before and people have had enough?


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

why weren't people outraged in previous years though?

what's different about this time?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> why weren't people outraged in previous years though?
> 
> what's different about this time?



IMO, it has never been so intense, such an obvious gang against one and the racial undertones go against how us 'Brits' like to market ourselves and our country....


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> people have been bullied on big brother ever since it started in one form or another
> 
> where where all the complaints then?


Yeah but name another incident that relates to the culture of the victim??

Apparently some proper racist comments have been blipped out...time will tell, I've just heard on R5 Live that the transcripts might go the the police.

I really liked Jade (working class girl done good) before this. What a shit she is, and she's involved with a Anti-bullying charity. Hypocrite.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> Yeah but name another incident that relates to the culture of the victim??



ok, so so far on the last page or so of this thread we've established

pack bullying is ok (witness no complaints in previous years)

racist remarks are ok (witness no complaints re the 'white trash' abuse)

but pack bullying accompanied with racist remarks is not ok (8,000 complaints)


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> ok, so so far on the last page or so of this thread we've established
> 
> pack bullying is ok (witness no complaints in previous years)
> 
> ...


WTF is "pack"???
White trash is wrong...I would complain about that. And two wrongs dont make a right, I think people have had enough of this shite show.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

group bullying, i.e. a few people ganging up against another


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> group bullying, i.e. a few people ganging up against another


Gotcha.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 16, 2007)

There were loads of comlaints about racism in previous years, for example whem maxwell and whassername were saying that makosi stank and had breath like dog shit and I can't remember what else but it was extremely vicious and had all the tell tell 'equating a person with filth' nastiness that so often accompanies racist attacks.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

white trash being a case in point


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm watching this show for the first time (for Shetty...YUM!!)...but if this is what's been going on I think we all should be ashamed that we allow this crap on the TV.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> it's all really primitive, nasty stuff, horrible projections and malicious envious attacks from a group of nobodies onto someone who is beautiful, dignified and actually has talent



She has, she's a very good actress, one thing I'm proud of is that she said she wouldnt react because it would let the Indian and Asian citizens of this country down.

Good on her, dignity, something the other lot could do with.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> you could say someone who called shilpa a paki was right, doesn't make it acceptable behaviour



Shilpa is Indian, not Pakistani.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> ok, so so far on the last page or so of this thread we've established
> 
> pack bullying is ok (witness no complaints in previous years)


When did this happen before?


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

that's a fair point


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> When did this happen before?



every year there has been incidents of people using alliances to bitch/bully/ostracise people on bb


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> every year there has been incidents of people using alliances to bitch/bully/ostracise people on bb



Well I have never seen it so intense...and don't rememeber the group thing either, apart from Shabaz last year, which I thought was hideous because I believe he has mental health issues and was far to vunerable to be in the house.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

so pete burns treatment of say jodie marsh (and others - can't really remember the details) last year wasn't bad?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> so pete burns treatment of say jodie marsh (and others - can't really remember the details) last year wasn't bad?



Oh yes you're right there...but pete hunted alone....and Jodie wasn't on her own....


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> every year there has been incidents of people using alliances to bitch/bully/ostracise people on bb


And you KEEP watching this shite?


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Oh yes you're right there...but pete hunted alone....and Jodie wasn't on her own....



almost the whole house bullied jodie marsh if i remember correctly, where was the hysteria & outcry then?

maybe because she's white trash it's ok, and she deserved it?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> white trash being a case in point




white trash is an interesting example

on the one hand the word trash does fall into the category of racist abuse

the word white just doesn't though does it?

For the avoidance of doubt, I am NOT saying that there is no such thing as racism against white people.  The category 'white' is a metaphorical invention anyway, there are no more white people than there are black people.

As a good mate of mine who suffererd terrible racist bullying as a child and young adult explained to me, that it really hurts him when people call him the n word or a black bastard, black (insert insult here).  

he said that he had called the bullies a white (insult insult here) but they just laughed in his face

the fact is that the words and metaphors association with black have been negative and with white have been positive since time and this is in many cultures and is pretty much universal AFAIK

so calling someone white trash might not be a very nice thing to say, but gaving the history of racism, it is very different to calling someone black / jew / paki (insert insult here) 

apologies for pointing out the bleedin obvious but you seem to to be failing to understand something really very basic and fundemental about social history, racism and language


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 16, 2007)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> And you KEEP watching this shite?



Innit.

As someone who dips in and out off BB forums, just to keep up with what people are on at work.

Why do people watch this shit?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyway....I look forward to seeing how CH4 are going to handle this one...
I predict: 
Lighthearted HL shows not focusing on the rift in the house.
Not showing any of the bitching.
Edits that focus on the possibility of Shilpa being manipulative, over sensitive and bring it on herself.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> almost the whole house bullied jodie marsh if i remember correctly, where was the hysteria & outcry then?



People did complain and support Jodie. However she was the first to leave and therefore it was over really quickly.



> maybe because she's white trash it's ok, and she deserved it?



Nobody deserves to be treated badly and bullied.
It's offensive to call someone that, why do you insist on doing it?


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Innit.
> 
> As someone who dips in and out off BB forums, just to keep up with what people are on at work.
> 
> Why do people watch this shit?


It (as policy) encourages the worst aspects of human nature and we've got enough examples of this already. I'm actually shocked by it.

Utter crap!


----------



## LDR (Jan 16, 2007)

When I was in New York I went to a "white trash night" which was advertising "red neck country music".  They were using it as selling point.  

I don't think it has the same negative connections as some of the racist words used against other ethnic groups.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

> It's offensive to call someone that, why do you insist on doing it?



i'm not calling anyone anything, i'm searching for reasons as to why they didnt get 8,000 complaints for that nasty piece of bullying


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> When I was in New York I went to a "white trash night" which was advertising "red neck country music".  They were using it as selling point.
> 
> I don't think it has the same negative connections as some of the racist words used against other ethnic groups.


Thank you....a REAL example of how the two are not related.

Mind you it would be wrong if the club was run by Blacks or Hispanics. What white people call themselves (or Black or Brown) is not the issue.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> i'm not calling anyone anything, i'm searching for reasons as to why they didnt get 8,000 complaints for that nasty piece of bullying



To be fair....posters here have offered you numerous 'possibilities'....you just ain't buying them.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> i'm not reading 60 pages of thread to tease out some line thanks
> 
> interesting not one complaint was lodged for the white trash thing, but the whole nation appears to be up in arms about this one




You again, interesting place to resurface?????


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

surely offence is in the eye of the person being offended

i don't see how an example of an 'ironic' gig in NY provides empirical evidence


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You again, interesting place to resurface?????



yawn picture


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> i'm not calling anyone anything, i'm searching for reasons as to why they didnt get 8,000 complaints for that nasty piece of bullying



People did not see it as JJ bullying Jackiey?
It was not part of a sustained attack.
He actually said he wouldn't use the term but others would.
Not condoning his use of it at all.


----------



## LDR (Jan 16, 2007)

> A spokesperson for the charity said: "Beatbullying has received a huge number of emails from young people across the UK who support Jodie's stance on bullying, many of them very worried about some of the treatment Jodie is going through in the Big Brother house."


I found this quote about Jodie Marsh on Big Brother.  It just says a huge number  of emails.  I don't know if that's in the thousands but people did speak out apparently.

Source.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> surely offence is in the eye of the person being offended
> 
> i don't see how an example of an 'ironic' gig in NY provides empirical evidence


LLB has given you a very valid 'empirical' perspective.


----------



## Negativland (Jan 16, 2007)

White trash is a class based insult though, isn't it? I'll bet it's used mainly by white people.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> surely offence is in the eye of the person being offended
> 
> i don't see how an example of an 'ironic' gig in NY provides empirical evidence


Well it seems that not enough were offended like you, there's got to be a reason for that. 

If a black person said it I bet you'd get the same reaction, and I'd agree.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> Thank you....a REAL example of how the two are not related.
> 
> Mind you it would be wrong if the club was run by Blacks or Hispanics. What white people call themselves (or Black or Brown) is not the issue.



so on your own logic a black person calling a white person white trash is as bad as a white person calling a black person black bastard, so they are related


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

Negativland said:
			
		

> White trash is a class based insult though, isn't it? I'll bet it's used mainly by white people.


bump...good point


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2007)

Hmm, I think we need two BB threads here - one for the updates and rumours and another for talking about the issues thrown up by the show. Anyway, back to BB for a moment and *reverse ferret* has been posting again over on digispy. The filleted info from the only genuine insider I've seen post anywhere is this:

Endemol are dealing with this situation in their own inimitable way by chucking three (THREE!) new people into the house on a live show tomorrow night. Nominations are now delayed until friday - basically they're hoping that the new people will deflect attention from this shitstorm (the same shitstorm that's happened every year since BB5 incidentally, you'd think they'd learn) and change the dynamic of the house.

I have no idea who they are yet btw.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> so on your own logic a black person calling a white person white trash is as bad as a white person calling a black person black bastard, so they are related


Absolutely, but where in this context has a black person called a white person this on BB?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> yawn picture




I got you sussed out mate!


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> I found this quote about Jodie Marsh on Big Brother.  It just says a huge number  of emails.  I don't know if that's in the thousands but people did speak out apparently.
> 
> Source.



it says a huge amount of emails were sent to the charity beatbullying, wonder how many complaints channel 4 actually got about it, also i don't recall it being plastered over the news & radio like it has been today


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

> White trash is a class based insult though, isn't it? I'll bet it's used mainly by white people.



That is a good point. I have mostly heard it used by White Americans.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> Absolutely, but where in this context has a black person called a white person this on BB?



i thought that's what jermaine called jade?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm not naming names, but I think we have a BNP fan posting on this thread.

See if you guess?


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I got you sussed out mate!



yawn picture


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> i thought that's what jermaine called jade?



No. He said that some people would call Jackiey it.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> it says a huge amount of emails were sent to the charity beatbullying, wonder how many complaints channel 4 actually got about it, also i don't recall it being plastered over the news & radio like it has been today


So it's all about numbers then?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

Is it racist to call someone _blood and honour trash?_


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm not naming names, but I think we have a BNP fan posting on this thread.
> 
> See if you guess?



typical liberal response to when their contradictions are pulled apart

they must be BNP!!


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm not naming names, but I think we have a BNP fan posting on this thread.
> 
> See if you guess?


Indeed...should he be at the ballet....?


----------



## rioted (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> racist remarks are ok (witness no complaints re the 'white trash' abuse)


For those of us who missed this; what "race" were the users of the term "white trash"?


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> So it's all about numbers then?



look up a few posts


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

If a person yawns alot does it make them subnormal?


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> typical liberal response to when their contradictions are pulled apart
> 
> they must be BNP!!


It's the use of the word liberal that gives you away...you aint kidding no one.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> Indeed...should he be at the ballet....?




You got it too quickly, was I too obvious.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

rioted said:
			
		

> For those of us who missed this; what "race" were the users of the term "white trash"?



For those who missed it. What did JJ actually say?


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

rioted said:
			
		

> For those of us who missed this; what "race" were the users of the term "white trash"?



i don't believe in the concept of race so i can't answer that

was jermaine jackson who used it though


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> It's the use of the word liberal that gives you away...you aint kidding no one.



i'm not trying to kid anyone, i'm having a discussion on a bulletin board


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> typical liberal response to when their contradictions are pulled apart
> 
> they must be BNP!!




Its the places you surface that says it all mate. You've been sussed. And you are too ashamed to hold your head up.


----------



## Aravis (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> For those who missed it. What did JJ actually say?



He said that in the US some people might refer to Jackieieieiey as white trash.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> i don't believe in the concept of race so i can't answer that
> 
> was jermaine jackson who used it though


OK then what colour/culture where they?


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> i'm not trying to kid anyone, i'm having a discussion on a bulletin board


Time will tell.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Aravis said:
			
		

> He said that in the US some people might refer to Jackieieieiey as white trash.



Do you think he is racist for saying that?


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Its the places you surface that says it all mate. You've been sussed. And you are too ashamed to hold your head up.



i used to post here under the name of oisleep, what dastardly thing am i meant to be ashamed off?


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> OK then what colour/culture where they?



surely you know jermaine is black skinned?

not sure why you lump colour & culture into one though


----------



## Aravis (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Do you think he is racist for saying that?



Struck me more as a classist/snobbery thing.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm hungry gonna eat...back soon!

But just to say in the USA its a class thing.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

mate are you reading this thread, i've answered both your questions, look back a few posts


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

i see you edited your post iROBOT from accusing me off not answering your questions to something about getting your tea


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> Time will tell.




Yep, and you heard it here first. 

Nuff said, I'm not trying to get anyone banned.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> so pete burns treatment of say jodie marsh (and others - can't really remember the details) last year wasn't bad?


It was, and it was criticized on a thread last year.  I also remember people discussing Galloway, and particularly Barrymore


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 16, 2007)

Aravis said:
			
		

> He said that in the US some people might refer to Jackieieieiey as white trash.



well he's right in saying  that isn't he?

if he said that in the Uk some people might call her a chav he'd be right too wouldn't he?

he didn't  actually call her white trash though did he?

the answer is no isn't it?  which invalidates the premis of your argument doesn't it?

ETA

sorry, that was not at you but at sick anchor


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Yep, and you heard it here first



heard it here first 

look up a few posts sherlock


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> i used to post here under the name of oisleep, what dastardly thing am i meant to be ashamed off?




I find that hard to believe, because you would know I am not a liberal.

Only certain trots and BNP people call people liberals in the way you did, in my view.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> heard it here first
> 
> look up a few posts sherlock




Hang on your not IWCA are you?


----------



## LDR (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> surely you know jermaine is black skinned?


Didn't Jade ask him if he was really black?

The world is a complicated place.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I find that hard to believe, because you would know I am not a liberal.



if it acts & smells like one.....



> Only certain trots and BNP people call people liberals in the way you did, in my view.



so because something is in your view, that's prove conclusice that i'm fash?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> so because something is in your view, that's prove conclusice that i'm fash?




well you certainly made some typical BNP sounding comments on a recent thread about immigration 

if it walks like  a duck and quacks like a duck....

and smells like a duck...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> if it acts & smells like one.....
> 
> 
> 
> so because something is in your view, that's prove conclusice that i'm fash?



I have checked the things you post on, noted that you are very keen on threads to do with racism, and made conclusions, which are subject to change if other info comes along. Which it hasn't so far to be fair.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Yep, and you heard it here first.
> 
> Nuff said, I'm not trying to get anyone banned.


Me neither.... 

We've all been here before.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> well you certainly made some typical BNP sounding comments on a recent thread about immigration
> 
> if it walks like  a duck and quacks like a duck....
> 
> and smells like a duck...




Indeed loulou, be wary of this poster is all I am saying. I think they have an agenda.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

can't remember posting any political comments on threads here about immigration, can you tell me what they were?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> can't remember posting any political comments on threads here about immigration, can you tell me what they were?




The way your rising speaks volumes here. I think you are attempting the _I'm considerably more intelligent than you approach._


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I have checked the things you post on, noted that you are very keen on threads to do with racism, and made conclusions, which are subject to change if other info comes along. Which it hasn't so far to be fair.



i take interest in the liberal viewpoint towards race & racism, well in fact i detest it if truth be told (the professional race industry for example), it's no great surprise that the few threads i post on here is in this area is it


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> The way your rising speaks volumes here. I think you are attempting the _I'm considerably more intelligent than you approach._



simple question detective boy, loulobelle said i made some BNP sounding comments on a thread about immigration, i asked her what they were, or is the accused no longer to be given details of their alleged crime?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> can't remember posting any political comments on threads here about immigration, can you tell me what they were?




actually I apologise 

I completely misread something you'd written  

I still think you're probably a BNP supporter though 

out of interest, what do you think of hte BNP?


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

lou said:
			
		

> out of interest, what do you think of hte BNP?



i think of the BNP in the same way as i think of any other party that puts race & nation before class

i think tactically at the local level they've stolen a march on the so called left in the last decade or so, by actually trying to come up with solutions to people's concerns (housing etc..) and listening (to an extent) to what the people on the doorsteps are saying (unlike the left who are stuck with grandoise ideas of revolution and an outlook that's rooted in the social & economic conditions of the late 19th century), it's a shame that this is just a front to push their nationalist/racist overall strategy and not to actually genuinely play a part in allowing people to take more control over their own lives & the communities that they live in


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> i think of the BNP in the same way as i think of any other party that puts race & nation before class
> 
> i think tactically at the local level they've stolen a march on the so called left in the last decade or so, by actually trying to come up with solutions to people's concerns (housing etc..) and listening (to an extent) to what the people on the doorsteps are saying (unlike the left who are stuck with grandoise ideas of revolution and an outlook that's rooted in the social & economic conditions of the late 19th century), it's a shame that this is just a front to push their nationalist/racist overall strategy and not to actually genuinely play a part in allowing people to take more control over their own lives & the communities that they live in




Ok what to do you think of the IWCA?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 16, 2007)

anybody see BBLB? Jade was having a pop at Shilpa again, can't remember what about but Shilpa gave as good as she got, pointing out that Jade is only famous because of being on Big Brother initially and saying what a great achievement that is (or words to that effect).

can't believe I'm getting drawn into it again


----------



## DJ Triviality (Jan 16, 2007)

woah its all getting a bit serious. 

what about jade's tits eh?


----------



## DJ Triviality (Jan 16, 2007)

suck them for 40p or what?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> anybody see BBLB? Jade was having a pop at Shilpa again, can't remember what about but Shilpa gave as good as she got, pointing out that Jade is only famous because of being on Big Brother initially and saying what a great achievement that is (or words to that effect).
> 
> can't believe I'm getting drawn into it again



I'm glad she's started sticking up for herself as the 'poor me' routine isn't popular.

CCB is my current guilt trip.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> woah its all getting a bit serious.
> 
> what about jade's tits eh?




Its Ok everyone, the voice of reason is back.

So is Jermaine too pious?


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Ok what to do you think of the IWCA?



well i'm a member so i must be somewhat sympathetic towards them


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> well i'm a member so i must be somewhat sympathetic towards them




Say no more, apologies.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2007)

I just googled IWCA and the first result was the International Window Cleaners Association. I'm guessing thats not what you're talking about.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I just googled IWCA and the first result was the International Window Cleaners Organisation. I'm guessing thats not what you're talking about.




Correct.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2007)

Perhaps the Irish Wolfhound Club of America then?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Perhaps the Irish Wolfhound Club of America then?



Correct, the hotbed for discussions on _race_ in teh US of A





















Not Really


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> well i'm a member so i must be somewhat sympathetic towards them


Well, they seem to have some support, maybe you can muster something with them..re-white trash??

You've got access to the apparatus of political influence (which a lot do not).


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

Now, window cleaning...there's an honest working class profession...


----------



## DJ Triviality (Jan 16, 2007)

I am going to do a bit of 'window cleaning' after ogling jade's melons tonight.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> I am going to do a bit of 'window cleaning' after ogling jade's melons tonight.


You'll go blind mate....


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 16, 2007)

Well I'm watching tonight as I was hoping that jermaine would step up to the plate and it's happening

I completely agree with him, they do need to look in the mirror 

gwaaan jermaine


----------



## Snufkin! (Jan 16, 2007)

Awesome, say goodbye to your shitty career Jade.


----------



## Madusa (Jan 16, 2007)

ive only started watching this cos of this racism/bullying hoo-hah that everyone's been on about today!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Jade Goody King has had a dream.....don't believe a word of it though.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Well I'm watching tonight as I was hoping that jermaine would step up to the plate and it's happening
> 
> I completely agree with him, they do need to look in the mirror
> 
> gwaaan jermaine




I think there is vindication in what alot of us have been saying.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 16, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> ive only started watching this cos of this racism/bullying hoo-hah that everyone's been on about today!



This'll be the 1st time I've watched a whole episode 

Jade's dream's interesting 

hmmmmmm......

It's almost as if she's got wind of what people in the outside world are saying about her  

*raises eyebrow and strokes chin*


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> Well, they seem to have some support, maybe you can muster something with them..re-white trash??
> 
> You've got access to the apparatus of political influence (which a lot do not).



i couldn't give a toss about the white trash thing in isolation, was just drawing parallels between two things, once of which provoked outrage, the other not a whimper

and i think your second sentence mistakes the whole rationale of the IWCA


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> This'll be the 1st time I've watched a whole episode
> 
> Jade's dream's interesting
> 
> ...



I suspect the production team have had a word with her off camera too.


----------



## DJ Triviality (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd never have guessed that Jo is from Romford.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2007)

I had to turn off, that dream bit was cringey...

keep me posted guys


----------



## rocketman (Jan 16, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> It has now been established that he actually said that she was a "fucking cunt" (at least, that is what Channel 4 are saying) which, whilst unpleasant, is not actually racist.
> 
> Shilpa to win!



No it hasn't. All that has been established is that Channel 4 are trying to deny the public rassist behaviour of their delinquent housemates. 

These people really are the worst. Jade, Danielle, Jo - they are all perfect examples of people I try to avoid.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 16, 2007)

'You're going to have to scoop it out....'





SHUT UP JADE YOU HORRIBLE LITTLE CUNT....


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 16, 2007)

who said that shilpa ahould clean the toilet with her teeth?   

I heard it but I can't put a face to the voice

ETA

was it jade?

sounded like man to me


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 16, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> No it hasn't. All that has been established is that Channel 4 are trying to deny the public rassist behaviour of their delinquent housemates.




exactly


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 16, 2007)

All they ever do is sit on the bloody sofa moaning and conplaining about Shilpa. Don't they ever fucking shut up


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2007)

This thread is an embarrassment  

The amount of overt hatred towards working class people far outweighs any real percieved racism.


----------



## Celt (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Ok what to do you think of the IWCA?




Isle of white conservative association?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 16, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> who said that shilpa ahould clean the toilet with her teeth?
> 
> I heard it but I can't put a face to the voice
> 
> ...



It was Jack. Must be the first thing he's said for days. He should stick to wearing hats...


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 16, 2007)

I have to say that shilpa looks rather fetching in those soaking wet garms


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> This thread is an embarrassment
> 
> The amount of overt hatred towards working class people far outweighs any real percieved racism.



 

I didn't see anything in his post that was having a go at the working class...


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 16, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> It was Jack. Must be the first thing he's said for days. He should stick to wearing hats...



If I was running BB he'd be punished for saying that
something to do with cleaning toilets but H&S regulations would prohibit me from putting the full force of my plan into action


----------



## DJ Triviality (Jan 16, 2007)

look at all that shine on danielle's jugs. 

i wouldnt mind putting some slime on them.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I didn't see anything in his post that was having a go at the working class...



I hit quote instead of reply but edited as soon as I realised what I'd done


----------



## N_igma (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't think there's been any racism so far, whether it's about white trash, impersonating an indian voice or constantly mispronouncing a name, I have an Irish name and I *know * people wouldn't have a clue how to pronounce it if I wrote it down. Just 3 bitchy girls taking it out on a weak one who hasn't assimilated into their group.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> I don't think there's been any racism so far, whether it's about white trash, impersonating an indian voice or constantly mispronouncing a name, I have an Irish name and I *know * people wouldn't have a clue how to pronounce it if I wrote it down. Just 3 bitchy girls taking it out on a weak one who hasn't assimilated into their group.



its the insecure rounding on the secure imo...

im agreed that the ignorance plays a part in this, but i think low self esteem has much more to to with it really!!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> This'll be the 1st time I've watched a whole episode
> 
> Jade's dream's interesting
> 
> ...



guilty conscience? I especially like the bit where Shilpa's family or Shilpa did the attacking...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> i couldn't give a toss about the white trash thing in isolation, was just drawing parallels between two things, once of which provoked outrage, the other not a whimper
> 
> and i think your second sentence mistakes the whole rationale of the IWCA




Well it isn't quite the same thing. Having said that it was raised with concern on this thread, certainly by Danny La Rouge.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> I don't think there's been any racism so far, whether it's about white trash, impersonating an indian voice or constantly mispronouncing a name, I have an Irish name and I *know * people wouldn't have a clue how to pronounce it if I wrote it down. Just 3 bitchy girls taking it out on a weak one who hasn't assimilated into their group.


 But it wasn't written down! if you told someone that your name was Aoife or Siobhan, then you would expect them to be able to pronounce ee-fa or shove-on, surely?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> This thread is an embarrassment
> 
> The amount of overt hatred towards working class people far outweighs any real percieved racism.



Oh please!  I don't hate the working class, I am working class. I don't always like them though.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> i couldn't give a toss about the white trash thing in isolation, was just drawing parallels between two things, once of which provoked outrage, the other not a whimper
> 
> and i think your second sentence mistakes the whole rationale of the IWCA


Shame about the racial stuff. I quite agree with the rest (not all!)...start of a british national socialism? Hope not.

Anyway back to jades tits please.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

Celt said:
			
		

> Isle of white conservative association?




Well one of their casual members I think is from Southampton so your in the right sort of area.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

> Well it isn't quite the same thing. Having said that it was raised with concern on this thread, certainly by Danny La Rouge.



i'm talking about it being on national news for example, not on a message board


----------



## N_igma (Jan 16, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> But it wasn't written down! if you told someone that your name was Aoife or Siobhan, then you would expect them to be able to pronounce ee-fa or shove-on, surely?



I know, but I did notice Shilpa put an Indian dialect to her name when saying it to Jackiey. If you want to get technical about things, there are other ways of pronouncing Irish names than what most non-Irish speaking people think. So what if Jackiey said something that wasn't totally correct, doesn't mean she's a bigot.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Oh please!  I don't hate the working class, I am working class. I don't always like them though.



Wow you really do have an overinflated ego  

You automatically assume I was aiming that at you directly  

Shows how skewed your perception really is.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> I know, but I did notice Shilpa put an Indian dialect to her name when saying it to Jackiey. If you want to get technical about things, there are other ways of pronouncing Irish names than what most non-Irish speaking people think. So what if Jackiey said something that wasn't totally correct, doesn't mean she's a bigot.


 But she wasn't even trying to say it correctly. Perhaps, in isolation, that could be forgivable, but coupled with little vignettes like asking Shilpa if she lived in a shack, yep, I'd say she's a bigot. Shilpa is not exactly a tongue-twister after all.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Wow you really do have an overinflated ego
> 
> You automatically assume I was aiming that at you directly
> 
> Shows how skewed your perception really is.



Maybe. If I was wrong I humbly apologise.
Or maybe I'm reacting to your comment because you have directly quoted me and reacted to mine on more than one occasion.
Imagine that?


----------



## DJ Triviality (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd like to see Danielle sing 'Bad Babysitter' whilst Jermaine dances in the bath like the bloke in the video.


----------



## DJ Triviality (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Wow you really do have an overinflated ego
> 
> You automatically assume I was aiming that at you directly
> 
> Shows how skewed your perception really is.



Hi Drew, please dont have a go at me you seem a lot more intelligent.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> I know, but I did notice Shilpa put an Indian dialect to her name when saying it to Jackiey. .


 Yeah Shilpa should have said it in an English accent clearly.

'Dialect' is not the word you wanted to use surely?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Shilpa is not exactly a tongue-twister after all.



Well clearly Shilpa did it on purpose!   
After all, when in England, speak with an English accent!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Maybe. Or maybe I'm reacting to your comment because you have directly quoted me and reacted to mine on more than one occasion.
> Imagine that?



So every comment I make from now on is aimed at you, regardless of whether I have quoted you ?  

And all because I engaged with you a few pages back ?? 

Love your logic  No really I do


----------



## N_igma (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Yeah Shilpa should have said it in an English accent clearly.
> 
> 'Dialect' is not the word you wanted to use surely?



Well she did say it in an Indian accent when Jackiey asked what her name was, I saw it on Channel 4 news. 

Anyhoo, I think people are making a mountain out of a molehill here. Bitchiness and fighting has gone on in all Big Brothers, hell I don't even think Nasty Nick got this much attention and the shit he pulled was far worse than this.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Well she did say it in an Indian accent when Jackiey asked what her name was, I saw it on Channel 4 news.
> 
> Anyhoo, I think people are making a mountain out of a molehill here. Bitchiness and fighting has gone on in all Big Brothers, hell I don't even think Nasty Nick got this much attention and the shit he pulled was far worse than this.



Err, just a gentle suggestion here, but just perhaps she said her name in an Indian accent because she is, you know, Indian?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2007)

I didn't really follow the career of S-Club 7 but was Jo always such a strange Pat Butcher/Tony Soprano hybrid?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I didn't really follow the career of S-Club 7 but was Jo always such a strange Pat Butcher/Tony Soprano hybrid?



LMFAO


----------



## N_igma (Jan 16, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Err, just a gentle suggestion here, but just perhaps she said her name in an Indian accent because she is, you know, Indian?



If I was there I'd say my name as clearly as possible to avoid as little confusion as possible, I wouldn't just do it in some rogue Irish accent just to piss someone off. Hey, maybe it's just me.


----------



## DJ Triviality (Jan 16, 2007)

Lfmafroflmao!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 16, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I didn't really follow the career of S-Club 7 but was Jo always such a strange Pat Butcher/Tony Soprano hybrid?






			
				RaverDrew said:
			
		

> LMFAO



Innit


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> If I was there I'd say my name as clearly as possible to avoid as little confusion as possible, I wouldn't just do it in some rogue Irish accent just to piss someone off. Hey, maybe it's just me.



So, you have a problem with her saying her name in her own accent? What's rogue about that?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2007)

Fuggedaboutit Rickaaaaayy...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> i'm talking about it being on national news for example, not on a message board



OK, but what are we supposed to do about that. The national media do loads of unpalatable things. No surprises there then.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 16, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I didn't really follow the career of S-Club 7 but was Jo always such a strange Pat Butcher/Tony Soprano hybrid?



No, but she was always an ephemeral and nebulous creature - the S in S Club stands for Spiritless.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 16, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> So, you have a problem with her saying her name in her own accent? What's rogue about that?



I didn't say it was rogue or that I had a problem. I'm just saying other people might like Jackiey, I could walk up to anyone here and start talking the way I talk, which is very fast with a distinct sound which I know would confuse people. If I was in a house and someone had a problem and god forbid asked me what my name was, I'd try my best so they understood it.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 16, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> If I was there I'd say my name as clearly as possible to avoid as little confusion as possible, I wouldn't just do it in some rogue Irish accent just to piss someone off. Hey, maybe it's just me.




I'm sure you would and i'm sure you'd still sound irish becos you ermm are.....same as Shilpa always sounding indian becos she errmm is.  


Anyway it still doesn't excuse certain behaviour in the damn house.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> No, but she was always an ephemeral and nebulous creature - the S in S Club stands for Spiritless.




But there were only 5 of them?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2007)

Ahem! Leo "Get the fuck off me you fucking bastards" Sayer is a guest on BBBM right now on E4.  

He hasn't kicked-off yet, but the night is young. (Big Mac put in a legendary performance last night btw).


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 16, 2007)

Oooooo nice heads up ty!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> I didn't say it was rogue or that I had a problem. I'm just saying other people might like Jackiey, I could walk up to anyone here and start talking the way I talk, which is very fast with a distinct sound which I know would confuse people. If I was in a house and someone had a problem and god forbid asked me what my name was, I'd try my best so they understood it.



So, she said her name, in her own accent. Just like we all do. I bet you still sound Irish when you say your name, I know I do. And if the person I was talking to repeatedly got my simple two syllable name wrong I'd think they were taking the piss. If they then asked me if I lived in a boreen or only ate potatos I'd think they were  a bigotted fuck.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ahem! Leo "Get the fuck off me you fucking bastards" Sayer is a guest on BBBM right now on E4.
> 
> He hasn't kicked-off yet, but the night is young. (Big Mac put in a legendary performance last night btw).




He did!


----------



## rocketman (Jan 16, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> But she wasn't even trying to say it correctly. Perhaps, in isolation, that could be forgivable, but coupled with little vignettes like asking Shilpa if she lived in a shack, yep, I'd say she's a bigot. Shilpa is not exactly a tongue-twister after all.



I swear she (Jackie) said "That Indian" in her exit interview. It's ignorance-led racism, and Jackie is too unhinged to know herself that deeply. In a way it's not her fault - it's not unusual for a lesbian ex-prostitute with one arm and a habit to find it a little difficult to be objective.

Her daughter, Jade, is her mum's daughter. She's come a long way, but she's still infected by the same stupidity. Her other half, Jack, is both loyal and stupid - and clearly has the same quantity of ignorance to his name, he's truly awful.

And as for Danielle, the glamour model come football player tart, how come she was all up tight when her tits flapped out in the task? Attention-seeking moron, no value to her whatsoever, and she's got that inner ugliness (the classic footballer's wife syndrome) to try to gang with a group - and the best way to do that is what I see as the Southern mentality - pick on a less popular person to galvanise a group.

It's all cruel, shows no self knowledge or control, and I hope to god that none of those three Stepford Wives ever have (any more) children, so their particular strand of DNA can atrophy and die out.

*Edited to add: Or at least never, ever, ever appear on my TV again - and yes, I know I can turn it off, but I'm 'the public", too, and like many a victim of cathode ray nipple conditioning.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> OK, but what are we supposed to do about that. The national media do loads of unpalatable things. No surprises there then.



i'm not expecting anyone to do anything about it

my only involvement on this thread was to highlight the hypocrisy of the holier than thou bandwagon that seems to have been kick started today on the national news & media


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> So every comment I make from now on is aimed at you, regardless of whether I have quoted you ?
> 
> And all because I engaged with you a few pages back ??
> 
> Love your logic  No really I do



Not what I said but anyway....


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> i'm not expecting anyone to do anything about it
> 
> my only involvement on this thread was to highlight the hypocrisy of the holier than thou bandwagon that seems to have been kick started today on the national news & media




Well I agree with you if thats the case, though I haven't actually seen it. I find the mainstream press so depressing I don't read it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> If I was there I'd say my name as clearly as possible to avoid as little confusion as possible, I wouldn't just do it in some rogue Irish accent just to piss someone off. Hey, maybe it's just me.



You are suggesting Shilpa's Indian accent is rogue?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Not what I said but anyway....



Ironically, it's a good job I quoted what you said then.  

Apology accepted, I didn't see it before you edited.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> You are suggesting Shilpa's Indian accent is rogue?



No, he's saying that it's the Indian person's job to speak in a way a thick cockney can understand, and not a thick cockney's job to make the effort to understand. Which of course Jackie wasn't gonna try to do (understand that is) because she's an ignorant racist, but is sadly too stupid to realise it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2007)

What's been going on in here, then?    I dunno, young people these days!  

Anyone see the tabloid press today?  Totally bizarre.  OK, they've got wind of complaints made about "racism" on CBB.  But then to explain what the complaints were about, they give examples which just don't show racism at all.  (Like Danielle calling Shilpa a "dog"). Like I said earlier on in the thread, it's clear the three younger girls don't like Shilpa, but that isn't necessarily racism.  

It isn't racist to hate someone who is Indian - it's racist to hate them _because_ they're Indian.  

Now, I don't watch the live feeds, but the only exchange I saw which could be interpreted as evidence of racist undertones is the one about touching food, Indians being skinny because they've all got food poisoning etc.  

If there is racism (and I still say if), then it was Jo and Dani.

But the tabloid press - to a paper - seem to think Jade is the ring-leader.  I have to say I've seen no evidence of that at all.  Nor, for what it's worth, do I think she's the ring-leader of any bullying (which there is evidence of); Danielle is the ring leader of that.  And once more in tonight's highlights, she showed her two-faces to the cameras.  Has she forgotten she's being filmed?

Jade, unlike Dani, has not been two-faced - she's been up-front and straight forward.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> No, he's saying that it's the Indian person's job to speak in a way a thick cockney can understand, and not a thick cockney's job to make the effort to understand. Which of course Jackie wasn't gonna try to do (understand that is) because she's an ignorant racist, but is sadly too stupid to realise it.


Judging by her action I'd say Jade is a racist, whilst I do not think Jermain Jackson is...he got a white brother ffs!!

Gets coat.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> You are suggesting Shilpa's Indian accent is rogue?



No. When Jackiey asked her her name, she said it in her accent. It was different from the way she normally talks. There's a difference in having an Irish/Indian twang in your English and actually saying a name the way it's pronounced in Ireland/India. That's what I'm getting at.

And rocketman, stop being a twat, doesn't suit you. 

Looking at Jackiey and looking at how Jade turned out, it doesn't look as if they're the most educated people with the joys of multiculturalism through their veins. So I can definately understand the undertone of working class-bashing here as someone else pointed out. So fuck if she can't pronounce a name, did she say all Indians should be hanged, no.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 16, 2007)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> Judging by her action I'd say Jade is a racist, whilst I do not think Jermain Jackson is...he got a white brother ffs!!
> 
> Gets coat.



Jade's got* a black father 











*Had. Now dead.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2007)

I couldn't understand The Mirror's take on it today.

Getting into a right old tizz about the percieved racism towards Shilpa whilst at the same time referring to Jade and her mob as "a genuine family of pikeys"


----------



## rocketman (Jan 16, 2007)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> Judging by her action I'd say Jade is a racist, whilst I do not think Jermain Jackson is...he got a white brother ffs!!
> 
> Gets coat.



I'm not talking about Germaine, I'm talking about Jade's mum, Jackie.
Just to clarify that.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> What's been going on in here, then?    I dunno, young people these days!
> 
> Anyone see the tabloid press today?  Totally bizarre.  OK, they've got wind of complaints made about "racism" on CBB.  But then to explain what the complaints were about, they give examples which just don't show racism at all.  (Like Danielle calling Shilpa a "dog"). Like I said earlier on in the thread, it's clear the three younger girls don't like Shilpa, but that isn't necessarily racism.
> 
> ...




You're back to _if_ again, Jermaine saying he thinks it is racist doesn't cut it with you then.

I'm not sure why Jade is above the others either!


----------



## rocketman (Jan 16, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> And rocketman, stop being a twat, doesn't suit you. .



Excuse me? Is that your attempt to engage in debate, young man/woman?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You're back to _if_ again, Jermaine saying he thinks it is racist doesn't cut it with you then.


Not necessarily.  He might just be paranoid.  If he's basing it on stuff I haven't seen, then he could be right.  But I can only go on what I've seen.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 16, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Excuse me? Is that your attempt to engage in debate, young man/woman?



Your attempt wasn't much better.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 16, 2007)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Jade's got* a black father



Now that's an interesting thought, and leads to discussions on black/indian racism, and I'm not going in that direction. As according to the CRE it does not exist.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2007)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> Judging by her action I'd say Jade is a racist


What action?  I haven't seen any evidence of racism from Jade.  (Jo and Dani, perhaps, but not Jade).)


----------



## rocketman (Jan 16, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Your attempt wasn't much better.



yeah, but my dad's bigger than your dad.

Can we move on, please?


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Now that's an interesting thought, and leads to discussions on black/indian racism, and I'm not going in that direction. As according to the CRE it does not exist.


Yes lets not...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2007)

Excellent analysis Mr. la rouge, I concur.
Jade is argumentative, loud and high-profile - I've watched with some alarm as the press and forums have put her forward as the instigator of all Shilpa's troubles when in reality she just seems to have been her usual annoying self. Danielle and Jo appear to be being let off the hook to some extent here when imo they're far more to blame.

Jade (who I have little time for in all honesty) appears to be being hung out to dry by the media for past sins rather than present. It just remains to be seen if Endemol are willing to ditch her or not. Expect a rescue mission starting tomorrow unless things get totally out of hand.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> No. When Jackiey asked her her name, she said it in her accent. It was different from the way she normally talks.


I disagree. She said in in her own accent. She didn't put on a especially 'thick' version for Jackiey. Sometimes my accent is more cockney than others but not because I'm trying.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 16, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> What's been going on in here, then?    I dunno, young people these days!
> 
> Anyone see the tabloid press today?  Totally bizarre.  OK, they've got wind of complaints made about "racism" on CBB.<snip>Jade, unlike Dani, has not been two-faced - she's been up-front and straight forward.



I'm not sure they've been racist at all but they (the 3 witches of westwick) have deffo been bullying one other person relentlessly and remorselessly. And there are racial overtones to the overarching bullying and aggression, imo.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Now that's an interesting thought, and leads to discussions on black/indian racism, and I'm not going in that direction. As according to the CRE it does not exist.


Eh?  The CRE says black folk can't be racist towards Indians/Asians?  Is that by definition? Or what?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I couldn't understand The Mirror's take on it today.
> 
> Getting into a right old tizz about the percieved racism towards Shilpa whilst at the same time referring to Jade and her mob as "a genuine family of pikeys"



im with you raver, its all a tad hysterical...........again


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Jade's got* a black father



Her dad was mixed race....Doesn't prove anything though...Mixed race people can exhibit racist behaviour and have racist views also.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 16, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> yeah, but my dad's bigger than your dad.
> 
> Can we move on, please?



Move on from what? You were being a twat and I pointed you out. End of story. 

*Waits for you to have last word*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> I'm not sure they've been racist at all but they (the 3 witches of westwick) have deffo been bullying one other person relentlessly and remorselessly. And there are racial overtones to the overarching bullying and aggression, imo.




As i said earlier... low self esteem is at the heart of this not ingrained racism ffs


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> I'm not sure they've been racist at all but they (the 3 witches of westwick) have deffo been bullying one other person relentlessly and remorselessly. And there are racial overtones to the overarching bullying and aggression, imo.




Whatever the reason, its severe bullying because a person is culturally differetn from all three of them. And that to me is very out of order.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 16, 2007)

No, Jade's easily manipulated. It's Danielle who is driving this, clearly. Don't like that person. Jade's mum didn't help. And Jade's her mum's daughter. Still - she's had her fifteen minutes, ain't she? What did she expect? All she did was win a reality TV show.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Getting into a right old tizz about the percieved racism towards Shilpa whilst at the same time referring to Jade and her mob as "a genuine family of pikeys"



A very good example why I don't read or buy tabloid newspapers.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> As i said earlier... low self esteem is at the heart of this not ingrained racism ffs




Well I don't think any of them are likely to come out of the house and become ballet dancers if that's what you mean.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 16, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> No, Jade's easily manipulated. It's Danielle who is driving this, clearly. Don't like that person. Jade's mum didn't help. And Jade's her mum's daughter. Still - she's had her fifteen minutes, ain't she? What did she expect? All she did was win a reality TV show.



she didnt even do that , she came 4th


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Well I don't think any of them are likely to come out of the house and become ballet dancers if that's what you mean.



come again???


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> its severe bullying because a person is culturally differetn from all three of them.


The bullying is out of order.  But do you know that's the reason for it?  I'm not excusing it, but she _is_ annoying.  Might that not be the reason? (Doesn't make it right, of course).


----------



## 8ball (Jan 16, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Now that's an interesting thought, and leads to discussions on black/indian racism, and I'm not going in that direction. As according to the CRE it does not exist.



Really  

In my naivete I always thought the CRE had their head screwed on straight.

So far the racism (if we call it that) that I've seen (and I've not watched since Sunday) has been very borderline and I'm sure we would have heard some of the more familiar racist terms had everyone not known they were being filmed.  All very nudge, nudge, wink, wink thus far.

Now, from transcriptions of the programmes it can be argued that nothing said was racist _per se_, but I'm something of a social retard when it comes to reading between the lines with human behaviour and even I could see the protagonists inviting each other to shift the imagined boundaries of acceptable behaviour.

And I'd agree that as far as actual racism (rather than bullying) goes, I didn't see any of it coming from Jade.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> No, Jade's easily manipulated. It's Danielle who is driving this, clearly. Don't like that person. Jade's mum didn't help. And Jade's her mum's daughter. Still - she's had her fifteen minutes, ain't she? What did she expect? All she did was win a reality TV show.




Are you saying she's not the new Yves Saint-Laurent?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> As i said earlier... low self esteem is at the heart of this not ingrained racism ffs



Lots of people have made the same point Haylz....you are right but some of the behaviour that they have exhibited, whatever the fundamental cause is, has racist undertones.....


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> come again???


Signed up, card-carrying BNP members, he means.  It's a liberal joke.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> come again???



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=191882


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> The bullying is out of order.  But do you know that's the reason for it?  I'm not excusing it, but she _is_ annoying.  Might that not be the reason? (Doesn't make it right, of course).




It might not, but I think its at least a minor part of it. I trust Jermaines gut feeling on this one.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Lots of people have made the same point Haylz....you are right but some of the behaviour that they have exhibited, whatever the fundamental cause is, has racist undertones.....




They are too self absorbed and thick to be racist ffs, their heads are too fulll of make up ,hair extensions, next deal in OK, or who to shack up with next to get more column inchess.... 
Really i think you give them far too much credit.... they are damaged girls full of inner hate, thats why they have picked on shilpa, because she just  is not damaged or gives off this needy air....thats what threatens them NOT HER RACE......


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 16, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> As i said earlier... low self esteem is at the heart of this not ingrained racism ffs



i was agreeing with ya    i think they're pretty sad girls displaying pretty sad behaviour but i'm not convinced they're overtly malicious at all.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2007)

Furthermore, in the tabloid press, they managed to find quotes from some very thick anti racists.  Who seemed to think that Big Brother, by broadcasting comments made by alleged racists, was condoning racism.  Who are these people?  Mary Whitehouse's bastard offspring?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=191882




Thats far too deep for me, you should know


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> i think they're pretty sad girls displaying pretty sad behaviour but i'm not convinced they're overtly malicious at all.


Well, except for Dani.  She's full of malice.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> They are too self absorbed and thick to be racist ffs, their heads are too fulll of make up ,hair extensions, next deal in OK, or who to shack up with next to get more column inchess....
> Really i think you give them far too much credit.... they are damaged girls full of inner hate, thats why they have picked on shilpa, because she just  is not damaged or gives off this needy air....thats what threatens them NOT HER RACE......



 I repeat.. I didn't say they are racists Haylz...I'm saying that some of their comments are...and being thick/ignorant is a known trait/excuse of people who get away racist behaviour.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Furthermore, in the tabloid press, they managed to find quotes from some very thick anti racists.  Who seemed to think that Big Brother, by broadcasting comments made by alleged racists, was condoning racism.  Who are these people?  Mary Whitehouse's bastard offspring?




As interesting as this is. I'm starting to think its polluting this light hearted thread. If you are right and I'm not saying you're not. Then why have the media got fixated on this? What is their motivation? Perhaps another thread i dunno.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Well, except for Dani.  She's full of malice.




Are you jealous cos she's a looker?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Thats far too deep for me, you should know



Sowwy


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

In other news....This was posted on Digital Spy today by a person who claims to be a friend of Jo's.



> Jo's Comment ...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think its polluting this light hearted thread.


Listen mate, I wasn't on the last 7 or 8 pages!  One or two posts from me and it's: "enough with the serious discussion, already!"


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I repeat.. I didn't say they are racists Haylz...I'm saying that some of their comments are...and being thick/ignorant is a known trait/excuse of people who get away racist behaviour.




Ok...i agree so far, and thats why i didnt think it warranted that much media hysteria today.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 16, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Well, except for Dani.  She's full of malice.



But in a really quite sad desolate way. Malice for what? Being the looker at school? or being the thickie? or for being part of the a-crowd? or for waht? (with a scouse inflection).


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> But in a really quite sad desolate way. Malice for what? Being the looker at school? or being the thickie? or for being part of the a-crowd? or for waht? (with a scouse inflection).




No father figure probably


----------



## exosculate (Jan 16, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> But in a really quite sad desolate way. Malice for what? Being the looker at school? or being the thickie? or for being part of the a-crowd? or for waht? (with a scouse inflection).




You didn't say _fook_ once.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Are you jealous cos she's a looker?


And I'm not, are you saying?  


The thing is, initially I thought she was a sweet girl.  Especially when she cried at the thought of her Dad going out to work every day and her being spoilt.

But that was before her vicious and two-faced side was put on display.  And it's stayed on display.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You didn't say _fook_ once.



damn....ooppps, fookin shite....


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I repeat.. I didn't say they are racists Haylz...I'm saying that some of their comments are...and being thick/ignorant is a known trait/excuse of people who get away racist behaviour.



May I ask, what is the difference in calling someone a racist, and pointing out that someone is making racist comments?

FWIW, I think Jo, Jackiey and Danielle have made racist comments and therefore are racist. I also think Jade is a nasty bully. I can't think offhand of any overt racism she has come out with - but I still think she is a nasty piece of work. If you lie down with dogs you get fleas etc. I thought her behavious to Shilpa last night was vile though.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 16, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> As interesting as this is. I'm starting to think its polluting this light hearted thread. If you are right and I'm not saying you're not. Then why have the media got fixated on this? What is their motivation? Perhaps another thread i dunno.



Well, lookit this way = if everyone complains then the show may get banned, and we may have to suffer actual broadcasts, with scripts and actors and good cinematography and plots, we may even see investment in UK drama stretch beyond Eastenders and Corrie. Complain I say, complain, lets get this shit reality TV show construct off the air!!!


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> What action?  I haven't seen any evidence of racism from Jade.  (Jo and Dani, perhaps, but not Jade).)


I ment her mother...it was all alluding to a joke which you completely missed...not a bad one either (even if I say so myself...) 

LOSEN UP FATSO!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> Malice for what?


I'm not sure I understand.  Does malice have to be _for_ something?

I don't know enough about her to do the psychoanalysis, but I can see she is filled with malevolence.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2007)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> I ment her mother


Did you.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> May I ask, what is the difference in calling someone a racist, and pointing out that someone is making racist comments?
> .



Humour me.....As a child I used to hear jokes, comments and ideas that I internalised and believed to be true...Some of those ideas were racist, as a child I didn't realise that, hell I'm sure I even repeated some of them. I was not a racist child.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> In other news....This was posted on Digital Spy today by a person who claims to be a friend of Jo's.



Sounds like a pathetic attempt from someone to exonerate their hero and shift the blame onto one of the other girls.

Probably some nutter who was a spotty fat teenager when S-Club 7 were around, but is now in their early-mid twenties and still hasn't grown out of their obsession. Usually reeks of piss, has named all seven of his/her cats after the band, and will be arrested in a months time for stalking Jade or Danielle.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Education, experience and self-awareness changes people, afterall.  I actually didn't understand the significance and repercusions of those ideas..I do now.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Sounds like a pathetic attempt from someone to exonerate their hero and shift the blame onto one of the other girls.
> 
> Probably some nutter who was a spotty fat teenager when S-Club 7 were around, but is now in their early-mid twenties and still hasn't grown out of their obsession. Usually reeks of piss, has named all seven of his/her cats after the band, and will be arrested in a months time for stalking Jade or Danielle.



You could be right.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 16, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Did you.


Did you like the joke mr red?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Well, except for Dani.  She's full of malice.



Jo is the oddest one, particularly today (and yesterday after the panic attack). I've never seen someone on a reality show so consumed by thinly-veiled bitterness, fear and paranoia. 
I was watching the live feed today and a helicopter hovered overhead for a while. What with one thing or another the HMs were all a bit jitterey, but Jo was something else. She was convinced for a while - and I mean convinced - that they'd all been gathered in the lounge to hear an announcement that WWIII had broken out or there had been another terrorist attack and that Tony Blair was going to address them personally. It was the oddest thing to watch...

In other news we've refined the 'who does Jo remind you of?' debate. We already had Pat Butcher and Tony Soprano, but I'd like to throw Piggsy (from Monkey!) into the mix. Harsh but fair I feel.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 16, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I understand.  Does malice have to be _for_ something?
> 
> I don't know enough about her to do the psychoanalysis, but I can see she is filled with malevolence.



If not 'for' then 'why' - i don't understand where her anger comes from.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 16, 2007)

Just now on the live feed, Danielle has been called into the diary room and Jo seems to be expecting to be called in too and is shitting herself (her words).

Jade seems to have a vague idea of what it might have been (although apparently she wasn't involved)....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Just now on the live feed, Danielle has been called into the diary room and Jo seems to be expecting to be called in too and is shitting herself (her words).
> 
> Jade seems to have a vague idea of what it might have been (although apparently she wasn't involved)....



Aye sheo, saw that. Official warning/trying to put a lid on things do you think?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Just now on the live feed, Danielle has been called into the diary room and Jo seems to be expecting to be called in too and is shitting herself (her words).
> 
> Jade seems to have a vague idea of what it might have been (although apparently she wasn't involved)....



Discussing noms?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 16, 2007)

OOOOoooOOOOOoooooo 

*dramatic effect*


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 16, 2007)

Dunno - maybe noms, although Jade (attempting to clarify whatever it was that they'd been discussing to have been pulled in for) said something along the lines of 'not that phrase?'....which might have meant nominations, or something else altogether.

Whatever it was, they all seemed pretty worried.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyone actually believe Jade's dream?


----------



## Aravis (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Anyone actually believe Jade's dream?



No, she made it up. My friends and I used to do that when we were about 8.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2007)

Aravis said:
			
		

> No, she made it up. My friends and I used to do that when we were about 8.



My gut feeling was it was another attempt to wind the girls up and the whole 'shipla got away with it' thing was another attempt to justify their recent behaviour...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Anyone actually believe Jade's dream?



I believe that she did have the dream, (maybe from feeling guilty about Shilpa being in tears the night before ?) but she clearly elaborated upon it in certain parts.

You could tell from the way she was explaining it, especially when recalling the dream infront of Shilpa.  

She was stuttering, constantly looking up to her left (as if thinking on her feet) removing her eye contact, and covering her face by scratching her nose.  Classic signs of bullshit.


----------



## Gmart (Jan 16, 2007)

I haven't got CBB here but i've just seen the clips online and when Jade is going on about how she's ok with so and so and ok with so and so she then says that she is _even _ok with Jermaine. 

Why "even"?

It would seem to imply the race issue which is the basis of this whole Shilpa (and now Jermaine) thing...

But what gets me is that no one seems to have the guts to confront her or even to tell her to leave Shilpa alone!!

They need some adults in there!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 16, 2007)

Innit!!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 16, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> But in a really quite sad desolate way. Malice for what? Being the looker at school? or being the thickie? or for being part of the a-crowd? or for waht? (with a scouse inflection).



I dont know whether anyones mentioned this, but the malice from Danielle could actually be because the successor to her Miss GB crown when it was removed from her was a British Asian.

Just a thought like....


----------



## tommers (Jan 16, 2007)

from the live feed it looks like there have been no warnings or anything.  danielle got called in about something she said today that didn't involve the other two and now they have all got some alcohol and jade, danielle, jo, jack and cleo are sat around drinking it. 

boring.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 16, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> In other news we've refined the 'who does Jo remind you of?' debate. We already had Pat Butcher and Tony Soprano, but I'd like to throw Piggsy (from Monkey!) into the mix. Harsh but fair I feel.



Grace Dent (TV reviewing goddess) thinks she looks like the witch off Chorlton and the Wheelies- if any of you remember that. I can't remember her ( the withches) name though...

Anyone?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 17, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Grace Dent (TV reviewing goddess) thinks she looks like the witch off Chorlton and the Wheelies- if any of you remember that. I can't remember her ( the withches) name though...
> 
> Anyone?




I can see her....


imelda??????


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Grace Dent (TV reviewing goddess) thinks she looks like the witch off Chorlton and the Wheelies- if any of you remember that. I can't remember her ( the withches) name though...
> 
> Anyone?



Fenella?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> Fenella?



Aye. Fenella the kettle witch. I just looked it up on her column 

I heart Grace Dent  

http://http://www.radiotimes.com/content/features/tvod/week1/23/


----------



## Gmart (Jan 17, 2007)

Fenella?


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

Gmarthews said:
			
		

> Fenella?



jesus christ.  late AND no link.


amateur.


----------



## Gmart (Jan 17, 2007)

Blast from the past!!

Bit harsh on that Jo. If only she smiled a bit more, I used to think that she was the fit one! 

*embarrassed*


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

Gmarthews said:
			
		

> Blast from the past!!
> 
> Bit harsh on that Jo. If only she smiled a bit more, I used to think that she was the fit one!
> 
> *embarrassed*



 

hehe.

I believe the phrase my mate used at the time was "she'd let you do owt."


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 17, 2007)

Gmarthews said:
			
		

> Blast from the past!!
> 
> Bit harsh on that Jo. If only she smiled a bit more, I used to think that she was the fit one!
> 
> *embarrassed*




I have only ever seen her on the couch smoking a fag.....


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 17, 2007)

It seems like a lot of the fuss being made is manufactured to attract interest in the show – and it looks like it’s been a successful strategy! 

I reckon the new housemates are going to be Simone Clarke, Al Sharpton, and Shabazz…


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2007)

Gmarthews said:
			
		

> Blast from the past!!
> 
> Bit harsh on that Jo. If only she smiled a bit more, I used to think that she was the fit one!
> 
> *embarrassed*



I nearly said nooooooo!! that was the one with the dreads that was fit, but then realised that was someone in Steps (probably, not sure, i think)  They were all a bit interchangeable really  

But seriously, she does seem quite depressed and on edge. Not sure it was the right thing for her to do at the moment. I think she only went in for the money as her dog breeding business is 35k in the hole aparently...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, death threats concerning the coven have been recieved by Endemol and passed on to Hertfordshire police, according to Sky news. Only a matter of time really...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2007)

Bloody Ell. The live feed is on for us mere terrestrial viewers and guess what?

Jade is slagging off Shilpa again Big Time.

I'm disappointed with Cleo...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Well, death threats concerning the coven have been recieved by Endemol and passed on to Hertfordshire police, according to Sky news. Only a matter of time really...



Got any odds on that Oranges


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2007)

Im watching.......and i am VERY disappointed with Cleo too. I thought she was a strong woman....ffs....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 17, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Im watching.......and i am VERY disappointed with Cleo too. I thought she was a strong woman....ffs....




I wasnt fooled


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2007)

Were there any noms today? I can't wait to vote one of these witches out 

Jades getting paranoid. After earlier on specualting the Shilpa is a mole she is now saying that 'she (Shilpa) could be someone off the Old Kent Road for all i know'


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

Does Jade EVER stop with the self-regarding BS?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2007)

Blah haylz   I still adore Cleo though but I wish she would fukn SAY something!  Disappointed with the Face on that score too......

Havent noms been postponed? 


For some reason I think most of the other celebs have put Jade on a lil pedestal...and she is lording it over them big time, it's masssaging her ego superbly. I'm clueless as to why, maybe because she has done it all before? Fuk knows....


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, check today's front pages on this matter, particularly like The Times - 'Sponsor threatens to pull out of Big Brother of racism row."
Sponsor is Carphone Warehouse
Here's Carphone Warehouse's CEO's blogblog. He hasn't discussed it there yet.

Thanks to Digital Spy for The Times link!


----------



## DJ Triviality (Jan 17, 2007)

Main story on GMTV - Shilpa being victim of racism. Andrew Castle asks her agent "Is there racism?"  she replies "boarderline".

People of Southall are outraged and MP is wanting to get the TV company.


----------



## DJ Triviality (Jan 17, 2007)

Why do they have to bring the mood down at 7:15 in the morning?

They could have done a 10 minuter on Danielle's breasts in yesterday's 'its a knockout' challenge.


----------



## LDR (Jan 17, 2007)

Even if the racism issue is correct or not, there is definitely bullying going on and it doesn't look like the producers are doing anything to address it.  In fact, I suspect it raises ratings for them.

It's disgusting.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 17, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Humour me.....As a child I used to hear jokes, comments and ideas that I internalised and believed to be true...Some of those ideas were racist, as a child I didn't realise that, hell I'm sure I even repeated some of them. I was not a racist child.



OK, I'll humour you - I believe you weren't a racist child. However we aren't talking about children here, we are talking about adults who are big enough to know better than spout this unthinking crap [re Shilpa living inn a shack / Indian people not knowing proper hygiene and cooking etc]. So, again my question is - what is the difference between someone saying racist things and being racist?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 17, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I'm disappointed with Cleo...





Yep - despite her pained expression each time they start up, she's not only maintaining a pathetic silence, but whenever she does say something, it's quite often to Shilpa and almost suggesting that Shilpa's at fault by buying into the game or whatever!   

I imagine it's just that she finds Shilpa more approachable and therefore easier to tackle from that direction than going for the root cause(s).


----------



## Flanflinger (Jan 17, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Even if the racism issue is correct or not, there is definitely bullying going on and it doesn't look like the producers are doing anything to address it.  In fact, I suspect it raises ratings for them.
> 
> It's disgusting.



I suspect Endemol are hoping record numbers will vote because of this.


----------



## chazegee (Jan 17, 2007)

Bring back Donny


----------



## Gmart (Jan 17, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I nearly said nooooooo!! that was the one with the dreads that was fit, but then realised that was someone in Steps (probably, not sure, i think)  They were all a bit interchangeable really



She IS the one with dreds!!!!


----------



## Structaural (Jan 17, 2007)

Germaine Greer and Hari Kunzru on CBB:

link


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 17, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Germaine Greer and Hari Kunzru on CBB:
> 
> link



What a load of bollox - so Shilpa has engineered it all? Not from where I'm sitting! I can't believe that article is blaming the bullied person for being bullied, then saying she manipulated it all! 

Although if this interpretation is correct, then Shetty is the best game player Big Brother has ever seen.


----------



## Skim (Jan 17, 2007)

I tuned into the live feed last night and Jade was squeezing her blackheads  

Then Dirk and Jermaine were having a conversation which kept cutting to birdsong. All I caught was Dirk saying "I could escape over that wall if I wanted to"... then it cut to birdsong again


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 17, 2007)

Gmarthews said:
			
		

> She IS the one with dreds!!!!




No she's not....that was indeed the one from Steps (Faye?).


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 17, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> I tuned into the live feed last night and Jade was squeezing her blackheads





Can't recall if it was last night or the night before, but she was doing that, looking in the miror right by the diary room.....when Shilpa was inside.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 17, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Yep - despite her pained expression each time they start up, she's not only maintaining a pathetic silence, but whenever she does say something, it's quite often to Shilpa and almost suggesting that Shilpa's at fault by buying into the game or whatever!
> 
> I imagine it's just that she finds Shilpa more approachable and therefore easier to tackle from that direction than going for the root cause(s).


What struck me was Cleo really didn't say ANYthing.  She just started sentences that veered off in many directions, was often halted by other people's comments, re-started her sentences that trailed off again and somehow ceased without any statement or conclusion.  
Had listened to Down the Line on R4 earlier on; she reminded me of one of the callers on there.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> She was stuttering, constantly looking up to her left (as if thinking on her feet) removing her eye contact, and covering her face by scratching her nose.  Classic signs of bullshit.


 That's what made me think she was lying.
And yes...you could be right about her actually having 'a' dream. I just don't believe it was the way she told it.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 17, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> it doesn't look like the producers are doing anything to address it.  In fact, I suspect it raises ratings for them.


bing bang bong

and aren't we all watching it that little bit more, and aren't we all talking about it that little bit more. 

if truly disgusted would you not just stop watching?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 17, 2007)

ewww..... http://www.holymoly.co.uk/holy-moly-blog/latest/weve-all-done-it-havent-we.html


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> OK, I'll humour you - I believe you weren't a racist child. However we aren't talking about children here, we are talking about adults who are big enough to know better than spout this unthinking crap [re Shilpa living inn a shack / Indian people not knowing proper hygiene and cooking etc].



I agree, hence my comments about their behaviour on this thread. Ignorance isn't a valid excuse for grown-ups in my world.....

But lets face it, it matters not if others believe they are right or not... the telling thing for me is they are constantly trying to reassure eachother that they are doing nothing wrong....that's a sign of 'guilt-trip' in its self.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 17, 2007)

I can't read all 70 odd pages of this thread to see if its been mentioned - but how come there was very little mentioned when jermaine referred to jades family as 'white trash' - is this racist?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> I can't read all 70 odd pages of this thread to see if its been mentioned - but how come there was very little mentioned when jermaine referred to jades family as 'white trash' - is this racist?



We have discussed it on numerous occasions.
And I think you'll find he didn't actually say that he thought that himself.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 17, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> We have discussed it on numerous occasions.
> And I think you'll find he didn't actually say that he thought that himself.



So by that explanation its ok to say im going down the chinky, if i dont really believe that iam


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 17, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Ignorance is a valid excuse for grown-ups in my world.....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Its not in mine.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 17, 2007)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> I can't read all 70 odd pages of this thread to see if its been mentioned - but how come there was very little mentioned when jermaine referred to jades family as 'white trash' - is this racist?



Yes. It has been mentioned. Most people on this thread thought it was out of order - you can read back if you like

Still, you've got to love the smartarse hypocrisy hunters though haven't you? Because one isolated insult (largely class based rather than on race imo) is obviously the same as a group mounting sustained campaign of bullying on individual And, of course, the dynamic between black-white racism is exactly the same with white-BME racism isn't it?

Not so much directed at you Cheg, but the number of smartarses on this thread complaining about 'racism against the white working classes' and inconsistency is a little grating given the circumstances.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 17, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Yes. It has been mentioned. Most people on this thread thought it was out of order - you can read back if you like
> 
> Still, you've got to love the smartarse hypocrisy hunters though haven't you? Because one isolated insult (largely class based rather than on race imo) is obviously the same as a group mounting sustained campaign of bullying on individual And, of course, the dynamic between black-white racism is exactly the same with white-BME racism isn't it?
> 
> Not so much directed at you Cheg, but the number of smartarses on this thread complaining about 'racism against the white working classes' and inconsistency is a little grating given the circumstances.




You may view it that way, i call it balance, as i think this subject is rather loaded at the moment and needs perspective....especially as we all view things from differing positions.......


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2007)

Late last night on the live feed Jade said that everytime she looks at Shilpa she wants to headbutt her. 

That would be interesting considering Shilpas got a black belt in Karate(?)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 17, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Late last night on the live feed Jade said that everytime she looks at Shilpa she wants to headbutt her.
> 
> That would be interesting considering Shilpas got a black belt in Karate(?)




She really doesnt get how ugly she is inside 

Its orrible to watch


----------



## lenny101 (Jan 17, 2007)

I wonder what they are making of all this in India?

If it was the reverse and one of our most famous and best loved stars went over to India and was bullied & racially abused by some Indians there would be uproar!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> So by that explanation its ok to say im going down the chinky, if i dont really believe that iam



Erm no, not to me...don't get it twisted Haylz....as someone who uses neither 'phrase' I can see why both cause offense..

JJ didn't think that he thought they are 'White trash'. I not gonna keep repeating that...it's been done on this thread loads of time already.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Rutita1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 17, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Late last night on the live feed Jade said that everytime she looks at Shilpa she wants to headbutt her.
> 
> That would be interesting considering Shilpas got a black belt in Karate(?)



Could be top telly indeed.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 17, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Chairman Meow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Jan 17, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Could be top telly indeed.



I'd watch it.  '


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Rutita1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> She really doesnt get how ugly she is inside
> 
> Its orrible to watch



Yep and too think I got so much heat for saying she was a piece of shit only a week ago....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

Ooooh some lovely at digi spy uploaded this....from last nights live feed...apparently the coven at work again, doing what they do best...
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay...469193113672645


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yep and too think I got so much heat for saying she was a piece of shit only a week ago....



Jade reminds me more and more of Bea Smith from Prisoner Cell Block 'H'....it is a battle over control of the house and the community....Jade wants to be top dog.


----------



## foo (Jan 17, 2007)

Rollem said:
			
		

> bing bang bong
> 
> and aren't we all watching it that little bit more, and aren't we all talking about it that little bit more.
> 
> if truly disgusted would you not just stop watching?



i've stopped watching so i must be truly disgusted.  

seriously though, i'm not watching this one any more. i haven't watched the last two nights. 

part of the reason for me enjoying BB has always been the 'watching through yer fingers' cringeworthy entertainment (Galloway and Burns perfect example) but the last couple of times i've watched this BB, i've grimaced, rather than cringed. uncomfortable rather than entertaining. so that's it for me.


----------



## citygirl (Jan 17, 2007)

shame, it seems to be the only thing going on in there that receives much comment


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

Jack speaks again....http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay...627207484671720


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 17, 2007)

Neither of those links are working for me Ruitita


----------



## Griff (Jan 17, 2007)

All getting a bit serious


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Neither of those links are working for me Ruitita



Crap...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 17, 2007)

Anyone care to say whats going on - I can't watch you-tube at work. I have to say the comment and debate on this thread is way more interesting than actually watching it. I usually enjoy shouting at the telly, but not this time.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> I can't read all 70 odd pages of this thread to see if its been mentioned - but how come there was very little mentioned when jermaine referred to jades family as 'white trash' - is this racist?



No, it's factual.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

lenny101 said:
			
		

> I wonder what they are making of all this in India?
> 
> If it was the reverse and one of our most famous and best loved stars went over to India and was bullied & racially abused by some Indians there would be uproar!



Apparently, Shilpa is like an Angelina Jolie or a Madonna to India, so the local papers are watching the show and offering in-depth reports. And India is very very angry.

Funny, isn't it, that over 100 years since the UK and India established a close link (admittedly through war), Shilpa knows more about UK life than we who live in the UK know about Indian culture?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 17, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Apparently, Shilpa is like an Angelina Jolie or a Madonna to India, so the local papers are watching the show and offering in-depth reports. And India is very very angry.
> 
> Funny, isn't it, that over 100 years since the UK and India established a close link (admittedly through war), Shilpa knows more about UK life than we who live in the UK know about Indian culture?



And speaks better English than a good few of the English housemates.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 17, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Late last night on the live feed Jade said that everytime she looks at Shilpa she wants to headbutt her.
> 
> That would be interesting considering Shilpas got a black belt in Karate(?)



Hopefully this'll be the end of Jade's 'career' and she'll fuck off back to obscurity, taking that thick cunt of a boyfriend with her.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> And speaks better English than a good few of the English housemates.



Hear, hear!


----------



## Griff (Jan 17, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Hopefully this'll be the end of Jade's 'career' and she'll fuck off back to obscurity, taking that thick cunt of a boyfriend with her.




Fingers crossed.


----------



## Erich Zann (Jan 17, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Hopefully this'll be the end of Jade's 'career' and she'll fuck off back to obscurity, taking that thick cunt of a boyfriend with her.




absoloutely no chance i fear. Fact is that she's got the same views as a great percentage of the 'brits'. Have a day out in essex and see for yourself.


----------



## wishface (Jan 17, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Hopefully this'll be the end of Jade's 'career' and she'll fuck off back to obscurity, taking that thick cunt of a boyfriend with her.


and given that he doesn't know what an embryo is, hopefully they won't be having kids!

I'm embarassed as a Britainian at the behaviour of people in that house. We must come across very badly to INdia right now, and deservedly so. Frankly C4 should take this shit off the air and apologise. This many complaints can't be wrong surely!


----------



## Griff (Jan 17, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> This many complaints can't be wrong surely!



13,000


----------



## wishface (Jan 17, 2007)

lenny101 said:
			
		

> I wonder what they are making of all this in India?
> 
> If it was the reverse and one of our most famous and best loved stars went over to India and was bullied & racially abused by some Indians there would be uproar!


quite!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 17, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> 13,000



13,000 doesn't sound so many now that certain groups have been ringing round and organising mass complaints, but the number of individual complaints before it hit the papers was extremely high for a TV programme.

Ah, well - there's a few slebs that we won't have to suffer again.

I think part of why they hate Shilpa so much is that she's the only one who doesn't _need_ to be in there.

The signal they're giving out is "This is OUR territory, a haven for the untalented, washed up and terminally thick - how dare you come in here!!"


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 17, 2007)

With any luck they'll organise a mass protest in India, that'll be what? ooh just another 1,000,000,000 complaints


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2007)

Why aren't C4 doing anything about this? It has been painful to watch since Jackie and all that "the Indian" stuff. Shilpa doesn't seem to have done anything that I can see that would annoy anyone, and the comments are clearly racist. Can you imagine saying any of those things even in jest? The only way you could let the comments slide is if you were parodying racism, which they quite clearly aren't as they utterly detest Shilpa for no apparent reason. 

I used to work with the executive producer, I bet she is pissing her pants now, she never seemed all that hard nosed. 

I've complained to Ofcom and you should too. 

http://www.ofcom.org.uk/complain/

They even have  a 'complain about CBB' button on the front to make it easy.


----------



## Griff (Jan 17, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> They even have  a 'complain about CBB' button on the front to make it easy.



 

Or should that really be a   or a  

They should just have a picture of Jade Goody for you to click on really.


----------



## Erich Zann (Jan 17, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> ... they utterly detest Shilpa for no apparent reason.



well lets see;  they're all ugly, Shilpa's good looking; they're as think as pig a shit, Shilpa speaks several languages; they're untalented no marks, Shilpa's a highly sucessful performer.  No that hard to work out I reckon.  Jermaine's not gettting any aggro. Which is a good thing i guess, but maybe because he's a man.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Or should that really be a   or a
> 
> They should just have a picture of Jade Goody for you to click on really.



Shes not going to come too well out of this.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> And speaks better English than a good few of the English housemates.



Many years ago, whilst I was travelling in India, I was quite taken aback when my grammar was corrected. The person who corrected me was completely right to do so. It wassn't done maliciously, the person was amazed that they had a better grasp of English grammar than I did. We ended up having a great converstaion about spoken/written English and use of slang and how it can be 'nation' specific. We both learnt something.


----------



## Griff (Jan 17, 2007)

Now talk of fiery street protests in India about this.


----------



## Erich Zann (Jan 17, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Many years ago, whilst I was travelling in India, I was quite taken aback when my grammar was corrected. The person who corrected me was completely right to do so. It wassn't done maliciously, the person was amazed that they had a better grasp of English grammar than I did. We ended up having a great converstaion about spoken/written English and use of slang and how it can be 'nation' specific. We both learnt something.



you learn more about your own language by studying another. The rules we take for granted are often wrong but when you look at it through someonme else eyes you find out why you went wrong. We don't study grammar anymore in school so the fact that literacy rates are falling is no surprise.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> With any luck they'll organise a mass protest in India, that'll be what? ooh just another 1,000,000,000 complaints



I have no link yet, but news headline tickers are reporting that street protests have begun in India.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 17, 2007)

Erich Zann said:
			
		

> absoloutely no chance i fear. Fact is that she's got the same views as a great percentage of the 'brits'. Have a day out in essex and see for yourself.



I suspect you're right, my brother lives in Peterborough, I've never ever come across such overt racism as there. It's like an apartheid city.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 17, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> 13,000



Is that a record? programmes have been banned with as low as 200 complaints...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 17, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Now talk of fiery street protests in India about this.



Apparently they are burning effigies of the Goody family from Mumbai to Delhi.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2007)

"Indian protesters burn effigies in street of Big Brother organisers"

Sky News breaking news


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 17, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> I have no link yet, but news headline tickers are reporting that street protests have begun in India.



Oh my god! Linky please.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 17, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> I suspect you're right, my brother lives in Peterborough, I've never ever come across such overt racism as there. It's like an apartheid city.



I spent my teen years in Peterborough and I remember race relations being pretty dire, with most white people being pretty racist and a small asian community pretty much keeping itself to itself.

I was told recently that its a lot more multi-cultural than it used to be, with a big influx of Kurds and Poles but i havent been back for in years.


----------



## Griff (Jan 17, 2007)

Digital Spy thread


----------



## Belushi (Jan 17, 2007)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Apparently they are burning effigies of the Goody family from Mumbai to Delhi.



LOL, cant believe the Goody family have caused an international incident.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 17, 2007)

link to Sky re the breaking news story


----------



## Mogden (Jan 17, 2007)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-1247795,00.html


----------



## Griff (Jan 17, 2007)

ITV News


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2007)

Nothing on the Beeb website yet.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 17, 2007)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Apparently they are burning effigies of the Goody family from Mumbai to Delhi.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 17, 2007)

Maybe Jade really is the 25th most infla-nential person in the world!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

Erich Zann said:
			
		

> you learn more about your own language by studying another. The rules we take for granted are often wrong but when you look at it through someonme else eyes you find out why you went wrong. We don't study grammar anymore in school so the fact that literacy rates are falling is no surprise.



Yes. I agree 100%. I learnt much more about English, when I was studying Spanish.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 17, 2007)

Erich Zann said:
			
		

> absoloutely no chance i fear. Fact is that she's got the same views as a great percentage of the 'brits'. *Have a day out in essex and see for yourself*.



o rly?


----------



## sorter (Jan 17, 2007)

essex isn't half as bad as some places you know.

the further away from london you get............the worse it gets


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 17, 2007)

I dunno, if you are going to have an arguement about racism and bigotry you really need to have a better arguement than 'have a day out in essex and see for yourself'.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 17, 2007)

Demostrations, how bizarre?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 17, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I dunno, if you are going to have an arguement about racism and bigotry you really need to have a better arguement than 'have a day out in essex and see for yourself'.




Or Wales?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 17, 2007)

poor old Gordon Brown, in a classic case of bad timing he's in India at the moment and was asked to comment on ITN lunchtime news


----------



## killer b (Jan 17, 2007)

sorter said:
			
		

> the further away from london you get............the worse it gets


what nonsense...

you've got bnp councillors in london as well as burnley, you know.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 17, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Or Wales?




Yeah, but you'd expect that kind of attitude from a nation that has spent the last 50 years or so stuck down holes mining coal init.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 17, 2007)

i wouldnt watch Celebrity big brother in a million years if you paid me.

yes, it is because i have intellect


----------



## Belushi (Jan 17, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Demostrations, how bizarre?



It doenst take much for Indian nationalists to take to the streets.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheesypoof said:
			
		

> i wouldnt watch Celebrity big brother in a million years if you paid me.
> 
> yes, it is because i have intellect



What are you doing in this thread then?


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheesypoof said:
			
		

> i wouldnt watch Celebrity big brother in a million years if you paid me.
> 
> yes, it is because i have intellect



but yet you post on a thread about it?  

yeah LOADS of intellect there!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheesypoof said:
			
		

> i wouldnt watch Celebrity big brother in a million years if you paid me.
> 
> yes, it is because i have intellect




You got the X-Factor.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 17, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> It doenst take much for Indian nationalists to take to the streets.




Clearly not!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 17, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> poor old Gordon Brown, in a classic case of bad timing he's in India at the moment and was asked to comment on ITN lunchtime news



He missed a chance to say he's glad he's not in the BB house as It ain't half hot, Mum.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2007)

Shilpas mum is going to be interviewed on Sky news in a minute. Sky are really running with this one


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 17, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Clearly not!




nope I watched that 30 days thing and they were focussing on call centres in india, the building had to be evacuated because some celebrity died so they had a riot!


----------



## Aravis (Jan 17, 2007)

Here's a delightful clip from last night of Jade doing what she does best....

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay...469193113672645


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 17, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> but yet you post on a thread about it?
> 
> yeah LOADS of intellect there!



well i cant help being exposed to it, via tv excerpts and tv reviews, especially on the bullying issues - thats what drew my interest.

I have sat down and tried to watch it but i couldnt concentrate for more than a second. But dont fret, dear princess, I have this problem with everything


----------



## exosculate (Jan 17, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> nope I watched that 30 days thing and they were focussing on call centres in india, the building had to be evacuated because some celebrity died so they had a riot!


 No way.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 17, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> No way.




totally way!


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheesypoof said:
			
		

> *I have this problem with everything*




seem to be able to concentrate on yourself a hell of a lot though!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2007)

digitalspy said:
			
		

> I think under the circumstances, Jade will now be removed in some way to protect her from baying mobs.
> 
> Plasma Screen BB, make them feel shame and give them a chance to reflect and apologise. This is just a complete embaressment now.. BB could have stopped it before it got out of hand... to late now Endemol.



A very very good idea indeed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheesypoof said:
			
		

> i wouldnt watch Celebrity big brother in a million years if you paid me.
> 
> yes, it is because i have intellect



If you had a million years and even if you got paid a million pounds you wouldn't watch it? 

I wouldn't be so quick to claim that you had any intellect.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 17, 2007)

DigitalSpy said:
			
		

> This is just a complete embaressment now.. BB could have stopped it before it got out of hand... to late now Endemol.



But... casual racisim = viewers! 

http://media.guardian.co.uk/site/story/0,,1992388,00.html


----------



## Structaural (Jan 17, 2007)

Aravis said:
			
		

> Here's a delightful clip from last night of Jade doing what she does best....
> 
> http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay...469193113672645



don't work - google video is proper shit.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2007)

Sky news have just shown a clip of BB being brought up in Prime Ministers question time today


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 17, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> nope I watched that 30 days thing and they were focussing on call centres in india, the building had to be evacuated because some celebrity died so they had a riot!



Yep, I'd heard that one too


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 17, 2007)

I really fucking hate this.  I can't stand Big Brother anymore, but all these accusations of racism makes me what to see what the big deal is!

I quite fancy Shilpa Shetty though not seen her on CBB


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I used to work with the executive producer, I bet she is pissing her pants now, she never seemed all that hard nosed.
> 
> I've complained to Ofcom and you should too.
> 
> ...


I've written:

"The treatment of Shilpa Shetty by other housemates, particularly Danielle Lloyd, has been unacceptable.  The programme's producers should have intervened early to tell Ms Lloyd especially her behaviour had gone beyond reasonable.

It is arguable that some of the remarks made - again particularly by Ms Lloyd - had racist undertones, but in any case constituted bullying.

The programme now needs to in some way publicly reprimand those involved in bullying Ms Shetty, so that viewers are left in no doubt that the behaviour was uinacceptable.  This should happen whether or not Ms Shetty complains."


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 17, 2007)

my other half said to me the other night, it's going to be interesting to watch what happens to danielle after she's out considering her other half is a footballer and many footballers happen to be black and a few of the younger ones coming into the profession happen to be asian, it's not going to be good for him if his girlfriend is seen to be a racist in the public eye.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> It doenst take much for Indian nationalists to take to the streets.



Bollywood is at the centre of popular culture in India. That includes the music industry and TV. Stars are worshipped in that environment. They are respected and protected. I'm not surprised that they have reacted badly. Imagine how this story is being reported and looks to them.


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 17, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> my other half said to me the other night, it's going to be interesting to watch what happens to danielle after she's out considering her other half is a footballer and many footballers happen to be black and a few of the younger ones coming into the profession happen to be asian, it's not going to be good for him if his girlfriend is seen to be a racist in the public eye.



Wow, we're finally going to see some indian football players


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 17, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Wow, we're finally going to see some indian football players




probably.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> my other half said to me the other night, it's going to be interesting to watch what happens to danielle after she's out considering her other half is a footballer and many footballers happen to be black and a few of the younger ones coming into the profession happen to be asian, it's not going to be good for him if his girlfriend is seen to be a racist in the public eye.



Maybe Sheringham will finally retire ?  

I doubt it will make any difference at all tbh

I'm pretty sure that most people couldn't give a crap about all this and see it as a storm in a teacup.

The only people getting really worked up about it are outraged right-on pc liberals that can't wait to stir up some kind of race war  and the ethnic minorities that they are manipulating into doing so


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 17, 2007)

I dunno tbh, racism within football is a pretty hot topic and one which they will take very seriously however thinly veiled it might be.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 17, 2007)

Pics from Breaking News from Sky....


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 17, 2007)

Any excuse for a good riot


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 17, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> my other half said to me the other night, it's going to be interesting to watch what happens to danielle after she's out considering her other half is a footballer and many footballers happen to be black and a few of the younger ones coming into the profession happen to be asian, it's not going to be good for him if his girlfriend is seen to be a racist in the public eye.


i reckon the obnoxious scally bint will be dropped like the sack of shit she is...

jo thick essex bird doesn't really understand the wider implications and is jsut tagging along to not have the bullying turn on her which is why she's freaking out wodnering if shilpa goes will it turn on her... 

jade, manipultive but ultimatly can't make her mind up from one minute to the next has absolutely no consistancy in how she applies herself or in what she says is ultimatlye 100% in the influence of what ever is happening at that time and was the first time round too.  if one group of people appear strong she tags on and spouts their ideas out parrot fashion with out considering the implications of what she's saying if antoher stronger influnence speaks then she then agrees with that... she doesn't know her own mind becuase she simply cannot comprehend things on that level... it's almost autistic in her reactions and constant mind changes with the same level of convistion.  

clio, blown it big time from being favorate to win after donne left nad leo exploded in to nutcase city...  althoguh she is clearly biting her tounge for a large part of what's going on she will not stand up to the more dominant girls and lack confidence to speak out.

shilpa is typical of many rich well off mumbai residents, she's very typical of them in fact.  same accent saem attitude same level of informed interlect but naive charm she isn't playing it and is beign very very mumbai, in that way she does appear false, however this is a constant from the culture of which she has lived and worked.  is she milking it sure of course but she's in line to win and i think she knows it... 

face and jermaine hopeless old men who should know better.  jermain should stnad up to them and say hang the fuck on people wtf  and the face should be standing up for the girl he fancies if he really is all that shooting hiking wilderness mans mans shite he keeps coming out with...  whose the other one 

oh jades boyfriend ... what a thick twat... really yorkie should use him for quality control... 

they need to stick jon lydon back in there for a bit ... that'd sort things out... that or Samuel L Jackson...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 17, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Wow, we're finally going to see some indian football players


maybe lower under 21's team football doesn't always = first team football does it... there still some way to go before there is acceptence and i'm goign to cringe like fuckery when they inevitably do that whole 'first muslim/sikh/hindu player in the premiership'


----------



## revol68 (Jan 17, 2007)

Samuel L Jackson, Retarded slags on a plane?


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 17, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> maybe lower under 21's team football doesn't always = first team football does it... there still some way to go before there is acceptence and i'm goign to cringe like fuckery when they inevitably do that whole 'first muslim/sikh/hindu player in the premiership'



True.  Don't really know much about football, but when I get a question about indian football players, I never have an answer.  I usually just say, we're too busy being middle class professionals


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 17, 2007)

Reverse Ferret on Digispy said:
			
		

> Now then - tonight, three people were supposed to be going into the house. That's been abandoned due to this 'race row' fiasco.
> There may now be more than one person evicted on Friday night.
> And I should be getting you nomination results this afternoon with any joy.



This from an endemol insider on Digital Spy...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 17, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> oh jades boyfriend ... what a thick twat... really yorkie should use him for quality control...



    




			
				GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> they need to stick jon lydon back in there for a bit ... that'd sort things out... that or Samuel L Jackson...



Yes...throw Lydon in there. He'd take no shit. The current representation of Britain in there is embarrasing.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2007)

PursuedByBears said:
			
		

> This from an endemol insider on Digital Spy...



Reverse ferret is never wrong


----------



## tarannau (Jan 17, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> The only people getting really worked up about it are outraged right-on pc liberals that can't wait to stir up some kind of race war  and the ethnic minorities that they are manipulating into doing so



Wow. You can tell that. You must be very special being able to gauge the mood of the nation just like that. 

Those stupid ethnics eh, being manipulated by evil liberals. Not a genuine concern amongst them, oh no, not at all. How glad that they must be that they've got you there to set them straight.

Cock.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> *Those stupid ethnics*... blah blah



Your words NOT mine

You are sick


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 17, 2007)

errr.... isn't everyone an 'ethnic' something or other?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm ethnic.


----------



## han (Jan 17, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> errr.... isn't everyone an 'ethnic' something or other?



Yes, we all come from Africa, if you go right back..


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 17, 2007)

well iirc I'm 0.09% black so that would make sense


----------



## tarannau (Jan 17, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Your words NOT mine
> 
> You are sick




I'm not really am I Drew, considering I'm more than a bit of a Heinz 57 myself. I think you may need to understand sarcasm

And get a fucking grip -  don't grandstand and pretend to know what other people are thinking, just to add another lazy jibe about 'liberals' and some ludicrous the 'white working class have got it just as bad' posturing.

Yes, I think the reaction is slightly hysterical, but I'm pissed off that you're belittling people's genuine concerns about the actions in the house. Like it or not, some folks who've experienced bullying and racism in their lives will recognise just how depressingly familiar this whole sorry state of affairs is. Don't try and tell folks what they're feeling, let alone tell them that they're being manipulated by others.

Can't you understand why your point-scoring and pettiness on this thread is more than a little offensive.


----------



## dirtysanta (Jan 17, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> errr.... isn't everyone an 'ethnic' something or other?



I'm as black as they come.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 17, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> jade, manipultive but ultimatly can't make her mind up from one minute to the next has absolutely no consistancy in how she applies herself or in what she says is ultimatlye 100% in the influence of what ever is happening at that time and was the first time round too.  if one group of people appear strong she tags on and spouts their ideas out parrot fashion with out considering the implications of what she's saying if antoher stronger influnence speaks then she then agrees with that... she doesn't know her own mind becuase she simply cannot comprehend things on that level... it's almost autistic in her reactions and constant mind changes with the same level of convistion.



'Indecisive Dave' from the Fast Show 

I don't think she's quite this dumb though after seeing her talking Shilpa (end of Monday's show) into believing why the group turned against her - lots of bullshit and manipulation there. And little backing down from the need to belittle Shilpa... quite a sustained attack I thought.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2007)

More from reverse ferret over on DS

"the three people going in thing has just been abandoned temporarily, i'll let you know when a decision has been made about if it's ever going to happen.
as for the other questions - good grief no, endemol are not ignoring it. it's a huge deal. but while they put on a million viewers with this 'race row' and are congratulating themselves over it, they are panicking a bit now that it's gone global and been raised in the HoC!
early nomination steer - i can't say yet (sorry) but it should sort out the problem, put it that way"

Oooh. Jade has just come out of the diary room (noms) looking really pissed off. Do you reckon they have told her she can't nominate?


----------



## Structaural (Jan 17, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Your words NOT mine
> 
> You are sick



Lack of irony prize to you.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I'm not really am I Drew, considering I'm more than a bit of a Heinz 57 myself. I think you may need to understand sarcasm
> 
> And get a fucking grip -  don't grandstand and pretend to know what other people are thinking, just to add another lazy jibe about 'liberals' and some ludicrous the 'white working class have got it just as bad' posturing.
> 
> ...



Can't you understand that the editors of all the media stations, newspapers, tv producers are creaming their pants at the fuss that has been kicked up over this ?

I'm not belittling any of the debatable bullying or racism that is going on in some poxy tv show in Elstree.  I think it's pretty minor in the scheme of things, and that people should be allowed to make there minds up about what they see on the tele. Shilpa is more than capable of complaining to the producers if anything really out of order is affecting her that badly.

What pisses me off is the hysterical outrage kicked off by (yes I know you hate the term) the liberal pc brigade.  What purpose have they served with there stirring, campaigns to get the program taken off air, and the whipping up of lynch mobs ? Very productive. Well done to them. 

The newspapers are laughing, I bet the papers are flying off the shelves.  The editors are getting some "TV Gold" footage as well.

Call me a cynic


----------



## tarannau (Jan 17, 2007)

Will you concede that everyday people may be genuinely offended by what's happening in the house rather than falling for some media conspiracy.

And if so, will you give the arse-numbing tedious 'it's about the liberals' nonsense a fucking rest would you. You don't have to keep repeating your pet hobbyhorse on every thread - it's no more perceptive an interpretation of events than it has been on your umpteen other threads. 

Credit some people with intelligence - if you can see through these evil pc liberals don't you think some of us 'ethnics' (note the sarcasm please) can too?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Lack of irony prize to you.



Sorry where is the irony in distorting what I've said ?

It is sick to twist peoples words for the effect of cheap petty pointscoring.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

It's not about liberalism. It's about televised cruelty. It's about shabby manners. It's about ignorance, insecurity and fear. And the non-stop **it coming out the mouths of the witches of Eastwick says they feel safe picking on Shilpa. And that's because they think they have the public on their side, as it's a televised reality TV show, as they know. The latent racism here is that they think they are alright simply because they are white.

For me, the sad thing is, not one of those tedious bitches has even had the imagination to ask what life is like in Bollywood, which would be interesting to find out.

The latent racism is clear because the witches haven't asked Shilpa about Shilpa, so they don't know here for herself. What this means is that the intellectually-challenged trio are making a judgement on the girl based on prejudice, not reality. So the poor lass could cry because she fell over, and they would bitch that she was being self-pitying. It's double standards, and the implied racism is clear. She's being discriminated at.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

Double-post, 'poligies.


----------



## wishface (Jan 17, 2007)

if that silly jo tart is having panic attacks through being in the house, she's going to have heart failure when she leaves!


----------



## STFC (Jan 17, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> And that's because they think they have the public on their side, as it's a televised reality TV show, as they know. The latent racism here is that they think they are alright simply because they are white.



I don't think they're clever enough to see it like that. They're just ignorant, not particularly racist in my opinion. If Shilpa wasn't in the house someone else would be getting it.

Their bullying will backfire on them. Shilpa, even if nominated, will not be voted out. I can see her winning.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Will you concede that everyday people may be genuinely offended by what's happening in the house rather than falling for some media conspiracy.
> 
> And if so, will you give the arse-numbing tedious 'it's about the liberals' nonsense a fucking rest would you. You don't have to keep repeating your pet hobbyhorse on every thread - it's no more perceptive an interpretation of events than it has been on your umpteen other threads.
> 
> Credit some people with intelligence - if you can see through these evil pc liberals don't you think some of us 'ethnics' (note the sarcasm please) can too?



Tell me what good has come out of this situation then ?

These people, with their complete outrage at a a small stupid situation that doesn't directly affect them, have blown it completely out of proportion.  And where does it all end ? Well the point where they have stirred up enough hate in minority communities to make them take to the streets and start burning effigies etc.  Completely disproportionate.  And what does Joe public end up seeing on the news ?  Those crazy ethnics full of hate.

Surely you can see how this all plays straight into the hands of people like the bnp ?

So excuse me for having just an incey bit of detest for the busybody morons who can't help but stick there nose in and kick up a stink, when really they should be reaching for the off button if it pisses them off that much.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

STFC said:
			
		

> Their bullying will backfire on them. Shilpa, even if nominated, will not be voted out. I can see her winning.



Well, online bookmaker Stan James was offering £2.57 on the £1 for Shilpa to win when I checked last night. No doubt the odds have changed.

** ever the last of the big spenders, I bet £1.09. Well, it's a pint, right?


----------



## Structaural (Jan 17, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Sorry where is the irony in distorting what I've said ?
> 
> It is sick to twist peoples words for the effect of cheap petty pointscoring.



I saw no twist - merely a re-reading of your words. 'Sick' is a bit strong isn't it? Get a grip. 

Your original post is rather portentous my friend; 'race war' indeed.  
Ethnic minorities are 'manipulated' by PC Liberals - rather patronising isn't it? 
Are all right-on PC Liberals rolleyes white?
Are all ethnic minorities getting 'worked up' about it?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Surely you can see how this all plays straight into the hands of people like the bnp ?



So you are saying that in order to stamp out racism people shouldn't protest when they see it? So the way to defeat the BNP is to ignore racism, right?

I guess that's also your answer for homelessness, AIDS, poverty, and the nuclear arms race.

Great plan! 
(Sometimes I wonder why we ever climbed down from the trees).


----------



## tarannau (Jan 17, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Tell me what good has come out of this situation then ?
> 
> These people, with their complete outrage at a a small stupid situation that doesn't directly affect them, have blown it completely out of proportion.
> 
> ...



Great. So now people who may have taken some genuine offence are playing into the hands of the BNP then. No real blame to be attributed to Jade and the harpies then. We should pretty much 'detest' any of those 'busybody morons' who can see echoes of their own experience in what Shilpa's going through in Drew's world

As for showing some good, whilst I'm not glad about some of the hysterical over-reactions I am glad that this issue has shown up some of the complacency about racism in Britain. Your view seems to be that folks should just shut up, turn the channel and pretend it never really happened - hardly a productive or progressive route. Some good may come out of this in the long run, at least from having the issues raised. 

Can we leave your BNP apologising, liberal-baiting rubbish for another thread eh Drew?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2007)

The four should be reprimanded in public and shown why by watching clips of themselves. The country needs to see that BB and channel 4 is taking action and this is not to be tolerated.


----------



## Radar (Jan 17, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> So you are saying that in order to stamp out racism people shouldn't protest when they see it?


Not when it plays into Endemols hands by boosting their ratings.

It's just running with "there's no such thing as bad publicity" to a extreme. If you 'reward' such behaviour by reacting in the way they want, then you're only laying a precedent for the next low life production company who wants to splash themselves across our screens by courting cheap controversy.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> So you are saying that in order to stamp out racism people shouldn't protest when they see it? So the way to defeat the BNP is to ignore racism, right?
> 
> I guess that's also your answer for homelessness, AIDS, poverty, and the nuclear arms race.
> 
> ...



No those aren't my views at all, but thanks for the ridiculous comparisons.  

Don't you think that it is slightly disproportionate to create an international incident and have angry and mad Indians taking to the streets burning effigies over an uncooked chicken and some girls being a bit bitchy on a non-entity tv show ?  

If anything it is dangerous stupidity and does anti-racism no good at all.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 17, 2007)

Radar said:
			
		

> Not when it plays into Endemols hands by boosting their ratings.
> 
> It's just running with "there's no such thing as bad publicity" to a extreme. If you 'reward' such behaviour by reacting in the way they want, then you're only laying a precedent for the next low life production company who wants to splash themselves across our screens by courting cheap controversy.



Is it boosting their ratings? It'll be largely a moot point if the sponsors pull out.

And besides, should public and commercial reaction to Jade & co turn out as I think it will, it'll be unlikely that folks will find it quite so funny or smart to mouth off unthinking racist bollocks on tv again. Which ain't such a bad thing in my book.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Can we leave your *BNP apologising*, liberal-baiting rubbish for another thread eh Drew?



Now that is offensive crap, and I strongly reccomend you take it back.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Don't you think that it is slightly disproportionate to create an international incident and have angry and mad Indians taking to the streets burning effigies over an uncooked chicken and some girls being a bit bitchy on a non-entity tv show ?  .



Look - CBB IS the news now. Look at the time given to the movement of the Armageddon clock, and consider the amount of air time BB gets. Surely it's clear that debate about the issues of the day have moved on now from the big things *(which also really matter) to the little things (the need for a more tolerant way of behaving with other people). So I think you are missing the point as to the importance of events now in BB as a microcosm of the world.

I'm still all for complaining, I'd love to see the reality TV format scrapped in favour of proper talk shows and decent drama, but that's not happening.

Was it Hegel or someone else, possibly Gramsci, who said something along the lines of "you need to engage with the discourse of the age?"


----------



## zed (Jan 17, 2007)

It's not racism, it's ignorance.

Whilst I accept ignorance and racism are regualr bedfellows, what's happening in the CBB house isn't racism ..despite the wishes of so many non-whites.

Find something else.


----------



## zed (Jan 17, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Can we leave your BNP apologising, liberal-baiting rubbish for another thread eh Drew?



You are such a prick.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 17, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> It's not racism, it's ignorance.
> 
> Whilst I accept ignorance and racism are regualr bedfellows, what's happening in the CBB house isn't racism ..despite the wishes of so many non-whites.
> 
> Find something else.




The only people complaining are non-white? Is that a genuinely held belief?


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 17, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Is it boosting their ratings? It'll be largely a moot point if the sponsors pull out.



Indeed.  An extra milllion tuned in last night.

Carphone Whorehouse has said they aren't pulling out.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> The only people complaining are non-white? Is that a genuinely held belief?



No, it's ill-considered rubbish which actually underlines the institutionalised nature of British racism. 

I do hope one positive outcome is that UK schools begin teaching Indian (and other one time 'colonies') history and culture. That's a step toward destroying ignorance, after all. And history of these countries should also be part of any 'citizenship' test.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> The only people complaining are non-white? Is that a genuinely held belief?



You forgot the busybody (white) liberals


----------



## zed (Jan 17, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> The only people complaining are non-white? Is that a genuinely held belief?



I didn't say that did I?

I said _"despite the wishes .."_

There seems to be an actual desire to fan the flames on this one ...especially by non-whites.  The recent nonsense in India is what I had in mind when I wrote this, not the predictable screams of "racism!" from Tarannau.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 17, 2007)

all this ignorance stuff is all well and good, but when shilpa had bleach on her face as many asian women tend to do jade called her a monkeyboy or therabouts behind her back.... ignorance or racism?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> There seems to be an actual desire to fan the flames on this one ...especially by non-whites.  The recent nonsense in India is what I had in mind when I wrote this, not the predictable screams of "racism!" from Tarannau.



What a disarmingly simplistic analysis, with a lovely touch of divisive commentary. Well done you. You could be a pubic speaker.

While, unlike your analysis, it's clear that there's whites and non-whites angered at this, don't you think part of the reason the 'non-whites' you rail against are so pissed-off is because they have had to endure this kind of racism all their lives?

Isn't this really an active and salutary lesson in how racism actually does manifest itself?

Isn't it time we stopped and had a think and tried for a world that's a little less divided and a tad more tolerant? After all, we only have two minutes before divisions (political, spiritual, racial and national) combine to wipe the world out, according to "scientists"?


----------



## Radar (Jan 17, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> I didn't say that did I?
> 
> I said _"despite the wishes .."_
> 
> There seems to be an actual desire to fan the flames on this one ...especially by non-whites.  The recent nonsense in India is what I had in mind when I wrote this, not the predictable screams of "racism!" from Tarannau.


Because they're being manipulated by their own media the same as ours are manipulating us ?


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 17, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> It's not racism, it's ignorance.
> 
> Whilst I accept ignorance and racism are regualr bedfellows, what's happening in the CBB house isn't racism ..despite the wishes of so many non-whites.
> 
> Find something else.



Ooh controversial! 

Why the fuck would "we" want what is happening to be racism?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

Because you're a brahn skinned bastard and zed is a twot?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 17, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Erm no, not to me...don't get it twisted Haylz....as someone who uses neither 'phrase' I can see why both cause offense..
> 
> JJ didn't think that he thought they are 'White trash'. I not gonna keep repeating that...it's been done on this thread loads of time already.




I was just clarifying your sentence structure as it didnt read right.

I never read the comments on jermaine thats why your rendition is confusing.

did he say it  or just think it


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

Apparently, Endemol will issue a statement on all of this within the next hour.


----------



## zed (Jan 17, 2007)

I just find street demonstrations and effigy burning over comments made by undisputed morons on a reality TV show to be more ridiculous than whether Shilpa is being subjected to genuine racism.  It's almost as if they are revelling in it.  Pathetic is what it all is.

Knowing the Asian community as I do (I have some of them in my family), they are capable of as much racism as the next person.  Sorry ..I meant ignorance.


----------



## zed (Jan 17, 2007)

Radar said:
			
		

> Because they're being manipulated by their own media the same as ours are manipulating us ?



Yes, probably.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> Yes, we all come from Africa, if you go right back..


Yes, but in any case everyone is ethnic.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 17, 2007)

Sky News are saying Channel 4 are going to make a statement in the next hour.


Oooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 17, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> 'Indecisive Dave' from the Fast Show
> 
> I don't think she's quite this dumb though after seeing her talking Shilpa (end of Monday's show) into believing why the group turned against her - lots of bullshit and manipulation there. And little backing down from the need to belittle Shilpa... quite a sustained attack I thought.


i saw that to but viewed it more that each point that shilpa made jade took and wasn't capable of argueing against so would then use her (shilpas) words uncomprehendingly back at her as a tool with which to beat her, it was very much in my eyes a case of continuing to talk for fear of thinking, you know the old when your mouth is open your brain is not ....

edited fro tommers...


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i saw that to o b ut viewed it more tha teach point that shilpa made jade took and wasn't capable of argueing so would then use the words uncomprehendingly back as a tool with which to beat her, it was very much in my eye a case of continueing to talk for fear of thinking you know the old when your mouth is open your brain is not ....



sorry garf.  I didn't get a word of that mate.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Sky News are saying Channel 4 are going to make a statement in the next hour.
> 
> 
> Oooooooooooooooooooooo.


   Cool.  It's great to be part of a news story.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 17, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> seem to be able to concentrate on yourself a hell of a lot though!



yes x


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 17, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> What pisses me off is the hysterical outrage kicked off by (yes I know you hate the term) the liberal pc brigade


name names... 

just one will do ... 

if you can otherwise stfu... 

liberal pc brigade my arse...

who are they ... 

where do they come from... 

what is it they do...

now if you are suggesting that there's a lot of bollcks being spun about CBB this year then i'm afraid that you'll have to accept facts that any media placed sensationalist tabolid design salacious piece of enetertain or modern gladiators and loins den is going to sell copy, and therefore will be discussed ad nausium... 

it' seems pretty ludiricuos to suddnely expect that when over 6 million people by heat each fucking week that this phenominon is goign to sudden cark it over the period of CBB.  People like escapist they like to going in a support the underdog or the villan it's why over 200 years after carnival theater died in the rest of europe we still have fucking pantomime... 

to suggest that all people on board cannot then say well i think that's a bit far gone are in some kind of eleiteist conspricy to enforce the concept of thought crime on people, is mental... really mental...

what's so fucking good about being politically incorrect anyways?  really?  aren't we a little more fucking evolved than to go oi you with notiable differences which on a superfical level distingush you from me and therefore by that token alone you deserve my riddicule.  you carrrrnt...  well?

what's there to be proud about being obnoxious to people by belittling them due to some aspect they have no control over... 

call me a fat cunt fair enough i prolly should go on a diet call me a dirty arab... fuck you... innit... 

anyhoo cut the pc liberal brigade nonsense it's a non argument with no basis... none... regardless of what you might actually beleive.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 17, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> I saw that too, but viewed it more that each point that Shilpa made, Jade took and wasn't capable of argueing so would then use the words uncomprehendingly back as a tool with which to beat her.
> It was very much in my eyes a case of continuing to talk for fear of thinking; you know the old "when your mouth is open your brain is not ...."



Any clearer, tommers?


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Any clearer, tommers?



yep.   

thanks.

the only bit of that conversation that I remember is shilpa saying "I was just following the rules of the game!"

and jade saying "yes!  exactly!  you're a game player!  you're a fake!"

fucking idiot.  she just heard "game" and went with it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> name names...
> 
> just one will do ...
> 
> ...



Have a look at the many Big Brother Forums all over the internet and you will find plenty of hysterical liberals screaming "Racism" and urging people to complain to ofcom. 

There was only 200 complaints the other day and that has now jumped to 20 000+

That is a campaign


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> There was only 200 complaints the other day and that has now jumped to 20 000+


Cool!  20 000+ !   

That'll be a nice surprise for the two-faced WAG.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2007)

No overt Racism

Shilpa has not complained

Storm in a teacup

Liberal hysteria


----------



## Loki (Jan 17, 2007)

Well well... this is now the headline on BBC News. Well done Endemol!


----------



## bellator (Jan 17, 2007)

Looks like there is another poisonous rant at Shilpa from Jade in tonights show.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> No overt Racism
> 
> Shilpa has not complained
> 
> ...



Well Channel 4 just said the first two in their statement. I take it the second two statements are yours...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks to Reverse Ferret over at DS for this...

LATEST CHANNEL 4 STATEMENT REGARDING RACE ALLEGATIONS


" To date there has been no overt racial abuse or racist behaviour directed against Shilpa Shetty within the Big Brother house. However there has undoubtedly been a cultural and class clash between her and three of the British females in the house. 

" Unambiguous racist behaviour and language is not tolerated under any circumstances in the Big Brother house. Housemates are constantly monitored and Channel 4 would intervene if a clear instance of this arose.

" It is in the nature of Big Brother that conflicts arise and housemates are encouraged to resolve issues among themselves. 

" Shilpa has not voiced any concerns of racial abuse to Big Brother. Housemates have access to support from Big Brother at all times.

" The issue of whether there is racism in the CBB House has been discussed on Channel 4's companion programmes CBBLB and BB's BM and a range of views has been aired, including those of BB viewers."


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 17, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Thanks to Reverse Ferret over at DS for this...
> 
> LATEST CHANNEL 4 STATEMENT REGARDING RACE ALLEGATIONS
> 
> ...



Is that the sound of hand-washing I hear as the ratings climb?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 17, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> yep.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> ...


that's what i mean she's clearly doesn't understand what's being said to her and as a defnesive reaction to certain things has a number of preprogrammed things she says to people... the don't patronise me was another example she's heard it used and knows that in the circumstances it was used intially it was in fact potent what she cannot comprehend is why it was potent only that that word contains a level of force or implication which makes people react or listen or stop how they are behaving... so she misuses the word to try and gain the potentcy of it, wanting to exact the same effect but becuase she has no practical knowledge of the application of it makes herself look even more foolish...

this is classical trapped rat behaviour, it's fear biting, the reaction is born out of feeling out of control of the situation or not understanding the situation but not being comfortable in it...

What no one has mentioned is that the house the layout the design etc is all still the same house layout from the last BB it's meant to be an aggressive enviroment which stimulates conflict and confrontation it's supposed to get on your nerves and make you fraught.  it worked very well with slightly obbssessed narsacistic people hungery for fame... imagine what it might do to those who are desperately clinging on to fame for dear life... fearing obsucrity ... that level of pressure .... couplled with the hostile enviroment add in a few people who are emotionally and pyhsically deficcent or damamged and you are going to have the proverbal bear pit...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 17, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Have a look at the many Big Brother Forums all over the internet and you will find plenty of hysterical liberals screaming "Racism" and urging people to complain to ofcom.
> 
> There was only 200 complaints the other day and that has now jumped to 20 000+
> 
> That is a campaign


that's a no then you can't give us one name of the pc liberal bridgae if there are so many too choose from you'd think you'd bea ble to manage one name... 

fuck up now eh??

mr proud to be an ijet... 

got an answer for what so fucking great about being poltically incorrect either... have ya?

nah thought not ...nish.... farking muppet...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2007)

Whatever you think this is now an international incident and cannot be ignored by endomol in this way.

Apparently Jade and Shilpa are up for eviction with maybe one more.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> LATEST CHANNEL 4 STATEMENT REGARDING RACE ALLEGATIONS
> 
> " To date there has been no overt racial abuse or racist behaviour directed against Shilpa Shetty within the Big Brother house. "


I'd agree with that.  There has, though, been evidence of underlying racial prejudice from Danielle Lloyd and Jo O'Meara.


----------



## lemontop (Jan 17, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Apparently Jade and Shilpa are up for eviction with maybe one more.



Where did you hear this?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Where did you hear this?



Jade v Shilpa in Eviction


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 17, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Whatever you think this is now an international incident and cannot be ignored by endomol in this way.
> 
> Apparently Jade and Shilpa are up for eviction with maybe one more.


double eviction of jade and the scouse beatch...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> that's a no then you can't give us one name of the pc liberal bridgae if there are so many too choose from you'd think you'd bea ble to manage one name...
> 
> fuck up now eh??
> 
> ...



 Yes Garf i can really name names out of a bunch of anonymous people that have complained. Well done mate, great argument there  

You are right though that the media is mainly to blame for fanning the flames from a minority of race obsessed nutters that don't know the difference between racehate and ignorance/bitchiness.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

Top story on BBC 6 O'clock News!

Outstanding.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 17, 2007)

jade however is not the ring lieader merely the loudest... the scouse ripper is the leader look at her simpering and then fegining hurt and her mini tantrums etc... all acting up to make jade play the protective role... jade = ingorant and easily lead, danelle = manipulitive cow... jo = moron, easliy lead and afraid of the gang...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 17, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Yes Garf i can really name names out of a bunch of anonymous people that have complained. Well done mate, great argument there
> 
> You are right though that the media is mainly to blame for fanning the flames from a minority of race obsessed nutters that don't know the difference between racehate and ignorance/bitchiness.


you cannot name one name out of the countless hundreds of thousands you have berated not one... i don't adam it mate... 

still not a peep from you about what's so great about being poltically incorrect would you need a larger font grandad or are you about to concede that actually you have no answer for this illogical proposition you have boxed yoursefl into a courner with...


----------



## Structaural (Jan 17, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i saw that to but viewed it more that each point that shilpa made jade took and wasn't capable of argueing against so would then use her (shilpas) words uncomprehendingly back at her as a tool with which to beat her, it was very much in my eyes a case of continuing to talk for fear of thinking, you know the old when your mouth is open your brain is not ....
> 
> edited fro tommers...



I agree and it was that method of beating her that pissed me off: _whatever_ Shilpa would say - she would attack her with it, and eventually that tactic won and Shilpa broke down, Jade had a look on her face - like 'I won, the girls will be pleased'. It was the relentlessness of it and the complete lack of desire to resolve the situation rather than the intelligence or lack thereof that made it so uncomfortable.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2007)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Where did you hear this?



That leaking ferret on digi spy.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 17, 2007)

Is this the end of Jade's career then?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2007)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Is this the end of Jade's career then?



Max Clifford is on Sky News at the moment saying that he can't understand why she went in as she wasn't desperate like other 'celebs' who go on CBB and that her career could be in tatters after this...

He also said that it's going to be no good for Danielle, but Cleo will do well from this.


----------



## lenny101 (Jan 17, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Is this the end of Jade's career then?



What career might that be?

What does she do?


----------



## bellator (Jan 17, 2007)

lenny101 said:
			
		

> What career might that be?
> 
> What does she do?



Many reality tv shows, perfume sales, book sales, fitness dvd sales, interviews in heat magazine and such like.
Enough to make her a millionairess a few times over.

And yes I hope it all goes up in smoke.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2007)

Sounds like tonights highlights show will be well worth watching. It's rumoured that there may be a 'she should go back to her own country' kind of thing on...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> you cannot name one name out of the countless hundreds of thousands you have berated not one... i don't adam it mate...
> 
> still not a peep from you about what's so great about being poltically incorrect would you need a larger font grandad or are you about to concede that actually you have no answer for this illogical proposition you have boxed yoursefl into a courner with...



Political correctness is a load of bollox, implemented  by right-on fascists that get some sort of a power trip out of censoring people, and acting like some sort of thought police.

Equally those that go out there way to be politically incorrect to get a rise out of people or offend them, I have no time at all for.

I suscribe to the notion that you should be able to say whatever you want and follow your own code of conduct, such as only treat others how you wish to be treated yourself.  From that, you then deal with the concequences of how the recipient has interpreted your message. Taking personal responsibility for your own words and actions.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 17, 2007)

Haven't read the whole thread (just got in from work) but I just saw the headlines on Channel 4 news and they are burning fucking effigies of jade et al in India


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 17, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I suscribe to the notion that you should be able to say whatever you want and follow your own code of conduct, such as only treat others how you wish to be treated yourself.  From that, you then deal with the concequences of how the recipient has interpreted your message. Taking personal responsibility for your own words and actions.



And if the consequences involve being publicly criticised by large numbers of people...?


----------



## N_igma (Jan 17, 2007)

The best thing about it is that they are totally oblivious to all the attention it's getting from the outside world.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> And if the consequences involve being publicly criticised by large numbers of people...?



Fine, until the thought police get hold of your words and actions and twist them to further their political agendas.


----------



## Loki (Jan 17, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Haven't read the whole thread (just got in from work) but I just saw the headlines on Channel 4 news and they are burning fucking effigies of jade et al in India


Indeed. "A clash of class and culture" - C4
But still, great for their ratings.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 17, 2007)

*John Snow on C4 News*

"We asked to speak to a Channel 4 spokesman, but they declined"


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> "We asked to speak to a Channel 4 spokesman, but they declined"



He's fucking quality ain't he?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> It's rumoured that there may be a 'she should go back to her own country' kind of thing on...


I doubt that very much; Channel4 said in their statement released at 6pm today that: _"To date there has been no overt racial abuse or racist behaviour directed against Shilpa Shetty within the Big Brother house."_  Since anything in the highlights show is from yesterday's proceedings, it would be mad for them to make a statement they knew not to be true.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

But we're just about to find out.  I wonder how the voice-over will play the international controversy?


----------



## N_igma (Jan 17, 2007)

Like fuck Jade was only 16 when she lost it!


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 17, 2007)

oh that was excruciating!


----------



## Ranu (Jan 17, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Like fuck Jade was only 16 when she lost it!



The poor victim is probably still traumatised.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 17, 2007)

Fuck Jade enfuriates me and makes me laugh at the same time, what a cunt!


----------



## aqua (Jan 17, 2007)

god i can't watch tonight 

someone make it stop


----------



## Ranu (Jan 17, 2007)

God what an unpleasant person she's reminding us all she is.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 17, 2007)

My God, Jade is actually mental. Fuck sake...leave it alone you stupid bint


----------



## aqua (Jan 17, 2007)

is she? is she still screaming?


----------



## Onslow (Jan 17, 2007)

JADE IS VILE.

What the hell is doing!??!? trying to get column inches in the tabloids??? Does she think people are actually on her side in this? 

I hope this is the end of this absolute piece of scum. Eurgh.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 17, 2007)

Jade is a disgusting cunt. Fact


----------



## N_igma (Jan 17, 2007)

Just a bully. And the fact that her mates didn't back Shilpa up shows you their character. 

Oh God it gets worse!


----------



## Andy the Don (Jan 17, 2007)

The only good thing about CBB is watching that fat ugly thick bitch Jade's career disappear down the drain. Back to your back street slum darling.

It is not a race thing its a class thing. You have a educated middle class Indian & a fat thick pram face slapper & her scouse mate.


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 17, 2007)

Repulsive bunch of 9 year olds.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 17, 2007)

oh. my. god.

Daniele - "I think she should fuck off home"

   

Fuck off racist.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

Andy the Don said:
			
		

> The only good thing about CBB is watching that fat ugly thick bitch Jade's career disappear down the drain. Back to your back street slum darling.
> 
> It is not a race thing its a class thing. You have a educated middle class Indian & a fat thick pram face slapper & her scouse mate.



do you think anything you've said makes you any different from the people you're describing, you daft cunt?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

sure - pull all 3 of them up on their racism, their attitudes,  their bullying, but the terms you're all using make them as bad as you believe they are. fucking hypocrites


----------



## D'wards (Jan 17, 2007)

What makes me laugh is, i bet Jade Danielle and Jo are already banking on the profile this show will get them - Jo is probably planning her next album, Danielle is thinking how she will be on Jonathan Ross and fuck knows what Jade is planning to get out of it - some new Living TV reality show

They are happily oblivious that they are the new celebrity lepers, who will be hopefully be shunned by all media now.

3 social pariahs, if you will.

They will rue the day!!!


----------



## Onslow (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree with what you just said, but you cant possibly defend Jade after that, Dubversion......


----------



## N_igma (Jan 17, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> Fuck off racist.



Xenophobic surely?


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 17, 2007)

that was all a bit much. I felt really sorry for Shilpa when all that was going on. I think Jade definitely went a bit too far. and they way Danielle and Jo just sat there and giggled and then they all went over and over it.... horrible.

I thought Jermaine was good with Shilpa after it


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

Onslow said:
			
		

> I agree with that you just said, but ou cant possibly defend Jade after that, Dubversion......



i'm not defending her behaviour. i just think the terms in which people on this thread are criticising her make them exactly as bad as they believe her to be. That seems self-evident.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> sure - pull all 3 of them up on their racism, their attitudes,  their bullying, but the terms you're all using make them as bad as you believe they are. fucking hypocrites



i haven't read the whole thread but can you explain that?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

OK, well Danielle said it.  That was overt racism.  I guess Channel 4 were technically correct that it wasn't said _to_ Shilpa, but it _was_ said.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 17, 2007)

what is Cleo playing at? She's in a position to try and bridge the gap but she just sits and says nothing


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 17, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Xenophobic surely?



Sorry yeah..xenophobic probably more applicable.

Disgusting behaviour though just sitting and laughing there all of them. Shilpa is so much more classy, intelligent...and fit


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 17, 2007)

I thought it was really interesting that Jade just went on and on and on...and the others did nothing at all except giggled. shows they are really her followers and are possibly not much without the leader


----------



## D'wards (Jan 17, 2007)

I do feel a bit pissed off that now Shilpa thinks that young English women are like those 3 witches.

Get Katie Melua in there quick to address, the balance - no, she's Georgian, get Lily Allen, no forget that, get Amy Winehouse, no - bad choice, Peaches Geldof?

Jesus, there must be some nice classy young English women celebtities around!


----------



## zed (Jan 17, 2007)

Onslow said:
			
		

> I agree with what you just said, but you cant possibly defend Jade after that, Dubversion......



I don't think dubversion is defending Jade's behaviour ...just saying that some posters here are possibly no better, given the level of invective they're spewing up about her and the other two.  

He may have a point actually.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 17, 2007)

Remember what I said earlier in the thread aboue Gemini's... rotten when they get going like that.

The Jackson 1 is being superb in what he says to her.  good on him.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> i haven't read the whole thread but can you explain that?




you don't need to read the whole thread. Read Andy The Don's most recent post, amongst others

words like trash, scum, "fat thick pram face slapper", etc etc etc should be indication enough


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> sure - pull all 3 of them up on their racism, their attitudes,  their bullying, but the terms you're all using make them as bad as you believe they are. fucking hypocrites



Well done that man. Good post


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 17, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> what is Cleo playing at? She's in a position to try and bridge the gap but she just sits and says nothing



I wondered that, she just did nothing


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 17, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> what is Cleo playing at? She's in a position to try and bridge the gap but she just sits and says nothing



I think she's like a rabbit frozen in front of headlights

she looks like she's going to say something but opens her mouth and nothing comes out


----------



## N_igma (Jan 17, 2007)

I've taken a shine to Jermaine now, thought he was a bit of a freak with that Jackson vibe about him but he's talked a lot of sense there.


----------



## Andy the Don (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> do you think anything you've said makes you any different from the people you're describing, you daft cunt?



Plenty mate, I have an education & am not some fame hungry minger. What's your excuse mush..??


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

if i was cleo, i'd probably wonder what the fuck was going on and perhaps even be scared to intervene. Not saying she shouldn't, like..

I actually think this has reached the point where it should be pulled. Right now


----------



## Ruby_Slippers (Jan 17, 2007)

*I want to make complaint about the abuse of shilpa setty*

Does anyone to know the number.  I am absolutely ashamed to be british, its disgusting to watch, we wouldnt tolerate watching someone in the street being ganged up on and bullied. However we are sitting here watching it all.

Maybe it isnt racism but its still abuse.


----------



## aqua (Jan 17, 2007)

*agrees with dubs and raverdrew*

*promises to not make a habit of it *


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

Andy the Don said:
			
		

> Plenty mate, I have an education & am not some fame hungry minger. What's your excuse mush..??




You're a deeply deeply unpleasant person who sees no conflict between the language they use and the language they're criticising others for using. So your education doesn't seem to have been much cop, eh?


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 17, 2007)

Ruby_Slippers said:
			
		

> Does anyone to know the number.  I am absolutely ashamed to be british, its disgusting to watch, we wouldnt tolerate watching someone in the street being ganged up on and bullied. However we are sitting here watching it all.
> 
> Maybe it isnt racism but its still abuse.



National embarassment isn't it. Bloody harpies.


----------



## Onslow (Jan 17, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> I don't think dubversion is defending Jade's behaviour ...just saying that some posters here are possibly no better, given the level of invective they're spewing up about her and the other two.
> 
> He may have a point actually.




I was just verifying for my own cognition. I actually agree with the point he made. 

Jade is rather media savvy these days i would say, so she must have known in the back of her mind that the outbust she made would end up in the papers, which i cant help thinking was one of the reasons for it. What i also reckon is, that whilst she was rabbiting on, she thought the viewers at home would be on her side and laughing with her, giving what she percieves as a "fake stuck up princess" a piece of her mind.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 17, 2007)

Ruby_Slippers said:
			
		

> Does anyone to know the number.  I am absolutely ashamed to be british, its disgusting to watch, we wouldnt tolerate watching someone in the street being ganged up on and bullied. However we are sitting here watching it all.
> 
> Maybe it isnt racism but its still abuse.


I'm trying to get on the ofcom site at the moment but it's very slow


----------



## D'wards (Jan 17, 2007)

Ahh, arn't Dirk and Jermaine sweet together, calmly quietly discussing what happened.


----------



## Snufkin! (Jan 17, 2007)

I feel abit sad watching this, I rarely feel sad. I don't like it.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 17, 2007)

Jade Goody's website is currently 'down for maintenance'.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 17, 2007)

I can't believe no one on BB has mentioned Jade is as thick as pigshit.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 17, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get on the ofcom site at the moment but it's very slow



I can't get on it at all.


----------



## Ruby_Slippers (Jan 17, 2007)

*I know what is going on!!*

I get it, they have been told to act like that! And they all know about it.   That must be it because it cant possibly be for real.  BB are doing it for ratings.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 17, 2007)

Danielle...what an airhead!


----------



## Onslow (Jan 17, 2007)

" i regret saying that big brother"

I bet you do love. I dont think her and Teddys relationship is going to last.


----------



## Ruby_Slippers (Jan 17, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Jade Goody's website is currently 'down for maintenance'.




lol!!!  How convenient.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i'm not defending her behaviour. i just think the terms in which people on this thread are criticising her make them exactly as bad as they believe her to be. That seems self-evident.



I'm not a fat, stupid, hideous, reality TV star. Jade is. No matter how many times I say 'Jade is a fat, stupid, hideous, reality TV star' I won't become one myself.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 17, 2007)

what do you make of Danielle trying to retract her comment that Shilpa should just go home and how Danielle's not going to follow the crowd? All talk no action.....


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

so did anyone else find that diary room scene with danielle very suspect.

Like either it was fed / scripted to allay controversy, or to give a hint to people in the house that they need to moderate their behaviour?

it seemed very convenient, very false, very placatory.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I'm not a fat, stupid, hideous, reality TV star. Jade is. No matter how many times I say 'Jade is a fat, stupid, hideous, reality TV star' I won't become one myself.



what a fucking absurd and irrelevant thing to say. The point is that her behaviour is not related to whether she is fat, stupid or hideous, and to couch it in those terms makes you as bad as her.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 17, 2007)

She's just thick.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> what a fucking absurd and irrelevant thing to say. The point is that her behaviour is not related to whether she is fat, stupid or hideous, and to couch it in those terms makes you as bad as her.



I'd say the stupid bit has a fair bit to play in her behaviour.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> so did anyone else find that diary room scene with danielle very suspect.
> 
> Like either it was fed / scripted to allay controversy, or to give a hint to people in the house that they need to moderate their behaviour?
> 
> it seemed very convenient, very false, very placatory.


Yes, I was screaming "Endemol are trying to cover their arses now then" at the telly.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

so you're suggesting that her unpleasant behaviour is because she's thick? are all people who do bad things thick? do good people not do bad things?

or is her intelliegence - along with her appearance - irrelevant?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> what a fucking absurd and irrelevant thing to say. The point is that her behaviour is not related to whether she is fat, stupid or hideous, and to couch it in those terms makes you as bad as her.



I think her behaviour is because she is fat, hideous and thick. And a reality TV star. I am not! No one could possibly be as fat, stupid and thick as Jade from Big Brother!!!


----------



## lenny101 (Jan 17, 2007)

Gordon Brown on BBC news commenting on Big Brother, this is getting a bit silly now.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> so did anyone else find that diary room scene with danielle very suspect.
> 
> Like either it was fed / scripted to allay controversy, or to give a hint to people in the house that they need to moderate their behaviour?
> 
> it seemed very convenient, very false, very placatory.



Dunno if that's possible. It's screened 24/7, surely some member of the public would see them do it unless it went off the air for a while.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> so did anyone else find that diary room scene with danielle very suspect.
> 
> Like either it was fed / scripted to allay controversy, or to give a hint to people in the house that they need to moderate their behaviour?
> 
> it seemed very convenient, very false, very placatory.



"Danielle have you learnt anything from today"  

It seemed like it was their little move to saying look we are doing something about this and we are taking it seriously and trying to keep OFCOM and the politicians happy.  Essentially it was bollocks.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> so you're suggesting that her unpleasant behaviour is because she's thick? are all people who do bad things thick? do good people not do bad things?
> 
> or is her intelliegence - along with her appearance - irrelevant?



yes (though the description I'd use would be stupid)
no
yes they do
no (well her appearence is)


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I think her behaviour is because she is fat, hideous and thick. And a reality TV star. I am not! No one could possibly be as fat, stupid and thick as Jade from Big Brother!!!




you're a twat, aren't you? As well as a hypocrite.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 17, 2007)

jade's lack of emotional intelligence and self-awareness is just embarrassing.  We have to question this situation being acceptable tv.  Very popular with young teenagers (didn't it use to be on later?).

I watched it tonight for the first time.  Yes, jade's behaviour is depressing, but i'm more concerned that this is what reality tv has become.  why do we find this entertaining?  not even the specifics, but the premise?

the really poor behaviour seems to be from Jo and danielle.  Their giggling while jade was genuinely (if unfairly) angry shows a lack of empathy with jade showed them up to be just as disdainful of her as they were of Shilpa, imo.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> so you're suggesting that her unpleasant behaviour is because she's thick? are all people who do bad things thick? do good people not do bad things?
> 
> or is her intelliegence - along with her appearance - irrelevant?



You looooove Jade don't you!


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Dunno if that's possible. It's screened 24/7, surely some member of the public would see them do it unless it went off the air for a while.




they must surely have the means of showing something other than the diary room if they need to? etc..

it was all too neat


----------



## zed (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> so you're suggesting that her unpleasant behaviour is because she's thick?



Yes ...I think a significant amount of this can be attributed to her being stupid ...and lets make no mistake, she is not "media savvy" or anything else ..she is just plain stupid.

More rationale, intelligent people would not have reacted in that way.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> you're a twat, aren't you? As well as a hypocrite.



Takes one to know one Dub


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> You looooove Jade don't you!




no, i just don't like sneering, misogynist, snobbish arseholes like you and all the other twats on this thread who are everything they're accusing Jade and the other two of being.

Sticks in my craw, you odious prick.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 17, 2007)

lenny101 said:
			
		

> Gordon Brown on BBC news commenting on Big Brother, this is getting a bit silly now.



Poor fucker happens to be in India, doing Serious Government Stuff, and all he's getting hassled about is Big Brother. He must be going WTF is this shit!


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> "Danielle have you learnt anything from today"
> 
> It seemed like it was their little move to saying look we are doing something about this and we are taking it seriously and trying to keep OFCOM and the politicians happy.  Essentially it was bollocks.



they were the normal counsellor type questions that bb usually uses.  the difference was that they were structured in order to provide Danielle a way out of her comment.  you could see her thinking "I need to come up with something now", but she couldn't really apart from "I don't remember".


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Takes one to know one Dub




What a tremendous comeback. Have you been practising that?


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 17, 2007)

Fucking hell


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 17, 2007)

se's not even remotely fat now, though, is she?  fake boobs and a round face but a size 12, i'd say, max.

so why do people keep calling her fat?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> so did anyone else find that diary room scene with danielle very suspect.
> 
> Like either it was fed / scripted to allay controversy, or to give a hint to people in the house that they need to moderate their behaviour?
> 
> it seemed very convenient, very false, very placatory.



We said the same thing. It felt like certain unacceptable features of her behaviour were pointed out to her, by simply pointing out some simple basic truths about people, her or others, acting unacceptably. And once she heard these simple truths, she fookin repeated them in a state of stunned realisation.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jan 17, 2007)

The only way to ensure Jade _etal_ get their dues is to ensure that Shilpa wins come hell or high water.
The most telling part of tonights show is the part where Shilpa says " This is what the UK is about?"
WE have to show Shilpa that most of us are decent people and that Jade _etal _are just the bottom of the barrel.

By the way, cracking putdown by Shilpa " You are famous for this, Big Brother?"


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> se's not even remotely fat now, though, is she?  fake boobs and a round face but a size 12, i'd say, max.
> 
> so why do people keep calling her fat?




because it suits the same misogynist agenda in operation last time she was in her house.

the thing is, the more they couch it in these terms, the more they're actually deflecting away from the issue of those three's deplorable behaviour towards shilpa. But then their outrage is a mock outrage anyway


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> the really poor behaviour seems to be from Jo and danielle.  Their giggling while jade was genuinely (if unfairly) angry shows a lack of empathy with jade showed them up to be just as disdainful of her as they were of Shilpa, imo.



Couldn't agree more.  I thought it was really telling when Jade was screaming at Shilpa and there was a shot of Jo sitting behind her cushion looking incredibly uncomfortable.  But the moment Shilpa left the room she and Danielle started pissing themselves laughing saying that really brightened up their day.  Pure gang mentality and really horrible.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2007)

That was awful. I was disappointed though that they didn't show a bit of the hour long rant that Jade had later on when everyone else was in bed where she said that she wanted to headbutt Shilpa and Jack suggested that they lift up the sleeping Shilpa and dump her in the garden.

Cleo laughed at that by the way...


----------



## pagan (Jan 17, 2007)

It's not really racism, just incredibly ugly  ignorance


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

OK, Jade's onslaught was vile bullying, and unacceptable.  But she's no racist.  The racist is the sly, two-faced WAG.  Danielle's face said it all when she was asked about The Phrase in the Diary Room - she was sorry she'd been caught out, she was wondering how best to claw back some credibility and public sympathy, and she knew she had fucked up in the public eye.  But she wasn't sorry for being a racist, and she wasn't sorry for bullying Shilpa.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

pagan said:
			
		

> It's not really racism, just incredibly ugly  ignorance




i think i agree. it's not so much that she's Indian, more that she's not english. It's xenophobia, stupidity and also i think just a stick to beat her with


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

Now this could be a few pages late, but I wanted to say a few words about this "working class culture" defence some involved in this debate seem to wield.

For me, working class culture is the Tolpuddle Martyrs; it's the Chartists; it's the men bent double in trenches in WW1; it's the people sent to Australia in chains for carving their name on Westminster bridge; it's the boys and girls who fought in WW2 against the Nazis, including my grandad, left for dead on the beach at Dunkirk with Stuka shrapnel in his leg; it's the Spanish Civil War; the Russian Revolution; the secret libraries and literacy teaching; the songs; the spirit of 1938 and 68; it's rock N' roll; it's the march against the Poll Tax, it's the people in the social club, who'll buy you a pint and give you a game of darts - even if they've only got a few quid; it's a cup of tea with your gran; it's people holding down a job so they can go to college; or holding down two jobs so they can look after their kids. There's more images, we all hold them, and I hope you get my drift.

Working class culture is NOT Jade Goody. 

Nor is it Danielle, with her tragic excuse that "I can't remember saying that" when she was confronted with her statement that Shilpa should, "Just go home". I don't buy that excuse. I've had a few drinks in my time, and within the tightly-regulated alcohol intake of Big Brother and the non-existent drugs routine, there's no way the woman was out of it enough to forget anything. So, she's worse than Jade, who is at least just an outspoken bully with no class; Danielle is duplicitous, a liar, and clearly carries a racist strand.

Jo? She's a lost soul. Not totally bad, not totally good. The Big Brother psycological vetting process let her down. Look at the state of her.

Big Brother has only ever been an ugly travesty of the whole notion of what televised entertainment is all about. It lets itself down, the participants down, the viewers down, and this time around it's even let the country down.

Close it down.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 17, 2007)

lenny101 said:
			
		

> Gordon Brown on BBC news commenting on Big Brother, this is getting a bit silly now.


what did he say?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> no, i just don't like sneering, misogynist, snobbish arseholes like you and all the other twats on this thread who are everything they're accusing Jade and the other two of being.
> 
> Sticks in my craw, you odious prick.



LoL you are doing a virtual Jade now of trying to bully me while running around screaming...virtually that is. Which is of course your typical behaviour on this website anyway. You are the snobby sneer master. As everyone who reads u75 knows due to your ability to post on every single thread ever made. But more importantly I am not a misogynist. But I will stand by my comment that jade is a fat, stupid, hideous reality TV star. It is the incontrovertible truth!


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

how the fuck am i bullying you, you daft cunt? Am i tying faster or using a bigger font size. Fuck me, you're a tit.

oh. and about the fat thing.

a) she's not
b) why do you consider that a valid insult?


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> OK, Jade's onslaught was vile bullying, and unacceptable.  But she's no racist.  The racist is the sly, two-faced WAG.  Danielle's face said it all when she was asked about The Phrase in the Diary Room - she was sorry she'd been caught out, she was wondering how best to claw back some credibility and public sympathy, and she knew she had fucked up in the public eye.  But she wasn't sorry for being a racist, and she wasn't sorry for bullying Shilpa.



yeah.  jade obviously has anger issues and an obsession with being "able to speak my mind" (without any concept of what effect that might have) but there was very little in that outburst that could be possibly interpreted as racist.

danielle on the other hand....


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Danielle is duplicitous, a liar, and clearly carries a racist strand.


She's a racist.  There can be no doubt.  She didn't mean Shilpa should leave the house: she wouldn't have used that phrase about anyone else.  It was clear, simple racism.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 17, 2007)

*@rocketman*

^^^


----------



## DJ Triviality (Jan 17, 2007)

I dont think Danielle is racist, she's mislead.

I think a damn good arse raping would sort her out.


----------



## milesy (Jan 17, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> se's not even remotely fat now, though, is she?  fake boobs and a round face but a size 12, i'd say, max.
> 
> so why do people keep calling her fat?



because people are stupid twats that a) think someone is fat when they are obviously not and b) think being fat is something to sneer at and a worthwhile target for their derision. so they're not much better than the people they are criticising, if at all IMVHO.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> I dont think Danielle is racist, she's mislead.
> 
> I think a damn good arse raping would sort her out.




post reported.
you fucking child


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> I dont think Danielle is racist, she's mislead.
> 
> I think a damn good arse raping would sort her out.



but, don't you see?  that would make you as bad as her!


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> because people are stupid twats that a) think someone is fat when they are obviously not and b) think being fat is something to sneer at and a worthwhile target for their derision. so they're not much better than the people they are criticising, if at all IMVHO.




a point i've been making for some time, to very little effect. Which is quite depressing


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah.  jade obviously has anger issues and an obsession with being "able to speak my mind" (without any concept of what effect that might have) but there was very little in that outburst that could be possibly interpreted as racist.


Nothing racist in it at all.  And I think the press trying to paint her as the ring leader has another agenda.

As for Danielle trying to paint herself as led by the crowd: no, I'm sorry Danielle, that doesn't stand up to scrutiny.


----------



## bellator (Jan 17, 2007)

Had to have a ciggie in the ad break cause I was so stressed.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> how the fuck am i bullying you, you daft cunt? Am i tying faster or using a bigger font size. Fuck me, you're a tit.
> 
> oh. and about the fat thing.
> 
> ...



Trying to.. by throwing your weight around. And using loads of swearwords too. Not very dignified is it.. a bit like Jade (who you love). RE: Fat. She is, I was just mentioning it.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 17, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> I dont think Danielle is racist, she's mislead.
> 
> I think a damn good arse raping would sort her out.



steady on - that's a bit much


----------



## zed (Jan 17, 2007)

Interesting to see how now, anyone that describes Jade as 'fat' ot 'ugly' is suddenly a misogynist.

Blimey.  

Easier to see how easily the term 'racist' gets bandied about when you witness that bullshit.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 17, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> OK, Jade's onslaught was vile bullying, and unacceptable.  But she's no racist.  The racist is the sly, two-faced WAG.  Danielle's face said it all when she was asked about The Phrase in the Diary Room - she was sorry she'd been caught out, she was wondering how best to claw back some credibility and public sympathy, and she knew she had fucked up in the public eye.  But she wasn't sorry for being a racist, and she wasn't sorry for bullying Shilpa.





Oh yeah its alright she's not racist everyone, she's just a hideous bully.

I think they chose to show the Danielle thing to deflect from Jade anyway, who I think may be some sort of percieved cash cow for them, whilst Danielle is eminently dispensable.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Nothing racist in it at all.  And I think the press trying to paint her as the ring leader has another agenda.



hmmm.. I agree that she has said nothing racist.

but I do think she is the alpha female in that trio.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> I dont think Danielle is racist, she's mislead.
> 
> I think a damn good arse raping would sort her out.


Oh Jesus, why on earth do you think that's an acceptable thing to say?  You are a vile misogynist, and I wouldn't be sorry if I never saw you again round these parts.


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 17, 2007)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> The only way to ensure Jade _etal_ get their dues is to ensure that Shilpa wins come hell or high water.
> The most telling part of tonights show is the part where Shilpa says " This is what the UK is about?"
> WE have to show Shilpa that most of us are decent people and that Jade _etal _are just the bottom of the barrel.



This was the bit that really resonated with me.  Thing is, I bet lots of the asian middle england (or whatever they're called) is now thinking that this is what the UK is really about.  I fucking hope this show isn't given too much coverage in India.

I used to respect Jade for doing so well out of her Big Brother fame.  So much for that!


----------



## zed (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> post reported.
> you fucking child




Do you not see the irony in that statement?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2007)

Jade's reaction was ott,way out of order and disproportionate but I think she definitely has a point about Shilpa and the way she acts.

Shilpa is obviously from a society and culture where people respect their elders, and obviously thinks that Jade et al should automatically bow down to her somewhat. A form of control freakery imo.

Couple this with an inferiority complex from Jade, who has probably spent her whole life with people looking down at her because of her social status, and you have a ticking timebomb ready to happen.

I think that Jade also harbours a hidden resentment that Shilpa is somehow responsible for the eviction of her mother.  Before then, you often saw Jade actually sticking up for Shilpa and being a lot more compassionate.

As we've seen before, the BB house can create a pressure cooker environment, and tonight Jade looked like someone who has let resentment build and build and build (possibly because her communication skills aren't that good and she doesn't know how to express her frustrations), and then has finally snapped.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Oh yeah its alright she's not racist everyone, she's just a hideous bully.


Where have I said it's OK to be a hideous bully?

The reasonI want to establish the facts is that I think it's important that terms like 'racist' aren't devalued; they should mean something.  Criticisms to be valid must be accurate - Jade has shown herself to be a vile bully, but she is not a racist.  Danielle, on the other hand is a racist.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 17, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Oh Jesus, why on earth do you think that's an acceptable thing to say?  You are a vile misogynist, and I wouldn't be sorry if I never saw you again round these parts.



I think humour escapes a lot of people in this place.

Maybe you need some consentual sex.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I think she definitely has a point about Shilpa and the way she acts.


Shilpa is annoying; no doubt.  And committed the cardinal sin of referring to herself in the third person.  But that does not excuse the bullying she has be subjected to.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> I think humour escapes a lot of people in this place.
> 
> Maybe you need some consentual sex.




How was the origincal comment funny


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 17, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> RE: Fat. She is, I was just mentioning it.









how is she fat? 

look at her arms, ffs!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> I think humour escapes a lot of people in this place.


That wasn't funny.  Not in the slightest.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 17, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> How was the origincal comment funny



Cos he was obviously taking the piss.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 17, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> how is she fat?
> 
> look at her arms, ffs!



She has fat ankles.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

haha!  Big Brother's Big Brain is being shown again on E4!  tune in to see if they censor the "is it all shilpa's fault?" segment!


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

On class:

Class isn't your wealth, job title or family connection. That's a myth generated to help explain unequal distribution of income.It's roots go back to the Feudal system.

Class is how you comport yourself. How you behave. The way you interact with people. 

Resorting to rude words to create an effect, whoever does it, is acting with vulgarity. It's not classy, and discredits the argument that someone is making.

Jade's mother certainly has a racist streak. Jade carries the same streak. Elsewhere on the thread someone smart mentioned three racially-based slurs she made.

Merely because a Channel 4 statement said there has been no overt racism is to avoid the nature of racism itself. Racism - as any woman who has ever been turned down for the top job in their chosen career will be well aware of (though then it is called Sexism) - is rarely overt. It's about ways of behaviour, prejudice, and giggling gaggles of folk who refuse to take you seriously. 

If there's a positive to this national disaster - and it is, you know - it is that it exposes the actual nature of racist behaviour.

So what we gonna do about it?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 17, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> I dont think Danielle is racist, she's mislead.
> 
> I think a damn good arse raping would sort her out.




That is very out of order.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Cos he was obviously taking the piss.


He was - in short - being '_ironic_' when he said "I think a damn good arse raping would sort her out"?  Is that the argument?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 17, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Where have I said it's OK to be a hideous bully?
> 
> The reasonI want to establish the facts is that I think it's important that terms like 'racist' aren't devalued; they should mean something.  Criticisms to be valid must be accurate - Jade has shown herself to be a vile bully, but she is not a racist.  Danielle, on the other hand is a racist.



I thought Jade laughed at the _go back home_ comment. Surely tacit approval, no?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> I think humour escapes a lot of people in this place.
> 
> Maybe you need some consentual sex.




so you think rape is funny?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> She has fat ankles.




you're truly pathetic, aren't you?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I thought Jade laughed at the _go back home_ comment. Surely tacit approval, no?


Did she?  I missed that.  If so, then you're right, she's a racist.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> how is she fat?
> 
> look at her arms, ffs!



She's not fat.

She's not ugly.

She IS a an ignorant bully and that's the issue that should be being discussed.  The other misogynistic bullshit that some people on this thread have said frankly makes them as bad as what she is doing.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 17, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

>



She's meant to take the towel off before putting on her bra, bloody idiot!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok I'll concede the fat argument. But she is ugly as far as I'm concerned, and that's before you get to her behaviour.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> She IS a an ignorant bully and that's the issue that should be being discussed.  The other misogynistic bullshit that some people on this thread have said frankly makes them as bad as what she is doing.


Indeed, absolutely.  Let's keep the sex and socio-economic background of the bullies out of this: they are _bullies._


----------



## N_igma (Jan 17, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> He was - in short - being '_ironic_' when he said "I think a damn good arse raping would sort her out"?  Is that the argument?



What's irony got to do with it? 

His comment was not meant to be taken seriously. If he had said she deserves a good slap in the face (which is bad also) it wouldn't have been taken as seriously. He was just being hyperbolical in what he thinks should happen to her to wise her up. Well that's my take on it. It was a silly comment but not something to be taken totally seriously.

Dub-don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 17, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> She's not fat.
> 
> She's not ugly.
> 
> She IS a an ignorant bully and that's the issue that should be being discussed.  The other misogynistic bullshit that some people on this thread have said frankly makes them as bad as what she is doing.



I agree, and even if she was thats not a reason to attack her, in fact its  picking on the irrelevant supposed weak points of someone you dislike to attack them - like being Indian for example


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Ok I'll concede the fat argument. But she is ugly as far as I'm concerned, and that's before you get to her behaviour.




and how does her apparent ugliness bear any relevance to her behaviour? Ifd you're concerned about her behaviour, you'd be best served commenting on that. As several people have pointed out, failing to do so makes you as bad as her.


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 17, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> She IS a an ignorant bully and that's the issue that should be being discussed.  The other misogynistic bullshit that some people on this thread have said frankly makes them as bad as what she is doing.



Yep.  Apparently she was a patron of some anti-bullying charity:

http://www.metro.co.uk/fame/article.html?in_article_id=33261&in_page_id=7

She's going to get a real shock when she gets out of the house.

I think I've watched enough big brother though.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 17, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> She's meant to take the towel off before putting on her bra, bloody idiot!



Thats this seasons in "look" you fool.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> But she is ugly as far as I'm concerned.


The point, though, is whether your opinion on her level of attractiveness is relevant.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Dub-don't put words in my mouth.



i'm not. You suggested some of us needed to get a sense of humour. The only possible interpretation being that you found a comment about raping someone funny. Therefore, you seem to find rape funny. That's incontrovertible logic.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 17, 2007)

Reading this thread is like watching CBB.....foooking demented like


----------



## moomoo (Jan 17, 2007)

I watched this tonight for the first time in ages and thought it was horrible  

One bit made me laugh though - when Jack had to go into the diary room to redo the shopping list.  Jade was getting a bit stressed about where he was and then Cleo went in as well.  I think Jade then said something about the shopping list and Danielle asked her if Jack could read


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> What's irony got to do with it?


Indeed.  It was out of order whichever way you look at it.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 17, 2007)

In the same way that people have started to use the word 'gay' as a negative I have noticed people using the word 'rape' in a joke way. Not to my taste.. but possible. Clearly the comment was misjudged.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i'm not. You suggested some of us needed to get a sense of humour. The only possible interpretation being that you found a comment about raping someone funny. Therefore, you seem to find rape funny. That's incontrovertible logic.



There's another interpretation. You took the post seriously in the first place.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 17, 2007)

But her god awful behaviour seems to stem from her messed up brain due to being a fat, stupid, hideous reality TV star and daughter of a crack whore.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I have noticed people using the word 'rape' in a joke way.


Really?  Well, there's nothing funny about it. 

But perhaps the thread needs to get back on track.  This is an issue of international importance we're discussing, after all!


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> In the same way that people have started to use the word 'gay' as a negative I have noticed people using the word 'rape' in a joke way. Not to my taste.. but possible. Clearly the comment was misjudged.



nah.  it was aimed to get a reaction.

worked, didn't it?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> There's another interpretation. You took the post seriously in the first place.




Jesus christ, you're not the sharpest knife in the draw, are you?


----------



## jiggajagga (Jan 17, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> But her god awful behaviour seems to stem from her messed up brain due to being a fat, stupid, hideous reality TV star and daughter of a crack whore.


Don't hold back Bouncer, let it all out mate!!!


----------



## academia (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Jesus christ, you're not the sharpest knife in the draw, are you?



Leave it Dubversion, they're not worth it. Don't lower yourself to their level.
You came into this thread with dignity and you will leave it with dignity.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Jesus christ, you're not the sharpest knife in the draw, are you?



Reported!


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

academia said:
			
		

> Leave it Dubversion, they're not worth it. Don't lower yourself to their level.
> You came into this thread with dignity and you will leave it with dignity.




it's hardly surprising I get annoyed though. This is arguably the ugliest thread I've seen on Urban, and the way things have been lately, that's quite some fucking achievement.

Starting to look like the nasty, sneering, misogynist reactionary lad mag arseholes are finally taking over.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

academia said:
			
		

> Leave it Dubversion, they're not worth it. Don't lower yourself to their level.
> You came into this thread with dignity and you will leave it with dignity.



you can't change who you are.  

you can't reason with stupidity.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 17, 2007)

I was watching 'The Mighty Boosh' and they were talking about a giant rabbit that chases you around and when it catches up with you it rapes you. I laughed. I found rape funny! Clearly I am evil.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 17, 2007)

Which will get the chop first- CBB or this thread?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> so did anyone else find that diary room scene with danielle very suspect.
> 
> Like either it was fed / scripted to allay controversy, or to give a hint to people in the house that they need to moderate their behaviour?
> 
> it seemed very convenient, very false, very placatory.






> sheothebudworths said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










...and then, as tommers pointed out, Danielle emerged and some drinks followed shortly after....<cough>....


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I was watching 'The Mighty Boosh' and they were talking about a giant rabbit that chases you around and when it catches up with you it rapes you. I laughed. I found rape funny! Clearly I am evil.



Ok, this has really just got fucking silly now .

"What we are is what they are not" <---- the point


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I was watching 'The Mighty Boosh' and they were talking about a giant rabbit that chases you around and when it catches up with you it rapes you. I laughed. I found rape funny! Clearly I am evil.


I don't want to continue this side track, but that's hardly comparable to the comment "I think a damn good arse raping would sort her out."  Which, however it was intended, is out of order.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 17, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Which, however it was intended, is out of order.



So is being labelled a "nasty, sneering, misogynist reactionary lad mag arsehole," I'll reserve my judgment though.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> ...and then, as tommers pointed out, Danielle emerged and some drinks followed shortly after....<cough>....



yeah!  that was me!  that was me!


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> So is being labelled a "nasty, sneering, misogynist reactionary lad mag arsehole," I'll reserve my judgment though.




i didn't name you explicitly, but thanks for stepping forward.

I'd like to explain  the difference - the above is a comment on your posts, and those of others. It is based PURELY on your comments and the opinions you've expressed. It involves no harm, no threat, nothing of that sort.

Suggesting somebody be raped is an entirely different matter, no?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

This is going to be a bit like the i_h_b thing isn't it?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

So...back to Big Brother, then... will the housemates be told anything of the controversy?  Will the racist(s) be publicly reprimanded?  Or will the producers let the bullying rumble on?

Tonight, for the first time, Shilpa suggested racism was behind it.  In today's papers the producers had said she hadn't complained of racism, so they couldn't do anything: well, she has now.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> So...back to Big Brother, then... will the housemates be told anything of the controversy?  Will the racist(s) be publicly reprimanded?  Or will the producers let the bullying rumble on?



i think they'll put a stop to it, let them know what's going on, one way or another.




			
				danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Tonight, for the first time, Shilpa suggested racism was behind it.  In today's papers the producers had said she hadn't complained of racism, so they couldn't do anything: well, she has now.



i'm confused though - each night's show is normally from the previous night. Was tonight's show last night's or today's?


----------



## N_igma (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Suggesting somebody be raped is an entirely different matter, no?



I didn't suggest it. It was someone else, I didn't condone his actions and called it silly. I was just saying that it was not meant to be taken seriously and why. But that automatically makes me a "nasty, sneering, misogynist reactionary lad mag arsehole." I'm none of those, well maybe the arsehole part is true.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 17, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah!  that was me!  that was me!





Credit where credit's due


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> This is going to be a bit like the i_h_b thing isn't it?




it's probably the most dispiriting thread i've ever seen here. There's a nasty nasty side to all of this that as bad as anything in the CBB house.

But i'm sure someone will be along soon to complain that people have ruined their lighthearted, 'fun' thread


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i'm confused though - each night's show is normally from the previous night. Was tonight's show last night's or today's?


Day 14 - last night.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

It's the open racism the endemol lot said hadn't occured.

Thing is, it's not open to Shilpa because she wasn't there prior to tonight. But it's open to everyone watching the show of all ethnic backgrounds.

It's fucking embarrassing to see that some people think like that, even more tragic they express those opinions knowing they're on television. I await with bated breath to see how long before a tabloid sticks up for Jade/Danielle/Jo once they've left the house. It probably won't be very fucking long


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i'm confused though - each night's show is normally from the previous night. Was tonight's show last night's or today's?



it was yesterday's "action".

you can watch it live now if you like.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i'm sure someone will be along soon to complain that people have ruined their lighthearted, 'fun' thread


...with 'willy waving'.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> I didn't suggest it. It was someone else, I didn't condone his actions and called it silly. I was just saying that it was not meant to be taken seriously and why. But that automatically makes me a "nasty, sneering, misogynist reactionary lad mag arsehole." I'm none of those, well maybe the arsehole part is true.




like i say, i didn't name you, did i? so you included yourself, I didn't.

anyway, you defended the joke and accused those offended of not having a sense of humour (which IS condoning it).


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> so did anyone else find that diary room scene with danielle very suspect.
> 
> Like either it was fed / scripted to allay controversy, or to give a hint to people in the house that they need to moderate their behaviour?
> 
> it seemed very convenient, very false, very placatory.



There was a comment on PB earlier today that her management had threatened to pull her out if Endemol didn't do something to try and improve her image. The diary room chat seemed to fit in with that.

Also a rumour that Darren Lyons (Ozzie paparazzi agengy owner) is going in tommorrow.







but then Im still waiting for Gary Coleman from their last rumour


----------



## exosculate (Jan 17, 2007)

Can people stop waving their willies.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> It's the open racism the endemol lot said hadn't occured.


Yes, but I think they'll wriggle out by saying it wasn't said _to_ Shilpa, it was _said_ about her.  And they only said nobody had overtly racially abused her to her face.  

In other words, Danielle did not say "_Why don't you fuck off home?"  _but "_I think she should fuck off home_".


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

Adding someone in now would make it even more of a joke of the fucking thing.

I honestly tuned in tonight for the first time, in order to catch the edge of it.




			
				Shilpa said:
			
		

> "Is this what the UK is? I'm sorry. It's quite a shame actually"



Spot on. Spot fucking on.

DLR, any half competent person would batter the living shit out of the endemol statement. Funny how NOT ONE of the media outlets have done that, just swallowed the statement and made 'a clash of class and culture' the issue.

It's definitely a class clash, Shilpa has some. Danielle, Jo and Jade do not.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Can people stop waving their willies.



 

have you put a camera in my house?

how do you know?  

fuck!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 17, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> but then Im still waiting for Gary Coleman from their last rumour




He looks like he's demonstrating the size of his.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 17, 2007)

<wiggles fanny  >


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> There was a comment on PB earlier today that her management had threatened to pull her out if Endemol didn't do something to try and improve her image. The diary room chat seemed to fit in with that


It didn't work, though, did it?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

thing is, this has been exactly what C4 want. I'd on the one hand love all this to blow up in their faces, but on the other hand not because of what that might involve for the innocent parties


----------



## exosculate (Jan 17, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> <wiggles fanny  >




I'm liking your style.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> It's the open racism the endemol lot said hadn't occured.
> 
> Thing is, it's not open to Shilpa because she wasn't there prior to tonight. But it's open to everyone watching the show of all ethnic backgrounds.
> 
> It's fucking embarrassing to see that some people think like that, even more tragic they express those opinions knowing they're on television. I await with bated breath to see how long before a tabloid sticks up for Jade/Danielle/Jo once they've left the house. It probably won't be very fucking long



I'm sure The Star won't have a pic of Danielle with her tits out on the cover tomorrow


----------



## exosculate (Jan 17, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> It didn't work, though, did it?




No, it looked very contrived.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 17, 2007)

exo said:
			
		

> I'm liking your style.




You gave me the move kidder!


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> I'm sure The Star won't have a pic of Danielle with her tits out on the cover tomorrow


 they would anyway.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 17, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> I await with bated breath to see how long before a tabloid sticks up for Jade/Danielle/Jo once they've left the house. It probably won't be very fucking long



You know that all 3 of them will get paid shitloads of cash by the tabloids for their side of the story.

Which I'm certain will all carry the line: "I'm not a racist" somewhere within it's bile.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Also a rumour that Darren Lyons (Ozzie paparazzi agengy owner) is going in tommorrow.



 That would be most interesting  

I think they should get BA in there as he wouldn't take no shit from those fools


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> it's probably the most dispiriting thread i've ever seen here.



I don't know Dub. I found the New Orleans thread quite dispiriting - didn't that also have some racial element, or is it my old mind? And the Iraq invasion thread, that was bad. I was depressed with the Tsunami, too. 

This isn't the most dispiriting. It is the closest to home.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> they would anyway.



Yep


----------



## exosculate (Jan 17, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> You gave me the move kidder!




I'm always glad to be of service.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> I don't know Dub. I found the New Orleans thread quite dispiriting - didn't that also have some racial element, or is it my old mind? And the Iraq invasion thread, that was bad. I was depressed with the Tsunami, too.
> 
> This isn't the most dispiriting. It is the closest to home.




I'm not sure i follow - do you mean the events were dispiriting, or the comments on the threads that resulted?


----------



## maximilian ping (Jan 17, 2007)

i just feel sorry for jade because despite making a life for herself out of nothing, she's fucked up


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> You know that all 3 of them will get paid shitloads of cash by the tabloids for their side of the story.
> 
> Which I'm certain will all carry the line: "I'm not a racist" somewhere within it's bile.



God yes. Once Shilpa is back in India, continuing her successful career in filmmaking (and winning the award for the most striking BB contestant imo), Danielle, Jo and Jade will be used by the tabloids to hammer out a message.

"She thought she was too good for us, typical bloody pakis always taking offence bad as the bloody niggers. Muslims too in their burkhas, all terrorists innit!"

Fuck, I need a new country


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I'm not sure i follow - do you mean the events were dispiriting, or the comments on the threads that resulted?



Both.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> i just feel sorry for jade because despite making a life for herself out of nothing, she's fucked up



She didn't make a life for herself out of nothing. She appeared on a reality TV show, shagged some bloke, exposed herself and talked about her 'kebab', then she got an agent. People usually need to work a bit harder to get success than that.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Both.


don't remember much about either the tsunami or new orleans threads and the stuff about the iraq invasion did involve a lot of bullshit, i know.

but there's something about this which upsets me especially - the hypocrisy, the sneering, the sheer fucking bigotry. It's all the more bewildering because the people coming out with this crap are being as bad as the people they're slagging off. .


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> don't remember much about either the tsunami or new orleans threads and the stuff about the iraq invasion did involve a lot of bullshit, i know.
> 
> but there's something about this which upsets me especially - the hypocrisy, the sneering, the sheer fucking bigotry. It's all the more bewildering because the people coming out with this crap are being as bad as the people they're slagging off. .



I think you're concentrating on the actions of a few arseholes.  Most people here aren't going in for that kind of stuff.  Just a few.

As usual, they are the loudest.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> It is the closest to home.


Spot on....shows us and our 'great nation' up, warts and all....Hits a nerve with all of us, whether or not we care to/dare to admit it. Makes us look at ourselves and what 'we' have become. Makes us take sides, look inside and face 'some' of our fears. Questions our principals, undermines what we spend so much energy/time pretending to be.




			
				Shilpa said:
			
		

> 'I'm representing my country. Is this what the UK is today?'


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> thing is, this has been exactly what C4 want. I'd on the one hand love all this to blow up in their faces, but on the other hand not because of what that might involve for the innocent parties



You mean Shilpa, H, Germaine and Dirk, right?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

Hmmm.

I am considering that due to the nature of my last post I will be called a sneering liberal and other such charges will be made against my politics and personality. White liberal, middle class, guardian reading, classist could all be applicable terms.

Apply away you cunts, cos you're still all wrong


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> You mean Shilpa, H, Germaine and Dirk, right?



yeh, shilpa in particular. FOr it to be so bad C4 get into the sort of serious shit they deserve might involve things becoming worse for shilpa, which isn't fair.

To be honest, Shilpa and I wouldn't get on, probably, and she sometimes hasn't made things easy for herself. But considering what and who she's up against, and the numerous disadvantages she's at in terms of understanding what's going on - and i don't just mean linguistically - she's definitely innocent in all this.

which is what's so depressing about all the twats on this thread - there's plenty to be angry with the three girls about, but the way they're expressing it just undermines every point they're making


----------



## pagan (Jan 17, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> I dont think Danielle is racist, she's mislead.
> 
> I think a damn good arse raping would sort her out.



Fuck the Mods...this cunt should be reported to the police, Mods?


----------



## aqua (Jan 17, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> I dont think Danielle is racist, she's mislead.
> 
> I think a damn good arse raping would sort her out.


thats totally unacceptable  you're on very thin ice with attitudes like that round here


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh 5live is shocking as usual.

"shilpa out, she hates white people"

"jade won't be able to get a pint of milk from her corner shop"

A few voices of reason though.

But nevertheless


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

pagan said:
			
		

> Fuck the Mods...this cunt should be reported to the police, Mods?



i'm led to believe DJ triviality - a sus username if ever i saw one - has been pulling shit like this all day. I haven't seen it, but i'm reliably informed - anyone?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> It's all the more bewildering because the people coming out with this crap are being as bad as the people they're slagging off. .



Not everyone is an intellectual giant. Humans are allowed to be inconsistent. The main thrust here - concerns of racism aside (and personally I do believe what's going on in there has racist overtones), is the bullying. The entire nation (with a few exceptions) is standing up to say that this awful travesty and torture of a human being is something we find abhorrent.

I don't think you're assesment is 100 per cent, you know.

If I understand what you think you are angry about people ending up saying things like "Jade's fat" as if that were an argument in itself. 

She may or may not be considered fat, it does depend what you think thin is, but that's just a body anyway, not an argument, and in its way as prejudiced a way of looking at things as judging someone by the colour of their skin.

But she is a bully, an idiot, a loudmouth and (I believe) a bigot. And it's time to stop celebrating her ignorance as positive element of UK culture.

Right now - and this will be global news tomorrow, at least across the Far and Middle East - the situation stands as follows:

Representing India, the Middle and Far East: Shilpa
Representing the UK: Jade

Does that make you proud to be British?

Cos it does nothing for me,


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Oh 5live is shocking as usual.
> 
> "shilpa out, she hates white people"
> 
> ...



Like i said, warts and all.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

jo just asked danielle if she can poo while "teddy" is in the house.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 17, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *DJ Triviality*
> I dont think Danielle is racist, she's mislead.
> 
> I think a damn good arse raping would sort her out.



It's not even original, it's a quote (more a paraphrase) from Martin Amis's "Money"

So not only do we have a sick misogynist but now "it" proves itself to be a plagiarist.

Sussed


----------



## PJW20 (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> anyone?


----------



## clandestino (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> so did anyone else find that diary room scene with danielle very suspect.
> 
> Like either it was fed / scripted to allay controversy, or to give a hint to people in the house that they need to moderate their behaviour?
> 
> it seemed very convenient, very false, very placatory.




Totally. It was a warning. You could see the fear on Danielle's face as the penny dropped.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Like i said, warts and all.



Aye, in a way it's gratifying for everyone to be in such a fucking tizz over this.

Nothing sounds louder than the alarm clock in the middle of the night, and in this case the bells are ringing and it's certainly fucking dark outside


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Not everyone is an intellectual giant. Humans are allowed to be inconsistent. The main thrust here - concerns of racism aside (and personally I do believe what's going on in there has racist overtones), is the bullying. The entire nation (with a few exceptions) is standing up to say that this awful travesty and torture of a human being is something we find abhorrent.
> 
> I don't think you're assesment is 100 per cent, you know.
> 
> ...



i don't know what half of what you've just posted has to do with anything i've posted. Where have i celebrated her ignorance, claimed it made me proud to be british, or anything. I've criticised her behaviour. Doesn't mean i'm not allowed to take issue with what other people think passes for acceptable criticism, or 'funny' jokes about rape.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

rocketman, those 'few exceptions' could be as much as 60/40 split either way


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> I think you're concentrating on the actions of a few arseholes.  Most people here aren't going in for that kind of stuff.  Just a few.
> 
> As usual, they are the loudest.




i don't know what you mean. Most people aren't saying that sort of thing, no, but then in that case there's nothing to take issue with. I'm only taking issue with the really unpleasant posts.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Aye, in a way it's gratifying for everyone to be in such a fucking tizz over this.



Gratifying for some, but I believe the frenzy is anxiety for others....a massive panic attack as the 'nation' takes a long hard look....


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Doesn't mean i'm not allowed to take issue with what other people think passes for acceptable criticism, or 'funny' jokes about rape.



I didn't mention the rape thing, personally the bloke (it must be a bloke) who came up with that probably wishes they hadn;t said it now (I hope), (Hint to bloke: Use the Edit button).

You can take issue with whatever you like here, Dub, and I am glad to see that other than all netizen's pathological need to communicate with their technology, pretty much everyone agrees that what's going on in there is reprehensible, albeit in different ways, and with different articulation.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

That's the thing Rutita, I really am not one for the 'nation' at all.

For some it's good to see others jump out of their chair and scream.

For other's its depressing, because they only reason they're screaming is because it's the advert break.

Ah well.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i'm led to believe DJ triviality - a sus username if ever i saw one - has been pulling shit like this all day. I haven't seen it, but i'm reliably informed - anyone?



I agree, mostly, with your points in this thread but what is wrong with the idiot's  username? Should I have run mine by you before registering?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> rocketman, those 'few exceptions' could be as much as 60/40 split either way



Could be. But all the surveys and polls I've seent today say that the percentages aren't that. But then again, if I tried to pull a figure out to answer yours, it would also be based on no hard data. "Could" isn't a statistical assesment.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

Former posters often come in with names which can be linked to their past, THC.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> That's the thing Rutita, I really am not one for the 'nation' at all.
> .



I understand...I'm not the most nationalist of folk either, hence me putting 'nation' in speech marks....it's a perceived concept.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> I didn't mention the rape thing, personally the bloke (it must be a bloke) who came up with that probably wishes they hadn;t said it now (I hope), (Hint to bloke: Use the Edit button).



or...  he likes to drop stones into pools and watch the ripples.

that seems to have been a big stone.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

TheHoodedClaw said:
			
		

> I agree, mostly, with your points in this thread but what is wrong with the idiot's  username? Should I have run mine by you before registering?




no, that's not what i meant. probably can't explain my suspicions without opening up a whole other can of worms, but it's  not about the suitability of the name, it's about the particular people who might find it funny.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Could be. But all the surveys and polls I've seent today say that the percentages aren't that. But then again, if I tried to pull a figure out to answer yours, it would also be based on no hard data. "Could" isn't a statistical assesment.



Fair play, I am busted for statistic creation. But for everyone who votes on an online poll, or answers the question in the street you've got to consider that the media have painted it as bad already, the furore's on the floor in the House at PMQ's and there'll be any awful lot of people who'll either outright lie, or not vote at all.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> That's the thing Rutita, I really am not one for the 'nation' at all.
> 
> For some it's good to see others jump out of their chair and scream.
> 
> ...



To be fair, for some of us, it simply underlines what we've always known/felt/experienced.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I understand...I'm not the most nationalist of folk either, hence me putting 'nation' in speech marks....it's a perceived concept.



Another Anderson reader? 

E2A: And that post above this one is one I can't really comment on at all. I'm a middle class white boy whose never caught any crap like that anyway. And then you realise there's a whole dimension on it that you can't even get your head around. Bit of a nail chewer that.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> no, that's not what i meant. probably can't explain my suspicions without opening up a whole other can of worms, but it's  not about the suitability of the name, it's about the particular people who might find it funny.



Fair enough.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Another Anderson reader?


  Who?


----------



## treelover (Jan 17, 2007)

fucking right!



> I didn't mention the rape thing, personally the bloke (it must be a bloke) who came up with that probably wishes they hadn;t said it now (I hope), (Hint to bloke: Use the Edit button).


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Fair play, I am busted for statistic creation. But for everyone who votes on an online poll, or answers the question in the street you've got to consider that the media have painted it as bad already, the furore's on the floor in the House at PMQ's and there'll be any awful lot of people who'll either outright lie, or not vote at all.



I'm an ever optimistic soul.I am hoping this whole thing ends up making people a little more considerate about things, and helps break down some of the divides. The sad side is that for some it shall simply make their exisiting views (separatist or racist) more entrenched.


----------



## pagan (Jan 17, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> If I understand what you think you are angry about people ending up saying things like "Jade's fat" as if that were an argument in itself.
> 
> She may or may not be considered fat, it does depend what you think thin is, but that's just a body anyway, not an argument, and in its way as prejudiced a way of looking at things as judging someone by the colour of their skin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

pagan said:
			
		

> And as for racism,,,isnt Jade  50% Black?
> People are strange........


Her dad was mixed race so no 50%, but hey who's counting....
Mixed race people can be racist too. Especially those who haven't had much experience of and not embraced their ethnicity......


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Who?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagined_Communities, also see Hobsbawm for the effect of nationalism in Factories, Army Service, Education and Imagined Comms.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagined_Communities, also see Hobsbawm for the effect of nationalism in Factories, Army Service, Education and Imagined Comms.



Well thank you....too modest to say it was my 'own' idea?...whatever that means


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 17, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> . I'm a middle class white boy whose never caught any crap like that anyway.




yeh, but you've had to cope with the inevitable abuse resulting from having a shit username. Don't see Lee fucking Jasper on Newsnight complaining about THAT, do you? unfeeling bastards 

(((Bambi)))


----------



## academia (Jan 17, 2007)

Has anyone mentioned the best thing about tonights show?

Jack Tweedy goes into the diary room and is told to rewrite the shopping list.
Cleo is called in to help and as Jade and Danielle discuss the situation, Danielle asks Jade 'Can he read?'  

Jade just said 'Yes'.

Amazing she can get worked up by Shilpa's Oxo cube 'lie' and not by that?!?!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm in denial, it's true


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> yeh, but you've had to cope with the inevitable abuse resulting from having a shit username. Don't see Lee fucking Jasper on Newsnight complaining about THAT, do you? unfeeling bastards
> 
> (((Bambi)))



I can't even pronounce it.  "babli"?  "boobie"?

fuck it.  "the white".

is that OK?


----------



## moomoo (Jan 17, 2007)

academia said:
			
		

> Has anyone mentioned the best thing about tonights show?
> 
> Jack Tweedy goes into the diary room and is told to rewrite the shopping list.
> Cleo is called in to help and as Jade and Danielle discuss the situation, Danielle asks Jade 'Can he read?'
> ...




I have already mentioned it but they are all too busy being deep and meaningful to have noticed


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> I can't even pronounce it.  "babli"?  "boobie"?
> 
> fuck it.  "the white".
> 
> is that OK?



 I come here to represent Portsmouth. Is this what U75 is? Shame!


----------



## madamv (Jan 17, 2007)

academia said:
			
		

> Has anyone mentioned the best thing about tonights show?
> 
> Jack Tweedy goes into the diary room and is told to rewrite the shopping list.
> Cleo is called in to help and as Jade and Danielle discuss the situation, Danielle asks Jade 'Can he read?'
> ...



Thing is, she could have then turned to Danielle and called her a cheeky cow, but it wasnt shown on the hi lights programme.  Thats one of the dangers of watching and taking what is shown as the sum total.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> I have already mentioned it but they are all too busy being deep and meaningful to have noticed



(((florence)))


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> I come here to represent Portsmouth. Is this what U75 is? Shame!



sorry blabbi.

do you eat with your hands in portsmouth?  or is that southampton?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2007)

No. I'm not getting into joking about this any more.

Play with yourself tommers, you Hammers are good that I hear


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> No. I'm not getting into joking about this any more.
> 
> Play with yourself tommers, you Hammers are good that I hear



racist!


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> I think a damn good arse raping would sort her out.


24hr ban.


----------



## where to (Jan 18, 2007)

"I don't want anyone to think they're above me, and by the way I don't want anyone to think their beneath me either for that matter" 

Jade Goody, 17th January 2007


Some of the people criticicing her clearly don't agree


----------



## treelover (Jan 18, 2007)

bit late, but the term 'trash' was used by the concentration camp guards to describe the camp inmates, Pinochet used it as well, as did other dictators, its a very nasty term to describe a human being. 



> on the one hand the word trash does fall into the category of racist abuse


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 18, 2007)

treelover said:
			
		

> bit late, but the term 'trash' was used by the concentration camp guards to describe the camp inmates, Pinochet used it as well, as did other dictators, its a very nasty term to describe a human being.




but increasingly common on these boards. I know the whole 'chav' thing has tailed off a bit, but that for me was when the rot set in, when i started seeing people described as subnormal, scum, trash and the like. It seemed remarkable then, now it's pretty much daily


----------



## treelover (Jan 18, 2007)

more bigoted shit from public schoolboys who should know better, wtf is happening to urban, fuck off....





> It is not a race thing its a class thing. You have a educated middle class Indian & a fat thick pram face slapper & her scouse mate.
> Reply With Quote


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 18, 2007)

Okey-dokey, been at work all day and just watching the highlights now. Some of this seems to be common info by now, so a bit of a round-up service here...

1) From what I can gather from info streams Jade, Shilpa plus at least one other are up for eviction on friday.

2) The three that were supposed to go in today are going in tomorrow due to the race row thing - one is that annoying photo agent guy from Oz, one is a retired premeirship footballer from abroad, don't know about the other.

3) The Sun's morning line is apparently "The Dim Reaper - Halfwit Jade Starts Race War With India". Whatever you think of the Sun, that's an awesome bit of subbing.  

4) Endemol seem to have given up on Jade, while giving Danielle the chance to claw back some 'forgiveness' points, which is an interesting decision and in no way dictated by Danielle's family threatening to pull her out.


Oooh, just watching the 'Oxo' argument. Another 'shit' reference from Jade to back up Louloubelle's arguments about subconcious racism/references to faeces. Interesting, I've been hearing this since BB5 and I'm starting to come round to the theory... it really does seem to surface in every race-related argument.

Anyway, my tuppence-worth is that Danielle and Jack are both vile, sniggering creatures who are imo, racist. They're also both capable of taking a step back from the brink if neccessary and avoiding the major fallout. Jade is loud, stupid and misinformed and will shout her case until you conceed just to get rid of her, but isn't overtly racist. She'll still cop the flak regardless. Jo hates everything (including herself) apart from JD and freshly-laundered puppies and may not last the year imho. She's not really making any effort to hide her prejudices and personality flaws and seems to be eating away at herself from within. Bitter and paranoid, couldn't care less anymore.

Poor show all round really.

-edit- oh, the retired footballer's Mark Bosnich supposedly. bo-ring...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> Totally. It was a warning. You could see the fear on Danielle's face as the penny dropped.


Yup.  And she was trying frantically to think how she could claw back public sympathy.  She wasn't sorry - she was worried.


----------



## Loki (Jan 18, 2007)

India's making a big deal of this - even Gordon Brown was forced to comment.

Bizzarely enough, peoples obession with reality TV seems to have sparked off a serious international incident.


----------



## anotherTzone (Jan 18, 2007)

I think perspective is needed. It was dumb arse so called nobody on a crap TV show that aint got a clue, saying stupid things. Not an entire nation giving it. The Bollywood directors are having a field day kicking off and are basically well over the top, claiming now (not before) that the British film industry is racist.

Bring her to task along with anyone else that is ignorant but don't tell us about what most decent citizens already know for the next 6 months!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 18, 2007)

I've complained to Ofcom about last night's episode, saying that in previous series where a housemate has exhibited violent tendencies, they have been removed from the situation and made to calm down. Seeing Jade get worked up and thumping the sofa like she did, and not seeing Big Brother doing anything to calm the situation, is utterly wrong IMO.


----------



## jimmysaveloy (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry, can't be bothered to read the whole thread. Can someone fill me in - who is alleged to deserve an arse-raping?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

jimmysaveloy said:
			
		

> Sorry, can't be bothered to read the whole thread. Can someone fill me in - who is alleged to deserve an arse-raping?



Your little friend been on the blower having a giggle


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

anotherTzone said:
			
		

> I think perspective is needed. It was dumb arse so called nobody on a crap TV show that aint got a clue, saying stupid things. Not an entire nation giving it. The Bollywood directors are having a field day kicking off and are basically well over the top, claiming now (not before) that the British film industry is racist.
> 
> Bring her to task along with anyone else that is ignorant but don't tell us about what most decent citizens already know for the next 6 months!



Perspective, now that is a word i have been wanting to hear in relation to this hyped race row. Whilst i agree ignorance should be challenged, ffs burning effergy's, headlines all over the world, this extreme lack of proportion is quite sad....


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2007)

They should put Shilpas sister in the house too... double the eye candy and double blow for the 3 insecure little twatty girls


----------



## revol68 (Jan 18, 2007)

clearly those three are being pricks but as others have said, a bit of fecking perspective. People in Britain would be better criticising the governments murderous foreign policy or the tabloids racist scapegoating of refugees than what a bunch of nobody numpties are saying to a Bollywood princess, and those daft fannies in India who seem to have worked themselves into a frenzy over this would do better to begin tackling the ongoing discrimination and oppression of the caste system.

At this rate Jade Goodey and her chums are being held out as sacrificial lambs, petty crooks thrown to a beying mob to hide the real criminals and their crimes.

a fucking joke allround.


----------



## jimmysaveloy (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Your little friend been on the blower having a giggle



No, seriously - just wanted to know who the arse-raping was directed at because I didn't have time to read the whole thread

I don't have any friends.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

jimmysaveloy said:
			
		

> No, seriously - just wanted to know who the arse-raping was directed at because I didn't have time to read the whole thread
> 
> I don't have any friends.




Bollox you got a whole heap of bessie mate


----------



## STFC (Jan 18, 2007)

So Shilpa and Jade are up for eviction. Surely Jade will be voted out by the largest majority ever? Looking on the bright side of this whole sorry mess, hopefully Jade will get a hostile reception from the crowd and her 'career', whatever that may be, will be over.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 18, 2007)

Heard on the radio this morning. Directed to Shilpa.




> *Jade*
> 
> You cant even talk fucking proper, you need to get some fucking elocution lessons



Oh the irony.


----------



## jimmysaveloy (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Bollox you got a whole heap of bessie mate



Cheers Haylz - I love you too.  


So who was the intended arse-rape victim? 

Jade, Danielle, or Jo?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 18, 2007)

STFC said:
			
		

> So Shilpa and Jade are up for eviction. Surely Jade will be voted out by the largest majority ever? Looking on the bright side of this whole sorry mess, hopefully Jade will get a hostile reception from the crowd and her 'career', whatever that may be, will be over.



Wishfull thinking. She'll be endlessly giving her side of the story to C4/E4, tabloids, Heat magazine next week, earning even more money.


----------



## lemontop (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't understand how they could possibly put more people in. It's not like the non celeb bb where they get sent to France or whatever for a few weeks before the show, these will have seen exactly what's been going on. Maybe they'll get told that they're not allowed to talk about what's going on, but how could they not? Anyone with any sense would walk in, become Shilpa's best mate, stand up for her, tell the terrible three where to go and win the bloody thing.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

jimmysaveloy said:
			
		

> Cheers Haylz - I love you too.
> 
> 
> So who was the intended arse-rape victim?
> ...



jade


----------



## Belushi (Jan 18, 2007)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> Heard on the radio this morning. Directed to Shilpa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah it was the otehr way round, shilpa told Jade she needed elocution lessons.

It was Danielle who said Shilpa couldnt speak proper English


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> It was Danielle who said Shilpa couldnt speak proper English



that made me laugh!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 18, 2007)

I bet the viewing figures were sky high last night, I certainly watched it for the first time in a week.

Jermaine came out of it well.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 18, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Nah it was the otehr way round, shilpa told Jade she needed elocution lessons.
> 
> It was Danielle who said Shilpa couldnt speak proper English


Oh, thanks for that, I stopped watching it once they turned on the beloved Shilpa....


----------



## STFC (Jan 18, 2007)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Wishfull thinking. She'll be endlessly giving her side of the story to C4/E4, tabloids, Heat magazine next week, earning even more money.



I'm not so sure. She has no discernible talent. Her 'celebrity', such as it is, is based purely on the public's opinion of her.

Shilpa had it spot on when she told her that Big Brother is her only claim to fame. Jade had no answer to that, because she knows it's right.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2007)

Jade answered that with: My claim to fame is meeting you (or something similar)

...and it was meant to be an insult... twat!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> They should put Shilpas sister in the house too... double the eye candy and double blow for the 3 insecure little twatty girls



Shilpas sister is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Shilpas sister is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet.



aye


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 18, 2007)

bit of a dilemma now as after the "sending Nikki back in" farce of last summer's BB, I vowed never to vote again but I want to be sure Jade gets evicted tomorrow night (assuming it's true that she's up for the vote this week)


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 18, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> bit of a dilemma now as after the "sending Nikki back in" farce of last summer's BB, I vowed never to vote again but I want to be sure Jade gets evicted tomorrow night (assuming it's true that she's up for the vote this week)



I haven't voted since series one, but might throw a few votes to get Jade out on the work phone tomorrow.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> bit of a dilemma now as after the "sending Nikki back in" farce of last summer's BB, I vowed never to vote again but I want to be sure Jade gets evicted tomorrow night (assuming it's true that she's up for the vote this week)




Imagine if shilpa gets the boot, that will say a fucking hell of a lot wont it!!!


----------



## Griff (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Imagine if shilpa gets the boot, that will say a fucking hell of a lot wont it!!!



Somehow I don't think that'll happen.


----------



## newbie (Jan 18, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> that made me laugh!



this is just two people rather thoughtlessly slagging off each other, but it's utterly meaningless on both sides.  

Is BBC English, complete with elocution lessons, more or less 'proper' than the natural language filtered through centuries of dialect and accent?  

Can anyone honestly suggest that the common speech patterns used in Liverpool or Romford (or indeed Newcastle, Cardiff, Glasgow, Bristol or Birmingham) are not proper English?  That way lies madness. 

Refined, taught RP English is a useful skill that people all over the country and all over the world seek to acquire, but it's no more proper than what us common English people actually speak.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Somehow I don't think that'll happen.



You never know


----------



## STFC (Jan 18, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> this is just two people rather thoughtlessly slagging off each other, but it's utterly meaningless on both sides.
> 
> Is BBC English, complete with elocution lessons, more or less 'proper' than the natural language filtered through centuries of dialect and accent?
> 
> ...



It's not Jade's pronunciation that's the problem, it's the fact that she has the vocabulary of a five year old.


----------



## han (Jan 18, 2007)

There is  no way in a million years that Shilpa's gonna go.

The public are gonna vote Jade out. For sure. Otherwise the whole world really has gone insane.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 18, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I bet the viewing figures were sky high last night, I certainly watched it for the first time in a week.



Same as that. First time I watched it since Donny walked out.

What I'd like to know is, who the fuck is that spare part Jack?


----------



## revol68 (Jan 18, 2007)

I think the most important fact to come out of big brother is that Eskimos don't turn into ice cubes nor communicate like dolphins.


----------



## zed (Jan 18, 2007)

There could be a light at the end of the tunnel.

Maybe all this bollocks will help bring about the demise of the publics ability to make talentless people millionaires and allowing them to pollute our media space.

Let's just hope if there is a light at the end of the tunnel, it doesn't turn out to be a train.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Also a rumour that Darren Lyons (Ozzie paparazzi agengy owner) is going in tommorrow.



Looks like you might be right. Holy Moly are saying he's going in too.

He's about the only person with the front to do it really. As i said last night he could be a very interesting housemate. Not sure wether he likes or dislikes Jade. She probably earns him a lot of money for his pap agency...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 18, 2007)

I think when Shilpa said 'This is what you are famous for!' to Jade she actually meant that being unpleasent and shouty, not just being on BB...

I hated JJ saying 'Forget it forget it forget it forget it' to Shilpa - I understand that's it's usually best and easiest to remove the calmest party in an argument to defuse it but Cleo didnt' seem to be letting Shilpa express herself fully either. There's a lot of 'Don't worry about it! Ignore it!' to Shilpa from JJ, H and Cleo. I understand why but it can't be helping Shilpa's state of mind, poor caah.


I'm madd disappointed in Cleo  I saw her on the tube once and she beamed at me and I went 'Teeheehee!' because she is so lovely.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Looks like you might be right. Holy Moly are saying he's going in too.
> 
> He's about the only person with the front to do it really. As i said last night he could be a very interesting housemate. Not sure wether he likes or dislikes Jade. She probably earns him a lot of money for his pap agency...



Please dont tell me that fat mysoginistic twunt is going to go in there and do some moral race peace keeping work, what a laugh,he is one of the most corrupt peeps in the industry


----------



## STFC (Jan 18, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> There could be a light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Maybe all this bollocks will help bring about the demise of the publics ability to make talentless people millionaires and allowing them to pollute our media space.
> 
> Let's just hope if there is a light at the end of the tunnel, it doesn't turn out to be a train.



Fingers crossed.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 18, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oooh, just watching the 'Oxo' argument. Another 'shit' reference from Jade to back up Louloubelle's arguments about subconcious racism/references to faeces. Interesting, I've been hearing this since BB5 and I'm starting to come round to the theory... it really does seem to surface in every race-related argument.



The thing is that references to dirt / filth / faeces / contamination / vermin are common features of racist propaganda / attacks and also of (usually unconsious)_ envious _attacks.

I just want to say a bit more about the envious attacks and my understanding of their features

The psychoanalyst Melanie Klein worked with very troubled very young children and used play technique to understand the children's anxieties and unconscious phantasies.  Play technique is a variation of the free association used in adult phsycoanalysis in which very young children who have a very limited vocabulary are left to express themselves freely using a variety of toys.  Klein hypothesised that envy features very powerfully in the unconscious minds of very disturbed young children and also of adults.

The envy is usually directed towards a phantsy* object.  The most common objects are 
a) a withholding breast which is the source of all goodness but which keeps its milky wonderfulness for itself, inducing envious rage in the infant
b) a combined parent figure which may be experienced as enjoying an exlusive and exciting orally gratifying milky goodness from which the infant is excluded, inducing envious rage

The infant uses his or her only weapons to attack the envied object.  The infant uses an oral attack, biting with teeth, and also uses their faeces and urine, which are experienced as being powerful weapons. 

You often see this in adults.  People will join together to viciously attack and bully someone who they envy.  You can't underestimate the malice of these attacks.  They will agree that the person is shit, scum, dirty, rubbish, they talk shit, their art/ music/ work / whatever is shit.  The metaphors and references are to do with shit and filth.  You can identify envious attacks by the metaphots and language that people use. 

Now with Shilpa things are complicated because the shitty metaphors are very well known for being associated with racist attacks and IMO there are definite racist overtones to the bullying.

There is another, I think, reason why Shilpa is being bullied, and that is that she has the ability to think and to speak eloquently. 

Now, why might Shilpa's eloquence and capacity to think enrage people?  Well  Klein would have said that this eloquence and capacity to think can invoke envious attacks because it resonates _at an unconscious level _ with oedipal rage relating to the infant being exluded from the parent's intercourse.  

The person who can think and speak (and let's face it the bullies in BB are not renowned for their ability to, think  / reflect / speak knowledgably) can be experienced unconsciously as representing all that is desired for yet that which is withheld and from which the infant is excluded.  

A person with the ability to think, reflect and speak knowledgably can be subjected to vicious envious attacks by those whose capacity to think and speak is limited.  

If you think about the language we use to describe thinking, the words are those we use to describe intercourse and procreation and sometimes also food.  To "concieve of", a "conception", "I cannot bear to think about" "a cross-fertilisation of ideas" "food for thought", etc. 

The analysts Wilfred Bion and Ronald Britton have written extensively about this.  One of Britton's patients famously shouted at him "Stop that fucking thinking!", which helped him to understand that his ability to think during the session was perceived as threatening by the patient as it triggered the patien't oedipal rage at being  excluded from the parental intercourse. 

To conclude, are tha tracks on Shilpa racist?

I think they are, but I aslo think that they are linked to envy, not just of her beauty, fame, wealth, etc, but to her intellect and eloquence. 


*an _unconscious_ internal object existing only in the mind but experienced as existing in reality in the external world


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2007)

It made the NY Times... http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/18/w...&en=06b646b867d379b5&ei=5094&partner=homepage


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> The thing is that references to dirt / filth / faeces / contamination / vermin are common features of racist propaganda / attacks and also of (usually unconsious)_ envious _attacks.
> 
> I just want to say a bit more about the envious attacks and my understanding of their features
> 
> ...




Excellent!!!!

i tried to say this pages and pages ago, but no body listened.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Excellent!!!!
> 
> i tried to say this pages and pages ago, but no body listened.



You did?

good for you


----------



## Structaural (Jan 18, 2007)

DJ Triviality said:
			
		

> I think a damn good arse raping would sort her out.






			
				editor said:
			
		

> 24hr ban.



Jesus fucking Christ!  

Where are these surplus cunts coming from?


Bit lenient there Ed I reckon.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 18, 2007)

that is the longest post ever to say; They are being racist but that is only an arbitrary signifier for their undelying envy because she isn't as thick as them.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jan 18, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Same as that. First time I watched it since Donny walked out.
> 
> What I'd like to know is, who the fuck is that spare part Jack?



This guy says he's a football agent.....During the transfer window in the BB house? I think not!!


----------



## revol68 (Jan 18, 2007)

What's an embrioic?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 18, 2007)

revol68 said:
			
		

> that is the longest post ever to say; They are being racist but that is only an arbitrary signifier for their undelying envy because she isn't as thick as them.



er not really

I think  they are being racist and they are attacking Shilpa because of envy and because she invokes powerful rageful feelings based in oedipal rage 

On a continuum of how much is racist and how much is envy I really have no idea where to make a mark on the line, but I think that both racism and envy are there

I have to say I feel worried about Jo as she seemes to have serious problems with thinking and I don't think she should be in the house.  She seems to on the verge of some kind of breakdown, at least from what I have seen.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 18, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> so you're suggesting that her unpleasant behaviour is because she's thick? are all people who do bad things thick? do good people not do bad things?
> 
> or is her intelliegence - along with her appearance - irrelevant?


sorry are you honestly argueing that her inabilty to consider her reactions to a situation and also to comprehend the situation she is in and placing others in which is limited by her intelligence regardless of any other qualities would in this specific instance is not placing her and a percived and obvious disadvantage.

Were she more intelligent, rational and clam as a human being all of which are learnt beahviours not something which is genetically predetermined, she would be handling this differently, if for no other reason that the sake of her business empire.  It's not like she hasn't had the oppertunity or the finance to beable to improve all of those asepects and indeed still make a small fortune doign so... jade goes back to school for example or jade does univercity would all make vaugely intresting fly on the wall docs she'd gain something out of it both financally and personally... 

so her being stupid, and willfully, so does have everythign to do with it, regardless of any high minded wishes not to see prejudical mysoginy exhibited, on your part, by others.  Granted few comments in this disscussion have actually address this and are or a more personal and directly attacking nature which are as vulturous and carsonagenic as the actions of goodie et al themselves.  but to say it's has nothing to do with her stupidity is wholley inaccurate...


----------



## souljacker (Jan 18, 2007)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> This guy says he's a football agent.....During the transfer window in the BB house? I think not!!



So he's only a celebrity because he says he is? Weird.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 18, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> So he's only a celebrity because he says he is? Weird.




A football agent? I don't see how he can possibly be. He's got no mouth and no front.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 18, 2007)

lol football agent, I bet it's really a part time job in ladbrokes


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> lol football agent, I bet it's really a part time job in ladbrokes



He is an awful little fat man with weird colour hair a big mouth and probably no length in his penis


----------



## Gmart (Jan 18, 2007)

Does anyone know when and if we are getting an eviction soon?

Coz i thought it should be Tuesday, and hopefully we will get a chance to vote the racist gits out eh?


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> this is just two people rather thoughtlessly slagging off each other, but it's utterly meaningless on both sides.
> 
> Is BBC English, complete with elocution lessons, more or less 'proper' than the natural language filtered through centuries of dialect and accent?
> 
> ...



what's a dimella?

what's an envrio?

can somebody be influlential?

is shilpa an escape goat?

it's got nothing to do with the accent.  more to do with the fact that shilpa's vocabulary and grammar are about ten times better than theirs.  therefore when they attack her for "not being able to speak english" then that is ironic.

which is funny.


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 18, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> He's got no mouth...



Well, he called Shilpa a cunt, but only behind her back.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 18, 2007)

> The Guardian's report also claims that the Carphone Warehouse has "received assurances from Channel 4 that it will tone down the casting and editing" of Big Brother.



DS link 

Tone down the casting?  I guess the rumour of Jim Davidson & Darcus Howe being the other 2 new entrys are unfounded then.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> He is an awful little fat man with weird colour hair a big mouth and probably no length in his penis




we're talking about jack not darren arent we? I know who darren is ffs  I quite like him aswell y'know it's the arrogance


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 18, 2007)

Big Jim said:
			
		

> Well, he called Shilpa a cunt, but only behind her back.




Troofs. You know what I meant though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 18, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> we're talking about jack not darren arent we? I know who darren is ffs  I quite like him aswell y'know it's the arrogance




Yuh, the Acceptable Face of the Paparazzi, if you can imagine such a thing. That prog about Big Pictures was fascinating, I thought and I quite liked him too.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> we're talking about jack not darren arent we? I know who darren is ffs  I quite like him aswell y'know it's the arrogance



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

yes he is a bigger twat than the other one


----------



## souljacker (Jan 18, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> we're talking about jack not darren arent we? I know who darren is ffs  I quite like him aswell y'know it's the arrogance



Darren? Who the fuck is Darren? 

I'm really confused now. Errrmm....Craig to win?


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 18, 2007)

I've never watched Big Brother.

I was drawn to this thread by a comment by Pilch on another last night and have spent an hour this morning acquainting myself with what's going on.

I've never had an opinion of Jade, she was just someone that I was vaguely aware existed (I thought a singer). I do know of Shilpa Shetty though and am surprised she even considered appearing on this ghastly programme.

I've never voted on a phone in before. How much does it cost to vote? I'm going to make ten quids worth of calls to evict Jade.

What angers me almost as much as the attitudes being displayed is the fact that the shows producers must be chaffing their hands on the Bollinger corks as the ratings rocket. 

I would like to see either:

a) The show pulled and the producers and C4 fined heavily so they don't benefit from the increased viewing figures.

b) Shetty to win.

Bollocks, I'm going to have to start watching it now aren't I  .

BTW: The cunt who made the "arse raping" comment on here should be permabanned and flogged senseless.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Spymaster said:
			
		

> I've never watched Big Brother.
> 
> I was drawn to this thread by a comment by Pilch on another last night and have spent an hour this morning acquainting myself with what's going on.
> 
> ...



24hrs instead


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

revol68 said:
			
		

> People in Britain would be better criticising the governments murderous foreign policy or the tabloids racist scapegoating of refugees than


 Can you not see the connection here?

Shipla asked yesterday....'I'm representing my country. Is this what the UK is today?'

Answer.....well we like to think we're not like that ,but at the same time what's going on in that house is very much like the way we lord it all over the world, ridiculing difference, bullying others, thinking we know it all and should be respected....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 18, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Starting to look like the nasty, sneering, misogynist reactionary lad mag arseholes are finally taking over.


yet when i pointthis out the thread get's turned into a flame fest with people saying it's not so...


----------



## Gmart (Jan 18, 2007)

Is there an eviction soon anyone?


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 18, 2007)

Spymaster said:
			
		

> I've never watched Big Brother.
> 
> I was drawn to this thread by a comment by Pilch on another last night and have spent an hour this morning acquainting myself with what's going on.
> 
> ...



This is why Channel 4 are loving this.  

I find it surprising that considering some of the "right on" programming C4 show and are known for, that they would have their name linked with this or not put an instant stop to it


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2007)

Gmarthews said:
			
		

> Is there an eviction soon anyone?



tomorrow night.


----------



## Gmart (Jan 18, 2007)

As The Jam once said, "That's Entertainment"


----------



## Structaural (Jan 18, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> The thing is that references to dirt / filth / faeces / contamination / vermin are common features of racist propaganda / attacks and also of (usually unconsious)_ envious _attacks.
> 
> I just want to say a bit more about the envious attacks and my understanding of their features
> 
> ...




Interesting stuff Lou. 
I haven't seen last nights yet so can't comment on that. 

Did you see Jade's drawing on Big Brain? She draws like a 5 year old: no spacial awareness and an inability to draw three dimensional objects or understand perspective. That often points to frontal lobe cognitive limitations. I'm not going to say anymore than that, but she probably needs a bit more compassion than derision if that's the case...
(see paragraph 34 onwards: http://www.humboldt.edu/~morgan/fro3_s05.htm)


----------



## revol68 (Jan 18, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> er not really
> 
> I think  they are being racist and they are attacking Shilpa because of envy and because she invokes powerful rageful feelings based in oedipal rage
> 
> ...



oh god your one of those psychoanalysts who takes the oedipal shite literally.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 18, 2007)

revol68 said:
			
		

> oh god your one of those psychoanalysts who takes the oedipal shite literally.




given what I posted earlier about envious attacks and faecal refernces, that's a very interesting post


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 18, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> This is why Channel 4 are loving this.
> 
> I find it surprising that considering some of the "right on" programming C4 show and are known for, that they would have their name linked with this or not put an instant stop to it




Endemol are notoriously _staunch_. They're not known for knee-jerk reactions. Believe that they have a team of lawyers watching this OK-ing everything. I seriously doubt they will bow to overt pressure in the newspapers or questions in the House or Channel 4. They must have genuis contracts...with everyone. 

They would, however, be perfectly capable of engineering this so that, for example, Jade stays in for the duration. Seems unlikely, but ask OrganesandLemons - pretty much anything is possible.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 18, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> given what I posted earlier about envious attacks and faecal refernces, that's a very interesting post



I think there might eb some problems with transference here.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 18, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> This is why Channel 4 are loving this.



Well this is my point. It's forcing people to choose between doing nothing and registering an effective protest against racism and bullying.

They are doing this at the expense of Shilpa Shetty and other Indians feelings.

From what I understand of the Goody woman, this was always going to happen.

They promoted racial discord and are allowing it to continue for profit *and they are doing it on purpose *which is why they should be fined the entire budget and generated revenue.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 18, 2007)

revol68 said:
			
		

> I think there might eb some problems with transference here.



LOL


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2007)

Did you see the daily mails headline? 

It basicly says that this should not be news, why is it on every other papers front page, we are above all this TV nonsence.

While sticking this all over their front page obviously.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 18, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> LOL



there's probably an interesting thread to be had on psychoanalysis but i can't be arsed starting it. Is my laziness a form of passive aggression and control I embraced during my early years, most probably around the potty training stage whereby I was able to assert myself on the other by witholding my shite?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Did you see the daily mails headline?
> 
> It basicly says that this should not be news, why is it on every other papers front page, we are above all this TV nonsence.
> 
> While sticking this all over their front page obviously.



Daily mail you say? It's not their kind of story is it?
They like the foreigners to be the bad guys don't they?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 18, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> You did?
> 
> good for you


what is yor obbession with scat and racism?

every damn thread you post on... some where you wheedle it roudn to shit and nazis... are fuckign german...


----------



## Augie March (Jan 18, 2007)

Whilst I'm happy to see Jade go and think her actions in the house are the ramblings of a bullying ignoramus, I am slightly concerned at the kind of reaction she might get when she gets evicted.

I've seen the way those crowds act in eviction shows before, if it's someone they dislike, they turn into a baying mob, booing and shouting like child-like idiots at the poor, unaware sap who's just walked out.

Judging the kind of negative media attention she's been getting from all of this, surely she should be let out quietly the back door or not have a crowd there when she goes? Or are C4 willing to throw her to the hounds for the sake of entertainment?


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> Whilst I'm happy to see Jade go and think her actions in the house are the ramblings of a bullying ignoramus, I am slightly concerned at the kind of reaction she might get when she gets evicted.
> 
> I've seen the way those crowds act in eviction shows before, if it's someone they dislike, they turn into a baying mob, booing and shouting like child-like idiots at the poor, unaware sap who's just walked out.
> 
> Judging the kind of negative media attention she's been getting from all of this, surely she should be let out quietly the back door or not have a crowd there when she goes? Or are C4 willing to throw her to the hounds for the sake of entertainment?



what do you think?  

I wanna see the look on her face when they show her the burning effigy in india.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> I've seen the way those crowds act in eviction shows before, if it's someone they dislike, they turn into a baying mob, booing and shouting like child-like idiots at the poor, unaware sap who's just walked out.
> 
> ?


Whilst I don't agree with mob tortue...highlighting unacceptable behaviour is important...She needs to know.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> what do you think?
> 
> I wanna see the look on her face when they show her the burning effigy in india.



I thought they were burning effigies of BB and BB producers.


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I thought they were burning effigies of BB and BB producers.



oh.  was it?  that's dull.

have to make do with the look of shock at the newspaper headlines then.

the look on galloway's face last year was one of the highlights for me.  I'm a bad person.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Whilst I don't agree with mob tortue...highlighting unacceptable behaviour is important...She needs to know.



Totally agree and I'm sure she'll be fully aware of how apallingly she's acted in there once she's out.

But to have her walk through that inevetiable torrent of abuse and hate that will be thrown at her as soon as she leaves the house just seems so unnecessary and cruel.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> While sticking this all over their front page obviously.



It's all over front pages worldwide right now. The entire world is waiting to see how Channel 4/ Endemol act on these accusations of racism. Failure to act isn't an option. As it's global news, our country will be judged on the broadcaster's action, or inaction.

By the way, half the Ofcom board have Channel 4 links, and Shilpa's statements last night clearly show she thinks she may be encountering racism - of course, never having encountered it b4, she doesn't know how to handle it. So ch4's argument that she hasn't complained is obtuse in the extreme, as they haven't told her she can complain.

Even though this is nothing more than reality TV, the world's watching this. Action is required, as we'll be judged (as a nation) on what takes place.

BB is a microcosm of how we manage the world, and the show should be pulled.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> Totally agree and I'm sure she'll be fully aware of how apallingly she's acted in there once she's out.
> 
> But to have her walk through that inevetiable torrent of abuse and hate that will be thrown at her as soon as she leaves the house just seems so unnecessary and cruel.



Yeap, point taken but she is hardly the kindest of folk herself though.


----------



## jusali (Jan 18, 2007)

Just *don't watch it any more*, ratings will plummet and the show will be pulled. We are all advocating this kind of behaviour by watching this and turning off the set is the best thing you can do! IMHO


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2007)

jusali said:
			
		

> Just *don't watch it any more*, ratings will plummet and the show will be pulled. We are all advocating this kind of behaviour by watching this and turning off the set is the best thing you can do! IMHO



100 people or so on Urban not watching it won't have that effect


----------



## jusali (Jan 18, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> 100 people or so on Urban not watching it won't have that effect



defeatest!  You can justify it any way you want, but by watching it you're feeding it, simple as soz


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2007)

jusali said:
			
		

> defeatest!  You can justify it any way you want, but by watching it you're feeding it, simple as soz



Lucky I don't watch it then 

Have been keeping up to date on the news though and this thread.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jan 18, 2007)

http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/news/#

Has anyone noticed how if you double click on any of the images accross the top it shows the persons CV....except Jade, Jack and Jackiey?
I wonder why? 
Of course it could be because they came in late?
I prefer its because they have no talent to talk of?


----------



## Griff (Jan 18, 2007)

Talk of Mark Bosnich going into the house now.


----------



## AURORA (Jan 18, 2007)

*jade*

I actually feel for Jade.I think she has a lot of anger-especially class anger.I have felt the same many times but do not show it so overtly.She has had a crap childhood etc well poor anyway and i think i would feel very irrated as well if someone was acting 'high and mightly' or just sure of themselves because they had a stable priv background. Jade obviously feels bad about herself


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> BB is a microcosm of how we manage the world, and the show should be pulled.



The Brits on BB represent GB and like it or lump it, their views, are this countries views. They are our monsters.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Yeap, point taken but she is hardly the kindest of folk herself though.



No, it doesn't seem she is, but two wrongs just don't make it right.

It's going to be a horrible spectacle when she has to leave and I think that a lot of people in this country will probably perversely enjoy it too which is sad.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

AURORA said:
			
		

> I actually feel for Jade.I think she has a lot of anger-especially class anger.I have felt the same many times but do not show it so overtly.She has had a crap childhood etc well poor anyway and i think i would feel very irrated as well if someone was acting 'high and mightly' or just sure of themselves because they had a stable priv background. Jade obviously feels bad about herself



You may be right but she is also a grown woman who should know better than to use her obvious jealous insecurities to vilify and abuse someone is such an hideous way....It's a life lesson.

ade chooses to live her life in the spotlight and on TV...so unfortunately her life lesson will be played out on TV as well.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> No, it doesn't seem she is, but two wrongs just don't make it right.
> 
> It's going to be a horrible spectacle when she has to leave and I think that a lot of people in this country will probably perversely enjoy it too which is sad.



It is sad I agree, but I also want Jade to share in the saddness/disappointment that we are all feeling, that way she might actually learn something...


----------



## AURORA (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes I know but she does not know better-I don't think she is that vile .Shilpa has said many classist(is that a word?) comments-very snobbish. If I was not a lefty and realised that i had loads of obstacles in my way because of class structures-I would feel crap as well.Jade might think she is stupid next to Shilpa etc.There is real hatred against the white working class I think


----------



## girasol (Jan 18, 2007)

I did notice it last night, Jade does seem to feel inferior, it is often due to envy and a sense of inadequacy that these situations arise anyway...

The way Jade was so intent on making a point that 'everyone in the house is equal' made me realise this is not a race issue, it's a cultural and social issue.

IMO it doesn't really matter whether it's racial or cultural bullying, because it doesn't matter whether you discriminate against someone because of colour of the skin or due to pure xenophobia.  Both are equally bad.

I could also see where Jade was coming from, I have to say.  At one point I was thinking it's just a personality clash, and I bet that if they spent some time getting to know each properly for a few months and started understanding where each other comes from they would learn to get on well, like most of us do when we meet people we don't necessarly like/understand IRL.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> The Brits on BB represent GB and like it or lump it, their views, are this countries views. They are our monsters.



Surely that's what I'm saying? 

Surely that's why I am saying lack of action isn't an option, now the entire world is judging our country for the actions of some of the (you call them) "monsters" we have engendered.

So that's why this isn't as simple an issue as turning it off. Whether it should be such a big deal is irrelevant, really. 

Perhaps if the spin doctors had said it was irrelevant more yesterday, and CH4 had dealt with the situation in the house at that point, perhaps then the "you can always turn it off" argument would hold water.

That may no longer be an option. Why? Because the situation is under review by a global media which has been questioning the so-called "fair and humane" UK for some time now, ever since we cosied-up to the most right wing US government ever (and possibly since Thatcher). 

It's a potential crisis of decision for the country. That crisis as to our national identity and national goals is unlikely to be solved now, but this could be a sign that our identity as a nation is fractured, and may have resonance in future.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> He is an awful little fat man with weird colour hair a big mouth and probably no length in his penis


What's wrong with being little?????...it's not as if he chose to be small, or are you saying that all vertically challenged people have a complex...eh....eh??????

Just kidding....


----------



## Augie March (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> It is sad I agree, but I also want Jade to share in the saddness/disappointment that we are all feeling, that way she might actually learn something...



Hopefully yes and I see your point, but I just don't think she'll learn anything through being abused herself.

I just find those exits from the house are horrible things to put on people who have no idea how their actions have been taken in the outside world.

Still, nothing like a public hanging is there in this country?


----------



## STFC (Jan 18, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> Totally agree and I'm sure she'll be fully aware of how apallingly she's acted in there once she's out.
> 
> But to have her walk through that inevetiable torrent of abuse and hate that will be thrown at her as soon as she leaves the house just seems so unnecessary and cruel.



A bit of booing and the news that she's been evicted by the highest number  of votes in the history of BB will do her good.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

STFC said:
			
		

> A bit of booing and the news that she's been evicted by the highest number  of votes in the history of BB will do her good.



Wonder how long until some news brand channel or other roll out Cesar for his thoughts? He held the most-hated record until recently.


----------



## AURORA (Jan 18, 2007)

_1_ did notice it last night, Jade does seem to feel inferior, it is often due to envy and a sense of inadequacy that these situations arise anyway...

The way Jade was so intent on making a point that 'everyone in the house is equal' made me realise this is not a race issue, it's a cultural and social issue.


I agree mostly with what you say. Its awlful this is played out on the telly.I think if they did get together then they would understand things more.Jade sees a spoilt princess and Shilpa sees a Chav. Jade must have struggled to get where she has-she did not get it on a silver sppon.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> The Brits on BB represent GB and like it or lump it, their views, are this countries views. They are our monsters.


yes i mean no one would look at say the actions of tony blair and say well they seemed so reasonable until then...

in a cave in pakistain:

Osama Osama come quick to see the infidels on the television they have really offended allah this time.

OBL: What is it more of that Kafur Blair and his idiot pronoucements about find a road map to peace in the middle east.

Minion: No Osama, Jade Goodie has decided to aquire all the oxo for herself in an act of unspeakable monsterism...


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 18, 2007)

Kept out so far but a few things really trouble me about this whole thing.

1) The Indian Govt are the last people that can lecture or turn their nose up at others about race issues as their press seem to have pointed out to them this morning.

2) The hypocrisy of people criticising the  abuse of Jade by calling her 'fat, thick chavvy slag' or words to that effect.

3) The way that if you do not see the abuse/bullying as racism you are somehow culpable yourself.  Rubbish, it's peoples perceptions over an environment none of us have experienced.  This stuff about Jack calling Shilpa the p word.  If C4 wanted to protect him they wouldn't have aired the conversation in the first place.

4) The way Shilpa, like Nadia before, will now win via a sympathy vote despite not doing an awful lot (imo) to have achieved such a status.

5) Not enough people seem to have picked up how much of a shit stirrer Jermaine has been.

Will just say for the record, I'm not jade's greatest fan but do genuinely feel a bit for danielle as unlike the other 2, she is naive and easily led and hasn't had the media training.

I can't help thinking now the media have a new Diana in Kate Middleton they're happy to kill the Posh/Jade/celebrity monster they helped create.


----------



## STFC (Jan 18, 2007)

AURORA said:
			
		

> Jade must have struggled to get where she has-she did not get it on a silver sppon.



No, not a silver spoon, but she's hardly struggled has she?


----------



## STFC (Jan 18, 2007)

Double bubble.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

AURORA said:
			
		

> _1_  Jade must have struggled to get where she has-she did not get it on a silver sppon.



She didn't struggle. She appeared on a reality TV show, had it off with some bloke, took her clothes off and made some comment about her "kebab". It's precisely because she has not had to struggle for what she has that she is so ignorant. She's had it too easy.

Shilpa, meanwhile, has worked for a living, learnt six languages and appeared in 50 movies. She also does work against animal cruelty and AIDS.

It's because Shilpa has had to struggle (ie put some time in) - despite whatever social background she comes from - that she has acted with self-knowledge and self-respect, the latter quality being an important part of what's required to treat others with respect.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Wonder how long until some news brand channel or other roll out Cesar for his thoughts? He held the most-hated record until recently.



Saw him on BBC News24 talking about BB on Tuesday.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

PursuedByBears said:
			
		

> Saw him on BBC News24 talking about BB on Tuesday.



Even as I speculated, I had this gut instinct. Thanks for that.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 18, 2007)

They should get Lulu in there.


----------



## AURORA (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't agree. Anyone coming from a crap background/childhood has had to struggle.For her to be able to have the guts and intelligence to get what she has out of her big brother fame is worth something-she did not start with anything but has done alright.
I don't know about Shilpa-her background seems about family connections-family in the media.Many of my friends who come from India speak 6 or 7 languages because they learn them from being young children.
Jade seems to have been shown little stability /education-shilpa had a lot.THIS MAKES A DIFFERENCE.!


----------



## girasol (Jan 18, 2007)

AURORA said:
			
		

> I agree mostly with what you say. Its awlful this is played out on the telly.I think if they did get together then they would understand things more.Jade sees a spoilt princess and Shilpa sees a Chav. Jade must have struggled to get where she has-she did not get it on a silver sppon.



True.  I used to like Jade but I've lost a lot of respect for her, Shilpa has handled all the attacks she has suffered gracefully, while Jade screamed her way through the arguments, imposing herself through intimidation.  The way she marched towards Shilpa yesterday was quite threatening.

The more I watch it the more I respect Shilpa, purely because of the way she's handling the whole situation (regardless of whether she's 'stuck up' or snobbish - I don't think that matters anymore).


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

AURORA said:
			
		

> I don't agree. Anyone coming from a crap background/childhood has had to struggle.For her to be able to have the guts and intelligence to get what she has out of her big brother fame is worth something-she did not start with anything but has done alright.



There's a difference between struggling to make a life for yourself and suffering when a child. 

Clearly Jade suffered as a child, but she has not struggled to get what she can from her BB 'fame'. She had agents who did the struggle for her. 

When it comes to being judged by your actions, Jade has not struggled, Shilpa has, whatever their relative backgrounds. One has worked for it, but it's Jade, not Shilpa, who has been given success on a silver spoon.


----------



## STFC (Jan 18, 2007)

Guts and intelligence? Bollocks. She is a product of the reality TV obsessed, celebrity for celebrity's sake nation we find ourselves in.


----------



## al (Jan 18, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> Totally agree and I'm sure she'll be fully aware of how apallingly she's acted in there once she's out.




See, this is what I think is one of the saddest things - I really can't see her learning from this experience. Who of her peers is going to tell her she was wrong? Her Mother? Her Boyfriend? Nope, I think she'll justify it to herself as 'speaking her mind', which is the best anyone can do - no matter how vile and vacuous her mind is....


----------



## zed (Jan 18, 2007)

AURORA said:
			
		

> I don't agree. Anyone coming from a crap background/childhood has had to struggle.For her to be able to have the guts and intelligence to get what she has out of her big brother fame is worth something-she did not start with anything but has done alright.
> I don't know about Shilpa-her background seems about family connections-family in the media.Many of my friends who come from India speak 6 or 7 languages because they learn them from being young children.
> Jade seems to have been shown little stability /education-shilpa had a lot.THIS MAKES A DIFFERENCE.!



Wow!!   

Can you explain to me how Jade has "done alright"?  Tell me one talent she has.  Just one.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Tell me one talent she has.  Just one.



To be fair, despite her rubbish upbringing, she does try to do her best for her mum, which is something.


----------



## milesy (Jan 18, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I used to like Jade but I've lost a lot of respect for her



same here.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2007)

I wish people would leave off bringing irrelevant details and opinions about Jade into this - your views on her talents, looks, weight etc have nothing to do with it.  The salient point is her behaviour.  And it is on that that she should be judged.

However, as I've said before, the press coverage is not accurate when it accuses her of leading a gang of racist bullies etc - Jade is a bully and her behaviour is unacceptable, but the racists are Danielle (especially), and Jo.

Interestingly the Express thinks the bullying has had a racist content, and it is hardly an organ of racial harmony itself.  So does the Sun to some degree, and to a lesser extent the Mail.  That these right wing rags are condemning the behaviour of these celebrities as racist bullying is surely some measure?  I wonder if Channel 4 will change their view, in the light of Danielle Lloyd's outburst and Shilpa's now stated belief that there is a racist flavour to the bullying?

(To those who say Shilpa is annoying: you are, of course, right. And without the racist bullying she would probably have been evicted quite early on, but now she is favourite to win.  And I'll be voting for her).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Minion: No Osama, Jade Goodie has decided to aquire all the oxo for herself in an act of unspeakable monsterism...



You know full well I was not talking about their use of Oxo cubes. 

They are products of our society...Their ideas were formulated by our society....They represent our society.
It makes us feel uncomfortable, we perhaps recognise ourselves in them, warts and all.

'We' are disgusted with them because they are embarrassing 'us', washing our society's proverbial dirty washing in public.
Proving to the world that we are not so 'civilised' afterall. That yes, we may lord it all over the place, telling them we know best, when to do something and how to do it, but clearly, our method isn't fool-proof....It illustrates that it isn't just our government that has an inflated sense of self and few principals, even our 'court-jesters' think they are better than everyone else and can do what they like, when they like....especially if they are not one of 'us'.


----------



## zed (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> To be fair, despite her rubbish upbringing, she does try to do her best for her mum, which is something.



Yes it is ...but hardly a talent.


----------



## zed (Jan 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Iemanja
> I used to like Jade but I've lost a lot of respect for her



Respect?  

You used to have respect for her ...based on what exactly?


----------



## Aravis (Jan 18, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I wish people would leave off bringing irrelevant details and opinions about Jade into this - your views on her talents, looks, weight etc have nothing to do with it.  The salient point is her behaviour.  And it is on that that she should be judged.
> 
> However, as I've said before, the press coverage is not accurate when it accuses her of leading a gang of racist bullies etc - Jade is a bully and her behaviour is unacceptable, but the racists are Danielle (especially), and Jo.
> 
> ...



I don't think Shilpa is annoying at all. She has really lovely manners and is polite and sweet. The problem is that mud sticks - that crew of witches has claimed so often that she is annoying/stuck up that I think people just start to believe it must be fact.
The only times she's ever offered Jade any sort of put-downs is when she's under extreme provocation - like having someone shriek into your face that your head is up your arse and you are smelling your own shit.


----------



## STFC (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> To be fair, despite her rubbish upbringing, she does try to do her best for her mum, which is something.



The Kray twins loved their mum, and they were killers. Not saying Jade is a murderer or anything, but she has shown a deeply unpleasant side to her nature. I don't care what your background is, you can still treat others with respect.


----------



## zed (Jan 18, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> (To those who say Shilpa is annoying: you are, of course, right. And without the racist bullying she would probably have been evicted quite early on, but now she is favourite to win.  And I'll be voting for her).



Why?  

Out of sympathy?  

To make some kind of political statement?  

Because if she doesn't everyone will be scared that the world will think we're all racist?


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 18, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I can't help thinking now the media have a new Diana in Kate Middleton they're happy to kill the Posh/Jade/celebrity monster they helped create.



All I can say 'arry Boy is, Thank god for Kate.


----------



## STFC (Jan 18, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Why?
> 
> Out of sympathy?
> 
> ...



Everyone loves an underdog.


----------



## girasol (Jan 18, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Respect?
> 
> You used to have respect for her ...based on what exactly?



Based on the fact that I thought she was a decent person? 

e2a: don't forget she was the underdog on the BB she won. (STFC's post reminded me of that too)


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Why?
> 
> Out of sympathy?
> 
> ...


Because I don't like bullies and racists.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 18, 2007)

double post


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2007)

Aravis said:
			
		

> I don't think Shilpa is annoying at all. She has really lovely manners and is polite and sweet. The problem is that mud sticks - that crew of witches has claimed so often that she is annoying/stuck up that I think people just start to believe it must be fact.
> The only times she's ever offered Jade any sort of put-downs is when she's under extreme provocation - like having someone shriek into your face that your head is up your arse and you are smelling your own shit.





hooray!  jade thinks she must be stuck up cos she is obviously well-educated, successful, beautiful etc etc.

it's more of jade's insecurities.

the worst thing i can see about shilpa is that she likes to take over shopping lists.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 18, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Interestingly the Express thinks the bullying has had a racist content, and it is hardly an organ of racial harmony itself.  So does the Sun to some degree, and to a lesser extent the Mail.  That these right wing rags are condemning the behaviour of these celebrities as racist bullying is surely some measure?



That's another thing that annoys me about the whole fiasco too. The fucking hypocritical tabloids who are only to happy to jump on the bandwagon of hate when it suits them.

It'll be a different tune once they're all evicited though, they'll be offering huge sums of money for the exclusive rights to their stories.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Yes it is ...but hardly a talent.



Well, yes, it's a quality rather than a talent. She doesn't know her talent. She's never had to struggle hard enough to find one. She's suffered, mind.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 18, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Why?
> 
> Out of sympathy?
> 
> ...



Because she has behaved impeccably and with much greater grace than most people would be capable of [including me], under such a vicious and nasty onslaught, and I admire her for that?


----------



## zed (Jan 18, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Based on the fact that I thought she was a decent person?



OK.

I just normally associate 'respect' with being reserved for people that do something out of the ordinary, that do something extra.  Being 'decent' I normally expect as standard behaviour.

I guess it depends on how we interpret the word respect.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

STFC said:
			
		

> I don't care what your background is, you can still treat others with respect.



I agree (I said something similar earlier - trouble with these 90 page posts is a lot gets lost).


----------



## maximilian ping (Jan 18, 2007)

STFC said:
			
		

> I don't care what your background is, you can still treat others with respect.



exactly. that's what this is all about. its jade's personality, not down to single things like class, racism, uprbringing. it's a mixture of everything.

and i'm sorry whoever was banging on earlier about working class not being about Jade's fucked up attitude but instead being about the Tolpuddle Martyrs - you are wrong. its about both.


----------



## Loki (Jan 18, 2007)

> Complaints about the show have reached a record 30,000. Media watchdog Ofcom said it is Channel 4's "responsibility" to respond to viewer concerns.
> 
> Ofcom said it was "taking the matter very seriously and monitoring the situation very, very carefully"



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6274881.stm


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> The worst thing i can see about shilpa is that she likes to take over shopping lists.



Potentially because if you look at the others in there (four useless blokes, three foolish young girls and one woman from the debs club) she's the only one with the basic understanding of home economics (potentially taught her by her mum) to cope with the notion of shopping on a budget.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2007)

Loki said:
			
		

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6274881.stm


_"Goody's spokeswoman said [...] 'it appears Jade dislikes Shilpa'."_

  No shit!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> e2a: don't forget she was the underdog on the BB she won. (STFC's post reminded me of that too)



I thought she came 3rd in BB3  

Can't remember who won mind you. Was it the blond girl. Can't remember her name?

Edit: Aye it was Kate Lawler. Cheers Wiki.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> i'm sorry whoever was banging on earlier about working class not being about Jade's fucked up attitude but instead being about the Tolpuddle Martyrs - you are wrong. its about both.



That (strangely, and I ain't posting for a while after this one) was me who said that.

Are you sure about that? I think Jade's fucked-up attitude reflects our fucked-up education system, and 20 years of its mismanagement, its a way today's kids behave that has been foisted on us all. And could be part of the debate, but it isn't inherently working class.


----------



## killer b (Jan 18, 2007)

aparently carphone warehouse are pulling out of sponsoring the show now...


----------



## girasol (Jan 18, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> OK.
> 
> I just normally associate 'respect' with being reserved for people that do something out of the ordinary, that do something extra.  Being 'decent' I normally expect as standard behaviour.
> 
> I guess it depends on how we interpret the word respect.



I always thought that Jade's personality was her talent, her something extra. Her colourful and genuine character is what endeared her to me.

According to Jade's mum the reason why Jade didnt' get a proper education was because she was looking after her mother (Jackie) rather than going to school.  Don't you think that deserves respect?  

Anyway, I'm not defending Jade anymore, I'm appalled by the way she's been acting.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 18, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> True.  I used to like Jade but I've lost a lot of respect for her, Shilpa has handled all the attacks she has suffered gracefully, while Jade screamed her way through the arguments, imposing herself through intimidation.  The way she marched towards Shilpa yesterday was quite threatening.
> 
> The more I watch it the more I respect Shilpa, purely because of the way she's handling the whole situation (regardless of whether she's 'stuck up' or snobbish - I don't think that matters anymore).


Yes, she's doing Indians and India proud...god bless her.


----------



## girasol (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I thought she came 3rd in BB3
> 
> Can't remember who won mind you. Was it the blond girl. Can't remember her name?
> 
> Edit: Aye it was Kate Lawler. Cheers Wiki.



oh yes, that's right!  

I always thought of Jade as being the winner, she's certainly the most 'famous'


----------



## Ranu (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> I think Jade's fucked-up attitude reflects our fucked-up education system.



I think Jade's fucked-up attitude reflects her fucked-up mother.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 18, 2007)

Jade was fouth in BB3 I think.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 18, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Wow!!
> 
> Can you explain to me how Jade has "done alright"?  Tell me one talent she has.  Just one.


clearly she has to have some talent in maximising her business potential and sezieing every oppertunity...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Are you sure about that? I think Jade's fucked-up attitude reflects our fucked-up education system, and 20 years of its mismanagement, its a way today's kids behave that has been foisted on us all. And could be part of the debate, but it isn't inherently working class.



Hear hear, she is 'our' monster!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> clearly she has to have some talent in maximising her business potential and sezieing every oppertunity...



She was seized by a very good agent and manager which have definatly made her her fortune....


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 18, 2007)

Just heard Carphone Warehouse have withdrawn their sponsorship over this...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 18, 2007)

carphone warehouse have suspended sponsorship of bb on the beeb ticker now more soon apperantly...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Hear hear, she is 'our' monster!



She is sad and fucked up, she aint a monster fgs


----------



## girasol (Jan 18, 2007)

Just heard that Carphone Warehouse have withdrawn their sponsorship...


----------



## chazegee (Jan 18, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Just heard that Carphone Warehouse have withdrawn their sponsorship...



She'll do a Kate Moss, mark my words


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> She is sad and fucked up, she aint a monster fgs



I don't mean literally mate  I mean in a frankenstein kind of way, created by 'us' and then hated by her creator, 'us'.
Because, she is a sad reflection of us.....our society.


----------



## Loki (Jan 18, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> carphone warehouse have suspended sponsorship of bb on the beeb ticker now more soon apperantly...



Indeed - Carphone Warehouse has just withdrawn their sponsorship, so C4 is desperately looking for a new sponsor now I reckon.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 18, 2007)

Quite apart from the presence of Jade, Danielle or Jo, and regardless of the media furore concerning racism and bullying, Shilpa - as a character in isolation - has a towering superiority complex and, in tandem with displaying a distinct social prejudice and considerable self-absorption, appears to believe herself to be humble and non-condescending, when in fact she is the complete opposite. So it's really of no surprise that she winds people up. 

Those she manages to wind up are another matter. Jade culturally uninformed but I don't believe she's racist. Jo: shaky ground. Danielle is clearly as thick as pigshit and it seems on hand at all times to to spout any random bullshit. The mundane truth is that they are all capable of being particularly unpleasant people. The whole shitstorm has upped the ratings considerably though so, hey, *result*. 

However, if it puts the issue of casual racism on the high profile agenda, at least there's one positive in the whole pitiful farrago.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Just heard Carphone Warehouse have withdrawn their sponsorship over this...



Only link I could find as yet
Carphone Suspend Sponsorship

Better Link (it's the Mirror, though)
Carphone say no no to CBB show.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

This however is getting very bad:

£10,000 to put pie in one of the trio's faces


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Quite apart from the presence of Jade, Danielle or Jo, and regardless of the media furore concerning racism and bullying, Shilpa - as a character in isolation - has a towering superiority complex and, in tandem with displaying a distinct social prejudice and considerable self-absorption, appears to believe herself to be humble and non-condescending, when in fact she is the complete opposite. So it's really of no surprise that she winds people up.
> 
> Those she manages to wind up are another matter. Jade culturally uninformed but I don't believe she's racist. Jo: shaky ground. Danielle is clearly as thick as pigshit and it seems on hand at all times to to spout any random bullshit. The mundane truth is that they are all capable of being particularly unpleasant people. The whole shitstorm has upped the ratings considerably though so, hey, *result*.
> 
> However, if it puts the issue of casual racism on the high profile agenda, at least there's one positive in the whole pitiful farrago.



yes shilpa didnt endear herself to me much on her VT, when she said the most frightening thing that could happen to her in the BB house is if nobody recognises who she is FFS   what a big head!!!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 18, 2007)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Quite apart from the presence of Jade, Danielle or Jo, and regardless of the media furore concerning racism and bullying, Shilpa - as a character in isolation - has a towering superiority complex and, in tandem with displaying a distinct social prejudice and considerable self-absorption, appears to believe herself to be humble and non-condescending, when in fact she is the complete opposite. So it's really of no surprise that she winds people up.
> 
> Those she manages to wind up are another matter. Jade culturally uninformed but I don't believe she's racist. Jo: shaky ground. Danielle is clearly as thick as pigshit and it seems on hand at all times to to spout any random bullshit. The mundane truth is that they are all capable of being particularly unpleasant people. The whole shitstorm has upped the ratings considerably though so, hey, *result*.
> 
> However, if it puts the issue of casual racism on the high profile agenda, at least there's one positive in the whole pitiful farrago.



Good Post


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

What superiority? What complete piffle.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 18, 2007)

link to Sky News re Carphone Warehouse whatever next?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 18, 2007)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Quite apart from the presence of Jade, Danielle or Jo, and regardless of the media furore concerning racism and bullying, Shilpa - as a character in isolation - has a towering superiority complex and, in tandem with displaying a distinct social prejudice and considerable self-absorption, appears to believe herself to be humble and non-condescending, when in fact she is the complete opposite. So it's really of no surprise that she winds people up.
> 
> Those she manages to wind up are another matter. Jade culturally uninformed but I don't believe she's racist. Jo: shaky ground. Danielle is clearly as thick as pigshit and it seems on hand at all times to to spout any random bullshit. The mundane truth is that they are all capable of being particularly unpleasant people. The whole shitstorm has upped the ratings considerably though so, hey, *result*.
> 
> However, if it puts the issue of casual racism on the high profile agenda, at least there's one positive in the whole pitiful farrago.



I hereby nominate this as post of the thread


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 18, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Just heard Carphone Warehouse have withdrawn their sponsorship over this...



Not because they're worried about losing money of course.  I'm sure it's definitely a moral thing.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 18, 2007)

Right, I'll confess to not actually having watched any CBB, but I'm slightly at a loss as to exactly what has happened which has caused such a furore?

Every BB seems to have thrown up dreadful behaviour, arguments, bullying and violence amongst the particpants.  I appreciate C4/endemol must have some responsibility towards the welfare of the participants - but essentially everyone is in there under their own free will, and likewise if people want to show themselves up as racists, then isn't their look-out?

Whilst on other BB's I think C4/endemol have been deliberately reckless (exploiting people who seem to be psychologically unstable, deliberately provoking inflamatory/violent situations etc), in this instance it seems that without provocation two or three people have exposed themselves as nasty, bullying, racist individuals...and??? what am I missing here?


----------



## Jografer (Jan 18, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Wow!!
> 
> Can you explain to me how Jade has "done alright"?  Tell me one talent she has.  Just one.



Well, personal fortune is £8M I read somewhere.... without any talent...

...good to see the end of the protestant work ethic


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 18, 2007)

bbc


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> What superiority? What complete piffle.



Is it fuck. For example: what does Shilpa's insistence that she won't be spoken to by Jade in the same way that other housemates are spoken to by Jade - when she's used to people standing up for her when she enters a room and addressing her as 'ma'am' - suggest?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> What superiority? What complete piffle.



I agree...I can understand them feeling inferior around her but I don't think she's trying to make them feel inferior...She has been a bit controlling in the kitchen admitedly but she has also been far from a 'princess' in terms of getting on with stuff, cleaning up, cooking etc....that's hardly the behaviour of a snob.


----------



## Griff (Jan 18, 2007)

Channel 4 are giving some sort of press release at the moment, probably about Carphone Warehouse.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Is it fuck. For example: what does Shilpa's insistence that she won't be spoken to by Jade in the same way that other housemates are spoken to by Jade - when she's used to people standing up for her when she enters a room and addressing her as 'ma'am' - suggest?



Erm....has Jade abused others in the way she has Shilpa?...and even if she has Shilpa has every right not to want anyone to scream and shout at her in that way....afterall, Shilpa isn't doing it to anyone. I quite like being treated in the way I treat people as well....Does that make me superior, a bit of a snob?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 18, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Channel 4 are giving some sort of press release at the moment, probably about Carphone Warehouse.



It's a fantastic display in bullshit, reminiscent of Campbell and Mandleson at their best


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Is it fuck. For example: what does Shilpa's insistence that she won't be spoken to by Jade in the same way that other housemates are spoken to by Jade - when she's used to people standing up for her when she enters a room and addressing her as 'ma'am' - suggest?



No that is not what it means, and you are taking that out of context.
The way she won't be spoken to is to have someone yelling at here: "Your head is so far up your arse you can smell shit".

Now, I may be a unique individual, but I won't be spoken to like that, either.

Is it alright if I speak to you like that? You seem to imply it would be, well, either that or you didn't realise that is what Shilpa meant.

It's about self-respect and respect for others. And in that regard, the fact that black belt in karate Shilpa didn't slap Jade down on the spot actually makes her a better person than I am if I'm spoken to like that.


----------



## Griff (Jan 18, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> It's a fantastic display in bullshit, reminiscent of Campbell and Mandleson at their best



What are they saying?


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 18, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Just heard Carphone Warehouse have withdrawn their sponsorship over this...


Hoorah! I fucking hate mowbli


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 18, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> What are they saying?




From Media Guardian:

"2.45pm: Channel 4 chief executive Andy Duncan says he remains committed to Big Brother despite 'racially motivated' comments on the show and the loss of its sponsor. More follows ..."


----------



## Balbi (Jan 18, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> What are they saying?



We can't see any racism, if there is racism we call people in on it.

Danielle last night has said that 'why doesn't she fuck off home' actually meant 'leave the house' and not the country.

Jade apparently says similar tonight, tune in to find out rolleyes:  )

If there is racism, then we call them on it - but BB is all about bringing out what people are really like, etc etc.

It's arse covering of the highest order.


----------



## Griff (Jan 18, 2007)

Channel 4 CEO Andy Duncan has issued a statement on the Celebrity Big Brother controversy. The statement in full:

"In the seven years it has been on air Big Brother has seldom been far from the headlines.

"The reason it commands so much attention, intentionally or unintentionally, is that it goes to the heart of who we are as individuals and as a society.

"The latest series of Celebrity Big Brother has strayed into particularly controversial territory – the issue of racism and whether or not it remains ingrained in British attitudes despite all the progress we have apparently made towards becoming a truly multi-cultural society.

"The level of complaint and comment shows the programme has touched a real nerve.

"The debate has been heated, the viewing has at times been uncomfortable but, in my view, it is unquestionably a good thing that the programme has raised these issues and provoked such a debate. These attitudes, however distasteful, do persist – we need to confront that truth.

"What constitutes racism is a complex question. We have been monitoring extremely carefully events in the house and have reached the view that we cannot with certainty say that the comments directed at Shilpa have been racially motivated or whether they stem from broader cultural and social differences.

"We have already intervened with Danielle and, as viewers will see tonight, again with Jade where we felt their comments might be construed to have racist overtones. Producers also spoke to Shilpa today who said she did not feel that behaviour towards her was racist.

"We will not hesitate to intervene again if apparently racist behaviour occurs. 

"Big Brother’s unique strength is that it is ultimately the public who will decide whether or not the behaviour of certain contestants has been unacceptable.

"Tomorrow night Jade and Shilpa will face the public vote. The British public has the opportunity to cut through the claim and counter-claim and pass its judgement on the events of the last week.

In the last 25 years Channel 4 has undoubtedly played a major role as a broadcaster to inform and educate viewers about issues of race. This is a role that I intend Channel 4 to continue playing."


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Erm....has Jade abused others in the way she has Shilpa?...and even if she has Shilpa has every right not to want anyone to scream and shout at her in that way....afterall, Shilpa isn't doing it to anyone. I quite like being treated in the way I treat people as well....Does that make me superior, a bit of a snob?


She hasn't screamed and shouted at others in the way she has Shilpa, but that's only because the 'stock cube row' (which, be fair, Shilpa did instigate) was the latest in a long line of disagreements and as such the animosity has reached a head. When it came to, say, Ken - they never got beyond a couple of minor altercations, but it would have got worse. And Jade only started screaming after a number of heated exchanges - not immediately, as though she couldn't help herself.

Besides, the remarks of Shilpa's that I mentioned earlier were made last week, before any of the outright screaming matches.


----------



## miss giggles (Jan 18, 2007)

Jade Goody makes me feel embarrassed to be English.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 18, 2007)

What the statement doesn't have is the press pointing out the massive holes in the argument


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Jografer said:
			
		

> Well, personal fortune is £8M I read somewhere.... without any talent...
> 
> ...good to see the end of the protestant work ethic




sorry rubbish spelling because of genral thickery and extra illnessness. 

meh, i think that was just luck. Good timming ect. She's no different from anyother bb loser. But she was just "lucky", because after the first few serises (cant remember what serise she was on) people started picking up on the potential (of exepoliting) new realiaity tv celebrities.  i think shes just a chav and she was on bb at the start of the "chav" phenonoma...thingy....and people were intriguged....

Shes a media puppet, the only clever ones are her agents, mangers...

imo


----------



## Fruitloop (Jan 18, 2007)

No more of those fucking carphone warehouse interludes - at least some good has come of this.


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2007)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Is it fuck. For example: what does Shilpa's insistence that she won't be spoken to by Jade in the same way that other housemates are spoken to by Jade - when she's used to people standing up for her when she enters a room and addressing her as 'ma'am' - suggest?



to be fair I wouldn't want somebody to speak to me in that way.


----------



## zed (Jan 18, 2007)

Jografer said:
			
		

> Well, personal fortune is £8M I read somewhere.... without any talent...
> 
> ...good to see the end of the protestant work ethic



And the beginning of the lotto work ethic.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> No that is not what it means, and you are taking that out of context.
> The way she won't be spoken to is to have someone yelling at here: "Your head is so far up your arse you can smell shit".
> 
> Now, I may be a unique individual, but I won't be spoken to like that, either.
> ...


Yes, comments of that kind were particularly out of order, but that's just Jade, and posession of a mouth the size of South East London is who she is. 

What rankles is Shilpa's assertation that she doesn't care if Jade speaks to others like that, she won't tolerate Jade speaking to _her_ like that - as if she's a bit more special than most. And again, those comments were made after a mundane exchange, not this latest row.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

acid priest said:
			
		

> She hasn't screamed and shouted at others in the way she has Shilpa, but that's only because the 'stock cube row' (which, be fair, Shilpa did instigate) was the latest in a long line of disagreements and as such the animosity has reached a head. When it came to, say, Ken - they never got beyond a couple of minor altercations, but it would have got worse. And Jade only started screaming after a number of heated exchanges - not immediately, as though she couldn't help herself.
> 
> Besides, the remarks of Shilpa's that I mentioned earlier were made last week, before any of the outright screaming matches.




Shilpa started the conversation about the stock cubes and Jade used it to loose her mind banshee style and actually illustrate the depth of her own self hatred, which she is doing a very good job of projecting onto Shilpa.

BTW, whilst travelling in India I was frequently addressed as Madam and ma'am, it's a cultural nicety.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

acid priest said:
			
		

> She hasn't screamed and shouted at others in the way she has Shilpa, but that's only because the 'stock cube row' (which, be fair, Shilpa did instigate)



Have you actually seen that? Because I swear you are/have been watching a different show.,


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 18, 2007)

Jade's been successful because she's had a good agent and when required has obviously worked hard at being in the right place at the right time.

But as they say, you can take the girl out of Bermondsey, but you can't take Bermondsey out of the girl.

I've seen all of about 20 minutes of compressed 'Shilpatime' and TBH she's a stuck up, pampered little cow who also happens to have inherited some outstanding genes for looks - in UK parlance she's a Liz Hurley-style sloan who's up against an authentically w/c Londoner who's managed to make a pile of money. 

I'm no fan of Jade, but quite frankly telling someone that their head is up their arse is hardly breaking new grounds in invective is it? I've been called worse than that in meetings FFS. 

You couldn't pay me to spend time locked up with either of them.

Interesting statement from C4


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2007)

acid priest said:
			
		

> What rankles is Shilpa's assertation that she doesn't care if Jade speaks to others like that, she won't tolerate Jade speaking to _her_ like that - as if she's a bit more special than most. And again, those comments were made after a mundane exchange, not this latest row.



 

I think you're looking for things.  That could just mean that "if other people are fine with that behaviour then that is up to them, but I am not OK with it."

which isn't really "acting superior" but just drawing your limits of what is acceptable IMO.

anyway.  all this is besides the point.  she could be acting like the queen of fucking sheba and she still shouldn't have to put up with what she has put up with.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> We can't see any racism, if there is racism we call people in on it.
> 
> .



One word...denial.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2007)

Me saying: I don't give a fuck how you talk to someone else, just don't talk to me like that *ISN'T* being superior....


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Yes, comments of that kind were particularly out of order, but that's just Jade, and posession of a mouth the size of South East London is who she is. What rankles is Shilpa's assertation that she doesn't care if Jade speaks to others like that, she won't tolerate Jade speaking to _her_ like that - as if she's a bit more special than most. And again, those comments were made after a mundane exchange, not this latest row.



2 points:

1/ That's just Jade is an inadequate excuse. No one should be permitted to behave like that. Not you, not me, not him/her over there, and not Jade.

2/ Shilpa's assertion means nothing of the kind. She won't be spoken to like that herself does not mean she's happy other people are spoken to in that way, just that it's up to them to say if they are not happy.

Dirk dealt with this day one:

Donny: So you Dirk Fucking Benedict
Dirk: I don't usually use the second name.
Result? People treat Dirlk with respect.
People also treat Germaine (JACKSON) with respect, well, Jade and co. may not have racist feelings about black people, but this does not mean they don't have those feelings for Asian folk.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 18, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Me saying: I don't give a fuck how you talk to someone else, just don't talk to me like that *ISN'T* being superior....




yeh, i agree - that point made me wonder as well..

it's not setting yourself up above other people, it's just saying i won't tolerate even if others will. quite different..


----------



## sorter (Jan 18, 2007)

C4's statement tells me we going to witness even worse behaviour tonight. 

they have come out with a statement at last, changed thier angle on racism and CPW have pulled sponsorship.

what on earth has happened in there now??


----------



## Numbers (Jan 18, 2007)

lol @ "shilpa started the stock cube arguement."  by mentioning the Oxo etc.. does that justify Goody's response?  not in a million years.


----------



## Brockway (Jan 18, 2007)

I remember Jade in BB and thought at the time what an unpleasant, bullying cunt. So I've been amazed by her popularity since. Good to know that she is showing her true colours again - hopefully someone will kill her when she gets out.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Shilpa started the conversation about the stock cubes and Jade used it to loose her mind banshee style and actually illustrate the depth of her own self hatred, which she is doing a very good job of projecting onto Shilpa.
> 
> BTW, whilst travelling in India I was frequently addressed as Madam and ma'am, it's a cultural nicety.


The way I witnessed it, Shilpa went off on a bit of a rant about the stock cubes, at first (admittedly mildly) taking it out on Cleo, before confronting the others. Jade was moderate and reasonably helpful in her initial responses, but became aggravated after Shilpa's condescending 'you don't cook it like that' lecture and claims that the stock cubes were the only thing she ordered off the list (which to be fair she retracted afterwards, but it's puzzling that she would claim that in the first place). Jade's hollering display came at least two minutes into the exchange and escalated considerably after Shilpa instructed her to have elocution lessons. 

Jade's subsequent insults were way over the top, sure, but just as Shilpa possibly doesn't intend or recognise her superior behaviour for reasons of her protected background, Jade's insecurities and the nature of her current environment are liable to blend into emotional semtex for a character who is famous for being a loose cannon.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Brockway said:
			
		

> I remember Jade in BB and thought at the time what an unpleasant, bullying cunt. So I've been amazed by her popularity since. Good to know that she is showing her true colours again - hopefully someone will kill her when she gets out.



Fuck sake thats harsh!!!!!!

you are all hysteria tripping!!!!


----------



## Griff (Jan 18, 2007)

Brockway said:
			
		

> I remember Jade in BB and thought at the time what an unpleasant, bullying cunt. So I've been amazed by her popularity since. Good to know that she is showing her true colours again - hopefully someone will kill her when she gets out.



Fucking hell, she's hardly Myra Hindley.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

acid priest said:
			
		

> The way I witnessed it, Shilpa went off on a bit of a rant about the stock cubes, at first (admittedly mildly) taking it out on Cleo, before confronting the others. Jade was moderate and reasonably helpful in her initial responses, but became aggravated after Shilpa's condescending 'you don't cook it like that' lecture and claims that the stock cubes were the only thing she ordered off the list (which to be fair she retracted afterwards, but it's puzzling that she would claim that in the first place). Jade's hollering display came at least two minutes into the exchange and escalated considerably after Shilpa instructed her to have elocution lessons.
> 
> Jade's subsequent insults were way over the top, sure, but just as Shilpa possibly doesn't intend or recognise her superior behaviour for reasons of her protected background, Jade's insecurities and the nature of her current environment are liable to blend into emotional semtex for a character who is famous for being a loose cannon.



Yet again , a very excellent post, i wish i could type as fast as i think


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Fucking hell, she's hardly Myra Hindley.



Perspective shot too pieces yet again


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Jade became aggravated after Shilpa's condescending 'you don't cook it like that' lecture and claims that the stock cubes were the only thing she ordered off the list (which to be fair she retracted afterwards, but it's puzzling that she would claim that in the first place).



1. After days of victimisation, Shilpa may have been a little tense when she approached that conversation.

2. You don't cook it like that, it's a fact. Why not mention it? I would.

3. She withdrew the comment, sure - but did you see the treatment she was meted out when she placed the order in the first place? She had to fight to get those stock cubes in the first place, and then the girls used all of them anyway. It's petty, sure, but she simply tried to pull them up on it. Is that so terribly wrong it justifies the reaction? You know it isn't.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Perspective shot too pieces yet again



You should have spelling lessons


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> You should have spelling lessons



teach me balbi!!!!


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Someone said that CW would be nut's to pull out given the increased viewing, and yesterday or the day before, they were right. 
This lastest move by CW sugests, now that this thing has blown up out of all proportions, that they might well be shitting it a little over the reaction to their business from what must be an enormous UK & European 'Asian' customer base. 
That is argualbly, far more important to them than a couple of million extra ad hits.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Have you actually seen that? Because I swear you are/have been watching a different show.,



She lost it in the kitchen and stormed out to confront the others - always likely to result in a confrontation with a character like Jade.




			
				tony1798 said:
			
		

> lol @ "shilpa started the stock cube arguement."  by mentioning the Oxo etc.. does that justify Goody's response?  not in a million years.



But she did start it. I'm not saying it justifies Jade's response, but at the same time Shilpa can't be painted as the meek peace-keeper. Roles reversed, I can quite imagine that Jade's confrontation would be a lot more abrasive. 




			
				tommers said:
			
		

> anyway.  all this is besides the point.  she could be acting like the queen of fucking sheba and she still shouldn't have to put up with what she has put up with.



But would she still command the full sympathy of the media?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> teach me balbi!!!!



Wrong forum


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> SThis lastest move by CW sugests, now that this thing has blown up out of all proportions, they they might well be shitting it a little over the reaction to their business from what must be an enormous UK & European 'asian' customer base.
> That is argualbly, far more important than a couple of million extra ad hits.



It is worth considering the number of Asian people involved at different levels in the mobile phone industry, which may have some bearing on this.

But I do feel a little sorry for jade, you know, particularly as (news just in) her perfume has now been withdrawn, at least until she leaves the house.

The debate on racism can't ignore the ugly cynicism of Endemol to put Jade back into the house and allow a situation to continue in which she slowly destroys herself. 

They should have stepped in already. Now three foolish girls have ruined careers, we have an international debate on race, and the reputation of the country for tolerance lies in tatters (because nothing has been done). And Shilpa is going through hell.

That isn't fair, BB has never been fair, and while it's train-wreck TV that sucks you in, I'd be a whole heap happier if broadcasters dumped the reality format and got back into making programmes again, with actors, scripts and so on.

By the way, I think Shilpa's a good person, and I can see her - once the dust has settled - appealing to people not to persecute the three witches.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

acid priest said:
			
		

> The way I witnessed it, Shilpa went off on a bit of a rant about the stock cubes, at first (admittedly mildly) taking it out on Cleo, before confronting the others. Jade was moderate and reasonably helpful in her initial responses, but became aggravated after Shilpa's condescending 'you don't cook it like that' lecture and claims that the stock cubes were the only thing she ordered off the list (which to be fair she retracted afterwards, but it's puzzling that she would claim that in the first place). Jade's hollering display came at least two minutes into the exchange and escalated considerably after Shilpa instructed her to have elocution lessons.
> 
> Jade's subsequent insults were way over the top, sure, but just as Shilpa possibly doesn't intend or recognise her superior behaviour for reasons of her protected background, Jade's insecurities and the nature of her current environment are liable to blend into emotional semtex for a character who is famous for being a loose cannon.



Try as you might to convince me......Jade was shouting and swearing long before Shilpa told her to get some elecution lessons....The way I see it is quite simple...Treat me like you like to be treated. Treat me with the same respect that I treat you.

Jade is famous for being one of the nation's 'court jesters'. Yeah she may enjoy her status, have money and live well but she isn't proud of herself, not deep down.....Her insecurities and jealousy are what have fuelled her hate for Shilpa, it's a very common way of justifying ones behaviour.


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2007)

acid priest said:
			
		

> But would she still command the full sympathy of the media?



I have heard a lot of people blaming her for the fights.  In Big Brother's Big Brain on Sunday there was a whole segment dedicated to blaming her for it.  "can a scapegoat ever be to blame for their treatment?"

it's victim blaming IMO.  nobody has said she is perfect but the reaction from jade et al has been completely disproportionate.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

acid priest said:
			
		

> She lost it in the kitchen and stormed out to confront the others - always likely to result in a confrontation with a character like Jade.



No point is there in addressing the context in which this happened, which I tried to raise within the post you just quoted?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Yet again , a very excellent post, i wish i could type as fast as i think


 

My downfall is usually typing faster than I think...


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 18, 2007)

Anyway, so the sponsors have pulled out,  causing stress. But the ad agencies will be loving the ratings.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Try as you might to convince me......Jade was shouting and swearing long before Shilpa told her to get some elecution lessons....The way I see it is quite simple...Treat me like you like to be treated. Treat me with the same respect that I treat you.
> 
> Jade is famous for being one of the nation's 'court jesters'. Yeah she may enjoy her status, have money and live well but she isn't proud of herself, not deep down.....Her insecurities and jealousy are what have fuelled her hate for Shilpa, it's a very common way of justifying ones behaviour.



So what do you call someone who's main fear is not being recognised by the housemates or the public???

insecure?????


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Try as you might to convince me......Jade was shouting and swearing long before Shilpa told her to get some elecution lessons....The way I see it is quite simple...Treat me like you like to be treated. Treat me with the same respect that I treat you.



There was a bit of a debate on DS (and some of you know how thorough they are!) that Shilpa actually said etiquette lessons and Jade not knowing what etiquette was interpreted it as elecution when she was shouting about it. 

Shilpa saying etiquette would make more sense. Poise and manners etc...


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> So what do you call someone who's main fear is not being recognised by the housemates or the public???insecure?????



Erm, not particularly. In this case, you call them a foreign celebrity in a strange land. It's not an unnatural thing to worry about in her situation, and that was said in the pre-entry to house interview, and was essentially a throw away line. The intention was to charm. 

Why are you so determined to protect this indifensible behaviour using these solipsistic arguments anyway?


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> So what do you call someone who's main fear is not being recognised by the housemates or the public???
> 
> insecure?????



everybody has worries, anxieties and insecurities.  so?


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> There was a bit of a debate on DS (and some of you know how thorough they are!) that Shilpa actually said etiquette lessons and Jade not knowing what etiquette was interpreted it as elecution when she was shouting about it.
> 
> Shilpa saying etiquette would make more sense. Poise and manners etc...




that would make sense.  she was talking about manners earlier in the argument.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> No point is there in addressing the context in which this happened, which I tried to raise within the post you just quoted?


The context: after a protracted period of perceived harrassment from Jade et al, yes? But the superiority has always been there - right from the start. Call it a personality clash then.

It's great to _share_ knowledge of cookery and all that, but not so great to _tell_ - in decidedly school ma'am-ish manner. It serves as placing social barriers in the way and as such winds people up. I'm not justifying Jade's reaction.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Erm, not particularly. In this case, you call them a foreign celebrity in a strange land. It's not an unnatural thing to worry about in her situation, and that was said in the pre-entry to house interview, and was essentially a throw away line. The intention was to charm.
> 
> Why are you so determined to protect this indifensible behaviour using these solipsistic arguments anyway?




Try using words i understand 

Call it balance!!...whilst jade and the other two look  like utter muppets in there, all this whiter than white talk about shilpa is nauseating.........

She is as planted up her own arse as the rest of them


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Call it balance!!...whilst jade and the other two look  like utter muppets in there, all this whiter than white talk about shilpa is nauseating.........
> 
> She is as planted up her own arse as the rest of them



Hear hear.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 18, 2007)

Considering she is such a huge star (dont foget that for literally billions of people bollywood films are as big if not bigger than Hollywood ones) I think Shilpa is surprisingly down to earth.

I cant imagine someone like Nicole Kidman or Angelina Jolie staying in the house more than five minutes.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Try using words i understand



Take no notice Haylz. He loves using uncommon words. Right annoys me sometimes


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Considering she is such a huge star (dont foget that for literally billions of people bollywood films are as big if not bigger than Hollywood ones) I think Shilpa is surprisingly down to earth.
> 
> I cant imagine someone like Nicole Kidman or Angelina Jolie staying in the house more than five minutes.



Depends on your motives i suppose, i mean most in the house must be on some soon to be disclosed PR venture


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> So what do you call someone who's main fear is not being recognised by the housemates or the public???
> 
> insecure?????



Yes....Spoilt maybe, maybe even self-centred, so what?
Shilpa hasn't sat on her arse for 2 weeks hating on Jo, Jade, Jack and Danielle.....She hasn't looked for and seized every opportunity to poke fun of them, bully them and purposefully hate them.

She may be stuck up, need to live a bit whatever...nobody is perfect but she doesn't deserve the bollucks that has been thrown at her in the house, to her face or behind her back, I don't care.

She is starting to fight back.....She has to. She was breaking down and in that position she had two choices....walk out of figth back. 

Put yourself in her position...Jade and I would have come to blows if it were me she had abused in that way. 

Even though I'd like to think I could walk away and laugh, I'm worried that her bitterness would be contagious......I know that because I can be just like her, that's why I understand her....I think that's why we all do....

Unfortunately Shilpa's fightback will give people ammunition to justify their own bad behaviour....that's the way it goes. Some of us have short memories, especailly when we weren't the ones getting it in the neck.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Take no notice Haylz. He loves using uncommon words. Right annoys me sometimes



it was the solop slop word that did it for me


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> it was the solop slop word that did it for me



what's a dimella?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> She is as planted up her own arse as the rest of them


I agree.
Even more reason then, why none of them have the right to do/be doing what they have.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

acid priest said:
			
		

> It's great to _share_ knowledge of cookery and all that, but not so great to _tell_



In the same manner, surely, as the earlier chicken-cooking lessons? They started that one, Oxo-gate was simply the inevitable reaction. I see no wrong there.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Shilpa saying etiquette would make more sense. Poise and manners etc...



Good point....bascially saying she has no manners and should get some.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Considering she is such a huge star (dont foget that for literally billions of people bollywood films are as big if not bigger than Hollywood ones) I think Shilpa is surprisingly down to earth.
> 
> I cant imagine someone like Nicole Kidman or Angelina Jolie staying in the house more than five minutes.



I agree with you. She seems very doen to earth considering what sort of life she probably has in India.

I think her entrance video was trying to make her out to be a spoilt princess type. I even comented about it on this thread as she was going in, but after seeing her in there for a few days i started to think there was a bit of spin put into the editing of it. It's quite easy to cut up an interview and reinterpret it.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

I also have to say I have never got the impression of her being stuck-up. I find her very Indian, which some may interpret as stand-offish, but it isn't. It's simply a cultural difference. And it seems to me you can't dismiss the actions of the terrible trio as simply a cultural clash on the one hand, and deny Shilpa the right to act according to her upbringing (and culture).

Also - remember her reaction to Jade's grandparents? She wasn't stuck-up at all. She was very nice. She has a lot of respect for her elders. She even packed Ken's clothes for him.

EDIT TO ADD: Ooh, we are on the 100th page.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> what's a dimella?



What's an embryon?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 18, 2007)

> Ooh, we are on the 100th page.



63 - you need 4001 posts to make 100 pages...


----------



## Griff (Jan 18, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> 63 - you need 4001 posts to make 100 pages...



Says page 100 to me.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> 63 - you need 4001 posts to make 100 pages...



How instructive. Must be the way I'm viewing it. In which case I stand corrected - I have a hundred pages. You don't. 


The way this one's going, you'll prolly have a hundred pages before too long...


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 18, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> 63 - you need 4001 posts to make 100 pages...




63 for me, but it depends on your settings.

and so what?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> In the same manner, surely, as the earlier chicken-cooking lessons? They started that one, Oxo-gate was simply the inevitable reaction. I see no wrong there.


Maybe. The animosity is some way down the road now, so most things can be seen as a reaction to something that happened before. But I still feel that Shilpa has come across as particularly condescending from the beginning, also with Jackiey - witness early on the brevity of her patience when attempting to organise a task and others attempted to disagree with her. That was before any tangible group bullying, which again I'm not defending, as that sucks profoundly.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 18, 2007)

Pah, all you less that 40 posts per page people...

63 or 100 pages of shite is what it is...



> But I still feel that Shilpa has come across as particularly condescending from the beginning, also with Jackiey



A chimpanzee could be made to look condescending next to Jackiey...


----------



## Fruitloop (Jan 18, 2007)

And the chimp would be bang on, IMO.

What amazes me is that anyone would take the actions of these pointless minted fuckwits as being in any way representative of anything other than themselves.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 18, 2007)

Fruitloop said:
			
		

> And the chimp would be bang on, IMO.
> 
> What amazes me is that anyone would take the actions of these pointless minted fuckwits as being in any way representative of anything other than themselves.


Word. But hey, falling ratings must be saved, international relations notwithstanding.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 18, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Interesting stuff Lou.
> I haven't seen last nights yet so can't comment on that.
> 
> Did you see Jade's drawing on Big Brain? She draws like a 5 year old: no spacial awareness and an inability to draw three dimensional objects or understand perspective. That often points to frontal lobe cognitive limitations. I'm not going to say anymore than that, but she probably needs a bit more compassion than derision if that's the case...
> (see paragraph 34 onwards: http://www.humboldt.edu/~morgan/fro3_s05.htm)



I know this is a reality TV show we're talking about here, and I know the person you're aiming at is Jade Goody who will certainly never read your post, but all the same that is a remarkably snide, cowardly and prejudicial little snippet.

How can you take it upon yourself to insinuate a diagnosis of frontal lobe damage (brain damage with all its associations) after having looked at a picture drawn by someone on a heavily edited reality TV show?

It's utterly ludicrous and a disturbing example of prejudice being constructed out of and supported by crude technocratic rubbish.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 18, 2007)

Carphone warehouse have pulled the plug now according to the BBC.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

acid priest said:
			
		

> witness early on the brevity of her patience when attempting to organise a task and others attempted to disagree with her.



What's condescending about being a little bit bossy? She's highly intelligent and sometimes likes to get things done, that's all. And once again, where Jackley refused to learn how to say her name, Shipla wandered off to repeat Dirk's name (which she had a problem with initially) again and again until she got things right. Being a little bit bossy isn't the same as being condescending.

I agree the animosity is a long way down the road, but I feel that Shipla was picked on from the moment the Goody's made it to the house. And it gathered steam, mostly (I note) as a result of Danielle.

Here's the script of how it was in the early days (Monday).This is a fantasy script.

It's 11:43, Jade and Jo are sitting in the living room,.

JO: I'm feeling insecure today.
JADE: Are you? Me too?
JO: Oh look, a pigeon..
JADE: Oh yes piggins, you gets them in Lahndon

<<Girls stare at pigeon>>
<<Girls stare some more>>
<<Pigeon stares at themm, shrugs, flies off>>>
<Girls continue staring>>

ENTER DANIELLE
DANIELLE: HI girls
Girls: HI Danielle
DANIELLE: What are you doing
Girls: We were staring at a pigeon.
DANIELLE: Oh really. I was staring at a pigeon in the other room, and that bitch, that bitch Shilpa, she came in and walked across the room and distracted me.
Girls: Bitch,
DANIELLE: I hate her, She's better-looking than me. She should just go back to...
JADE: Yeah. She gets right on my nerves. She looks at me like I'm stupid.

SHOUT FROM UK BB AUDIENCE: "YOU ARE STUPID, JADE, (that's why we love/loved you).

JO: Yeah, right 
JO: Thinks: (I'm so unhappy, I'm so worried about my dogs, I wish I had some money, I wonder if anyone can tell I'm feeling insecure. I'll just go along with these guys so no one can tell what I'm thinking.)

<<Danielle continues in same vein, filling space between the women by initiating nasty discussions about Shilpa, in her attempt to bond with the others, and get herself some attention)>>

<<Girls go along with this>>

Shilpa enters the room.
SHILPA: Hi Girls
JADE: (Explodes, now wound up by Danielle's constant bitching): Hi? You saying HI to me? Why? You're lucky to be in this house! WHy are you always cleaning up after yourself? What are you? You want to be in a clean house? You stuck up cow! Do they have clean houses in India...

And it's kind of gone on like that.

As I see it, Danielle as the instigator, and Jade as a patsy (who needs to leave for her own protection), and given Danielle's "She should go back home" comment and subsequent attempt to deny it, it's clear to me that Danielle has appealled to innate racial and cultural differnces to put her gang together, and is now trying to extricate herself, before she has to suffer the impact of the damage done.

EDITED TO ADD: And you also have to question the way she has manipulated the situation to put just enough anger into Jade when they are having a private moment, so that whenever the situation deteriorates, it's always Jade who looks like she's the ring-leader. And Danielle hides behind that.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

Interesting statement by Danielle in this interview from the Indie last November. If she was a politician she would "stop people coming into the country".

http://news.independent.co.uk/people/profiles/article1963221.ece

Edited becauase i'm a numpty and had too many https in the link...


----------



## newbie (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> it seems to me you can't dismiss the actions of the terrible trio as simply a cultural clash on the one hand, and deny Shilpa the right to *act* according to her upbringing (and culture).



indeed, I see an actress whenever she's on the screen.  she's good at it too, same as she's good at pushing other peoples buttons.  Jade said something about not trusting her as far as she could throw her** and i rather agree.



**  I paraphrase, she's inarticulate especially when cross and actually scrambled the cliche but that doesn't matter because she conveyed meaning, which is what 'proper' spoken English is about


----------



## chazegee (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Interesting statement by Danielle in this interview from the Indie last November. If she was a politician she would "stop people coming into the country".
> 
> http://http://news.independent.co.uk/people/profiles/article1963221.ece



Can't work link...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Interesting statement by Danielle in this interview from the Indie last November. If she was a politician she would "stop people coming into the country".
> 
> http://http://news.independent.co.uk/people/profiles/article1963221.ece



That's OK - next time she goes abroad to spread her flange (sorry, do some modelling) we can stop her coming into the country...


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 18, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Considering she is such a huge star (dont foget that for literally billions of people bollywood films are as big if not bigger than Hollywood ones) I think Shilpa is surprisingly down to earth.
> 
> I cant imagine someone like Nicole Kidman or Angelina Jolie staying in the house more than five minutes.



Yeah, exactly. Big-name Bollywood actors get treated like royalty in India, they're expected to behave in certain ways. Under those circumstances I can imagine them becoming quite insulated from reality, so the way Shilpa has adapted is quite impressive. She's made mistakes, but i've got a lot of time for her.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> indeed, I see an actress whenever she's on the screen.  she's good at it too, same as she's good at pushing other peoples buttons.  Jade said something about not trusting her as far as she could throw her** and i rather agree.
> 
> **  I paraphrase, she's inarticulate especially when cross and actually scrambled the cliche but that doesn't matter because she conveyed meaning, which is what 'proper' spoken English is about



I wouldn't trust any of them, but that doesn't give the right to abuse them.

Who is having problems conveying meaning then? Who isn't speaking 'proper' English?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

chazegee said:
			
		

> Can't work link...



Sorted now...


----------



## newbie (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Who is having problems conveying meaning then? Who isn't speaking 'proper' English?



I think everybody in the house speaks 'proper' English.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

Danielle said:
			
		

> am not a politician but...
> 
> If I was, I'd get more people into work and stop people coming into the country. There's so many people who come into England because they know they can get benefits. People who already live here should get the jobs. But I don't really know much about politics.


Sun Reader.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 18, 2007)

> I wouldn't trust any of them, but that doesn't give the right to abuse them.



Yes it does - they are celebs, they volountarily put themselves in the public's eye and shout 'Love me love me!! Feed my insecurity with your fickle adulation and capricious whims!!!!'

Anyone who does that is fair game. I have a smidgen of sympathy for papp surrounded slebs sometimes - but then I realise that the proper ones get paid more than the GDP of some African countries for poisoning our culture with their foetid visual and audio offerings, and the ones like Goody and Danielle draw attention to the talent-and-redeeming feature-vacuums they are by actively courting the papps and then crying about it when 200 are parked outside their door.

If you make a Faustian bargain expect to take the consequences...


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Sun Reader.



Interesting point. 

It shows that these impressionable and not particularly bright women have had their racial button activated by years of pure drivel and lies over immigration pouring out of the xenophobic mainstream press - the very same media that now leads the witch hunt against the women for acting according to the programming that self-same media has put in place.

While the behavious is unnacceptable in itself, it's a good time to remember a previous poster who described the girls as "our monsters", people who reflect and are part of our society.

They personify an ugliness years of blinkered nationalistic foreign policy and attutudes to immigration have created.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 18, 2007)

> If I was, I'd get more people into work and stop people coming into the country. There's so many people who come into England because they know they can get benefits. People who already live here should get the jobs. But I don't really know much about politics.




LOL...and this is the same girl who admits to never having done a days work in her life.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Interesting point.
> 
> It shows that these impressionable and not particularly bright women have had their racial button activated by years of pure drivel and lies over immigration pouring out of the xenophobic mainstream press - the very same media that now leads the witch hunt against the women for acting according to the programming that self-same media has put in place.
> 
> ...




that or they don't actually expect anyone to actually beleive the drivel they write and are appaulled that some one would...


----------



## Augie March (Jan 18, 2007)

Brockway said:
			
		

> I remember Jade in BB and thought at the time what an unpleasant, bullying cunt. So I've been amazed by her popularity since. Good to know that she is showing her true colours again - hopefully someone will kill her when she gets out.



What an utterly unpleasant thing to say. 

Are some people having a laugh on here, or are they actually full of disgusting vitrolic bile?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 18, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> What an utterly unpleasant thing to say.
> 
> Are some people having a laugh on here, or are they actually full of disgusting vitrolic bile?


for some reaso they do not equaite their own unthinking violence with the unthinking violence they are rallying against... a commone problem..


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 18, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> What an utterly unpleasant thing to say.
> 
> Are some people having a laugh on here, or are they actually full of disgusting vitrolic bile?



BB is the modern day Town Stocks.  What do you expect?


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 18, 2007)

edit..cant be arsed.
peace....


----------



## Augie March (Jan 18, 2007)

I actually do think there needs to be a 10 minute hate for some people in this country. Just so they can release all their pent-up aggression for the day and not have to inflict it on everyone else.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Augie March said:
			
		

> I actually do think there needs to be a 10 minute hate for some people in this country. Just so they can release all their pent-up aggression for the day and not have to inflict it on everyone else.




ofcourse, next week we will be back to pete docherty et al


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> ofcourse, next week we will be back to pete docherty et al



But to be fair, he is a wanker of the highest order.

Famous for being a smack head.  Great!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Interesting point.
> 
> It shows that these impressionable and not particularly bright women have had their racial button activated by years of pure drivel and lies over immigration pouring out of the xenophobic mainstream press - the very same media that now leads the witch hunt against the women for acting according to the programming that self-same media has put in place.
> 
> ...



Well said!

It was me who described them as 'our monsters', I could have said 'our babies' as their behaviour is as immature as it is hideous.

My whole point was that we have created them...We have also celebrated them and some of now are trying to justify them because it's all a little too close to home for comfort. Looking at them, seeing parts of ourselves.


----------



## zed (Jan 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted by  Danielle
> am not a politician but...
> 
> If I was, I'd get more people into work and stop people coming into the country. There's so many people who come into England because they know they can get benefits. People who already live here should get the jobs. But I don't really know much about politics.



   Brilliant.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> But to be fair, he is a wanker of the highest order.
> Famous for being a smack head.  Great!



And, at his best, not a bad poet. Though his best is gone, but all the same - nothing to do with big brother.

Point on hate is though. The way humans work, it's always easier to force a social bond by having a hate figure of some kind, rather than any collective, shared vision.

And that's what's happened in the Big Brother house.

They really are our monsters, aren't they?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> that or they don't actually expect anyone to actually beleive the drivel they write and are appaulled that some one would...



I believe they know full well that people believe what they right, if they say they don't it's an excuse to deny responsibility.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> But to be fair, he is a wanker of the highest order.
> 
> Famous for being a smack head.  Great!




Exactly....


----------



## Augie March (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> ofcourse, next week we will be back to pete docherty et al



England's ever changing face of hate!

Who's picture will *you* be screaming your guts out with un-filtered rage at next week?

Will it be Pete Doherty, Jade Goody or Christiano Ronaldo?

Step up and hate your life away!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Point on hate is though. The way humans work, it's always easier to force a social bond by having a hate figure of some kind, rather than any collective, shared vision.


......and that is exactly what has been going on in the bb house.


----------



## wishface (Jan 18, 2007)

i've just seen on the news that Shilpa has filmed a diary room scene wherein she says she didn't feel Jade was being racist. Somehow I suspect C4 put her up to this. This whole affair is getting uglier.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> i've just seen on the news that Shilpa has filmed a diary room scene wherein she says she didn't feel Jade was being racist. Somehow I suspect C4 put her up to this. This whole affair is getting uglier.



Shilpa hasn't actually heard any of the 'racist' comments made about her so it isn't likely she'd say she felt that way.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

Interesting.....


> Jowell: CBB is "presenting racism as entertainment"
> Day 16, 17:26 UTC - by James Welsh
> 
> Culture secretary Tessa Jowell has said that Celebrity Big Brother is "presenting racism as entertainment."
> ...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Well said!
> 
> It was me who described them as 'our monsters', I could have said 'our babies' as their behaviour is as immature as it is hideous.
> 
> My whole point was that we have created them...We have also celebrated them and some of now are trying to justify them because it's all a little too close to home for comfort. Looking at them, seeing parts of ourselves.



I have not heard anyone justifying their behaviour i think most have agreed what muppets they have been............


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Shilpa hasn't actually heard any of the 'racist' comments made about her so it isn't likely she'd say she felt that way.



And the racism came from Danielle, not Jade, so BB asked the wrong question.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

> Channel 4 have a remit which they have an obligation to broadcast to.


So true.....loads of irony there considering the 'remit' of Ch4 has always been to celebrate the multiculturalism and diversity of this country..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> And the racism came from Danielle, not Jade, so BB asked the wrong question.



You are right, but then again Shilpa hasn't heard danielle being racist either.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Shilpa hasn't actually heard any of the 'racist' comments made about her so it isn't likely she'd say she felt that way.




See now if that was me i would feel a bit hopeful that shilpa had said this 

Why the insistence that she is a victim, do you know exactly what she thinks or in the least what her daily movements or perceptions are at this point???

Or are you speaking through her??????


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I have not heard anyone justifying their behaviour i think most have agreed what muppets they have been............



The jusification has been in the way that people have suggested shilpa has brought it on herself.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> See now if that was me i would feel a bit hopeful that shilpa had said this
> 
> Why the insistence that she is a victim, do you know exactly what she thinks or in the least what her daily movements or perceptions are at this point???
> 
> Or are you speaking through her??????


  Meowwwwwwww!

My opinions have been formed by what I have seen, not what Shilpa has seen.

My opinions have also been formed by being British and having experiences and knowledge of the ways in which this country and it's people work. Hell, I am one of them after all.

Shilpa has repeatedly shown and said she is being victimised, whether she knows the depth of it or not.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> The jusification has been in the way that people have suggested shilpa has brought it on herself.



you are very good at twisting interpretation to suit you own agenda!!!

thats not what i meant.


----------



## Lily (Jan 18, 2007)

I havn't read this thread. Is there really any point in starting at the beginning or will someone give me the gist in a nutshell so to speak?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

Lily said:
			
		

> I havn't read this thread. Is there really any point in starting at the beginning or will someone give me the gist in a nutshell so to speak?



This thread is an impressive document on the way people are thinking. You could build a cultural studies or sociology thesis on what's in here. Read it if you have time.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> you are very good at twisting interpretation to suit you own agenda!!!
> 
> thats not what i meant.



I'm not trying to.....but while we're on the subject, the same could be said of you and the rest of the posters here, no? Maybe it's the way i'm reading you, people often read me in another way to the one I meant. It happens.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> but while we're on the subject, the same could be said of you and the rest of the posters here, no? Maybe it's the way i'm reading you, people often read me in another way to the one I meant. It happens.



Microcosm..macrocosm


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 18, 2007)

Lily said:
			
		

> I havn't read this thread. Is there really any point in starting at the beginning or will someone give me the gist in a nutshell so to speak?



Things in BB bad.  People on thread bad as Jade for calling Jade names.  Someone banned for arse raping comment.  30 pages of discussion on said comment.  Jade - a product of our current society?. Kittens.

Or something like that.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to.....but while we're on the subject, the same could be said of you and the rest of the posters here, no? Maybe it's the way i'm reading you, people often read me in another way to the one I meant. It happens.



thats cool if you can take anothers view point and remain impartial.....


----------



## zed (Jan 18, 2007)

Lily said:
			
		

> I havn't read this thread. Is there really any point in starting at the beginning or will someone give me the gist in a nutshell so to speak?



Speculation about what the housemates might be like.

People saying who were their favourites.

Ocassional arguments about whether people had the right to call Jade a moronic cunt.  These same people were sometimes called 'nasty cunts' by the people (dubversion) who didn't like Jade being called those things.

Rutita1 popping up and talking about racism.

Ocassional arguments about whether people had the right to call Jade's mum a moronic cunt.  These same people were sometimes called 'nasty cunts' by the people (dubversion) who didn't like Jade's mum being called those things.

More speculation about who might bet chucked out. 

People saying how much of a prick Leo Sayer is.

All hell breaking loose withe the Jade/Shilpa fallout

Rutita1 popping up and talking about racism.

Ocassional arguments about whether people had the right to call Jade a moronic cunt.  These same people were sometimes called 'nasty cunts' by the people (dubversion) who didn't like Jade being called those things.

Someone got banned for saying something not very nice.


----------



## Lily (Jan 18, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Kittens.


 Oh! Thanks I'll take it from here then.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> thats cool if you can take anothers view point and remain impartial.....



Of course I take other's comments on board, but just don't always agree with them. That's normal isn't it?

I haven't got an agenda as such, however do see that my opinions, ideals and reading of this whole situation speaks volumes about my own experience and identity, just like your opinions and ideals represent you.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Rutita1 popping up and talking about racism.
> 
> .



 What shame you haven't read or picked up on any of the other points i've made.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Of course I take other's comments on board, but just don't always agree with them. That's normal isn't it?
> 
> I haven't got an agenda as such, however do see that my opinions, ideals and reading of this whole situation speaks volumes about my own experience and identity, just like your opinions and ideals represent you.



I dont identify with jade or shilpa....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I dont identify with jade or shilpa....



No? I do in so much as I know people like them, have/have had similar personality traits to them, have experience of where they are both from and the cultures they represent.
As a woman, I identify with their principals, insecurities etc...
As a human, I identify with their inconsistancies and contradictions etc..


----------



## Aravis (Jan 18, 2007)

Just caught a thing on the news about Jade visiting India, footage of her in a sari doing a Bollywood dance spoof thingy.
Then she is shown walking down the road shouting loudly "urg, it stiiiinks". Then she is being shown a temple, and shouts loudly "gross, all the flies", before her Indian guide hastily tells her to be quite and not say disrespectful words.
Anyway, back to the is-it-racist debate. I would say more xenophobia/cultural insensitivity. Although I'm buggered if I know how Shilpa supposedly has such a different culture.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

The debate is not just about racism...it's also about cultural insensitivities, the celebration and attack on popular culture, the wider implications of the 'brit' mentality, personal and social responsibilty, emotional maturity, self awareness, bullying, manipulative behaviour, blah blah blah....


----------



## N_igma (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> the wider implications of the 'brit' mentality



The ramblings of 3 silly girls are about as representative of the Brit mentality as 6 attempted suicide bombers are of the Muslim Brit mentality. Fuck all.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> No? I do in so much as I know people like them, have/have had similar personality traits to them, have experience of where they are both from and the cultures they represent.
> As a woman, I identify with their principals, insecurities etc...
> As a human, I identify with their inconsistancies and contradictions etc..




They are as far apart form me either way of the scale as you can get...

I just think its been blown out of all proportion and that in no way detracts from how you feel its just my opinion as you said


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> The ramblings of 3 silly girls are about as representative of the Brit mentality as 6 attempted suicide bombers are of the Muslim Brit mentality. Fuck all.



IMO, British women do represent a *part* of the Brit mentality, just as British suicide bombers represent a *part* of it too. They are British afterall, who else are they representing?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 18, 2007)

The eviction interviews are going to be errrm "interesting"

Jade has the same agent as Davina, Dermot and Russell brand...


----------



## zed (Jan 18, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> The ramblings of 3 silly girls are about as representative of the Brit mentality as 6 attempted suicide bombers are of the Muslim Brit mentality. Fuck all.



Was halfway through writing a similar thing.

There are no 'messages' or lessons the wider public can learn.  Other than to make sure their kids concentrate at school.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> They are as far apart form me either way of the scale as you can get...



Fair enough. TBH, i don't see they that close to me either, but I can still identify with them. All of the issues this has brought up interest me, not just one, or some.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> IMO, British women do represent a *part* of the Brit mentality, just as British suicide bombers represent a *part* of it too. They are British afterall, who else are they representing?



I'm talking about the wider mentality.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> The eviction interviews are going to be errrm "interesting"
> 
> Jade has the same agent as Davina, Dermot and Russell brand...




Its just farcical innit


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

zed said:
			
		

> Other than to make sure their kids concentrate at school.



That is a bloody good place to start.


----------



## lenny101 (Jan 18, 2007)

Just showed Daniella on Chanel 4 news syaing "She can't even speak English properly, she should fuck off home".

To me that is racist.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> I'm talking about the wider mentality.



Wider as in majority?
Wider as in a section?


----------



## N_igma (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Wider as in majority?
> Wider as in a section?



The majority of the people and whites in particular. The very fact that 20,000 complaints have been made and hundreds of posts on this site against the comments show that their comments do not reflect the wider society/mentality.


----------



## academia (Jan 18, 2007)

Brockway said:
			
		

> I remember Jade in BB and thought at the time what an unpleasant, bullying cunt [...] hopefully someone will kill her when she gets out.



So does Brockway get banned too?
Surely advocating murder is worse than advocating arse rape?!?!?!?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> The majority of the people and whites in particular. The very fact that 20,000 complaints have been made and hundreds of posts on this site against the comments show that their comments do not reflect the wider society/mentality.



Yes and also neither does jade represent females in britain today


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 18, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> The majority of the people and whites in particular. The very fact that 20,000 complaints have been made and hundreds of posts on this site against the comments show that their comments do not reflect the wider society/mentality.



precisely... Im really offended that its being reported as 'the mentality of british citizens'

None of those three women who have been so vile represent me, they wouldnt be friends of mine and I dont share their repugnant views nor their behaviour.


----------



## wishface (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Shilpa hasn't actually heard any of the 'racist' comments made about her so it isn't likely she'd say she felt that way.


It was on BBC news; they said that tomorrow this scene would be shown. There's also another scene of Shilpa saying, ostensibly to CLeo, that she felt there was racism going on. Cleo said she felt it wasn't racism. She's obviously heard something recently that she's felt was that way offensive.

I would hope that she doesn't capitulate to spare the producer's blushes; this whole thing shouldn't be swept under the carpet. All i've heard from the makers/producers and C4 people is a pretty poor statement where they seem to deny there has been racism. These people are in denial and clearly only care about saving their own skins and not the behaviour of some ugly mouthy british slappers. That's sad.


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 18, 2007)

why didn't anyone tell me the new celebrity big brother has started  

anything interresting happened this series?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 18, 2007)

She will be, Sky have shown a scene from tomorrows show where Shilpa is in the diary room saying she wants to make it clear from her POV as a formal statement that she does NOT feel there was any racial prejudice or intent on Jades part.

I reckon she has probably been told the show is likely to be pulled and her ££ affected unless she backtracks because there is a row and they all need to smooth it over


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> why didn't anyone tell me the new celebrity big brother has started
> 
> anything interresting happened this series?


----------



## LDR (Jan 18, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I reckon she has probably been told the show is likely to be pulled and her ££ affected unless she backtracks because there is a row and they all need to smooth it over


She doesn't need the money, I think she's only there to raise her profile in Britain.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2007)

well I think there has been racism and that C4 have handled it badly. I also think it's been blown up out of all proportion by the tabloids who magnified and manufactured righteous outrage with very little in the way of mature analysis. Much like on this thread.


----------



## Blackmushroom (Jan 18, 2007)

I wonder what it would take for people to acknowledge racism, a lynching maybe?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> She will be, Sky have shown a scene from tomorrows show where Shilpa is in the diary room saying she wants to make it clear from her POV as a formal statement that she does NOT feel there was any racial prejudice or intent on Jades part.
> 
> I reckon she has probably been told the show is likely to be pulled and her ££ affected unless she backtracks because there is a row and they all need to smooth it over


I doubt it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> The majority of the people and whites in particular. The very fact that 20,000 complaints have been made and hundreds of posts on this site against the comments show that their comments do not reflect the wider society/mentality.



I agree to some extent. 
I wasn't just talking about white people. What gave you that impression?

Also, my comments about 'wider mentality' were more to do with our fascination with the creation of, celebration of and victimisation of people who haven't really done much, yet are the most popular role models and have people aspire to be like them.

Another issue is the whole bullying thing, and the aggressive way in which people conduct themselves, using aggression, fear, and sometimes violence as a way of winning an argument.

To be fair though 20,000 people is nothing. How many millions live in this country?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> It was on BBC news; they said that tomorrow this scene would be shown. There's also another scene of Shilpa saying, ostensibly to CLeo, that she felt there was racism going on. Cleo said she felt it wasn't racism. She's obviously heard something recently that she's felt was that way offensive.
> 
> .


My impression was she mused over that because of her chats with jj.....he pointed out to her that it could be a race thing.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> why didn't anyone tell me the new celebrity big brother has started
> 
> anything interresting happened this series?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> precisely... Im really offended that its being reported as 'the mentality of british citizens'
> 
> None of those three women who have been so vile represent me, they wouldnt be friends of mine and I dont share their repugnant views nor their behaviour.



I agree with you, but we can't deny they 'do' represent the ideas and aspiriations of many people.....who else is buying the mags, perfumes, etc etc...and making them famous?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Yes and also neither does jade represent females in britain today



What none?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I agree with you, but we can't deny they 'do' represent the ideas and aspiriations of many people.....who else is buying the mags, perfumes, etc etc...and making them famous?



Not me....just wanted to make that perfectly clear


----------



## tarannau (Jan 18, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> well I think there has been racism and that C4 have handled it badly. I also think it's been blown up out of all proportion by the tabloids who magnified and manufactured righteous outrage with very little in the way of mature analysis. Much like on this thread.



I think that's pretty much how I see it to - there's an amount of, largely unconscious, schoolyard racism and bullying - picking on the 'different' kid if you will. Which is an experience which probably resonates with a fair few people and brings up some uncomfortable memories. 

FWIW I don't think all those complaints have been manipulated by 'hysterical pc liberal zealots' or whatever the choice phrase of the tiresome brigade is these days. There are some genuine concerns out there.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> well I think there has been racism and that C4 have handled it badly. I also think it's been blown up out of all proportion by the tabloids who magnified and manufactured righteous outrage with very little in the way of mature analysis. Much like on this thread.



Would it surprise you to know that I agree with you?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> What none?



Not enough to warrant the reaction and headline labling Great Britain the way it has!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Not me....just wanted to make that perfectly clear


----------



## N_igma (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Yes and also neither does jade represent females in britain today



Well wouldn't know about that. Moody, bitchy....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Well wouldn't know about that. Moody, bitchy....



Oi i know its called East Anglia FFS


----------



## N_igma (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> How many millions live in this country?



How many people have watched the show? My whole family, 5 of us were appalled at the show but didn't officially complain. 20,000 is a lot for a T.V. show.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Not enough to warrant the reaction and headline labling Great Britain the way it has!!!!



So, we hit back and show them they are wrong, show them that they are not untouchable and no amount of money or fame can protect you...highlight the unacceptable behaviour, tell them we are embarrassed, send a message that this is not what we are or want to be about.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> How many people have watched the show? My whole family, 5 of us were appalled at the show but didn't officially complain. 20,000 is a lot for a T.V. show.



FWIW i haven't either but that doesn't and shouldn't stop me thinking about what this means to and says about us.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> So, we hit back and show them they are wrong, show them that they are not untouchable and no amount of money or fame can protect you...highlight the unacceptable behaviour, tell them we are embarrassed, send a message that this is not what we are or want to be about.




How?....when we are surrounded by a perpetual media machine willing to use an important issue to gain ratings, sell headlines yada yada.........while the real victims go unnoticed to the loud noise of self absorbed crap


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> How....when we are surrounded by a perpetual media machine willing to use an important issue to gain ratings, sell headlines yada yada.........while the real victims go unnoticed to the loud noise of self absorbed crap



Well to be fair, the fact their own communities and 'nation' have voiced and will continue to voice it's disgust is as good a place to start as any....


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 18, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> How many people have watched the show? My whole family, 5 of us were appalled at the show but didn't officially complain. 20,000 is a lot for a T.V. show.



It has been a co-ordinated internet campaign though.

Much like the 50,000 religous nutters that complained about Jerry Springer: The Opera on BBC2.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Well to be fair, the fact their own communities and 'nation' have voiced and will continue to voice it's disgust is as good a place as any....



They ain't messiah's. They are very naughty girls. They deserve to learn a lesson. They deserve to be slagged off while on the show. They deserve certain consequences. They don't deserve eternal damnation.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> How....when we are surrounded by a perpetual media machine willing to use an important issue to gain ratings, sell headlines yada yada.........while the real victims go unnoticed to the loud noise of self absorbed crap



Have you ever considered that the 'real victims' can see uncomfortable echoes of their own experiences of being singled out and bullied for their cultural/racial differences? Shilpa's bemused reaction is, admittedly, a bit like when I got a scholarship to a posher, whiter school and was given the 'monkey' treatment. I'm not frothing at the mouth at Jade and crew, but I do find them fucking unpleasant. Much like I did at the time.

It is self-absorbed crap in a lot of ways, but stop effectively belittling others' undoubtedly genuine complaints as something that's been whipped up by a media circus. Raising the subject and highlighting the issue is surely understandable.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> They ain't messiah's. They are very naughty girls. They deserve to learn a lesson. They deserve to be slagged off while on the show. They deserve certain consequences. They don't deserve eternal damnation.


 Flipping heck, calm down, I wasn't suggesting eternal damnation , nobody is perfect after all.
I was pretty much suggesting the same as you FWIW.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 18, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> It has been a co-ordinated internet campaign though.
> 
> Much like the 50,000 religous nutters that complained about Jerry Springer: The Opera on BBC2.



Dunno how it could be co-ordinated. I didn't see any campaigns outside Endemol headquaters. Though these sort of things can get people swept up in a rush of sensationalism and makes everyone follow. Bit like those nutters who bought 50 copies of cande in the wind when Diana died.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> They ain't messiah's.


There is a certain 'worship' of celebrity though isn't there?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Have you ever considered that the 'real victims' can see uncomfortable echoes of their own experiences of being singled out and bullied for their cultural/racial differences? Shilpa's bemused reaction is, admittedly, a bit like when I got a scholarship to a posher, whiter school and was given the 'monkey' treatment. I'm not frothing at the mouth at Jade and crew, but I do find them fucking unpleasant. Much like I did at the time.
> 
> It is self-absorbed crap in a lot of ways, but stop effectively belittling others' undoubtedly genuine complaints as something that's been whipped up by a media circus. Raising the subject and highlighting the issue is surely understandable.



Yes and i have said as much, at least more than once, but that in no way dilutes my right of opinion...its a balanced thing


----------



## tarannau (Jan 18, 2007)

They why keep on focusing on the hysterical reaction of certain media outlets, which has been your dominant contibution of late?

There is an issue there, an underlying truth. I'm pretty sure this isn't the textbook way of raising the problems, but I very much doubt 'genuine victims' will suffer because a hefty number of people complained about perceived racism on a tv show. And you are implying that.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> They why keep on focusing on the hysterical reaction of certain media outlets, which has been your dominant contibution of late?
> 
> There is an issue there, an underlying truth. I'm pretty sure this isn't the textbook way of raising the problems, but I very much doubt 'genuine victims' will suffer because a hefty number of people complained about perceived racism on a tv show. And you are implying that.



It is media bollox...endemol have used this occurrence for mooler so has most of our media and now just saw clip of shilpa denying it was racism.... 

What a joke ....yes utter bllox and the sorry thing is, that the  message and underlying truth that you talk about is being taken the piss out of and diluting the message for millions who really need to be heard and it to be heard....


----------



## jiggajagga (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Not me....just wanted to make that perfectly clear



Trouble is Haylz I can walk into any pub on any night of the week and meet some girls with the 'manners and decorum' of Jade, Jo or Danielle.
The chances of meeting someone with the style and class of Shilpa in any town in the UK is very slim and I find that a very sad statement indeed.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Trouble is Haylz I can walk into any pub on any night of the week and meet some girls with the 'manners and decorum' of Jade, Jo or Danielle.
> The chances of meeting someone with the style and class of Shilpa in any town in the UK is very slim and I find that a very sad statement indeed.




I aggree,,,,,,, and that is  WHY i believe they all pin pointed  shilpa out for their bitterness........


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I aggree,,,,,,, and that is  WHY i believe they all pin pointed  shilpa out for their bitterness........



Where do you think that 'bitterness' comes from? Apart from the jealousy issue.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Where do you think that 'bitterness' comes from? Apart from the jealousy issue.



Low self esteem, upbringing????


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I agree with you, but we can't deny they 'do' represent the ideas and aspiriations of many people.....who else is buying the mags, perfumes, etc etc...and making them famous?



True, people without a brain or any 'Real' ambition  to be anything other than a carbon copy of these vaccuous individuals
apparently shes been dropped by the anti bullying charity,her perfume has been pulled from the perfume shop, shes also rumoured to have lost her column in heat magazine

This could be the most spectacular fall from grace for years and I will enjoy every second of it Im afraid. I despise the religion of celebrity which has grown up over the last 5-6 years.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> True, people without a brain or any 'Real' ambition  to be anything other than a carbon copy of these vaccuous individuals
> apparently shes been dropped by the anti bullying charity,her perfume has been pulled from the perfume shop, shes also rumoured to have lost her column in heat magazine
> 
> This could be the most spectacular fall from grace for years and I will enjoy every second of it Im afraid. I despise the religion of celebrity which has grown up over the last 5-6 years.




Kate moss????


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 18, 2007)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Trouble is Haylz I can walk into any pub on any night of the week and meet some girls with the 'manners and decorum' of Jade, Jo or Danielle.
> The chances of meeting someone with the style and class of Shilpa in any town in the UK is very slim and I find that a very sad statement indeed.


Depends if you expect to find those girls with style in the same places as Jade, Jo or Danielle.
There are plenty of women with class, you just need to know where to look ( points to U75's knobbin and sobbin)


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Kate moss????



Nah Jade wont be a Kate, theres nothing they 'need' from her in the same way the companies needed it from Kate Moss.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Nah Jade wont be a Kate, theres nothing they 'need' from her in the same way the companies needed it from Kate Moss.



True....just thought that as i posted....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Low self esteem, upbringing????



Yeah I agree. The upbringing thing is part of the issue I was hitting on earlier. About what part 'our' society has played in that and what 'our' responsibilities are.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> It is media bollox...endemol have used this occurrence for mooler so has most of our media and now just saw clip of shilpa denying it was racism....
> 
> What a joke ....yes utter bllox and the sorry thing is, that the  message and underlying truth that you talk about is being taken the piss out of and diluting the message for millions who really need to be heard and it to be heard....



How does the 'message' get 'diluted' for those who really need to be heard? There's widespread public revulsion at the antics of Jade and co - I think we'll see that backed up in the public vote and eviction. I can't see people queuing up to take Jade's views and bullying on board and hailing her as an outspoken 'voice of the people' after the show.

I have no real idea what 'message' you're going to take the piss out of tbh. Yours seems a deliberately perverse viewpoint - the message seems to me that if you're a loudmouth bully prone to stupid racial and cultural preconceptions, people will think you're an arsehole. That's not a bad message for me, nor one likely to stop people identifying a more serious racist incident in future. Where's the joke?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> This could be the most spectacular fall from grace for years and I will enjoy every second of it Im afraid. I despise the religion of celebrity which has grown up over the last 5-6 years.



Problem is, it's not strictly her fault...she is also a victim of/product of our fascination with and worship of celebrity. Also,  capitalist individualism that screams 'I'm alright jack' and doesn't give a shit.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Flipping heck, calm down, I wasn't suggesting eternal damnation , nobody is perfect after all.
> I was pretty much suggesting the same as you FWIW.



No no don't misunderstand me. I am concerned this doesn't completely destroy them - that's not a good example, nor is it learning anything. I'ts these exhortations to murder I'm against.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 18, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that the spineless wimp that is H from steps looks like Dobby the house elf?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

Right I changed my mind from just watching the first 11 minutes of the 9pm show.

Hang the witches. Well, hang Danielle for sure, manipulative racist pusillaniomous (mispelt) creature. 

And as for Jade, Jade - go do some struggling working checkout in my local Tescos. Maybe do a swap? Give one of those bloody hard-working women who sit at those counters day after bloody day a chance to live the celeb lifestyle, and you Jade, you? Do a day's work, you lazy parasite. In fact, Jade, I wish on you the future I got. Work all your life for rubbish money and die dispirited.

I'm sick of being rational. I'm sick of low people. I'm sick of duplicity.

Channel 4 license - revoke it.
Ofcom - take it apart and rebuild it
HM gov - unseat it
The media - burn it
Racists - shoot them
UK - anyone out there got somewhere this one can live and exist that isn't in this damned hell hole? I'll go there,. Screw the UK

Land of hypocrisy and lies.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Right I changed my mind from just watching the first 11 minutes of the 9pm show.
> Hang the witches.
> racist scum.


  Deep breathes.
Murder is not the answer.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 18, 2007)

<booooooos Cleo*>




Pathetic!   





*She nominated Shilpa


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 18, 2007)

anyone who advertises during sleb bb is a racist


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 18, 2007)

Go Cleo  

Can obviously see straight through that arrogant cow's charade.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2007)

i hate it , ive stopped watching it ( although i get my info from here ) but i refuse to give ENDERMOL ( sp??) the satisfation of getting my ratings / support for their completely inhumane way of cashing in on bullying . Im well happy carphone warehouse has pulled the plug tbh , at least someone is doing something sensible. I think C4 should pull the plug completely and concerntrate on the BIG issues in the world , but of course that aint gonna happen when there so much $$ involved


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 18, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Go Cleo
> 
> Can obviously see straight through that arrogant cow's charade.



Actually scrap that, she's just being a fence sitter


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

at the highlight show so far

Danielle completely lying to Jade about what Shilpa just said to her about her arguement with Jade and the saying she won't bother talking to her anymore and then in the following conversation...

Jade : "I don't know her surname. I called her Shilpa poppadom last night"


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> at the highlight show so far
> 
> Danielle completely lying to Jade about what Shilpa just said to her about her arguement with Jade and the saying she won't bother talking to her anymore and then in the following conversation...
> 
> Jade : "I don't know her surname. I called her Shilpa poppadom last night"



How did Danielle lie ?  

She was obviously a bit put out by Shilpa's arrogance at not accepting her offer to build bridges.  But she didn't lie ffs.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 18, 2007)

She neglected to tell Jade she'd also told Shilpa that she didn't agree with some of the things JADE had said......are you watching a different programme or summink Drew?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 18, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> She neglected to tell Jade she'd also told Shilpa that she didn't agree with some of the things JADE had said......are you watching a different programme or summink Drew?



That's not telling a lie though is it ?

Maybe a bit two faced, but maybe she is scared of upsetting Jade which you could quite understand after last night.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> She neglected to tell Jade she'd also told Shilpa that she didn't agree with some of the things JADE had said



Um.. pretty sure she didn't. Thought she said she disagreed with both


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

It's ony two oxo cubes now  

Why are they all voting for Dirk  

Aaaah dirty looks....etc. because he likes Shilpa


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jan 18, 2007)

I thought Danielle's response to the question posed by Big Brother, last nite, regarding her _go home_ remark regarding the resident Indian either suggests she's too thick to be breathing or she has some racial prejudice issues (though I'd bet on a mix of the two).

Jade, I assume, is the token shit stirrer, and ratings booster that occurs on every series.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> How did Danielle lie ?
> 
> She was obviously a bit put out by Shilpa's arrogance at not accepting her offer to build bridges.  But she didn't lie ffs.



I'm getting heated and irrational. What do you think I want to say to you? Well, it's your fault because of some imagined slight you described earlier, isn't it? What's the smell like there?

Do you get my drift?

PS: i don't mean it.

EDIT LATER: No personal offence intended. One can do better than that. I guess I wanted to explore how it feels to descend to that level. It does not feel particularly good, and amplifies existing anger. Not proud. Sorry.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jan 18, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Um.. pretty sure she didn't. Thought she said she disagreed with both


  Pretty sure she did (we were all watching that moment and looked at each other with the super-sized rolly-eyes - a moment to live for).


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> I'm getting heated and irrational. What do you think I want to say to you? Well, it's your fault because of some imagined slight you described earlier, isn't it? What's the smell like there?
> 
> Do you get my drift?
> 
> PS: i don't mean it.



eh ?    

step away from the keyboard or summink


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

And another thing - why does Jade's bf Jack have a fucking vote in the first place? That's it. I'm launching a petition, caling my MP. I want endemol off the air, and Channel 4 license reviewed,. I can achieve that, and I bloody will.


edited to add: may well change mind by morning, and it won't be immediate, take a few years.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 18, 2007)

I downloaded next week's episode...

Jade gets evicted and then Jade's boyfriend shags Shilpa in the shower


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 18, 2007)

i thought Danielle's kind of half apology to Shilpa was absolutely crap, and completely undermined by her giggling to Jade after

I am wondering just how bad the reaction will be when Jade comes out?


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 18, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> I downloaded next week's episode...
> 
> Jade gets evicted and then Jade's boyfriend gets off with Shilpa in the shower



you are kidding


----------



## exosculate (Jan 18, 2007)

When Jade goes, who thinks Jack will start (major) flirting with Danielle?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 18, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Um.. pretty sure she didn't. Thought she said she disagreed with both




No. 

She told Shilpa she'd disagreed with things _both of them_ had said.....then told Jade that she'd told Shilpa she disagreed with what Shilpa _alone_ had said....and in a much stronger tone than she'd taken with Shilpa too......it makes me LOL when these people don't realise that everything's recorded on camera.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 18, 2007)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> I am wondering just how bad the reaction will be when Jade comes out?



She gets cheered by union flag waving BNP members and is completely covered in eggs and flour by Bollywood fans.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 18, 2007)

Well done Jermaine, at last he is doing what someone (one of the elders) should have done ages ago.  Take a leadership/parental role and try to bang all their heads together.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 18, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> When Jade goes, who thinks Jack will start (major) flirting with Danielle?



It'll just be eye contact. Don't think I've heard him utter two words except for that dreadful Steps song display. 

Jade's gonna get a right bollocking when she gets out.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> When Jade goes, who thinks Jack will start (major) flirting with Danielle?



Definitely. It would be back on track as a usual BB kind of ting then


----------



## Groucho (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Definitely. It would be back on track as a usual BB kind of ting then



No, he shags Shilpa in the shower I'm telling ya.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> When Jade goes, who thinks Jack will start (major) flirting with Danielle?



Danielle is the truly nasty piece of work here.


----------



## citygirl (Jan 18, 2007)

interesting conversation with this group now...creative people in there


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Where's the joke?



On you mate 

Im not the best at putting myself accross...granted, but you will understand me much better if you quit with the jibes...perverse  

The media have used this ...not out of concern, but greed, it leaves a bitter taste in my mouth thats all, when other forces are trying to put the message accross genuinly....

and if you didnt get it from that, then tough,


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Danielle is the truly nasty piece of work here.



I'm torn between whether she is really immature/insecure or whether she is really that manipulative.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I'm torn between whether she is really immature/insecure or whether she is really that manipulative.



I say manipulative, she really has not one endearing quality.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I'm torn between whether she is really immature/insecure or whether she is really that manipulative.



Well, the manipulative tricks of the Danielle were best described in an earlier post on this page, where she said one thing to Shilpa, another to Jade. 

Watching her on TV i get the body language. Danielle is the demon seed, Jade is the wind up robot, and Jo? I can't suss her yet, but I think that's her problem. She doesn't know herself "fully".


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Well, the manipulative tricks of the Danielle were best described in an earlier post on this page, where she said one thing to Shilpa, another to Jade.
> 
> Watching her on TV i get the body language. Danielle is the demon seed, Jade is the wind up robot, and Jo? I can't suss her yet, but I think that's her problem. She doesn't know herself "fully".




See all that make up Jo was packing on?....hiding from herself .


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> See all that make up Jo was packing on?....hiding from herself .


I watched it for ten minutes and just got enraged by Danielle constantly picking and fiddling with her hair. I wanted shears and chewing gum


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I watched it for ten minutes and just got enraged by Danielle constantly picking and fiddling with her hair. I wanted shears and chewing gum




Yes the bloody fringe with the pouty lifeless expression


----------



## N_igma (Jan 18, 2007)

Apparently you can't be racist if you're mixed race.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 18, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Apparently you can't be racist if you're mixed race.



So no-one's racist then


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Yes the bloody fringe with the pouty lifeless expression


I hope as a result of her wrongness, she can only afford to go to SuperSaverCuts, the same place that made my hair like a mediaval monk but for only 9.99


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

Bloody Ell @ H

He's a bit perceptive there "you two will definitely be the headlines"


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 18, 2007)

Shilpa Mackintosh

   @ Jade


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

What's with these thick women on this show that they can NEVER remember what it is they said when they get pulled up on it, but always have an answer for why they did it?

I have met people like that. (Blokes I have shared houses with)

Once it ended in a fight, another time they moved out and robbed me, and one time, well, one time I moved along.

I hate these shallow bastards - they know what they are doing/saying, and simply just don't care.

Pond Life.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I hope as a result of her wrongness, she can only afford to go to SuperSaverCuts, the same place that made my hair like a mediaval monk but for only 9.99



pIcs??????


----------



## tarannau (Jan 18, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Shilpa Mackintosh
> 
> @ Jade



TBH, I didn't find it too funny Drew.

Seeing as her idea of an Indian equivalent surname seemed to be fuckawalla or poppadoma.

More  at Jade than  ifyknwi...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2007)

ok got sucked in as i was walking through the lounge BUT did you see jades body language in the diary room ? I think there was more to big brothers ' speech ' than what was aired , by god did she look guilty!!!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> pIcs??????


   No! I have been terrified of being murdered ever since due to the thought of my last pic being shown nationwide   Danielle needs a badly executed mullet


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 18, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> TBH, I didn't find it too funny Drew.
> 
> Seeing as her idea of an Indian equivalent surname seemed to be fuckawalla or poppadoma.
> 
> More  at Jade than  ifyknwi...



I agree, I thought that was horrible


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

Danielle was tipped off in the diary room about her remarks. I'm sure about it now. The last statement that was in the highlights show was edited well to get the flak off her and it really felt like she was making a statement to the camera...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> ok got sucked in as i was walking through the lounge BUT did you see jades body language in the diary room ? I think there was more to big brothers ' speech ' than what was aired , by god did she look guilty!!!



Clever editing again. She didn't think about it possibly being a racist remark herself. There was loads more to that discussion in the diary room.


----------



## Ozric (Jan 18, 2007)

Any idea what's happening with the vote?
Normally they're trying to squeeze every penny out of the phone lines and surely there's an eviction tomorrow?


----------



## girasol (Jan 18, 2007)

I really like Shilpa, she's down to earth and she knows her mind, she's also very sweet and charming.  

Noticed how Jade was lying in bed, wide awake, probably thinking 'what the fuck have I done???'


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

Ozric said:
			
		

> Any idea what's happening with the vote?
> Normally they're trying to squeeze every penny out of the phone lines and surely there's an eviction tomorrow?



Word is that the housemates will be deciding. Whether they will be shown any Jade/Danielle/Jo comments on screen beforehand is still in question...

Hmmm...


----------



## Saffy (Jan 18, 2007)

Anyone know what's going on with the nominations?

On the ch4 website earlier it was highlighted in orange that Shilpa and Jade were up for eviction but nowit's been removed. 

Russell on BBBM hinted at something as well..


----------



## Ozric (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Word is that the housemates will be deciding. Whether they will be shown any Jade/Danielle/Jo comments on screen beforehand is still in question...
> 
> Hmmm...


Interesting


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 18, 2007)

it's crap if the housemates decide though, if they vote Shilpa out I will probably quit watching! Although it will be nice to see that so many people feel for her when she comes out.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> it's crap if the housemates decide though, if they vote Shilpa out I will probably quit watching! Although it will be nice to see that so many people feel for her when she comes out.



at least millions of people wont be wasting their cash voting on a for-gone conclusion.......

shilpa should be ok if the housemates decide

trying to do the maths??????


----------



## Brockway (Jan 18, 2007)

Tonight was the first time I've watched this CBB - I don't know who half of them are. Who's that skinny guy?

Does Jade dislike the Indian lady because she is thin and better looking than her? Or is it more complex than that?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> it's crap if the housemates decide though, if they vote Shilpa out I will probably quit watching! Although it will be nice to see that so many people feel for her when she comes out.



I agree. It would be bad unless BB shows some of the bitching to the other housemates.

The voting lines are still not open, so it's looking a lot more possible that it will be a house decision unless BB just lets them believe it's a normal eviction and then just pulls Jade out to no crowd- a bit like Jackiey's eviction.

To be fair it may be a bit too dangerous to evict Jade to a baying crowd...


----------



## girasol (Jan 18, 2007)

apparently the lines are open now...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2007)

re brockway...
well on the one side you have ' superstars ' on the other you have no-body's or has beens , and theres this lil thing called jealousy , who do you think fits in where ?


----------



## jiggajagga (Jan 18, 2007)

I just hope that when the doors open tomorrow as Jade walks out the boos resound loud and clear in the house. (Show cam on Dan and Jo's faces.)
I also hope they make jade walk the walk while eggs are thrown and she has to account for her behaviour in the full glare of the crowd and not in that quiet room we have seen so far!
It will also be interesting then to see which of the 2 witches of Eastwick sucks up to Shilpa most, and you know what, I have a feeling she will welcome whoever it is with open arms.
Thats the difference.


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2007)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Does Jade dislike the Indian lady because she is thin and better looking than her? Or is it more complex than that?




no, that's pretty much it.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I agree. It would be bad unless BB shows some of the bitching to the other housemates.
> 
> The voting lines are still not open, so it's looking a lot more possible that it will be a house decision unless BB just lets them believe it's a normal eviction and then just pulls Jade out to no crowd- a bit like Jackiey's eviction.
> 
> To be fair it may be a bit too dangerous to evict Jade to a baying crowd...



Very true, i mean how do they know how the crowd are going to react and lets face it anyone could turn up at that place i bet there are no individual checks done.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> shilpa should be ok if the housemates decide
> 
> trying to do the maths??????



Not sure if the maths will work on this though. Some of them are scared of Jade (or her reactions) , so may not vote the way they want to really.

Endemol may have to make sure the decision is right. That's why i think they may show the housemates some bitching on the screen before.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm angry as this situation has gone on too far, I can't believe government, regulators, lawmen and the public can't stop this awful travesty of a TV show.

Must try to do something.

Right, step one to register public anger. Start a petition.

Here it is, sign if you wish, tell friends if you like:
Stop this TV travesty

Step Two: Send out press release,
Runs off to do so, and send to NewsLink

It's just plain wrong.

(A friend tells me I shouldn't try. So lauch if you wish. But if you don't stand for nothing, you fall for everything)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> I'm angry as this situation has gone on too far, I can't believe government, regulators, lawmen and the public can't stop this awful travesty of a TV show.
> 
> Must try to do something.
> 
> ...



Im impressed ....well done mate..


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> I'm angry as this situation has gone on too far, I can't believe government, regulators, lawmen and the public can't stop this awful travesty of a TV show.
> 
> Must try to do something.



Why nit pout your energy into somefing serious son? Get orf the couch. Stop eatin that bun.


----------



## Brockway (Jan 18, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> no, that's pretty much it.



Cheers. That's me up to speed then.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

I was wrong then!!!!

Just had some eviction numbers at the end of BBBM


Lets get voting...

Edit: Still no numbers on the CH4 BB site though. Bit strange that.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Word is that the housemates will be deciding. Whether they will be shown any Jade/Danielle/Jo comments on screen beforehand is still in question...
> 
> Hmmm...



How long have they got?  They'd need a day at least!  I hope they do though...maybe seeing themselves on tv would show them what they've really been doing


----------



## girasol (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman, I think this situation will take care of itself - seriously, it's getting interesting now


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I was wrong then!!!!
> 
> Just had some eviction numbers at the end of BBBM
> 
> ...



Good!  Been chargin me mobile up <cracks fingers ready to text>


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> Why nit pout your energy into somefing serious son? Get orf the couch. Stop eatin that bun.



A show watched by 5 million people that is being commented upon by the world's media and involves questions of race and bullying is pretty serious, albeit not 'the cause' one expected to encounter in one's life.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks like they just waited for a decent edit for Jade (well, as decent as they were able to get with that diary room edit) before opening the lines?

In other words......THEY WANT HER TO STAY!!!


----------



## girasol (Jan 18, 2007)

I think it's more a case of them not wanting her to be lynched when she gets out!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> A show watched by 5 million people that is being commented upon by the world's media and involves questions of race and bullying is pretty serious, albeit not 'the cause' one expected to encounter in one's life.



But at the end of the day, like, tis still 4 gurls having a row basically.


----------



## madamv (Jan 18, 2007)

I have just finished watching the hilights show.  Pity Cleo hasnt lived up to my hopes for her.  She wont look at Shilpa directly and seemed very washed out.

Ian seems to have called it right, I think Jade is terribly stupid and naive to think her comments are not racist.  But, I dont believe she is racist intentionally.  Its going to take a long time and many generations to finally cull the ease of a quip that is quick to roll off the tongue which has racial predudice connotations.  iykwim  

Tomorrow night will be very interesting to see how Jade leaves the house and if/how Davina tackles her interview.  They did do a quiet one before didnt they?  Or was that when it was a mid week eviction and the council wont license the crowd?

Live feed on my TV in the background, I wonder if any new peeps have gone in yet or indeed, if they will put anyone in?


----------



## Groucho (Jan 18, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I think it's more a case of them not wanting her to be lynched when she gets out!



They don't want the plug pulled on their show more like.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> But at the end of the day, like, tis still 4 gurls having a row basically.



Well, it used to be. Now look what's happening.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

So did they show shilpa denying it was racially motivated, or has she been duped????

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=1293&articleMask=1


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Looks like they just waited for a decent edit for Jade (well, as decent as they were able to get with that diary room edit) before opening the lines?
> 
> In other words......THEY WANT HER TO STAY!!!



I can't see the numbers on the CH4 site though. It still says lines are closed  but Russell just said to vote. I was too slow and missed the numbers...


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Looks like they just waited for a decent edit for Jade (well, as decent as they were able to get with that diary room edit) before opening the lines?



but the diary room was just her going "yeah, I know I called her fuckawallah and all that, and poppadom and that, yeah, and sorry to all the indians and that, but nah, wasn't racial.  I know it sounds racial but i wouldn't, and it weren't."

so it probably didn't do much good.


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> So did they show shilpa denying it was racially motivated, or has she been duped????
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=1293&articleMask=1



they showed it on little brother so it will be on tomorrow's show.  they showed her telling cleo she thought it wasn't racially motivated.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Apparently you can't be racist if you're mixed race.


I disagree...


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I disagree...



you'd better phone h from steps and tell him.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I really like Shilpa, she's down to earth and she knows her mind, she's also very sweet and charming.
> 
> Noticed how Jade was lying in bed, wide awake, probably thinking 'what the fuck have I done???'



I did...it sucks to realise that you messed up big time and her master plan, sincere or otherwise was running through her mind.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> you'd better phone h from steps and tell him.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> But if you don't stand for nothing, you fall for everything)


Beautiful.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2007)

from what i can tell , anyone can be racist , i have friends from india / pakistan ( yes both ) and mixed race that ,if thier parents / friends found out that they  went out with someone from a different colour , they would go mad and if they got married they would be shunned completely


----------



## ch750536 (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Low self esteem, upbringing????



Downbringing shurely,


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

ch750536 said:
			
		

> Downbringing shurely,




Yeah or lack of


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

Still can't see the voting numbers on the CH4 site, but just seen an advert on E4 for the text vote- 84466 with the name of the housemate.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> from what i can tell , anyone can be racist


You are right IMO.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 18, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> TBH, I didn't find it too funny Drew.
> 
> Seeing as her idea of an Indian equivalent surname seemed to be fuckawalla or poppadoma.
> 
> More  at Jade than  ifyknwi...



Think you've missed the point point a bit tarannau, I was laughing at the rusty cogs in her brain turning over, desperately trying to think of the most British name she could come up with.  You could almost see the panic and squirming in her face.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 18, 2007)

Someones signed that petition Shilpa Popperdom.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

From tonights edit CH4/endemol have decided to save Jade and save themselves. Shilpa stands a good chance of being evicted.
I predict tomorrow night's edit will be equally favourable to Jade and if the public have the vote....the 20,000 complaints received won't touch the sides...
Am I being cynical?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Edit: Still no numbers on the CH4 BB site though. Bit strange that.



To EVICT Jade, call 09011 32 33 09

To EVICT Shilpa, call 09011 32 33 14

Calls cost 50p. Mobile and other network rates may vary.

Text Vote: Text the name of the housemate you want to EVICT to 84466

Texts cost 50p, plus std msg rate.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Someones signed that petition Shilpa Popperdom.



Yeah, take a look at that here:
Sign if you like


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Think you've missed the point point a bit tarannau, I was laughing at the rusty cogs in her brain turning over, desperately trying to think of the most British name she could come up with.  You could almost see the panic and squirming in her face.



Interesting that she said Tweed in stead of Tweedy....


----------



## exosculate (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> From tonights edit CH4/endemol have decided to save Jade and save themselves. Shilpa stands a good chance of being evicted.
> I predict tomorrow night's edit will be equally favourable to Jade and if the public have the vote....the 20,000 complaints received won't touch the sides...
> Am I being cynical?




You are, Jade can't be saved. She's out.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Interesting that she said Tweed in stead of Tweedy....



But her boyfriend Jack's name is Tweed isn't it ? 

I'm not sure I understand what the point is your trying to make ?


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 18, 2007)

Edwina Curry on Newsnight just now:

"She (Shilpa) is a beautiful lady and they (Goody and her two pals) are SLAGS"



ETA> Question Time not Newsnight.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

Fascinating frank chat Dirk is having with Shilpa at the mo on the live feed about how his macrobiotic diet cured his cancer (well he says illness to her, but it was prostate cancer) when he was 30. He's moved beds to next to her now ;-)

Well interesting, he's tying it in with the spiritual. He doesn't strike me as a mind, body spirit type of guy, but he really believes it worked for him.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 18, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> But her boyfriend Jack's name is Tweed isn't it ?
> 
> I'm not sure I understand what the point is your trying to make ?





No, Jack Tweedy.....get the point now?


----------



## Skim (Jan 18, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> To EVICT Jade, call 09011 32 33 09
> 
> To EVICT Shilpa, call 09011 32 33 14
> 
> ...




They're going to be raking it in...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> They're going to be raking it in...



It makes me wanna puke, no one vote, that would fuck them up


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> But her boyfriend Jack's name is Tweed isn't it ?
> 
> I'm not sure I understand what the point is your trying to make ?



I thought it was tweedy....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> no one vote, that would fuck them up



If only.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 18, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> No, Jack Tweedy.....get the point now?



Are you sure ? http://www.celebrityspotlight.co.uk...rityBiography=839140f06e&Celebrity=Jack_Tweed

Actually looking over the net, he seems to be referred to as both names


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> They're going to be raking it in...



erm, no...



> PLEASE NOTE: The media attention generated by Celebrity Big Brother this week is likely to produce a higher than usual number of votes for the Friday night eviction.
> 
> On this occasion Channel 4 has decided that all of the profits made from the voting lines will be donated to the charities sponsored by the housemates.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Are you sure ? http://www.celebrityspotlight.co.uk...rityBiography=839140f06e&Celebrity=Jack_Tweed
> 
> Actually looking over the net, he seems to be referred to as both names



Fair enough.


----------



## Skim (Jan 18, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> erm, no...




Well there you go. Makes sense for them to get some good PR after all those complaints.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> If only.



I have never voted for any reality show...well i did for strictly come dancing once

Oh and to get makosi out.....


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> So did they show shilpa denying it was racially motivated, or has she been duped????


Remember Shilpa hasn't actually seen the worst evidence of racist attitudes - that's been out of her earshot.  (Which is why C4 feel they can keep saying there hasn't been overt racism _directed at_ Shilpa).

Jade did not redeem herself in the Diary Room, nor did Endamol or C4. 

*I FUCKED UP- THIS IS A VOTE TO EVICT* 

EDIT BECAUSE OF TERMINAL CONFUSION


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> Well there you go. Makes sense for them to get some good PR after all those complaints.



Or it would be very wrong for them to profit from the happenings this week.

Depends which way ya look at it


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 18, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> erm, no...



A token gesture imo

They've already garnered enough interest, that workers in call centres accross Mumbai will be taking the opportunity (at their companies expense) to phone in repeatedly all the way to the final and make sure that Shilpa wins.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> *Vote Shilpa, vote often.*



HANG ON. is it a vote to evict or a vote to save? I may have done it wrong  

It was a vote to save last week, but it's usually to evict.

Panic (for me) over...it's an evict vote.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 18, 2007)

To evict I believe....so LOL @danny!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> HANG ON. is it a vote to evict or a vote to save? I may have done it wrong
> 
> It was a vote to save last week, but it's usually to evict.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> To evict I believe....so LOL @danny!



It did actually say in the cut and paste i done.. 



> To EVICT Jade, call 09011 32 33 09
> 
> To EVICT Shilpa, call 09011 32 33 14


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> To evict I believe....so LOL @danny!


Jesus, I'm confused - I thought they'd changed their voting on the evidence of last week's vote.

CBB Nominations

To evict JADE

Text JADE to 64466 

Call 09011 32 33 09


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

To Evict Endemol
Write to your MP

Or sign a petition, such as this one
Sign Here

Or just evict Jade (numbers above).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> To Evict Endemol
> Write to your MP
> 
> Or sign a petition, such as this one
> Sign Here


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 18, 2007)

R.I.P Jade's career, started by BB, killed by BB.
Good.

Boy did the Torygraph talk a load of balls...

'Why Jade outshines all the other BB 'Stars'



> Jade, meanwhile, has revealed her own discomfort. She wants to be recognised, but she doesn't want to be special. For her, celebrity doesn't bestow status and servants; it is just a more monied way of being normal.
> 
> She has also revealed her own essential sweetness, a kind of goodness in the way she attempts to deal with life, circumstances and her tricky mother. (The Big Brother psychologist claims Jackiey has an appetite for revenge – mainly on her own daughter.)
> 
> It is this that has made Jade so popular. She may be crude, loud and not very clever, but she is not petty or unkind; she tries to behave well. That is not always true of those with better brains or greater claims to fame. Celebrity Big Brother may not be an edifying spectacle, but it is a revealing one.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 18, 2007)

Kin'ell ... most activism Urban has seen in a while...


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 18, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Remember Shilpa hasn't actually seen the worst evidence of racist attitudes - that's been out of her earshot.  (Which is why C4 feel they can keep saying there hasn't been overt racism _directed at_ Shilpa).
> 
> Jade did not redeem herself in the Diary Room, nor did Endamol or C4.
> 
> ...



i agree shilpa may change her view if she saw everything that has been said

on the flipside however, she's been living with these supposed vile racists 24/7 for near on two weeks now, surely we should credit her with a reasonable level of intelligence & awareness, for her to make a decision on the behviour that she has experienced and to decide for herself if she thinks it's racist or not

especially as a lot of the alleged racism (i.e. an indian musician on bbc breakfast this morning saying that jade hadn't said anythign racist, but her 'body langauge was racist), wasn't explicit but implicit

i'm not excusing the bullying from all of them, and i'm not excusing danielle's racist remarks, but i'm also wary of whole swathes of people being offended on other peopl's behalfs, it stinks of popmpous vanguardism


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2007)

8 signatures.   Add that to the 30,000 who have complained to Ofcom, and we could really get some momentum going!   That's 30,008 people!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 18, 2007)

They must've realllyyyyyy had a chat with those 3 girls over last day or so...they're chatting now on live feed and doing some MAJOR reflecting with Cleo and Jack and H there too.....
OOOooooo Danielle has gone to talk to Shilpa in the bedroom...whispers...whispers....


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> It did actually say in the cut and paste i done..



I'd already voted by then  and was to engrossed in Dirks tales of macrobiotics to look back in the thread. 

To be fair i've been swilling it back tonight


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 18, 2007)

heo's watching UKTVHistory so I can't watch the live feed.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 18, 2007)

Naughty Heo!!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2007)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> R.I.P Jade's career, started by BB, killed by BB.
> Good.
> 
> Boy did the Torygraph talk a load of balls...
> ...



Aye but they balanced it a bit today in the Torygraph with a column by Ken  

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2007/01/18/nbb418.xml


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> 8 signatures.   Add that to the 30,000 who have complained to Ofcom, and we could really get some momentum going!   That's 30,008 people!



You could make it nine with the flick of a keyboard, you sarcastic person, you. Might make you feel better, might not. Sadly demonstrating outside Endemol HQ or the BB House isn't an option.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 18, 2007)

Jade's convinced she is going tomorrow and has asked the others to cheer and make lotsa noise when she goes.....she's shitting it....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 18, 2007)

She'll be reckoning that they'll be less likely to hear how bad the booing is if they're making enough noise themselves.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Jade's convinced she is going tomorrow and has asked the others to cheer and make lotsa noise when she goes.....she's shitting it....



Considerate people that they each are, they are making as much racket as possible to celebrate Jade's (hopefully) last night, while the others, tired from a day of torture, try to sleep.

EDIT: They aren't even in the next room, are they? They are on the seat that's on the other side of the glass window, just near Shilpa's bed. Not even in the living room.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> You could make it nine with the flick of a keyboard, you sarcastic person, you. Might make you feel better, might not. Sadly demonstrating outside Endemol HQ or the BB House isn't an option.


How do you know I haven't signed?

Yours

S Poppadom.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 18, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> How do you know I haven't signed?
> 
> Yours
> 
> S Poppadom.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Aye but they balanced it a bit today in the Torygraph with a column by Ken
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2007/01/18/nbb418.xml


Good old Ken, I didn't expect to agree with him, but: 






			
				Ken said:
			
		

> I’m no expounder of political correctness. I like to see people free to make mistakes in public and to cross-pollinate closed societies with the fresh air of rebellion and outspokenness.
> 
> But when a mean-spirited, close-minded group of people are seen to be gathering strength in numbers and fan clubs, overcompensating for their own feelings of weakness by singling out someone based on colour or costume, it must be noticed and stopped.



Quite right.


----------



## Random One (Jan 18, 2007)

fucking hell all this madness has just gone to another level now!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 19, 2007)

It's beyond stupid. The only thing that makes me smile is how utterly right I've been proved about that chav cunt Jade.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 19, 2007)

I've got 4 tickets for tonight's eviction but can't go because the trains are screwed...if anybody wants them (they can't be split as they're etickets) PM me with your email addy


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 19, 2007)

Spymaster said:
			
		

> Edwina Curry on Newsnight just now:
> 
> "She (Shilpa) is a beautiful lady and they (Goody and her two pals) are SLAGS"
> 
> ...




*nods*

Pretty shocking I thought.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 19, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> *snip* popmpous vanguardism


I initially read that as popodom vegeterianism


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 19, 2007)

Anyone know which of the Asian languages Shilpa can speak? She was speaking Urdu on the show yesterday to teach Jermaine something but I just wonder if she can speak any of the others.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 19, 2007)

jade is going to get police protection if she's evicted tonight!


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jan 19, 2007)

she's going to need it...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 19, 2007)

Anyone got the Irish phone number to evict Jade? I can give the work phone a bashing.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 19, 2007)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> Anyone know which of the Asian languages Shilpa can speak? She was speaking Urdu on the show yesterday to teach Jermaine something but I just wonder if she can speak any of the others.



carole malone is on gmtv at the moment and said that shilpa speaks 8 languages, dunno what they are though.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 19, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> carole malone is on gmtv at the moment and said that shilpa speaks 8 languages, dunno what they are though.


the wonders of tha wiki innit...

Shilpa Shetty


> Shilpa's native language is Tulu. She can also speak in English, Hindi, Marathi, Gujarati, Telugu, Tamil, and can understand basic French.



though i count 7 spoken and 8 understood, stll that's a lot.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 19, 2007)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> she's going to need it...


is she ...

really...

i some how cannot see that Al'q are going to use big brother as the site of their next attack...


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 19, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> the wonders of tha wiki innit...
> 
> Shilpa Shetty
> 
> ...



It's fairly typical for indians to speak lots of different indian langauges.

I on the other hand can't speak any


----------



## madamv (Jan 19, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> I've got 4 tickets for tonight's eviction but can't go because the trains are screwed...if anybody wants them (they can't be split as they're etickets) PM me with your email addy



Ah, so they are planning an eviction show then!!!!

Ooh, may have to go round to Sparklefish's place to scream loudly at the telly with her.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 19, 2007)

Any people questioning that the behaviouor of the bullies is racist should check out a certain notorious white supremacy website where they have their own bb thread.  It makes for interesting, if sickening, reading.   

*clears cookies*


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 19, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Any people questioning that the behaviouor of the bullies is racist should check out a certain notorious white supremacy website where they have their own bb thread.  It makes for interesting, if sickening, reading.
> 
> *clears cookies*


erm why would that website nto have their won agenda which would in no way bear eleation to the happenings in the real world unless you are suggesting that the 3 girls are in some kind of pact with stormfront...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 19, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> erm why would that website nto have their won agenda which would in no way bear eleation to the happenings in the real world unless you are suggesting that the 3 girls are in some kind of pact with stormfront...



Sorry Garf, I've read that three times and don't understand a word.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 19, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> erm why would that website not have their own agenda which would in no way bear releation to the happenings in the real world unless you are suggesting that the 3 girls are in some kind of pact with stormfront...


better?

basically the fact that white supremacists use anything to state their case is indicative of nothing but themselves...  or should we now use all things that white supremacists use as totems and define them as inherently racist??? all books?music? art? etc in the hand of a moron all things can be missused or misattributed...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 19, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> is she ...
> 
> really...
> 
> i some how cannot see that Al'q are going to use big brother as the site of their next attack...



Strangely enough, the police in this country don't all spend their time seeing off attacks from Al Qaida!

Judging from the hysteria being reported, I think Jade will need some sort of protection when she leaves the house!


----------



## chazegee (Jan 19, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Any people questioning that the behaviouor of the bullies is racist should check out a certain notorious white supremacy website where they have their own bb thread.  It makes for interesting, if sickening, reading.
> 
> *clears cookies*



Just read the site (I think the same one)

Some numpty's on it trying to claim Tom Waits as a White Supremacist by deciphering his lyrics


----------



## newbie (Jan 19, 2007)

there's some magnificent bile being posted, but I doubt it's more than teenagers playing around.  
http://www.jadegoodyonline.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=3

in real life is anyone really going to do more than shout at her?  She'll give as good as she gets.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 19, 2007)

I was reading Digital Spy last night and after Jade was called into the diary room for a chat with what she considered a familiar voice about the current issues, Danielle tried to wake Shilpa to talk to her, well she attempted to, and Cleo was in a flat spin and muttering about them all walking as Jade kept saying when she goes rather than if.

What's up with the eviction numbers? They usually do the voiceover at the end of the show but there was no sign of them last night and they only seem to be on the site.  Rumour has it Endemol were holding on til Jade had had a talking to and the air was cleared. All a bit odd mind.

And something I've been meaning to say for ages. Does Jo ever appear on screen without a fag on??


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 19, 2007)

I actually watched that fop Russell Brand last night, and it was announced half way through the programme that the lines had now opened for Jade and Shilpa.

A few minutes before, we were shown "exclusive" footage of Jade apologising to Shilpa and the two of them hugging....


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 19, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> better?
> 
> basically the fact that white supremacists use anything to state their case is indicative of nothing but themselves...  or should we now use all things that white supremacists use as totems and define them as inherently racist??? all books?music? art? etc in the hand of a moron all things can be missused or misattributed...




Ah, ok - I see now what you're getting at, and agree.


----------



## girasol (Jan 19, 2007)

Mogden said:
			
		

> I was reading Digital Spy last night and after Jade was called into the diary room for a chat with what she considered a familiar voice about the current issues, Danielle tried to wake Shilpa to talk to her, well she attempted to, and Cleo was in a flat spin and muttering about them all walking as Jade kept saying when she goes rather than if.
> 
> What's up with the eviction numbers? They usually do the voiceover at the end of the show but there was no sign of them last night and they only seem to be on the site.  Rumour has it Endemol were holding on til Jade had had a talking to and the air was cleared. All a bit odd mind.
> 
> And something I've been meaning to say for ages. Does Jo ever appear on screen without a fag on??



It is very odd.  Big Brother isn't really a reality show, is it?  It's more Big Brother's edited version of reality, although I knew that already, this time they're taking it too far!!!

Also the way they've turned the voting around (using 'to evict' rather than 'to  keep') is VERY dodgy!  

It confused me, I tell you that!

I hope they cancel the show, I really do.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 19, 2007)

It was interesting on ITN 10.30 news last night, Tom Bradby was outside C4 HQ and mentioned the possibilty of the show being taken off air within the next 24-48 hours


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 19, 2007)

It's really bad timing for C4 as they are currently in talks with OFCOM about funding for it's public service remit.

It can't be doing any good for C4's liberal brand image either.


----------



## newbie (Jan 19, 2007)

I hope not, simply because the show reveals an underbelly of British society that a lot of people find uncomfortable doesn't mean nanny should pull it.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 19, 2007)

The other thing that puzzled me is that the nominations were shown on BB last night which implies they were done on Wednesday night but well before that on Wednesday, maybe even Tuesday, rumours abounded about it being Jade and Shilpa being up for eviction so how did they know that if it wasn't done til Wednesday night


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Would it surprise you to know that I agree with you?


Not at all, though I haven't been keeping up to date with this thread as it's been moving so fast!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 19, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> It's really bad timing for C4 as they are currently in talks with OFCOM about funding for it's public service remit.
> 
> It can't be doing any good for C4's liberal brand image either.



What has OFCOM got to do with Channel 4's funding? Am I missing something?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 19, 2007)

Mogden said:
			
		

> The other thing that puzzled me is that the nominations were shown on BB last night which implies they were done on Wednesday night but well before that on Wednesday, maybe even Tuesday, rumours abounded about it being Jade and Shilpa being up for eviction so how did they know that if it wasn't done til Wednesday night



I could have predicted it would be Jade and Shilpa, because of the divide in the house!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> What has OFCOM got to do with Channel 4's funding? Am I missing something?


I just hope it doesn't affect my bonus


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 19, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> What has OFCOM got to do with Channel 4's funding? Am I missing something?



Their profits are right down and they have gone cap in hand to the Government (through OFCOM) for top slicing of the BBC licence fee or for other ways of being funded.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 19, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> I've got 4 tickets for tonight's eviction but can't go because the trains are screwed...if anybody wants them (they can't be split as they're etickets) PM me with your email addy



Love 'em if they're still available. Got a few pals who'd happily join in giving Jade a gentle "fuck you" as she emerges!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 19, 2007)

So, Irish phone numbers anyone?


----------



## Mogden (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/nominations/index.html

Vote lines are now closed

WTF??!!


----------



## girasol (Jan 19, 2007)

No they're not...

Call 09011 32 33 09 to EVICT Jade and you'll find that they're still open


----------



## Mogden (Jan 19, 2007)

If I could from here I would.

I was looking up the Irish numbers for Chairman Meow. They don't seem to be there either. Well not at the moment anyway. Says phone lines open at 9:30.


----------



## han (Jan 19, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> No they're not...
> 
> Call Call 09011 32 33 09 to EVICT Jade and you'll find that they're still open



hear hear!!

I can't believe Jade was confiding to Shilpa that she called her 'Shilpa Poppadom' and then *kind of* apologised. Clearly she's doing it because she thinks she's gonna be booted out and is trying to redeem herself. Who's the fake one now, eh Jade?

Unbelievable, really, that she still doesn't think she's done anything wrong. I can't imagine she ever will - some people are just unable to question themselves and she seems like she's one of them. 

What Jermaine said to Shilpa about being from a loving background making you into a secure person is so true. Jade's behaviour is really just an expression of her pain. She hasn't had the loving, encouraging background that they have. It's quite sad really.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2007)

I posted this on another forum last night:
It's fucked up. Some monstrous behaviour that is part of so many people's lives, especially their working lives, is being shown on the telly and people are shocked by it. I'm glad that people are aware that Britain isn't a Coca Cola ad and is not a harmonious melting pot. But it really annoys me that the tabloids want to magnify and exploit this under the disguise that they are wanting to unearth racism and bullying, whilst publishing divisive stories about bombers in burqas and muslim taxi drivers refusing blind people with dogs, as well as making people feel small and ugly by extolling one physical attribute over another


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 19, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> What Jermaine said to Shilpa about being from a loving background making you into a secure person is so true. Jade's behaviour is really just an expression of her pain. She hasn't had the loving, encouraging background that they have. It's quite sad really.



I'm not sure I agree with this.  I, like lots of people, had a less than brilliant up-bringing.

But I am not a loud mouth bully.  I am really nice.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 19, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> What Jermaine said to Shilpa about being from a loving background making you into a secure person is so true. Jade's behaviour is really just an expression of her pain. She hasn't had the loving, encouraging background that they have. It's quite sad really.




Thats bollocks IMO, my parents never encouraged me, never told me they loved me, never helped me with anything, I was very independent(emotionally & financially) from the age of 8, had to look after/cook for & dress my little brother everyday, my Dad used to beat us on a regular basis(with 4 seperate weapons of choice!) & I left home at 16.

I am now a very secure & confident person who is compassionate, thoughtful, loving & kind................I am these things BECAUSE of my upbringing.......I've broken the chain not continued it, i've got pain but I don't want to express it by hurting anyone else.


----------



## Fruitloop (Jan 19, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I posted this on another forum last night:
> It's fucked up. Some monstrous behaviour that is part of so many people's lives, especially their working lives, is being shown on the telly and people are shocked by it. I'm glad that people are aware that Britain isn't a Coca Cola ad and is not a harmonious melting pot. But it really annoys me that the tabloids want to magnify and exploit this under the disguise that they are wanting to unearth racism and bullying, whilst publishing divisive stories about bombers in burqas and muslim taxi drivers refusing blind people with dogs, as well as making people feel small and ugly by extolling one physical attribute over another



Too true. Those well know anti-racists that are the tabloid newpapers. Not.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 19, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Their profits are right down and they have gone cap in hand to the Government (through OFCOM) for top slicing of the BBC licence fee or for other ways of being funded.



OFCOM is the independent regulator - does it have a role in how much money Channel 4 gets?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 19, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> I've got 4 tickets for tonight's eviction but can't go because the trains are screwed...if anybody wants them (they can't be split as they're etickets) PM me with your email addy



It looks like there won't be an eviction crowd tonight. The Police said it's too dangerous.


----------



## wishface (Jan 19, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> It looks like there won't be an eviction crowd tonight. The Police said it's too dangerous.


i noticed at the end of last night's episode there were no humbers listed to call or text to vote. I wonder if they are quietly trying to get Jade out the house so she thinks she got voted naturally (or Shilpa for that matter since both were said to be up). Then afterwards they can worry about if off camera.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 19, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> i noticed at the end of last night's episode there were no humbers listed to call or text to vote. I wonder if they are quietly trying to get Jade out the house so she thinks she got voted naturally (or Shilpa for that matter since both were said to be up). Then afterwards they can worry about if off camera.



As has been said - the lines were opened during the Big Brother's Big Mouth programme which followed on from the highlights show, and immediately after we saw footage of Jade apologising to Shilpa!

The lines are now open, so I expect there will be an eviction show tonight. I doubt there will be an audience.

And I will not be watching


----------



## han (Jan 19, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I agree with this.  I, like lots of people, had a less than brilliant up-bringing.
> 
> But I am not a loud mouth bully.  I am really nice.



I'm not talking about being deprived, or having problems in your family, or even abuse...what I mean is that as long as a child who is growing up has some love coming from somewhere, whether it's a parent, auntie, friend of the family, then generally they will be ok.

I don't know Jade's background/upbringing, only that it was troubled. But if her Mum is anything to go by, we can see how she didn't get the best start in life.

I don't mean that only people with stable/loving backgrounds are nice!  But obviously it REALLY helps if you have that, and you are more likely to be  self assured, self aware, balanced....


----------



## newbie (Jan 19, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> It looks like there won't be an eviction crowd tonight. The Police said it's too dangerous.



that's pathetic.  It's only a gameshow.

I'd like to see Jade evicted to a lot of boos and abuse.  She deserves it- actions have consequences and she shouldn't be shielded from the reaction to how she behaved.

Of course, I'm slightly concerned that it will be shilpa that goes, because despite the storm there's bigotry that dare not speak lurking in the British soul.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 19, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> So, Irish phone numbers anyone?



To evict *Jade* - Call 1514 106 009
(calls cost 75cents, mobile and other network rates may vary)
14c from every vote will go to charity

To evict *Shilpa* - Call 1514 106 014
(calls cost 75cents, mobile and other network rates may vary)
14c from every vote will go to charity


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 19, 2007)

BB has given them a cooked breakfast and announced the nominations. Jade then said 'we knew that last night' 

So all the talk about her being tipped off last night by BB about what's going on outside may well be true


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 19, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> To evict *Jade* - Call 1514 106 009
> (calls cost 75cents, mobile and other network rates may vary)
> 14c from every vote will go to charity
> 
> ...



Good man yerself.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 19, 2007)

Bollox. Number barred. I can phone the feckin Carribean but I can't vote.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2007)

Jade and Co. spent last night discussing what 'may' be going on outside and the 3 bullies where visably shitting bricks...they have been tipped off big stylee.

A one point there even went to wake Shilpa up to come and speak to Jade and there was even suggestion that Shilpa should help Jade out by going into the diary room with her to discuss it.....

Jade is convinced she's going and is obviously worried about 'what' the public have seen of her.....They all are.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 19, 2007)

"Police are today poised to enter the Big Brother house after launching a criminal investigation into the escalating race row.
Hertfordshire constabulary has become so concerned with the furore surrounding the controversial reality show that officers are preparing to interview the housemates in Elstree ahead of tonight's eviction"

 

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/celebritybigbrother/article-23382305-details/article.do


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 19, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Also the way they've turned the voting around (using 'to evict' rather than 'to  keep') is VERY dodgy!


huh it's always been a vote to evict until recently when they cahnged a few votes to keep usually when they put a lto of people automatically up for eviction...


----------



## Flanflinger (Jan 19, 2007)

Just read that, Danielles agent, briefed her before going into the house about not being 'racist'. Why would her agent make such a request ?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2007)

Flanflinger said:
			
		

> Just read that, Danielles agent, briefed her before going into the house about not being 'racist'. Why would her agent make such a request ?



Those in the know maybe?...Knowing what would damage her image.


----------



## newbie (Jan 19, 2007)

_"Police have also asked for tapes of the Channel 4 show to examine if a criminal offence has been committed. Milena Buyum, of the National Assembly Against Racism, welcomed the police action: "Something has to be done to show that this type of behaviour will not be tolerated in Britain by anyone, whether in the Big Brother house or on our streets."_

splutter.  is taking the piss out of someones name really supposed to be racist to the point of criminality?


----------



## STFC (Jan 19, 2007)

Flanflinger said:
			
		

> Just read that, Danielles agent, briefed her before going into the house about not being 'racist'. Why would her agent make such a request ?



Read it where? Could just be a standard thing to warn housemates, knowing that everything they say will be picked up by the microphones.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2007)

Flanflinger said:
			
		

> Just read that, Danielles agent, briefed her before going into the house about not being 'racist'. Why would her agent make such a request ?



Hmm, let's think...

She's done an interview in the Indie where she's said 'If I was a politician I'd stop people coming into this country'. (Post something on this thread...)

Agent realises that BB is watched by more people than the guilty pleasure reading of the Independent and that any racially insensitive outbursts might damage her nascent media career.

Not exactly rocket science is it?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> _"Police have also asked for tapes of the Channel 4 show to examine if a criminal offence has been committed. Milena Buyum, of the National Assembly Against Racism, welcomed the police action: "Something has to be done to show that this type of behaviour will not be tolerated in Britain by anyone, whether in the Big Brother house or on our streets."_
> 
> splutter.  is taking the piss out of someones name really supposed to be racist to the point of criminality?



Have you watched the whole show?....do you know any of the other comments that have be made?...the whole race argument is made up from more than one comment.
The bullying issue has digusted people as well.


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 19, 2007)

Flanflinger said:
			
		

> Just read that, Danielles agent, briefed her before going into the house about not being 'racist'. Why would her agent make such a request ?


source?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 19, 2007)

STFC said:
			
		

> Read it where? Could just be a standard thing to warn housemates, knowing that everything they say will be picked up by the microphones.



It's in The Sun


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> It's in The Sun



Also posted on and discussed on Digi spy.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah, cos that's a REALLY good use of police time isn't it? Watching a load of BB tapes to see if in their view what's been said is racist and constitutes a crime.


----------



## Flanflinger (Jan 19, 2007)

STFC said:
			
		

> Read it where? Could just be a standard thing to warn housemates, knowing that everything they say will be picked up by the microphones.




You'd only need to make such a request to someone if you knew they're likely to make racist comments.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2007)

I find it amusing that when she came in the house, Jade said she was the most influenzal person in the world and the shitstorm her behaviour has caused will only serve to vindicate this belied.


----------



## newbie (Jan 19, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Have you watched the whole show?....do you know any of the other comments that have be made?...the whole race argument is made up from more than one comment.
> The bullying issue has digusted people as well.



yes.  well, not the whole show, that's impossible, but I've been watching it since the start, and I've watched most of the previous series as well.  I've also followed this thread since the start, though I don't post as compulsively as you 

It's a gameshow ffs.

aye, the 'the whole race argument' is there and it's exactly that sort of thing that makes BB so compelling.  It provokes arguments in pubs, chipshop queues and on messageboards.  great, that's why I'm into it, because it exposes people for what they are. It even gets onto national news occasionally and shows itself to be more important than almost any other television.  All good.

But *criminal*?  Don't be so silly. Real people are really hurt by real racism and there is criminal law to help protect them. This is fodder for the chattering classes (you & me) to chatter about.  not for some poxy copper to build a career out of.


----------



## STFC (Jan 19, 2007)

Latest prices from William Hill (to win):

Shilpa Shetty 1.72 
Cleo Rocos 5.00 
Jermaine Jackson 8.00 
Dirk Benedict 8.00 
Ian H Watkins 11.00 
Jo O' Meara 34.00 
Danielle Lloyd 51.00

No Jade.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 19, 2007)

I still want cleo to win. I hope Shilpa doesn't win simply because she has been dignified in the face of a vitriolic attack from a gang of harpies!


----------



## treelover (Jan 19, 2007)

Leaving aside guilt or not, Can i just say that some of the 'official' people who are going round the studios pushing their 21st version of the 'witchhunt', Lee Jasper, Keith Vaz, and the culture secretary Tessa Jowell are some of the most odious politicians and apparatchiks in the country. Imo, using the debacle for their own ends, I think Liberty's Shami Chakrabarti on Question Time made the most balanced and humane comments about the whole sorry saga.


btw, Vaz was a supporter of the satanic verses protesters


----------



## Griff (Jan 19, 2007)

Dear oh dear


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Dear oh dear




What next!!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Yeah, cos that's a REALLY good use of police time isn't it? Watching a load of BB tapes to see if in their view what's been said is racist and constitutes a crime.



you are sooo spot on mate


----------



## han (Jan 19, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I still want cleo to win. I hope Shilpa doesn't win simply because she has been dignified in the face of a vitriolic attack from a gang of harpies!



But Cleo has been so......spineless! She hasn't even expressed ANY distaste at the 3 harpies' behaviour...

I wanted her to win in the beginning, too. But her true colours have come out on this show. She's not prepared to stand up for what's right, or even to express it in the diary room (like Ian did), which makes her a bit suspect IMO.

I'd be happy if Shilpa, Jermaine or Ian won (in that order). Shilpa's dignity and self-control in this situation has been incredible.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 19, 2007)

Sky TV News currently reporting no public audience for tonight's eviction. No great surprises there.


----------



## newbie (Jan 19, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> I wanted her to win in the beginning, too. But her true colours have come out on this show



_true colours_!!11!!1!

be afraid, be very afraid, talk like that might be construed as, well, as *criminal* and, and ,and....


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 19, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> But Cleo has been so......spineless! She hasn't even expressed ANY distaste at the 3 harpies' behaviour...
> 
> I wanted her to win in the beginning, too. But her true colours have come out on this show. She's not prepared to stand up for what's right, or even to express it in the diary room (like Ian did), which makes her a bit suspect IMO.
> 
> I'd be happy if Shilpa, Jermaine or Ian won (in that order). Shilpa's dignity and self-control in this situation has been incredible.



I agree that Cleo has been a bit spineless over the bullying stuff, but I am just worried that Shilpa will win solely because of the bullying stuff, so I am trying to think about who I would support if there hadn't been any bullying or allegations of racism or whatever.

I really can't tell how much of the bullying and racist remarks the other housemates have actually seen. Cleo, for example, will have seen some fights, and some snide remarks, but she won't have seen Danielle lying to Jade about things have been said, and stirring her up, nor will she have seen Jo laughing whilst Jade screamed at Shilpa, nor heard the three of them making blatant and unpleasant racist remarks to each other about Shilpa.

The bad thing about Jade coming out tonight, which is inevitable, is all the interviews and publicity which will surround her over the next little while. I would rather they locked her away somewhere and kept her quiet!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2007)

Mogden said:
			
		

> Sky TV News currently reporting no public audience for tonight's eviction. No great surprises there.



good !!!!! they may have acted horribly, but sorry, they dont deserve to come out to a baying lynch mob!


----------



## Griff (Jan 19, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> good !!!!! they may have acted horribly, but sorry, they dont deserve to come out to a baying lynch mob!









Jade this evening.


----------



## STFC (Jan 19, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> good !!!!! they may have acted horribly, but sorry, they dont deserve to come out to a baying lynch mob!



Nobody would get lynched. Other housemates have been booed by the crowd, sometimes unfairly. Jade deserves it.


----------



## sorter (Jan 19, 2007)

if the crowds have been cancelled, then that must mean the police and those concerned have been privy to the vote count so far. what do you think it could be??

90% against 10% ?


----------



## newbie (Jan 19, 2007)

I might be changing my mind on that- maybe coming out to an eerie silence and a bunch of gun toting cops would have more effect than the traditional booing.


I'm still slightly concerned that it may be shilpa that goes, though.


----------



## han (Jan 19, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I really can't tell how much of the bullying and racist remarks the other housemates have actually seen. Cleo, for example, will have seen some fights, and some snide remarks, but she won't have seen Danielle lying to Jade about things have been said, and stirring her up, nor will she have seen Jo laughing whilst Jade screamed at Shilpa, nor heard the three of them making blatant and unpleasant racist remarks to each other about Shilpa.



That's very true. I hadn't thought about that!

But I think Shilpa's been so dignified over all this, I want her to win now. Failing that, Jermaine. I love Jermaine.

Jermaine for president!!!  

lol@ Griff!


----------



## han (Jan 19, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> I'm still slightly concerned that it may be shilpa that goes, though.



That would be an indictment on our f*cked up society!!


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 19, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> I'm still slightly concerned that it may be shilpa that goes, though.



Not with the Sun calling in it's editoral to show that Britian isn't racist and urging all it's readers to vote out Jade for the good of the country.


----------



## sorter (Jan 19, 2007)

there's no way shilpa is going if the crowds have been cancelled.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 19, 2007)

STFC said:
			
		

> Nobody would get lynched. Other housemates have been booed by the crowd, sometimes unfairly. Jade deserves it.




I think you underestimate the media hype surrounding this story.

We brits love to hate and whilst booing is rather deserved, i wouldnt want to risk taking the chance personally, she aint no criminal ...


----------



## girasol (Jan 19, 2007)

I think Cleo is the kind of person who likes to see everyone's side - but in this instance I think it's important to take sides, as there was bullying (and to some, racism, to others xenophobia - but essentially bullying) involved.

I still think she (Cleo) is a good person.  Nobody is perfect.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 19, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> I might be changing my mind on that- maybe coming out to an eerie silence and a bunch of gun toting cops would have more effect than the traditional booing.
> 
> 
> I'm still slightly concerned that it may be shilpa that goes, though.



I think Jade will be expecting a crowd, and will be expecting to be bullied, and will also expect to be told "it's only pantomime". I think it will shock, surprise and punish her much more to come out to an empty studio!

Also, Channel 4 have a duty to protect her, and the hysteria which has been expressed would make them unable to be confident that the crowd would only boo!


----------



## Mogden (Jan 19, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I really can't tell how much of the bullying and racist remarks the other housemates have actually seen. Cleo, for example, will have seen some fights, and some snide remarks, but she won't have seen Danielle lying to Jade about things have been said, and stirring her up, nor will she have seen Jo laughing whilst Jade screamed at Shilpa, nor heard the three of them making blatant and unpleasant racist remarks to each other about Shilpa.



I was all for Cleo at the start but Jack commented one evening this week that they should pick up Shilpa, who was in bed at the time, throw her out into the garden and lock the doors at which point Cleo laughed at the suggestion. I watched a video of it on YouTube or Google vids cos it wasn't shown in the highlights show. I didn't find her manner to be an embarassed or uncomfortable laugh which made me a bit uneasy.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 19, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> I'm still slightly concerned that it may be shilpa that goes, though.



I wouldnt be, Im betting Jade is going to receive the biggest evict vote in BB history.

While ime opinion is divided about whether the bullying has been racially inspired, I've yet to talk to anyone who thinks Jade hasn't been bullying Shilpa.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 19, 2007)

So will Jack walk out too when Jade goes??


----------



## newbie (Jan 19, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Not with the Sun calling in it's editoral to show that Britian isn't racist and urging all it's readers to vote out Jade for the good of the country.



so the Sun plays political correctness and the whole country is expected to obey?  Thing is, the entire chattering classes are up in arms about this but really Jade, Dani & Jo are not represented by any of that.  There are millions of people like them, who would just love to stick it to the right on Oh So correct voices that dominate all airwaves and all discussion.  They can't express themselves, because they lack articulacy and because they'll be howled down.  

These votes are anonymous.

These are young girls who were sniffing each others farts last night and giggling.   They represent us rather more than we'd like to admit.


----------



## STFC (Jan 19, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> They represent us rather more than we'd like to admit.



They don't represent me.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 19, 2007)

Effigys of Shilpa to be burned at a demo in Bermondsey....

http://www.markmcgowan.org/index.html


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 19, 2007)

STFC said:
			
		

> They don't represent me.



Or me.


----------



## newbie (Jan 19, 2007)

fair enough, I wouldn't expect anyone to say on a public board that they're represented by girls who sniff each others backsides, or who gang up on someone they see as controlling, untrustworthy and aloof.  That's not the way we nice people behave.  

we'll see.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 19, 2007)

Hurrah! A whole 14 signatures on the petition. 

"We, the undersigned, wish to register our anger at Endemol show Big Brother's handling of the terrible situation in the Big Brother house, and demand that all concerned in managing this show be forced to explain their actions and decisions throughout the life of this series."

Sign Here

(OK, I was yelling at the TV last night, incensed at Ch4's greywash, and just had to try to do something)

Does it not show Shilpa's quality that now she's worried that Jade's life will be ruined by all this. And isn't it annoying that two-faced racist Danielle seems to have got away with it.

And isn't it depressing that Jade's manager is the same management firm as Davina, Russel, Dermot and co?

Proof Here - check the roster


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2007)

STFC said:
			
		

> They don't represent me.



I don't think they represent me personally either but they do however, represent things about this country, like it or not, even if not in it's entirety.


----------



## treelover (Jan 19, 2007)

What i find interesting, is that clear racism, homophobia, etc was expressed on the dispatches programme Undercover Mosques (leaving aside its many failings)by at least 10 different people, yet that thread is only 5 pages, the thread on BB's contested racist outbursts many many more. Imo, the danger presented to people by an extension of what was recorded in the programme: killing jews, kuffurs, homosexuals, debasing women is surely more that what three W/C women will little power, may have said. Its also replicated across the media where the programme has had little coverage and no national debate.


people closing their eyes, minds?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 19, 2007)

treelover said:
			
		

> people closing their eyes, minds?



Jade and Danielle clearly have more power than a mosque-full of traditionalist hardline muslims. That fact shows a racially based society in itself.


----------



## newbie (Jan 19, 2007)

@rutita1, #2857


that's right, despite their individual success they represent some of the people who live this country, people who are almost entirely unrepresented, voiceless and disenfranchised.  Shilpa, as well as representing "her country"** also represents poise, education, success and all the other attributes the girls don't. There are a lot of people in this country who would like to stick it to people like her.  There is a class issue behind a lot of this, as people said upthread.


** I'm a bit surprised that no-one picked up on Shilpa saying that.  seems to me that one interperetation is nationalistic, another cultural and a third racial.  Is she any more or less at fault for claiming to represent a few hundred million people than  D is for suggesting she goes home?  It's not that clearcut in my mind, tbh.


----------



## magneze (Jan 19, 2007)

treelover said:
			
		

> What i find interesting, is that clear racism, homophobia, etc was expressed on the dispatches programme Undercover Mosques (leaving aside its many failings)by at least 10 different people, yet that thread is only 5 pages, the thread on BB's contested racist outbursts many many more. Imo, the danger presented to people by an extension of what was recorded in the programme: killing jews, kuffurs, homosexuals, debasing women is surely more that what three W/C women will little power, may have said. Its also replicated across the media where the programme has had little coverage and no national debate.
> 
> 
> people closing their eyes, minds?


I think you're spot on here.


----------



## han (Jan 19, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I still think she (Cleo) is a good person.  Nobody is perfect.



Me too! I do! She's good. But weak. But you're right - nobody's perfect, and who can say how they would behave in a situation like that that's so intense and with cameras everywhere....


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Jade and Danielle clearly have more power than a mosque-full of traditionalist hardline muslims. That fact shows a racially based society in itself.



You think?

I don't. I think Jade and Danielle have 'influence' so long as they stay in the tabloid eye. Religions convince people to kill others and themselves.

Which do you think is more of an issue?


----------



## Augie March (Jan 19, 2007)

Am glad to hear that they've removed the audience from tonight's eviction on a police recommendation.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 19, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> You think?
> 
> I don't. I think Jade and Danielle have 'influence' so long as they stay in the tabloid eye. Religions convince people to kill others and themselves.
> 
> Which do you think is more of an issue?



That's an innacurate depiction of religion, and one that also supports the secular state those two women are products of.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2007)

treelover said:
			
		

> What i find interesting, is that clear racism, homophobia, etc was expressed on the dispatches programme Undercover Mosques (leaving aside its many failings)by at least 10 different people, yet that thread is only 5 pages, the thread on BB's contested racist outbursts many many more. Imo, the danger presented to people by an extension of what was recorded in the programme: killing jews, kuffurs, homosexuals, debasing women is surely more that what three W/C women will little power, may have said. Its also replicated across the media where the programme has had little coverage and no national debate.
> 
> 
> people closing their eyes, minds?



I agree with you but the obvious difference is that dispatches is a documentary that has 'exposed' the issue, those ideas and how they are being circulated, they have done similar stuff on white supremicists and the BNP....the difference is that those issues and those ideas are not, being paraded to us as popular culture ......


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jan 19, 2007)

Cameron to win.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2007)

Flanflinger said:
			
		

> Just read that, Danielles agent, briefed her before going into the house about not being 'racist'. Why would her agent make such a request ?


That could help explain why there was such a look of terror on her face when she was asked about the phrase "I think she should fuck off home".

I read in one of the tabloids today Lloyd's agent saying "it wasn't meant in a racist way - all the young people are saying that to each other these days."  Oh, really?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 19, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Effigys of Shilpa to be burned at a demo in Bermondsey....
> 
> http://www.markmcgowan.org/index.html



It's been cancelled!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2007)

treelover said:
			
		

> W/C women will little power


Those women may not have much power themselves but the culture 'they' represent definately does...hence the frucas we are now witnessing.


----------



## treelover (Jan 19, 2007)

Good thing it has been, we don't need 'flashpoints like this



> It's been cancelled!


----------



## Augie March (Jan 19, 2007)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Cameron to win.



Lol  

Christ, those were the days, nice sensible people with no exaggerated personality traits.

Made for boring-as-fuck telly though.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 19, 2007)

dp


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2007)

*Cleo*




			
				han said:
			
		

> Me too! I do! She's good. But weak. But you're right - nobody's perfect, and who can say how they would behave in a situation like that that's so intense and with cameras everywhere....


Furthermore, the way bullies operate is to blame the victim for the bullying, and to create an atmosphere where others fear being bullied themselves.  Hence comments from Ian and Cleo that they can sort of in a way see both sides of the "argument".  There is no argument - only bullying.

I hope I'd challenge the bullies in those circumstances, and I'm disappointed that neither Cleo nor Ian have, but I'm not going to condemn them.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2007)

> That's an innacurate depiction of religion,



No, it's a _partial_ description of religion - it's not inaccurate in any way at all.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 19, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> @rutita1, #2857
> 
> 
> that's right, despite their individual success they represent some of the people who live this country, people who are almost entirely unrepresented, voiceless and disenfranchised.  Shilpa, as well as representing "her country"** also represents poise, education, success and all the other attributes the girls don't. There are a lot of people in this country who would like to stick it to people like her.  There is a class issue behind a lot of this, as people said upthread.
> ...



erm no if you go to a forgien country you are representing your cutlure and society by your actions.  By being a visiting national, you are by extension an ambassidor for you home nation regardless of whether you accept the concept of statehood or nations.  

this is a perfectly reasonable statement to make. it's not suggesting that every single person in your home natin is like you it's suggesting that your actions have wider implications than just yourself...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 19, 2007)

treelover said:
			
		

> Good thing it has been, we don't need 'flashpoints like this


though a flash point which would very well turn into a criminal proceeding i woudl iamgin ethat burning an effigy of a forgien national would be considered a racist action if nothing else though what good a demo after the eviction night of support would be is another thing...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 19, 2007)

what happened to the paparazzi bloke going in???


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 19, 2007)

has it been mentioned that there will be no crowd tonight? at work, so only got a quick go on the computer, can't check the thread!


----------



## Georgie Porgie (Jan 19, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> erm no if you go to a forgien country you are representing your cutlure and society by your actions.  By being a visiting national, you are by extension an ambassidor for you home nation regardless of whether you accept the concept of statehood or nations.
> 
> this is a perfectly reasonable statement to make. it's not suggesting that every single person in your home natin is like you it's suggesting that your actions have wider implications than just yourself...



Good point.


----------



## Griff (Jan 19, 2007)

treelover said:
			
		

> Good thing it has been, we don't need 'flashpoints like this




It was a spoof site.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 19, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> It was a spoof site.



Yeah, check his Wiki, some sort of artist bloke...


----------



## treelover (Jan 19, 2007)

mm, bit dangerous stunt though


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 19, 2007)

That McGowans a bit of a tit, same bloke what sat in a bath full of beans and stuck chips up his nose in celebration of the full english breakfast, also keyed a road full of cars for "Art". File under attention seeking prat.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 19, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> has it been mentioned that there will be no crowd tonight? at work, so only got a quick go on the computer, can't check the thread!


yes and no crowd appears to be the case...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 19, 2007)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> That McGowans a bit of a tit, same bloke what sat in a bath full of beans and stuck chips up his nose in celebration of the full english breakfast, also keyed a road full of cars for "Art". File under attention seeking prat.


file under will be getting attention by way of twatting if he key's my car...


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 19, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> how the fuck am i bullying you, you daft cunt?



Sweet jezuz, I imagine in a world of word posting in internet land the correct answer would be with your words?

Damn shame they're not letting the public in, by leaving them outside surely admitting how out of hand they've let things get.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 19, 2007)

Is jade actually going to be interviewed by Davina or just bundled into a car and quickly driven off to a secret location...?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 19, 2007)

I dont think Davina has it in her to interview Jade at all. She'll fawn over her instead, "listen, now, what have you learned about yourself in the house? who do you think nominated you? you've been a brilliant housemate" blah di blah


----------



## Griff (Jan 19, 2007)

......"And here are your best bits..."


"Your head is so far up your arse you can smell shit"


----------



## Flanflinger (Jan 19, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Is jade actually going to be interviewed by Davina or just bundled into a car and quickly driven off to a secret location...?




Jade will be interviewed by Davina.....after consultation with her agent.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 19, 2007)

I think it would be a very bad move to put new housemates in after tonight's eviction. Whoever leaves, the remaining HMs will need to regroup and settle down. The dynamic will change totally and it will be interesting to see how it pans out.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2007)

Flanflinger said:
			
		

> Jade will be interviewed by Davina.....after consultation with her agent.



Well that should be quite easy since they share an agent...


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2007)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> Sweet jezuz, I imagine in a world of word posting in internet land the correct answer would be with your words?



eh?


----------



## marshall (Jan 19, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> yes and no crowd appears to be the case...




I imagine danielle or jo will catch the brunt of it next week, then...


----------



## Juice Terry (Jan 19, 2007)

bummer, if they're not going to throw her to the baying mob then I won't be watching.

Another Endemol fit up

"I aint no racialist innit"


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2007)

Har har

This week's Holy Moly!



			
				HM said:
			
		

> East is East (Angular)
> 
> Right - Brown, Blair and the whole fucking world are talking about it so let's get this over with up front...
> 
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2007)

Newsflash:
The NUS and Asian and International Students Associations are demoing outside C4 at 4pm today


----------



## Belushi (Jan 19, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Newsflash:
> The NUS and Asian and International Students Associations are demoing outside C4 at 4pm today



You just wait until you see the demo me and M are staging outside your flat


----------



## Griff (Jan 19, 2007)

Jade's perfume


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 19, 2007)

> Gripper Stebson


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2007)

Little fuckers should be in school. 

Damn glad my tax £££s don't fund the fornicating, dope smoking, protesting little scotes anymore...


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jan 19, 2007)

It's funny how only the famous ones are whisked away for private evictions when the fuck up right royally. 

The non-famous ones are sent to the pack of wolves.

I say, public eviction,  let her face the consequences of her bullying.  Aww, what's the matter, jade can't take her own medicine?


----------



## jiggajagga (Jan 19, 2007)

BB should still have the crowd noise, Jade should still walk up the stairs, the doors open......Nothing! Just Davina and the old Bill!!


----------



## Griff (Jan 19, 2007)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> BB should still have the crowd noise, Jade should still walk up the stairs, the doors open......Nothing! Just Davina and the old Bill!!



& tumbleweed.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jan 19, 2007)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> BB should still have the crowd noise, Jade should still walk up the stairs, the doors open......Nothing! Just Davina and the old Bill!!




Quality!


----------



## wishface (Jan 19, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> As has been said - the lines were opened during the Big Brother's Big Mouth programme which followed on from the highlights show, and immediately after we saw footage of Jade apologising to Shilpa!
> 
> The lines are now open, so I expect there will be an eviction show tonight. I doubt there will be an audience.
> 
> And I will not be watching


I don't watch Big Mouth so I didnt see the phone numbers.

Anything hosted by Russel Brand is best avoided in my opinion.


----------



## wishface (Jan 19, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Yeah, cos that's a REALLY good use of police time isn't it? Watching a load of BB tapes to see if in their view what's been said is racist and constitutes a crime.



I don't understand this argument. So the police should only investigate matters that are the most important and anything deemed less so is not worthy of investigation? So if someone gets murdered then all the petty thieves and drunks can carry on then?


----------



## wishface (Jan 19, 2007)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> Quality!


Not Davina, Donal Macintyre.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jan 19, 2007)

FWIW I dont think Jade and Jo are racist, just fucking stupid jealous cows, who feel intimidated by anyone more famous/beautiful/talented then themselves.  

Danielle is arguably racist about the "fuck off home" comment.  The rest just seemed to be general bitchiness (after trawling through youtube).

Danielle also seems to be very much a manipulative, sour faced, arsehole who has some inteligence but would prefer not to use it as it would make her highly "uncool".  Can't say I blame her,  I was ostracised at school by the very same type of person for being a bit more bright then they were.  Consequently the other, clever girls, would join in by non participation, deliberatley hiding their intelligence or with snidey comments so as not to be the next victim of said instigator. I recognise all the behaviour, I went to an all girls school.

Typical schoolgirl bullying.  Not racist, just very very nasty and hurtful. TBH both should be as villified as each other (racism/bullying)


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 19, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> eh?



words.  Surely, the only way to bully anyone over the internet.

The page has long since past with this relentless thread but it seemed an odd question at the time.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm starting to think this has got totally out of hand. Some ignorant people have said ignorant things (what a surprise), and of course they should be made aware of this and people should express that.

But this is turning into macro-bullying (by the public) of the micro-bullies in the house.

Which cannot be healthy!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.jadegoodyonline.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=618

Fantastic troll


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> I don't understand this argument. So the police should only investigate matters that are the most important and anything deemed less so is not worthy of investigation? *So if someone gets murdered then all the petty thieves and drunks can carry on then?*



Ummm...YES. If someone has been murdered I would expect the OB to prioritise that rather than chase after pickpockets for example.

How many OB do you think this will take off the street, how long do you think it will take to view and then come to a decision that there isn't enough evidence to even arrest someone?

WASTE OF POLICE TIME.


----------



## chazegee (Jan 19, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> But this is turning into macro-bullying (by the public) of the micro-bullies in the house.
> 
> Which cannot be healthy!



True


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Newsflash:
> The NUS and Asian and International Students Associations are demoing outside C4 at 4pm today


There's 3 of em


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 19, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> ......"And here are your best bits..."
> 
> 
> "Your head is so far up your arse you can smell shit"



Did someone mention Danielle and Jo smelling each others farts?  I guess they're so far each other's arses that they can smell the other's shit


----------



## exosculate (Jan 19, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> There's 3 of em




Are you scared?

I'd put your balaclava (I've always wanted to use that word on here) on before leaving tonight.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> There's 3 of em



Awww, bless.


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 19, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Not Davina, Donal Macintyre.



Or Jeremy Paxman


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Awww, bless.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2007)

Even better news from Holy Moly!

FYI - the Duty Log is the book that all TV stations have to keep that records incoming calls from viewers. They are quite often mad - think green ink people writing into newspapers.



> Celebrity Big Brother/Duty Log Mental Crossover
> 
> This switchboard received an unprecedented number of calls regarding the suggested racist behaviour on 'Celebrity Big Brother' - 33 calls in all.
> 
> The phone handlers were very sympathetic to all callers, agreeing that racism was ugly, stupid and had no place in a forward-thinking and well balanced society. Said phone handlers then pointed out the fact that they worked for ITV and had no connection with either Endemol or Channel 4, who had screened the programme


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> FYI - the Duty Log is the book that all TV stations have to keep that records incoming calls from viewers. They are quite often mad - think green ink people writing into newspapers.



They can be fucking hilarious - when The Real Da Vinci Code was shown, C4 was flooded with nutjob calls - one from Jesus himself


----------



## christonabike (Jan 19, 2007)

I read 'em sometimes


----------



## treelover (Jan 19, 2007)

oh, btw, in the real world, one of Tony Blairs senior aides has been arrested:



> Honours police arrest Blair aide
> Ruth Turner
> Ms Turner stood for Labour in the 1999 European Parliament election
> Downing Street political adviser Ruth Turner has become the fourth person to be arrested by police investigating the cash-for-honours allegations.
> ...


----------



## Kanda (Jan 19, 2007)

treelover said:
			
		

> oh, btw, in the real world, one of Tony Blairs senior aides has been arrested:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But this is books, films, TV, radio & writing....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2007)

Apology?


----------



## wishface (Jan 19, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Ummm...YES. If someone has been murdered I would expect the OB to prioritise that rather than chase after pickpockets for example.
> 
> How many OB do you think this will take off the street, how long do you think it will take to view and then come to a decision that there isn't enough evidence to even arrest someone?
> 
> WASTE OF POLICE TIME.


I expect that there are enough police to do BOTH tasks. After all this is the information age not the days of yore ffs. I think they have a duty to investigate all issues of alleged criminality. I would hope they do take this as seriously as any other racist incident even if its on a tv show.


----------



## bellator (Jan 19, 2007)

Rumour has it on digispy that Jade (presuming she is out tonight) will not recieve a press conference either. What the source is I don't know.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jan 19, 2007)

that was reported on the radio news earlier too.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 19, 2007)

treelover said:
			
		

> oh, btw, in the real world, one of Tony Blairs senior aides has been arrested:



Since when where events at Number 10 anything to do with the real world? Never in my lifetime. And as for politicians being crooked, what surprise is that? 

You need to engage in the active dialectic of the time to effect change. The political dialogue is a relic.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 19, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> http://www.jadegoodyonline.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=618
> 
> Fantastic troll



welcome to our newest member - Jades Gaping Shitbox


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2007)

Flanflinger said:
			
		

> Jade will be interviewed by Davina.....after consultation with her agent.


Are they seriously still going to have Davina doing the interview?  She doesn't have what it takes normally, how will she cope with an international incident?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 19, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Are they seriously still going to have Davina doing the interview?  She doesn't have what it takes normally, how will she cope with an international incident?



wtf are they supposed to do? Get Paxman in??


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> wtf are they supposed to do? Get Paxman in??


So, other than Davina there's only Paxman available?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2007)

Do you agree that some things just can't be taken back?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 19, 2007)

Who thinks Jade has had a bit more coaching on what to say than is immediately apparent? Didn't work though.

Can this be the end of Jade?

I suspect it will just be the start of an endless series of articles in trash-mags like Hello etc.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 19, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Do you agree that some things just can't be taken back?



Yes....


----------



## bellator (Jan 19, 2007)

Too little too late from Jade, Danielle didn't look too happy about the truce.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 19, 2007)

What a crock of producer prompted shite. Jade and Danielle both. BB have obviously been working hard to save their arses.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh my God!

Danielle is a devious cow


----------



## Madusa (Jan 19, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Oh my God!
> 
> Danielle is a devious cow



exactly what i was thinking! Bitch!


----------



## bellator (Jan 19, 2007)

I think Jade is ignorant and a bully however, Danielle is one ugly person (on the inside)


----------



## moomoo (Jan 19, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Oh my God!
> 
> Danielle is a devious cow




It was quite unbelievable wasn't it!  

Lets hope she is going next week (and that she gets a crowd to greet her departure!)


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Oh my God!
> 
> Danielle is a devious cow


She is.  Furthermore, _she_ is the racist, and the driver of the abuse.  She puts forward the idea, then sits back and lets Jade do the dirty work.  But now she's realized Jade's number is up, she's sold her down the river.  She knew fine Shilpa wasn't the only audience there.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 19, 2007)

I feel it's all a bit tragic really.
Jades' awareness that she faces the lions den.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 19, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> I think Jade is ignorant and a bully however, Danielle is one ugly person (on the inside)





Yep - Danielle's got off very very lightly.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 19, 2007)

...(so far anyway)


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2007)

Formally tragic; in the sense of ancient Greek drama.  You're right.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Yep - Danielle's got off very very lightly.


The press have laid it all on Jade.


----------



## aurora green (Jan 19, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Formally tragic; in the sense of ancient Greek drama.  You're right.



And as such, I can't help but feel sad for her.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Who thinks Jade has had a bit more coaching on what to say than is immediately apparent? Didn't work though.
> 
> Can this be the end of Jade?
> 
> I suspect it will just be the start of an endless series of articles in trash-mags like Hello etc.



I can't predict the future, I can imagine that jade will still be sought after for her story for the right or wrong reasons.....I do feel though that for a mixed race person, grown women and mother she will learn important life lessons.....

I can imagine her dead father is a huge whole in her heart and indirectly a space between her identity as a mixed race person and experience with the black community that she has missed out on....

As a women I'm sure she wants to have more maturity, grace, pride in herself, be respected and admired...

As a mother she wants to be the best one she can be, her kids to have the best start, to be proud of her etc.............

Her last appearance in big brother changed her life, for good and for bad, she has said as much......she isn't proud of her bitterness, shortcomings, lack of education, or being the 'nation's court jester', even if it has made her wealthy and she lives better than she has ever done......

She made her choices I imagine people saying, you are right...but what she signed up to is bigger and more powerful than she has ever imagined. The issues she is involved in pre-date her and she is as much a victim of them....The penny seems to have dropped.
We live and learn.....and how glad are we right now that our inconsistencies, contradictions, faults etc. have not be laid bare for all to see? Very glad.


----------



## Random One (Jan 19, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> I think Jade is ignorant and a bully however, Danielle is one ugly person (on the inside)


definitely the case i rekon, Jade is just unfortunately alot louder and so Danielle's bullshit gets sidelined.....but this has all gone completely crazy i mean Jade's eviction is breaking news on CNN ffs!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 19, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> The press have laid it all on Jade.




Yep and BB have, imo, gone right along with that - and while she needs to face up to her own dire behaviour - that is most definitely not fair!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Yep - Danielle's got off very very lightly.



Her conversation with Shilpa was interesting, very telling, albiet nauseating. Espeecially as Shilpa really doesn't know the half of it.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 19, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> We live and learn.....and how glad are we right now that our inconsistencies, contradictions, faults etc. have not be laid bare for all to see? Very glad.



FFS   Thats why we don't go on reality TV shows... I will be buying one small bag of pebbles and two bags of medium for the public stoning


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2007)

I see a classroom...a group of arrogant, bullying, hideous children.....all equally to blame for different reasons, varying from racism, jealousy, naviety, fear, immaturity...etc. It quite common that the one with the biggest mouth and the most honest carries the can. They are most the obvious and as such, cross the line.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> FFS   Thats why we don't go on reality TV shows...


Was my point.
However, people in glass houses and all that....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 19, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I can't predict the furture, I can imagine that jade will still be sought after for her story for the right or wrong reasons.....I do feel though that for a mixed race person, grown women and mother she will learn important life lessons.....
> 
> I can imagine her dead father is a huge whole in her heart and indirectly a space between her identity as a mixed race person and experience with the black community that she has missed out on....
> 
> ...



Very thoughtful post. 

I certainly see the tragedy in all of this. I think Jade was being genuine about her regret and that she truly is not racist. Ignorance alone does not a racist make - people are complex creatures, unfortunately the press, and many viewers and non-viewers of the programme, are unwilling to accept that. Wouldn't we all rather have someone to blame for all the ills in society - to divert attention away from any darkness in our hearts?

Jade's comments were cruel, nasty, and completely uncalled for - but being called a slag by Edwina Curry on Question Time, people saying they hope someone kills her when she comes out, the entire press baying for her blood - that's not cool. It's very not cool. Hey, let's propogate hate in the name of racial equality everyone.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 19, 2007)

> but being called a slag by Edwina Curry on Question Time,



Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2007)

82% of the vote FWIW.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2007)

I have to say that this whole sorry episode has made me a bit ashamed to be involved with it. Even my union has stepped in to disassociate itself from what's been going on. The whole thing leaves a nasty taste in the mouth. I know it's telly and is in it's very nature exploitative but this is has made me all too aware of how sordid the media are, whether they're papers or TV companies.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 19, 2007)

You were only obeying orders


----------



## treelover (Jan 19, 2007)

imo, a lot of liberals have wanted to see racism in the BB ferrago, whether it was there or not. they are like the puritans of old:, looking for the original sin to be expunged from from the soul. 


I also think Jade is in  for a very tough time, perhaps even with danger to her life


----------



## rocketman (Jan 19, 2007)

treelover said:
			
		

> imo, a lot of liberals have wanted to see racism in the BB ferrago, whether it was there or not. they are like the puritans of old:, looking for the original sin to be expunged from from the soul.



No mate, you are the puritan


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 19, 2007)

I can't believe that it said in the London Shite that some Boots stores were taking down her perfume from the shelves!  

The Gorden Brown thing seemed right out of The Thick of It.

So Jade got evicted? I haven't been watching this year, but how did the interview go?


----------



## Random One (Jan 19, 2007)

not happened yet...will be on in abt 8 mins


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 19, 2007)

Hasnt happened yet! It's on soon after UglyBetty. 

No crowd and no press conference but let's hope Davina does a good interview.....


----------



## Griff (Jan 19, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I have to say that this whole sorry episode has made me a bit ashamed to be involved with it. Even my union has stepped in to disassociate itself from what's been going on. The whole thing leaves a nasty taste in the mouth. I know it's telly and is in it's very nature exploitative but this is has made me all too aware of how sordid the media are, whether they're papers or TV companies.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 19, 2007)

Her diary room thing and conversation with Shilpa seemed staged.


----------



## bellator (Jan 19, 2007)

I don't agreee with Jades behaviour while she has been spouting the vile crap that has been shown, but is this fair ffs? She obviously has issues and has illustrated that the real bastards at the end of the day are the BB producers and their attempts at gaining more ££. Each year we see more and more unstable characters going in both in CBB and BB. They MUST know that these people will react the way they do (most of the time) e.g Shabaz, Nikki, Jade, Jackie (spelling wrong I know), Leo.  
It's all about ratings and bling. They couldn't give two shits about anybody that enters that house or the viewers.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 19, 2007)

Interview is on in 8 minutes Sparrow.

That was fucking horrible.  She's shitting herself.


----------



## Random One (Jan 19, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Hasnt happened yet! It's on soon after UglyBetty.
> 
> No crowd and no press conference but let's hope Davina does a good interview.....


i don't think Davina knows how to do one of them


----------



## Groucho (Jan 19, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Hasnt happened yet! It's on soon after UglyBetty.
> 
> No crowd and no press conference but let's hope Davina does a good interview.....




D: So, you are not a you know the r word are you?

J: No I'm not whatever that is

D: Oh good. Glad we've cleared that up

J: I thought that Shilpa would smell of curry

D: Shhh! Shut up! Shut up!
Let's look at your best bits. Er..well let's look at the diary room chair for a bit.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 19, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> I don't agreee with Jades behaviour while she has been spouting the vile crap that has been shown, but is this fair ffs? She obviously has issues and has illustrated that *the real bastards at the end of the day are the BB producers and their attempts at gaining more ££*. Each year we see more and more unstable characters going in both in CBB and BB. They MUST know that these people will react the way they do (most of the time) e.g Shabaz, Nikki, Jade, Jackie (spelling wrong I know), Leo.
> *It's all about ratings and bling. They couldn't give two shits about anybody that enters that house or the viewers.*



But you're watching it?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 19, 2007)

Lol @RandomOne & Groucho


----------



## Random One (Jan 19, 2007)

davina - "i don't know how much you know about why there are no crowds but all will become clear"

well erm Davina she isn't suppose to have any idea what is going on in the outside world so why would she 'know'


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 19, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Interview is on in 8 minutes Sparrow.


I just turned the TV on.

Crispy just pulled a face like this.....







and legged it into the other room! 

He's not a BB fan!


----------



## bellator (Jan 19, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> But you're watching it?  : : :



Of course I am 

Point taken


----------



## unusual_solid (Jan 19, 2007)

Is she now higher than the twenty fifth most influential person now or what?


----------



## Griff (Jan 19, 2007)

Is that Crispy?

Freak.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 19, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Is that Crispy?
> 
> Freak.


No, but it's not the most dissimilar likeness!


----------



## Random One (Jan 19, 2007)

unusual_solid said:
			
		

> Is she now higher than the twenty fifth most influential person now or what?


well she seems to have influence over how Gordon Brown's trip abroad is going


----------



## Fingers (Jan 19, 2007)

Fucking hell, davina and channel 4 are hanging her out to dry!


----------



## Random One (Jan 19, 2007)

they are trying their hardest to cover their backs now...


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 19, 2007)

Not dissapointing so far!


----------



## unusual_solid (Jan 19, 2007)

Can't really defend her can they. Bet she puts on loads of weight now.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 19, 2007)

using a lot of words doesn't make you intelligent


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 19, 2007)

The racism aside though, isn't it a bit inconsistent that BB are going on about the bullying considering almost all series have had awful bullying and past housemates have just got away with "ho ho, aren't you a bitch!"?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 19, 2007)

First time I've watched this but she really seems to be trying not to cry.  God what a nightmare that looks like!!

Still I suppose she has her millions to console her...


----------



## Fingers (Jan 19, 2007)

I really thought we would get the Davina "you were a great housemate" bullshit, Channel4/Endomol might have balls afterall, though I think they could not have played it any other way.

Either way the show that made her famous has hammered the final nail in her coffin.


----------



## Random One (Jan 19, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> The racism aside though, isn't it a bit inconsistent that BB are going on about the bullying considering almost all series have had awful bullying and past housemates have just got away with "ho ho, aren't you a bitch!"?


definitely very inconsistent but if BB hadn't been pushed into it by the media madness they may not have addressed it


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 19, 2007)

Love the way they end with an announcement for auditions for housemates for next time...


----------



## aurora green (Jan 19, 2007)

Jack should walk out of there and look after Jade.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 19, 2007)

You heard it people, Jade is *rashful*


----------



## Griff (Jan 19, 2007)

All in all a bit grim for Jade. On the short-term.


6 months down the line, it won't affect her in the slightest, she'll be richer than all of us.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 19, 2007)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Jack should walk out of there and look after Jade.



Someone will have to point the door out for him. I suspect he'd end up in the fridge otherwise.


----------



## girasol (Jan 19, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> All in all a bit grim for Jade. On the short-term.
> 
> 
> 6 months down the line, it won't affect her in the slightest, she'll be richer than all of us.



That's very true.

Can't help but feel that she'll have grown up a good few years after tonight


----------



## bellator (Jan 19, 2007)

I wonder if Danielle will be Shilpas best friend now?


----------



## aurora green (Jan 19, 2007)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Someone will have to point the door out for him. I suspect he'd end up in the fridge otherwise.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 19, 2007)

They kept referring to being 'told' by big brother.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 19, 2007)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Someone will have to point the door out for him. I suspect he'd end up in the fridge otherwise.




LOL


----------



## moomoo (Jan 19, 2007)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Someone will have to point the door out for him. I suspect he'd end up in the fridge otherwise.


----------



## milesy (Jan 19, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> All in all a bit grim for Jade. On the short-term.
> 
> 
> 6 months down the line, it won't affect her in the slightest, she'll be richer than all of us.



yeah, i can't really see this being "the end" for jade. what does she do for a living? appears in celeb-gossip mags and reality-tv programmes telling all about her life. well this is just another stage in her life. for as many headlines saying "boo hiss jade" i'm sure there's just as many people reading them thinking "well she's not all that bad" and "i'd like to hear her side of the story"...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 19, 2007)

Somebody's suddenly letting off fireworks out the back....can the two things be connected?!?


----------



## bellator (Jan 19, 2007)

Me thinks Jade is gonna make mega bucks out of this!


----------



## Pieface (Jan 19, 2007)

I ended up feeling protective of her ffs! 

And 2 nights ago I was denouncing her as a witch but seeing an individual go through that was horrible.  She was so scared.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2007)

According to the BBC, "Goody received 82% of the total votes cast."  Which means 18% voted to evict Shilpa.  18%, after watching that campaign of bullying and racism; why?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 19, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> .........seeing an individual go through that was horrible.  She was so scared.



Innit.


----------



## milesy (Jan 19, 2007)

was she told that there's be no crowd? she didn't look even nearly as shocked as i thought she would have done.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 19, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> According to the BBC, "Goody received 82% of the total votes cast."  Which means 18% voted to evict Shilpa.  18%, after watching that campaign of bullying and racism; why?



Dunno.   Not everyone thought she was totally innocent throughout.  There was a bit of press promoting that idea and some on this thread.

I'm all conflicted.


----------



## Griff (Jan 19, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> That's very true.
> 
> Can't help but feel that she'll have grown up a good few years after tonight



That's another debate completely.


----------



## Random One (Jan 19, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Me thinks Jade is gonna make mega bucks out of this!


Definitely....there will probably be anti-bullying campaigns with Shilpa and Jade in them with Jade saying "you don't have to be a bully forever.i changed...so can you...."


----------



## wishface (Jan 19, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I ended up feeling protective of her ffs!
> 
> And 2 nights ago I was denouncing her as a witch but seeing an individual go through that was horrible.  She was so scared.


I think C4 have orchestrated this and have really hung her out to dry. Of course the program will continue which means that they obviously couldn't careless about the complaints. I'm not defending Jade or the others, their behaviour 3was reprehensible and Jade was rightly booed, however the program shoudl have been taken off the air in a quiet and dignified manner. 

That was certainly uncomfortable viewing.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 19, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> definitely very inconsistent but if BB hadn't been pushed into it by the media madness they may not have addressed it



And in a perverse sort of way this may turn into a good thing.

BB started as an "experiment" into how different people from different backgrounds interact in a closed and controlled and environment.  And there has always been some element of pack mentality in all the series - celeb or otherwise.

This series has opened up a massive tin of worms about the way that people interact outside of their social groups.  Jade, Danielle & Jo have shown themselves to be nasty, racist and bitchy within a group that  they feel comfortable.  Similar backgrounds and ethics.  Not necessarily racist but ignorant and stupid.  And they've shown the sort of things that people say behind closed doors about people who are from a background/culture different to them.  People who would say "some of my best friends are black/gay etc.".

I think my biggest problem with all this is that Jade has been set up to be the fall guy .  I'm in no sense justifying Jade but I think that Danielle in particular should have to face up to her part in all this.  Her clip in the show tonight where she tried to chum up to Shipa smacked of a very media savvy and cynical person trying to pass all the blame onto Jade.  And Jo is by no means blameless either.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> Her diary room thing and conversation with Shilpa seemed staged.


A lot seemed staged.  And Jade said something in the interview about something everyone had told her not to say.  What was that?  Who was the everyone?  Housemates?  Producers?  What?

I wanted Jade to be shown video of Danielle and Jo.  Especially Danielle being two-faced, and racist.  Because I wanted to see how she reacted, if that aided her understanding.  But I guess the production company want to think they've put the racism to rest now that Jade is gone.  But in fact the real racist is still in the house.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 19, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> was she told that there's be no crowd? she didn't look even nearly as shocked as i thought she would have done.





I don't think so...but they certainly anticipated it and knew for defo when the eviction result was called at the end of the first programme and there was no crowd noise (and a very vague 'we'll be getting you _shortly_').

First time ever that they've not used the phrase 'your best bits' either.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 19, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> According to the BBC, "Goody received 82% of the total votes cast."  Which means 18% voted to evict Shilpa.  18%, after watching that campaign of bullying and racism; why?



Because Jade's more entertaining to watch on TV than Shilpa? Big Brother's entertainment, after all, and watching Jade picking fights, arguing, and saying incredibly stupid things is more the kind of thing people watch Big Brother to see than Shilpa doing the washing up and smiling sweetly.


----------



## Griff (Jan 19, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I wanted Jade to be shown video of Danielle and Jo.  Especially Danielle being two-faced, and racist.  Because I wanted to see how she reacted, if that aided her understanding.  But I guess the production company want to think they've put the racism to rest now that Jade is gone.  But in fact the real racist is still in the house.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 19, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I don't think so...but they certainly anticipated it and knew for defo when the eviction result was called at the end of the first programme and there was no crowd noise (and a very vague 'we'll be getting you _shortly_').
> 
> First time ever that they've not used the phrase 'your best bits' either.




god just at the time you posted that sheo i got a really powerful acrid whiff from the gerbils... coincidence _i'm sure_ 


*goes off to tend to gerbils*


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Not everyone thought she was totally innocent throughout.


The thing is, you don't blame the victim of bullying for the bullying - nothing she did deserved the treatment she got.  Nothing.

That isn't the same as saying if there had been no bullying we might not have found her annoying, but being annoying doesn't make you deserving of a campaign of bullying.  And of the racism Danielle, and to a lesser extent Jo, is guilty of.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 19, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I don't think so...but they certainly anticipated it and knew for defo when the eviction result was called at the end of the first programme and there was no crowd noise (and a very vague 'we'll be getting you _shortly_').
> 
> First time ever that they've not used the phrase 'your best bits' either.



I think she did know.  She wasn't nearly shocked enough and sources I trust (taps nose) said that whoever was evicted would be talked to in the hour between the shows (hence the shortened highlights package)


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 19, 2007)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> You heard it people, Jade is *rashful*



You can get a cream for that these days.


----------



## Callie (Jan 19, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> A lot seemed staged.  And Jade said something in the interview about something everyone had told her not to say.  What was that?  Who was the everyone?  Housemates?  Producers?  What?



wasnt that when she kept talking about what she'd said and the poppadum comment and someone in the audience told her to stop saying it and after that she did?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Because Jade's more entertaining to watch on TV than Shilpa?


I hope so.  I know that's normally the way it works.  But I just thought this was different.  So different that for me Big Brother has now run its course; I can't imagine watching another series after this one.  Where would they go?


----------



## milesy (Jan 19, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> A lot seemed staged.  And Jade said something in the interview about something everyone had told her not to say.  What was that?  Who was the everyone?



it was someone in the audience telling her not to say "shilpa poppadom" again that jade was referring to.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> wasnt that when she kept talking about what she'd said and the poppadum comment and someone in the audience told her to stop saying it and after that she did?


Ah, I didn't hear that.  Ok, cheers.


----------



## Griff (Jan 19, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> I think she did know.  She wasn't nearly shocked enough and sources I trust (taps nose) said that whoever was evicted would be talked to in the hour between the shows (hence the shortened highlights package)



There must have been some kind of 'outside world' talking to this time around. FFS!


----------



## Pieface (Jan 19, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> The thing is, you don't blame the victim of bullying for the bullying - nothing she did deserved the treatment she got.  Nothing.
> 
> That isn't the same as saying if there had been no bullying we might not have found her annoying, but being annoying doesn't make you deserving of a campaign of bullying.  And of the racism Danielle, and to a lesser extent Jo, is guilty of.



no - I wouldn't but Germaine Greer's article in particular showed a different view point.  One that explored the possibility that Shilpa's game was irritating and making the girls react to her in such a way that painted her as the victim.

I find that a little far fetched tbh - plus she claims to have had no previous awareness of the show so wouldn't have worked out a game plan that was quite so complex.  Plus does she _need _to win it?  She's there to raise her profile and that has certainly happened!

There are people who think she deserved that treatment and not because they are racists - but because they just think she was cynical and acting a role.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 19, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> The thing is, you don't blame the victim of bullying for the bullying - nothing she did deserved the treatment she got.  Nothing.



Mayeb not, but only a small percentage of what happens in the house makes in onto the highlights, and some of what I've seen of Shilpa on the show makes me suspect she might be a complete pain in the arse to be stuck in an environment as weird and pressurised as the BB house. 

The stuff about the Oxo cubes definitely reminded me of one or two pain-in-the-arse types I've encountered in houseshares...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 19, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I do feel though that for a mixed race person


she's not... mixed race.... she lied... can we please clear this up... 



> Goody previously had a stormy, on and off relationship with TV presenter and fellow reality television regular Jeff Brazier who is the father of her two sons, Bobby Jack, born a month early on June 6, 2003 and Freddie, born in September 2004. Goody has stated she is of mixed race, but that was *confirmed as a lie to only gain more fame*. The real problem is that her mother Jackiey has not told



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jade_Goody#Personal_life


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 19, 2007)

doesn't say that on the link though


----------



## exosculate (Jan 19, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> doesn't say that on the link though




Thats what I thought.

Although quite why it matters, how this has any relation to whether someone is being racist, is beyond me.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 19, 2007)

doesn't matter in the slightest you're right, but as everything else surrounding this seems to be being dissected and deconstructed to the nth degree, it's just in keeping with the general approach


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> no - I wouldn't but Germaine Greer's article in particular showed a different view point.


I read that, and it made me feel sick, to be honest.  Are there really people who agreed with it?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 19, 2007)

well 18% of people voted against Shilpa for whatever reason - that could be one of them.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 19, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> The thing is, you don't blame the victim of bullying for the bullying - nothing she did deserved the treatment she got.  Nothing.
> 
> That isn't the same as saying if there had been no bullying we might not have found her annoying, but being annoying doesn't make you deserving of a campaign of bullying.  And of the racism Danielle, and to a lesser extent Jo, is guilty of.


sorry danny but what racism exactly is jo guilty of she is certainly complicit in the bullying with out doubt (although as i have previously said she seems so mentally fucked up and depressed anyways that she is prolly in fear of beign bullied herself however this isn't an excuse) danelle is a nasty piece of work who will no doubt get her come uppence next week... in front of a live audence too which might be no bad thing as she needs to be confronted with her arrogant ways and abhorent viewpoint.


----------



## Cowley (Jan 19, 2007)

> A lot seemed staged. And Jade said something in the interview about something everyone had told her not to say. What was that? Who was the everyone? Housemates? Producers? What?
> 
> I wanted Jade to be shown video of Danielle and Jo. Especially Danielle being two-faced, and racist. Because I wanted to see how she reacted, if that aided her understanding. But I guess the production company want to think they've put the racism to rest now that Jade is gone. But in fact the real racist is still in the house.



The whole thing is a sham....a game that has gone beyond a joke.  

I agree with you on the Danielle and Jo thing....horrible nasty racists who have no backbone.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> doesn't matter in the slightest you're right


Yeah.  I think someone ought to spell it out, though, just in case there's anyone who might not be up to speed: people of any racial background can be racist.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 19, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> doesn't say that on the link though


it bloody did a second ago when i quoted it in my post...

wonder why it would be edited and then locked...


----------



## Fingers (Jan 19, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> I think she did know.  She wasn't nearly shocked enough and sources I trust (taps nose) said that whoever was evicted would be talked to in the hour between the shows (hence the shortened highlights package)



i watched the hour in between on E4 and there was no talking to, Jade was sat round stuffing her porky face with food and generally looking like she was going to shit herself.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 19, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I read that, and it made me feel sick, to be honest.  Are there really people who agreed with it?



I wouldn’t say I agreed wholeheartedly with her but I think she made some good points – what’s wrong with a bit of cynicism?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 19, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> wonder why it would be edited and then locked...






It's the point of wiki isn't it  ...that anyone can add to it (which means you sometimes get stupid additions, neccessitating the entry being locked till everyone's knocked it off   ).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2007)

treelover said:
			
		

> imo, a lot of liberals have wanted to see racism



There has been racism on the show though, albeit not Jade's biggest 'crime'.... ( others were clearly more overt)

What is her biggest 'crime' depends which angle you look at it from...

Being a celeb made by BB and thinking she had weathered the biggest storm last time? Should have realised that the growing she did in the last 4 years didn't mean she was untouchable?

Being an insecure, vindictve bully? Should be more secure and not let her ego take over? Begrudging anyone who seems to have had an easier life than her and not being able to hide her sheer insane jealousy of that?

Not realising that 'pop' will eat itself, and therefore she wasn't inedible? live by the sword and all that.....Not realising that she would be endemol's sacrifical lanb when push came to shove?

Probably doing, what she did at school, be far too honest and think just because she is hurting/has hurt that everyone is/should be as outspoken as her...the kind of, yes i fucked up approach but who's perfect?

For me, the whole thing is bigger than and pre-dates Jade Goody......


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sorry danny but what racism exactly is jo guilty of .


For one, it was her who made the comments about food preparation and hygiene which included the comment about that's why Indians are all so thin, it's because they get food poisoning from not cooking chicken properly.

Why is that racist?  Because it picks on cultural things she doesn't understand (eating and preparing food with your hands [although burgers are eaten with your hands, but she wasn't looking for similarities]), and connects it to a hurtful joke about Indian malnutrition and famine.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 19, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> It's the point of wiki isn't it  ...that anyone can add to it (which means you sometimes get stupid additions, neccessitating the entry being locked till everyone's knocked it off   ).


yeah i jsut find it odd that it would remain until quoted here and then is removed and then some random poster here starts saying it doesn't say that.. oddness.. :shrugs:


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> what’s wrong with a bit of cynicism?


Nothing, in general.  But blaming the victim always leaves a bad taste.  Try this one out on Germaine: "That rape victim was asking for it by her provocative behaviour".  Not a pleasant point of view.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> she's not... mixed race.... she lied... can we please clear this up...


So her father was not mixed race then?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes he was, someone's pissing about with the wiki entry (nothing surprising in that either surely Garf, given the recent stories?).


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 19, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> yeah i jsut find it odd that it would remain until quoted here and then is removed and then some random poster here starts saying it doesn't say that.. oddness.. :shrugs:



if your implying i removed it you're way of there pal, i always thought it was true that she was mixed race so i followed your link out of interest


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 19, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> For one, it was her who made the comments about food preparation and hygiene which included the comment about that's why Indians are all so thin, it's because they get food poisoning from not cooking chicken properly.
> 
> Why is that racist?  Because it picks on cultural things she doesn't understand (eating and preparing food with your hands [although burgers are eaten with your hands, but she wasn't looking for similarities]), and connects it to a hurtful joke about Indian malnutrition and famine.


this still seems like an assumption, how do you know that jo doesn't understand, and wasn't meant in anay way other than well done you nearly gave us food posioing... 

i think people are carring far to mcuh of their own preconceptions and carryign those through on to the housemates... 

thoug i ddin't see that comemtn so can't comment on the percived intent behind it though jo strikes me as some one who's not goign to be happy in that house regardless... she just seems really depressed...


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 19, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Nothing, in general.  But blaming the victim always leaves a bad taste.  Try this one out on Germaine: "That rape victim was asking for it by her provocative behaviour".  Not a pleasant point of view.



 I don’t think you can really draw too many parallels between rape victims and game show contestants.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 19, 2007)

I tuned in for that. In fact it's only the last two days I've watched BB. Oh dear Jade!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> she's not... mixed race.... she lied... can we please clear this up...
> 
> Goody has stated she is of mixed race, but that was confirmed as a lie to only gain more fame. The real problem is that her mother Jackiey has not told
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jade_Goody#Personal_life


In the link it says only: "Goody had a stormy, on and off relationship with TV presenter and fellow reality television regular Jeff Brazier, the father of her two sons, Bobby Jack, born a month early on June 6, 2003 and Freddie, born in September 2004. Goody has stated she is of mixed race. [24]"  End of paragraph. 

It hasn't been confirmed as a lie.  And the claim isn't even on Wikipedia any more.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> I don’t think you can really draw too many parallels between rape victims and game show contestants.


I'm not; I'm saying blaming the victim (of other people's behaviour) isn't something we should do.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 19, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> So her father was not mixed race then?


dunno no evidence either way there was summit on her wiki which had been there all week til i post it up here on urban and then it's removed ... so i retract it as i ahev no way of backing it up other than what i quoted which was there but has now been removed if someone knows how to post up the revisions thingys then maybe they can see the ealier one... still think it's d considering that there was a large number of vandalism comments and reverts which were done over the week according to the history none of whihc remove the comment....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 19, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> In the link it says only: "Goody had a stormy, on and off relationship with TV presenter and fellow reality television regular Jeff Brazier, the father of her two sons, Bobby Jack, born a month early on June 6, 2003 and Freddie, born in September 2004. Goody has stated she is of mixed race. [24]"  End of paragraph.
> 
> It hasn't been confirmed as a lie.  And the claim isn't even on Wikipedia any more.


do keep up danny .... 

what was there was what i quoted... look at the revisions if you don't beleive me... dearie...


----------



## niclas (Jan 19, 2007)

*Sorry to sound cynical*

On the radio tonight it said that the Indian Tourist Board was inviting Jade to come to the country for a better understanding of the place.  

Some TV producer probably thought "wow, that'd make a great doc". As in car-crash telly.

More to the point, Jade's PR people are probably organising it as we speak (with all the money going to some Indian orphanage charidee  )

A couple of bogus death threats and she will be redeemed, unfortunately.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> dunno no evidence either way there was summit on her wiki which had been there all week til i post it up here on urban and then it's removed ... so i retract it as i ahev no way of backing it up other than what i quoted which was there but has now been removed if someone knows how to post up the revisions thingys then maybe they can see the ealier one... still think it's d considering that there was a large number of vandalism comments and reverts which were done over the week according to the history none of whihc remove the comment....


Scroll down to see pics. Yes he was indeed mixed race.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> if your implying i removed it you're way of there pal, i always thought it was true that she was mixed race so i followed your link out of interest


i have no idea who you are and certainly am not your pal love...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> yeah i jsut find it odd that it would remain until quoted here and then is removed and then some random poster here starts saying it doesn't say that.. oddness.. :shrugs:


Look at the history tab, then:

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Jade_Goody&action=history


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> if your implying i removed it you're way of there pal, i always thought it was true that she was mixed race so i followed your link out of interest


i have no idea who you are and certainly am not your pal love...


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 20, 2007)

you can look back at history on wiki can u not, should be able to see who/why it was deleted


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> if your implying i removed it you're way of there pal, i always thought it was true that she was mixed race so i followed your link out of interest


i have no idea who you are and certainly am not your pal love...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

to be honest...I can tell by looking at her...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i have no idea who you are and certainly am not your pal *love*...



Garf are you spreading love?


----------



## treelover (Jan 20, 2007)

As i have mentioned before i didn't like Jades behaviour one bit, nasty and vindictive, though i don't think it was racist. What has surprised me is the number of witch hunters on here , including supposedly left wing libertarians.

JHE has posted some stuff from another site about the BB farce, it put a different light on Jades behaviour.



> Posted on another message board:
> 
> you do know that jade had to skip a lot of school in order to care for her disabled, drug addict mother? so all this stuff about her being "common" "from the slums" "ill mannered" "disgraceful" "stupid" "thick" "ill educated" "needing elocution" etc thats been chucked at her inside the house by someone who is part of the wealthy class (even has a bunch of "servants") is fucking unbelievable imo. nobody cares about that though because jade isnt pretending to cry about it. jade has put up with a couple of weeks worth of class based abuse in there, in her position id have chucked something at shilpas head within a couple of days.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 20, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i have no idea who you are and certainly am not your pal love...



three times a lady


----------



## treelover (Jan 20, 2007)

more



> o, bearing in mind also that they are in the big brother house, and shilpa had just been saying she was fed up of them (danielle and co) and wanted to go, danielle said oh go home. not "go home to india". just, oh fuck off already. big fucking difference, if you give a shit about context anyway.
> 
> jackiey (jades mum - and yeh she does spell it that way..) couldnt pronounce shilpa. this of course is the worst racism ever. in context - jackiey is an ex drug addict with severe learning difficulties. but hey, couldnt pronounce her name, clear case of evil racist bitch there. oh yeh - interesting to note that shilpa struggled to pronounce a couple of the others names, but thatw asnt an issue. jackiey called shilpa 'princess', with her blessing no less, until shilpa was fucked off, then it became a big issue. cue shilpa shouting at jackiey to get her name right. this was an example of racism against shilpa. or it could have been an example of someone bullying an older woman with severe learning difficulties. it all depends on yr perspective.
> 
> ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> you can look back at history on wiki can u not, should be able to see who/why it was deleted


apperently though ihave no idea how...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

treelover said:
			
		

> As i have mentioned before i didn't like Jades behaviour one bit, nasty and vindictive, though i don't think it was racist. What has surprised me is the number of witch hunters on here , including supposedly left wing libertarians.
> 
> JHE has posted some stuff from another site about the BB farce, it put a different light on Jades behaviour.



As stated before...lots of us are not just labelling Jade as a racist and are fully aware of other issues.....


----------



## treelover (Jan 20, 2007)

Danny, why are you acting like the witchfinder general?,


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> three times a lady


board stickkyness it's been doing  it alot recently......


----------



## treelover (Jan 20, 2007)

last bit



> so anyway. yeh. so jade has now (!) said something racist. she referred to shilpa as "shilpa popadom". yeh, i know. its pretty disgraceful. of course, ive known a few irish guys who everyone calls paddy and welsh guys everyone calls taffy, and my mum had a friend she always called black jenny. you know, we live in a racist society where stuff like that is taken for granted. people still talk about chinkys and pakis and not everyone, yet, knows that theres anything wrong with that. of course the upper middle classes tut over it but ive heard their conversations too "this little boy in my class - hes black - did.." etc. no need to point out the kids colour but hey, thats less racist than saying "this black boy in my class". or is it? is it any different at all?
> 
> so lots of interesting questions raised by all this, and i think it might be a good thing that these things are brought to peoples attention (i say might because personally, the way this was done, im thinking theres gonna be a backlash).
> 
> ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> to be honest...I can tell by looking at her...


huh?

sod off...

what kinda shit comment is that...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

Garf, you posted that link and quote on 19-01-2007, at 11:28 PM.

I've been through the history until way before before 11:28 PM, and the phrase you put in bold wasn't there.

See if you can see when it was changed: it's all logged.

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Jade_Goody&action=history


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

treelover said:
			
		

> Danny, why are you acting like the witchfinder general?,


In what way?


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 20, 2007)

treelover said:
			
		

> more



annoyingly that's the closest to agreeing with vg1 i've ever been in my puff


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> huh?
> 
> sod off...
> 
> what kinda shit comment is that...



What's the problem...I can tell by looking at Jade that she has African or Afro-caribbean blood in her....I can see it in her features...what's the problem?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Look at the history tab, then:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Jade_Goody&action=history


danny dear where do you think i got the quote from then?

eh?

and again please explain why your assumptions about jo who you don't know are more accurate??

if you please....

i think you are wrapped up in hyperbol here perhaps you'd like to dismount your horsey and drink yer moo juice...


----------



## Belushi (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> What's the problem...I can tell by looking at Jade that she has African or Afro-caribbean blood in her....I can see it in her features...what's the problem?



Its a shame you werent here when Ern was posting, he could tell peoples class by looking at their photo


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Garf, you posted that link and quote on 19-01-2007, at 11:28 PM.
> 
> I've been through the history until way before before 11:28 PM, and the phrase you put in bold wasn't there.
> 
> ...


As I said, scroll down for pictures.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Its a shame you werent here when Ern was posting, he could tell peoples class by looking at their photo



  Now that's a different talent altogether.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Garf, you posted that link and quote on 19-01-2007, at 11:28 PM.
> 
> I've been through the history until way before before 11:28 PM, and the phrase you put in bold wasn't there.
> 
> ...


where the hell did i get the quote from then chap?  scotch mist... clearly it was there or i couldnt' have quoted it...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> danny dear where do you think i got the quote from then?


Wikipedia before it was changed.  

I was trying to help you find when it was changed, and hopefully why.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> What's the problem...I can tell by looking at Jade that she has African or Afro-caribbean blood in her....I can see it in her features...what's the problem?


nothing .. fine .. fablous comment can you also tell jewishness by looking too??  you get the point... it's a bit of a dodgey comment for some one to make...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Wikipedia before it was changed.
> 
> I was trying to help you find when it was changed, and hopefully why.


as  have said i have no idea how to work the history thingy...


----------



## Aravis (Jan 20, 2007)

treelover said:
			
		

> last bit



I'm really not comfortable with blame for a vicious bullying campaign being turned around and put back on the shoulders of the victim.
If I took the time to catalogue the various abuses against Shilpa by Jade, Jo, Danielle and Jack I'd be typing all night.

It's really not okay to pick on someone because they are from a perceived different "social class" to you.
And it bloody cuts both ways, not just in one direction.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> where the hell did i get the quote from then chap?  scotch mist...


Well, given your hostile defensiveness perhaps.  But, no, I thought you got it from a version of the page before an edit, and was showing you - in case you didn't know - how to find out when and why it was done.

Now chill out.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> As I said, scroll down for pictures.


I have never doubted her Dad was mixed race.  I was just showing Garf how to work the history tab on Wikipedia.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> nothing .. fine .. fablous comment can you also tell jewishness by looking too??  you get the point... it's a bit of a dodgey comment for some one to make...



Please say you're winding me up.....No I can't tell someone's religion by looking at them, unless they are wearing religious accesories etc...even then they might be trying to pull the wool and all that 

But seriously, why is it dodgey?...you would be able to tell by looking at me....I can tell by looking at certain people ...even if Jade's mix is quite 'mixed' IYSWIM i can see it in her features, skin tone etc.....I bet i'm not the only one either.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Well, given your hostile defensiveness perhaps.  But, no, I thought you got it from a version of the page before an edit, and was showing you - in case you didn't know - how to find out when and why it was done.
> 
> Now chill out.


are you replying in some kind of time delay???


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> are you replying in some kind of time delay???


I think we all are.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> No I can't tell someone's religion by looking at them, unless they are weaing religious accesories etc...even then they might be trying to pull the wool and all that
> 
> But seriously, why is it dodgey?...you would be able to tell by looking at me....I can tell by looking at certain people ...even if Jade's mix is quite 'mixed' IYSWIM i can see it in her features, skin tone etc.....I bet i'm not the only one either.


i doubt i would be able to tell anything about you other tan your sex and even then you could have had an op! 

it reckon it's well dodgey to say you can tell summit about someone from what they look like you don't fair do's ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I think we all are.


pedant


----------



## TeeJay (Jan 20, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> It's all about ratings and bling.


What's bling aboiut people sitting around all day in their grubby dressing gowns?

Glad to know that I am bling in that case


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2007)

So who will be out next then?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i doubt i would be able to tell anything about you other tan your sex and even then you could have had an op!
> 
> it reckon it's well dodgey to say you can tell summit about someone from what they look like you don't fair do's ...



Fair enough...but really? I'm not claiming to be all knowing and all seeing...I can see it in jade why? perhaps having relatives with the same mix etc etc...being mixed myself  etc etc... nothing presumptious there...sometimes I can't tell, but with Jade I can see it. She looks mixed race...she looks like the child of a mixed race and white person...so what. It hasn't hurt her...I personally think she is a very beautiful young woman.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> pedant


I mean, read the last page or two - your posts are out of synch, too.  I think the boards are a bit slow, and the replies are too fast for it.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 20, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I'm not; I'm saying blaming the victim (of other people's behaviour) isn't something we should do.



I don't think Greer was blaming the victim - she was wondering if Shilpa wasn't acting the victim and possibly deliberately provoking people, which is fair enough comment considering that she's an actress appearing on television. 

Seems to melike Shilpa's victim status is getting overstated a bit, it's not as if she wasn't free to walk away and leave the house any time she wanted to, her fellow contestants had been practically stampeding out of there anyway.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> So who will be out next then?


Nominations are made by housemates, so it'd take someone finding out about Danielle's two-faced behaviour for her to be nominated.  

So, not sure...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2007)

I hope no ones bullying anyone here!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> it's not as if she wasn't free to walk away and leave the house any time she wanted to


That's perfectly true.  And it is perfectly true that she is annoying.  But I don't see how anyone can look at the footage over the past week and think she'd manipulated events for her own ends.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Nominations are made by housemates, so it'd take someone finding out about Danielle's two-faced behaviour for her to be nominated.
> 
> So, not sure...



Jack surely, being a non-entity in there, he will surely attract votes. Danielle might not be up as you say.

p.s Do you think it will be unfair if Danielle has to face a public crowd when she goes?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I hope no ones bullying anyone here!


  As if!
And of course if it's happening it's the victim's fault!


----------



## Callie (Jan 20, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Jack surely, being a non-entity in there, he will surely attract votes.



well going by most other BBs benign characters seem to last - theyre the least offensive to live with therefore dont get nominated and dont get evicted


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Jack surely, being a non-entity in there, he will surely attract votes.


True, but from his face tonight, I think he might walk first.  I'm also willing to put a small amount of money on him saying something stupid to Shilpa.



> p.s Do you think it will be unfair if Danielle has to face a public crowd when she goes?


No, since Jade was set up as the main problem (unfairly in my view).  But I suppose it depends on public opinion at the time of Danielle's eviction.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> going by most other BBs benign characters seem to last


Would you say he is seen as benign?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> As if!
> And of course if it's happening it's the victim's fault!




So if we can just work out who the victim is on here, we'll have our culprit.


----------



## Callie (Jan 20, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Would you say he is seen as benign?




well I havent actually been watching the show...so I dunno - i think i misread exosculates post (non-entity does not = benign) sorry


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

> So if we can just work out who the victim is on here, we'll have our culprit.



Garf's Scotch mist quip was clearly a slur on my culture!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> So if we can just work out who the victim is on here, we'll have our culprit.


* looks innocent*


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2007)

.....




			
				danny la rouge said:
			
		

> True, but from his face tonight, I think he might walk first.  I'm also willing to put a small amount of money on him saying something stupid to Shilpa.
> 
> *Surely odds on with the bookies, that is.*
> 
> ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> well I havent actually been watching the show...so I dunno


 

Well, it's OK, we've been watching it for you.  He's a (literal) wanker.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Garf's Scotch mist quip was clearly a slur on my culture!



In that case - _victims like you make me sick_!


----------



## Fidel (Jan 20, 2007)

Well in Brasil it was on BBC World twice today! 

About the eviction and then tonight, bits of Jades interview and Shilpas agent in India being interviewed.

Showed a middle class Indian family in the suburbs somewhere in the UK saying they found  being called poppadom offensive. 

Then later the agent saying shilpa was experiencing racist bullying.

Think BB have hit the jackpot - but where do they go from here. 

Brasil Big Brother 7 is in its seconed week here, and I saw a little last night, so different from the UK BB - here they have a big house, big garden and pool, full on gym with top machines, famous musicians visiting the house and doing private shows then staying for dinner and a hot tub session afterwards. Most of the contestants have already paired off and are 'dating' already.

Plenty of time for to two sides to form and rows and bitching to start, but the whole format here is designed differently from the ultra angry confrontational Uk format


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Surely odds on with the bookies, that is.


   By stupid, I mean inflammatory or possibly even racist.

Rather than "Is Norfolk in Suffolk?".  (Even I know it's the other way round...    ).


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

Fidel said:
			
		

> Showed a middle class Indian family in the suburbs somewhere in the UK saying they found  being called poppadom offensive.


   While it was a stupid thing to say, it was hardly the most offensive thing said.  I think the "she should fuck off home" line might have been a bit more offensive.


----------



## Loki (Jan 20, 2007)

So one of them was evicted. Interesting, but hopefully this puts an end to Big Brother dominating every fucking news broadcast.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> In that case - _victims like you make me sick_!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 20, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Me thinks Jade is gonna make mega bucks out of this!



Yup.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

Loki said:
			
		

> So one of them was evicted. Interesting, but hopefully this puts an end to Big Brother dominating every fucking news broadcast.


Yes, no doubt we can go back to the story about someone nobody has ever heard of being arrested and released without charge by police investigating whether politicians are all corrupt liars or not...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

>




He's not a victim, he's blessed....some people are never satisfied


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> He's not a victim, he's blessed


Yes, but it's a stereotype.  We demand the right to be seen as not all great lovers!  And some of us can't dance to save ourselves!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Yes, but it's a stereotype.  We demand the right to be seen as not all great lovers!  And some of us can't dance to save ourselves!



Whoaaaaaaaaaaa nelly........don't get it twisted
P.s.....But can you make Hagis?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Yes, but it's a stereotype.  We demand the right to be seen as not all great lovers!


Scottish men are supposed to be good lovers?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> don't get it twisted


There you go again!  Not all People Of Tartan have big enough dicks to get twisted!


----------



## TeeJay (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> ...She looks mixed race...she looks like the child of a mixed race and white person...


"Race" isn't anything objective - it is a label people choose to put on others or themselves.

You look at pictures of her father and think "I am putting label X on him".

You look at pictures of her and think "I am putting label Y on her" (or maybe you just give her a label based on the label you have given to her father).

Neither of these makes her "mixed race" - or rather it does for *you*, in your labelling system.

I would guess that under the labelling system of most people in the UK she would be labelled as "white" - maybe some people would re-label her "mixed race" after seeing a picture of her father.

Surely this shows that the whole concept of race is bullshit? That there is no  clear or objective dividing line or criteria that makes someone one so-called "race" or another - that in fact separate "races" don't even exist, that the whole thing is bollocks?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Scottish men are supposed to be good lovers?


How're _ye_ daein?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> the whole concept of race is bullshit?


It is indeed.  It has no scientific basis.  There is only one human race.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

TeeJay said:
			
		

> "Race" isn't anything objective - it is a label people choose to put on others or themselves.
> 
> You look at pictures of her father and think "I am putting label X on him".
> 
> ...



Teejay...Point taken and I fully understand...'my labelling system'  as you have called it was done purely on the physical and by no means attempts to define how 'mixed race' or 'whatever' someone is in terms of culture, identity and experience.......I'm the first person normally to shout, yeah but no but yeah but, we're all from the same race...was being descriptive based on physical attributes and features, nothing more...... Came about because someone questioned the fact that her father wasn't 'mixed race' in the popular sense of the the phrase.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Yes, but it's a stereotype.  We demand the right to be seen as not all great lovers!  And some of us can't dance to save ourselves!



I'm trying to set up a group.

It's called the Equi-phallic brotherhood.

I think its the only way forward.


----------



## TeeJay (Jan 20, 2007)

Fidel said:
			
		

> Brasil Big Brother 7 is in its seconed week here, and I saw a little last night, so different from the UK BB - here they have a big house, big garden and pool, full on gym with top machines, famous musicians visiting the house and doing private shows then staying for dinner and a hot tub session afterwards. Most of the contestants have already paired off and are 'dating' already.


This sounds so much better than the UK version.

I think the UK version has a strong element of people wanting to see their celebrities being brought down low and humilated to some extent - the same thing with "I'm a celebrity get me out of here": 

People know that celebrities are rich and often pampered, treated like VIPs etc, in their normal lives (or at least think they are) and while being on BB can make minor celebs more famous (typically giving an otherwise washed-up career a new burst) the UK public want them to pay for this by having to go through hell. Even for non-celeb contestants, the public want to exact a price for giving them even a bit of fame - the people who "win" (and get the most time in the limelight) have to "pay" for it by being confined to the house for the longest.

Maybe in Brazil the attraction is seeing people living a fantasy lifestyle maybe because luxuries are what people lack and aspire to? In the UK people have now-banal 'luxury' at home - often in atomised single-person households. Maybe what people here lack is drama, larger households, gossip and a sense of 'justice' seeing the otherwise rich and famous suffering?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Fair enough...but really? I'm not claiming to be all knowing and all seeing...I can see it in jade why? perhaps having relatives with the same mix etc etc...being mixed myself  etc etc... nothing presumptious there...sometimes I can't tell, but with Jade I can see it. She looks mixed race...she looks like the child of a mixed race and white person...so what. It hasn't hurt her...I personally think she is a very beautiful young woman.


i just hoenstly cannot say ... 

people have said to me before oh you don't look arab you look scottish/irish... to which i have always replied some times with great vitrol oh really and what do you thik an arab should look like... i really think it's dogey gorund to start saying well you look like this so x compartmentaliseation is what they look like.  

I reckon i have met enough people who look different enough and similar enough to not be capable of saying with any certainty oh you look x tbh it generally doesn't register, there was a thread recent about people sayign so where oyu really from i can't say that conitiation ever occurs to me when i meet people, have had it happen a few times, but can't see it in others...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Garf's Scotch mist quip was clearly a slur on my culture!


i think i see the problem you are assuming here that you have culture... how long have you been having delusions of grandure


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i just hoenstly cannot say ...
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon i have met enough people who look different enough and similar enough to not be capable of saying with any certainty


Point taken amd concede again that I don't have some kind of 'gift' that determines the international 'bloodline' of anyone. I'm often asked if I'm Brazilian. No, i'm not. But I do understand why they presume that.


----------



## Ranu (Jan 20, 2007)

Bizarre claim on the live show now - Jo says she was offered Karen Carpenter's last song to perform as a duet with Richard Carpenter, but she 'didn't have the drive' so she turned it down.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 20, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> Bizarre claim on the live show now - Jo says she was offered Karen Carpenter's last song to perform as a duet with Richard Carpenter, but she 'didn't have the drive' so she turned it down.





'Why do birds suddenly appear....'


----------



## Wilf (Jan 20, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> Bizarre claim on the live show now - Jo says she was offered Karen Carpenter's last song to perform as a duet with Richard Carpenter, but she 'didn't have the drive' so she turned it down.


Have a feeling Karen Carpenter had a bit too much pink chicken


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Point taken amd concede again that I don't have some kind of 'gift' that determines the international 'bloodline' of anyone. I'm often asked if I'm Brazilian. No, i'm not. But I do understand why they presume that.


personally i just get annoyed with the presumption tbh... 

in order to fit in to a perception i must be classified in x way... that's racism as well to my mind maybe not the firebomb through your letterbox type racism but the that type or person brigns down the tone of the neighbourhood type racism


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> Have a feeling Karen Carpenter had a bit too much pink chicken



Would it be wrong of me to point out that she had an eating disorder?...anorexia if I'm not mistaken. She didnt' like to eat very much at all.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> Bizarre claim on the live show now - Jo says she was offered Karen Carpenter's last song to perform as a duet with Richard Carpenter, but she 'didn't have the drive' so she turned it down.


what i think is sadder is that she thinks so little of herself that she didn't take up the offer... her confession that she's losing her house... that's quite indicative of the music business uses you and spits you out thing she's feelling too...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 20, 2007)

<watches joke fly right over Rutitas head>

























(alright it was a shite joke, but mine wasn't much better tbf   )


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Would it be wrong of me to point out that she had an eating disorder?...anorexia if I'm not mistaken. She didnt' like to eat very much at all.


erm i though she was addicted to laxatives rather than not eatting... after soem one intrestingly considering soe of the comments recently called here richard carpenters chubby little sister i beleive...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> <watches joke fly right over Rutitas head>


like tha birdz?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 20, 2007)

On a particularly active night, possibly.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 20, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> <watches joke fly right over Rutitas head>



Feels all clever ....




> (alright it was a shite joke, but mine wasn't much better tbf   )


... then doesn't


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> personally i just get annoyed with the presumption tbh...
> 
> in order to fit in to a perception i must be classified in x way... that's racism as well to my mind maybe not the firebomb through your letterbox type racism but the that type or person brigns down the tone of the neighbourhood type racism



The presumption doesn't annoy me, I understand it and accept that it happens, afterall I do it myself, quite innocently, without malicious intent etc.. My problem is only/ will only be, with the subjective behaviour/action/expectation taken/made on the back of that presumption.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 20, 2007)

*@4thWrite*

(I laughed    )


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> On a particularly active night, possibly.


oh noez tha birdz....







not tha birdz


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> The presumption doesn't annoy me, I understand it and accept that it happens, afterall I do it myself, quite innocently, without malicious intent etc.. My problem is only/ will only be, with the subjective behaviour/action/expectation taken/made on the back of that presumption.


huh?

surely that presumption has a whole load of conitiations and baggage which come along with it it cannot after all be deviod of context...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> <watches joke fly right over Rutitas head>
> 
> (alright it was a shite joke, but mine wasn't much better tbf   )




Shite ...was feeling all happy there and comfortable like...didn't realise I was being picked on and really the butt of the joke...   Perhaps i didn't care?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> (I laughed    )


----------



## Wilf (Jan 20, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> (I laughed    )


I'm all woried now - there might be a baying mob outside the house   (unless Davina just interviews me in the studio)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Shite ...was feeling all happy there and comfortable like...didn't realise I was being picked on and really the butt of the joke...   Perhaps i didn't care?




You weren't the butt of the joke!  



You just pointed out the very fact that made the joke a joke to begin with iyswim.





_Anyway...._


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> huh?
> 
> surely that presumption has a whole load of conitiations and baggage which come along with it it cannot after all be deviod of context...



Erm yeah....what I'm saying is presume I am what you 'will', let it be the sole basis of how you treat me and interpret me at a detriment to yourself. Being 'X' doesn't mean I am or will do 'Y'.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 20, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

>





I know. 




Lucky you didn't get mine or there would've been triple rolleyes.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 20, 2007)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> I'm all woried now - there might be a baying mob outside the house   (unless Davina just interviews me in the studio)





<instructs hefty bloke with alsatian to stroll past*>






















*Did anyone notice that.....during one of Davinas pieces to camera, before nom results were announced? _'Don't get any funny ideas anyone cos we have BURLY MEN with DOGS here!'_


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> You weren't the butt of the joke!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:  
Tonight I have written a profession development journal  , marked shed loads of essays and endulged myself in some light relief by discussing CBB....Did I mention I endulged myself and have enjoy half a bottle of Whiskey...yum, maybe. Let's see in the morning.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 20, 2007)

Ah whiskey!


That explains it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Ah whiskey!
> 
> 
> That explains it.


* note to self: make sure you review any comments made/anything written before you give it to your tutor/ or to your students*


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 20, 2007)

From the live feed...


Who the fuck is 'Tiara'?

Is it _secret code_ for Shilpa* or something?  
















(Princess = Tiara?)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> From the live feed...
> 
> 
> Who the fuck is 'Tiara'?
> ...



IINM,she is one of Cleo's alter-egos/characters.......use of wigs, change of voice springs to mind.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> * note to self: make sure you review any comments made/anything written before you give it to your tutor/ or to your students*




Best make sure you've not spilt anything on it too.*  













*I'm a _vigorous arm gestures_ type drunk myself.  




Anyway - I'm off to make a quick ham and cheese toastie...night all!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> IINM,she is one of Cleo's alter-egos/characters.......use of wigs, change of voice springs to mind.





Ah! That makes a bit more sense (from the snippets I'm catching while I'm actually concentrating far more on reading the boards)!


----------



## Fingers (Jan 20, 2007)

Fidel said:
			
		

> Well in Brasil it was on BBC World twice today!
> 
> About the eviction and then tonight, bits of Jades interview and Shilpas agent in India being interviewed.
> 
> ...




I remember watching the Brazil Big brother a couple of yeaes ago when I was in Rio and it got rather feisty, thugh only watching it for a few weeks and not every day, I had no idea what was giong on!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Best make sure you've not spilt anything on it too.*
> 
> *I'm a _vigorous arm gestures_ type drunk myself.
> 
> ...



I'm far too careful, don't like to waste a drop.. 
Night


----------



## rocketman (Jan 20, 2007)

Art reflects life. The fact our art is bastardised, well, that too reflects life.
The luxury of dismissing artifice is a denial of what life is.
To deny life is to take the wrong choice, according to the old MC5 song.
Problem. Solution. You decide.
What time is it?
It's time to sleep.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> What time is it?
> It's time to sleep.


Night...


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 20, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Art reflects life. The fact our art is bastardised, well, that too reflects life.
> The luxury of dismissing artifice is a denial of what life is.
> To deny life is to take the wrong choice, according to the old MC5 song.
> Problem. Solution. You decide.
> ...



wat did she say in interview? we was too fucked to listen


----------



## wishface (Jan 20, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> A lot seemed staged.  And Jade said something in the interview about something everyone had told her not to say.  What was that?  Who was the everyone?  Housemates?  Producers?  What?
> 
> I wanted Jade to be shown video of Danielle and Jo.  Especially Danielle being two-faced, and racist.  Because I wanted to see how she reacted, if that aided her understanding.  But I guess the production company want to think they've put the racism to rest now that Jade is gone.  But in fact the real racist is still in the house.


i wonder what will happen when they eventually leave (as this sad charade is going to continue, I doubt either of them will win). I also hope the public don't let this go just because C4 have thrown Jade, whom they have made the compelte scapegoat thus far, to the wolves.
C4 are responsible for the show and it's output, they allowed this to continue when they should have dealt with it days ago and put a stop to it the minute bullying started (assuming it wasn't all staged). Funny how before, this season was not proving as popular - certainly as last year.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> C4 are responsible for the show and it's output


In many ways, that's the bottom line.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jan 20, 2007)

OK . Who's next?

REAL rascist for me 'Danie-HELL!!

Final 3?

Shilpa, Dirk, possibly Cleo?


----------



## Aravis (Jan 20, 2007)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> OK . Who's next?
> 
> REAL rascist for me 'Danie-HELL!!
> 
> ...



Yes. Her comments when Shilpa was bleaching her facial hair where particularly offensive. "Does she want to be white". Jesus.

I hope it's Shilpa, Dirk and Jermaine in the final three. Can't stand Cleo - actually I'm not sure she's quite right mentally.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> REAL rascist for me 'Danie-HELL!!


I'd agree.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2007)

I wouldn't say that was scripted.  

From what I can see Jade behaved very badly in the house, but she hasn't been the first. She has however been the first to get that treatment from Davina. Also Jade strikes me as one of the more apologetic interviewees, some of the other bullies have just gone "don't fucking care" and Davina has laughed along with them.

The message does seem to be that it's absolutely fine to being a bullying bitch or bastard unless you make a statement which could be interpreted as racist, and then the United Nations practically get involved....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say that was scripted.



Agreed. If it was scripted it wasn't done very well.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

In the interests of fairness....Notice he says 'they' referred to her....so not JJ's views at all.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 20, 2007)

From the Guardian today...

"In an intriguing twist, it emerged last night that Goody's mother Jackiey Budden, who called Shetty "the Indian" and refused to pronounce her name properly, is a practising Muslim who performed prayers while in the house. The prayers appear to have been cut from footage shown in the nightly TV updates.

Budden, who asked Shetty: "Do you live in a house or a shack ?" has observed Ramadan, the month of fasting, for nine years, according to Goody's agent and publicist John Noel Management."

http://media.guardian.co.uk/site/story/0,,1994828,00.html

WTF  No one is going to believe that. John Noel is clutching at straws with that one...

I heard she was a rasta


----------



## wishface (Jan 20, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> In many ways, that's the bottom line.


I fear now they have gotten away with it.

They must have expected - even wanted this given they always intended to put Shilpa and Jade into that pressure cooker environment. It's designed to provoke arguments from even the most trivial things.

This just reveals how nasty the whole thing is; and as has been said before this isn't the first time racism has come up in that house.

But they'll probably find new sponsors in time for the main event this summer by which time everyone will have forgotten it all. Even now people are auditioning for their 15 minutes of exploitative fame.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> WTF  No one is going to believe that. John Noel is clutching at straws with that one...
> 
> I heard she was a rasta



Indeed......I wonder who they employ to pick up the straw off the floor...


----------



## wishface (Jan 20, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> From the Guardian today...
> 
> "In an intriguing twist, it emerged last night that Goody's mother Jackiey Budden, who called Shetty "the Indian" and refused to pronounce her name properly, is a practising Muslim who performed prayers while in the house. The prayers appear to have been cut from footage shown in the nightly TV updates.
> 
> ...


So what? Does being a practising Muslim mean you can't be racist?


----------



## wishface (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Agreed. If it was scripted it wasn't done very well.


It was a deliberate attempt to maker her a scapegoat (even though she has no small amount of culpability) on the part of C4 so they can wash their hands of it. Davina McCall's complicity in that just sickens me; she's such a waste of space.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 20, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> So what? Does being a practising Muslim mean you can't be racist?



No. But the point is that she's not a practicing muslim!!!

She's not been observing the diet or alcohol restrictions whereas Jermain on the other hand is obviously a muslim...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> It was a deliberate attempt to maker her a scapegoat (even though she has no small amount of culpability) on the part of C4 so they can wash their hands of it. Davina McCall's complicity in that just sickens me; she's such a waste of space.



Davina will say she was just carrying out orders.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Davina will say she was just carrying out orders.


And yet another opportunity of a BB thread to mention the Milgram experiments.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 20, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> So what? Does being a practising Muslim mean you can't be racist?



Oi! I know where you are going with that. Does asking stupid questions like that mean you don't have a hidden agenda?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 20, 2007)

Here's interesting:
Intelligent comment on stupidity


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Here's interesting:
> Intelligent comment on stupidity



Great article.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 20, 2007)

Looks like the girls are going for Dirk next  

Last night they were talking about putting eggs and other things in his pockets 'for a laff'  and today they are sitting bitching about him.

Leave our Dirk alone


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> In the interests of fairness....Notice he says 'they' referred to her....so not JJ's views at all.


That's how I remembered it.  It comes across, watching it again, like a gentle, considerate man trying hard to explain with understanding the behaviour of a chaotic woman (Jackiey) who hit the house like a bundle of battlefield nukes with faulty detonators.  

He seems to be repeating someone else's phrase, and hesitates to use it.  And when he does use it, he qualifies its use, then offers the Jerry Springer Show as an example.  I dislike the phrase intensely (it is a class insult, and a nasty one).  But I knew what he meant, and I suspect everyone else did: he was talking about people with no inhibitions, but with tons of baggage, and who don't seem to mind airing that baggage on national TV.  The question being, is it responsible of the producers to let them.  That's what he meant.

I mean, I liked her, as he seems to have done, but I wouldn't want to be locked up 24 hours a day with her.  Would you?


----------



## chazegee (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> My problem is only/ will only be, with the subjective behaviour/action/expectation taken/made on the back of that presumption.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> That's how I remembered it.  It comes across, watching it again, like a gentle, considerate man trying hard to explain with understanding the behaviour of a chaotic woman (Jackiey) who hit the house like a bundle of battlefield nukes with faulty detonators.
> 
> He seems to be repeating someone else's phrase, and hesitates to use it.  And when he does use it, he qualifies its use, then offers the Jerry Springer Show as an example.  I dislike the phrase intensely (it is a class insult, and a nasty one).  But I knew what he meant, and I suspect everyone else did: he was talking about people with no inhibitions, but with tons of baggage, and who don't seem to mind airing that baggage on national TV.  The question being, is it responsible of the producers to let them.  That's what he meant.
> 
> I mean, I liked her, as he seems to have done, but I wouldn't want to be locked up 24 hours a day with her.  Would you?



Yes he was definately telling Shilpa what someone else had said....Wonder why CH4 didn't air that....

Overall JJ has impressed me, although I do feel he could have had his 'general' house speech with everyone sooner than he did. Jade in particular would have listened to him. From what I saw she obviously respected him.

As for spending time with Jackiey, on the strength of what i've seen, I would find it difficult. Not least because she seems to have exaggerated personality traits which make me feel uncomfortable and I would dislike in anyone. Her confrontational approach and unfeeling flippant comments would bring out the worst in me. That said, I am also aware that I don't really know her and I'm sure she has more to her. If I had lived her life would I be any different? I can hope so but that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Here's interesting:
> Intelligent comment on stupidity



*There is a vindictiveness in dumbing down. It aims to dethrone not only intelligence but the means by which we rate one thing above another. Dumbing down is an assault upon the very concept of value. Thus Jade, though she wouldn't know what I am talking about, is the child of that nihilism which gave us postmodernism and the Turner prize. A celebrity for being nobody, a belcher and a farter with her own perfume, she is an ironic reference to the unmeaningness of meaning.*

This is pretty much what I was saying earlier in this thread, before the racism furore.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 20, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> This is pretty much what I was saying earlier in this thread, before the racism furore.



Yeah, it is hard to wield the arguments as articulate as that Indie piece when exploring the instant gratification and expression of thought that is a forum.


----------



## treelover (Jan 20, 2007)

yes, that is my problem with the whole thing, racism, and yes it is abhorrent, is now the new original sin, we must confess, repent and be expunged of our sins. 

unfortunately you cannot expunge such deep atavistic emotions, etc, it takes time, education, experience, contact, no quick fixes, the liberals never learn.

once it was marx, now its anti-racism....



> The message does seem to be that it's absolutely fine to being a bullying bitch or bastard unless you make a statement which could be interpreted as racist, and then the United Nations practically get involved....


----------



## rocketman (Jan 20, 2007)

treelover said:
			
		

> yes, that is my problem with the whole thing, racism, and yes it is abhorrent, is now the new original sin, we must confess, repent and be expunged of our sins.
> 
> unfortunately you cannot expunge such deep atavistic emotions, etc, it takes time, education, experience, contact, no quick fixes, the liberals never learn.
> 
> once it was marx, now its anti-racism....



You really hate liberals, don't you? So, hating liberals doesn't make you an instant republican, but tell me - what's better than a grass-roots decision made individually by millions of people that bullying and racism are wrong? It's got nothing to do with the word of law, and is better than any campaign, and has more resonance than any political solution. The decision has been reached by the mass, but like every communist (not saying you are a communist) you prefer to reject the public's decision because it wasn't reached by committee. Tough. The decision has been made, the public leapfrogged any political campaign, and made it all by themselves.

If you truly welcomed working class mass movement and political consciousness, you'd be welcoming this,.

I can only presume you're just another kind of elitist, just as bad as the 'liberals' you constantly condemn.


----------



## chazegee (Jan 20, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> what's better than a grass-roots decision made individually by millions of people that bullying and racism are wrong?



Interesting, I've been seeing BB as education on modern attitudes for those that perhaps don't read the Guardian. 

<Patronising arse mode off/>


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 20, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> well 18% of people voted against Shilpa for whatever reason - that could be one of them.



Is it possible that people voted for Shilpa to be evicted, not because they are racist and thought the bullying was acceptable, but because they wanted Jade to be given the chance to redeem herself, and were happy to see a rich, successful, cultured etc. etc. woman leave instead?

I mean, if Shilpa were to have been evicted, she would have been feted by the media and by politicians, and she has certainly raised her profile in this country. If she is looking to make contacts in the British and American film industry, she has certainly got her face known. Presumably, she will have a visa which allows her to stay her for several more weeks, so she could use that time to promote herself in the wake of Big Brother. If she wins it, she will be stuck doing stuff for Channel 4 as the winner?

Just a thought


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 20, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sorry danny but what racism exactly is jo guilty of she is certainly complicit in the bullying with out doubt (although as i have previously said she seems so mentally fucked up and depressed anyways that she is prolly in fear of beign bullied herself however this isn't an excuse) danelle is a nasty piece of work who will no doubt get her come uppence next week... in front of a live audence too which might be no bad thing as she needs to be confronted with her arrogant ways and abhorent viewpoint.



I agree that Danielly is particularly nasty - I watched her being coldly manipulative and lying about things that had been said, both by herself and by Shilpa, and watching with great glee whilst Jade got wound up. I think she is the cleverest of the 3 harpies.

I also saw Jo making several racist remarks, though, admittedly having been fed them by Danielle, but she still made them. I don't think her laughing at the row between Jade and Shilpa was overtly racist, but it was very nasty indeed.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2007)

OK, well moving forward.

Bullying Jade could lead to endemol exploiting Indian market

*As for Endemol, the programme's producers, Mr Wootton agrees with the TV producer who sent me the e-mail: "Call me cynical, but I think they must be loving this because it draws attention to them as a major producer and I understand that Big Brother isn't in India at the moment.

"What a fantastic export market. Even though there are pictures of people burning effigies and stuff - what a launch pad to move into one of the biggest emerging markets in the world." *


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> OK, well moving forward.
> 
> Bullying Jade could lead to endemol exploiting Indian market
> 
> ...



Only a matter of time.....


----------



## Random One (Jan 20, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> OK, well moving forward.
> 
> Bullying Jade could lead to endemol exploiting Indian market
> 
> ...


they don't have big brother but there is similar program called Big Boss which started about a month ago i think on the Indian channel Sony.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

> THE FORMAT:
> 
> The house:
> 
> ...



Mmmmmmmm the plot thickens....


----------



## bellator (Jan 20, 2007)

Just heard on the news that a major Sunday newspaper has signed Jade up for a 6 figure sum.


----------



## Ranu (Jan 20, 2007)

It wasn't exactly 'the news' was it?  It was Nasty Nick saying what he heard from 'a source'.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 20, 2007)

Carole Malone said on BBBM last night that Jade had done a deal with one of the Sunday Papers (I think she even specified that it was the News of The World) and that she would probably use it to try and salvage her career. Ms Malone seemed to think that Jade would be able to salvage her career, in fact, which would be a shame, since she is a foulmouthed, talentless individual who, whilst not necessarily overtly or deliberately racist, should never be seen on telly again.

IMHO, of course.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmm the plot thickens....




That sounds like Big brother without having to buy the licence.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 20, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Is it possible that people voted for Shilpa to be evicted, not because they are racist and thought the bullying was acceptable, but because they wanted Jade to be given the chance to redeem herself, and were happy to see a rich, successful, cultured etc. etc. woman leave instead?
> 
> I mean, if Shilpa were to have been evicted, she would have been feted by the media and by politicians, and she has certainly raised her profile in this country. If she is looking to make contacts in the British and American film industry, she has certainly got her face known. Presumably, she will have a visa which allows her to stay her for several more weeks, so she could use that time to promote herself in the wake of Big Brother. If she wins it, she will be stuck doing stuff for Channel 4 as the winner?
> 
> Just a thought


she will be able to promote herself and discuss film roles etc, whether she win's or not.

The winner will have to do certain things for C4/Endemol but they can do loads of other stuff too.


----------



## Random One (Jan 20, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> That sounds like Big brother without having to buy the licence.


seems that way although as far as i have seen they don't have it showing live ever


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> seems that way although as far as i have seen they don't have it showing live ever




They didn't with BB1 when is started.


----------



## Random One (Jan 20, 2007)

really? so did the live stuff start half way through bb1 then? (i have never watched it live till this one!)


----------



## bellator (Jan 20, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> It wasn't exactly 'the news' was it?  It was Nasty Nick saying what he heard from 'a source'.



As I said I heard it on the news.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I don't think her laughing at the row between Jade and Shilpa was overtly racist, but it was very nasty indeed.


i still don't think she's ar acist and she has mentioned several times that she giggles and laughs a lot when nervious....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> really? so did the live stuff start half way through bb1 then? (i have never watched it live till this one!)


yeah it was the reason e4 started it was great no fuck sound outages no fucking pannign away to blank screenings etc the whole nasty nick thing was supurb all live... 24 hours..


----------



## Georgie Porgie (Jan 20, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Carole Malone said on BBBM last night that Jade had done a deal with one of the Sunday Papers (I think she even specified that it was the News of The World) and that she would probably use it to try and salvage her career. Ms Malone seemed to think that Jade would be able to salvage her career, in fact, which would be a shame, since she is a foulmouthed, talentless individual who, whilst not necessarily overtly or deliberately racist, should never be seen on telly again.
> 
> IMHO, of course.



Jade will eventually do well out of this. 

A brief fall from the publics eye a few repentant statements and some casually dropped stories about 'charity' work for with young underpriviledged Asian kids.. and eventually some shitty, desperate for ratings paper or channel will sign her up and use her notoriety for publicity.

And the off she'll go again to become 24th most important person in the world*

*whatever.


----------



## lenny101 (Jan 20, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Just heard on the news that a major Sunday newspaper has signed Jade up for a 6 figure sum.



She is going to be in the News of the World, but apparently they haven't paid for it.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 20, 2007)

lenny101 said:
			
		

> She is going to be in the News of the World, but apparently they haven't paid for it.



Curiously, a Daily Mail story claiming Jade was told what to say, and coached, by Endemol for her exit, has now (seemingly) been removed from the Mail's website.

Mail Report Link

Curious, but maybe it will reappear elsewhere on that site.
Mail is a rag, but is one of the few papers that retains an international news team.


----------



## Ranu (Jan 20, 2007)

lenny101 said:
			
		

> She is going to be in the News of the World, but apparently they haven't paid for it.



There is a fee but she's decided to donate it to charity.  What a surprise - and so the whitewash begins.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6282327.stm


----------



## Ranu (Jan 20, 2007)

lenny101 said:
			
		

> She is going to be in the News of the World, but apparently they haven't paid for it.



There is a fee but she's decided to donate it to charity.  What a surprise - and so the whitewash begins.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6282327.stm


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 20, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> There is a fee but she's decided to donate it to charity.  What a surprise - and so the whitewash begins.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6282327.stm



Which one? Let me guess...anti-bullying campaign......victims of hate crimes?


----------



## Ranu (Jan 20, 2007)

A home for the terminally stupid.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 20, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> There is a fee but she's decided to donate it to charity.  What a surprise - and so the whitewash begins.



 The whitewash in which the monstrous crimes of Jade Goody are swept under the carpet before the public gets to know about them? There are tribes deep in the mountains of Papua New Guinea who have never encountered modern technology or people from more than two valleys away who still know about Jade referring to Shilpa as ‘Shilpa Poppadum’.  

Donating the fee seems like a generous enough gesture to me, especially since she’s likely to find the work drying up a little…


----------



## exosculate (Jan 20, 2007)

Whats the betting, Jade will have a range of Poppadoms out on sale within the next 6 months?


----------



## LDR (Jan 20, 2007)

Untouched by human hands 'cause you just don't know where they've been.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 21, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Untouched by human hands 'cause you just don't know where they've been.



That's why I never touch you.  I know where you've been.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 21, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Whats the betting, Jade will have a range of Poppadoms out on sale within the next 6 months?



 They’ll make them, but they’ll be outsold five to one by Shilpa’s range of chicken dishes – undercooked to perfection and prepared with the use of a single Oxo cube…


----------



## Ranu (Jan 21, 2007)

As they've just pointed out on Mock the Week - good luck with your next curry, Jade.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 21, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> they don't have big brother but there is similar program called Big Boss which started about a month ago i think on the Indian channel Sony.



I read the other day that ironically the Indian version has been complained about for being too boring.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 21, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> They didn't with BB1 when is started.



Not true; they showed it live, just not 24/7. At peak viewing times it was shown live with no edits.

<~~Was a BB fan in those days. I even suggested one of their tasks - the internet wasn't quite so widepsread in those days and I suggested it on their website, and they used it with my exact wording.

I'd rather Jade Goody be used as a front for bullies who reform than as a front for the National Front, which might happen if she doesn't get attention from elsewhere. It's Danielle and Jo's careers that will be dead, because they're not worth the effort to exhonerate (or they might get taken up by racist organisations, unless they're very careful). If BB do a live eviction for either of them, those who wanted to bay for Jade's blood will bay for theirs instead, with extra intensity. Poor tools. 

I don't buy the ideas that either Shilpa egged them on to be racist, or that C4 deliberately put Jade/etc and Shilpa in there together to create racial tension, because that would require an incredible degree of insight into their characters. Given how naievely vainglorious Shilpa's introductory video was, there is no way she is astute and cynical enough to have deliberately acted the victim with a view to exactly how the other contestants would respond.

Odds on that no winner will be announced, the show will be cancelled early, and the potential winner's prize will instead be given to charidee.

In Dalston market today I noticed a huge clamour around the Bollywood DVD stall, which usually does an OK trade but does not have four-deep queues (which is as much as you can fit in the alley), several of whom were asking for Shilpa Shetty films, including lots of white people. So her aim, of increasing her British profile, has worked, but it probably would have even without all this furore. Bollywood films have increased in popularity in recent years, but they needed a famous name to go with them.

Anyway. I'm reading all this with interest. Carry on as you were.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 21, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Not true; they showed it live, just not 24/7. At peak viewing times it was shown live with no edits.



*Internet Stream

The action from within the house has been streamed live over the Internet for a one-off fee subscription that lasts until the end of a series. Subscribers to NTL Broadband Plus can watch the live stream free over the Internet.

E4

Since the second series Channel 4's sister station E4 has also carried live pictures and audio from the Big Brother house. An interactive service available to digital viewers allows 24/7 access to the stream*

source


----------



## exosculate (Jan 21, 2007)

scifasm - are you a journalist?


----------



## scifisam (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes, E4 has carried live feed since then. Prior to that there was live feed at peak times on C4. There was no internet streaming at the time, but there was live TV screening at peak times. 

'Since the second series Channel 4's sister station E4 has also carried live pictures and audio from the Big Brother house.' 'Also' = in addition to C4 showing live feed, at peak times.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 21, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> scifasm - are you a journalist?



Nope. I was briefly (for the interests of disclosure). Nothing to do with that now, sadly. I'm a teacher! (There have been some interesting discussions about the show in school, btw). Edited to add - I do see why you asked that, but I'm 'reading with interest' because I'm nosey and because I stopped watching the show, so held back from commenting.

I do have a good friend who still works on BB, but I don't get any insider info from her, other than how much she hates the whole thing but it pays her mortgage. Following orders and all that!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 21, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Yes, E4 has carried live feed since then. Prior to that there was live feed at peak times on C4. There was no internet streaming at the time, but there was live TV screening at peak times.
> 
> 'Since the second series Channel 4's sister station E4 has also carried live pictures and audio from the Big Brother house.' 'Also' = in addition to C4 showing live feed, at peak times.




I thought it meant - also - as in - in addition to the live internet feed.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 21, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Nope. I was briefly (for the interests of disclosure). Nothing to do with that now, sadly. I'm a teacher! (There have been some interesting discussions about the show in school, btw).
> 
> I do have a good friend who still works on BB, but I don't get any insider info from her, other than how much she hates the whole thing but it pays her mortgage. Following orders and all that!




Maybe she knows orang utan.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 21, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> I'd rather Jade Goody be used as a front for bullies who reform than as a front for the National Front, which might happen if she doesn't get attention from elsewhere.



I don’t think that’s going to happen – the woman does just seem really stupid, instead of racist, and definitely not a fascist. 

I think the only reason I’m sticking up for Jade a little here ‘coz it seems weird that she’s being single out as the face of racism in Britain today over the CBB stuff, while there’s been much less controversy over the lead dancer at the English National Ballet being a proud member of he BNP.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 21, 2007)

The News of the World headline is well out of order.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 21, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> I don’t think that’s going to happen – the woman does just seem really stupid, instead of racist, and definitely not a fascist.
> 
> I think the only reason I’m sticking up for Jade a little here ‘coz it seems weird that she’s being single out as the face of racism in Britain today over the CBB stuff, while there’s been much less controversy over the lead dancer at the English National Ballet being a proud member of he BNP.



I don't think she's that bad either. A bully, yes, and a bully who used race as a weapon, but not an evil rashist. 

However, I do think she might have got so used to the attention (understandably) that she could fall prey to far-right people, if they butter her up enough and paint it as defending British people against 'the PC brigade' rather than having a go at other cultures, and the rest of the media ignore her. 

The ballet's just not as popular as, well, popular TV. However, I do know the story you're talking of, and I know there is a lot of protest against her being there. Tricky, that one; she's a member of the BNP, but has she doen anything overtly racist? Is being a member of the BNP enough? For me it would be, but then I'm not hiring and firing and subject to all the laws to do with that.

@exosculate - perhaps, but I don't think she'd get it if I asked if she knew an Orang-Utan at work.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 21, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> The News of the World headline is well out of order.



Oh shit, evn shilpa didnt want her to feel this much shit, thats why she fled to the toilet and got upset!!!!

FUCKING MEDIA


----------



## scifisam (Jan 21, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> The News of the World headline is well out of order.



What did they say?




			
				exosculate said:
			
		

> I thought it meant - also - as in - in addition to the live internet feed.



Yeah, I guess it could be read either way. I just remember watching it live at the time, and it was a big deal that it was live rather than highlights.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/jade1.shtml


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 21, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Tricky, that one; she's a member of the BNP, but has she doen anything overtly racist? Is being a member of the BNP enough? For me it would be, but then I'm not hiring and firing and subject to all the laws to do with



 I’d say so – by belonging to them, you’d presumably be endorsing their policies, which include introducing a repatriation programme for ethnic minorities, which I think is just  about as racist as you can get…


The News of the World headline is “Jade – I am a racist bully”, People’s got ‘The stink of hypocrisy” – something about her perfume being made in India, and the Mirror’s got “Jade is a racist bully”- by her gran!


----------



## Ranu (Jan 21, 2007)

And Teddy has apparently dumped Danielle

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/jade_dani_ditched.shtml


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 21, 2007)

I've just read that NOTW interview online (the one about Jade), and I may have to revise my opinion of Jade a little bit. I still she is a gross harpy who should never be seen on telly again etc. etc., but I now think she is much more perceptive than I had previously thought.

I still despise her, but I have a horrid feeling that she will succeed in salvaging her career, and make more millions on the back of being a reformed character, or something similar!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 21, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> And Teddy has apparently dumped Danielle
> 
> http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/jade_dani_ditched.shtml



Hahah! I should have fucking laid money on this, said this the other night to a few people. Heh, that guy has his head screwed on right. I reckon Danielle will suffer more in the long run than Jade over this.


----------



## Ranu (Jan 21, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I've just read that NOTW interview online (the one about Jade), and I may have to revise my opinion of Jade a little bit. I still she is a gross harpy who should never be seen on telly again etc. etc., but I now think she is much more perceptive than I had previously thought.
> 
> I still despise her, but I have a horrid feeling that she will succeed in salvaging her career, and make more millions on the back of being a reformed character, or something similar!




Do you really think that was an interview rather than her PR people selecting what the public wants to hear?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 21, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I still despise her, but I have a horrid feeling that she will succeed in salvaging her career, and make more millions on the back of being a reformed character, or something similar!



Yep I think so too, I reckon she'll do well and turn this around. After her pr agent is Max Clifford...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> And Teddy has apparently dumped Danielle
> 
> http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/jade_dani_ditched.shtml



Yeah, but that is an unsubstantiated story, rather than a direct quote. Who knows whether it is true.

It also misquotes Jo, who would almost certainly have meant that her family are proud of her for still being in the house, rather than that they are proud of her being a racist, which is what it says!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> Do you really think that was an interview rather than her PR people selecting what the public wants to hear?



I think it was an interview, but that she had been coached by her PR people.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 21, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yep I think so too, I reckon she'll do well and turn this around. After her pr agent is Max Clifford...



Is it? I didn't think it was. He has been slagging her off on the telly this week, so I assumed she had signed with someone else?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 21, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Is it? I didn't think it was. He has been slagging her off on the telly this week, so I assumed she had signed with someone else?



I'm sure I saw this in the paper today that he's now her PR agent...could be wrong but am sure I did.


----------



## Ranu (Jan 21, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I think it was an interview, but that she had been coached by her PR people.



So you've changed your opinion about Jade based on what her PR people have told her to say?


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 21, 2007)

I reckon to keep this thing going, next week’s headlines will be “Scandal - Mixed-race woman bullied by the press”..


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 21, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> And Teddy has apparently dumped Danielle
> 
> http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/jade_dani_ditched.shtml



I wasn't aware of this whole thing till Friday [I had to watch the BB that Jade was on originally, as I had a guest at the time who was addicted to it, and I never wanted to see the show again after that].

I had a look Friday night to see what all the fuss in the papers was about - and I wondered, listening to Danielle go on about Ted to Jade and Jo, whether Teddy Sheringham was happy having his private life discussed in such a programme, and what he'd think of the things she'd said.

If every night was like Friday, I can't imagine it having done anything for his public profile. 

Has he really dumped her, though? I can't say I'd take anything written in the NOTW as gospel. I reckon he has been embarassed by the show though.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 21, 2007)

She's probably more Lee Bowyer's type anyway, racist twat that he is.


----------



## madamv (Jan 21, 2007)

Jade seems to be selling Danielle up the river, if the NOTW comments are to be believed.




			
				NOTW said:
			
		

> *ALL THREE OF YOU MADE RACIST COMMENTS. DANIELLE SAID ABOUT SHILPA WHEN SHE HAD BLEACH ON HER FACE: "SHE WANTS TO BE WHITE" AND "SHE'S A DOG."*
> 
> I wasn't there. I would have said: "You can't say that."
> 
> ...



and this....






			
				NOTW said:
			
		

> *HAVE YOU HAD ANY CONTROL OVER THIS INTERVIEW?*
> 
> None whatsoever. I want to face the toughest questions possible. Everyone knows the News of the World is a tough paper and won't shirk from asking what people want to know



O rly?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> So you've changed your opinion about Jade based on what her PR people have told her to say?



I certainly haven't changed my opinion of Jade, but I may have changed my opinion as to whether or not the Great British Public will continue to fall for her!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Maybe she knows orang utan.


I don't work on BB and I don't know anyone at Endemol. Just to make things clear.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2007)

Jade's NOTW Videos
NOTW Video interviews....uncomfortable viewing.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2007)

Did anyone watch Back to Reality?...I never knew it existed...
 Ch4 and Endemol are clearly the chief manipulators and have expolited her emotional immaturity. It's a shame that she doesn't have anyone in her life to protect her from this...the money obviously hasn't/doesn't.


----------



## wishface (Jan 21, 2007)

My opinion of the whole situation is that the makers and producers are the most culpable and they should be very seriously held to account for using racism and fostering - maybe even manufacturing the situation - to gain ratings, all the while manipulating 3 very stupid and ignorant girls (and tbh one 'outsider': Shilpa - who is foreign to this culture and this experience). IN so doing they have, thus far, hung Jade out to dry knowing she is too dim to understand what's happening. 
I think what people who want to take action should do is keep complaining to Offcom. I doubt however C4 will suffer because of this in the long run, unfortuantely.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> My opinion of the whole situation is that the makers and producers are the most culpable and they should be very seriously held to account for using racism and fostering - maybe even manufacturing the situation - to gain ratings, all the while manipulating 3 very stupid and ignorant girls (and tbh one 'outsider': Shilpa - who is foreign to this culture and this experience). IN so doing they have, thus far, hung Jade out to dry knowing she is too dim to understand what's happening.
> I think what people who want to take action should do is keep complaining to Offcom. I doubt however C4 will suffer because of this in the long run, unfortuantely.


Maybe they will - they're cap in hand to Offcom about their funding at the mo and this storm is not good timing


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 21, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Did anyone watch Back to Reality?...I never knew it existed...


Grrrrr, Crispy has done something to the speakers and I've got no sound on that.  

This comment from below though confused me...



> i love how even the nutcase from wife swap looked a bit worried from jades behaviour!
> Glad you put this up- I remember seeing this and saying what a bully she was like she was in bb3. Now because of cbb, people are remembering what a bully she was. I couldnt give a monkeys about whether she knows where east anglia is- I never bought into that whole, 'im well thick me' persona. Dont care about her intelligence-i just always thought of her as the bully she is


Hang on, wasn't she the one who was horribly bullied in BB3?

Tbh I think BB really needs to accept responsibility for setting up the houses like they are with the aim of bullying occuring. Perhaps bullying would always occur (and I think it has from BB2), though it seems to be getting worse, and when they admit that they're putting more and more pressures into the house it's essentially inviting it to happen. I'm more cynical about endemol's statements than Jade's apologies in NOTW tbh.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Grrrrr, Crispy has done something to the speakers and I've got no sound on that.
> 
> This comment from below though confused me...
> 
> ...


----------



## wishface (Jan 21, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Maybe they will - they're cap in hand to Offcom about their funding at the mo and this storm is not good timing


Ken L wants them off the air, for good. He mentions, and I didn't know this, that India is London's biggest investor, so I give his view here more credence than i would normally.

With regard to that BNP Ballet Bird, a discussion on 5Live about that with two reps from two diffrerent anti-fascism groups went IMO rather wierd. Everyone who rang up felt it was rather undemocratic that she should get heckled in performance to the point that the two anti-fascist peeps were kinda left high and dry. I woudl have felt they deserved a little more support given how the BNP are so insidious and so abhorrent. A little O/T but surely some heckling isn't the end of all democracy if it means ousting and outing these evil people?

What they make of CBB/Jade I don't know. If she is of mixed descent I suspect they could use it to further legitimise their views (as they did with that Sikh gentleman who unfortunately adorned their paraphenalia during election time).


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 21, 2007)

I've stopped watching this, 2 whole episodes was enough for me.

My thoughts about this now...

I think that the whole way that BB works is to deprive people of all the things that they need to think properly and then sit back and enjoy the resulting chaos.

In order to think and reflect we all need a minimum of  some degree of personal space, occasional contact with friends and people who we feel we trust and can talk to and (very importantly) to feel that all our basic needs (food, safety, sleep) are going to be met.

Now it seems to me that Jade's bahaviour, and that of Jo and Danielle, are not unusual at all and that most people if not all of us are probably capable of bullying / racism / acting in a disrespectful way towards others / ganging up on others if we are not able to retain the capacity to think.

Just to clarify, by thinking, I mean the capacity to take a step outside of ourselves and to look at ourselves and our actions with some level of objectivity.

I really worry that Jade being a sacrificial pig in this somehow symbolises our collective abdication of our own responsibilities to try to stay conscious and to be aware of our own racism.

From reading the papers I get the impression that the public believe that by voting to evict Jade the british public have made a collective statement that a) Jade is racist and b) we are not racist.

It seems to me that Jade is a person of limited intelligence and capacity for thought, from  a very difficult background who has reacted unsurprisingly given the situation she was in.  

The surprising thing IMO is that everyone's acting so surprised that racism lurks beneath the surface of Jade, Jo and Danielle, personally I'd be surprised if there wasn't bullying and racist behaviour. 

I'm NOT trying to excuse her behaviour (it was horrible to see) but to say that I feel uncomfotable about Jade being seen as the 'racist one' as if we are all let off the hook by pointing a finger at her and identifying her as racist. 

Also, the word racism seems to have stopped having any meaning beyond "the worst thing you can accuse somebody of" and "something that I am definitely NOT".  Both of these positions are not helpful as they generate defensive posturing that is another way to avoid thinking about racism, what it is, what it means etc.

Gotta go out now

just wanted to post up some thoughts really


----------



## wishface (Jan 21, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Grrrrr, Crispy has done something to the speakers and I've got no sound on that.
> 
> This comment from below though confused me...
> 
> ...


they should have not broadcast those comments where possible and if that wasn't they should have broadcast an unremitent apology. They shoudl also have taken the bullies aside at the time and given them a warning; had they persisted they should have been evicted. No need for the redtops to get their pound of flesh and no need for C4 to exploit racism and cultural mismatches for their own benefit. I've yet to see any of the producers/execs shoudler anywhere near as much responsibility as they seem to have forced upon Jade.


----------



## Aravis (Jan 21, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Hang on, wasn't she the one who was horribly bullied in BB3?



Hell no. She and a girl called Adele viciously and systematically bullied a girl called Sophie. A much prettier girl by some strange coincidence.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> they should have not broadcast those comments where possible


I disagree - how could they not broadcast such despicable comments?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 21, 2007)

Aravis said:
			
		

> Hell no. She and a girl called Adele viciously and systematically bullied a girl called Sophie. A much prettier girl by some strange coincidence.


I dunno, I wasn't in the country the first part. But when I started watching it when there were about 5 or 6 in the house Kate Lawler and co. were bullying her. And Kate won, which obviously shows you that bullying in someone considered more attractive is completely fine! 

I dunno, aside from all of this, there's a part of me that would be quite interested seeing how I'd cope with the BB situation. Not that I would ever dream of going on the programme mind you! But in a version without the camera (or at least just for being shown your own feedback), I'd be interested to see how I'd be able to cope in the situation. I have a feeling that any darker aspects of my personality might have might a greater chance of coming out. Saying that I don't think I'd be a bully, but I can see how in that environment it gets more difficult to actually stand up to it, and things come out in different ways. I'm not sure I'd like all of what was played back to me.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh dear....





> JADE: THE STINK OF HYPOCRISY
> Race row star's scent is made in.. INDIA! Staff earn 14p an hour
> JADE Goody is today exposed as a hypocrite who uses 14p-an-hour workers in India to make her perfume - while she earned £744 an hour hurling racial abuse at housemate Shilpa Shetty.
> 
> ...


Where will it all end?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I'd be interested to see how I'd be able to cope in the situation. I have a feeling that any darker aspects of my personality might have a greater chance of coming out.



I agree with you...I don't think I'd cope at all.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 21, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Oh dear....
> Where will it all end?


When she is hung drawn and quartered with her head on a spike presumably (or at least the 21st century version).


----------



## Aravis (Jan 21, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I dunno, I wasn't in the country the first part. But when I started watching it when there were about 5 or 6 in the house Kate Lawler and co. were bullying her. And Kate won, which obviously shows you that bullying in someone considered more attractive is completely fine!
> 
> I dunno, aside from all of this, there's a part of me that would be quite interested seeing how I'd cope with the BB situation. Not that I would ever dream of going on the programme mind you! But in a version without the camera (or at least just for being shown your own feedback), I'd be interested to see how I'd be able to cope in the situation. I have a feeling that any darker aspects of my personality might have might a greater chance of coming out. Saying that I don't think I'd be a bully, but I can see how in that environment it gets more difficult to actually stand up to it, and things come out in different ways. I'm not sure I'd like all of what was played back to me.



The bullying of Sophie was much worse - that sort of stuck in my head as like so many people I got it at school and get quite wound up seeing it now.

I can't think of anything worse than being put in a situation like that either but it would certainly be interesting to see as you say. God though, the thought of a whole nation being able to see every nasty trait, idiosyncracy, gross habit - I'd find that immensly violating to my sense of self.


----------



## wishface (Jan 21, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I disagree - how could they not broadcast such despicable comments?


Ok, i don't have a problem with that per se, but i still think they should have warned the bullies at the time properly rather than let it all carry on, and thus use it for the shows ratings. That may not have been their original intention when they stuck Jade in, maybe, but you can be sure that's what they are thinking now and over the past week.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 21, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I dunno, I wasn't in the country the first part. But when I started watching it when there were about 5 or 6 in the house Kate Lawler and co. were bullying her. And Kate won, which obviously shows you that bullying in someone considered more attractive is completely fine!


just for clarity the she refferred to is jade not kate lawler who didn't bully anyone as far as i recall...


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Ok, i don't have a problem with that per se, but i still think they should have warned the bullies at the time properly rather than let it all carry on, and thus use it for the shows ratings. That may not have been their original intention when they stuck Jade in, maybe, but you can be sure that's what they are thinking now and over the past week.



I agree. Raising this level of controversy on the basis of racism and bullying which has taken place within a reality TV show, solely in order to boost ratings, and allowing this bullying - and Danielle's racism - to continue for a week before any partial action was taken, and with no action yet taken against two of the three protagonists, is irresponsible behaviour for any brodcaster, and unforgiveable for a terrestrial broadcaster.

The message that comes from Channel 4 on this is that racism and bullying are acceptable in UK society. The outcry against that says that UK society does'nt think that's acceptable. The damage is still done, all the same - at a time when racism and bullying are endemic in UK schools.

Taking a sideline stance on that issue is to allow it to happen, to be complicit in saying it's OK for Ch4 to broadcast this twisted version of reality. For parents, not taking a stance in the issue is to say that you think it's OK for your kids to be offered positive role models that favour bullying and racism. 

The reality TV show format must in future be heavily regulated.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> The message that comes from Channel 4 on this is that racism and bullying are acceptable in UK society.


I don't think that's true at all


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I don't think that's true at all



Don't you? Why not? By allowing this to take place, by screening it and by refusing to take positive action when this began to take place, Channel 4 has failed in its duty of care. And has effectively said such behaviour is alright.

What's your counter argument? A knee-jerk "I don't agree" argument isn't an argument without a thesis to back it up.


----------



## Random One (Jan 21, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I don't think that's true at all


i agree....i assume the ratings have been going up during the time that the tensions have risen in the house and so i think the message that comes across is that we just like to watch people bitching and arguing with each other


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Don't you? Why not? By allowing this to take place, by screening it and by refusing to take positive action when this began to take place, Channel 4 has failed in its duty of care. And has effectively said such behaviour is alright.
> 
> What's your counter argument? A knee-jerk "I don't agree" argument isn't an argument without a thesis to back it up.


While it may be true that it has exploited bullying for ratings, I don't think that necessarily means that it condones it - if it happens in the house, it is C4's _duty_ to show it and vile people are shown up to be the horrible people they are - how is that condoning racism and bullying?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> While it may be true that it has exploited bullying for ratings, I don't think that necessarily means that it condones it - if it happens in the house, it is C4's _duty_ to show it and vile people are shown up to be the horrible people they are - how is that condoning racism and bullying?



No it's not. If racist bullying takes place in the house, it's Channel 4's DUTY to nip it in the bud before - not after - it raises media attention globally and generates questions in the House of Commons. 

It's been a cyncial manipulation of events to boost ratings on a flagging show and the "we're only reporting events" defence doesn't wash in a situation the channel is in control of. People in previous series have been instantaneously kicked out of the show for much, much less. This has been a cynical attempt to profit from racism and bullying. 

Channel 4 has let the housemates down, the viewing public down, the country down.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> i agree....i assume the ratings have been going up during the time that the tensions have risen in the house and so i think the message that comes across is that we just like to watch people bitching and arguing with each other



This has caused real emotional distress to many people. I fear your attitude here shows you up as complacent - presumably you don't understand the significance of images like this on prime time TV,

Though Dirk may have it right when he said: "At least we know the world doesn't have any serious problems."

But that's dealing with the media driven dialectic, I guess.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 21, 2007)

Anyone remember the "fight night"....

It was BB with the gay guy who arfed like a seal and that bloke victor who thought he was tupac 

That was a display of contemptuous bullying, homophobia and the rest and yet what happened?????

zip


----------



## Random One (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> This has caused real emotional distress to many people. I fear your attitude here shows you up as complacent - presumably you don't understand the significance of images like this on prime time TV,
> 
> Though Dirk may have it right when he said: "At least we know the world doesn't have any serious problems."
> 
> But that's dealing with the media driven dialectic, I guess.


i think the whole thing has gone fucking crazy i actually don't think it is as big a deal as it has been made to be... i don't think the bullying that has been going on in the big brother house is really any worse than what was going on with Sam in the 2006 bb and no one went fucking mental then

and i think the thing that annoys me most about all this is that everyone is banging on about racism and bullying right now but about a month after all this shit ends no one is going to give a fuck and nothing is actually going to be done to change anything in society....i can't see more money/support being given to all the organisations that deal with these issues

and i'd rather you didn't tell me what i do and don't understand and make assumptions about my level of complacency


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the "fight night"....
> 
> It was BB with the gay guy who arfed like a seal and that bloke victor who thought he was tupac
> 
> ...



All such events are worth collecting and gathering together in order to present a case demanding stricter regulation of the reality TV format.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> No it's not. If racist bullying takes place in the house, it's Channel 4's DUTY to nip it in the bud before - not after - it raises media attention globally and generates questions in the House of Commons.
> 
> It's been a cyncial manipulation of events to boost ratings on a flagging show and the "we're only reporting events" defence doesn't wash in a situation the channel is in control of. People in previous series have been instantaneously kicked out of the show for much, much less. This has been a cynical attempt to profit from racism and bullying.
> 
> Channel 4 has let the housemates down, the viewing public down, the country down.


I think that's true to a certain extent, yet I'm glad the nation got to saw that kind of stupidity that is all too common, yet is rarely depicted on telly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> This has caused real emotional distress to many people. I fear your attitude here shows you up as complacent - presumably you don't understand the significance of images like this on prime time TV,


I think that is unnecessary and patronising


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 21, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> She's probably more Lee Bowyer's type anyway, racist twat that he is.



The sad thing is that if they were to split up immediatiately after this show it would just compound the feeding frenzy in the press - with the NOTW or the Sun probably first in line with the xenophobic comments against him. [She was, after all, a British beauty queen]

I don't see how this can turn out well for Sheringham, really, he'll be damned if he does and damned if he doesn't by the media. Can't say I've a lot of sympathy for him though - he's been living with her for long enough to know what she's like - by going on this show she's just showed the world what he must've already known. She'd already given this interview to a men's magazine, after all - note the recent comments at the end with regard to Big Brother.



> Q-3escribe how you fell in love with Teddy Sheringham? How did he seduce you?
> He got me drunk (laughs). No, he’s just… he’s just, you know I’ve never met anybody like him before, he’s just like a real gentleman, he’s lovely. He’s just really sweet and he’d do anything for me. And I like the fact that he gives me my own independence; that I can go out with me friends and do whatever I want whenever and he can do exactly the same.
> 
> I met Ted when I was doing the Great Britain competition cos he was a judge, and then I think we just fell for each other straight away, like, we just seemed to have like a connection. And then afterward, we went to a party… the after-show party, and then we just got talking and that was it; we’ve just basically been together ever since. But I was still living in Liverpool back then and he was living in London, so then later I also moved to London and we just started spending more and more time together.
> ...


http://uk.askmen.com/toys/interview_200/224_danielle_lloyd_interview.html


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 21, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I think that is unnecessary and patronising



yes it is, much like being called perverse of mind for holding the same view....cant remeber who said that now


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> i think the whole thing has gone fucking crazy i actually don't think it is as big a deal as it has been made to be... i don't think the bullying that has been going on in the big brother house is really any worse than what was going on with Sam in the 2006 bb and no one went fucking mental then
> 
> and i'd rather you didn't tell me what i do and don't understand and make assumptions about my level of complacency



OK. I won't make any assumptions that are entirely based on what you say here in future. I'll just attempt to engage with your arguments, when you have one.

It is a big deal? Why? Because it became one. Should it have? Well, it depends whether you feel racism and bullying on prime time TV are big issues or not. The fact it may have been seen in the past on the same show doesn't mean it's not important now, but does mean we failed to act at that time.

Gathering these events together - and proving a pattern that has preceeded the current show - is an argument for tighter regulation of this life-destroying TV format.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I think that is unnecessary and patronising



Yeah, I do come across as patronising sometimes. It's the way I write. I talk differently. Maybe I fucking am guilty as charged, so sorry for that. The intention of this really is to say why I think it matters, why Channel 4 has failed in its duty, and what should be done to prevent this in future.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

ZAMB said:
			
		

> The sad thing is that if they were to split up immediatiately after this show it would just compound the feeding frenzy in the press



Teddy has dumped Danielle. It is her fault. She wound Jade up with a snide whispering and bitching campaign, and it was Danielle's comments which were racist. Jade is 'just' a bully and an ignoramus.

Link


----------



## Random One (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Gathering these events together - and proving a pattern that has preceeded the current show - is an argument for tighter regulation of this life-destroying TV format



ok maybe that is true




			
				rocketman said:
			
		

> It is a big deal? Why? Because it became one



...and i think it is important to understand why it became one though...because if this was a normal BB i'm not sure (obviously i don't know) such a big deal would have been made...so do we/society only beleive celebs should be held accountable for their actions/words and not the 'ordinary' people who have been on bb before and often acted just as ignorantly...this annoys me

i have a whole load of problems with what ive seen on CBB this year but it being shown was just not one of them, because sometimes i think it is necessary for things to be seen for a self-reflection/evaluation process to begin...although not sure that will happen properly


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> and i think it is important to understand why it became one though...because if this was a normal BB i'm not sure (obviously i don't know) such a big deal would have been made...so do we/society only beleive celebs should be held accountable for their actions/words and not the 'ordinary' people who have been on bb before and often acted just as ignorantly...this annoys me



Yeah, the culture of celebrity is an odd one: the contrast in the house between two models of what celebrity can be is interesting. On the one hand you have the likes of Dirk, Germaine and Shilpa, who see their 'celebrity' as good reason to act with dignity, intelligence and respect - people who understand their dual role as humans first, and role models (of sorts) second. On the other side of the coin you have people with no understanding that they have a role beyond the human, (does this make sense?)

In a sense, anyone on TV has this dual role, celebs or not. I agree wholeheartedly (I hope I understand this correctly) that the other side of the media-driven reality vision is that celebs suddenly become more important than the rest of us; and think that's reprehensible in itself.

Clearly, whoever you are - whether you are on telly or not - it makes a huge difference if you act with dignity, intelligence and respect. If we all did this, or at least tried to, well - I'm sure that would make existence across the board a whole heap better.




			
				Random One said:
			
		

> i have a whole load of problems with what ive seen on CBB this year but it being shown was just not one of them, because sometimes i think it is necessary for things to be seen for a self-reflection/evaluation process to begin...although not sure that will happen properly



Yeah. While the crux of my argument is that these images shouldn't be shown, that doesn't mean I'm interested in some Stalinist approach to broadcasting either. If there is a problem, it really is that Channel 4 should have acted much, much earlier to nip it in the bud - we'd have seen what happened before it became a tragedy, and we would have seen Ch 4 act to stop it happening - the issue would never have exploded so much, and the show would still have shown something of reality. 

Just saw Jade on BBLB. Now I think I've consistenly said her problem is being a bully, I feel she was manipulated by the far more racist Danielle. So on BBLB Jade's there being very penitent - and do you know what - I believe her. I can't help but see that she has a way forward to become a positive image for UK youth - in her position I'd take anger management counselling, I'd take any form of psych support to help deal with her 'issues', and stay out the limelight while doing it. Jade seemed to have grown a lot when she first entered the house; then she blew it. But imagine if this woman was able to admit her mistakes, act on them, grow, mature, and get a grip, that would be a very positive role model, well maybe.

Danielle however, I think she's a snake.


----------



## Random One (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Yeah, the culture of celebrity is an odd one: the contrast in the house between two models of what celebrity can be is interesting. On the one hand you have the likes of Dirk, Germaine and Shilpa, who see their 'celebrity' as good reason to act with dignity, intelligence and respect - people who understand their dual role as humans first, and role models (of sorts) second. On the other side of the coin you have people with no understanding that they have a role beyond the human, (does this make sense?)
> 
> In a sense, anyone on TV has this dual role, celebs or not. I agree wholeheartedly (I hope I understand this correctly) that the other side of the media-driven reality vision is that celebs suddenly become more important than the rest of us; and think that's reprehensible in itself.



yes u have understood correctly look i think my way of putting what i said was a bit wrong-i think i just felt patronised (as orang utan said) by what u said that was all ....i find it very hard to express what i mean through my writing i'd much rather talk in person! (i mean it took me 20 mins to write out that last post so that i expressed what I meant properly!!!)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 21, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> yes u have understood correctly look i think my way of putting what i said was a bit wrong-i think i just felt patronised (as orang utan said) by what u said that was all ....i find it very hard to express what i mean through my writing i'd much rather talk in person! (i mean it took me 20 mins to write out that last post so that i expressed what I meant properly!!!)




Iam so the same as you 

By the time i have constructed my essay, its already two pages ahead


----------



## Random One (Jan 21, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Iam so the same as you
> 
> By the time i have constructed my essay, its already two pages ahead


 yeah exactly! i mean it's not really an excuse not to express yourself but i just get scared that i won't be able to explain my argument properly here so don't try hard enough and stick to the more easy going threads ...it's all very silly really


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 21, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> yeah exactly! i mean it's not really an excuse not to express yourself but i just get scared that i won't be able to explain my argument properly here so don't try hard enough and stick to the more easy going threads ...it's all very silly really



Yes it takes me about 4 or 5 attempts to get my true meaning accross, which by that point people have disengaged and got bored with me........and then i just resort back to posting a sentence.....its easier


----------



## Random One (Jan 21, 2007)

:d


----------



## Random One (Jan 21, 2007)

(double post)


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> yes u have understood correctly look i think my way of putting what i said was a bit wrong-i think i just felt patronised (as orang utan said) by what u said that was all ....i find it very hard to express what i mean through my writing i'd much rather talk in person! (i mean it took me 20 mins to write out that last post so that i expressed what I meant properly!!!)



I am so sorry I come across like that. I write a lot and have got good at expressing myself in written words, I'm much less good at spoken ones - I get distracted, and man do I bang on and on. In prose, I seem capable of expressing myself, but I do feel I come across dead pompous at times. It's my written style, there are reasons for it (I write a lot of fact-based stuff, so tend to a dry writing style), so it always looks a little patronising, cos it's dry - does that make sense? 

The main thing though - communication's critical - whether spoken, written or sung, exchange of thought between individuals is the motor that keeps our world of ideas alive.


----------



## Random One (Jan 21, 2007)

yup i get it...well at least all that is cleared up! communication is definitely the way forward!


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 21, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/cricket/6262651.stm

"Celebrity in racism shock..."

I can't help wondering why this hasn't been disected and examined to the same extent, why isn't Gibbs hauled in front of a baying media, to cry and apologise, why isn't his career over? 

I also can't help wondering if Jade does resurrect her career, is there going to be a case of 'Should we all be racist now, father?' - Is public venting of celebrity ignorance going to be the next big thing? 

Will we have Richard Blackwood, deliberately finding a minority to bully then, releasing a 'how I changed, you can too, style docusoap...' 

I can't help being reminded of what Jimmy Mcgovern said, about modern television being made up of "latte drinking executives" who find find the working classes "disgusting and hilarious" and that being nowhere better exemplified than on Big Brother. Jade only got her celebrity status in the first place because of collective curiosity, not because she was 'loved' - Now everybodies had another good old goggle at her, the press have queued up to stick the boot into her 'disgusting behaviour' - just another horrid chav who got to big for her boots, now here comes police, camera action, where we show bad black people getting arrested for making drugs and bad stuff, followed by Anne Widdicombe VS the Hoodies, the deathmatch...

I think it's missing the point to say 'you can't ignore Big Brother' or 'it's relevant' - Television is being abused by this stuff, it's not art, it's not social comment, it's not offering us insight, it's a cheap (economicaly) format that offers us the uneddifying spectical of real people coping as best as they can in a contrived and highly pressured situation. 

Art that teaches us something, art that can make us reflect and learn, gives us a breathing space to think, it roars with passion, it argues a point, it presents us with thought out debates, it offers us someone elses soul, sculpted and shaped, it is communion, it is life itself. It is fear, it is hope, it is joy, it is whimsy.

The more of this type of television the futher we move from art. Big brother is a cross between opportunity knocks and the generation game, and why, why, why would we claim to learn anything from it? It is NOT a reflection of society, it is a bizarre gameshow concept made to make money and both Jade and Shilpa have been exploited here.

So, I guess what I'm saying in the true postmodern style  is, er... 

stuff...

I'm tempted to say, I don't care and not even comment, I'm able to recognise that Jade's vilification is an undeniaby positive message, but I think there is a deeper debate about the nature and function of television itself and I think there is something deeply sinister about TV and class at the moment of which reality TV is the most obvious manifestation.

Hmm.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> I am so sorry I come across like that. I write a lot and have got good at expressing myself in written words, I'm much less good at spoken ones - I get distracted, and man do I bang on and on. In prose, I seem capable of expressing myself, but I do feel I come across dead pompous at times. It's my written style, there are reasons for it (I write a lot of fact-based stuff, so tend to a dry writing style), so it always looks a little patronising, cos it's dry - does that make sense?
> 
> The main thing though - communication's critical - whether spoken, written or sung, exchange of thought between individuals is the motor that keeps our world of ideas alive.



Yet ironically I think this programme we have all discussed is strangling the opportunities for real communication that television offers*...

I can confirm 100% that rocketman is one of the least pompous people I have met 

People often think I'm a girl cos of the way I write 

*another thread, another planet...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Art that teaches us something, art that can make us reflect and learn, gives us a breathing space to think, it roars with passion, it argues a point, it presents us with thought out debates, it offers us someone elses soul, sculpted and shaped, it is communion, it is life itself. It is fear, it is hope, it is joy, it is whimsy.
> 
> The more of this type of television the futher we move from art.


I didn't realise that all TV was supposed to be art


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> yup i get it...well at least all that is cleared up! communication is definitely the way forward!



And - you know what - that's been the issue in the BB series. YOu know, early on in the BB series, Big Brother kind of acted as a communication facilitator, but - in the interests of ratings - it became a communication inhibitor. The house - designed tp cause pressure; the choice of housemates - carefully chosen for maximum tension - and so on. 

The best night in the series (for me) was one night when Ken, Cleo and Donny were sitting there talking about movies - I actually learned something interesting.

But then it changed, and was never the same after that. I'm not a fan of the show, but then suddenly this awful bullying began, I saw it build up, and then - then - I have been bullied, and while I found watching it very distressing, I couldn't switch channels because I was identifying with Shilpa, felt like if I kept watching I could support her. And I wasn't the only one.

Back to point: Channel 4 failed to act as a communication facilitator, and failed to act as a conflict negotiator - all in the interests of ratings.

Sum effect so far: international incident; a lot of unhappiness in the house - which is still continuing; a lot of distress to the viewing public; at least one 'career' in tatters; and - beyond memories of bullying and ugliness - not much learned on any side, no great experiment in removing social/cultural barriers, more a repetition of the divisive cycle.

And for what?
For ratings and to sell a few papers.

This format is clearly too powerful to be trusted to unregulated private enterprise, as if nothing else, all these events show the utter cynicism with which private broadcasters regard their actors and the viewing public.

Evil Endemol is the big story, and that's what should be on the front page, not some tearful, ignorant cockney girl. She's as much a victim as everyone else in this. Why? Because Endemol failed to act - solely to get ratings.


----------



## Random One (Jan 21, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> People often think I'm a girl cos of the way I write




that made me actually LOL

heh rocketman it seems you have yourself a good personal referee there!


just watched Jade on big bro's little bro...actually feel sorry for her coz she is being slaughtered for a lot of stuff and imo she is not the real culprit, she was just the loudest in arguing


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 21, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I didn't realise that all TV was supposed to be art



It isn't, but BB seems to be making some sort of claim to be something it isnt' - to be 'raising issues' performing a 'public service' in some way. 

If two footballers get involved in a racist fight, we don't all go, 'thankyou football, for you have enlightened us about society!!!' do we? 

Thankyou football for giving us Lee Bowyer, for he has truly taught us about the world we live in...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 21, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> It isn't, but BB seems to be making some sort of claim to be something it isnt' - to be 'raising issues' performing a 'public service' in some way.
> 
> If two footballers get involved in a racist fight, we don't all go, 'thankyou football, for you have enlightened us about society!!!' do we?
> 
> Thankyou football for giving us Lee Bowyer, for he has truly taught us about the world we live in...




Funny as fuck and good comparison


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Loads of stuff



TV as art: Not all TV needs to be art. It's OK to have variety, but the sad thing is that Channel 4 spends 10 per cent of its programming budget on this show, and that this show really has become one about corporate televised torture of people.

You said so much there, and I've been filling the board here, so i have to quieten down and let other people speak. I really think people should think about what you have written.

And thank you sir, very much.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> It isn't, but BB seems to be making some sort of claim to be something it isnt' - to be 'raising issues' performing a 'public service' in some way.


But it HAS got people talking - I have experienced that kind of racism and bullying at work in the past and never have I seen it depicted on the telly before - people are always banging on about how Britain is less racist these days and I always knew it to be untrue, so I'm glad that this kind of ignorance and stupidity has finally come the nation's attention


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Channel 4 spends 10 per cent of its programming budget on this show.


Where did you get that from?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> I can't help being reminded of what Jimmy Mcgovern said, about modern television being made up of "latte drinking executives" who find find the working classes "disgusting and hilarious" and that being nowhere better exemplified than on Big Brother. .



Absolutely. It's the other side of the coin of the thing I call 'the working class defence', the argument is "oh, they are only working class, they can't help themselves," and that's the excuse for any bad action - but it's the excuse because that's the vision the TV execs share, and eternalise. 

Wouldn't it be great if there truly were to be a properly-funded public access channel? 

Take back the power, and all that.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Where did you get that from?



HURRAH
A reference here

The original came from the Telegraph, but this report refers to it.

IGNORE BELOW:

Oh gosh - I've been scouring so many reports - I read it in an article yesterday and can't remember where.

>>Runs off to see if he can find it, and will edit this post later with a link if I can, but that is what I read.

Have looked around, and can't find it, so can't prove it.
I found it in a report on funding at Channel 4, buried in there - it was a line which (from memory) claimed: "Channel 4 spends XXX, around 10 per cent of its programming budget, on BB".
Wish I could find the blooming thing.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 21, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Funny as fuck and good comparison



Can you imagine if football crowds had gone up in games Lee Bowyer played in the aftermath of his outing? People going to see what would happen with 'the racist'? 

just a thought...


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Absolutely. It's the other side of the coin of the thing I call 'the working class defence', the argument is "oh, they are only working class, they can't help themselves," and that's the excuse for any bad action - but it's the excuse because that's the vision the TV execs share, and eternalise.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if there truly were to be a properly-funded public access channel?
> 
> Take back the power, and all that.



One of the most interesting things about teaching is we teach kids the 'hegemonic model' (control of societies by ideas and representations perpetuated by a (at best) unconcious selective media) - Yet we give them absolutely no time to consider what television could or should be. 

They LOVED both Hillsborough and Mark Thomas Project though 

tangerinedream - gentle subversion within accepted liberal boundaries since 2004 - shot for counter revolutionary behaviour 2009


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Teddy has dumped Danielle. It is her fault. She wound Jade up with a snide whispering and bitching campaign, and it was Danielle's comments which were racist. Jade is 'just' a bully and an ignoramus.
> 
> Link



As I said, the source of that story is the News of the World, who hardly have a reputation for accuracy. I think, unless he makes a press statement himself, I'd wait and see what happens when she gets out. 

As for Jade, as well as being a bully herself, she acts as a catylyst to turn people against each other - usually by acting the victim - AFAIR from 2002 anyway. She is the only person I can think of who has made a fortune out of being a failed contestant on BB. They showed a bit on Friday where she was in tears in the diary room - not because of what she'd said, but because she suddenly saw the possibility of losing everything she'd gained since then. She only cares about herself and her feelings - she has no empathy for others.

I will never understand why she became such a celebrity anyway - apart from the BB thing, she doesn't seem to have any talent apart from being totally ignorant. But she's had at least 3 TV series devoted to her - God knows who watches them.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

ZAMB said:
			
		

> As I said, the source of that story is the News of the World, who hardly have a reputation for accuracy. I think, unless he makes a press statement himself, I'd wait and see what happens when she gets out.



That's wise.




			
				ZAMB said:
			
		

> As for Jade, as well as being a bully herself, she acts as a catylyst to turn people against each other...She only cares about herself and her feelings - she has no empathy for others.



I wouldn't disagree with that, but even self-interest can be a positive motivation eventually. I think she's going to have to truly address these anger management issues, or I think she's finished.




			
				ZAMB said:
			
		

> I will never understand why she became such a celebrity anyway ... she's had at least 3 TV series devoted to her



Well, as Tangerine notes above - it's the latte-swilling TV execs with their twisted attitude to the 'working class'. They decided to turn Jade into the 21st century's UK 'everyman' character. True or false that's what she now is, and as with any mystery play, she's now off to the wilderness for a while before her eventual return, hopefully having learned from - and changed - her mistakes. There's a lot of power in the everyman character in literature. I hope she comes back with wisdom and self-control, because that would be a positive message.

But what rankles most about this - really - is that Jade wasn't actually anything like as racist as Danielle, and the latter has (at this stage) completely got away with this, with Jade taking all the punishment, when it's clear (to anyone who watched the show) that it was Danielle who stirred this whole racist side up in the first place. Jade's an easily-manipulated person with anger issues, Danielle is the whispering instigator of the piece.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 21, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> and i think the thing that annoys me most about all this is that everyone is banging on about racism and bullying right now but about a month after all this shit ends no one is going to give a fuck and nothing is actually going to be done to change anything in society....i can't see more money/support being given to all the organisations that deal with these issues



Yep, it's bullshit and you're right the vast majority of people [who complained] won't be suddenly turning into political activists because of this, they'll just switch over to see what else is on (anyone remember the end of Truman Show?)...


----------



## tekla (Jan 21, 2007)

First post... but here goes. 

BB reminds me of two things. First, the Roman Circus. Everyone's exploited, everyone’s manipulated. Except for a few who make cash from it, or the politicians who control it and gain political capital from it. The only unwilling victims are the gladiator-slaves and the poor dumb animals.

Does BB have _any_ unwilling victims? Perhaps Jack, who is so unbelievably dim he may medically be unable to give informed consent to anything - like an Alzheimer’s sufferer or someone with a gunshot wound to the head. 







Charlie Brooker on Jack:



> Mind you, dense as Jade, Jo and Danielle clearly are, even they're eclipsed by the staggeringly dim-witted Jack, a man so thick he'd have to study hard for six months just to make it to the level of "vegetable". A potato could beat him at noughts and crosses - assuming he could work out how to hold a pencil and make marks on the paper in the first place, which is doubtful. He doesn't contribute to the house, but slowly subtracts from it; moping, blinking, frowning at words of more than one letter, even frowning at noises that sound like they might be words (if the door to the diary room creaks when it opens, he gets a bit angry, thinking he's just heard yet another word he doesn't understand and vat ain't fair innit). And on the rare occasions when he opens his mouth to speak, he sounds like a leaden 10-year-old reading lines off a card.
> 
> Exactly what is Jack's purpose on Earth? There's a grisly YouTube clip of him apparently masturbating to orgasm beneath his duvet and firing his mess up Jade's leg...
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/theguide/columnists/story/0,,1993678,00.html#article_continue



Certainly the audience are culpable and those commenting on it (including me writing this): without us Big Brother would die. Certainly the newspapers who now so grotesquely bully Jade _for being a bully. _ Oh the irony. But they’re worse than Jade. At least Jade said sorry. At least Jade’s career is wrecked (for now). The Sun will never apologise. And we buy it, same as we watch BB. Some don’t, of course, but 8m people did – 40% of the viewing public.

Second, Big Brother is startlingly similar to internet bulletin boards, called by some, amusingly, "BBs". There’s the same hothouse atmosphere, the same bullying and personal attacks (unless well moderated like this one seems to be) the same cliques, the same public exposure, the same bannings based on whim and transitory mob prejudice, the same financial exploitation by BB owners, ISPs and software developers.

But, again, are there any unwilling victims? I think not. If you can’t stand the heat get out of the kitchen. 

Plus snobby high-art v. low-art arguments don’t wash. They’re hopelessly patronising. They involve telling people, usually working class people, what they can and cannot watch on the telly. People must be permitted to watch just about whatever they want. If some prefer ballet to BB let them avoid the Channel 4 ‘on’ button and gaze at men in tights instead.

But those attending a Roman Circus, or posting on a BB, should at least be aware of what they’re getting themselves into: a spider’s web of exploitative relationships, with a few people cynically manipulating the whole process, usually to make cash.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> just for clarity the she refferred to is jade not kate lawler who didn't bully anyone as far as i recall...



Some video proof of that.....Links posted here

What concerns me about the bullying issue was that an antibullying campaign took her on as a representative even after the fact she was known for bullying Sophie in BB3.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 21, 2007)

Good first post (and welcome to the boards)!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Good first post (and welcome to the boards)!



Seconded.....


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yep, it's bullshit and you're right the vast majority of people [who complained] won't be suddenly turning into political activists because of this, they'll just switch over to see what else is on (anyone remember the end of Truman Show?)...



Wouldn't it be better to expect people to suddenly have been switched-on to this, rather than take the opinion that it will be forgotten in the morning?

The media may forget, but the true work against racism and bullying takes place in people's front rooms, the workplace, in the pub. If conversations are taking place and opinions being changed in those places, that's more powerful than any focus group or government initiative - and kicks against the latte-swilling execs and their top-down attitude to the UK public,


----------



## Zeppo (Jan 21, 2007)

*Big Brother Kills Off C4*

This thread has been very good and I won't repeat the Jade bully/racist stuff. The Independent today has some great insights into BB etc..

The question that will haunt C4 is should a publicly funded television service sit back while it broadcasts bullying and racist behaviour and not intervene to stop it happening.

It seems it did not stop BB intervening to pre-warn Jade that there is a mighty backlash waiting for her outside e.g. Jade's last minute grovelling.

I hope that Jade reforms controls her anger and puts her cash into anti racist organisations. Though I fear that even this will look like a calculated ploy. The genie is out of the bottle.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be better to expect people to suddenly have been switched-on to this, rather than take the opinion that it will be forgotten in the morning?



Worked in a political campaign org for a good few years, have spent plenty of time talking to various parts of this society (up and down the country) so my view based on that experience is no, this wont change much. A child getting an axe in his head or a teenager being stabbed to death by five youths will get people active watching a tv programme is unlikely too.


----------



## tekla (Jan 21, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Seconded.....


Cheers mate(s). Seems like a nice little set-up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2007)

Zeppo said:
			
		

> The question that will haunt C4 is should a publicly funded television service sit back while it broadcasts bullying and racist behaviour and not intervene to stop it happening.


It's not strictly speaking publicly funded yet.


----------



## Apathy (Jan 21, 2007)

to be fair Jack might have had some grand fantasys about going in that house and taking the world by storm with his charm and wit and intellect... But like most people with any deepdown, maybe hidden issues of confidence, being in the bb house and being watched by millions he has been reduced to something else entirely.... a stupid fuckin dumb simpleton


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Well, as Tangerine notes above - it's the latte-swilling TV execs with their twisted attitude to the 'working class'.



As someone who grew up in the 'working class' I find it a bit insulting that this twisted class attitude still exists in the media. I can't think of any way that Jade is an appropriate class representative. The media saw how she polarised public opinion in 2002 - between people who couldn't stand her and people who felt vaguely sorry for her because she was pilloried so much on chat shows like Graham Nortons. I think this was why she was put back into the house - to create the same hell as last time.

I can't for the life of me understand what Jack was doing in CBB, or why he's still there. His only claim to 'celebrity' is living with Jade FFS. If he had any sense he would have left when she did. 



> But what rankles most about this - really - is that Jade wasn't actually anything like as racist as Danielle, and the latter has (at this stage) completely got away with this, with Jade taking all the punishment, when it's clear (to anyone who watched the show) that it was Danielle who stirred this whole racist side up in the first place. Jade's an easily-manipulated person with anger issues, Danielle is the whispering instigator of the piece.



I think that probably in normal circumstances Danielle is quite good at disguising her prejudices, but the way that Jade behaved sort of 'gave her permission' to show what is probably her true self. As I said before, Jade somehow acts as a catalyst in the house - if anything I think she's the manipulator - establishing her own little in-crowd of cronies who would, if necessary, stand with her against the rest.

I know this is not how it's being portrayed by the media now that Jade's been evicted - she was created by C4 and they're trying to protect their investment. Why else was she given hints by BB about how her behavior was seen by the outside world + the different eviction procedure and phony interview. [I found it very phony indeed - almost scripted - reminded me of a GWB damage limitation exercise] He is the most comparable ignoramus I could think of who regularly faces the press.


----------



## catinthehat (Jan 21, 2007)

Interestingly I just caught a bit of a reality show on one of the other channels where two groups, one male and one female are on two adjecent islands.  One of the girls - categorised by the others - as very posh, has just run through a what she hates including "fat people who are just abhorent" and "black people" - although she kindly said she would not "expect them to do all her slave work".

Wonder if this will get any publicity.  No idea of name of programme or channel but its UK and not a repeat I think.  An addition to the correlation of class to level of racism aspect of the debate.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2007)

catinthehat said:
			
		

> Interestingly I just caught a bit of a reality show on one of the other channels where two groups, one male and one female are on two adjecent islands.  One of the girls - categorised by the others - as very posh, has just run through a what she hates including "fat people who are just abhorent" and "black people" - although she kindly said she would not "expect them to do all her slave work".
> 
> Wonder if this will get any publicity.  No idea of name of programme or channel but its UK and not a repeat I think.  An addition to the correlation of class to level of racism aspect of the debate.


Shipwrecked - there's two threads about already


----------



## Maltin (Jan 21, 2007)

ZAMB said:
			
		

> He is the most comparable ignoramus I could think of who regularly faces the press.


Alas, I imagine that there are many out there.  It's just that they have good publicists/agents.


----------



## Maltin (Jan 21, 2007)

Apathy said:
			
		

> to be fair Jack might have had some grand fantasys about going in that house and taking the world by storm with his charm and wit and intellect...


I've not watched much of it, but from what I've seen


----------



## Maltin (Jan 21, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's not strictly speaking publicly funded yet.


But according to Wikipedia, it is still a publicly owned, public service broadcaster.


----------



## Maltin (Jan 21, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> [I can't help wondering why this hasn't been disected and examined to the same extent, why isn't Gibbs hauled in front of a baying media, to cry and apologise, why isn't his career over?


Probably because cricket isn't that popular or interesting.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2007)

Maltin said:
			
		

> But according to Wikipedia, it is still a publicly owned, public service broadcaster.


It is! It's a public corporation. But it's funded by advertising and sponsorship. I doesn't have to pay for its digital platforms though and the digital switchover will be funded by the public


----------



## Maltin (Jan 21, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I didn't realise that all TV was supposed to be art


No, but what was predicted about television, as quoted in Good Night, and Good Luck. has come true:

"To those who say people wouldn't look; they wouldn't be interested; they're too complacent, indifferent and insulated, I can only reply: There is, in one reporter's opinion, considerable evidence against that contention. But even if they are right, what have they got to lose? Because if they are right, and this instrument is good for nothing but to entertain, amuse and insulate, then the tube is flickering now and we will soon see that the whole struggle is lost. This instrument can teach, it can illuminate; yes, and it can even inspire. But it can do so only to the extent that humans are determined to use it to those ends. Otherwise it is merely wires and lights in a box."


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

Maltin said:
			
		

> No, but what was predicted about television, as quoted in Good Night, and Good Luck. has come true:



Like that a lot. Sparking thoughts on future media. This whole CBB debate could generate such discussion. It's possible that network TV's exploration of programming for the mass market could indeed spark the fire of media for a mass market of multiple niches. Honest, this whole CBB debate is an age-changer, it generates questions about media which will evolve answers and responses we can't even imagine yet. Just give it time.


----------



## Maltin (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Like that a lot.


Here's the clip from the film.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 21, 2007)

God i wish Cleo would leave Dirk alone. She is so jealous of him and Shilpa she has to try and humiliate him


----------



## Maltin (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Like that a lot. Sparking thoughts on future media. This whole CBB debate could generate such discussion. It's possible that network TV's exploration of programming for the mass market could indeed spark the fire of media for a mass market of multiple niches. Honest, this whole CBB debate is an age-changer, it generates questions about media which will evolve answers and responses we can't even imagine yet. Just give it time.


I fear that, almost 50 years later, we have lost this chance forever.  The world we live in now has too many distractions for a mass audience to learn anything from TV.  The internet is a fabulous tool for people to learn new information and ideas, but I imagine too many people only use it to look at porn . The newspapers that the majority of people read aren't interested in teaching them anything new either.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

catinthehat said:
			
		

> Interestingly I just caught a bit of a reality show..One of the girls ... has just run through a what she hates including ... "black people"..Wonder if this will get any publicity...



In a sense, public outcry wagged the media dog last week. Clearly, those statements will be noted by the public. Whether the media picks up on it is actually irrelevant, the media are unreliable servants at any time, but that people are noting and rejecting those statements, that's the thing - just check the message boards, all over the place that second reality TV show comment has been noted.

TV networks are looking at a new reality. They though we (in the UK) were all bigots, as that's what they have been pushing for years with the 'immigration debate'  - suddenly they realise that what they thought was pandering to the majority was in fact servicing the thought of a vocal minority. I'm a silly old optimist, as many know, and have a feeling that this debate on race/bullying is the spark for a wider debate. 

Well, it might be, but it won't be if we don't say stuff like. At Ch4 right now they are meeting tomorrow to consider how much they misread the public mood, and this debate is international. 

Revolution of thought, anyone?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 21, 2007)

i disagree LR , in the nicest possible way 
dirk has been really leering over shilpa and cleo is just giving him some of his own medicine and he cant handle it!
he has gone down in my estimation which is a shame


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

Maltin said:
			
		

> I fear that, almost 50 years later, we have lost this chance forever...



Oh don't be downhearted. If you don't believe that victory is possible, then it isn't possible. 50 years ago was a different time. These debates take time to emerge. The so-called intellectuals are always years ahead of the mass (it's why Hitler put them in the camps), is it possible we've only just reached a point of mass communication in which it's possible for people to make a discussion before the TV show has even finished. Come on, buck up, surely it's worth hanging onto even the tiniest snippet of possibility? Wish really hard and good things could actually happen. Empires fall, consensus changes, and without consensus, there is no hegemony.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> i disagree LR , in the nicest possible way
> dirk has been really leering over shilpa and cleo is just giving him some of his own medicine and he cant handle it!
> he has gone down in my estimation which is a shame



No - he does things with a twinkle in his eye - he never crosses the line - Cleo - because she used a character, rather than being herself, offered him no way to say no, because her character would not allow it. He's never crossed the line with Shilpa, he just kept her feeling loved when she was down in the dumps and bullied, and to be honest, you'd have to be blind or stupid not to see Shilpa as beautiful. He's never crossed the line and takes no for an answer - but he keeps on asking (with a grin). 

There's a huge difference, there really is. Cleo only did this because she fancies him and is jealous of the relationship with shilpa.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 21, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> i disagree LR , in the nicest possible way
> dirk has been really leering over shilpa and cleo is just giving him some of his own medicine and he cant handle it!
> he has gone down in my estimation which is a shame



It's not some of his own medicine though. Dirk knows the boundaries. He just said it to Shilpa outside- If she (or anyone) said to stop because they didn't like what he says then he would. Cleo on the other hand (with backup comments from Jo about making him crack) is trying to dig him out because she is hurt because she doesn't understand why he doens't fancy her.

Just my opinion though, but i think Cleo is a bit damaged. Dirk can see it, which is why he is slightly scared of her and doesn't want a confrontation...

The coven has turned their attention to Dirk now. 

Interesting that no one is commenting on Jo smoking everywhere inside the house...


----------



## Madusa (Jan 21, 2007)

jo's a bit of a witch!

anyway, why was danielle shrieking like that?? easy...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 21, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> It's not some of his own medicine though. Dirk knows the boundaries. He just said it to Shilpa outside- If she (or anyone) said to stop because they didn't like what he says then he would. Cleo on the other hand (with backup comments from Jo about making him crack) is trying to dig him out because she is hurt because she doesn't understand why he doens't fancy her.
> 
> Just my opinion though, but i think Cleo is a bit damaged. Dirk can see it, which is why he is slightly scared of her and doesn't want a confrontation...
> 
> ...



ok fair comment and  i will back track and agree with you to a certain extent......


----------



## exosculate (Jan 21, 2007)

And now they are all bullying Dirk.

Lord of the flies.


----------



## girasol (Jan 21, 2007)

The last 5 mins were hilarious   

I wish they got drunk more often and had a laugh like they did just now


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 21, 2007)

@ elxocul.... ( whatever you name is  )    innit , maybe jade wasnt the ring leader after all!!! ( well i think we all know that anyhoo )


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> And now they are all bullying Dirk.
> Lord of the flies.



I hope Channel 4 pull the show. Lord of the Flies was a novel, a horrifying image of what would happen in that situation. This is an engineered situation that is matching that vision, and is causing real damage to participants, not in the world in the house, but in the outside world, beyond it.

These people may have signed up (on the basis apparently of one video of one show that was sent out) for the show, and may have been aware of some of its risks, but this is getting extremely ugly. It has been for ages.

As per the ringleader. I said already,  Jade was just manipulated, and was too loud for the others to build new relationships - but has anyone noticed that if anyone wants to make 'a scene' - take a look - who is always behind them, egging them on...

Jo and Danielle.

It's them. They the poison. Latching onto those who can most easily be manipulated, sparking them up, and watching the fireworks.


----------



## Maltin (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> 50 years ago was a different time. These debates take time to emerge. The so-called intellectuals are always years ahead of the mass (it's why Hitler put them in the camps), is it possible we've only just reached a point of mass communication in which it's possible for people to make a discussion before the TV show has even finished. Come on, buck up, surely it's worth hanging onto even the tiniest snippet of possibility? Wish really hard and good things could actually happen. Empires fall, consensus changes, and without consensus, there is no hegemony.


Yes, 50 years ago was different.  In the UK we had just 2 channels and in the US there were only 3 major networks (I accept that they are still the major networks, but not sure how many other channels there were then).

In those days of fewer distractions, the TV shows could have enlightened a whole generation.  I accept that some programmes did, but the vast majority did not.

I can't see that with the advent of so many new channels that a broadcaster can educate many people.  Yes, they can show educational programmes, but as there are now so many choices, most people aren't interested in them and will watch something else.

Yes, new media such as the internet enables individuals to comment on programmes in real time and make their feelings known, but the distribution of such comments and feelings is extremely limited and, I feel, will reduce as more and more sites are created.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> but has anyone noticed that if anyone wants to make 'a scene' - take a look - who is always behind them, egging them on...
> 
> Jo and Danielle.
> 
> It's them. They the poison. Latching onto those who can most easily be manipulated, sparking them up, and watching the fireworks.



very very true


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 21, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> The last 5 mins were hilarious
> 
> I wish they got drunk more often and had a laugh like they did just now



That's what we all used to love about it. It's almost like the producers daren't let them get drunk in case something 'wrong' is said. Also they aren't getting enough tasks to keep it interesting. In the light of recent events the producers seem to have forgotten that to change the bitchy scenario in there all they have to do is give the housemates something to do.

I fondly remember Pete Burns and Gorgeous George last year doing mime to Kraftwerk. Priceless entertainment....


----------



## clandestino (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm so disappointed with Cleo. I really liked her - but that was just nasty.


----------



## girasol (Jan 21, 2007)

Shilpa to win!

She's the kindest person in there, and Jermaine.  I thought it was very sweet of them to intervene to try and calm things down.

Jo is awful!


----------



## Aravis (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> As per the ringleader. I said already,  Jade was just manipulated, and was too loud for the others to build new relationships - but has anyone noticed that if anyone wants to make 'a scene' - take a look - who is always behind them, egging them on...
> 
> Jo and Danielle.
> 
> It's them. They the poison. Latching onto those who can most easily be manipulated, sparking them up, and watching the fireworks.



I think that Cleo is the real shitstirrer.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

Maltin said:
			
		

> Yes, 50 years ago was different.  In the UK we had just 2 channels and in the US there were only 3 major networks (I accept that they are still the major networks, but not sure how many other channels there were then).
> 
> In those days of fewer distractions, the TV shows could have enlightened a whole generation.  I accept that some programmes did, but the vast majority did not.
> 
> ...



Maltin, I want to respond, but I have a feeling we are coming at this from slightly different directions, which is great - we may learn from each other, but there's a few things. My main thing: I don't think all TV needs to be educational, inspirational or utterly stimulating. Sometimes it's just about entertainment, and that's alright. It's all about different strokes and different folks....

In a future market, a massive market of multiple niches, it's inevitable that mass market shows will become ever less representative and relevant to the society they are trying to cater for.

And regarding enlightenment - I don't know for sure, and am happy to be dismissed as some idealist, but I can't help but feel what's positive about this debate is that we have a situation in which millions of people became enlightened about racism and bullying all inside a few days, and all at once...that's proper energy that is.

While it may to an extent in future be forgotten in the near-term, I think this whole debacle may have positive impact (unless the people with power fuck up their repsonse, like they always do) in the mid and long-term future.

Isn't it a good thing everyone is suddenly thinking about racism and bullying and analysing things like the media and the nature of human motivation and all thinking about these things at about the same time?

Well, optimistic me thinks it could be good. Most positive and inclusive discussion we've had for ages. And if everyone gets used to thinking and talking about such things, will we keep talking - considering other things - or will we go quiet? Whichever way it goes, it's an opportunity to reach new ideas, new consensus, better chance - across so many social divides - than we (as humans on this planet) have enjoyed for ages.

Obviously I'm an idealist and only half right, but that's OK. I can live with that.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

Aravis said:
			
		

> I think that Cleo is the real shitstirrer.



She might be. Her role is so nebulous, she could be.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 21, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Shilpa to win!
> 
> She's the kindest person in there, and Jermaine.  I thought it was very sweet of them to intervene to try and calm things down.
> 
> Jo is awful!



I'd like to see Shilpa, Jermaine, Dirk and Ian in the final. They are all people with self respect.

Sadly i think the next noms will be Shilpa V Dirk unless Jo and Danielle are barred from noms because they have been discussing them...


----------



## Gmart (Jan 21, 2007)

I agree, it may have been unsavoury but CBB holds up a mirror and gives us a chance to see ourselves clearly. We can only learn from this!!


----------



## moomoo (Jan 21, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> I'm so disappointed with Cleo. I really liked her - but that was just nasty.




Oh, what has happened now?


----------



## Aravis (Jan 21, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I'd like to see Shilpa, Jermaine, Dirk and Ian in the final. They are all people with self respect.
> 
> Sadly i think the next noms will be Shilpa V Dirk unless Jo and Danielle are barred from noms because they have been discussing them...



Agree about the final. I'm just keeping fingers crossed about them blocking those two from nominating. They might well though as they showed the nominations discussion both on BBLB and the highlights show.


----------



## Maltin (Jan 21, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Maltin, I want to respond


I agree with all of your points.

The main thing I want to add is that I don't believe that Big Brother set out to create a debate about racism in the UK and don't believe that the show has anything inherently positive to give to the world.

Despite that, I normally enjoy watching it as I'm a nosy bastard and am interested in how people interact and what fools they make of themselves (One of the reason I enjoy looking at this website ).

I think this is the first time that I haven't bothered watching it.  It didn't help with the introduction of Jade and the fact that I couldn't stand to watch her again.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 21, 2007)

On a lighter note.

Just wanted to mention a vaguely funny thing i read somewhere...

Jermaine has loads of male kids with names starting with the letter J- The now famous Jermajesty, but apparently he has kids called Jermaine Jr., Jourdynn, Jeremy, Jaimy, Jaffar and Jesus. The girls are called Autumn and Dawn, but the last kid.....

Is called Dave  

What's that all about  

Almost as bad as his brother with Prince Michael, Prince Michael 2nd (blanket)- won't he have a complex in years to come! and Paris Michael....


----------



## exosculate (Jan 21, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> On a lighter note.
> 
> Just wanted to mention a vaguely funny thing i read somewhere...
> 
> ...


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

Maltin said:
			
		

> The main thing I want to add is that I don't believe that Big Brother set out to create a debate about racism in the UK and don't believe that the show has anything inherently positive to give to the world.



Oh for sure - they never set out to achieve something like this. This is accidental, but it happened. I reckon all the TV execs and politicos are suddenly realising that the vision they share ("You can lie to the people some of the time" author - well you know who it was) has been overtaken by a public waking up to its own need to decide things.

THis really has nothing to do with a 'PC brigade', and everything to do with us all waking up to our 'common humanity'.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> On a lighter note.
> 
> Just wanted to mention a vaguely funny thing i read somewhere...
> 
> ...


----------



## Looby (Jan 21, 2007)

I was worried they would turn on Dirk next and they have.   I also agree with those that have said about Jo and Danielle always being the ones to egg people on when they are behaving badly. 

I don't think Shilpa takes any offence from Dirks flirting and she has flirted back too. If any of them do take offence they can tell Dirk themselves they don't need Cleo to defend them and I do think she was out of order tonight.

This years BB has completely changed my opinion of the people in there. I had very different ideas of how they would be and I'm very disappointed in some.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 21, 2007)

Just did a count up...

Dave appears to be the 10th kid  

Still funny though 

Even Jermaine doesn't seem to know how may he's got, because he says he has nine...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2007)

Apparently the Scum are going to lead with a story of Jade being on the brink of suicide.
I imagine she said ' I could die'.....or something like that.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 21, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Apparently the Scum are going to lead with a story of Jade being on the brink of suicide.



Oh well, i suppose they can't run again with the 'jade rushed to hospital' story that they've done a couple of times before she went in


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 21, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> I'm so disappointed with Cleo. I really liked her - but that was just nasty.



Ditto..... 

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease Cleo........stop.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jan 21, 2007)

jo -> http://www.bbcprograms.com/pbs/catalog/eastenders/images/1406east.jpg


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2007)

My reading of what's going on at the moment.....
Cleo has a thing for Dirk, and is proably jealous of the attention he gives Shilpa. It seems like the kind of attraction that annoys you because the person actually annoys you as well...iyswim.
He has picked up on it and is a bit disturbed by it.
She took great pleasure in winding him up and used his reaction to bring him down with the rest of the group.
Interesting that Cleo has now started bonding with the girls. They were clearly trying to push him over the edge.
Cleo strikes me as a very insecure woman although she clearly has a good heart and would proably prefer an easy life. Unfortunately, jealousy is a tricky emotion, especailly the repressed kind.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2007)

Double ....


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 21, 2007)

Bloody Ell. That pic of Pat is HUUUUUUGGGGGEEEEE

Edit: it seems to be gone now...


----------



## clandestino (Jan 21, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> My reading of what's going on at the moment.....
> Cleo has a thing for Dirk, and is proably jealous of the attention he gives Shilpa. It seems like the kind of attraction that annoys you because the person actually annoys you as well...iyswim.
> He has picked up on it and is a bit disturbed by it.
> She took great pleasure in winding him up and used his reaction to bring him down with the rest of the group.
> ...



Or she has a thing for Shilpa. She might not be straight. 

Whatever it is, something very strange is happening. I found tonight's show really upsetting.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> Or she has a thing for Shilpa. She might not be straight.
> 
> .


Mmmmmmmmmmaybe, although if that were the case I would have expected her to defend Shilpa a bit more over the last week or so.....I think it's Dirk she likes.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 21, 2007)

I heard there were three new peeps meant to go in. Do you reckon they've pulled out after all the fuss?


----------



## ska invita (Jan 21, 2007)

This is the best thing I have read so far about the whole Jade affair:
http://www.johannhari.com/index.php

go to : "Our Jaded attitude towards the white working class" via the link


----------



## rocketman (Jan 21, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> This is the best thing I have read so far about the whole Jade affair:
> http://www.johannhari.com/index.php
> 
> go to : "Our Jaded attitude towards the white working class" via the link



I didn't read the whole thing, so should not really comment. What's annoying about the press reaction to this is that they are regarding Jade as a racist bully, which she isn't. She isn't a racist - she was a bully. 

Thing is, if we buy the media picture then the real racist (Danielle) gets away with it, and Jade's the sacrifice. 

Also - earlier on in this thread, I was talking about the 'working class' defence. I do agree with the commentator in that this isn't a class issue - this is an ignorance issue. The spectre of ignorant chavs on every high street is a failure of parenting and education, a gift from a government of 20 years ago - consider - all education policy is in fact a time bomb.

The press and producers followed the people on this one. To characterise the working class as ignorant, racist bullies is just an attempt to remove power from the people - from all works of life - who wagged the media dog's tail in the first place.


----------



## chazegee (Jan 21, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> This is the best thing I have read so far about the whole Jade affair:
> http://www.johannhari.com/index.php
> 
> go to : "Our Jaded attitude towards the white working class" via the link



I'm not really sure if Jade represents the working class


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

chazegee said:
			
		

> I'm not really sure if Jade represents the working class




Whilst I think he is right that being chavist is the same as being racist, yet is accepted without qualms. 

I agree that Jade doesn't represent the mainstream of the white working class, she represents a very dysfunctional end of the white working class. 

And to me is one of Thatchers children.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 22, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> i think the whole thing has gone fucking crazy i actually don't think it is as big a deal as it has been made to be... i don't think the bullying that has been going on in the big brother house is really any worse than what was going on with Sam in the 2006 bb and no one went fucking mental then



Shahbaz as well - they locked the only Asian housemate out of the house when he was in the pool - then went back, stole his clothes, and left him sobbing in the garden - now that's proper bullying!


----------



## chazegee (Jan 22, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> And to me is one of Thatchers children.



Me too, I got her looks and personality


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

chazegee said:
			
		

> Me too, I got her looks and personality




You're Carol Thatcher. 

So what was I'm a Celebrity Get me Out of Here really like?


----------



## maximilian ping (Jan 22, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> This is the best thing I have read so far about the whole Jade affair:
> http://www.johannhari.com/index.php
> 
> go to : "Our Jaded attitude towards the white working class" via the link



hmmm. russell brand has been saying this all week. i think its typical journalistic waffle based on the fact the three girls are indeed working class. if it had been three posh people bullying/being racist then there would have been reems of stuff about how posh people are living in the past/live in ivory tower. then in the sunday telegraph you would get someone saying 'this is an anti upper class conspiracy' bla bla.

its just hacks filling pages


----------



## chazegee (Jan 22, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> its just hacks filling pages



Everyone in this society is a figure of Abuse, try it....


Bloody Toffs
Bloody Chavs
Bloody Hacks
Bloody Blacks
Bloody White trash
Bloody Loony lefties
Bloody Facists
Bloody Hooligans
Bloody Geeks
Bloody Lawyers
Bloody Asians
Bloody Men
Bloody Women
Bloody Gays
Bloody Lawyers
Bloody Electicians tsk.
Bloody Middle class volvo drivers
Bloody Celebrities
Bloody Foreigners
Bloody Lawyers
Bloody Trots
Bloody Trolls
Bloody 4 Eyes
Bloody Clots
Bloody Hell

We all get it, not just Jade.


----------



## maximilian ping (Jan 22, 2007)

Bloody Marys


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 22, 2007)

When Danielle was deposed as Miss Great Britain, she was replaced by a girl of Indian origin according to a story in the Guardian.

It linked to her website http://www.preetidesai.com/

Perhaps this is one of the reasons Danielle doesn't like Shilpa. Sorry if this has been linked to before - I haven't read the whole thread.


----------



## han (Jan 22, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> The last 5 mins were hilarious
> 
> I wish they got drunk more often and had a laugh like they did just now



Yep that was brilliant wasn't it - when they were all chucking water over each other then falling in between the beds.....

They  should definitely do that more often - we need a bit of lightheartedness in this show!


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 22, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> This is the best thing I have read so far about the whole Jade affair:
> http://www.johannhari.com/index.php
> 
> go to : "Our Jaded attitude towards the white working class" via the link




from your link 

"In the Five Minute Hate of the past week, nobody has pointed out that in fact, by any tangible measure, the white working class is the least racist part of British society. White working class women are twelve times more likely to have a baby with a black guy than the rich white women who jeer at their “racism”. I’d say having sex with black people is a pretty unequivocal act of anti-racism."

I just don't agree with this at all, from personal experience. 

Growing up and going to schools in Luton and Dunstable it was my experience that the working class people I knew (including my parents) were very much more racist than the middle class people I knew.  I'm not saying that this is true of people from other areas or that my experience reflects the whole of Britain but I think that to say that working class people are less racist than middle class people is a ridiculous thing to say. 

I think it's also insane to suggest that having sex with a 'black' person means that you're not racist.  Some of the most racist people I've ever met have viewed African people as a rich vein of sexual entertainment to tap into whenever they felt like it. 

In fact probably the most racist person that I've met was a european women with an african parter and 14 mixed race kids.  The first time I met her (she was the manager of a charity I worked for in the 80s) she told me not to speak to the African women in the project because they were 'bounty bars' who were black on the outside and white in the middle.

Having said that, I don't agree with the people throwing words like 'pikey' and 'chav' around and this is obviously replacing one bigoted stereotype with another.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 22, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> On a lighter note.
> 
> Just wanted to mention a vaguely funny thing i read somewhere...
> 
> ...



Fucking good name, Dave. Good for him. Jermaine to win!


----------



## tekla (Jan 22, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> I hope Channel 4 pull the show.


Ridiculous. Telling grown adults what to watch on the telly. The ban-urge is far more damaging than anything Jade did.



> causing real damage to participants, not in the world in the house, but in the outside world, beyond it.



LOL! Who’s been caused 'real damage'? How does this damage manifest itself? What are the symptoms? Do these people now clog NHS wards? Are teams of bearded psychiatrists spreading out across Britain and discovering whole communities paralysed by psychological trauma?

Please post a pic or, ideally, a YouTube clip, of a person suffering ‘real damage’ – say foaming at the mouth whilst covered in boils– provoked by witnessing Jade say ‘poppadom.’


----------



## rocketman (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> LOL! Who’s been caused 'real damage'? How does this damage manifest itself? What are the symptoms? Do these people now clog NHS wards? Are teams of bearded psychiatrists spreading out across Britain and discovering whole communities paralysed by psychological trauma?/QUOTE]
> 
> Gosh, aren't you so very capable of summoning up a flame of invective - and your fourth post, too. i wondered when Endemol would start showing up to derail these discussions.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> Ridiculous. Telling grown adults what to watch on the telly. The ban-urge is far more damaging than anything Jade did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jade is apparantly 'on the verge of suicide' according to the sun (i think it was the sun)

Now, this may or may not be a PR stunt and yes, part of me thinks, well - y'know, she is going to feel a bit shit and mabe she'll learn something but the point is

a) if it is real, fuck me - that would be awful and make C$ seem to have blood on their hands

b) if (as is seemingly obvious) a contricous and deliberate public statement, then that's equally worrying for me because

- BB is turning into the soap opera of our day, but with one crucial difference, - it involves real people - in good old Corrie or Eastender, we debate how Mike or Grant would/should/could react to certain situations which are of course fictional. We can deride or laude soap as we wish, that's not the point - it's a popular medium, capable of creating role models, tackling issues and just like BB create heroes and villains. But it is just a soap, just a drama, just a fiction

- When this idea of BBs 'characters' real life behaviour become public debate, I honestly think it's a bad thing, I think we all start to think more about 'public image ltd' and more about how Jade or whoever should behave 'to win' - we don't tend to think about moral acts, about what is the responsible things to do - because, hey - we're all so post-modern now, it's not about that, don't you see, it's a game and like, they win or, like lose - That guy's nice but dull, throw him out - she'll make sparks fly, keep her in...

- With a soap, we like evil characters, we dislike boring ones, we understand motivations, we address issues but with that crucial distinction, it isn't real therefore no-one gets hurt and it hasn't got that horrible element of 'who wins, who loses'

It's like comparing the film 'crash' with C4 or whoever actually filming car crashes and wanking over the victims... 

It's like people below who said (maybe it was tekla?) it's the roman colliseum for a modern age... maybe I'm wrong but I don't think that I particulally want a colliseum for the modern age, I am suffering the perhaps misguided belief that watching people (remember - people first, slaves second) being gored to death is possibly not a good thing...

We can disregard BB as just entertainment, but actually, no it's not just that, and especially not anymore.  

These are people playing roles, without scripts, without directors, without the ability to go home at night and wind down, without a character to hide behind other than the one they try to maintain for themselves and it has gone for long enough - C4's remit is supposed to be to innovate, to experiment, what's left with BB? - We've had sex, racism, gender politics, disability, it's done a lot of good, it's shown us the other sides of a lot of 'freaks' and led to a lot of debate.

honestly Tekla, what is left for it? - A stabbing? a genuine breakdown? Suicide? Bigger prizes? Executions? 

time for something new, time for something that *is* fresh - Forget C4's 'responsibility' and it's still time to pull the plug...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 22, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Jade is apparantly 'on the verge of suicide' according to the sun (i think it was the sun)



Amazing really that she managed to do GMTV and This Morning today if she feels so bad...

 @ Jades pr team


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 22, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Amazing really that she managed to do GMTV and This Morning today if she feels so bad...
> 
> @ Jades pr team



 at PR teams in general.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 22, 2007)

I didn't see that harrassment of Dirk as all that out of order. 

Cleo gave her reasons in the diary room afterwards - he's dull, he talks about bear hunting and eating beans and rice, he has no sense of humour (I don't necessarily agree with that - but he likes to be the one making the witty comments from afar.  He doesn't join in as such) he harrasses Shilpa and started banging on about porn mags in front of the girls in the morning which Cleo obviously took afront to.  He seems to get off on making people feel uncomfortable but in such a way that they can't do anything about it without appearing to overreact  - the way he bundled Shilpa in the living room for example.  It's all just "play".

I don't like him and I don't like the way that according to him the reasons Cleo wound him up were because she's a "desperate woman".   He has a big ego and doesn't like being made a fool of - that's all.

(For the record - Cleo would have irritated me too but she was showing up his true character.  He claims his kids were watching and that was embarrassing - what? - as opposed to joking about porn mags and chasing a woman half is age?  He's a hypocrite.)


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 22, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I didn't see that harrassment of Dirk as all that out of order.
> 
> Cleo gave her reasons in the diary room afterwards - he's dull, he talks about bear hunting and eating beans and rice, he has no sense of humour (I don't necessarily agree with that - but he likes to be the one making the witty comments from afar.  He doesn't join in as such) he harrasses Shilpa and started banging on about porn mags in front of the girls in the morning which Cleo obviously took afront to.  He seems to get off on making people feel uncomfortable but in such a way that they can't do anything about it without appearing to overreact  - the way he bundled Shilpa in the living room for example.  It's all just "play".
> 
> ...



Cleo wasn't there when he was talking about porn [which was in response to someone [Jo?] asking him when he had last 'knocked one out'. Apparantly Cleo was planning her 'Tiara' performance on Friday night - before Dirk did anything at all.

I don't think either of them are blameless to be honest - I find Dirk's behaviour around Shilpa pretty creepy too, but Cleo was way way over the top, and disingenuous about the reason for her behaviour too.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 22, 2007)

I know she wasn't there - he probably wouldn't have said anything if she was.  He's creepy.  

Cleo was well over the top and deliberately trying to get at him but I don't entirely blame her - I think he's probably a bit of a prick.


----------



## Aravis (Jan 22, 2007)

I don’t see how there can be a comparison between Dirk and Shilpa’s flirting, and the stunt that Cleo pulled. In the former case, it’s consensual and reciprocated – Shilpa seems to get a lot of fun out of bantering with him too. Whereas with Cleo, he made it clear from the outset that he found it uncomfortable. Now whether that makes him grumpy or a bad sport is a matter of opinion (I don’t think so, I think he was being gunned for and knew it), however no means no. If the genders had been reversed in that situation, it would have caused an outcry. 
As for her attempt at justification; nonsense. She didn’t even hear the “pornography” discussion. Dirk was chatting to Jo and Danielle and telling them silly things that anyone with half a brain would have recognised as just a bit of nonsense, such as saying that he hadn’t showered for four days. One of the comments was that he missed his pornography, then he said only joking he didn’t even own any. By this point Jo had got in a crude comment about him “knocking one out”. 
I thought both comments Cleo made about his age were pretty low. What, is someone not allowed to be a sexual being at all when they pass a certain age? What does she deem the cut-off point then? Alternatively, it’s back to the old beating someone with the easiest available stick method of bullying. With Shilpa, her cultural/ethnic differences. Now with Dirk it’s the fact that he’s the oldest 
Bitter woman I think. 
What also sits uncomfortably is that it’s another pack-hunting exercise. This appears to be the only way that Jo and Danielle can socially interact.


----------



## tekla (Jan 22, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Gosh, aren't you so very capable of summoning up a flame of invective - and your fourth post, too. i wondered when Endemol would start showing up to derail these discussions.


Hey Mr Sense of Humour Failure.    I was being a bit sarky. Is that unacceptable? Has it caused you 'real damage'.  

Seriously, if millions of decent hard working Brits have fallen off their sofas suffering 'real damage' as a result of witnessing Jade say 'Papadom' there should be medical records, hospital admission statistics, photographs of relatives huddled in A&E departments etc. Hence your claim that 'real damage' has occurred should be easy to back up. Please post the evidence here.

And what's Endemol? Similar to Ritalin? And how does it 'derail' a message board discussion? I'm debating Big Brother on a thread labelled for that purpose. Or do you wish not only to ban Big Brother from the telly but curtail how BB may be discussed on a BB?

Get a grip!


----------



## rocketman (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> Seriously, if millions of decent hard working Brits have fallen off their sofas suffering 'real damage' as a result of witnessing Jade say 'Papadom' there should be medical records...



Do you really think that people who have been victims of racism or bullying have been watching that show without experiencing pain?

Now, you can ask me to produce statistics, but you know full well those statistics are not public domain, but I suspect that people who suffered the most will still be waiting for an appointment with their GP. We won't have any access to such statistics until the next quarterly NHS statistical review. Whether they will be directly named as part of a statistical group is debatable.

So lets move away from that stalking horse, it only takes a little imagination to think of how these scenes may have hurt people.

Endemol, FYI, is the company that makes Big Brother.

The argument about censorship is another misdirection. Endemol failed to act quickly enough to prevent this becoming a major issue, and chose to cynically exploit what was taking place in order to boost ratings.

Anyway - anything I say in response to your post has been ably addressed by Tangerine Dream in a post above. I'd be interested to see your response to his feedback on your original claims.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> And what's Endemol? Similar to Ritalin?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Err, Endemol is the TV production company wot invented Big Brother.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 22, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Cleo wasn't there when he was talking about porn [which was in response to someone [Jo?] asking him when he had last 'knocked one out'. Apparantly Cleo was planning her 'Tiara' performance on Friday night - before Dirk did anything at all.



Dirk could have discussed the weather and it would still have been used as ammunition against him. Cleo just wants to jump on his bones and is jealous at his relationship with Shilpa. There's nothing unpleasant in the way he and Shilpa relate, they are just having fun - and both understand the line.

As ever, Jo and Danielle sit behind the bitching. They like it there. Horrible women.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> tekla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## girasol (Jan 22, 2007)

Ritalin is much better than Endemol...  Honestly, I've tried them both.


----------



## tekla (Jan 22, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Jade is apparantly 'on the verge of suicide' according to the sun (i think it was the sun)
> 
> Now, this may or may not be a PR stunt and yes, part of me thinks, well - y'know, she is going to feel a bit shit and mabe she'll learn something but the point is
> 
> ...





> we don't tend to think about moral acts


The 40,000 who complained to the regulator might dispute that.

Let me be clear. I loathe reality TV. It reminds me of the Coliseum and, amusingly, of badly run internet bulletin boards where packs of posters are permitted to run about bullying other posters. As I said above, this site seems ok.

But in a (relative) democracy with a (relatively) free media consenting adults should be permitted to do anything not expressly forbidden by law. That’s freedom under the law and shouldn’t be mucked about with. Such freedom involves risks but, again, I think consenting adults should be allowed to go to hell in their own way, should they choose.

Of course, they can be discouraged from watching BB e.g. by debates such as this, but the idea of 'protecting' Joe Public from 'real damage' caused by Ms Goody shouting her mouth off on prime time is absurd. And politically very dangerous.

But if my delicate eyes and ears must be defended, by the state, from Jade Bigmouth I also seek protection from a far more damaging phenomenon: turning on my telly and being confronted by _this:_


----------



## Pieface (Jan 22, 2007)

Aravis said:
			
		

> I thought both comments Cleo made about his age were pretty low. What, is someone not allowed to be a sexual being at all when they pass a certain age? What does she deem the cut-off point then? Alternatively, it’s back to the old beating someone with the easiest available stick method of bullying. With Shilpa, her cultural/ethnic differences. Now with Dirk it’s the fact that he’s the oldest
> Bitter woman I think.
> What also sits uncomfortably is that it’s another pack-hunting exercise. This appears to be the only way that Jo and Danielle can socially interact.



I don't buy it but we'll see how it turns out - I expect they'll keep on at him.  I don't condone the pack mentality but I just don't think we're seeing everything with Dirk.


----------



## tekla (Jan 22, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Do you really think that people who have been victims of racism or bullying have been watching that show without experiencing pain?


No. But are you seriously advocating that such persons should be protected, via state censorship, from exposure to Ms Goody?



> The argument about censorship is another misdirection.


Misdirection? What d'you mean?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> The 40,000 who complained to the regulator might dispute that.
> 
> Let me be clear. I loathe reality TV. It reminds me of the Coliseum and, amusingly, of badly run internet bulletin boards where packs of posters are permitted to run about bullying other posters. As I said above, this site seems ok.
> 
> ...



It's not a question of state interference, it a question of the integrity and commitment of channel four to relevent and inventive television. 

Do they a) keep hawking big brother, knowing it is out of control and has become actually rather a parody of itself

Do they b) say, well! - that was exciting, here's something new...

You havn't actually addresed anything I''ve said, just reiterated your argument - I don't think either myself or rocketman advocated censorship, instead suggesting it was probably the right time for the whole thing to stop. 

Certainly r'man was talking about damage to the PARTICIPANTS which is very different from protecting your precious ears and eyes. It's the reason why, say a snuff film isn't on telly - not because it might upset you, but because someone is _actually_ murdered in the making of it. 

I havn't ever claimed anyone is going to be harmed by what Jade said, how can I - I didn't even watch it, and I havn't addressed her comments on any thread, least of all above - of more interest is the process of the media itself and the way real people are being treated like soap characters and the fact behaviour in BB is being disected like behaviour in real life. 

I could go on and on, but I'm working!


----------



## Luciona (Jan 22, 2007)

Late to this thread and haven’t watched any of CelebBig Shat 3000 this year (or last year – tis BANNED in our house  ) but (and Agent Sparrow beat me to it)  the Gordon Brown thing really is priceless and EXACTLY like the Thick of It.  The fact that he got it wrong ffs and said ‘a vote for Shilpa is a vote for Britain and a vote for British tolerance.’     Oh my word! I could hear the screams of whoever New Labour’s latest ‘Malcolm’ is from here when that clanger was pointed out to Gordon H.E. Brownose Sun-Readers on his hols in India.

*apologies if this has all been said, i skim read just a couple of pages of this thread, its late but had to put my two penneth in as i been stewing about it last week when the Brown statement came out!)*


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> No. But are you seriously advocating that such persons should be protected, via state censorship, from exposure to Ms Goody?
> 
> 
> Misdirection? What d'you mean?



You are guiding the argument away from the ideas that broadcasters have a duty to have an 'artistic'* integrity and consider the efficacy and of the programmes beyond and above the desire to pull in as many viewers as possible, thus maximising advertising revenue - Especially one of the 5 terrestrial channels. 

That is whole different argument than advocating state censorship.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> No. But are you seriously advocating that such persons should be protected, via state censorship, from exposure to Ms Goody?



No. I am saying that Channel 4/Endemol have failed to apply their own stated house rules consistently. Those rules say there shall be no bullying or racism in the house. We have all seen racism and bullying in the house. A Channel 4 statement last week used as the crux of its argument the fact that Shilpa had made no complaint regarding racism. She had made no complaint because she was/is not in full possession of the facts. As such Channel 4s argument holds no water.

What this means is that Channel 4/Endemol have failed to uphold their responsibility as broadcasters, cynically exploiting racism and bullying to beef up ratings.

This means their right to broadcast needs to be questioned.

It's not about censorship. It's about responsibility.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

Luciona said:
			
		

> Late to this thread and haven’t watched any of CelebBig Shat 3000 this year (or last year – tis BANNED in our house  ) but (and Agent Sparrow beat me to it)  the Gordon Brown thing really is priceless and EXACTLY like the Thick of It.  The fact that he got it wrong ffs and said ‘a vote for Shilpa is a vote for Britain and a vote for British tolerance.’     Oh my word! I could hear the screams of whoever New Labour’s latest ‘Malcolm’ is from here when that clanger was pointed out to Gordon H.E. Brownose Sun-Readers on his hols in India.
> 
> *apologies if this has all been said, i skim read just a couple of pages of this thread, its late but had to put my two penneth in as i been stewing about it last week when the Brown statement came out!)*




That was yesterdays news, keep up.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2007)

That Cleo is a right prick...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> That Cleo is a right prick...




I think she is proving that old adage ........_hell hath no fury etc etc and so forth_

Having said that Dirk, is far too NRA for my liking. But he shouldn't be ganged up on.


----------



## Random One (Jan 22, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> That Cleo is a right prick...


she has become quite annoying over the last week.

it's quite good to turn over to the live feed and see them celebs actually doing a task! it seems this CBB has been lacking in fun taskery


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Having said that Dirk, is far too NRA for my liking. But he shouldn't be ganged up on.



Agreed on both points.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 22, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I think she is proving that old adage ........_hell hath no fury etc etc and so forth_
> 
> Having said that Dirk, is far too NRA for my liking. But he shouldn't be ganged up on.



Dirk is a bit NRA, but i like him and think he's a good housemate. Over on DS there's a really funny thread for all Dirks one liners. We don't really get to see a lot of his personality on the highlghts show.

I really don't like the way the coven is bitching about Dirk. Shilpa was attempting to tell them why Dirks diet is important to him- because he had cancer and Jo said 'so what' 

Then Jo was joking that he couldn't get it up because he's had cancer. That's just nasty


----------



## Griff (Jan 22, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> . Shilpa was attempting to tell them why Dirks diet is important to him- because he had cancer and Jo said 'so what'
> 
> Then Jo was joking that he couldn't get it up because he's had cancer. That's just nasty



That's nice.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Dirk is a bit NRA, but i like him and think he's a good housemate. Over on DS there's a really funny thread for all Dirks one liners. We don't really get to see a lot of his personality on the highlghts show.
> 
> I really don't like the way the coven is bitching about Dirk. Shilpa was attempting to tell them why Dirks diet is important to him- because he had cancer and Jo said 'so what'
> 
> Then Jo was joking that he couldn't get it up because he's had cancer. That's just nasty



Don't get me wrong I still think he can be amusing, but I don't want him to win.

Jo is very nasty, as is Danielle. Cleo is catching up a bit with them too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Jo is very nasty, as is Danielle. Cleo is catching up a bit with them too.



Yep.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 22, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Then Jo was joking that he couldn't get it up because he's had cancer. That's just nasty



didn't she actually say it wasn't a reason for him to hate all women?  

the cancer combined with his wife leaving him, that is...


----------



## Random One (Jan 22, 2007)

jo and danielle are nasty....

...i don't think i want any of them to win any more

jo and danielle-nasty
cleo-annoying and doesn't know when to stop
shilpa-too whiney
dirk-switches to easily
ian and jack-meh
jermaine-still kinda cool but nothing majorly exciting about him


----------



## Random One (Jan 22, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> didn't she actually say it wasn't a reason for him to hate all women?
> 
> the cancer combined with his wife leaving him, that is...


i think it was just his wife leaving him that she made that comment about


----------



## Griff (Jan 22, 2007)

I dislike Jo the most, her chain-smoking and Romford accent really grates, and she's showing herself to be be a right nasty little bitch.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 22, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> didn't she actually say it wasn't a reason for him to hate all women?
> 
> the cancer combined with his wife leaving him, that is...



Don't think so. Might have been said about his wife leaving him. But she's got a cheek really. I feel that she hates a lot of men.

Anyhoo. He seems ok about his wife leaving. He's said as much to Shilpa and it was a while ago now. I read in an interview with him that she just didn't like living in Montana, prefering to go back to LA. Left him with the kids, which he also doesn't seem to mind. I think hes written a few things about being a single parent.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 22, 2007)

it was disgusting the way he came and felt shilpa while she was sitting on the floor in yesterday's episode.

i would have punched him


----------



## tekla (Jan 22, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> It's not a question of state interference, it a question of the integrity and commitment of channel four to relevent and inventive television.


Given the searching and volatile international debate provoked by the programme C4 has done a good job, producing television which is highly 'relevant' and uniquely 'inventive.' So if those words really are contained in their charter and/or contract with the private production company, that’s an argument for C4 funding _more _BB series even _better _to fulfil its function.

But talk of C4 or the private company breaking charters, house rules etc is just another form of censorship. Rather than come straight out and demand state censorship of BB, a mealy-mouthed argument occurs about the small-print and whether alleged breaches of clause 5.2(b)(i) justifies censorship.

If the C4 charter or house rules or contractual arrangements or any other regulatory document have been breached that’s an argument for amending the document to remove the breach. Not censoring the show to enforce some bureaucrat’s wet dream.

Besides, the BB house rules

http://www.channel4.com/entertainment/tv/microsites/B/bb6/footer/rules.html

contain nothing about racism or bullying. The only vaguely related rule is the instruction that participants avoid assaulting each other, to which Jade, surprisingly, managed to adhere.


----------



## tekla (Jan 22, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Those rules say there shall be no bullying or racism in the house.


No they don't.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> No they don't.



Your link refers to the rules for BB6. An older edition,
they also say

14) THE MOST IMPORTANT RULE OF ALL: Big Brother reserves the right to change the rules at any time.

EDITED TO ADD: The absence of such rules doesn't make Ch4/Endemol any more right, in fact it makes them more wrong. We'll clearly have to look at Channel 4's broadcastng charter, and the laws governing broadcastng in the UK in order to assess if the rules have been kept to - except we don't have to, as the Commission for Racial Equality ahs already filed a complaint.

As per a censored media - I'd rather a censored media I didn't trust than a privatised media cynically making money from other people's misery (that I also can't trust). Fact is, I think the BBC have it about right. Take the commerce out of broadcasting, I say, then we may get some decent TV shows.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> Given the searching and volatile international debate provoked by the programme C4 has done a good job, producing television which is highly 'relevant' and uniquely 'inventive.' So if those words really are contained in their charter and/or contract with the private production company, that’s an argument for C4 funding _more _BB series even _better _to fulfil its function.
> 
> But talk of C4 or the private company breaking charters, house rules etc is just another form of censorship. Rather than come straight out and demand state censorship of BB, a mealy-mouthed argument occurs about the small-print and whether alleged breaches of clause 5.2(b)(i) justifies censorship.
> 
> ...



Do you work for BB?


----------



## Structaural (Jan 22, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong I still think he can be amusing, but I don't want him to win.
> 
> Jo is very nasty, as is Danielle. Cleo is catching up a bit with them too.



Jo's the ringleader of that group, she's like the more intelligent bully who has bigger/prettier more stupid girl's to do her dirty work. Until Jade said Shilpa Poppadom she'd been the racist one ('Indian's don't cook their food properly, that's why they're ill), the stirrer ('that woman's really jarring me'), she puts words into Danielle's mouth and her body language towards Shilpa speaks volumes; spitting her tongue out (when Shilpa said 'making love' instead of 'sex'). She's always making faces at Danielle and previously at Jade to slant their opinions. She's very bitter about something, Shilpa's success and beauty maybe?
Wind 'em up and let 'em go - a true bully, hiding in the background pushing buttons. My missus hates her, she was bullied when she changed schools and the school bully was just like her - with a big, less intelligent, girl to do the punching. That dressing gown must stink.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 22, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> it was disgusting the way he came and felt shilpa while she was sitting on the floor in yesterday's episode.
> 
> i would have punched him



Didnt she ask if she could smell him and that's why he went over. He then only touched the bottom of her back. There's been bits of casual flirting between them for ages now. If she had minded she would have told him.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> jo and danielle are nasty....
> 
> ...i don't think i want any of them to win any more
> 
> ...




I think I would prefer Jermaine to win at this point.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 22, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Do you work for BB?



10 posts and they all seem to be about BB....

Hmmmm...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 22, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Jo's the ringleader of that group, she's like the more intelligent bully who has bigger/prettier more stupid girl's to do her dirty work. Until Jade said Shilpa Poppadom she'd been the racist one ('Indian's don't cook their food properly, that's why they're ill), the stirrer ('that woman's really jarring me'), she puts words into Danielle's mouth and her body language towards Shilpa speaks volumes; spitting her tongue out (when Shilpa said 'making love' instead of 'sex'). She's always making faces at Danielle and previously at Jade to slant their opinions. She's very bitter about something, Shilpa's success and beauty maybe?
> Wind 'em up and let 'em go - a true bully, hiding in the background pushing buttons. My missus hates her, she was bullied when she changed schools and the school bully was just like her - with a big, less intelligent, girl to do the punching. That dressing gown must stink.




Jo was the only one who could sing in S-Club really, but the rest of the girls had the edge on her in the style and looks dept..

When they spilt up...that air head one had a few No1's....jo with the voice...her first single was a flop!!!........

Id say that was pretty telling.....


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Jo's the ringleader of that group, she's like the more intelligent bully who has bigger/prettier more stupid girl's to do her dirty work. Until Jade said Shilpa Poppadom she'd been the racist one ('Indian's don't cook their food properly, that's why they're ill), the stirrer ('that woman's really jarring me'), she puts words into Danielle's mouth and her body language towards Shilpa speaks volumes; spitting her tongue out (when Shilpa said 'making love' instead of 'sex'). She's always making faces at Danielle and previously at Jade to slant their opinions. She's very bitter about something, Shilpa's success and beauty maybe?
> Wind 'em up and let 'em go - a true bully, hiding in the background pushing buttons. My missus hates her, she was bullied when she changed schools and the school bully was just like her - with a big, less intelligent, girl to do the punching. That dressing gown must stink.




Yep - Jo is thoroughly unpleasant. She does seem to have a bitter streak running through her for some reason.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> 10 posts and they all seem to be about BB....
> 
> Hmmmm...




Thats what i was thinking.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 22, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I think I would prefer Jermaine to win at this point.



He's been a very good housemate. He's supported Shilpa and tried to tell the coven when they have gone too far. Yes he's quiet, but they all respect him and go to him for advice.

He's also got excellent taste in knitwear


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 22, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Didnt she ask if she could smell him and that's why he went over. He then only touched the bottom of her back. There's been bits of casual flirting between them for ages now. If she had minded she would have told him.



i think he's gross.

as i said if he'd done that to me, i would have gone mad.


----------



## tekla (Jan 22, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Your link refers to the rules for BB6.


Can you quote or link to the current rules, containing (according to you) a no racism/bullying clause?



> they also say
> 
> 14) THE MOST IMPORTANT RULE OF ALL: Big Brother reserves the right to change the rules at any time.


Sure. But did they shift the goalposts, i.e. implement that rule, insert a no racism/bullying clause and then inform contestants of the revised disciplinary regime? If they didn't then the presence of the rule (in the context of this argument) is irrelevant.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i think he's gross.
> 
> as i said if he'd done that to me, i would have gone mad.




He wouldn't make your fav urb list if he posted on here then?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> Can you quote or link to the current rules, containing (according to you) a no racism/bullying clause?
> 
> 
> Sure. But did they shift the goalposts, i.e. implement that rule, insert a no racism/bullying clause and then inform contestants of the revised disciplinary regime? If they didn't then the presence of the rule (in the context of this argument) is irrelevant.




Did you just side step my question?


----------



## tekla (Jan 22, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Do you work for BB?


LOL. No. But I'm interested in how this pans out. Maybe Jade _will _top herself. The editor of The Sun, with Shilpa on his arm (wearing a sexy little black number) can attend her funeral.

I imagine the whole of Bermondsey turning out, just like the Krays. And the dear old Queen Mum.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> Can you quote or link to the current rules, containing (according to you) a no racism/bullying clause?
> 
> 
> Sure. But did they shift the goalposts, i.e. implement that rule, insert a no racism/bullying clause and then inform contestants of the revised disciplinary regime? If they didn't then the presence of the rule (in the context of this argument) is irrelevant.



Can't find current rules, as pointed out by other posters here, I'm certain you are aware of where these rules actually are.

Found this one though:
Voluntary/Involuntary Departure
...
Big Brother may ask a housemate to leave the House if they behave inappropriately, for example, if they engage in violent or abusive behaviour, or damage the House or its contents.

Abusive behaviour, in my book, includes Jade's rant at Shilpa over Oxo cubes and Danielles "back to the country" statement.

I say again, Ch4/Endemol have not acted responsibly, and - even though I like Channel 4 - I am one of many voices demanding Ch4/Endemol account for their actions, and if unable to provide adequate account, lose their broadcasting license.


----------



## tekla (Jan 22, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Did you just side step my question?


No! I was googling 'candle in the wind'.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 22, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> He wouldn't make your fav urb list if he posted on here then?



 

i'd akin him to my least fav poster on here actually. naming no names like, but the similarities are quite uncanny!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i'd akin him to my least fav poster on here actually. naming no names like, but the similarities are quite uncanny!




Intriguing!


----------



## tekla (Jan 22, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Big Brother may ask a housemate to leave the House if they behave inappropriately, for example, if they engage in violent or abusive behaviour, or damage the House or its contents.


But that's just an argument to change that silly rule. I'd argue that BB is inherently 'abusive' - that's the whole point. It abuses everyone except those who make money from it. Therefore every episode should be banned under that rule. It won't be of course. The silly rule's a sham.

Consenting adults in a free society have a right, often backed by law, to abuse themselves and other consenting adults.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> No! I was googling 'candle in the wind'.




So you're David Furnish then, with a BB obsession?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> Consenting adults in a free society have a right, often backed by law, to abuse themselves and other consenting adults.



But not racially. Also no one has the right to physically abuse - or seem to threaten to abuse - another, Jade's Oxo row was threatening behaviour.

I believe there are laws regarding racism and laws regarding threatening behaviour, so are you actually saying the rules of the BB house outweigh the law of the land?


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 22, 2007)

'Threatening behaviour?' It was just a little bit of a one-sided shouting match, the kind of thing that's I'm sure has been seen many times in every previous Big Brother series - and most other reality shows.

Do you think Paxman should be disciplined for bullying behaviour as well?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> But that's just an argument to change that silly rule. I'd argue that BB is inherently 'abusive' - that's the whole point. It abuses everyone except those who make money from it. Therefore every episode should be banned under that rule. It won't be of course. The silly rule's a sham.
> 
> Consenting adults in a free society have a right, often backed by law, to abuse themselves and other consenting adults.



You like a number of people on here, seem to confuse 'a right' with 'what is right' 

Given the number of things that are enshrined in law, such as the gov'ts 'right' to wage war for economic gain or a businessman's 'right' to unfairly exploit the work of others I am often suprised how much faith people seem to have in what is law and what isn't. 

I do not understand your argument at all 'we have a right to watch big brother' - I think you are confusing our right to watch big brother with endemol/C4's 'right' to exploit manufactured aggression and intimidatory behaviour in the name of profits. 

I tell you what, I'll sell tickets for my new show, entitled 'secret camera footage of racist kids at the school I work at abusing solitary minorities that I filmed, rather than intervene, cos it would make me a mint' - You want one? 

I'll then say 'it's ok, I provoked a debate'...

The out from this situation for C4/Endemol is to say, 'ok, we went to far, we're cancelling it anyway because we've thought about it and the format is geting tired, contrived and there isn't really anywhere to go with it' 

What do you think? 

What about my earlier question - where next for BB?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> jo and danielle are nasty....
> 
> ...i don't think i want any of them to win any more
> 
> ...



Spot on assessment!


----------



## Pieface (Jan 22, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i think he's gross.
> 
> as i said if he'd done that to me, i would have gone mad.



me too. 

We shall see.....

And I think I know who you mean.  Part "Hemingway", part toddler.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> LOL. No. But I'm interested in how this pans out. Maybe Jade _will _top herself. The editor of The Sun, with Shilpa on his arm (wearing a sexy little black number) can attend her funeral.
> 
> I imagine the whole of Bermondsey turning out, just like the Krays. And the dear old Queen Mum.


definatley a her if we are tlaking aboutthe editor of the sun although a very aggressive her...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> me too.
> 
> We shall see.....
> 
> And I think I know who you mean.  Part "Hemingway", part toddler.




How comes everyone else knows what everyone else means around here - cept me.


----------



## tekla (Jan 22, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> so are you actually saying the rules of the BB house outweigh the law of the land?



No. If genuine racial abuse had occurred in the BB house rozzers would have arrived to finger collars. If genuine racial abuse occurred and the cops chose *not *to make arrests that's a matter for the Police Complaints Authority and other agencies: the relevant Chief Constable should be asked to explain why he took no action.

But the answer’s obvious: no arrestable racial abuse occurred. If the three girlies had said what they said in an employment situation they might well have been fired and Shilpa compensated by an employment tribunal. But that's civil law and it's reasonable to expect not to suffer racist bullying (as defined in the civil courts) at work. 

But BB is _designed _to be an abusive environment. So all the legal and moral censorship/punishment arguments fall imv, so long as contestants and viewers are consenting adults.


----------



## tekla (Jan 22, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> 'Threatening behaviour?' It was just a little bit of a one-sided shouting match, the kind of thing that's I'm sure has been seen many times in every previous Big Brother series - and most other reality shows.
> 
> Do you think Paxman should be disciplined for bullying behaviour as well?


Boohoo. I feel bullied by Yossarian. He reminded me of a shouting match I had fifteen years ago. Boohoo. Ban Yossarian! Ban shouting matches! Ban anyone mentioning that Yossarian was banned for mentioning a shouting match...

See the mess you get into when you start trying to ban consenting adults from offending each other in a free society?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 22, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> How comes everyone else knows what everyone else means around here - cept me.



I even know what you mean when you don't know it yourself


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I even know what you mean when you don't know it yourself




OK what number am i thinking of? Hey...eh....eh?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 22, 2007)

You aren't thinking of a number at all - you're thinking about sex.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> You aren't thinking of a number at all - you're thinking about sex.



 

Me, never, we're not even married.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 22, 2007)

I knew that  

I'm voting you out the house!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I knew that
> 
> I'm voting you out the house!




Jumps over fence shouting _I'm not serving pies to you bunch of morons_.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 22, 2007)

no more pies 













































and......_back_ to the racism.....


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

<sobs uncontrollably>I'm not even gonna try and defenderer myself, I acted like an envio in there. <sobs uncontrollably>


----------



## wishface (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> No. If genuine racial abuse had occurred in the BB house rozzers would have arrived to finger collars. If genuine racial abuse occurred and the cops chose *not *to make arrests that's a matter for the Police Complaints Authority and other agencies: the relevant Chief Constable should be asked to explain why he took no action.
> 
> But the answer’s obvious: no arrestable racial abuse occurred. If the three girlies had said what they said in an employment situation they might well have been fired and Shilpa compensated by an employment tribunal. But that's civil law and it's reasonable to expect not to suffer racist bullying (as defined in the civil courts) at work.
> 
> But BB is _designed _to be an abusive environment. So all the legal and moral censorship/punishment arguments fall imv, so long as contestants and viewers are consenting adults.


perhaps you could explain the difference between arrestable racism and celeb big brother racism.

If we applied your logic to the world, there would probably be no such thing as racism at all.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 22, 2007)

Can anyone explain how the rest of it works? 

I was told it ends this Sunday, but so far they have only evicted two people since it began.  Is there more nominations or is it just a winner out of the lot of them on Sunday?


----------



## tekla (Jan 22, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> You like a number of people on here, seem to confuse 'a right' with 'what is right'
> 
> Given the number of things that are enshrined in law, such as the gov'ts 'right' to wage war for economic gain or a businessman's 'right' to unfairly exploit the work of others I am often suprised how much faith people seem to have in what is law and what isn't.


That's the British public's fault for failing to elect politicians pledged to change those laws. Sure, there's trouble with the House of Commons being unrepresentative but there are countless examples of public pressure causing unpopular laws to be changed should the voting population feels strongly enough.



> I do not understand your argument at all 'we have a right to watch big brother' - I think you are confusing our right to watch big brother with endemol/C4's 'right' to exploit manufactured aggression and intimidatory behaviour in the name of profits.


No I’m not. I'm mounting a free speech defence of BB against those who wish to prevent me from choosing to watch it (or not).



> I tell you what, I'll sell tickets for my new show, entitled 'secret camera footage of racist kids at the school I work at abusing solitary minorities that I filmed, rather than intervene, cos it would make me a mint' - You want one?


By all means do so. Send me a ticket. I'd then report you to the police, together with your production company. You're free to break the law should you wish.


> I'll then say 'it's ok, I provoked a debate'...


You can sit in your prison cell and say what you want. 


> The out from this situation for C4/Endemol is to say, 'ok, we went to far, we're cancelling it anyway because we've thought about it and the format is geting tired, contrived and there isn't really anywhere to go with it'
> 
> What do you think?


I think that would be very silly of them. They shouldn't give in to pressure from latter-day Mary Whitehouses who believe they know best what consenting adults are permitted to view, and do, on the telly



> What about my earlier question - where next for BB?


An Arab version of BB is planned. Sounds good. Baghdad's the obvious venue.


----------



## tekla (Jan 22, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> perhaps you could explain the difference between arrestable racism and celeb big brother racism.


The former breaks the criminal law. The latter (apparently) does not. I say 'apparently' because if Jade and pals had broken the criminal law they should have been arrested. Or if they broke the criminal law but were not arrested, a Chief Constable is going to get a roasting.



> If we applied your logic to the world, there would probably be no such thing as racism at all.


Why? A premise is missing from your argument.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> LOL. No. But I'm interested in how this pans out.




Something don't feel right.


----------



## tekla (Jan 22, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Something don't feel right.


You sound like Jade. On spotting Shilpa for the first time.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> You sound like Jade. On spotting Shilpa for the first time.




No she would most probably have said

_Sumfin don smell write_


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 22, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> That's the British public's fault for failing to elect politicians pledged to change those laws. Sure, there's trouble with the House of Commons being unrepresentative but there *are countless examples of public pressure causing unpopular laws to be changed should the voting population feels strongly enough.
> *
> 
> No I’m not. I'm mounting a free speech defence of BB against those who wish to prevent me from choosing to watch it (or not).
> ...



As rocketman has pointed out - behaviour in BB has transgressed the laws of the nation - yet you'd ring the police and have me imprisoned but mount a 'free speech defence' of BB? 

As I have pointed out - I am not advocating censorship, yet you talk about 'latter day Mary Whitehouses'  

 So let me get this straight - if I exploit racist and/or aggressive behaviour for my profit that's wrong, yet if endemol do so, by allowing it to continue that's ok. 

How do you come to that judgement - cos you've got me absolutely baffled. 

As employees (which they all are) of endemol, they have a statutory right to a workplace (which, ultimately the BB house is - they are getting paid no?) free from intimidation and clearly from behaviour that is likely to cause offence/upset on the basis of race, disability, whatever - It's called the law and it applies in that house or my workplace or yours (whatever the BB rules say)

so, your values are - lock up individuals doing something wrong, but big corporations, no siree... Do you work for the government by any chance ?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 22, 2007)

One of the things that is bothering me about all this is why there wasn't such a fuss in previous BBs, when someone was bullied. I don't think there is much doubt that Jodie Marsh was bullied in last year's CBB, but we all just sat around and kept quiet, as did the press, by and large.

Was that because Jodie Marsh is unattractive and unpleasant, whereas Shilpa Shetty is beautiful and dignified?

I do hope not, but I can't help wondering. It's kind of difficult to emphasise with Jodie Marsh when she is, herself, so completely foul, innit?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 22, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Was that because Jodie Marsh is unattractive and unpleasant, whereas Shilpa Shetty is beautiful and dignified?
> 
> ?


Jodie Marsh is ugly? Not at all....
I suspect people didn't like her and partly held her responsible because of her brash ladette behaviour...equally she went out very quickly so it was over relatively fast IYSWIM.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 22, 2007)

Allo this stuff about arrestable racism and CBB racism...

you'd have to ask detective boy for clarification re this but 

AFAIK the police are duty bound to investigate complaints of racism _if_ the person at the receiving end of a racist attack / assault / anti-social behaviour says that they feel that the attack on them was racist. 

I think this was why the press were getting so excited about whether or not Shilpa thought that she had been attacked in a racist way. 

One minute a headline screams "Shilpa - it's not racism!" the next "Shilpa - It is racism" and so on.

The whole thing is pretty ridiculous as Shilpa was probably the last person to be able to judge whether or not the bullying directed towards her was racist as so much of it wnet on behind her back and without her knowledge. 

For the OB to have inestigated it they would have needed to interview shilpa, and given that she was inside the CBB house that would have been rather difficult 

At the time it seems to me to be yet another expamle of a way not to think about something.  Shilpa says it is, shilpa says it isn't, we don't really have to think about it ourselves, just listen to what shilpa says, even though she'd the last to know about what's happening behind her back.


----------



## Apathy (Jan 22, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Jodie Marsh is ugly? Not at all....
> .



she is when you see her on GMTV whilst your on LSD


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 22, 2007)

Apathy said:
			
		

> she is when you see her on GMTV whilst your on LSD



That is just wrong...LSD and morning TV especially on a weekday...


----------



## Apathy (Jan 22, 2007)

It happens mate, remember 'the Salon' reality show on C4 that used to be repeated in the mornings?  That was unpleasant to watch on acid Vain fashion freaks with 'just woke up' styled hair are really bad news, it all becomes clear on drugs


----------



## Loki (Jan 22, 2007)

Channel 4 appears to be in crisis - they even refused to find someone to interview on C4's own flagship news programme.


----------



## newbie (Jan 22, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> As rocketman has pointed out - behaviour in BB has transgressed the laws of the nation -



which laws?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 22, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Jodie Marsh is ugly? Not at all....
> I suspect people didn't like her and partly held her responsible because of her brash ladette behaviour...equally she went out very quickly so it was over relatively fast IYSWIM.



I didn't say she was ugly, but I do think she is unattractive. 

This is my question really - do people think it is okay to bully someone so long as they don't like the victim?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 22, 2007)

I spent a little quality time today looking at Channel 4's broadcasting license and the 2003 Communications act.

Interestingly, Ch4's broadcasting license requires the channel to spend 25 per cent of its programming budget on independently produced content.

What I am curious about - and don't yet know - is if the 10 per cent of Channel 4's entire programming budget the channel has agreed to pay Endemol over the next few years qualifies as part of that commitment to independent content, as Endemol is independent of Channel 4.

Since that requirement was put in place to protect cultural diversity, spending two fifths of the cash on Big Brother could arguably be challenged as going against that commitment to diversity. But then again, I don't know what I'm talking about on this yet, as I don't know where in the budget Ch4 places this spending, it's possible the BB money is a separate category and that 25 per cent of the budget continues to go to generate independent content other than Big Brother.

Many have noted the way BB changed a few years back. I'd like to draw attention to the 2003 Communications Bill, which removed a restriction on UK broadcasters that they "do not offend good taste or decency … or offend public feeling", which had existed as a restriction since 1954. I suspect the change in BB after 2003 may have reflected the removal of that limitation. 

I'm not an expert on this, and these points I am making could be misquoted or misconstrued - so don't take them as gospel, as I am not saying they are gospel. But I don't buy the 'it's just entertainment' line on these matters, nor do I accept the defence that the channel can get away with its actions because it had the effect of 'sparking debate'. That way live executions lie. So I'm looking at the law.

For MPs, the issue may be to revise the communictions bill to reintroduce the 'offend public feeling' clause in future, or some variant of that which has the effect of protecting the public - and future housemates - from such excesses.

While I'm generally no fan of censorship, I do believe that with freedom comes responsibility, and in this case a bunch of well-heeled corporate executives are prostituting freedom for profit without showing responsibility.

I'm posting this in hope that someone out there is an expert on these things, and can offer some more tangible information as regards where in the law or in the Channel 4 charter the broadcaster may have made a serious error of judgement.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 22, 2007)

I suspect the truth is that BB changed after that really boring one with the Scottish bloke who was quite nice, but actually a homophobe or something, but he never said owt about it so he seemed quite sweet but actually he owned a whale gutting factory or similar. 

Cameron? 

Anyhow, since then, it's seemed really nasty cos the housemates seemed to just get together and think 'fuck it - lets just enjoy the experience together and not row' in that series and everyone turned off and now, it seems BB has a divide and conquer policy. 

_I really should go back to the football forum...._

* very interesting stuff about the broadcasting license!


----------



## newbie (Jan 22, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> While I'm generally no fan of censorship, I do believe that with freedom comes responsibility, and in this case a bunch of well-heeled corporate executives are prostituting freedom for profit without showing responsibility.



in what way is your position different from this bunch?
http://www.christianvoice.org.uk/Press/press024.html


----------



## rocketman (Jan 22, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> in what way is your position different from this bunch?
> http://www.christianvoice.org.uk/Press/press024.html



Well, I think an international outcry and 50,000 viewer complaints says an awful lot. As I said, I'm not in favour of censorship, but I want Endemol and Channel 4 to act with responsibility, and believe they have failed to do so.

I'd welcome another positive suggestion, but bullying and racism shouldnt be used to raise audience figures, should they, really?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 22, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> * very interesting stuff about the broadcasting license!



Want to see it?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 22, 2007)

This is all terribly bizarre - I was 'watching' when the comments were made and I was quite shocked at the time but haven't watched for a good few days and most of the last week seems to have been the media hanging some poor thick girl out to dry when, as far as I saw, she ws the one of the three that didn't say anything racist.

Funny old world


----------



## newbie (Jan 22, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Well, I think an international outcry and 50,000 viewer complaints says an awful lot. As I said, I'm not in favour of censorship, but I want Endemol and Channel 4 to act with responsibility, and believe they have failed to do so.


I can't remember how many xtians complained about jerry springer- the opera. Lots.  Playing the numbers game in the age of internet excitements is all a bit futile.

the question still stands- how is the offence you have taken over what you saw, and your proposed remedy, any different from the offence they took and their proposed remedy?  How does any of it differ from Mary Whitehouse being offended by sex on TV?

Is society really to be denied television that might offend?



> I'd welcome another positive suggestion, but bullying and racism shouldnt be used to raise audience figures, should they, really?



No, they shouldn't.  Not unchallenged, and they have been challenged long and hard.

Should war, death and brutality be used to raise audience figures?  or serial killers?  or rape? or psychopaths?  because those are entirely unremarked, week in week out!


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 22, 2007)

The debate over J Springer is a totally different one - who could possibly be harmed by J Springer? No-one with an off switch on their TV - turn if off, ignore it, it's fiction, it's art, it's singers and actors doing what they do. 

However, the matter of fact is, that turning off BB doesn't actually fully address the issue of endemol exploiting REAL people in a contrived situation, placing them under a microscope and then not intervening when things become really nasty, to a point when people could actually start to suffer serious psychological scars as a result. 

Whether or not Shilpa laughed it off, rose above it, whatever is irrelavent. The arguement that BB has had it's day is not motivated by a concern over any personal morals being offended - more a sense that actually, when you view it as a single incident, in the full context of the issue, there is a great deal of wrongness involved, mostly as has been said time and again, centering round a large company profitting from the suffering of some fairly unstable individuals. 

That process, by which individual incidents can be viewed seems a great deal more mature than simply bleating 'no, mary whitehouse, censorship, boo,' if anyone dares to question whether or not the great God TV has got it right. 

Brass Eye, Jerry Springer, anything you care to name, I'd have it on CBBC all day, I don't care - but broadcasting what seems to be real people being actually bullied by each other, racist or not, is just about next to 'police, camera, action' in the list of objectionable TV programmes for me. 

What next I ask? '_It won't be alright on the night bus _- Dennis Norden presents 100 best attacks on random people on late night busses as filmed on mobile phone cameras'

Stop pretending BB is some kind of torch of freedom and get real. 

It's creepy, it's gone to far and the right thing for C4 to do is at very least accept it was wrong and promise to review the format, if not cancel it all together. It is a cheap TV format that has exploded in its face because for too long they have been trying to extract maximum drama for minimum cost - Something has to change seriously at very least for the channel to put that show back on and maintain its position as a respected broadcaster.

The whole point is, C4 showed a complete lack of responsibility towards the people in the house, therefore in its care - the audience were treated to some ugly stuff i believe, but I don't think that's the point to which i actually object. 

It's not about the product, but the process.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 22, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Want to see it?



Ooh, you tease me sir, yes please!


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 22, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> No, they shouldn't.  Not unchallenged, and they have been challenged long and hard.



As I understand, they weren't challenged by the programme makers were they?


----------



## newbie (Jan 22, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Stop pretending BB is some kind of torch of freedom and get real.


who said that?  It's a gameshow.



> It's creepy, it's gone to far and the right thing for C4 to do is at very least accept it was wrong and promise to review the format, if not cancel it all together.


Creepy possibly but so what?  Who judges what is too far?  you??  Christian Voice???  who?  Above you claimed the law was broken, but I still don't know one.  



> The whole point is, C4 showed a complete lack of responsibility towards the people in the house, therefore in its care - the audience were treated to some ugly stuff i believe, but I don't think that's the point to which i actually object.
> 
> It's not about the product, but the process.


interesting.  so your concern is about the effect of on-air arguments on the consenting adults involved?  Why do you feel that you or anyone else should be an arbiter of the dynamics between adults?  

Can you define what behaviour is unacceptable, or should the programme be banned in case someone transgresses your decency threshold?


----------



## newbie (Jan 22, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> As I understand, they weren't challenged by the programme makers were they?



do we know that? were the harpies not given any indication of boundaries in the diary room- I don't know but I thought someone suggested they had been.

In any case, so what?  They'll know as soon as they come out what the 50,000 complainers thought, what the government and the great and the good and the newspapers and all that thought.  

Their behaviour has been challenged far more powerfully than them simply being told off by Big Brother, but only Jade knows that as of yet.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 22, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> The question still stands- how is the offence you have taken over what you saw, and your proposed remedy, any different from the offence they took and their proposed remedy?  How does any of it differ from Mary Whitehouse being offended by sex on TV?



Sex is an inherent natural part of all animal life; you can legislate all you like, but it will never go away. Racism and bullying are choices, they aren't required for the continuation of human life. We can choose not to support them. 

Free speech isn't a defence for the indefencible, racism and bullying exist, and must be stopped. 

The BB represented reality has done nothing to prevent them - and C4s failure to act actually says we have only weak control of such situations. Furthermore, this wasn't just a reported situation, it was a created one, created by C4 and its agents. They are ultimately culpable.




			
				newbie said:
			
		

> Is society really to be denied television that might offend?


But is that an excuse for mismanaging a situation?





			
				newbie said:
			
		

> No, they shouldn't.  Not unchallenged, and they have been challenged long and hard.


Then why stop challenging them now?




			
				newbie said:
			
		

> Should war, death and brutality be used to raise audience figures?  or serial killers?  or rape? or psychopaths?  because those are entirely unremarked, week in week out!



I want to respond there, but I am hesitant to widen the discussion. I don't want to be rude, and while there could be corrolaries here, I'd like to confine it simply to a discussion of CBB, as that is the thread title. But it's clear that corporate interests will stop at nothing to achieve advertising dollars and viewing figures.

What do you think should be done as regards this CBB incident, and do you feel the affair has been competently managed by C4 and Endemol? If you do, fine, I disagree; if you don't, then what recourse do people have to ensure better crisis management in future?

Is it right that the media is allowed to chase ads spending and viewing figures through these grotesque depictions of reality with no one regulating them to ensure they do so responsibly? At present, free speech is exercised on a very one-sided basis - as individuals we can type freely in places like this one, but we don't have equal access to broadcasting media, so 50,000 of us are clearly not as powerful - in terms of affecting a manufactured situation - as a few suits in the BB production office.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 22, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> who said that?  It's a gameshow.
> 
> 
> Creepy possibly but so what?  Who judges what is too far?  you??  Christian Voice???  who?  Above you claimed the law was broken, but I still don't know one.
> ...



Fine, obviously you value the freedom of large corporations to profit from exploitative formats above all. I'd have a lot more time for your argument if it was actually worth having, the idea we live in a 'free' media world  is just ludicrous, no public access TV for one thing, no genuine community stations, no real access to the airwaves for you and I 

But that's just fine, because we can watch a bit of bullying therefore we are free. 

Now, to get back to the point - I presume you are familiar with notion of anti discriminatory legislation and with the idea that people have been sued and convicted for bullying at work, and companies for allowing an atmosphere of intimidation to prevail? 

As i said below, what have endemol done? 

what would you say if we transposed Shilpa and the others to say a textile mill? Would you say 'oh, it's fine for the management to allow this to happen, no it's entirely acceptable for the supervisor not to intervene, absolutely' would you approve if a group of people stood round everyday on the edge of the canteen to watch the bullying take place - would you fuck I hope. So why, just because it's on telly is it suddenly fine? 

I suppose in the above, the workers at the mill, well they've signed up to work there, so what can they expect *shrug* S'got nothing to do with the boss has it? 

My decency threshhold is not about what I see for the 6545325th time, it's about the process, the method, the thinking behind the programme which i find insiduous - I can't comment on what I saw because I DIDN'T SEE IT. 

I HAVN'T ACTUALLY BEEN OFFENDED BY JADE OR ANYONE ELSE - What I DO find offensive is that some people seem to think television and BB is above the principle we apply to our own everyday lives and that by questioning the morality of it, somehow I am being sanctimonious or censorial. 

I say again - Should C4 come up with either a totally reinvented and reinvigorated BB/scrap it in favour of something new OR just churn out another series of high intensity, high pressure 'popularity contest' TV? 

Which is more inventive, which is more interesting? 

Oh, and the participants in brutal, violent porn films very often get paid and also often seriously injured and occaisonally life threateningly so. They give their consent though.  I presume you support that too, or is that wrong because 'it's illegal?' - If not, how dare you draw the line!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Jade is apparantly 'on the verge of suicide' according to the sun (i think it was the sun)
> 
> Now, this may or may not be a PR stunt and yes, part of me thinks, well - y'know, she is going to feel a bit shit and mabe she'll learn something but the point is
> 
> ...


I think you're almost entirely spot on here tg. Bravo. It's certainly given me pause for thought and I work in the medium. <strokes beard>


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 22, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> <strokes beard>


----------



## newbie (Jan 22, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Sex is an inherent natural part of all animal life; you can legislate all you like, but it will never go away. Racism and bullying are choices, they aren't required for the continuation of human life. We can choose not to support them.



sure, but that won't make them go away. Nor will legislation or Big Brother making rules. 


I'd also add that my parents would say that sex may be natural but it's personal and should never be part of 'entertainment'. Their views, like yours or mine, are entirely reasonable.  I don't think they'd try to stop sex being broadcast, they just won't watch it.  You appear to want to stop what you find offensive being broadcast. 



> racism and bullying exist, and must be stopped.



how?  sorry, but that strikes me as fanciful. 



> The BB represented reality has done nothing to prevent them - and C4s failure to act actually says we have only weak control of such situations. Furthermore, this wasn't just a reported situation, it was a created one, created by C4 and its agents. They are ultimately culpable.


they created a pressure cooker situation, as they've done numerous times before.  The actual dynamics were created by the 4 main individuals involved.





> I want to respond there, but I am hesitant to widen the discussion.


yes, you're right 




> What do you think should be done as regards this CBB incident, and do you feel the affair has been competently managed by C4 and Endemol? If you do, fine, I disagree; if you don't, then what recourse do people have to ensure better crisis management in future?


Competently managed?  Sorry, it's a gameshow.  It didn't need managing. I'm impressed that both Endemol management and the C4 board have held their nerve in the face of the storm.  Good on 'em.




> Is it right that the media is allowed to chase ads spending and viewing figures through these grotesque depictions of reality with no one regulating them to ensure they do so responsibly?



Can you define _"responsibly"_ in such a way that it covers what you see as the problem areas and yet leaves scope for programmes which might offend others but not offend you?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 22, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> sure, but that won't make them go away. Nor will legislation or Big Brother making rules.



I'm done for a bit, I will come to this at some point in next few hours/tomorrow. I'm tired out of arguing with racists from some white power group on another board. Not saying you are one, by the way, just out of brain cells now. 

I came across this, which I thought would be worth sharing.

Rapper Asoka after hearing about what had happened on the "Big Brother" show, wrote a song, "Watch your Mouth", a direct attack on the actions of the three racist celebrites. 

You can get it here

Anyway, thought it may interest some of you.


----------



## newbie (Jan 22, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Fine, obviously you value the freedom of large corporations to profit from exploitative formats above all. I'd have a lot more time for your argument if it was actually worth having, the idea we live in a 'free' media world  is just ludicrous, no public access TV for one thing, no genuine community stations, no real access to the airwaves for you and I
> 
> But that's just fine, because we can watch a bit of bullying therefore we are free.



where on earth have I ever said any of those things or indeed anything along those lines?  You're extrapolating wildly.

<Actually, what makes BB different from the vast majority of TV is that the producers cannot have full control: whatever their editing skills, what actually happens is determined by the behaviour of the housemates and the reactions of the viewers, filtered through realtime threads like this across the internet.  The producers may be able to influence, but they can't control, and that makes it much more interesting than most tv.  IMO.>



> Now, to get back to the point - I presume you are familiar with notion of anti discriminatory legislation


once again, what laws do you think have been broken?

[/QUOTE]what would you say if we transposed Shilpa and the others to say a textile mill? Would you say 'oh, it's fine for the management to allow this to happen, no it's entirely acceptable for the supervisor not to intervene, absolutely' would you approve if a group of people stood round everyday on the edge of the canteen to watch the bullying take place - would you fuck I hope. So why, just because it's on telly is it suddenly fine?[/QUOTE]

this isn't real life you know.  It's a gameshow, and when it's finished the slebs will trouser tens of grand, will sell their stories and endorsements for hundreds of grand.  How you can try to compare that to bullying at work is beyond me.

People who are bullied at work  need protection.  These are slebs playing a game.  That they can leave at any time isn't really the point, but it is a fact. 



> My decency threshhold is not about what I see for the 6545325th time, it's about the process, the method, the thinking behind the programme which i find insiduous - I can't comment on what I saw because I DIDN'T SEE IT.



we're talking about this gameshow, which I, at any rate, have been watching.  Maybe the fact that this is the umpteenth series I've watched means I see it differently from you and all the other commentators for whom what happens on BB is such a problem?  This series isn't particularly unusual, you know, except that it's captured the headlines a bit more than previously.  Contestants behave badly, some are loud and aggressive, some are snide, some backstab, some lie.  

They are you, they are me, they are us.  Even the slebs, which is weird  Or they're people whose behaviour is utterly remote from our own. Some of us watch because we're fascinated by it.

You don't like.  fair enough, don't watch it.  There's only a week left anyway.




> I HAVN'T ACTUALLY BEEN OFFENDED BY JADE OR ANYONE ELSE - What I DO find offensive is that some people seem to think television and BB is above the principle we apply to our own everyday lives and that by questioning the morality of it, somehow I am being sanctimonious or censorial.



it's not everyday life, it's a gameshow, played by consenting adults for the entertainment of those people who choose to watch it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2007)

Loki said:
			
		

> Channel 4 appears to be in crisis - they even refused to find someone to interview on C4's own flagship news programme.


They haven't commented all week, which I think is disgraceful, esp Luke Johnson appearing on the radio and referring any question to his previous statement. It shows a shocking lack of judgment and sensitivity and reminds me of how shit he was dealing with his own temper when he went and worked in one of his own restaurants for, shock horror, a reality TV programme. Oh the irony.


----------



## newbie (Jan 22, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> IRapper Asoka after hearing about what had happened on the "Big Brother" show, wrote a song, "Watch your Mouth", a direct attack on the actions of the three racist celebrites.
> 
> You can get it here
> 
> Anyway, thought it may interest some of you.



I've no idea who Rapper Asoka is, but s/he's more likely to influence how people behave than Endemol management telling someone off.

no worries, catch you next time


----------



## 8ball (Jan 22, 2007)

Did Jade say something racist that I missed?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Did Jade say something racist that I missed?




She said she had a preference for cue balls.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 22, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> She said she had a preference for cue balls.



Lost me there.

Sure it makes sense in some context


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm going to have nightmares about Jack's skinny shaven cock - where's that phone number to complain? My eyes!


----------



## aurora green (Jan 22, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I'm going to have nightmares about Jack's skinny shaven cock - where's that phone number to complain? My eyes!




well I laughed...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 22, 2007)

aurora green said:
			
		

> well I laughed...



So did I.  I'm still mentally scared though.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 22, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> So did I.  I'm still mentally scared though.



Scarred and scared.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> I spent a little quality time today looking at Channel 4's broadcasting license and the 2003 Communications act.
> 
> Interestingly, Ch4's broadcasting license requires the channel to spend 25 per cent of its programming budget on independently produced content.
> 
> ...


I wish I knew more.  Though I always get their report, I've never read it, but 10% sounds egregiously inaccurate to me from my limited knowledge. I have, however, feel that C4 have failed in their remit on many occasion, but not on this occasion at all. In fact, if they've succeeded in getting the nation talking about important issues, they've done their job very well.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 22, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Scarred and scared.



Ah.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 22, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I wish I knew more.  Though I always get their report, I've never read it, but 10% sounds egregiously inaccurate to me from my limited knowledge. I have, however, feel that C4 have failed in their remit on many occasion, but not on this occasion at all. In fact, if they've succeeded in getting the nation talking about important issues, they've done their job very well.



10 per cent figure cited here
Source; Telegraph business pages. 

The latter argument needs revising to protect against the consequences of a live rape or execution being broadcast on TV, using the offered justification that "if they succeed in getting the nation taling about..." then it was worthwhile. Examining such issues is what drama is for, where no one gets hurt really. So too should bullying and racism be - topics for drama, I feel.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 22, 2007)

Newbie,

I haven't responded to everything you said Newbie, but part of what I'd like to say in response to your previous is captured in the latter past of my response to Orang Utan, above.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 22, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> They haven't commented all week, which I think is disgraceful, esp Luke Johnson appearing on the radio and referring any question to his previous statement. It shows a shocking lack of judgment and sensitivity and reminds me of how shit he was dealing with his own temper when he went and worked in one of his own restaurants for, shock horror, a reality TV programme. Oh the irony.



It was a back-to-the-floor thing at Belgo, no? One of the funniest shows I've seen in my life. The man's a bell-end of the highest order and you have my deepest sympathies in having to work for the man. Ironically he'd be awesome in CBB, better than Galloway and Barrymore combined imho.


----------



## newbie (Jan 22, 2007)

Drama is contrived, someone is trying to manufacture an audience response.  Usually someone from the metropolitan arts elite with friends in the right places and an eye on the next commission.  It's the epitomy of one-to-many communication.  BB isn't that.

btw, who has been _"hurt really_"?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 22, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> Drama is contrived, someone is trying to manufacture an audience response.  Usually someone from the metropolitan arts elite with friends in the right places and an eye on the next commission.  It's the epitomy of one-to-many communication.  BB isn't that.
> 
> btw, who has been _"hurt really_"?



So are you saying you would tolerate real-life rape or murder on TV, because it is not contrived drama? 

Or would you like to modify your response so as to avoid being misunderstood?

I assume this is where you drop in the 'consent' argument, right?


----------



## clandestino (Jan 22, 2007)

I didn't see the show today. What happened?

The last I saw, Cleo was trying to make Dirk crack, and being quite nasty in the process.


----------



## newbie (Jan 22, 2007)

I repeat, who has been "_hurt really_"?

What's the point of creating circumstances that haven't happened in order to get upset about them?  This isn't about murder.  This is about a bunch of people in a gameshow having an argument.  nothing more.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 22, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> I repeat, who has been "_hurt really_"?
> 
> What's the point of creating circumstances that haven't happened in order to get upset about them?  This isn't about murder.  This is about a bunch of people in a gameshow having an argument.  nothing more.



but would you tolerate if someone was raped or murdered? 

If the outburst was more violent, would that have been ok? If there had been physical intimidation would that be ok? - If someone had brandished a knife would that be ok? Where is the line? Where is your moral line? Why have you the right to draw it where you do? 

What's the point of creating circumstances that haven't happened? It's called foresight and it's a useful tool, without it, all we could ever do is react and firefight after the event.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 22, 2007)

Righto, the last few pages have provided some genuinely interesting reading (much better than all that fighting and posturing during the height of Jade-gate) but I'd like to lower the tone a little and talk about the runners and riders for a bit:

* Shilpa. Currently trading at 1.43 which seems absurd until you look at the competition. Coped with the bullying situation in a very dignified manner, but has since made too many steps towards the coven, almost to the point where she thinks she may be one of the girls now. This may be her fatal weakness, especially if she gets suckered into picking on Dirk. Still the one to beat, although she has the 'curse' to deal with yet.

* Jermaine. 6.8 at the moment, second fave to Shilpa and the only other HM to fully keep their dignity and sense of self intact. Don't write off Jermaine yet. On the debit side he doesn't exactly DO much, and looks tired most of the time these days.

* Ian. 17.5 and WAY out there in the third fave position. Had his potential moment and failed to take it. Could have won during the bullying saga but sat on the fence - a nice guy but too scared of confrontation to win.

* Dirk. 19.0 and still in with a chance imo depending on how he reacts to being the new target of the bullies. Wants to go, doesn't care about winning and patently hates every minute of it - just like Jack Dee. Old and tired, will be up for nomination, but still has just a little of the old Face magic.

* Cleo. 21.0 oh dear oh dear oh dear. What on EARTH was she thinking? The early high-flyer, we all loved her, she then joined the coven, crashed and burned. Who knew she would be quite so weird and bitter? Ah well, that's the thing about BB - everyone gets found out in the end...

* Any other (Jack). 85.0 but was 150.0 earlier until I backed him down. Jack could go far here people, mark my words. SURE, he's a nasty little bigot, a nonentity who seems happy to take Jade's money, spaff over her once in a while and keep his mouth shut until talked to, BUT! He's reasonably well-liked in the house, has had the sense to keep out of trouble since Jade left, is the closest thing left to eye-candy for the ladies and may well be showing a bit of cult-hero status in the last few days - who else has the momentum? I can't say I like him, I'm not saying he'll win, but there's no way he's a 100-1 shot in this field.

* Jo. 190.0 no-hoper. The love-child of Pat Butcher and Tony Soprano, even her SS-Club ex-bandmates seem to be washing their hands of her. Has the eyes of a genuine sociopath, likes puppies, fags and JD in that order - not enough to win these days. Unpleasant.

* Danielle. 200.0 not bloody likely. The rank outsider due to being a rather nasty little racist (albeit quite an attractive one). A post-BB gig in 'Prussian Blue' beckons when Teddy dumps her. Has calmed down a little since Jade left but it's too little too late baby...

So in conclusion Everyone thinks Shilpa will win. There's a lot of talk about BB and Endemol wanting her to win to protect the future of the show blah blah blah but to be honest as long as she gets through to the final night and one of the coven doesn't win (fat chance) it's not exactly their problem - as ever, YOU decide.


----------



## newbie (Jan 22, 2007)

there are outstanding questions and I'd appreciate answers.   please, be specific,

What laws have been broken?
who has been hurt?




			
				tangerinedream said:
			
		

> but would you tolerate if someone was raped or murdered?



of course not, but that hasn't happened and never was about to happen.

what did happen was that some well paid entertainers had an argument on tv.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 22, 2007)

Oranges what is the curse? I have an idea but I'm not sure.

I fancy Jermaine to win tbh. Shilpa will begin to aggravate people too much in the final week.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 22, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Oranges what is the curse? I have an idea but I'm not sure.
> 
> I fancy Jermaine to win tbh. Shilpa will begin to aggravate people too much in the final week.



"The curse" is much-discused in reality betting circles and concerns (not to put too fine a point on it) the poor showing of ethnic minority contestants in reality tv shows dictated by the public vote - particularly female contestants. Are some of those who vote ever-so-slightly racist or have the candidates (Narinder say, or Mel/Makosi/Ama/Javine etc etc) been a little bit rubbish? It's a bit of both imo, but there's little doubt that Shilpa is the best chance yet for a non-white BB winner (who isn't a chainsmoking Portugeezer).

Either way, Leonna broke the curse recently on that singing thing (albeit against a talent and charisma vacuum called Ray), so perhaps it doesn't have the power it once did.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 23, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> "The curse" is much-discused in reality betting circles and concerns (not to put too fine a point on it) the poor showing of ethnic minority contestants in reality tv shows dictated by the public vote - particularly female contestants. Are some of those who vote ever-so-slightly racist or have the candidates (Narinder say, or Mel/Makosi/Ama/Javine etc etc) been a little bit rubbish? It's a bit of both imo, but there's little doubt that Shilpa is the best chance yet for a non-white BB winner (who isn't a chainsmoking Portugeezer).
> 
> Either way, Leonna broke the curse recently on that singing thing (albeit against a talent and charisma vacuum called Ray), so perhaps it doesn't have the power it once did.



I thought that's what you meant. i think Jermaine will break the BB curse in that case then.

I never watched the other prog, but I did hear that Leonna was already in the business, so I'm not sure she counts as a genuine contestant anyway.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 23, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I thought that's what you meant. i think Jermaine will break the BB curse in that case then.
> 
> I never watched the other prog, but I did hear that Leonna was already in the business, so I'm not sure she counts as a genuine contestant anyway.



I'd like Jermaine to win (I laid Shilpa before Jade declared war on India and all hell broke loose, oh well) and I think if there were a few more weeks to go the Shilpa train would derail quite badly. As it is, well, it's hard to see who can stop her. She's a game girl and reacted to the covens' bullying with dignity and patience. However, she hasn't really been tested yet, and only polled 82% against the universally despised Jade, so who can say? Would she beat Dirk in a neg eviction vote? I'm still not convinced she's a 1.41 shot, even in a weak field. The British voting public do seem to dislike feeling that they 'should' vote for someone. Dirk/Jermaine/Jack all still reasonably priced imo...


----------



## tekla (Jan 23, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> behaviour in BB has transgressed the laws of the nation


If this is true why haven't collars been fingered? Answer: it's not true. Should some silly copper attempt to make a case the CPS would decline to prosecute, and privately criticise the cops stupid enough to have sent them a file.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 23, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I'm going to have nightmares about Jack's skinny shaven cock - where's that phone number to complain? My eyes!



Is that what Jack did to try and make Big Brother laugh?  Get his cock out?  I caught some of the repeat this morning but being 8am not the time for naked man-ness!


----------



## tekla (Jan 23, 2007)

Glad to see the C4 board held firm, deploying the old 'review' trick to kick Mary Whitehouse into the long grass. Good for them. It's their job to defend C4 against the censors.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 23, 2007)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> Is that what Jack did to try and make Big Brother laugh?  Get his cock out?  I caught some of the repeat this morning but being 8am not the time for naked man-ness!



Yes, he danced in a posing pouch which exposed a little bit more than I personally wanted to see. Lets just say when he asked Big Brother' Is that it?' while clutching his groin, I nearly fell off the sofa laughing.


----------



## story (Jan 23, 2007)

I remember him saying "That's all I've got Big Brother..." as well....  Poor Jade...  



And there was a moment of squirming embarrassment when Danielle was in there saying she wanted to be a model (her contract has been cancelled in her absence), and to meet Teddy Sheringham (who has alledgedly dumped her _in absentia_).

oh the irony


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 23, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> I remember him saying "That's all I've got Big Brother..." as well....  Poor Jade...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah she was pretending to be an Aveline from Bread model-wannabe, whose goal was to go after Teddy Sheringham. Then she said, I know he's already got a girlfriend....errr, not any more love [according to the gospel of the NOTW}.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 23, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> but would you tolerate if someone was raped or murdered?
> 
> If the outburst was more violent, would that have been ok? If there had been physical intimidation would that be ok? - If someone had brandished a knife would that be ok? Where is the line? Where is your moral line? Why have you the right to draw it where you do?
> 
> What's the point of creating circumstances that haven't happened? It's called foresight and it's a useful tool, without it, all we could ever do is react and firefight after the event.


but this isn't foresight and as we have seen in previous occasions where real violence might have occurered the situation has been (physically) prevented.  These what if's aren't foresight they are hyperbol trying to blow up a situation where people get to cast another group of people in a bad light for being not terrible pleasent humans.  

jade; over powering and ignorant very unself aware until it's pointed out to her.
danelle; young naive and not willing to question the level of overt propigahnda which has been placed in front of her and will recite it second hand with out thinking.
jo; worring about her own situation and preoccupied. 

whilst their actions have been unpleasent and aggersive none of them deserve to have their humanity stripped from them merely becuase of this, which is what this demonising witch hunt is now doing.  Intrestingly, this point is already conceeded by the simple fact that the general consensious seems to be to widen the witch hunt to then include others by way of bolstering their nonexistant point.


----------



## wishface (Jan 23, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> The former breaks the criminal law. The latter (apparently) does not. I say 'apparently' because if Jade and pals had broken the criminal law they should have been arrested. Or if they broke the criminal law but were not arrested, a Chief Constable is going to get a roasting.
> 
> 
> Why? A premise is missing from your argument.


your logic is flawed; you are suggesting that unless people get arrested then there is no racism in a given situation. this is complete nonsense.


----------



## wishface (Jan 23, 2007)

Apparnetly the new series of 'Survivor' has someone who is a real racial firebrand; some woman called Buchanan.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jan 23, 2007)

Apologies for the length of this post:

I read an intresting article in You MAgazine (given to me by my psycologist after the bullying I experienced at school)  It rang a bell with me and rings a bell with what was happening on BB.  I'm going to take the liberty of typing it all out becuase there isn't a link on the internet.  I've PAINSTAKINGLY TYPED ALL THIS OUT, IT IS NOT A CUT AND PASTE.  

I think it's an intresing point about the way males bully and females bully, and some of the guys on here may not have had the experince of feamle bullying.

If anyone can find a link to this article I will be most grateful.

It is written by Kate Figes, who has a book out on bullying.



"When my daughter was 14, I knew something was wrong.  She spent hours on the phone in floods of tears dissicting who had said what to whom.  She lacked the usual confidence but couldn't tell me why.  Twho years later, when we were discussing bitching as a possilbe subject for a book, large tears ran down her face and it came  out "I've never felt so alone.  It was like their code: "she's coming, start singing".

It's a typical teenage girl tactic. I know that now.  While boys tend to bully in more overt ways, girls employ underhand, stealth-missile bitching techniques.  They spread rumours and whispering campaigns, blank or give evil looks.  They start secret hate clubs and truth circles, and rank friends so someone has to come out bottom.  They say nasty things and disguise them as jokes.  They pass on bitchy comments that a grown-up girl knows should be left unsaid.  They build alliences by picking on one particular girl in the gang, making it clear that she is being left out of social arrangemnets but keeping her hanging on by just enough of a thread to let her belive that she could still be thier friend.  She therefore thinks she is to blame.  If she tried harder, if only she was thinner, prettier, cooler, more popular, then maybe, just maybe she would feel really protected by that close gang of girlfrinds that is so crucial in early adolescence. Mention these tctics to any girl between the ages of 10 and 14 and she will know what you are talking about.

Bitching tactics are subtle and clever.  Half the skill is looking so good and kind that adults don't belive that you could mistreat anyone in the first place.  When grown-ups find out, which is rare they tend to dismiss it as just "how girls are".  Or they follow the 'sticks and stones' theory and you just have to toughen up or find other friends.

Without acknowledgement of adults, the legacy of this kind of behaviour can be lasting. Snide put-downs really hurt for a teenager, for theyr'e always directed at her most sensitice  points - appearance, clothes, and whether or not she's cool.  Once a girl has become a victim, she doesn't necessarily toughen up.  She's just as likelye to become the quiet accommodator with low self esteem who can be drawn to abusive relationships.  A girl looses self respect when she learns to be loved on someone elses terms and that's a terible model for adulthood.  The bitch looses out too, when her behaviour goes unchalleneged. She believed that it's acceptable to manipulate others when she feels vunderable.

I've been to dozens of schools listening to girls talking about bitchy behaviour.  They want it to stop.  They need help understanding the hairline difference between language and behaviour they use to bond as equals and the verbal arsenal women can be so adept at employing when they feel threatened.  We need to give girls the tools they need, a new etiquette to withstand hurtful behaviour and understand their own potential for cruelty.  Girls get littel guidance from our media cultur, wich gets bitchier with reality TV and celebrity-watching magazines.  As they get stressed by the pressures inherent in growing up, they get bitchier.  We should consider bullying a symptom of distress among girls struggling for perfection, just like anorexia."

snip......


So what I find happened in Big Brother (from my own experiences and this article with particularly rings true with me) is that these three girls have always been like this, indeed probably got away with this behaviour at school.  The intense nature of the BB house brought it all bubbling up to the surface and they decided to form alliences by picking on shipa because they felt threatened by her (class, beuty, intelligen, the list goes on)  And as girls do they picked on the things that are the most sensitive areas, in this case looks, class and race.  Things that one can't change.

What we witnessed was a patheitc teenage style bulling campaign, very similar to what I experienced in school.  I instantly recognsed the behaviour displayed.

Jade, Jo and Danielle, are not racist, just picked on race as a way to get under somones skin (no pun intended) because they felt threated.  Shipa could have been Black, White, anything, they would have found somehting to pick on either way.  Because they are Bitchy nasty girls that havn't learned better and felt threatened.


----------



## tekla (Jan 23, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> your logic is flawed; you are suggesting that unless people get arrested then there is no racism in a given situation. this is complete nonsense.


OK, _you _explain why Jade wasn't arrested.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uklatest/story/0,,-6365069,00.html

http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,23569-2561345,00.html


----------



## rocketman (Jan 23, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> If this is true why haven't collars been fingered? Answer: it's not true. Should some silly copper attempt to make a case the CPS would decline to prosecute, and privately criticise the cops stupid enough to have sent them a file.



At present, Shilpa has not been in a position to review ALL the evidence. No one has been fingered because no official complaint has yet been received. Clearly the police are reviewing the tapes right now - an investigation IS in progress, but when Shilpa sees the tapes in a situation that isn't inside the house, that's when she will be able to make - or choose not to make - a complaint. So stuff your argument, it's wrong.

Anyway, I now know that left to you and Newbie, the future of TV is live rape and murder. It must be. if you can't define where censorship should be, then you can't say it won't be that. If you sacrifice notions of taste, decency and responsibility - and clearly Ofcom and Channel 4 seem set to do just that, then you're gonna get the TV that appeals to the lowest common denominator. 

Now you will be all "ooh you accused me" and ask me to "provide evidence" and all the usual BS one gets for having an opinion, so I'll revise my statement. Bullying and racism are wrong, and while fit topics for drama or a half hour documentary are by no means fit to be shown as repeated images across several hours of peak viewing time every night for a week. That's that. 

I'd rather have a censored media than a profit-focused corporate controlled irresponsible one. And censorship debate is all well and good, but meaningless without public access to the media machine - while the media may lack censorship, it actually is censored, because it's all owned by the same white and male all-boys club, which is why they saw racist bullying as OK. They are twats.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 23, 2007)

personally, i think fabriclivebaby is exactly right. those girls are bullies, but i don't think they are racist bullies.all that insulting her cooking, laughing about her facial hair etc can be construed as racist, but they were simply using the one thing about her that they percieve as a weakness (i guess the fact they see it as a weakness is racism but anyway..) but if she was fat, ugly, etc. they would've used that instead.

it's disgusting and they are far too old to be behaving in such an awful manner.


----------



## STFC (Jan 23, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uklatest/story/0,,-6365069,00.html
> 
> http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,23569-2561345,00.html





> However, Essex Police said they had not been called to any incident at the address.
> 
> And they denied Goody's claims that police have been guarding the house since her eviction.
> 
> "We have no reports of an incident last night and we have had no reason to guard the house," a police spokesman said.



Hmmm.


----------



## sparkling (Jan 23, 2007)

I thought Jade didn't live in Harlow anymore but that she's gone up market and lives in Ongar behind big gates.


----------



## tekla (Jan 23, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uklatest/story/0,,-6365069,00.html
> 
> http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,23569-2561345,00.html






> Goody said she has been greeted warmly by the public since leaving the house.
> 
> "I went to the garage yesterday and I was nervous to go into a shop," she revealed.
> 
> "But the response I got wasn't what I expected. There was a black girl and she was like 'Jade, I really love you, you're being traumatised for things which aren't your fault'."


This is why the C4 board was spot on yesterday to tough it out. A mob, led by stinking hypocrites such as The Sun newspaper, has had some short-term success against Jade Goody. She's been made to weep on TV. Mary Whitehouse has come out of the closet to demand telly censorship.

In a few weeks people will remember this ignorant, warm-hearted and honest woman - a mixed race woman with two young children and a former heroin-addict mother - being treated like shit by bullying newspapers and middle-class snobs doing a spot of chav-bashing.

All Jade need do is hang in there, weep a bit more, and she'll be fine. Maybe arrange for the cameras to follow her to India in six months to learn (whilst wearing a fetching and photogenic sari) about Indian culture. Shelpa could be filmed accompanying Jade to a Hindu temple, whilst she (Shelpa) makes disparaging remarks about ‘untouchables.’

Public sympathy will swing back behind Jade. Those who demanded her head will look like dirty bullies: far bigger bullies than Jade. Those trying to censor the telly will look like prats and, I suspect, go very quiet. The chav-bashers will return to demanding that working class city centre drinkers be electronically tagged and their children sent on compulsory ‘citizenship' courses.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 23, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> This is why the C4 board was spot on yesterday to tough it out. A mob, led by stinking hypocrites such as The Sun newspaper, has had some short-term success against Jade Goody. She's been made to weep on TV. Mary Whitehouse has come out of the closet to demand telly censorship.
> 
> In a few weeks people will remember this ignorant, warm-hearted and honest woman - a mixed race woman with two young children and a former heroin-addict mother - being treated like shit by bullying newspapers and middle-class snobs doing a spot of chav-bashing.
> 
> ...




OMG - so we will be inflicted with a range of Jade branded poppadoms in the next 6 months.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 23, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uklatest/story/0,,-6365069,00.html
> 
> http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,23569-2561345,00.html



If you're stupid enough to go on prime TV and engage in a sustained campaign of racially-inspired bullying then you are going to make people angry. 

If you make people angry at this level, then you are going to motivate people with a similar level of responsibility as the responsibility you display (in this case, none) to be angry.

Merely because you consider yourself a celebrity doesn't mean you live in a bubble - you still live in the world. If you light the torch of race or of bullying on prime time TV, you are going to get your come-uppance.

I'm not saying violent action is right, but I do wish Jade would just stop shoving her children up in our faces as a defence for what isn't defensible.

She's made herself a target, no one else did it for her. 

Look, all this poor Jade shit when somewhere in the UK it was recently reported that a house of maybe 6 people with acute learning difficulties is being targeted by local vigilantes who claim they are child-molesters (which they are not): people as a mass will do the wrong thing. I have far more sympathy for this household of disadvantaged people, as they have done absolutely nothing wrong at all, and certainly not for a week on prime time TV.

If you put ugliness on TV you are going to create an ugly society, as the majority of us are all sucking deeply these days on the cathode ray nipple.

It's Jade's fault (for her own actions, others fault for other actions), if she can't display understanding in her personal relationships, how come she expects understanding from people around her for her failures?

She needs to stop doing the rounds of interviews attempting to justify herself, and fuck off to a mental hospital to have her many "issues" sorted out.

And she's clearly not together enough to appear on TV.

I don't think threatening her or her children is fair, but it's going to happen as a consequence of her actions. It is her genie that she has released from her very own bottle. I don't know how to stop it, but in her position I'd be out of public life and out of the country. She blew it badly.


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 23, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I thought Jade didn't live in Harlow anymore but that she's gone up market and lives in Ongar behind big gates.



Thought Jade lived in Bermondsey


----------



## rocketman (Jan 23, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> This is why the C4 board was spot on yesterday to tough it out.,,blah blah blah and more



You know, you are pretty much saying exaclty what the arrogant middle class latte-swilling TV execs are saying, and displaying just as much contempt of UK people as they do.

I'm sure you'll get your life time membership at the Institute of Directors one day.















For me? Well, there's no talking to you, so i aint' gonna bother


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 23, 2007)

Gawd it's been getting like P & P in here  

*opens windows*

Anyway. Let's all praise Jermaine "king of comedy" Jackson and his maracas  Not only has he got great taste in knitwear as i've previously stated, but he's also managed to nick the floating Bez fan vote with his display of maracca prowess   

Cleo's performance on the other hand was seriously unfunny and may have had an underlying bitchieness. The coven knew about Dirks past impotence problems (impotence was mentioned in her routine, but not seen on the highlights show)and that his father was shot by his brother. When they were watching it back Jo's face said it all really...


----------



## tekla (Jan 23, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> At present, Shilpa has not been in a position to review ALL the evidence. No one has been fingered because no official complaint has yet been received. Clearly the police are reviewing the tapes right now - an investigation IS in progress, but when Shilpa sees the tapes in a situation that isn't inside the house, that's when she will be able to make - or choose not to make - a complaint. So stuff your argument, it's wrong.


Total guff. A complainant isn't needed before the police will mount a criminal charge or make arrests or call someone in for questioning. Racism's a criminal offence. Whether or not a complaint is made is irrelevant.

Imagine if the police dug up a body tomorrow which clearly was a murder victim (big hole in the skull containing a bullet). No complaint is made. The murder happened 40 years ago. 

Does that mean the police won’t act? Do they sit there waiting for a complaint? Course not.

Sorry mate. If Jade had yelled at Shelpa: “You stupid fucking black bitch get back to your own country with your stinking chicken curry Neil And Jamie Arcourt was right!” the police would have been in there like a shot. Or if they hadn’t the local Chief Constable’s head would have rolled.

Ergo: Jade did not racially abuse Shelpa as defined in British criminal law.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 23, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Thought Jade lived in Bermondsey



Jackieeeieyiy(sp?)  lives in Bermondsey...


----------



## tekla (Jan 23, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> You know, you are pretty much saying exaclty what the arrogant middle class latte-swilling TV execs are saying, and displaying just as much contempt of UK people as they do.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get your life time membership at the Institute of Directors one day.
> 
> ...


It's not my fault your arguments are crap.  If someone seeks to censor the telly, on the back of an excitable mob egged on by the Sun newspaper, they must expect to be argued with. On an internet _discussion _board. On a thread to _discuss _Big Brother.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 23, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Something don't feel right.



I concur. To quote the last great BB Fuckup Nikki...

WHOOOOOOO ISSSSSSS SHHHEEEEE/HE  

But seriously. I'm not usually sucpicious of new posters, but 22 out of a total 24 posts are all in this here thread...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 23, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Cleo's performance on the other hand was seriously unfunny and may have had an underlying bitchieness. The coven knew about Dirks past impotence problems (impotence was mentioned in her routine, but not seen on the highlights show)and that his father was shot by his brother. When they were watching it back Jo's face said it all really...




Blimey, I could see it wasn't going well from Jo's face, I didn't see the live stream but I thought the highlights were cringeworthy enough.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 23, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I concur. To quote the last great BB Fuckup Nikki...
> 
> WHOOOOOOO ISSSSSSS SHHHEEEEE/HE
> 
> But seriously. I'm not usually sucpicious of new posters, but 22 out of a total 24 posts are all in this here thread...




I think he's Russell Brand.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 23, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I think he's Russell Brand.



The ballbags, dicksacks and dinkle quotas in the posts are waaayyyy too low though


----------



## tekla (Jan 23, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I think he's Russell Brand.


----------



## tekla (Jan 23, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> The ballbags, dicksacks and dinkle quotas in the posts are waaayyyy too low though


----------



## exosculate (Jan 23, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> The ballbags, dicksacks and dinkle quotas in the posts are waaayyyy too low though




Na. He's just an obsessive fan. And thats nothing to be ashamed of Tekla.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 23, 2007)

So does anyone know when exactly the next nominations are?

Jo, Danielle and Shilpa have all talked about noms. I'm wondering if they'll be punished by not being allowed to nominate. It would readress the balance of power the coven has and stop the inevitable Dirk v Shilpa public vote.

Jermaine 'shake it' Jackson with all his Bez fan votes should be ok till the final now 

A small concern is that Jack embryon is flying under the radar because he says and does nothing apart from flash his dinkle and wear hats...


----------



## tarannau (Jan 23, 2007)

Old Tekla does get the highest number of surplus contributions on this thread though - effortlessly re-treading old ground and repeatedly misrepresenting the views of others in his haste to get another 'it's about the liberals putting the white working class down' jibe in.

Fairplay to the fella. He's the most persistently predictable single issue numpty we've seen on these boards for quite a while...


----------



## tekla (Jan 23, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Na. He's just an obsessive fan. And thats nothing to be ashamed of Tekla.


 

I hope I haven't upset rocketman. I didn't mean to be rude. rocketman if you're upset I'm really really really really really really really really sorry.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 23, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> So does anyone know when exactly the next nominations are?
> 
> Jo, Danielle and Shilpa have all talked about noms. I'm wondering if they'll be punished by not being allowed to nominate. It would readress the balance of power the coven has and stop the inevitable Dirk v Shilpa public vote.
> 
> Jermaine 'shake it' Jackson with all his Bez fan votes should be ok till the final now



Jermaine is a cert for top three, and I hope he wins.

I hope there are at least 3 up. A double eviction would be good too.


----------



## tekla (Jan 23, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Old Tekla does get the highest number of surplus contributions on this thread though - effortlessly re-treading old ground and repeatedly misrepresenting the views of others in his haste to get another 'it's about the liberals putting the white working class down' jibe in.
> 
> Fairplay to the fella. He's the most persistently predictable single issue numpty we've seen on these boards for quite a while...


Jade's not white you plonker. She's mixed race.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 23, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Jermaine is a cert for top three, and I hope he wins.
> 
> I hope there are at least 3 up. A double eviction would be good too.



Is it too much to hope that it'll be Jo Danielle and Cleo up?

Cleo to go and one of the others- maybe Jo because she was proclaiming when pissed last night that she wants to spend her last days in the house getting at Dirk...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 23, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> Jade's not white you plonker. She's mixed race.



And because of that she in no way could be construed as a racist or a bully  

And so it begins again...

Can we get back to talking about Jermaine's knitwear and maraccas purleeeeeeese


----------



## exosculate (Jan 23, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Is it too much to hope that it'll be Jo Danielle and Cleo up?
> 
> Cleo to go and one of the others- maybe Jo because she was proclaiming when pissed last night that she wants to spend her last days in the house getting at Dirk...




The producers would have to do a hell of alot of manipulation for that outcome.

It would be nice though.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 23, 2007)

NEWSFLASH.....

Noms are happening now


----------



## tekla (Jan 23, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> And because of that she in no way could be construed as a racist or a bully


Course she could be. Anyone can. Seriously, has some moron on this thread claimed that a mixed race person cannot be a racist or a bully owing to the composition of their DNA fingerprint?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 23, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Can we get back to talking about Jermaine's knitwear and maraccas purleeeeeeese



He always looks nice and smart, but JJ's maraccas in the diary room joke was pure under-stated brilliance, I thought.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 23, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> Course she could be. Anyone can. Seriously, has some moron on this thread claimed that a mixed race person cannot be a racist or a bully owing to the composition of their DNA fingerprint?



So Tekla. Got any opinions on Jermaine's funky knitwear or his recently discovered comedy geinus ?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 23, 2007)

I love stuff like this

http://www.yidaho.net/wordpress/

LOL at Jermaine's


----------



## tekla (Jan 23, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> So Tekla. Got any opinions on Jermaine's funky knitwear or his recently discovered comedy geinus ?


I don't normally watch Big Brother.  I'm here defending my current right to _choose _not to watch it, rather than have that right removed by a member of the Mary Whitehouse Walking Dead.

He's that black chap, right? Some sort of pop star, sportsman or soap person presumably? In the little I saw he seemed kind of gentle and relaxed and just wanted everyone to 'get on.' I know nothing of his knitwear.


----------



## Griff (Jan 23, 2007)

The first 'celeb' backlash against Jade?  Or will it be the same as before, with Jade selling magazines?


----------



## tekla (Jan 23, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> The first 'celeb' backlash against Jade?  Or will it be the same as before, with Jade selling magazines?


Same is before. People forget Jade was in worse trouble in 2002, with the Sun calling her a baboon. 



> The pig thing started almost immediately, but that was just the beginning. By mid-June, the Sun was calling her a hippo, then a baboon. On July 3 the paper launched its campaign to "vote out the pig". "Jade is one of the most hated women on British TV
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/Archive/Article/0,4273,4464401,00.html



The advice she gets from her agent, John Noel, is key. If he's not experienced enough or doesn't have the right contacts she should get Max Clifford NOW.

Millions of £s are at stake. I still say Jade should get herself on a plane to India ASAP and appear on our screens with a snotty-nosed orphan on each knee. The obvious thing for an ignorant person to do is to educate themselves. Let Jade educate herself about India, under the watchful eye of Max Clifford.


----------



## STFC (Jan 23, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> I still say Jade should get herself on a plane to India ASAP and appear on our screens with a snotty-nosed orphan on each knee. The obvious thing for an ignorant person to do is to educate themselves. Let Jade educate herself about India, under the watchful eye of Max Clifford.



Hasn't she been to India before? My missus said she saw footage of her walking down a street shouting "UUUURRRGGGHHH!!!! IT STINKS!!!!" or something.


----------



## tekla (Jan 23, 2007)

STFC said:
			
		

> Hasn't she been to India before? My missus said she saw footage of her walking down a street shouting "UUUURRRGGGHHH!!!! IT STINKS!!!!" or something.


Yes. The bottles containing her (now withdrawn?) perfume are manufactured in India. She visited the factory. I'll find a link...

Max Clifford must teach her to say: 

"UUUURRRGGGHHH!!!! IT STINKS!!!! but va money a'm givin to de orphanage sewage system thingamyjig whatsit wiw improve ma'ers innit?"

It's not rocket science.


----------



## tekla (Jan 23, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/6287857.stm

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Shh_Jade_Goody_has_India_connection/articleshow/1343894.cms


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 23, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> The advice she gets from her agent, John Noel, is key. If he's not experienced enough or doesn't have the right contacts she should get Max Clifford NOW.
> 
> Millions of £s are at stake. I still say Jade should get herself on a plane to India ASAP and appear on our screens with a snotty-nosed orphan on each knee. The obvious thing for an ignorant person to do is to educate themselves. Let Jade educate herself about India, under the watchful eye of Max Clifford.



I've just read this week's NOW magazine; they interviewed Max Clifford and he said he wouldn't represent her now


----------



## tekla (Jan 23, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> I've just read this week's NOW magazine; they interviewed Max Clifford and he said he wouldn't represent her now


Worrying.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 23, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> The coven knew about Dirks past impotence problems (impotence was mentioned in her routine, but not seen on the highlights show)and that his father was shot by his brother. When they were watching it back Jo's face said it all really...



Hadn't thought of that. I thought Jo was just cringing for her...how horrible, if it's true.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 23, 2007)

STFC said:
			
		

> Hasn't she been to India before? My missus said she saw footage of her walking down a street shouting "UUUURRRGGGHHH!!!! IT STINKS!!!!" or something.



Exactly.

I think she could make money by being a public hate figure, like the panto villain - but she doesn't have advisors and family to help her do that.


----------



## Georgie Porgie (Jan 23, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> 
> I think she could make money by being a public hate figure, like the panto villain - but she doesn't have advisors and family to help her do that.



She won't need 'em.

As I said pages ago... ^




			
				Georgie Porgie said:
			
		

> Jade will eventually do well out of this.
> 
> A brief fall from the publics eye a few repentant statements and some casually dropped stories about 'charity' work for with young underpriviledged Asian kids.. and eventually some shitty, desperate for ratings paper or channel will sign her up and use her notoriety for publicity.
> 
> ...


----------



## newbie (Jan 23, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Anyway, I now know that left to you and Newbie, the future of TV is live rape and murder.



utter drivel

Your whole case is based on two planks, which I've repeatedly asked you to detail, and which you won't or, more likely, can't.  Accusing me (or tekla come to that) of all sorts of calumny is a smokescreen to get past the fact that you actually have a house built of straw.

tell me

what laws have been broken?

who has been harmed?


and please stop accusing me of wanting to see anyone murdered or raped.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 23, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> and please stop accusing me of wanting to see anyone murdered or raped.



Didn't say you wanted to, just you can't present a model of censorship to prevent it. So what's your model? Why do I have to do all the work?

Your the one that wants a free media, now tell me how to make that work, in the public interest.

<<Taps foot>>


----------



## newbie (Jan 23, 2007)

you're putting words into my mouth again.  I'm not talking about a 'free media', whatever that is, I'm talking about CBB '07.  You've been running around making all sorts of demands because of what has happened in the house.  

All I've suggested is that nothing particularly important has happened, and therefor nothing particular needs to be done about it. 

Now, who has been harmed, and what laws have been broken?  if you can't answer those simple questions (which, after all, stem from what you've posted) then _why_ do you think that something must be done?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 23, 2007)

Yawns
I don't think we have any right to continue this tedious mutual wank.

So 

What about JJ's maraccas? He was funny, I thought.


----------



## newbie (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 23, 2007)

No real clue as to who's up in the 4th eviction (4th! This time last year we'd had a damn sight more than 3 evictions) apart from Dirk, but the amount of airtime dedicated to Jo whinging would possibly suggest she's up.

Jackwatch: 47 mins into the show: said "bollocks" when told he'd failed the task. 57 mins into the show: said "I'd like to see Shilpa drunk". Otherwise completely mute.

Cult hero in the making imo and still available *to win* at 140-1.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2007)

*pops head in*

OOoo good are we back to talking about the slebs in the house now?  



I LOVED the Scissor Sisters dancin!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 23, 2007)

Damn straight - let's fight the tide and keep this thread trivial.  

Choice quote from Jo tonight re: the showgirls outfits: "Ooh, I can't be getting me guts out and me arses out". How many guts and arses has she got?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 23, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> No real clue as to who's up in the 4th eviction (4th! This time last year we'd had a damn sight more than 3 evictions) apart from Dirk, but the amount of airtime dedicated to Jo whinging would possibly suggest she's up.
> 
> Jackwatch: 47 mins into the show: said "bollocks" when told he'd failed the task. 57 mins into the show: said "I'd like to see Shilpa drunk". Otherwise completely mute.
> 
> Cult hero in the making imo and still available *to win* at 140-1.



Surely Jack can't win.

Lets play guess who they nominated (bearing in mind some may have been prevented from voting)

Jack - Shilpa, Dirk
Shilpa - Jack, Cleo 
Dirk - cleo, jo
Cleo - dirk, jack
Jermaine - jo, danielle
Danielle - shilpa, dirk
Jo - dirk, cleo
H - jack, dirk

I make that

Jack, Dirk and Cleo up

Cleo may be out.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 23, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Damn straight - let's fight the tide and keep this thread trivial.
> 
> Choice quote from Jo tonight re: the showgirls outfits: "Ooh, I can't be getting me guts out and me arses out". How many guts and arses has she got?




I'm with ya, oranges your voting predictions are required.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 23, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Damn straight - let's fight the tide and keep this thread trivial.
> 
> Choice quote from Jo tonight re: the showgirls outfits: "Ooh, I can't be getting me guts out and me arses out". How many guts and arses has she got?




She calls her guts...Franks and her arses...Ricky. Keep up


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 23, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm with ya, oranges your voting predictions are required.



It's a bit pointless making predictions this year, due to all the walkouts and racism brouhaha there's not really a nominations "narrative" this year and your guess is as good as mine. Three evictions by this stage is pathetic imo. Dirk will be up, but that's all we know. If the coven have any sense they'll avoid nominating Shilpa, but how much do they have? The highlighting of Jo on tonight's show makes me think she may be up, but that's only an assumption. 
There's also final night to think about - do they need a security problem any worse than they already have? Assuming 6 left on the final night they need a double eviction this week to get rid of Jo and Danielle if possible. They seem to be spinning Danielle as the penitent HM, but again, Jo looks very sacrificable - she'll take her money and live as a recluse on her animal sanctuary.
There's nothing sure here, but Jo looks good to go if up...

The Jack thing is just a laugh really - he's still at mid 100s but you never know with the young straight white male figure. He won't win, but may come in to single figures by slipping under the radar. If he wins I could buy a house!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 23, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Damn straight - let's fight the tide and keep this thread trivial.
> 
> Choice quote from Jo tonight re: the showgirls outfits: "Ooh, I can't be getting me guts out and me arses out". How many guts and arses has she got?


<noel_coward_accent>a trick question i think you'll find she has no guts and two arses one where her postierior should be the other somewhere just above her neak</noel_coward_accent>


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Lets play guess who they nominated (bearing in mind some may have been prevented from voting)
> Jack - Shilpa, Dirk
> Shilpa - Jack, Cleo
> Dirk - cleo, jo
> ...



Surely Jo wouldn't have voted for Cleo...she was going on about Cleo being the only one always 'on the same page as her'....


----------



## exosculate (Jan 24, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Surely Jo wouldn't have voted for Cleo...she was going on about Cleo being the only one always 'on the same page as her'....



Its based on the comments she said connecting to Dirk in the make big brother laugh scene. But you're probably right. What do you reckon?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 24, 2007)

mmmmm Dirk definately up and probably Shilpa again possibly with Cleo....

JJ- Cleo and danielle (dirk if he keeps to the pact they made)
Dirk- cleo and jo (jj if he keeps to the pact)
Jack- Shilpa and Dirk
Cleo - Dirk and Jack (shilpa if she really is jealous)
Jo- Dirk and Shilpa
Danielle - Dirk and Shilpa
H - Cleo and Jack
Shilpa- Jack and Cleo........

If i'm honest though,no f-ing clue....


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 24, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Damn straight - let's fight the tide and keep this thread trivial.



Hurrah!


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2007)

<to be enjoyed later>


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> <to be enjoyed later>


 where did that come from?


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> where did that come from?


 I've edited it out for now and will keep it for later 

There's been some _rumbling_ going on!


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh ffs. What was wrong with it?


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> Oh ffs. What was wrong with it?


Exactly why are you butting in here now?


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2007)

is there some function by which quoted text is changed if the original post is edited?  I've never noticed it before.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 24, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Exactly why are you butting in here now?



Because I read it and I'd like to know why you edited it.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> Because I read it and I'd like to know why you edited it.


I've already explained why.

Can't you keep your beak out of anything these days?
It's got nothing to do with you and I'm under no obligation whatsoever to explain my reasons to you.

Edit to add: It'll probably become apparent later, but this is the wrong thread for this anyway.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 24, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I've already explained why.
> 
> Can't you keep your beak out of anything these days?
> It's got nothing to do with you and I'm under no obligation whatsoever to explain my reasons to you.
> ...



So when I see post I think is ok, you delete it, and you expect me not to ask about it?

Is this a 'don't question the boss' arena?


----------



## unusual_solid (Jan 24, 2007)

why is anyone giving any attention to these insipid vacuous fuckheads is anyones guess


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 24, 2007)

Or maybe just avoid the question (last night it was about your pms telling me what to do and that I was to back you up - aned sorry, I won't [can I post them, by the way, will you give me permission?]) by questioning my mental health.

Cheers ed.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 24, 2007)

unusual_solid said:
			
		

> why is anyone giving any attention to these insipid vacuous fuckheads is anyones guess



Well he owns the boards. We can't change that - even if we wanted to. Sorry. He's good at it though, unless you piss him off by arguing with him.


----------



## unusual_solid (Jan 24, 2007)

apart from slagging off the racing selections you are well awaree that the bb shit is exactly that
shilpa will win because no one will vvvote for her in the house because of the accusations that have gone on already


----------



## unusual_solid (Jan 24, 2007)

hmmm unless you give the guy a reason to come down hard on you 
[aint nothin wrong with a dodgy bit 'o mental health ;-P]


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 24, 2007)

Actually, why has the editor started a fight on a thread he insists he's not bothered about?


----------



## unusual_solid (Jan 24, 2007)

because there is no spoon..........?


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> So when I see post I think is ok, you delete it, and you expect me not to ask about it?


I posted something I realised was off-topic. So I removed it. If you were so fascinated by my reasons, you could have PMd me rather than make things worse and dragging this thread further off topic.

You've now made *6* posts just because I immediately edited a post (like other posters do every day). That's a bit obsessive. Please stop  disrupting this thread now.

*Apologies to BB fans on this thread for the mess.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Jan 24, 2007)

Are we allowed to discuss evictions?


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 24, 2007)

Do we know who's up for eviction yet ?


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 24, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> Actually, why has the editor started a fight on a thread he insists he's not bothered about?




Get a room.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 24, 2007)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> Do we know who's up for eviction yet ?



I know I don't but on BBLB this morning it looked like Dirk being happy to nominate may make a few that are already pissed with him nominate him for sure


----------



## tekla (Jan 24, 2007)

LOL



> Disgraced Celebrity Big Brother star Jade Goody is to tour India in attempt to rehabilitate her public image.
> 
> http://www.24dash.com/communities/15634.htm


----------



## 8ball (Jan 24, 2007)

Is that near East Angular?


----------



## sorter (Jan 24, 2007)

back to the topic.........

why has this series had so few nominations/evictions this year?? (accepting there have been a few walk)

we're going to be left with 6 housemates still in on the last weekend! are there going to be evictions on saturday too??


----------



## icklefairy (Jan 24, 2007)

According to DS - 5 up for a double eviction ......

Jo
Dirk
Shilpa
Ian 
Cleo

Hopefully Cleo and Jo to go!!!


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 24, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i think he's gross.
> 
> as i said if he'd done that to me, i would have gone mad.



On Youtube, there's an interview with Shilpa's mum, where she told people the conditions under which shilpa took part in BB - what she would and would not do. So I think that if he'd crossed any of her pre-arranged lines, she would have been the first to say so.


----------



## pootle (Jan 24, 2007)

It grieves me to say this but I think I'm done with Big Brother - the fact that the last couple of series (Celeb or regular) have just been chockful of nasty, bullying characters and this latest farrago have left a bad taste in my mouth, along with the fact that BB can do basically whatever they want e.g. put evicted housemates back in, the Jade situation with her being briefed about what was going on, her not having a public crowd on eviction, the big on stitch up all round really has left me a bit, well, miffed with it all  

I'm not really going to boycott BB or give people a hard time for watching it I'm just going to stop watching it I reckon















but I'll probably end up hooked on BB8


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 24, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> No she would most probably have said
> 
> _Sumfin don smell write_



Well, Jade did say, 'I thought she would smell of curry' - I wonder if she thinks British people should all smell of fish'n chips?

I didn't realise, as I only heard of this row last week, that Jade, her mum and her boyfriend were all in the house with her at first. So I think C4 had a pretty good idea of what would happen this time. After all, they saw how Jade pissed people off in 2002 - so they put her back in BB with reinforcements??? Doesn't make sense to me unless they wanted to stir up a shit-storm - while in Jo, Danielle and Cleo they have produced 3 more 'celebrities' who can be famous for their ignorance and ego. They'll have shows made about them next.

As for where BB is going, they are advertising auditions in Birmingham for the next BB show - so I don't think they have any intention of stopping production.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 24, 2007)

icklefairy said:
			
		

> According to DS - 5 up for a double eviction ......
> 
> Jo
> Dirk
> ...



Ian is the only surprise there. No Danielle though. 

Double eviction is very nice.

I would say Cleo and Jo are likely evictees, based on that list.


----------



## Georgie Porgie (Jan 24, 2007)

ZAMB said:
			
		

> As for where BB is going, they are advertising auditions in Birmingham for the next BB show - so I don't think they have any intention of stopping production.



I think they should can the general public version. It's a bore fest.

But make CBB a little longer.. I don't care if it's morally correct or not - most morals change with time, anyway.. and I think it makes such good telly!


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 24, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> I repeat, who has been "_hurt really_"?
> 
> What's the point of creating circumstances that haven't happened in order to get upset about them?  This isn't about murder.  This is about a bunch of people in a gameshow having an argument.  nothing more.



Dirk is gonna get hurt, and on TV too, if the 3 witches succeed in their aim of making him 'crack'. They've been plotting it since the 'cleo seduces dirk' scene when he told her he wasn't interested. Topic came up again today. If they did manage to push him to a psychotic break would you still say 'well it's only a gameshow'?


----------



## AnnT (Jan 24, 2007)

Um.
I'm confused.
I've only watched bits and pieces in the morning over me cornflakes, I've been using this board to find out all the juicy bits but got bored with the Jade / Shilpa thing so I haven't checked recently.
Last I saw Cleo was everyone's favourite ... from recent comments, is she now an evil witch?
Is Jermaine really as lovely as he seems over my breakfast?
Is Dirk really a miserable arse or is he a beaten shell of a man?
If I had the energy I'd scroll back, but I've gone through four pages and am still finding Jade / Shilpa fall-out.
A Readers Digest of recent happening would be appreciated!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 24, 2007)

Danielle: "is a potato a vegetable?"


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 24, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> No Danielle though.


It's a shame we won't have the pleasure of evicting Jo and Danielle, since Jade took the fall and it'd be nice to express our opinionss on those two.

Will there be a crowd for Jo's eviction?  Anyone who was planning to go to Jade's planning to go for Jo's ousting instead?


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2007)

ZAMB said:
			
		

> Dirk is gonna get hurt, and on TV too, if the 3 witches succeed in their aim of making him 'crack'. They've been plotting it since the 'cleo seduces dirk' scene when he told her he wasn't interested. Topic came up again today. If they did manage to push him to a psychotic break would you still say 'well it's only a gameshow'?



well they've got three days left to do it in  

The trouble with all this if, if, if  is that it ignores the role of the public, which is rather the point of BB.

What happens if the treatment of Dirk becomes really nasty and harmful. He has choices, he's not an entirely powerless victim.   

He can walk, he has that choice at any time; 
he can complain to BB and see what happens;

or he can simply wait, *play the game* and let the public see what's going on and deal with it.  That's the strategy that worked for Shilpa.  

You've identified abusive behaviour, you can vote the perps out if you feel strongly. Indeed you can highlight it on threads like this and try to influence other people to vote.  or maybe to complain to OFCOM or C4. 

Why don't you trust the British public to protect the underdog?


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 24, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> It's a shame we won't have the pleasure of evicting Jo and Danielle, since Jade took the fall and it'd be nice to express our opinionss on those two.



A pity that Danielle isn't up for ousting - it would be the height of injustice if she went on and won. My choices for eviction then would be the other 2 harpies, Jo and Cleo.


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 24, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> Why don't you trust the British public to protect the underdog?



Because the British public tends to be confused sometimes as to who the underdog actually is. I noticed when they were voting that Jo and Danielle used the same reasons as Cleo - and almost the same wording, about Dirk's eviction.Shock, horror, he got annoyed when Cleo pawed all over him. If 50% of the housemates agree on this [adding in Jack] you can be sure that there are other members of the public who'd go along with them.

Since she was evicted, I've noticed that the British public is trying really hard to reinvent Jade as the underdog - so I don't have a lot of faith in the people that participate in those phone-ins and programmes.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 24, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> It's a shame we won't have the pleasure of evicting Jo and Danielle, since Jade took the fall and it'd be nice to express our opinionss on those two.
> 
> Will there be a crowd for Jo's eviction?  Anyone who was planning to go to Jade's planning to go for Jo's ousting instead?




She will get a big booing I think.

Where you been - I've missed your analysis?


----------



## Maltin (Jan 25, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> You've identified abusive behaviour, you can vote the perps out if you feel strongly. Indeed you can highlight it on threads like this and try to influence other people to vote.  or maybe to complain to OFCOM or C4.
> 
> Why don't you trust the British public to protect the underdog?


Are you sure about that?  You can only vote out those that the people in the house nominate for eviction.  How do I vote out someone who I despise who does not reach the top two votes from the housemates  

You can complain to OFCOM/C4, but I doubt it does much good as to what goes on in the current show.


----------



## Celt (Jan 25, 2007)

Is Jades familia,r Jack, still there?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 25, 2007)

So, given the amount of time dedicated to her in yesterday's edit it's hardly a shock that Jo is up for eviction. She'll be first out on friday bar a walk-out/panic attack. The vote is negative - while most folk believe the 2nd eviction on friday will be a toss-up between Dirk and Cleo (Cleo, surely?), the eviction format has caused Shilpa's "To Win BB" odds to drift out from 1.3 to 1.60. Strange things can happen in these multiple evictions and Shilpa's a big target. She should be ok, but you never know.

4th eviction *ODDSFLASH!*

Pat Butcher: 1.1
The Face: 17.0
Cleo: 40.0
The blessed Shilpa: 60.0 
Ian "I'm not going to get involved" Watkins: 110.0

All fair enough, but I'd suggest that Jo's odds are too tight due to the possiblity of a walk-out/panic attack/lung cancer. If this occurs I can't see Dirk "fucking" Benedict losing out to sad, tarnished Cleo, the only remaining member of the coven, so 40.0 on her looks a nice price if Jo can't take the heat. A longshot obviously...

Good to see Jack booking his place in the final 6.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> So, given the amount of time dedicated to her in yesterday's edit it's hardly a shock that Jo is up for eviction. She'll be first out on friday bar a walk-out/panic attack. The vote is negative - while most folk believe the 2nd eviction on friday will be a toss-up between Dirk and Cleo (Cleo, surely?), the eviction format has caused Shilpa's "To Win BB" odds to drift out from 1.3 to 1.60. Strange things can happen in these multiple evictions and Shilpa's a big target. She should be ok, but you never know.
> 
> 4th eviction *ODDSFLASH!*
> 
> ...



The odds on cleo are fantastic! Would you get 40-1 on cleo being the fifth evictee at the moment? 

Laying off against 4th evictee a bit, in case Jo walks naturally.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 25, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> The odds on cleo are fantastic! Would you get 40-1 on cleo being the fifth evictee at the moment?



Hell no!  

There's no 5th eviction market up at the moment but I'd price Cleo up at evens tops for that one. Jo's a gonner if she stays - the 40/1 on Cleo reflects a) the chance that Jo walks and b) if she does, the Dirk "grumpy old man" factor playing badly with ver kids.

A longshot, and Jo's support group is all still present and correct...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Hell no!
> 
> There's no 5th eviction market up at the moment but I'd price Cleo up at evens tops for that one. Jo's a gonner if she stays - the 40/1 on Cleo reflects a) the chance that Jo walks and b) if she does, the Dirk "grumpy old man" factor playing badly with ver kids.
> 
> A longshot, and Jo's support group is all still present and correct...



Phew. I thought it would not be so. Looked exciting for a minute. Surely better than evens though with dirk in the betting?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 25, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Phew. I thought it would not be so. Looked exciting for a minute. Surely better than evens though with dirk in the betting?



On Betfair probably, yes. I'd take the Face anytime over a middle-aged woman who's shown her dark, vindictive side in the last week, hence my ungenerous odds. Actually, thinking about it I'd make her a 1.7 shot.

Btw a lot of folks are putting JJ forward as a "favoured" winner for Endemol now - they sidestep the racism debate and also avoid the accusations of a 'fix' if Shilpa wins. Personally I don't think they really care - the public decide once we reach the final six, but it should be interesting watching the edits given to both HMs.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 25, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> She will get a big booing I think.
> 
> Where you been - I've missed your analysis?


Contrary to popular opinion, I also have a life.  Something you losers wouldn't understand.


----------



## newbie (Jan 25, 2007)

ZAMB said:
			
		

> Because the British public tends to be confused sometimes as to who the underdog actually is.


You mean they might not agree with you.    

not that that matters.


If it's so clear that _"Dirk is gonna get hurt"_ then the coven will be voted against.  

OTOH if the alternative view prevails he might go (that view being that he, like Shilpa, is game-playing and pushing the girls buttons in order to get victim/underdog sympathy).  

Either way the problem you've identified, that they might _"push him to a psychotic break"_, is averted.


That process seems to me to have worked reliably enough over many series.


----------



## newbie (Jan 25, 2007)

Maltin said:
			
		

> Are you sure about that?  You can only vote out those that the people in the house nominate for eviction.
> 
> How do I vote out someone who I despise who does not reach the top two votes from the housemates



that's how it works, yes.  If no-one in the house is identifying the bully/victim situation you see so clearly, and neither side of it gets nominated, you can't do anything.  But if that's the case, maybe it's not as major as you think it is.

The simple fact that the housemates or the public might not agree with your analysis and your concerns does not necessarily make them all wrong.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Jan 25, 2007)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/25012007/140/goody-india-won-t.html


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 25, 2007)

> Jade Goody's goodwill proposed visit to India is in doubt - after her visa application was turned down. The 25-year-old was planning to fly to the country next week to apologise for her racist comments on Celebrity Big Brother.
> 
> She reportedly applied for a visa on Monday, along with her security team and aides.
> 
> ...



Is it wrong to find that funny? ....I'm actually a bit relieved...India sends us Shilpa and we send them Jade?


----------



## fear-n-loathing (Jan 25, 2007)

i hope she does get a visa and they stone her, I can't stand her


----------



## newbie (Jan 25, 2007)

The Indian government at the highest level is frightened of her, which kindof proves her point about being one of the most influential people in the world!


----------



## rocketman (Jan 25, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> The Indian government at the highest level is frightened of her, which kindof proves her point about being one of the most influential people in the world!



And we're ALL frightened of you Newbie. The resolute nature of your constant naysaying is most unattractive. Will you please allow us the luxury of a happy chat without your facetious and constant interruptions?

Thank you

(Go and start an "argue with Newbie" thread somewhere else, please. I promise not to visit it).


----------



## Maltin (Jan 25, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> that's how it works, yes.  If no-one in the house is identifying the bully/victim situation you see so clearly, and neither side of it gets nominated, you can't do anything.  But if that's the case, maybe it's not as major as you think it is.
> 
> The simple fact that the housemates or the public might not agree with your analysis and your concerns does not necessarily make them all wrong.


I wasn't commenting on any supposed bullying, victims, giving an analysis, expressing concerns, saying anyone was wrong or saying that I actually despised someone, just pointing out that your comment:

"You've identified abusive behaviour, you can vote the perps out if you feel strongly."

is not true, as you can only vote out those that are up for eviction, not those that you dislike.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 25, 2007)

Is it still on? I haven't watched it since Jade's eviction. Can anyone summarise for me?


----------



## newbie (Jan 25, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> And we're ALL frightened of you Newbie. The resolute nature of your constant naysaying is most unattractive. Will you please allow us the luxury of a happy chat without your facetious and constant interruptions?



Oh, is this your thread?  I'm so sorry.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> On Betfair probably, yes. I'd take the Face anytime over a middle-aged woman who's shown her dark, vindictive side in the last week, hence my ungenerous odds. Actually, thinking about it I'd make her a 1.7 shot.
> 
> Btw a lot of folks are putting JJ forward as a "favoured" winner for Endemol now - they sidestep the racism debate and also avoid the accusations of a 'fix' if Shilpa wins. Personally I don't think they really care - the public decide once we reach the final six, but it should be interesting watching the edits given to both HMs.




I can't see Jermaine losing, I've felt that for more than a week. Doesn't durprise me that this would be Endemols choise either.

1.7 is good odds I think.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Is it wrong to find that funny? ....I'm actually a bit relieved...India sends us Shilpa and when send them Jade?




On the other board, they are going on about how attacking Jade is akin to attacking all white working class women. A bizarre claim. She is not a good representative of anything to me, other than nasty dysfunctionality.

So no you are totally _not_ wrong.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Contrary to popular opinion, I also have a life.  Something you losers wouldn't understand.




I knew that.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 25, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> On the other board, they are going on about how attacking Jade is akin to attacking all white working class women. .


 That suggests that *all* white working class women are like her....simply not true...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 25, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> So no you are totally _not_ wrong.



*feels better*


----------



## tekla (Jan 25, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> And we're ALL frightened of you Newbie. The resolute nature of your constant naysaying is most unattractive. Will you please allow us the luxury of a happy chat without your facetious and constant interruptions?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> (Go and start an "argue with Newbie" thread somewhere else, please. I promise not to visit it).


Is this a common occurrence on these boards? Posters seeking to instruct other posters on who posts what and where? This isn't an idle inquiry. I've just received almost identical treatement in the drugs forum, now happily resolved.

I responded to an OP bang on topic, but then a load of people yapped at my ankles, told me what to say, what not to say, where to say it. I then received the Royal 'We' treatment (in an effort, presumably, to add spurious authority to their censoriousness) and then various little echoes arrived slavishly to agree with them, the idea being - I guess - that should sufficient people write something stupid it ceases to be stupid.

I objected, mildly, to this behaviour and all hell broke loose. I was accused of 'trolling' 'shit-stirring' and resembling someone called 'Dwyer' (wtf?). When I laughed at this they swore at me, had a mini-flounce, came back, swore some more, had a massive sense of humour failure, then ran off completely. 

I had to post several pictures of the Royal Family, and engage in a conciliatory PM exchange, before sanity was restored.







*NEFF ORF*


Here's the link: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=193454

Serious question: is this sort of thing normal - a discussion forum where discussion isn't permitted, and those enforcing non-discussion run round like Mary Whitehouse at a pornography convention?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> That suggests that *all* white working class women are like her....simply not true...




Indeed, I said it was an insult to white working class women.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 25, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> Is this a common occurrence on these boards? Posters seeking to instruct other posters on who posts what and where? This isn't an idle inquiry. I've just received almost identical treatement in the drugs forum, now happily resolved.
> 
> I responded to an OP bang on topic, but then a load of people yapped at my ankles, told me what to say, what not to say, where to say it. I then received the Royal 'We' treatment (in an effort, presumably, to add spurious authority to their censoriousness) and then various little echoes arrived slavishly to agree with them, the idea being - I guess - that should sufficient people write something stupid it ceases to be stupid.
> 
> ...



   

I'm sure you had a good old belly-laugh and I think a bill of rights would fix it.


----------



## tekla (Jan 25, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> I'm sure you had a good old belly-laugh and I think a bill of rights would fix it.


I admit I laughed. Was that a mistake?   When someone seeks to censor *discussion *on a *discussion *forum and gets in a strop when called out, then becomes abusive, then releases the 'trolling' 'shit-stirring' argument (when you've been bang on topic from the start) what's the right response? The release of a massively smelly computer virus into their laptop?*

The funniest bit was when little echoes arrived. As I say, everything was resolved and the debate continues in a civilized manner, but why are these little censors tolerated? What's their _function?_

* Just joking!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice tagline.


----------



## tekla (Jan 25, 2007)

Cheers mate.


----------



## newbie (Jan 25, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> Is this a common occurrence on these boards?



it's a common occurrence on all boards and IMV it's simply not worth worrying when someone lets off steam.  I prefer to keep discussions non-personal and stick to the topic at hand, which is CBB and not board censorship.


----------



## tekla (Jan 25, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> it's a common occurrence on all boards and IMV it's simply not worth worrying when someone lets off steam.  I prefer to keep discussions non-personal and stick to the topic at hand, which is CBB and not board censorship.


You're 100% right. I ranted and I apologise. But normal service will now resume on this thread and the chance of Mrs Whitehouse making a further apearance, at least in the short term, will be reduced.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 25, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Hell no!  There's no 5th eviction market up at the moment but I'd price Cleo up at evens tops for that one.



Saw This article in Casino Times, and thought of you.


----------



## pk (Jan 25, 2007)

<personal info about some obsessed dullard removed>


----------



## Griff (Jan 25, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## souljacker (Jan 25, 2007)

I really wish you wouldn't bother with all this internet cop bollocks PK. Its fucking boring and only serves to derail threads.

I really couldn't give a shit.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 25, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> I would pity you if I gave a shit about you.
> Alas - I do not, as well you know.



So leave it then. And shut up.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 25, 2007)

To be fair, PK's got more a point with this intervention than most of his contributions. And I usually hate all the real-life tosh.

I can't be certain, but I think he may right about Tekla. If he is then he's a serial returner, smartarse and general all round tosspot around town. I'd love to think PK was wrong, but he's talking about one seriously obsessed and delusional idjut. And disruption and scoring points off the mods/regular posters will be his only real aim.

Probably be better to report it and leave it to the mods mind, but given Tekla's recent influence on this thread.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 25, 2007)

The funniest part is pk pretending he doesn't care.


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 25, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> Either way the problem you've identified, that they might _"push him to a psychotic break"_, is averted.



I don't think C4 has been acting responsibly in letting it get this far - the fact is that the coven's plotting has been shown live - with their suggestions of how he could be 'cracked' - chili powder in his pants etc - right down to Jo's confession in the diary room last night that she got her 'fun' out of seeing how far he could be pushed.

AFAIK, they haven't had any little 'chats' with the coven about their treatment of Dirk - in the way they had about Shilpa - because in this case race isn't involved so there hasn't been the same outcry from the public - even though the bullying has been just as severe.

Or do you think that men are immune from bullying? If a male contestant had done to Cleo what she did to Dirk the country would've been up in arms about attempted rape etc. There are double standards here. When someone, anyone, says no it should mean NO. Doesn't matter who they are.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 25, 2007)

So - what are people's thoughts on Big Brother cancelling all the votes taken last night as a result of what it claims to be "human error"?

They say people who voted can get their money back, but it doesn't say how.

This series grows more farcical by the day, IMO


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 25, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> So - what are people's thoughts on Big Brother cancelling all the votes taken last night as a result of what it claims to be "human error"?
> 
> They say people who voted can get their money back, but it doesn't say how.
> 
> This series grows more farcical by the day, IMO



Is that true?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 25, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> Is that true?



Yeah - here be ye LINKY.


----------



## LDR (Jan 25, 2007)

It looks like it.

Source.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> So - what are people's thoughts on Big Brother cancelling all the votes taken last night as a result of what it claims to be "human error"?
> 
> They say people who voted can get their money back, but it doesn't say how.
> 
> This series grows more farcical by the day, IMO




Wow - whats that all about? What do they mean error?


----------



## newbie (Jan 25, 2007)

<I'm risking rocketmans wrath by posting this>

Of course men can be bullied.  I regret that I didn't see what Cleo did, so can't comment on that, but as a general outlook I'd say that if Dirk was offended by her behaviour and said so she should have apologised.

I did see BB ask him if he wanted to make a formal complaint and him decline.

Nonetheless, you appear to be looking for intervention, for a nanny figure, or perhaps a headmaster, to instruct the contestants on how they should behave.  Even if no formal complaint has been made.

I see no need for that. He's an adult playing a game, as she is, both in different ways seeking to avoid nomination by their fellow housemates and trying to appeal to the public.  Just now I think he's rather isolated in the house but she's in a much more vulnerable position with the public.  That's my guess anyway, but it might change when I see the show tonight.  

_"the fact is that the coven's plotting has been shown live"_, well yes, isn't that part of the reason the public is likely to vote one or more of them out?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 25, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> <I'm risking rocketmans wrath by posting this>









Have some chocolate, n chill out - we wind each other up too much to chat, really, but don't mean you can't have a peace offering.


----------



## newbie (Jan 25, 2007)

you're not winding me up at all, it's all


----------



## Apathy (Jan 25, 2007)

Oi Newbie, a Pedigree Chum cake?? Cheeky fuck


----------



## rocketman (Jan 25, 2007)

Apathy said:
			
		

> Oi Newbie, a Pedigree Chum cake?? Cheeky fuck



My dog likes it, at least.


----------



## pk (Jan 25, 2007)

I just find the disturbingly obsessive/compulsive antics of AK intrinsically more interesting than the dull tedium of Celebrity Big Brother.

It's a rather more localised study of attention-seeking behaviour than watching Jack "I hate pakis" Tweedy too.

Ironic that on a thread discussing the minutae of so called celebrities I might be accused of pretending not to care...

As you were.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2007)

tekla said:
			
		

> The funniest bit was when little echoes arrived. As I say, everything was resolved and the debate continues in a civilized manner, but why are these little censors tolerated? What's their _function?_


To ban lying, urban75-obsessed, stalking weirdo cuntbubbles like you, of course!

Now get back to your lonely, sad website, little man!

Bye!


***Note to posters: now that we've removed the nutjob, can we _please_ keep this thread on topic please?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 25, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> =
> 
> ***Note to posters: now that we've removed the nutjob, can we _please_ keep this thread on topic please?




Oh dear not even his rabid fag hag to keep him company.....shame


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 25, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> To ban lying, urban75-obsessed, stalking weirdo cuntbubbles like you, of course!
> 
> Now get back to your lonely, sad website, little man!
> 
> ...



I thought you didn't visit there ?  How did you get the screenshot ?


----------



## newbie (Jan 25, 2007)

Apathy said:
			
		

> Oi Newbie, a Pedigree Chum cake?? Cheeky fuck



tsk, as if
http://www.myhomecooking.net/german-chocolate-cake/

read and drool


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 25, 2007)

OMFG, Shilpa licking the ice!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 25, 2007)

Aawww Ian crying ......


----------



## exosculate (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep the edit looks very anti-Jo and very pro Shilpa. They already have their script written. If this keeps up Jermaine won't win.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 25, 2007)

*From Big Brother Website*

*Voting Reset & Refund Information*
 Thursday 25 January
Day 23, 21:00

Find out about this week's nominations...

At the end of Celebrity Big Brother on Wednesday 24th January there was an error in the on-screen information about Friday night's eviction vote in relation to the eviction phone line details for Shilpa. 

While the voice-over was correct and stated "To vote to evict Shilpa", the on-screen text mistakenly read "To vote to save Shilpa". 


Story continues below

*
Endemol has issued this statement: *

"This was a genuine mistake which was due to human error. We apologise to viewers and feel the best way to rectify it is to cancel the vote so far and re-open the voting again this evening. We have consulted with our independent adjudicator before making this decision. 

"Viewers who voted can have a full refund and any unclaimed monies will be donated to charity. Following this error the profits from Friday night's re-opened eviction voting will also go to the candidates charities." 

If you voted between 7.30pm on Wednesday 24th January and 9pm Thursday 25th January and would like a refund please call 0800 0287 123. This line closes at 9am on 1st February.

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=1404&articleMask=1


----------



## rocketman (Jan 25, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> tsk, as if
> http://www.myhomecooking.net/german-chocolate-cake/
> read and drool



I did....


twice


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 26, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Yep the edit looks very anti-Jo and very pro Shilpa. They already have their script written. If this keeps up Jermaine won't win.



They certainly weren't trying to show Cleo's gang of 4 in a good light at the end of the edit when they showed them doing their 'I hate Dirk' ritual.

A couple of strange things on BBLB tonight - *both* guests wanted Jo and Cleo to be the ones evicted - and it was pointed out that both Jermaine and Dirk had asked if the girls in the BB house were typical UK girls. Not a good advert for this country.
 Someone also pointed out that Ian had the wrong tactics if he wanted to win - being friendly with everyone - that the way to not get nominated was to be like Jack and pretty much act like part of the furniture - it certainly seems to be working for him.


----------



## wishface (Jan 26, 2007)

Do you think that when Jo and Danielle leave they will get the Jade Goody treatment, or has she copped the flak for the both of them?


----------



## g force (Jan 26, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Do you think that when Jo and Danielle leave they will get the Jade Goody treatment, or has she copped the flak for the both of them?



Things is Jade, whatever you think of her and her 'celebrity' was always in Heat, had a TV show etc. Danielle is little more than arm candy for various footballers and Jo is a nobody, so I think they'll get stick, but not the same sort of vitriol.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 26, 2007)

Jade wants to sort danielle out by all accounts!!!


----------



## tarannau (Jan 26, 2007)

Maybe she should sort herself and her fantasist boyfriend first.

I mean. Thanks for the advice Jade, but....


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 26, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Jade wants to sort danielle out by all accounts!!!



Yep - Jade isn't really doing to well at the old ' I'm so sorry, I don't really need anger management classes' thing, is she?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 26, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Yep - Jade isn't really doing to well at the old ' I'm so sorry, I don't really need anger management classes' thing, is she?




No.....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 26, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Maybe she should sort herself and her fantasist boyfriend first.
> 
> I mean. Thanks for the advice Jade, but....




I know, but if i was jade, i mean thank fook im not, but i would be well pissed off that sly bitch gets into the final.....comes out to a crowd and yet jade gets all the grief...i would want to deck her an alll


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 26, 2007)

So Jo and Cleo to go tonight?

Don't really care who wins between Dirk, Jermaine, Shilpa (and H)

 

The Sun is saying today that Danielle's mum has picked up all her stuff from Teddy's and he's definitely dumped her...


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 26, 2007)

Hopefully Jo and Cleo. Not sure about H though, I think I'd like him to come 4th. I thought the tears were a tad contrived. Plus he thought Billy Jean was about the tennis player


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 26, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> Hopefully Jo and Cleo. Not sure about H though, I think I'd like him to come 4th. I thought the tears were a tad contrived. Plus he thought Billy Jean was about the tennis player




I thought Billie Jean was about the tennis player


----------



## D'wards (Jan 26, 2007)

Christ, isn't Jo one of the most foul humans ever seen in this show - constant moaning - i think she's called a cassandra


----------



## wishface (Jan 26, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Jade wants to sort danielle out by all accounts!!!


no but yeah but no but yeah but no.

anyway shutup coz i wasn't even there!


----------



## rocketman (Jan 26, 2007)

I hate Cleo and I love Dirk. is this unusual?


----------



## wishface (Jan 26, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> I hate Cleo and I love Dirk. is this unusual?


outside of the eighties? no.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 26, 2007)

Police contact Big Brother's Jade

A police spokeswoman said: "An investigation into allegations of racist behaviour inside the Celebrity Big Brother house is continuing."

Link Here


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> I hate Cleo and I love Dirk. is this unusual?



nope.


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2007)

WHY WEREN'T THEY BOOED!  I DEMAND MY VICARIOUS ENTERTAINMENT!


----------



## rocketman (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh the sound of booos around the heads of crazy cleo and jolly Jo. I think the latter invididual picked-up the vibe - looked distressed. Cleo kept waving like a demented muppet. We all know why they deserved a bad reaction, but it's probably best to take a moment to consider if these two individual's self-knowledge is strong enough to be able to cope with the realisation of what their actions have been. Who they are. What they do.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 26, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> WHY WEREN'T THEY BOOED!  I DEMAND MY VICARIOUS ENTERTAINMENT!



They WERE booed, serious...remember Jo's face? She wanted to run. That's her problem. She's been running forever, now she needs to look to herself. I don't pity the girl, but she has to face her own event consequences, after all. She created the events with her decisions. It's gonna be very hard for her - and without meaning to wish it, it's hard for most people, most of the time.


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> They WERE booed, serious...remember Jo's face? She wanted to run. That's her problem. She's been running forever, now she needs to look to herself. I don't pity the girl, but she has to face her own event consequences, after all. She created the events with her decisions. It's gonna be very hard for her - and without meaning to wish it, it's hard for most people, most of the time.



I didn't hear boos.     a few, but mainly cheers.

god knows why.  they were chanting and booing before they walked out but once the doors open it was a mystifying mixture....


----------



## rocketman (Jan 26, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> I didn't hear boos.     a few, but mainly cheers.
> 
> god knows why.  they were chanting and booing before they walked out but once the doors open it was a mystifying mixture....



Sound edit, serious - it was boos (I think) - it's low frequency sound, cheers are high frequency.

*This is an optimistic reaction*


----------



## newbie (Jan 26, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Police contact Big Brother's Jade
> 
> A police spokeswoman said: "An investigation into allegations of racist behaviour inside the Celebrity Big Brother house is continuing."
> 
> Link Here



while the supposed victim sits in the diary room saying she's had a fantastic time. 

bonkers


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 26, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> while the supposed victim sits in the diary room saying she's had a fantastic time.
> 
> bonkers



I'm not saying there was racism, but if there was it wouldn't just be her that was the victim. In fact, she's going to walk right back into a privileged lifestyle. The people who suffer from racism most (and the encouraging of it on TV) are those at the opposite end of society.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 26, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> while the supposed victim sits in the diary room saying she's had a fantastic time.
> 
> bonkers



Ah yeah - there's loads of things to consider here. I get your drift on the M Whitehouse thing, you know, but there's buts and ifs everywhere here. If you were to be a mentally hungry person, you'd have so much food for thought - for example:

1/ Shilpa still doesn't know what really happened to her.
2/ Jo is only going to find out what she did tonight.
3/ Perhaps some in the house didn't know themself so well.
4/ Is racism something that is more offensive when it's broadcast live?
5/ IF - and we still don't know what it is the IF could be, as Shilpa doesn't - but IF she doesn't complain and peace is found between the participants, what's the actual meaning of the media that came out at the time it was going down.

I'm not asking for any answers, or saying anything, or even attempting to make a point. I'm simply very very curious as to the meaning of these events right now. This has hit so many chords with so many people (Pro or Anti) and I don't think the consequences, or, if you like, 'best practise' thinking on these events, will be clear immediately after the show.

So don't flame me newbie, I don't really know any answers. That's all I can come up with right now.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 26, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> I'm not saying there was racism, but if there was it wouldn't just be her that was the victim. In fact, she's going to walk right back into a privileged lifestyle. The people who suffer from racism most (and the encouraging of it on TV) are those at the opposite end of society.



Yeah, see - food for thought.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 26, 2007)

I watched it tonight for the first time in ages and was rather disturbed by the look on Cleos face while she was watching Dirk dance  

If I was Dirk I would make sure she didn't know where I lived!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 26, 2007)

I like Cleo


----------



## newbie (Jan 26, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> I'm not saying there was racism, but if there was it wouldn't just be her that was the victim. In fact, she's going to walk right back into a privileged lifestyle. The people who suffer from racism most (and the encouraging of it on TV) are those at the opposite end of society.



of course they are, and if anything portraying what happened as 'racism' does them a disservice, because doing so trivialises genuine harm.  

Any prosecution would be laughable and would leave lingering doubt that other prosecutions were equally ludicrous.  In whose interests would that be?  

I don't have any evidence that racism was encouraged on tv- do you?


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 26, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> of course they are, and if anything portraying what happened as 'racism' does them a disservice, because doing so trivialises genuine harm.



I haven't really watched it - I was just saying that saying there's a singular victim to public racism is wrong (though I accept there may have been no real racism - people seemed to think they acted that was towards Shilpa because she's Asian though, and certainly there was at least one racist attitude displayed (Danielle)) 



> Any prosecution would be laughable and would leave lingering doubt that other prosecutions were equally ludicrous.  In whose interests would that be?



Agree



> I don't have any evidence that racism was encouraged on tv- do you?


Encouraged by who? But no, I don't.


----------



## newbie (Jan 26, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> 1/ Shilpa still doesn't know what really happened to her.



sorry?  she may not know what was said behind her back but she knows what the people she was with actually did, and she had a better idea of their motivations and attitudes than any tv viewer. 

She's watched two of the coven evicted and the third burst into tears as she recognises how the cookie is crumbling.

I think shilpa has had a pretty clear view all the way through.


----------



## newbie (Jan 26, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> I was just saying that saying there's a singular victim to public racism is wrong



but the whole point is that the public reaction has been so strongly against any perceived racism. 

<switches back to tv>


----------



## Ranu (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow.  They're unloading it on Jo.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 26, 2007)

Good. She needs to know what she did was bullying. She can't deny it for long....silly girl.

Go Davina.


----------



## bellator (Jan 26, 2007)

I think Davina has been briefed to give Jo a hard time (deserved - yes!)

Scapegoat for Jade, same management etc?


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> I think Davina has been briefed to give Jo a hard time (deserved - yes!)
> 
> Scapegoat for Jade, same management etc?



if anything jade has been made an escapegoat for the other two....


----------



## Kanda (Jan 26, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> I think shilpa has had a pretty clear view all the way through.



No, I don't think she did.

I doubt she was aware of potential racism, I reckon she just percieved it as different cultures clashing.

She doesn't seem to have a clue about much outside her own little world to be fair...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Ah yeah - there's loads of things to consider here. I get your drift on the M Whitehouse thing, you know, but there's buts and ifs everywhere here. If you were to be a mentally hungry person, you'd have so much food for thought - for example:
> 
> 1/ Shilpa still doesn't know what really happened to her.
> 2/ Jo is only going to find out what she did tonight.
> ...


I'm on my mobile so don't have time to delete, but my answer to point no 4 is 'absolutely' - of course it's more shocking. Isn't that a no-brainer?


----------



## academia (Jan 26, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> while the supposed victim sits in the diary room saying she's had a fantastic time.



Said she had a fantastic time and then burst into tears and tried to get away from the camera you mean!

She's just very polite and it was like saying 'Thank you for a lovely time' to your host after the worst evening of your life.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2007)

What Dirk and Jermaine said about Indians was interesting, wasn't it? Who hasn't said anything about Indians? Maybe they'll win


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'm on my mobile so don't have time to delete, but my answer to point no 4 is 'absolutely' - of course it's more shocking. Isn't that a no-brainer?




you're on your MOBILE???  

fucking hell.

I was wondering why cleo and jo didn't know what had been going on?  they were out for an hour before their interviews....


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 26, 2007)

> I'm on my mobile so don't have time to delete, but my answer to point no 4 is 'absolutely' - of course it's more shocking. Isn't that a no-brainer?



why?

why is an act of racism less offensive if it's not being televised?


----------



## academia (Jan 26, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> What Dirk and Jermaine said about Indians was interesting, wasn't it? Who hasn't said anything about Indians? Maybe they'll win



I think there's a constant amount of racial stereotyping that MUST exist in the BB house at all times. 
With Jo gone it's now up to Dirk and Jermaine to maintain the balance.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> why?
> 
> why is an act of racism less offensive if it's not being televised?


I'm talking about a televised act of racism which is of course more shocking when expressed 'live' than in some documentary when the viewer is usually forewarned.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 26, 2007)

Personal opinion: Understanding traditional Indian women - ya need to know one or two...

What I have read on DS or here, that doesn't seem to be the case of most people


----------



## academia (Jan 26, 2007)

Traditional Indian women you say.... ?


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Personal opinion: Understanding traditional Indian women - ya need to know one or two...
> 
> What I have read on DS or here, that doesn't seem to be the case of most people



educate us...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 26, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> while the supposed victim sits in the diary room saying she's had a fantastic time.


Remember Shilpa hasn't seen all that was said - much of the worst of what Danielle said was out of her earshot.

In fact the tapes of Danielle being two-faced, trying to wriggle out of what she realised was a serious matter by landing Jade in it etc are what turned Jade against her outside the house, and what will damage other housemates' opinion of her.

Endemol has fed Jade to the wolves, then orchestrated things to dissipate any rumbling controversy - that's why Jo came out simultaneously with Cleo.  Endemol has behaved appallingly throughout, at each turn taking the least ethical decision.  I hope they are spurned after this, but I suspect they won't be.


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Endemol has fed Jade to the wolves, then orchestrated things to dissipate any rumbling controversy - that's why Jo came out simultaneously with Cleo.



yep. exactly.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 26, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> educate us...



Oh god, I'm not getting called out on this in my state... 

Just my experience of Indian girls (g/f of 6 years) is one of tolerance, understanding and very little spite etc... (the opposite of the scary fuckers she is in there with)

I prolly should go into more detail but am too fucked to right now.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 26, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'm talking about a televised act of racism which is of course more shocking when expressed 'live' than in some documentary when the viewer is usually forewarned.



can't see why myself, racism is racism , no matter what medium it's transmitted through or amount of warning someone has had about it, if the medium or the forewarning that precedes it is seen to somehow reduce it's impact, then it's an odd stance on the act in the first place, kind of misses the core of the event, diminishes it even

not that i think there's been any racism on cbb though, bullying perhaps, but not worse than in previous years


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 26, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Just my experience of Indian girls (g/f of 6 years) is one of tolerance, understanding and very little spite etc...



just indian men then that propogate and reinforce the caste system?

suppose it probably is more that tbh, though


----------



## academia (Jan 26, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Just my experience of Indian girls (g/f of 6 years) is one of tolerance, understanding and very little spite etc... (the opposite of the scary fuckers she is in there with)



Well I know Indian girls like that and Indian girls who are very much NOT like that.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 26, 2007)

I went out with an Indian girl for 3 years who was very much as Kanda describes - a lovely girl. I've also known some fucking horrors.

Just like any other social group then


----------



## Kanda (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah, well, my point was *nice* indian girls.... 

Which Shilpa does seem to be, compared to most I know/have met...


----------



## Aravis (Jan 26, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> I hate Cleo and I love Dirk. is this unusual?



No. Me too. And by the way it went tonight, we are in the majority


----------



## tommers (Jan 26, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I went out with an Indian girl for 3 years who was very much as Kanda describes - a lovely girl. I've also known some fucking horrors.
> 
> Just like any other social group then



shilpa does seem very tolerant and forgiving.  and dignified.  and lovely etc etc etc


----------



## Kanda (Jan 26, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> just indian men then that propogate and reinforce the caste system?



Probably, took me years to get her used to me opening a door for her and expecting her to walk in front of me


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2007)

Well I missed all this, but very predictable evictions tonight - Shilpa has come back in to 1.33 and is the firm fave again now that the remote possibility of a negative vote evicting her has vanished. I wouldn't write off Jermaine and Dirk just yet, but it's going to take a fair old swing to dislodge Shilpa.

Anyway, what I wanted to talk about is this. Just watching the live feed now - Dirk, Danielle, Jack and Ian sat around the jacuzzi getting on, having fun and talking absolute bollocks. It's actually really charming, surreal and good-natured and kind of reminds me what this CBB has been missing from day 2 onwards. I get the feeling that without the Goody family catalyst this series could have been very interesting. Ah well...


----------



## Ranu (Jan 27, 2007)

This will be the last CBB.

You heard it here first.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> This will be the last CBB.
> 
> You heard it here first.


And, hopefully, the last of Endemol.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 27, 2007)

NOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 27, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'm talking about a televised act of racism which is of course more shocking when expressed 'live' than in some documentary when the viewer is usually forewarned.



Did people see that Keith Allen documentary about taking a group of kids with Tourettes on a doubledecker bus trip to France. It was on after the episode of CBB where Jack was thought to have called Shilpa a P*ki and started off the racism debate. The programme had quite a few cases when the kids shouted "ni**er" at black people and they even flashed up the word on the screen. Of course they had Tourettes but Allen said at one point something along the lines of "the problem with Tourettes is that it can be quite hard not to laugh". 

Just thought it strange that its never been mentioned in relation to the CBB racism row ie C4 broadcating racism (?) or something that could seen as racist to get ratings.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


I've been a fan, as you know, but I think they have - to say the very least - run their course now.

We're left with I'm A Celebrity GMOOH.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 27, 2007)

I like that IACGMOOH


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I like that IACGMOOH


Me too.  That's what 
I'm saying: don't despair, IACGMOOH's better anyway.  

(Davina versus Ant and Dec...contest?)


----------



## bellator (Jan 27, 2007)

Danielle is crapping herself! She knows- she knows! eventually!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Danielle is crapping herself!


Good.

BTW, did you know her working class accent is fake?  Her Dad's a bank manager and her Mum's an engineer; she's as middle class as it comes.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> (Davina versus Ant and Dec...contest?)



Heh.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Good.
> 
> BTW, did you know her working class accent is fake?  Her Dad's a bank manager and her Mum's an engineer; she's as middle class as it comes.



Scouse is a fake working class accent??


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Scouse is a fake working class accent??


No.  Danielle is hamming up her accent.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> No.  Danielle is hamming up her accent.




Surely she'd slip into a different accent sometimes if that was the case?


----------



## bellator (Jan 27, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Scouse is a fake working class accent??




Then my other half has been a lying bastard for the last 8 years!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Surely she'd slip into a different accent sometimes if that was the case?


Doesn't she?  I'm not that good on southern accents.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Then my other half has been a lying bastard for the last 8 years!


I expect so, but probably nothing to do with the accent.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 27, 2007)

She sounds scouse...

If you can differentiate working class from middle class scouse then fucking gratz you


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> If you can differentiate working class from middle class scouse then fucking gratz you


Working class scouse - Ringo.

Middle Class scouse - Paul.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Doesn't she?  I'm not that good on southern accents.




Well I'm not that good on northern accents, but i haven't noticed any changes to more moderate scouse.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 27, 2007)

I fooking hate teh Beatles  

So wouldn't know


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Well I'm not that good on northern accents, but i haven't noticed any changes to more moderate scouse.


Yeah, when she was particularly drunk one time it was all over the place.  And the "broader" segments sounded very put on.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 27, 2007)

Danny - have you got a Scottish accent? I always imagine you, as speaking like a home counties angle.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Yeah, when she was particularly drunk one time it was all over the place.  And the "broader" segments sounded very put on.



If she can keep it up when she's drunk.......


----------



## Kanda (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Yeah, when she was particularly drunk one time it was all over the place.  And the "broader" segments sounded very put on.




But... eveyone I know that has an accent... that accent gets broarder when they are pissed... even the 2 manx boys I live with...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

Exo - I have a West Perthshire accent.  Think Frazer from Dad's Army, rather than Billy Connolly.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> But... eveyone I know that has an accent... that accent gets broarder when they are pissed...


I'm saying hers got less broad when she was pissed, except when she thought about it.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Exo - I have a West Perthshire accent.  Think Frazer from Dad's Army, rather than Billy Connolly.




Call me an inverse snob, but i feel much better for knowing that.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I'm saying hers got less broad when she was pissed, except when she thought about it.



I never noticed that, but you could be onto something, who knows. I'm not sure what its implications are yet though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

Anyways, I don't want to labour the accent bit, just point out that she tries to come across in a way that belies her background.


----------



## bellator (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Working class scouse - Ringo.
> 
> Middle Class scouse - Paul.




That's how they go about it, according to my better half!


----------



## Ranu (Jan 27, 2007)

Godfather II is on Film Four


----------



## Kanda (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Anyways, I don't want to labour the accent bit, just point out that she tries to come across in a way that belies her background.



I quite like the fact that I didn't know her background, it left me unprejudiced.

Yet she comes out of it looking like a real scab...


----------



## bellator (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Anyways, I don't want to labour the accent bit, just point out that she tries to come across in a way that belies her background.




Do you have an accent? Just out of curiosity?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Do you have an accent? Just out of curiosity?


Everyone has an accent.

Mine is confessed above ^


----------



## bellator (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Everyone has an accent.
> 
> Mine is confessed above ^



Somewhere in Perthshire?
Derailing I know but love that part of Scotland, specially Pitlochry, Dunkeld and bloody everywhere else (the hermitage).
Sorry for derailing back on topic;
Danielle I believe will get the angst from all the Jade haters in the crowd when she comes out.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Somewhere in Perthshire?
> Derailing I know but love that part of Scotland, specially Pitlochry, Dunkeld and bloody everywhere else (the hermitage).


Dunkeld is a great place.  Stovies at the Taybank, eh?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 27, 2007)

This isn't the bleeding Scottish tourist board web-site.


----------



## bellator (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Dunkeld is a great place.  Stovies at the Taybank, eh?


 
Do they still charge you money for going for a number one in the council toilets?
If not it is still worth it cause not far down you can watch the lovely ospreys Happy days


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

> This isn't the bleeding Scottish tourist board web-site



Well, this thread really ought to be thinking ahead.  What happens after Sunday?  Do we just pack it in?  Or do we start our continuation strategy now?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Do they still charge you money for going for a number one in the council toilets?


I've never had the occassion.

There are pubs, you know...


----------



## bellator (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Well, this thread really ought to be thinking ahead.  What happens after Sunday?  Do we just pack it in?  Or do we start our continuation strategy now?



No point packing it in now, I think we need to continue.
Over to you


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

OK.  I put it to you that this thread is doing a grand job, and come Monday some naysayers will think it ought to wind up.  After all our hard work!  Well, we need to diversify now, in order to head off that kind of thinking.


----------



## bellator (Jan 27, 2007)

Well Dirk is obviously a fur hunter
Jack is a philosopher
Ian is the dictator
Danielle is the Tory member
And Shilpa is the negotiator between George Bush and Gordon Brown - so happy daze!

It's whatever anyone wants to make of it - gave up watching a long time ago.
Unfortunately cause it used to be fun!


----------



## wishface (Jan 27, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Sound edit, serious - it was boos (I think) - it's low frequency sound, cheers are high frequency.
> 
> *This is an optimistic reaction*


I got the impression that a) there was some serious 'booing' (ie swearing) from the crowd during the moment of the notice of eviction because the sound completely dropped for a couple of moments (mayhap my telly is shit) and b) they vetted the audience for Jo's interview later on (then let them all back in to cheer Cleo).

On th e subject of nervousness=giggles; the clip showing Shilpa asking Jo to back her up made it look as though her giggles were certainly not nerves. Her physical reaction in all other respects betrays this, imo, althohg im sure she does get nervous and then giggle.


----------



## newbie (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Remember Shilpa hasn't seen all that was said - much of the worst of what Danielle said was out of her earshot.



and?  Doesn't everyone beyond the age of six know full well that others are talking about them behind their back, and that some of that talk is nasty or two faced, some of it is piss-taking and some downright disrespectful.  Some of it gets back to us and that's often hurtful, and no doubt Shilpa will be hurt when she finds out.  That the coven were stupid enough to do their nastiness on primetime is down to their own stupidity.

they've hardly got away with it.






We'll have to see what Shilpa says when she comes out.  Her immediate reaction will be very interesting.   I notice that she's now represented by Max Clifford so her views later, when she's had a chance to consider what happened both inside and outside the house, will be very carefully spun.


----------



## bellator (Jan 27, 2007)

I thought IO heard some booing last night when Dav mentioned Shilpas name. What's that about


----------



## wishface (Jan 27, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> and?  Doesn't everyone beyond the age of six know full well that others are talking about them behind their back, and that some of that talk is nasty or two faced, some of it is piss-taking and some downright disrespectful.  Some of it gets back to us and that's often hurtful, and no doubt Shilpa will be hurt when she finds out.  That the coven were stupid enough to do their nastiness on primetime is down to their own stupidity.
> 
> they've hardly got away with it.
> 
> ...


Max Clifford represents Shilpa?

Oh dear

the seventh seal is opening.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 27, 2007)

There's always a split vote, despite controversy.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Everyone has an accent.




Except me.
I don't.
Ask anyone.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 27, 2007)

Is there an eviction tonight or will they all go tomorrow?  Only I don't want to miss Danielle leaving the house


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 27, 2007)

All i have heard lately, is how not many want shilpa to win, and that they couldnt give a shit either way,,,


----------



## exosculate (Jan 27, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> All i have heard lately, is how not many want shilpa to win, and that they couldnt give a shit either way,,,




I want Jermaine or Dirk to win. Jermaine preferably.

Wasn't Dirk saying last night that in ENgland white women have 1.3 children and Indian women have 3.5 children (average) and there are now more Indians than white people in England. Did I misread the gist of that? What do people make of that? Peculiar I thought.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 27, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I want Jermaine or Dirk to win. Jermaine preferably.
> 
> Wasn't Dirk saying last night that in ENgland white women have 1.3 children and Indian women have 3.5 children (average) and there are now more Indians than white people in England. Did I misread the gist of that? What do people make of that? Peculiar I thought.




I stopped watching after jade left, but sounds a bit suss, in what context were they chatting about it???


----------



## rocketman (Jan 27, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> All i have heard lately, is how not many want shilpa to win, and that they couldnt give a shit either way,,,



Gosh, that's so different to what I am hearing: right now it's Danielle out first, Jack out second, then Ian, then Shilpa (potentially, but she's won anyway), then I reckon it's a tight vote between Dirk and Jermaine. 

I'd be happy with any of Dirk, Jermaine or Shilpa winning, and Ian has climbed hugely in my opinion - he's a nice, perceptive and gentle bloke, bit wimpy (that's no crime), and kind to all around. 

Jack's got potential to grow up one day, though not on my telly, and Danielle - well, she's not gonna have a nice time for a while now.

I have money on Dirk and Shilpa, but Jermaine's victory would be no surprise at all - all three prove the fact that quality also commands respect.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 27, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I stopped watching after jade left, but sounds a bit suss, in what context were they chatting about it???




The feed just jumped into the conversation at the end of the main show, Dirk was just discussing it with Jermaine. Not sure how it started though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> they've hardly got away with it..


No, they haven't.  My point was merely that the reaction to Jade was disproportionate to her actual behaviour - the nastier behaviour was from the other two.  Jade, whatever else you might say about her, was upfront and straightforward.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> No, they haven't.  My point was merely that the reaction to Jade was disproportionate to her actual behaviour - the nastier behaviour was from the other two.  Jade, whatever else you might say about her, was upfront and straightforward.




totally agree with that view..............perspective and proportion skewed


----------



## 8ball (Jan 27, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I want Jermaine or Dirk to win. Jermaine preferably.
> 
> Wasn't Dirk saying last night that in ENgland white women have 1.3 children and Indian women have 3.5 children (average) and there are now more Indians than white people in England. Did I misread the gist of that? What do people make of that? Peculiar I thought.



Very odd.  I wondered if he was being very dumb or trying to remove Danielle from the picture by gently goading her into saying something racist.


----------



## Griff (Jan 27, 2007)

Jade Wheelie Bin Labels


----------



## exosculate (Jan 27, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Very odd.  I wondered if he was being very dumb or trying to remove Danielle from the picture by gently goading her into saying something racist.




No idea. I mean its clear he's a right wing libertarian NFA bear hunty type, but it seems a bit off. I wondered if it was a pro shilpa thing, cos Dirk was saying it and Jermiane was just agreeing with him. They are the only challengers to her.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 27, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Jade Wheelie Bin Labels



Rubbish.


----------



## Aravis (Jan 27, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> No idea. I mean its clear he's a right wing libertarian NFA bear hunty type, but it seems a bit off. I wondered if it was a pro shilpa thing, cos Dirk was saying it and Jermiane was just agreeing with him. They are the only challengers to her.



It was apropos Shilpa asking if there were many people of Asian origin in the UK. When told how many she seemed really surprised and that lead on to the population growth stats bit.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 27, 2007)

Aravis said:
			
		

> It was apropos Shilpa asking if there were many people of Asian origin in the UK. When told how many she seemed really surprised and that lead on to the population growth stats bit.




I see. I missed that bit. Did you think it a bit weird?


----------



## tommers (Jan 27, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I see. I missed that bit. Did you think it a bit weird?



I thought it was a bit odd.  especially when he said that there were more indian people in england than "real english people" (or words to that effect.)

what was more odd was that nobody brought him up on it (like jack who was sat there just nodding.)


----------



## exosculate (Jan 27, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> I thought it was a bit odd.  especially when he said that there were more indian people in england than "real english people" (or words to that effect.)
> 
> what was more odd was that nobody brought him up on it (like jack who was sat there just nodding.)



I forgot that, he did say 'real english people'. Now that is racist, surely?

I'm sure it will be ignored though.


----------



## tommers (Jan 27, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I forgot that, he did say 'real english people'. Now that is racist, surely?
> 
> I'm sure it will be ignored though.



is that what he said?  I can't really remember....


----------



## exosculate (Jan 27, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> is that what he said?  I can't really remember....



I have a feeling he did.

I was talking to a bloke who had lived in Montana for a while in a small town, who was proudly telling me how the police give black americans passing through a hard time so they don't hang around. He was really chuffed about it. I got the feeling then, Montana was a bit red neck.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 27, 2007)

I think he said 'indigenous English people'.

The stats were utter bollocks, though.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 27, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> I think he said 'indigenous English people'.
> 
> The stats were utter bollocks, though.



English Indians are indigenous?!??!!!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 27, 2007)

I think the sentence was along the lines of 'the indigenous English people are already a minority'.


----------



## Aravis (Jan 27, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I see. I missed that bit. Did you think it a bit weird?



The part about indiginous English people being in the minority was a bit weird. (And obviously bollocks). However I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, he didn't say it was a bad thing. He might well have been on a wind-up to Danielle, as if to tell her that Shilpa would definately win because there were so many people to vote for her?


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 27, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> I got the impression that a) there was some serious 'booing' (ie swearing) from the crowd during the moment of the notice of eviction because the sound completely dropped for a couple of moments (mayhap my telly is shit) and b) they vetted the audience for Jo's interview later on (then let them all back in to cheer Cleo).



I think they gave Cleo a very easy interview - and, given that she wasn't treated to the same 'what's been going on' thing, I think they're trying to forget the fact that she was very much a role model for the 3 girls - and therefore deserved some of the blame.

Her excuse for not intervening - that was exactly why she should have intervened in the fight instead of thinking of her career and running off to get a guy to intervene. Because those girls looked up to her, she could have nipped the whole thing in the bud with a few well chosen words at the start.

Ian really, really wants to win - they have already discussed the fact that preference will usually go to someone from the UK - and his little speech [Danielle will win but Jack probably should win] showed me someone who was trying to say - if you pick homegrown, pick me - since he must know that the other 2 really haven't a hope in hell. I thought the tears, and the cosy bedtime chat with Shilpa last night, were a bit much. Phony as hell.

I don't want Shilpa to win because of the sympathy vote - which is what I think will happen. Jermaine or Dirk should win because they were the only ones that I thought attempted to show their real selves and not act for the cameras.


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 27, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Very odd.  I wondered if he was being very dumb or trying to remove Danielle from the picture by gently goading her into saying something racist.



AFAIR it was an answer to a question about how many people of Indian extraction lived in the UK. He is a republican I think [from what he said last night], and, if so, probably has typical repub. views on immigration.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> I think he said 'indigenous English people'.


He did.  And he said it with a twinkle in his eye, so he knew he was talking bollocks; he was trying to wind Shilpa up.  But she wasn't amused by that point.


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 27, 2007)

Now they choose to announce that they're going to teach 'Britishness' in schools. The indy points out that their timing is a bit off.



> With the questioning of a highly articulate Indian woman's grasp of English by a semi-literate glamour model from Liverpool fresh in the ears, and with the vision of compatriots wading into the sea to snag their treasure trove of cosmetics and engine parts still firmly in the mind's eye, the Education Secretary, Alan Johnson, picks a fine moment to re-roast this manky old chestnut.





> The congruence of those recent TV pictures, from the Celebrity Big Brother house and Branscombe Bay, seems to crystallise this nebulous sense that Britain has become unpalatably coarsened and grasping. Whatever the part played by racism in the CBB row, more chilling to me has been the anguished bemusement of the foreign contestants at the obscenity-scattering mindlessness of the young white English people with whom they found themselves trapped. If this is what Britain has become, as Shilpa put it, "it's scary".
> 
> Her seclusion has spared her that other manifestation of core values on the beach at Branscombe Bay, but the sight of people helping themselves to that cargo until they couldn't walk under the weight of it would have done nothing to reassure her.


http://comment.independent.co.uk/columnists_m_z/matthew_norman/article2186497.ece


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2007)

ZAMB said:
			
		

> Now they choose to announce that they're going to teach 'Britishness' in schools.


I don't feel British.  I don't even know what it means, other than a name for these islands we live on, and a name for the state that rules most of them.  It's a political construct, and I think defining it will prove difficult.

What is it?  - Rowies, skirlie and Robbie Sheppard?  - Salt and sauce, maroon buses and Rose Street? - Welsh cake, leeks, and the Eisteddfod?


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Working class scouse - Ringo.
> 
> Middle Class scouse - Paul.



Yep - there's a BIIIIG difference.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 27, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I don't feel British.  I don't even know what it means, other than a name for these islands we live on, and a name for the state that rules most of them.  It's a political construct, and I think defining it will prove difficult.
> 
> What is it?  - Rowies, skirlie and Robbie Sheppard?  - Salt and sauce, maroon buses and Rose Street? - Welsh cake, leeks, and the Eisteddfod?



It's whatever the government says it is, of course.


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2007)

Jermaine to win! Jermaine is a lovely, lovely man.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 27, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> Jermaine to win! Jermaine is a lovely, lovely man.



agreed. He's been very dignified throughout this whole thing


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Jan 27, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I want Jermaine or Dirk to win. Jermaine preferably.
> 
> Wasn't Dirk saying last night that in ENgland white women have 1.3 children and Indian women have 3.5 children (average) and there are now more Indians than white people in England. Did I misread the gist of that? What do people make of that? Peculiar I thought.


This view, IMO, is far more sinister than some young kids behaving like racist yobs. It is a view held by many older racists that non whites procreate on a much larger scale than white people on the basis of poorer communities in foreign lands of which are oppressed by dictators implemented by a more powerful West. It is the view of Tories, the American Republican Party and the heirarchy of the BNP.

But, hey, he was in some trendy but dull repetitive nostalgiafest from the 80s so we'll let the right wing racist cunt off shall we? I mean, a kneejerk reaction so lame that Spike Milligan would have rolled his eyes from a stupid 20 something year old is far more offensive than a premeditated belief from an astute 50 something.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Jan 27, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> Jermaine to win! Jermaine is a lovely, lovely man.


I admire him for the fact that he didn't just stick up for his brother. But even converted to Islam to stand in solidarity with his fetishes.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 27, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> Jermaine to win! Jermaine is a lovely, lovely man.



I agree, not a bad bone in his body. Wouldn't say he'd be much craic in the pub though for a lock of pints.


----------



## Celt (Jan 27, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> Jermaine to win! Jermaine is a lovely, lovely man.




He is apparently a very nice man - but I am just a little reserved about a man who calls his son Jermajesty


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

Celt said:
			
		

> He is apparently a very nice man - but I am just a little reserved about a man who calls his son Jermajesty



He's got one called Dave too if that makes any difference


----------



## exosculate (Jan 28, 2007)

OK who wants to predict the order of evictions?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 28, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> OK who wants to predict the order of evictions?



 my guess is first out - Danielle, 
then Ian,
 Dirk,
 Jack,
Shilpa,
  and the winner will be Jermaine


----------



## girasol (Jan 28, 2007)

Go Dirk!

(yes, I'm fickle)


----------



## jiggajagga (Jan 28, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> OK who wants to predict the order of evictions?



dan
jack
ian
Jermanie
Dirk
Shilpa


----------



## zoooo (Jan 28, 2007)

Danielle
Jack
Jermaine
Ian
Shilpa
Dirk


----------



## han (Jan 28, 2007)

I want Jermaine to win - but I wouldn't mind if Shilpa won either....but would definitely prefer Jermaine!

He's gorgeous! 

Manly - gentle - kind - cute ------ahhhhh


----------



## exosculate (Jan 28, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> I want Jermaine to win - but I wouldn't mind if Shilpa won either....but would definitely prefer Jermaine!
> 
> He's gorgeous!
> 
> Manly - gentle - kind - cute ------ahhhhh




Yeah but han - whats your order for eviction. I'm sure on the first three but cant make my mind up on the order of the last three.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

Danielle
Jack
Ian
Jermaine
Shilpa
Dirk

Not really bothered about the order of the top 3. As long as Danielle goes out first tonight...


----------



## jiggajagga (Jan 28, 2007)

I want Shilpa or Dirk to win because at least they have personality, style, experience, wit, wisdom, etc etc, and not just georgeous tits or legs or a six pack!!
It will make a pleasant change if Dirk does win. I would be nice for an older man to win in this 'Brave New World'

Question: I seem to remember a couple of gay men in the house over the series. Has there ever been a lesbian in the house?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 28, 2007)

Kitten was.

And millions of girls who claimed to be bisexual in order to titillate men. If that helps?

Or do you just mean the celeb version.


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Kitten was.
> 
> And millions of girls who claimed to be bisexual in order to titillate men. If that helps?
> 
> Or do you just mean the celeb version.



and anna.  lesbian nun.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 28, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Kitten was.
> 
> .


and there was Anna from the first series.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 28, 2007)

And that bald girl... Nicola?


----------



## jiggajagga (Jan 28, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Kitten was.
> Or do you just mean the celeb version.



Sorry, yes I did mean celeb. I wasn't asking for titilation by the way, just wondered about equality and all that.
With the life I've had I'd rather have a good cack by the way! You havent got to cuddle it after and tell it how much you love it!


----------



## academia (Jan 28, 2007)

Can't think of many sleb lesbians? Can you?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

On a whim i bought Dirk's book 'confessions of a Kamikaze Cowboy' and have juts finished reading it. It gives a good insight into his thought processes, but i am left wondering exactly why he decided to go into BB.

Considering how much he believes his macrobiotic diet has brought him good health and cured his prostrate cancer i can't believe how he has managed to calmly sit watching Danielle munching chicken nuggets and chips, pop and ice cream and stayed relatively silent about it.

After reading about his life and beliefs surrounding the ying and yang of foodstuffs i think he deserves a medal for being so laid back with some of the housemetes he's been forced to live with. Especially the ones who just thought his rice and beans diet was cause for hilarity.

We haven't really seen the spiritual side in BB that i've been reading about the last few days...


----------



## zoooo (Jan 28, 2007)

I can't either!

Except for the stalwart obviouses KD Lang and Ellen.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 28, 2007)

Is it the final tonight`?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Is it the final tonight`?



Aye tis tonight  

BBLB (the repeat of earlier today) has just started on E4


----------



## citygirl (Jan 28, 2007)

danielle(i got the highest I.Q)
jack
dirk
ian
jermaine
shilpa


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 28, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Is it the final tonight`?



It is indeed-and I'll be watching Louis Theroux on BBC2...thank fuck CBB is ending tonight.


----------



## lemontop (Jan 28, 2007)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Sorry, yes I did mean celeb.



Sue Perkins (her out of Mel and Sue) was on it ages ago but not sure if that was before or after Rhona Cameron outed her in the jungle. 

too much celeb knowledge


----------



## zoooo (Jan 28, 2007)

I loves Sue. I thought she'd always been out?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 28, 2007)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> It is indeed-and I'll be watching Louis Theroux on BBC2...thank fuck CBB is ending tonight.




~I think im gonna watch trial and retribution instead


----------



## rocketman (Jan 28, 2007)

Here we go.....


----------



## Urbane Worrier (Jan 28, 2007)

When is it on?


----------



## lemontop (Jan 28, 2007)

Urbane Worrier said:
			
		

> When is it on?



It's on now. I reckon

Danielle & Jack (joint eviction)
Ian
Dirk
Shilpa
Jermaine


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL at the TV movies they did, but i wanted to see the Bollywood one and the romantic comedy (Dirk & Shilpa)


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 28, 2007)

Why so much booing of Shilpa?   

Jermaine to win, for sure.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 28, 2007)

Didn't quite get that myself...although I missed last nights CBB.....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2007)

6th eviction *oddsflash*!

Jack: 1.71
Danielle: 2.32


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

OOOOhhhhhhhh 'citing

Wait for it......

YESSSSSSSSSSS 

It's Jack and Danielle first 

Plenty of booing there....and security.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Jan 28, 2007)

Is it the hour of hate then?


You wouldn't think that we had a genocidal racist in 10 Downing Street, the way some people had been going on about this silly little madam.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 28, 2007)

Blair would have been voted out weeks ago though.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2007)

TO WIN *oddsflash!*

Shilpa: 1.35
JJ: 4.4
Dirk: 29.0
Ian: 100.0

Jack looks a bit shell-shocked, Danielle doesn't really seem to understand how far the story's gone. Hey-ho.

Good track for Jack's best bits, bet he doesn't get it.


----------



## Urbane Worrier (Jan 28, 2007)

lemontop said:
			
		

> It's on now. I reckon


What channel?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 28, 2007)

"Whooooooooooooooooooooo are you?!"   LOL  


Channel 4 ya plum


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 28, 2007)

Why didn't they show any clips of Danielle being a two-faced twister?  They had plenty to choose from...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 28, 2007)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> You wouldn't think that we had a genocidal racist in 10 Downing Street, the way some people had been going on about this silly little madam.


Most of us can tell the difference between a reality show and international affairs, mate.  You seem to be getting them mixed up.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Jack looks a bit shell-shocked, Danielle doesn't really seem to understand how far the story's gone. Hey-ho.
> 
> Good track for Jack's best bits, bet he doesn't get it.



The little Jack actually did say was reasonable. I totally LOL'd at the track choice for his 'story'

Danielle on the other hand just thought that what girls do when the get together...It figures that she would say that really.

I wonder if Shilpa, Dirk and JJ will get 'best bits' instead of 'your story'


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

Awww. I'm pleased Ian got cheers


----------



## lemontop (Jan 28, 2007)

Just realized Ian's the first one to come out to cheers


----------



## rocketman (Jan 28, 2007)

Ian out next - huge cheers, we all like him 'cos he's a decent human being. First nice eviction for ages. Ian take a bow, you acquitted yourself marvellously.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2007)

S'nice to have someone cheered finally. 'Citin'.
Well done Ian, shame you didn't grab your moment.

Now here's where things get interesting. I'm looking at a loss on this thanks to the Goody clan starting WWIII with India while I was at work, but you never know...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Ian take a bow, you acquitted yourself marvellously.



Ian...no longer that (H) wanker from steps 

He loved the tasks. He is a bit Butlin's though isn't he  

LOL Davinas just called him 'a bit buff'


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2007)

Fair play to Ian, an honest interview and he knows his weaknesses.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 28, 2007)

A good lad, that Ian, he can pop round for tea any time he likes - as could any of the remaining HMs. It's a shame, really, that only the last hour or so of the show is worth watching, now we have lost the 'interference'.


----------



## lemontop (Jan 28, 2007)

His face was a treat when he was waiting to see whether he'd be cheered or not  Who's next?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2007)

Dirk now trading at 40's to win. The market seems fairly certain that he's out next...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 28, 2007)

Aw, what a lovely guy Ian is.  And I wouldn't have said that a few weeks ago!

BTW - remember when Davina was showing us round the house on the 1st day, and she showed us a slot in the wall?  She said it was for viewers to fax (moderated) questions to the housemates?  Never got mentioned again, did it?     Wonder why?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

lemontop said:
			
		

> His face was a treat when he was waiting to see whether he'd be cheered or not  Who's next?



Could be any of them. I like all of them. I'm thinking Jermaine is next....


----------



## Urbane Worrier (Jan 28, 2007)

*I ain't got a telly (just remembered)*

Hey! *rocketman* and *Lisarocket* are you by any chance related?


----------



## lemontop (Jan 28, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> BTW - remember when Davina was showing us round the house on the 1st day, and she showed us a slot in the wall?  She said it was for viewers to fax (moderated) questions to the housemates?  Never got mentioned again, did it?     Wonder why?



They did that last night, showed it on bblb earlier, only saw one question to Jermaine tho.


----------



## lemontop (Jan 28, 2007)

Why the hell are they booing Shilpa?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

Urbane Worrier said:
			
		

> Hey! *rocketman* and *Lisarocket* are you by any chance related?



Oooh. How could you tell. He's my mum  

Heh Dirk still had time fo a one liner or two before he went 

His one-liner thread on Digital Spy has been hilarious 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=509402&highlight=maestro


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2007)

Market suspended at 1.24 Shilpa, 5.1 JJ.

To be honest I think Dirk summed it up well there - Shilpa deserves to win because she tried hard and made the effort. JJ made the odd telling contribution but did tend to just sit back and pray for it all to be over.
My book wants JJ to win, but I'm very happy for Shilpa to come through.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 28, 2007)

Shilpa wins!


I wasn't even watching...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 28, 2007)

Yayyyyyyy!

I liked all the top three. 

Hope Shilpa doesn't get booed though.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

Jermaine's parting words to Shilpa...

'kindness is a strength'

It's the triumph of good


----------



## lemontop (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow i really thought Jermaine would win.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2007)

There's a real possibility that Shilpa - the winner - could be booed on the way out imo. Really, really stupid and I hope it doesn't happen.
Sound cuts maybe?


----------



## Groucho (Jan 28, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> There's a real possibility that Shilpa - the winner - could be booed on the way out imo. Really, really stupid and I hope it doesn't happen.
> Sound cuts maybe?



Although it does seem that racists can't muster that many votes outside of Barking & Dagenham!


----------



## Urbane Worrier (Jan 28, 2007)

No mention of the 'white trash' comment then.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 28, 2007)

What a fix  

Jermaine has been robbed  

I hope the stuck up little madam gets booed loudly.


----------



## unusual_solid (Jan 28, 2007)

i weep tears of happiness and change my mind about the vacuousness of those that have entered the house even if i have run out of rizla. isn't that jermaine such a top bloke.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 28, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> What a fix
> 
> Jermaine has been robbed
> 
> I hope the stuck up little madam gets booed loudly.



You must have missed Danielle's eviction, then - don't worry, she was..


----------



## rocketman (Jan 28, 2007)

unusual_solid said:
			
		

> i weep tears of happiness and change my mind about the vacuousness of those that have entered the house even if i have run out of rizla. isn't that jermaine such a top bloke.



He's the wisest bloke we've seen on telly for ages.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

Urbane Worrier said:
			
		

> No mention of the 'white trash' comment then.



The 'white trash' comment was totally taken out of context. Give it a rest will ya


----------



## Urbane Worrier (Jan 28, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> The 'white trash' comment was totally taken out of context. Give it a rest will ya


He could quite easily have said trailer trash.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 28, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> The 'white trash' comment was totally taken out of context. Give it a rest will ya



innit 



> "She's a star, so she has a following and a fan base her mother doesn't. She does not care and I don't want to go like this, it was referred to her, they bought up the word white trash and I don't want to bring that up, and I wouldn't call her that because she's a human being."


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2007)

Shilpa won with 63% of the total vote, an absolute landslide in the end...


----------



## Groucho (Jan 28, 2007)

Urbane Worrier said:
			
		

> white trash



White trash?!  

white trash.  Who you calling white trash?


----------



## unusual_solid (Jan 28, 2007)

the post mortem heh heh

will any of it carry on or will they all be forgotten by tuesday?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 28, 2007)

well i haven't watched it in about 10 days, but just tuned in to see shilpa's reactions then. As annoying as she might have been, that was a dignified and considerate and just thoroughly fucking decent way to behave


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 28, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> well i haven't watched it in about 10 days, but just tuned in to see shilpa's reactions then. As annoying as she might have been, that was a dignified and considerate and just thoroughly fucking decent way to behave



I can't stand the girl at all, but I'd have to agree.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm still not watching it but that was a thoroughly decent and forgiving and modest reaction. Her tale about losing a mod girl mod boy comp confused: huh?  what the fuck is that? Tell us more...what a crap interviewer) and being rejected as a model kinda suggests she's not as stuck up as some have suggested either.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

Shilpa was very dignified.

Initially i was surprised that they didn't show her the news reports, but maybe they didn't want her to break down on screen.

Strange. They didn't show Dirk or Jermaine the news stuff either....


----------



## unusual_solid (Jan 28, 2007)

can't wait for dawn of the dead now :thumb:


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2007)

So in conclusion I'd say that was a potentially excellent CBB hamstrung from day 3 by the idiotic insertion of the Goody clan. From then on (aside from Leo and Donny showing sense and doing a runner) it was depressing garbage.
The final few days showed what it could have been like all along - shame...

Good interview from Shilpa, I'm glad she won despite the financial hit I took when Jade declared war on India while I was away for a few days. Lol etc etc.


----------



## Groucho (Jan 28, 2007)

unusual_solid said:
			
		

> can't wait for dawn of the dead now :thumb:



More zombies?! You can't get enough!


----------



## rocketman (Jan 28, 2007)

Good that. It's great to be so happy with all of the top four. And for dignity and respect, and good one too to the GBP, voting for the qualities that are good and kind and tolerant in this world. Kindness is power.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

Russell's got them all (apart from Jo and Jade*) on BBBM at the mo.

Heh  He's just shown Leo the fuck off thing he did to the camera and Ians 'cry wank'.

* Ooohhh and Danielle...


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 28, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> voting for the qualities that are good and kind and tolerant in this world. Kindness is power.


----------



## maximilian ping (Jan 28, 2007)

i think the interviews with the final 3 and the edited highlights and way they dealt with the racism/bullying has vindicated Ch4

to think tessa jowell was saying 'turn it off' shows up what fuckwits politicians are


----------



## jiggajagga (Jan 28, 2007)

What was it a bloke hanging about said about 2007 yrs ago?
Oh yes....
*IT IS ACCOMPLISHED.*

Class, style, quality and dignity comes through.
Proud to be British again
Nuff Said!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 28, 2007)

I wanted Jermaine to win, I heart him alot. Shilpa was so beautifully mature though, well done to her.

I'm actually very proud of the UK population. Three non Brits in the final three, two non-whites and a non-white winner. I think Jermaine should have beaten Shilpa, she may have won for sympathy reasons. Having said all that its a good sign this result and I feel quite moved by it to be honest.

Well done Brits. We are far from the damaged people the horrible witches have suggested.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2007)

Russell Brand: "I just want to get through this show without Donny getting off with Leo's wife!"
Oohh...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 28, 2007)

lemontop said:
			
		

> They did that last night, showed it on bblb earlier, only saw one question to Jermaine tho.


Did they?  Stupid time to do it...when they knew it wouldn't make the final primetime programme.

Well, I'd have been happy with Shilpa or Jermaine as the winner.  But I thought Shilpa behaved beautifully.  Well done her.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

Russell is playing down his dicksacks and ballbags in the presence of Shilpa...and Jermaine


Where is Danielle


----------



## rocketman (Jan 28, 2007)

Does this mean that the GBP now want a culture defined by the perception of Ian, the wit of Dirk, the wisdom of Jermaine, and the grace and the dignity of Shilpa? That we no longer want the destructive energy of Jade and flatulence of Danielle? I do have hope.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 28, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Where is Danielle


Talking strategy with her agent, I don't doubt.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 28, 2007)

Or in the bogs crying about Teddy maybe?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

Awww. Dirk will never live that porn joke down  

What's Carole's problem bringing up 'Cleo's middle-aged cleavage'


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 28, 2007)

> Or in the bogs crying about Teddy maybe?



Yes, maybe.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 28, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Where is Danielle




And Jade and Jo.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 28, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> And Jade and Jo.


Maybe Jade is beating up Danielle, and Jo is laughing behind a cushion...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Or in the bogs crying about Teddy maybe?



Hmmm. That will be the biggest upset for her. Her lifeline to shopping has been cut. She's flatlining as we speak...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2007)

Christ on a bike, how "unable to let things go" is Cleo? Will she stalk Dirk all the way back to America?
What was it? "I've just met your lovely, beautiful son, and he's everything you wish you were". WOAH there Cleo... Dirk looked slightly nervous.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 28, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Christ on a bike, how "unable to let things go" is Cleo? Will she stalk Dirk all the way back to America?
> What was it? "I've just met your lovely, beautiful son, and he's everything you wish you were". WOAH there Cleo... Dirk looked slightly nervous.



I like the way Dirk refused to be drawn into a menopausal woman and her faded aider/abeter Carole Malone's attempt at pissing on his bonfire. I reckon with Carole's inspirational understanding of the nation's spirit, she's probably on her way to the dole queue. Just hope for her sake Cleo doesn't end up on t'other side of the counter, I know her type.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 28, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Christ on a bike, how "unable to let things go" is Cleo? Will she stalk Dirk all the way back to America?
> What was it? "I've just met your lovely, beautiful son, and he's everything you wish you were". WOAH there Cleo... Dirk looked slightly nervous.



Was very scary. Donny was more erudite then her....or Carole

....and that's saying something


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 28, 2007)

*Bah!*

heo's watching 'Dawn of the dead' so once again, I'm missing out..._damn him_ and his superior taste in television!


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 28, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Russell is playing down his dicksacks and ballbags in the presence of Shilpa...and Jermaine
> 
> 
> Where is Danielle



I thought that, considering that the 3 winners were all from outside the UK and all had remarked on the profanity used in the house, we could really have done without Russell to finish it off. How can the GBP be shocked at the way that those girls showed the UK up to foreign housemates, on the one hand, and accept profanity from one of their own TV presenters on the other. I don't like BBBM at all - I thought it would be different tonight.

I think, given the statement that Danielle's family gave to the papers a few days ago, they probably took her straight home rather than subject her to a possible confrontation from Russell.

Was I hearing things, or did someone suggest that Jack should be given a TV show??


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 28, 2007)

ZAMB said:
			
		

> the statement that Danielle's family gave to the papers a few days ago,


What was that?


----------



## clandestino (Jan 28, 2007)

ZAMB said:
			
		

> I thought that, considering that the 3 winners were all from outside the UK and all had remarked on the profanity used in the house, we could really have done without Russell to finish it off. How can the GBP be shocked at the way that those girls showed the UK up to foreign housemates, on the one hand, and accept profanity from one of their own TV presenters on the other.



I agree. The dicksacks thing is plain embarrasing - it's a shame because under all the idiocy, there's an intelligent, articulate guy somewhere in Russell Brand. I wish he'd stop behaving like a twat.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> under all the idiocy, there's an intelligent, articulate guy somewhere in Russell Brand.


Really?  It's well hidden, then.

He's a mumbling twat, in my opinion.


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 29, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Christ on a bike, how "unable to let things go" is Cleo? Will she stalk Dirk all the way back to America?
> What was it? "I've just met your lovely, beautiful son, and he's everything you wish you were". WOAH there Cleo... Dirk looked slightly nervous.



He's right to be - would you want her getting her manky claws into your son? Explains the way she played up to Jack in the house though - she likes men half her age [or less]. Good thing Dirk lives out in the wilds though - he said his house was really hard to find.

She said in an interview a few days ago that she was going to help Dirk find work here - like he needs her help.


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 29, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> What was that?



http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/mo....danielle_lloyds_family_release_statement.php

Sorry, I thought it had been posted here already.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Jan 29, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> I hate Cleo and I love Dirk. is this unusual?



Agreed


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 29, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> I like the way Dirk refused to be drawn into a menopausal woman and her faded aider/abeter Carole Malone's attempt at pissing on his bonfire. I reckon with Carole's inspirational understanding of the nation's spirit, she's probably on her way to the dole queue. Just hope for her sake Cleo doesn't end up on t'other side of the counter, I know her type.



I just saw this, and realised that Carole had started her attack on Dirk today [supposedly on Cleo's behalf] while he was still in the house. It explains why she was saying those things tonight. I agree with you about Carole's insight and understanding - I bet they really hate the fact that he came third, while they were both kicked out.



> Carole: "Dirk's a selfish misogynist"
> Day 26, 11:16 UTC - by Daniel Kilkelly
> 
> Carole Malone has described Dirk Benedict as a "selfish misogynist".
> ...



http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds12192.html


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2007)

ZAMB said:
			
		

> http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/mo....danielle_lloyds_family_release_statement.php
> 
> Sorry, I thought it had been posted here already.


It possibly was, but this is a _biiiig_ thread!   

The only bit I saw in the press was this: "_F*** off home' is a term frequently used sometimes as an insult and sometimes in a jovial fashion between young people today._  (To which I pointed out that this is a very far fetched explanation).


----------



## meg116 (Jan 29, 2007)

"the 47-year-old has claimed that Dirk once told her that he believed women should stay at home with their children rather than going to work, and had no time for her when she disagreed with his views."


Yes I totally agree with dirk. Women should stay at home and bring up there children. Thats what mothers do its our role in life. If more women stayed at home there will be less problems than there are now in this moneydriven, greedy society we live in. 
I loved dirk, he was funny and spoke alot of sense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     :


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2007)

I got a ticket for the wrap party - does anyone have any messages for the housemates?


----------



## girasol (Jan 29, 2007)

meg116 said:
			
		

> "the 47-year-old has claimed that Dirk once told her that he believed women should stay at home with their children rather than going to work, and had no time for her when she disagreed with his views."
> 
> 
> Yes I totally agree with dirk. Women should stay at home and bring up there children. Thats what mothers do its our role in life. If more women stayed at home there will be less problems than there are now in this moneydriven, greedy society we live in.
> I loved dirk, he was funny and spoke alot of sense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:



Oh my fucking God.  

I really hope you're trolling  

I like Cleo and Dirk.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 29, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I wanted Jermaine to win, I heart him alot. Shilpa was so beautifully mature though, well done to her.
> 
> I'm actually very proud of the UK population. Three non Brits in the final three, two non-whites and a non-white winner. I think Jermaine should have beaten Shilpa, she may have won for sympathy reasons. Having said all that its a good sign this result and I feel quite moved by it to be honest.
> 
> Well done Brits. We are far from the damaged people the horrible witches have suggested.



I'm really getting sick and tired of this 'What image does it present' stuff.  If anyone outside the UK is stupid enough to think 3 peoples words and actions are an extension of 60 million, their opinion isn't worth listening to.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jan 29, 2007)

ZAMB said:
			
		

> I thought that, considering that the 3 winners were all from outside the UK and all had remarked on the profanity used in the house, we could really have done without Russell to finish it off. How can the GBP be shocked at the way that those girls showed the UK up to foreign housemates, on the one hand, and accept profanity from one of their own TV presenters on the other. I don't like BBBM at all - I thought it would be different tonight.
> 
> I think, given the statement that Danielle's family gave to the papers a few days ago, they probably took her straight home rather than subject her to a possible confrontation from Russell.
> 
> Was I hearing things, or did someone suggest that Jack should be given a TV show??



Profanity aside, Russell has acted quite responsibly with some of the things he has said on the show ie to leave off the mob mentality, mainly to the baiting morons/arselickers they ask on to that show.


----------



## newbie (Jan 29, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I'm really getting sick and tired of this 'What image does it present' stuff.  If anyone outside the UK is stupid enough to think 3 peoples words and actions are an extension of 60 million, their opinion isn't worth listening to.



as a southern softy living in a very multi-ethnic area I know little about the north, but I've been wondering how the result, and the scale of the voting, has been playing in ethnically divided towns.  Does anyone know?

Although the signals it sends outside the country are important- (we should all rejoice that trade relations with India will be ok again and they can buy tanks and bombs without this row getting in the way!)- the result may isolate homegrown racists and hopefully put a spring in the step of those who are racially discriminated against.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 29, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I got a ticket for the wrap party - does anyone have any messages for the housemates?



Could you ask Carole Malone's editor if he needs a columnist?


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 29, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I'm really getting sick and tired of this 'What image does it present' stuff.  If anyone outside the UK is stupid enough to think 3 peoples words and actions are an extension of 60 million, their opinion isn't worth listening to.



well said


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 29, 2007)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Class, style, quality and dignity comes through.
> Proud to be British again
> Nuff Said!



The top three were two Americans and an Indian - is the nation meant to give itself a slap on the back 'coz of that?


----------



## jiggajagga (Jan 29, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> The top three were two Americans and an Indian - is the nation meant to give itself a slap on the back 'coz of that?



No! The part of the nation who had the wit and wisdom to put away any racist undertones and vote for the best qualities. regardless of colour or creed.
If Jade had won I would have slit my own throat in despair of what the nation was becoming!!!


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 29, 2007)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> No! The part of the nation who had the wit and wisdom to put away any racist undertones and vote for the best qualities. regardless of colour or creed.
> If Jade had won I would have slit my own throat in despair of what the nation was becoming!!!



Less than 10% of the population gave enough of a fuck about Big Brother to watch the final, presumably a much smaller percentage actually voted, I don't think the vote can be taken as a national referendum on what a lovely and tolerant bunch of people we all are!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 29, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Less than 10% of the population gave enough of a fuck about Big Brother to watch the final, presumably a much smaller percentage actually voted, I don't think the vote can be taken as a national referendum on what a lovely and tolerant bunch of people we all are!



Political opinion polls are based on 1500 people and are claimed to have a +/-3% error rating.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 29, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I'm really getting sick and tired of this 'What image does it present' stuff.  If anyone outside the UK is stupid enough to think 3 peoples words and actions are an extension of 60 million, their opinion isn't worth listening to.




Of course it represent something, that talented well liked people will win regardless of nationality/ethnic origin. The votes of many tens of thousands of people mean more than your silly opinion. 

But then I remember you from other BB threads, always popping up on race related issues I seem to recall.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 29, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> well said




Oh yes well said.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 29, 2007)

Thank fuck it's over. Let's hope Channel 4 do the decent thing and bury it for ever more.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 29, 2007)

The samples in polls are generally based on a more or less random selection of the population - whereas voters in the CBB final had to be people who actively sought out the opportunity to vote, and part with their hard-earned to do so, so I don't think their opinions can in any way be generalised to represent the overwhelming majority of the population who didn't give a shit about CBB.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 29, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> The samples in polls are generally based on a more or less random selection of the population - whereas voters in the CBB final had to be people who actively sought out the opportunity to vote, and part with their hard-earned to do so, so I don't think their opinions can in any way be generalised to represent the overwhelming majority of the population who didn't give a shit about CBB.




Maybe, they aren't totally unrepresentative either though.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 29, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Maybe, they aren't totally unrepresentative either though.



I don't know anyone who takes it all seriously enough to actually want to spend money voting for a winner - or anyone who admits to it, at least - I thought the people ringing those phone lines were all 13-year-old girls or something.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 29, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> I don't know anyone who takes it all seriously enough to actually want to spend money voting for a winner - or anyone who admits to it, at least - I thought the people ringing those phone lines were all 13-year-old girls or something.




I suspect its much broader than that. But even if it were primarily as you state - it still bodes well for the future.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 29, 2007)

If the Celebrity Big Brother winner is a barometer of what the country's going to be like in the future, then I'm damn glad Bez won it a couple of years back!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 29, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> If the Celebrity Big Brother winner is a barometer of what the country's going to be like in the future, then I'm damn glad Bez won it a couple of years back!




I took Bez winning to be a good sign too.


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 29, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> It possibly was, but this is a _biiiig_ thread!
> 
> The only bit I saw in the press was this: "_F*** off home' is a term frequently used sometimes as an insult and sometimes in a jovial fashion between young people today._  (To which I pointed out that this is a very far fetched explanation).



They did themselves a big diservice by highlighting each of her racist comments and trying to explain them away. The explanations were pathetic and made the whole thing seem even worse, somehow. But people forget quickly - I bet her modelling career/her relationship with Teddy are back up and running in no time.

Look at Jade - she made a fortune out of being on BB - even though people detested her when she was on and she was evicted.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 29, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Of course it represent something, that talented well liked people will win regardless of nationality/ethnic origin. The votes of many tens of thousands of people mean more than your silly opinion.
> 
> But then I remember you from other BB threads, always popping up on race related issues I seem to recall.



quick it's another BNP'er, isn't it about time you unmasked him


----------



## newbie (Jan 29, 2007)

ZAMB said:
			
		

> They did themselves a big diservice by highlighting each of her racist comments and trying to explain them away. The explanations were pathetic and made the whole thing seem even worse, somehow. But people forget quickly - I bet her modelling career/her relationship with Teddy are back up and running in no time.



I doubt if she'll forget quickly.

there's been a hint of the South African Truth & Reconciliation process about all this, as offenders are forced to face up to their actions and seek (generously given) amnesty from the victim, amidst widespread public disgrace. When it's over they can get on with their lives, knowing that the disgrace will always be there, in the background.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 29, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> quick it's another BNP'er, isn't it about time you unmasked him




I was actually going to say that the IWCA obsession with the white working class makes you sound like the BNP. You're like the swappies are with Islam in reverse. 

I can hardly tell the difference. Which is why I thought you were one earlier in this thread.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 29, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> quick it's another BNP'er, isn't it about time you unmasked him




I actually do suspect sympathies in his case, not membership. I've suspected BNP connected posters 5 times in the last few months. Two were BNPers, 2 were IWCA and this chap who I think is dubious.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 29, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I was actually going to say that the IWCA obsession with the white working class makes you sound like the BNP. You're like the swappies are with Islam in reverse.



terrible analogy

but i'll run with it if you want to, firstly give me some examples of this obsession with white working class? 

IWCA is still a fairly embroynic organisation, and as such, it's activity so far has been in areas where it's members and supporters actualy live in, issues that arise are issues its members are confronted with day in day out in everyday life,not some fancy starryeyed useless notions of playing at revolution to pass the time of day. if these areas happen to have a higher proportion of white people, than say brixton, so what? should the strategy be to parachute in, lollipop's in hand to areas where they have no connection with and no base (and even no right), just to satisfy a few frightened liberals who think they are racists? they're not the SWP/Respect, so they don't do that, which demonstrates the bankruptcy of your analogy rather well i think



> I can hardly tell the difference. Which is why I thought you were one earlier in this thread.



i'd say that says more about your politics than it does about the IWCA to be honest, if you can't tell the difference between a driving principle of working class self organisation without mediation from outside paternalistic trots/liberals, and a politics which has as it's goal the subjugation of the working class, and it's subordination to an ideal based on uniting all classes behind reactionary concepts like the nation, blood & honour, then frankly that's not a problem of the IWCA's


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2007)

Ild like to be the offical last in/out/bin fooker . i think cbb was wrong but it did bring a lot of closet things to life  , so maybe we can learn ? (((hopes)))) but can we take it to other threads please ??? cbb was a let down , we all knew shilpa would win , and fairplay to her but its over now , can we leave it alone and not dignify endemol....?



please


----------



## exosculate (Jan 29, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> Ild like to be the offical last in/out/bin fooker . i think cbb was wrong but it did bring a lot of closet things to life  , so maybe we can learn ? (((hopes)))) but can we take it to other threads please ??? cbb was a let down , we all knew shilpa would win , and fairplay to her but its over now , can we leave it alone and not dignify endemol....?
> 
> 
> 
> please




riscast!


----------



## exosculate (Jan 29, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> terrible analogy
> 
> but i'll run with it if you want to, firstly give me some examples of this obsession with white working class?
> 
> ...



I'm not saying I'm right, I'm saying thats how it feels as a slightly removed casual observer. When reading stuff in the other place.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> riscast!


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 29, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm not saying I'm right, I'm saying thats how it feels as a slightly removed casual observer. When reading stuff in the other place.



not sure i understand your last sentence


----------



## exosculate (Jan 29, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> not sure i understand your last sentence




The board that is your main place of discourse of course.


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 29, 2007)

For me there is one good memory anyway


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 29, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> The samples in polls are generally based on a more or less random selection of the population - whereas voters in the CBB final had to be people who actively sought out the opportunity to vote, and part with their hard-earned to do so, so I don't think their opinions can in any way be generalised to represent the overwhelming majority of the population who didn't give a shit about CBB.



Yes.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 29, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> The board that is your main place of discourse of course.



which is a board made up of trots, anarkisseds, scottish & irish nationalists, iwca types, and a heap of other non aligned people, and the only thing you see from that is some kind of white supremicism

i admire your research capabilities


----------



## exosculate (Jan 29, 2007)

The Sick Anchor said:
			
		

> which is a board made up of trots, anarkisseds, scottish & irish nationalists, iwca types, and a heap of other non aligned people, and the only thing you see from that is some kind of white supremicism
> 
> i admire your research capabilities




I am aware of who the IWCA people are over there, enough of them anyway.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 29, 2007)

ZAMB said:
			
		

> For me there is one good memory anyway





That is definitely the best bit.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 29, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> That is definitely the best bit.


----------



## The Sick Anchor (Jan 29, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I am aware of who the IWCA people are over there, enough of them anyway.






			
				the sick anchor said:
			
		

> but i'll run with it if you want to, firstly give me some examples of this obsession with white working class?



any luck on hunting down these examples of obsession?

i'm assuming you're not just resorting to lazy second analysis and this is something concrete you've seen/witnessed/experienced

and try to bear this in mind whilst doing so



> IWCA is still a fairly embroynic organisation, and as such, it's activity so far has been in areas where it's members and supporters actualy live in, issues that arise are issues its members are confronted with day in day out in everyday life,not some fancy starryeyed useless notions of playing at revolution to pass the time of day. if these areas happen to have a higher proportion of white people, than say brixton, so what? should the strategy be to parachute in, lollipop's in hand to areas where they have no connection with and no base (and even no right), just to satisfy a few frightened liberals who think they are racists? they're not the SWP/Respect, so they don't do that, which demonstrates the bankruptcy of your analogy rather well i think


----------



## moomoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Did anyone see Jo on GMTV this morning?  Bloody awful to watch.....


----------



## hiphop_lad (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes. I think it's way over hyped by the media though, it's stupid. How come Jermaine Jackson gets away with calling Jade * White Trash* thats never picked up is it? it's been blown way out of hand.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 30, 2007)

hiphop_lad said:
			
		

> Yes. I think it's way over hyped by the media though, it's stupid. How come Jermaine Jackson gets away with calling Jade * White Trash* thats never picked up is it? it's been blown way out of hand.




i agree sort of, but some good has come of it.......shilpa today has said it wasnt black v white  it was good v bad, and she tooke her kit off just to tell us so in the red tops 

tidy first post .....not!!!

try saying hello....we dont bite


----------



## pk (Jan 30, 2007)

hiphop_lad said:
			
		

> Yes. I think it's way over hyped by the media though, it's stupid. How come Jermaine Jackson gets away with calling Jade * White Trash* thats never picked up is it? it's been blown way out of hand.



Leo Sayer said it first.

And he was right.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Did anyone see Jo on GMTV this morning?  Bloody awful to watch.....



Why what did she say?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 30, 2007)

hiphop_lad said:
			
		

> Yes. I think it's way over hyped by the media though, it's stupid. How come Jermaine Jackson gets away with calling Jade * White Trash* thats never picked up is it? it's been blown way out of hand.



That's not what actually happened though. The 'White Trash' claim just runs and runs, and was pure bullshit from the start. In addition to which, did you see Jermaine bully anybody?

In any case - if you want my opinion - Jade Goody and crew are white trash, they make me ashamed to be British, not because of their class, but because of their self-inflicted ignorance.

Shilpa to win! Oh..she did...well, that's that then, most of the UK agrees.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 30, 2007)

This is quite sad.

.

You'd have to be made of stone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> This is quite sad.
> 
> .
> 
> You'd have to be made of stone.



Oh god, that presenter... I feel like this is an episode of The Day Today...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Oh god, that presenter... I feel like this is an episode of The Day Today...


Indeed - you can't help but feel for her - if she's in that state, how is Danielle? I didn't see her exit interview - how did she cope in it and with the boos?


----------



## Structaural (Jan 30, 2007)

Bit rich of The Sun to berate Jade for use of Shilpa Popadum and then call the snooker palyer Ding Junhui: 'Pot Noodle' in a subsequent issue. Fucking wankers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Bit rich of The Sun to berate Jade for use of Shilpa Popadum and then call the snooker palyer Ding Junhui: 'Pot Noodle' in a subsequent issue. Fucking wankers.


I know - have you seen their lead story today? Hypocritical bastards


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 30, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Bit rich of The Sun to berate Jade for use of Shilpa Popadum and then call the snooker palyer Ding Junhui: 'Pot Noodle' in a subsequent issue. Fucking wankers.




Makes me want to puke...


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 30, 2007)

lol!

the sun in 'we're a bunch of hypocrytical wankers' shocker. no shit?!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 30, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> That's not what actually happened though. The 'White Trash' claim just runs and runs, and was pure bullshit from the start. In addition to which, did you see Jermaine bully anybody?
> 
> In any case - if you want my opinion - Jade Goody and crew are white trash, they make me ashamed to be British, not because of their class, but because of their self-inflicted ignorance.
> 
> Shilpa to win! Oh..she did...well, that's that then, most of the UK agrees.



that makes you as bad as the harpies imo......


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 30, 2007)

hiphop_lad said:
			
		

> Yes. I think it's way over hyped by the media though, it's stupid. How come Jermaine Jackson gets away with calling Jade * White Trash* thats never picked up is it? it's been blown way out of hand.



Because he didn't. He said that is an unpleasant term he disagrees with. But the sort of person who uses it, might well use it with regard to Jade. Hardly controversial, if you ask me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Indeed - you can't help but feel for her - if she's in that state, how is Danielle? I didn't see her exit interview - how did she cope in it and with the boos?



You think that's genuine?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 30, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> You think that's genuine?



I know what you mean, id say the lack of make up, baring how she spent most of her time putting it on, was staged and how she was dresed,,,,,,to give off that...Whaoa im having a break down mode, to gain sympathy


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, id say the lack of make up, baring how she spent most of her time putting it on, was staged and how she was dresed,,,,,,to give off that...Whaoa im having a break down mode, to gain sympathy



I'm not a 100% but something about it looked forced to me. I've known a few people that can get themselves into that state just by thinking about sad stuff and breathing fast (to hyperventilate which helps make the crying look more real). I'm just cynical enough to think Poor Little Jo...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> You think that's genuine?


Yes - I'm not yet that cynical


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 30, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I'm not a 100% but something about it looked forced to me. I've known a few people that can get themselves into that state just by thinking about sad stuff and breathing fast (to hyperventilate which helps make the crying look more real). I'm just cynical enough to think Poor Little Jo...




i didnt watch it all, did she fully blub??? i only saw the rocking back and for mode


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> i didnt watch it all, did she fully blub??? i only saw the rocking back and for mode



I watched the whole thing on the YouTube link posted above...just watched it again and finding it really hard to drum up any sympathy for her. It just looks like bollox to me...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 30, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> This is quite sad.
> 
> .
> 
> You'd have to be made of stone.



This is it...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 30, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> This is quite sad.
> 
> .
> 
> You'd have to be made of stone.




That is horrible. This will have fizzled away in a few weeks, why don't endemol look after her properly?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 30, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I watched the whole thing on the YouTube link posted above...just watched it again and finding it really hard to drum up any sympathy for her. It just looks like bollox to me...




Ok, ill try and watch it all, just get a cringe attack half way thru


----------



## g force (Jan 30, 2007)

Maybe admitting she bullied Shilpa would be a start. Hard to find sympathy for someone who refuses to accept their actions.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 30, 2007)

g force said:
			
		

> Maybe admitting she bullied Shilpa would be a start. Hard to find sympathy for someone who refuses to accept their actions.




I don't like seeing anyone in that state, she looks like she has shell shock.


----------



## Errol's son (Jan 30, 2007)

She seems to say that the Mirror misquoted her???

Did the NoW misqulote Jade too when she was evicted and spoke to them?

The only reason the Mirror "misquoted" her was because she shows no remorse and was happy to get paid for the interview.

She should show some proper remorse. She seems more concerend about paying her mortgage than how she may have upset Shilpa and everyone else.


----------



## Errol's son (Jan 30, 2007)

sorry - double post


----------



## Structaural (Jan 30, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> lol!
> 
> the sun in 'we're a bunch of hypocrytical wankers' shocker. no shit?!



Well yeah  I can't say it surprised me, but you'd have thought they could hold it down for a couple of weeks on the sports pages after being so 'concerned' about racism lately...

I see something on guardian online about the Sun today Orang Utan:

http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/organgrinder/2007/01/the_suns_front_page_insults.html#more

That's their front page?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 30, 2007)

g force said:
			
		

> Maybe admitting she bullied Shilpa would be a start. Hard to find sympathy for someone who refuses to accept their actions.



well i saw all 3 exits and heard all 3 show remorse verbally for their bullying ways


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2007)

hiphop_lad said:
			
		

> How come Jermaine Jackson gets away with calling Jade * White Trash* thats never picked up is it?


It's been mentioned several times on this thread, and in various tabloid newspapers (the Sun, the Star, the Express, to my knowldge) and on BBC 5 live phone-ins, as well as on BBC Radio Scotland phone-ins.

But, to correct you - he wasn't refering to Jade, he was refering to Jackiey, and he wasn't approving of the term, he was quoting someone (Leo Sayer), he was saying it was a terrible thing to say, and explaining that he liked Jackiey, but that she had her issues to bare.  You can watch it over on YouTube (the link was posted on this thread a while back).  Context is everything.

And, for the record, I hate the term, have complained about someone using the term on this thread, but actually don't believe it to be racist - it's a class denigration, and is used mainly by white middle class americans of white working class americans.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 30, 2007)

Danny - what do you make of the Jo youtube video?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Danny - what do you make of the Jo youtube video?


I'll need to watch it at home - I haven't got speakers here.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 30, 2007)

And here's Dirk Benedict's interview this morning on the BBC
He's a perceptive bloke

Here's the linky (hope it's the right one)


----------



## exosculate (Jan 30, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> And here's Dirk Benedict's interview this morning on the BBC
> He's a perceptive bloke
> 
> Here's the linky (hope it's the right one)




I think he's right about the shilpa/jo/danielle/jade thing being about class, it did show itself in a mild degree of racism though. Mild racism is commonplace in the UK(and elsewhere), does it have deeply malicious intent generally speaking, no. Should it be challenged, yes.

As for the rest of the interview, he is an amusing chap. I feel for him when he said he had no one intelligent to talk to in there, especially with the more interesting people leaving and Jermaine being too quiet.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 30, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I'll need to watch it at home - I haven't got speakers here.




Its very unpleasant, I hope you can watch it later on and tell me what you think.


----------



## wishface (Jan 30, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Its very unpleasant, I hope you can watch it later on and tell me what you think.


something about that interview doesn't sit right with me.

Forgive my cynicism but i think there's something about that interview that's staged. A theatrical dig at Endemol?


----------



## pk (Jan 30, 2007)

This whole thing is well out of proportion now.

My feelings for Jade and her wibbly armed racist mother were made clear right at the start of this thread, but all this media hounding bollocks and death threats is a fucking joke, it's not as if she hammered Shilpa to a burning cross FFS.

Can't wait until Rebekah Wade is the one getting death threats, the fucking hypocrite shitcunt cunt.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 30, 2007)

What annoys me is that Danielle seems to have got away without much criticism of what she said. Even Shilpa said in the Mirror that Danielle was too young and too stupid to understand what she was saying  

She's 23 ffs. Just because she's pretty and acts like a little girl doesn't mean that she didn't realise what she was saying. She was worrying about having said something wrong just after Jade left and even more so when Jo left. She knew what she had said. 

Some of the worst comments came from Danielle IMO


----------



## pk (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, I thought the public might have satisfied their need to pour hate onto people with Jade's eviction.

Danielle and Jo didn't say much that was shocking, pretty stupid yes, but not in the realm of BNP territory. 
Jade was worst but not because of what she said, because of her incessant fucking mouth not stopping, I'm glad she and her mum fucked it up, and I don't have to hear her bloody whining for a while.

Seems to me to be a case of the Great British Public siding with the posh Indian totty (who handled herself brilliantly given the circumstances, and deserved to win) and rejecting Jade and the other two, to distance themselves from the British examples of failure.

It's a bit like - 

"look how much I hate Jade, that means I'm not racist!
And I'm ALLOWED to hate Jade, everyone's doing it!
Hating people is FUN!"

The only thing you could point to in the BB house was bullying, from what I've seen, I pretty much switched it off when the Goody family entered.

And of course it's OK to indulge in bullying three silly naive little girls, now that the Sun says it's OK to do so...

This shit was bound to happen, people are bored of Big Brother, not as interesting unless you can destroy someone, the essence of the programme is cruelty and Endemol have once again done us proud - stick a bunch of exhibitionists in a room with not a lot of food, plenty of booze, and film their every move.

Perhaps Peter Bazalgette should go into the house along with that fucking former smackwhore Davina, lob in Russell Brand and Jade's mum, and that nutjob Shabazz from last series, plus Rebekah Wade - starve them and get them pissed, then selectively edit the footage to make people look worse than they are, see who is the first to come out with a racist comment.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 30, 2007)

its been getting far too twee in here lately


----------



## pk (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't know, I just don't think they deserve the levels of villification, it's become a legitamised hate-fest for the sake of it.

I've always found Jade vile, everything that's wrong with UK, but this latest wave of repulsive attacks on Danielle and Jo just for going along with Jade's bullshit is far darker and insidious than anything they did in that house.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 30, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> I don't know, I just don't think they deserve the levels of villification, it's become a legitamised hate-fest for the sake of it.
> 
> I've always found Jade vile, everything that's wrong with UK, but this latest wave of repulsive attacks on Danielle and Jo just for going along with Jade's bullshit is far darker and insidious than anything they did in that house.



I agree whole heartedley, just wish my typing was a good as my speaking, plus it been so darn stuffy in here of late.....


----------



## pk (Jan 30, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I agree whole heartedley, just wish my typing was a good as my speaking, plus it been so darn stuffy in here of late.....



Has it? I've been busy.

The usual self-righteous bollocks spouted by yoghurt weaving hypocrites, or just the usual people afraid to contravene the majority view?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Its very unpleasant, I hope you can watch it later on and tell me what you think.


I've watched it now.  And I agree with what Dr Hillary said: this is the bully now being bullied, this is a woman in acute distress, although not experiencing a psychiatric condition (ie her distress is related directly to the situation she is in, and that will pass), and that she needs all the support Channel 4 can give her.

Death threats?  Completely out of order.  Probably come from the same people who attack "Richard Hillman" in the street.


----------



## pk (Jan 30, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> Probably come from the same people who attack "Richard Hillman" in the street.



Yup. The same type of bovine person as Jackiey Budden.

Well done Endemol, you fucking wankers.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 31, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Has it? I've been busy.
> 
> The usual self-righteous bollocks spouted by yoghurt weaving hypocrites, or just the usual people afraid to contravene the majority view?




Fucking both


----------



## pk (Jan 31, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Fucking both



Just watched the second half of that O'Meara clip.

Fucking disgusting - Endemol/Channel 4 have a duty of care to that woman, and this is hopefully going to destroy those responsible for putting her into that state.

There's no way she's faking that, she's in utter shock, post-traumatic stress.

Right now my contempt is not for her or Danielle or Jade for that matter, it's for the hidden people who have said nothing and done nothing to resolve this issue - they've just left her out to dry.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 31, 2007)

Bloody Hell. I just watched the Jo O'Meara interview. I feel so sorry for that woman. She's broken.

 (added to this post so that people don't have to go back and search for it in other posts).


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 31, 2007)

Some of the tabloids seem to be going completely mental over the whole thing – “Let’s relentlessly hound and vilify these women for as long as possible, that’ll really ram home the message that bullying is wrong!”


----------



## pk (Jan 31, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Some of the tabloids seem to be going completely mental over the whole thing – “Let’s relentlessly hound and vilify these women for as long as possible, that’ll really ram home the message that bullying is wrong!”



Yup, that's it.

Almost like the Scum is saying "call that bullying? THIS is bullying!".

Fucking hypocritical wankers.

I hope Ross Kemp hits you back next time, Wade!


----------



## ymu (Jan 31, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> That is horrible. This will have fizzled away in a few weeks, why don't endemol look after her properly?


Both Endemol AND Jo's agents issued statements (included in the GMTV report after the interview was shown) saying that they had offered her help and support - basically saying she was lying about not getting anything from them in that interview.

Death threats are well out of order and I agree about the hypocrisy of the press bullying her, but she hasn't accepted any responsibility at all. It's all been twisted, edited, misunderstood - none of this is her fault. I'm sure the Mirror did do a hatchet job on her, but she has to have approached the interview with something of the attitude they portray or the story would have been very different. Watching that GMTV interview just confirms it, IMO.

It was nasty nasty stuff to watch, and Jo and Danielle pissed me off as much as Jade did. Jade was in a weird situation - really upset by the way her mother was behaving towards Shilpa and generally, then Jackiey getting called to the Diary Room never to come back due to a surprise eviction, upsetting her even more. When it all kicked off over the Oxo cubes, it was Jo and Danielle who ganged up and encouraged it to become a bullying situation, rather than Jade just shooting her big gob off.

Jo can't expect to come out and claim that it didn't happen "like that" when we saw it - classic playground bullying behaviour. It looks to me like she ignored advice from Endemol and her agents, swanned into an interview with the Mirror to defend herself without stopping to wonder whether maybe there was something she should be apologetic about and is now panicking because it's all gone so horribly wrong.


----------



## pk (Jan 31, 2007)

ymu said:
			
		

> Both Endemol AND Jo's agents issued statements (included in the GMTV report after the interview was shown) saying that they had offered her help and support - basically saying she was lying about not getting anything from them in that interview.



I'd love to what constitutes "help and support" on Endemol's planet, with various programmes in 24 countries, I seriously doubt they give a flying fuck about what happens to a former S-Club Seven singer.



> Jo can't expect to come out and claim that it didn't happen "like that" when we saw it - classic playground bullying behaviour..



What exactly did "we" see from Jo specifically then?

Looks to me like there was a huge row with Jade, then Jade was ejected, and then left to their own devices they sorted it out like adults, without the manipulative interference of the Bermondsey beast coming down around them all like a fucking _chavalanche_.

They looked to be getting on fine before evictions began again.

But no, the great British public wanted their pound of flesh... 

I have a sneaking suspicion that having poured all it's hate onto Jade to prove that they're not racist, the hordes of uneducated opinionated ignorant bigotted fucks that constitute the majority of Big Brother's viewing public turned on Jo because they'd lost their pikey princess, they'd destroyed the Jade Goody myth of working class girl done good, and they felt bereft of their hero, and that frustration manifested itself into further self-righteous hatred.

Good job she's not a paediatrician...


----------



## wishface (Jan 31, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Some of the tabloids seem to be going completely mental over the whole thing – “Let’s relentlessly hound and vilify these women for as long as possible, that’ll really ram home the message that bullying is wrong!”


Isn't it wonderful how the tabloids are able to solve the problems of the many by crucifying the few :GIANT ROLLING EYES MELTING SOCKETS ICON:

That said i still think there's something iffy about that interview and i haven't seen anyone else comment on that interview or mention it because, if its true, its certainy very uncomfortable.


----------



## wishface (Jan 31, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Just watched the second half of that O'Meara clip.
> 
> Fucking disgusting - Endemol/Channel 4 have a duty of care to that woman, and this is hopefully going to destroy those responsible for putting her into that state.
> 
> ...


it's not so much her behaviour i question in respect of the sincerity of the interview, its the interviewers. It didn't seem right to me.

No one deserves death threats, such behaviour is childish and pathetic and should be prosecuted, but, assuming what we saw on BB was valid enough to comment on (big if), Jo did behave badly. Let's not forget that. Certainly Endemol has a duty of care and certainly people should give her the chance to improve herself (i don't think she's comparable to Combat 18), but she is responsible for her part in this.


----------



## newbie (Jan 31, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> I'd love to what constitutes "help and support" on Endemol's planet



what do you think they should be doing?

This thread has been full of people demanding _something must be done_.  Now that the show has more or less played itself out, is there any consensus about what Endemol and/or channel 4 should have done differently at any stage?

what should have been done to protect Shilpa before or during it all kicking off?

what should have been done to discipline or punish the three young women while they were in the house?

should the Jackiey, Jade or Jo/Jack evictions have been handled differently?

and now that they're out the house and back with their families and professional PR teams, what should Endemol or C4 be doing to protect, help or support the women?


----------



## rorymac (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't know how anyone could enjoy watching anyone else be destroyed live on tv no matter what they did or didn't do. Now if anyone reckons Jo O Meara was pretending to be devastated live on tv having had time to see how much every halfwit on earth despises her they must get lots of things very incorrect every day. They'll not be good judges of mood as a rule and so their emotions are perpetually out of kilter .. laughing when nonplussed for example or telling you to get off the fucking phone when they have rung you. But forget that anyway. 
Jo is every common maaan's missus .. she could be Sylvie Popple (Jimmy Popple's missus) or Geraldine Kemp (Bobby Kemp's missus) or she could even be Tina Mortgage (Terry Mortgage's missus) and so on and so forth. She's like yer Aunty Berni or Sue Ellen Ewing x (J.R Ewing's missus  ) .. she's even like Pamela, Lucy or Miss Ellie I'll bet. 
The only doris she's not like is Agnus. That's it. 
Agnus was stroppy enough to be fair.  For fuck sake .. she aint the same as Mrs Parton either but noone else that's final!!  Keep music live for god sakes. Anyway forget that.
It's a fucking disgrace what's happening to those folks and no mistake. It makes no fucking difference to anything except more incorrectness when the people who ought to hang don't even find it amusing anymore how much they can take the piss out of everyone and ruin any poor fucker they want on a whim and intelligent people will applaud them and vote for their puppets. 
It's very important that if you are going to create a deliberate potentially inflammatory situation with everyone watching then you must be not only a bit smart but you must definitely have to know  which emotion is which and you mustn't go silent and contemplative when it all kicks off. 
I have a friend who lost touch with me when he  found my book of his quotes and tales of his kinky liaisons with Diana from Kensington. She lived in Cheyne Walk next door to Ilya Kuriakin and me and Ilya used to lol at the things he used  to get her to do. She wouldn't do them for Ilya or me like but we were 'just a pair of jealous cun*s'  .. just because we weren't tv executives. My mate wasn't either but he said he was and now he is. I fuckin always reckoned he was dodgy .. too right. 
'Yeah that's really gonna happen lol lol lol' is what she said when we asked her _!_
There's the incorrect emotion thing again. Three lol's when it aint even a bit funny ??? :0| 
It is cruel and sinister and I'd say that even if it was Kelvin Mackenzie who found himself in Jo O Meara's shoes. Noone knows what exactly triggered what but as always it's the wrong people paying a huge price for being like everyone else's missus and who are probably no more or less racist than every fucker that ever lived. 
Jo aint like Audrey Ferik either and that's fucking it .. no more.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 31, 2007)

I LOVE rorymac  

Most sense made on this thread for ages


----------



## milesy (Jan 31, 2007)

rorymac said:
			
		

> Cheyne Walk



that's near my work, sort of.


----------



## pk (Jan 31, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> what do you think they should be doing?
> 
> This thread has been full of people demanding _something must be done_.  Now that the show has more or less played itself out, is there any consensus about what Endemol and/or channel 4 should have done differently at any stage?
> 
> ...



Endemol should have called Jade into the diary room the moment she stood up and went for Shilpa yelling "why lie? why lie?" like they have done every other time it looked like housemates were confronting each other.

They let it get to this situation deliberately, and have given no hint to Jo the depth of public feeling until now, unlike Jade who was warned, nay briefed, an hour before her interview.


----------



## ymu (Jan 31, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> I'd love to what constitutes "help and support" on Endemol's planet, with various programmes in 24 countries, I seriously doubt they give a flying fuck about what happens to a former S-Club Seven singer.


They have various psychs/media advisors etc on hand to debrief/prepare them once they're out. And it's not just Endemol - her agents also claim she's bullshitting about getting no support.




			
				pk said:
			
		

> What exactly did "we" see from Jo specifically then?


When Shilpa appealed for help/a voice of reason in the Big Row, she laughed in her face. She was practically rubbing her hands in glee whenever there was any tension mounting or Jade was going off on one. There was a lot of belittling bitching behind Shilpa's back - like claiming that Indians are thin because they undercook chicken and are always ill, and being disgusted at the idea of people eating with their hands. These comments did not come out of nowhere - they were part of the "bonding" against Shilpa.




			
				pk said:
			
		

> Looks to me like there was a huge row with Jade, then Jade was ejected, and then left to their own devices they sorted it out like adults, without the manipulative interference of the Bermondsey beast coming down around them all like a fucking _chavalanche_.
> 
> They looked to be getting on fine before evictions began again.


Indeed, Shilpa was treated with a great deal more respect once Endemol/Channel 4 stepped in and told them that their behaviour wasn't going down well outside the house - a couple of days before Jade was evicted. Then Dirk started getting it in the neck, and Jo sat there rubbing her hands with glee and egging Cleo on, positively looking forward to the possibility of Dirk completely losing it if they harrassed him enough. Her behaviour was downright nasty throughout and it would probably do her a lot of good to realise exactly why people took such exception to it. Personally, I don't think it was the perceived racism as much as the blatant bullying and downright unpleasantness which hit a nerve for most people.




			
				pk said:
			
		

> But no, the great British public wanted their pound of flesh...
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion that having poured all it's hate onto Jade to prove that they're not racist, the hordes of uneducated opinionated ignorant bigotted fucks that constitute the majority of Big Brother's viewing public turned on Jo because they'd lost their pikey princess, they'd destroyed the Jade Goody myth of working class girl done good, and they felt bereft of their hero, and that frustration manifested itself into further self-righteous hatred.
> 
> Good job she's not a paediatrician...


You may or may not be uneducated, but opinionated ignorant bigoted fuck would appeared to sum you up nicely enough.


----------



## ymu (Jan 31, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> They let it get to this situation deliberately, and have given no hint to Jo the depth of public feeling until now, unlike Jade who was warned, nay briefed, an hour before her interview.


Bollocks. Jade and Jo and Danielle were all interviewed in the diary room prior to Jade's eviction, which gave them a very good idea of what was going on at that point. It was openly discussed in the house, including the fact that they were being accused of racism. In addition, and very unusually, Jo and Jack were taken out of the house before the break in the final show - so they were also out of the house for some time before they were interviewed, instead of being marched straight into the studio as is usual.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 31, 2007)

ymu said:
			
		

> Bollocks. Jade and Jo and Danielle were all interviewed in the diary room prior to Jade's eviction, which gave them a very good idea of what was going on at that point. It was openly discussed in the house, including the fact that they were being accused of racism. In addition, and very unusually, Jo and Jack were taken out of the house before the break in the final show - so they were also out of the house for some time before they were interviewed, instead of being marched straight into the studio as is usual.



Jo was evicted with Cleo a day before.


----------



## ymu (Jan 31, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Jo was evicted with Cleo a day before.


I knew there was something wrong there - thanks!

They were taken out at the end of the first half, before the one hour break, not at the beginning of the second half. I don't recall this ever happening before.


----------



## pk (Jan 31, 2007)

ymu said:
			
		

> Bollocks. Jade and Jo and Danielle were all interviewed in the diary room prior to Jade's eviction, which gave them a very good idea of what was going on at that point. It was openly discussed in the house, including the fact that they were being accused of racism. In addition, and very unusually, Jo and Jack were taken out of the house before the break in the final show - so they were also out of the house for some time before they were interviewed, instead of being marched straight into the studio as is usual.



Bullshit, they weren't briefed in the same way Jade was an hour before her interview with Davina.

I take it you're happy to see O'Meara in that state then?

Good for you. You've been successfully manipulated along with all the Sun reading vermin who are practically baying for her suicide then.


----------



## ymu (Jan 31, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Bullshit, they weren't briefed in the same way Jade was an hour before her interview with Davina.
> 
> I take it you're happy to see O'Meara in that state then?
> 
> Good for you. You've been successfully manipulated along with all the Sun reading vermin who are practically baying for her suicide then.


Why was she taken out of the house an hour earlier than normal if it wasn't for some kind of briefing?

And don't be a twat. I'm not happy to see her in that state and nowhere have I said or indicated that I was. I just find it hard to muster up any sympathy when she doesn't seem able to even acknowledge that her behaviour was in any way at fault. I think she's in that state because she doesn't know how else to deal with it - the classic reaction of a bully when they're confronted, do/say anything to wriggle out of it/make people feel sorry for them and don't accept any responsibility.

I've no idea what the "Sun reading vermin" as you so disparagingly describe them are baying for. I don't read it - I have nothing against their readership but their editorial staff and proprietor are beneath contempt, so I prefer to avoid it. My opinion is based on what I've seen, not what I've read. Funnily enough, your macho snobbish posturing isn't changing my mind.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 31, 2007)

All the bullies were stupid racists but it's unsurprising that, in an environment like CBB their racism became apparent. 

There are probably millions more people in the UK who are much more racist than them but who voted to evict them and then congratulated themselves on how not-racist they are for doing so.

Now this is what I call real celebrity racism, and she's got not excuse, she wasn't locked up in a pressure cooker designed to bring out the worst of people's characters. she's like this every day.  Allegedly 
http://www.femalefirst.co.uk/celebrity/10392004.htm



also apparently some old diaries of her's, with racist comments in have surfaced and will soon be on the www


----------



## wishface (Jan 31, 2007)

To be fair to Jo, she was very insecure during her stay in the house, prone to panic attacks and anxiety also she reguarly made mention that she felt something was amiss with the situation. 

Strange then that the tabloid interview over the weekend (which i havent read) found it very easily, apparently, to protray her in the worst way. 

Maybe she really is distressed; once again the respnsibility lies with Endemol and C4, above all else. They are the real cultprits in this sordid affair.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 31, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> To be fair to Jo, she was very insecure during her stay in the house, prone to panic attacks and anxiety also she reguarly made mention that she felt something was amiss with the situation.
> 
> Strange then that the tabloid interview over the weekend (which i havent read) found it very easily, apparently, to protray her in the worst way.
> 
> Maybe she really is distressed; once again the respnsibility lies with Endemol and C4, above all else. They are the real cultprits in this sordid affair.



I think she is genuinely distressed wishface. She deserved to be pulled up on her actions in the house, but does not deserve to be in that state.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 31, 2007)

I heard that jermaine is going to ask Jo to sing on one of his songs to help her save her house /career

Anyon else heard about this or is someone winding me up?

if it is true, it just goes to emphasise what a lovely bloke he is.  

I *heart* jermaine 

Interesting piece here in the Times of India

I feel worried that Jo might try to kill herself.  Apparently she has a history of gambling addiction, panic attacks and bulimia.  I don't think she's very well and I don't think she should ever have gone into the house.

Yes she's racist but racism is eveywhere and we all have to check ourselves for it IMO.  My disgust at Endemol grows by the day in this sorry affair 

I hope that she's getting the support she needs to regain her mental health and I hope she gains the strength and internal resources that she needs to look in the mirror and see her racism and bullying, feel genuine remorse and guilt, and move on and grow to be a better person

It's quite clear to me that right now she doesn't have the sufficient internal resources to do this, but bullying her won't help things


----------



## pk (Jan 31, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> Strange then that the tabloid interview over the weekend (which i havent read) found it very easily, apparently, to protray her in the worst way.



Grant Hodgson And Nikhita Mahajan who did that Sunday Mirror hatchet job would find it very easy to spin a load of bollocks to discredit people.

Grant Hodgson is a fucking cunt, and it seems a bit of a sex pest - witness his expose on an innocent female student who must have been comparably upset with this:

http://www.cherwell.org/news/escort_service_targeted_by_journalists

And look at Mahajan's work on Russell Brand (a client of John Noel):

http://www.sundaymirror.co.uk/news/news/tm_objectid=17174040&method=full&siteid=62484-name_page.html

Sure, it's easy for these tossers to portray anyone in a bad light, it's what they get paid for.


----------



## ymu (Jan 31, 2007)

I've no doubt she's genuinely distressed, and it's upsetting to watch. I just think she got herself into this mess - firstly by acting so badly in the house and then compounding the error by, presumably, ignoring any advice she had when she did get out, which may be why her agents aren't backing up her statements. I haven't heard anything from her except denials and accusations of others - from what I can see, the Mirror interview just magnifies that attitude.

Maybe I missed some of her better moments in the house, but all I saw was a deeply negative person who only seemed to cheer up when someone else was being bullied by one of her "mates" and she could feel part of the gang by joining in. If she can't see what's wrong with that - and apparently she can't - then she's going to have to deal with the reaction. It's celebrity BB and they all know how "celebrities" are dealt with by the UK media - all the UK-based ones do, anyway. It's ugly and hypocritical and all sorts of nastiness, but she chose to go on the show to get attention from the media - live by the sword, die by the sword, etc etc. I'm amazed at how badly she's handled it given that she does have media-savvy people to advise her. It was never going to be easy, but she's just making it worse with denials and trivialising it and blaming it on everyone else but herself.


----------



## pk (Jan 31, 2007)

And here's what Brand thought of Nikhita Mahajan's "expose" :
-----------
Russell Brand has hit back at a tabloid journalist who targeted him in a typical‘honey trap’ sting.

Undercover Sunday Mirror journalist Nikhita Mahajan approached Brand after a London comedy gig last week, and persuaded him to take her back to his flat.

But once there she refused to even kiss him – but instead took note of his increasingly desperate seduction lines, which she published in today’s newspaper under the headline ‘Night I Was Branded’.

On his 6 Music show today, Brand, who was targeted because of his dalliances with Kate Moss, said: ‘Entrapment is what it is.

‘She was this journalist coming back to my flat offering, err, fun to say the least, but she turned out to be tiresome. Turns out it was all a big trick to write about me.

‘She should be ashamed. She has told needless, senseless lies about old Russ.’

‘Remember I’m single, with no kids. So if after a gig a girl swans up to me, I think “nice”. It’s a bit of a hobby.’

Calling the story ‘a kiss and tell tale without any kiss’, Brand claimed the quotes attributed to him were ‘odd and untrue’.

Mahajan claimed he begged her: ‘I am a sexy wild man and you're nice and soft...let me hold you. Oh hot love, hot lips’ and ‘If you let me kiss you, you'll feel better. Look into my eyes... Please let me see your sexy body. Please let me touch you and stuff. How can you resist?’

He is also reported to have told her: ‘I'm sure you're great at conversation but right now all I'm really interested in is getting you into bed’ and ‘just forget Kate, she's irrelevant. I prefer women with a bit of meat on them anyway’.

‘I don’t say stuff like that,’ said Brand, who turns 31 today. ‘I never said any of them things. I’d be so embarrassed to say that.’

Mahajan approached Brand after a show at Lowdown At The Albany last week, where she said he was ‘beating off adoring fans, signing autographs and posing for pictures’.

‘You, my dear, look very interesting,’ the now teetotal ex-heroin addict reportedly said. ‘I'm Russell. Barman - make that two mineral waters.’

‘Who says, “Barman”? it’s not a Western,’ he told listeners on his BBC Radio show. He also denied having a Jacuzzi and a giant-screen TV, like the ‘bachelor pad’ described in the paper. 
-----------------


----------



## exosculate (Jan 31, 2007)

Well.....




			
				Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I *heart* jermaine
> 
> *Totally, he's a lovely man.*
> 
> ...


----------



## pk (Jan 31, 2007)

ymu said:
			
		

> from what I can see, the Mirror interview just magnifies that attitude.



Except it's more than likely to be a load of bollocks invented by dirty tabloid hacks with no concept of the term "journalistic integrity", have a look at the above links and judge for yourself.


----------



## ymu (Jan 31, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I hope that she's getting the support she needs to regain her mental health and I hope she gains the strength and internal resources that she needs to look in the mirror and see her racism and bullying, feel genuine remorse and guilt, and move on and grow to be a better person
> 
> It's quite clear to me that right now she doesn't have the sufficient internal resources to do this, but bullying her won't help things


Agreed, on all counts.


----------



## wishface (Jan 31, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Grant Hodgson And Nikhita Mahajan who did that Sunday Mirror hatchet job would find it very easy to spin a load of bollocks to discredit people.
> 
> Grant Hodgson is a fucking cunt, and it seems a bit of a sex pest - witness his expose on an innocent female student who must have been comparably upset with this:
> 
> ...


seems like Jo needs better support staff and better management.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 31, 2007)

but she's a singer with a pop group

you occasionally get fearsomely intelligent, mentally sorted, emotionally literate / mature people in that situation but as you must know, many singers are prone to all kinds of narcissistic and emotional problems

she went in the house because she was desperate for money due to her gambling addiction and is about to lose her home

in the stanford prison experiment the vounteers were all tested and found to be emotionally stable before being put in a stressful environment where the vast majority of those who were given power abused it in the most awful ways and bullied the 'subordinates' mercillessly.  Even the psychologists who organised the experiment ended up getting drawn into behaving sadistically and being bullies. 

Jo looks like she's having some kind of breakdown and she would never have been accepted for the stamford experiement with her history of bulimia and addictions, yet people act like she's a terrible person for behaving in a bad way on CBB.  

the fact is that most people act in terrible ways when under terrible stress. 

I'm not saying that her racism is OK, it's not, but I think that the mechanism by which people blame her for being racist while not looking at their own shit is the same mechanism by which racism happens, that's to say it's an emotional defense mechanism where we project the disowned aspects of our own self onto others and attack them.


----------



## ymu (Jan 31, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Except it's more than likely to be a load of bollocks invented by dirty tabloid hacks with no concept of the term "journalistic integrity", have a look at the above links and judge for yourself.


If you read what I wrote, it's the attitude in her GMTV interview that lends credence to the tone, if not the specifics, of the Mirror interview. I've no doubt that they did a hatchet job - they're tabloid "journalists", that's what they do - but she could have given them a different story to write and she didn't, because she genuinely doesn't seem to think that she did anything wrong. She's just dismissive of it all - this didn't happen, I don't remember saying that, they edited it to make me look bad, they didn't show that time I was nice to her, some of my family are married to Indians so I can't possibly be a racist. She hasn't even begun to think about what she might have done to cause all this.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 31, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> And here's what Brand thought of Nikhita Mahajan's "expose" :
> -----------
> <snip>



Was that in todays paper PK?


----------



## exosculate (Jan 31, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> seems like Jo needs better support staff and better management.




I think she certainly needs more support.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 31, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> seems like Jo needs better support staff and better management.



to be fair, her managment have  done their best to revive her flagging career.  It could have gone well and it could have gone not so well, but the gamble didin't pay off.   If the goody family and danielle hadn't been there it could have all been very different IMO.  A lot of the spite, racism and general bullying were the result of a group of people getting together and validating each others perspectives and encouraging each other to take things further and further. 

I don't know what support Jo is getting now but even the very best therapist will have their work cut out and can't perform miracles.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 31, 2007)

ymu said:
			
		

> If you read what I wrote, it's the attitude in her GMTV interview that lends credence to the tone, if not the specifics, of the Mirror interview. I've no doubt that they did a hatchet job - they're tabloid "journalists", that's what they do - but she could have given them a different story to write and she didn't, because she genuinely doesn't seem to think that she did anything wrong. She's just dismissive of it all - this didn't happen, I don't remember saying that, they edited it to make me look bad, they didn't show that time I was nice to her, some of my family are married to Indians so I can't possibly be a racist. She hasn't even begun to think about what she might have done to cause all this.




OK so she's in denial, making her feel like a caged animal is not nice.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 31, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> but she's a singer with a pop group
> 
> you occasionally get fearsomely intelligent, mentally sorted, emotionally literate / mature people in that situation but as you must know, many singers are prone to all kinds of narcissistic and emotional problems
> 
> ...



Do you think everything can be explained from a psychology textbook?


----------



## pk (Jan 31, 2007)

Jo is an easy target, compared to Jade and Danielle.

Jade's got an expensive PR, and money, whilst Danielle could cause problems if she got her boyfriend to stump up solicitors fees - Jo is on the verge of bankruptcy.

And guess who got a trip to Mumbai on expenses courtesy of the Sunday Mirror to meet Shilpa's mum??

That's right - Nikhita Mahajan, who did a gushing interview with the Shettys at their home.

http://www.sundaymirror.co.uk/news/...objectid=18508215&siteid=62484-name_page.html

No bias there then?

If Jo O'Meara does top herself, I see this Mahajan idiot and Grant Hodgson as just as culpable as Endemol/Channel 4.


----------



## pk (Jan 31, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Was that in todays paper PK?



No - this was from last June, shows what a lying cunt Mahajan is though...


----------



## exosculate (Jan 31, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Was that in todays paper PK?




Doh, I just noticed where its from.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 31, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> No - this was from last June, shows what a lying cunt Mahajan is though...




Tabloid journalists are worse than bailiffs.


----------



## pk (Jan 31, 2007)

ymu said:
			
		

> she could have given them a different story to write and she didn't



She could have quoted War and Peace and they would have made it sound like Mein Kampf if they felt like it.


----------



## exosculate (Jan 31, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Jo is an easy target, compared to Jade and Danielle.
> 
> Jade's got an expensive PR, and money, whilst Danielle could cause problems if she got her boyfriend to stump up solicitors fees - Jo is on the verge of bankruptcy.




I think that is spot on, easiest target by far.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 31, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Do you think everything can be explained from a psychology textbook?




of course not
I don't have a book here with me right now, but obviously an understanding of psychology can help to understand what happened and what is continuing to happen


----------



## pk (Jan 31, 2007)

I wonder if the Sunday Mirror have illegally purchased copies of Jo O'Meara's phone bill yet?

Remember the Rio Ferdinand story, where they had "evidence" about what time he phoned in to prove he lied over the drug test? 

Zoe Ball's "affair" with the DJ Dan Peppe?

All they did was buy copies of their mobile phone bills.

It wasn't her husband Zoe was phoning ... it was Dan Peppe, evidence of an affair according to them, then all they had to do was stalk her with a long lens.

Fucking scum.


----------



## wishface (Jan 31, 2007)

gambling addiction?!?

This is just ugly 

Didn't she say that she wasn't tryign to revive her career (which of course may or may not be true, but i've herad no mention of a single).

clearly she should not have been accepted as a candiate to begin with; that of course presumes there is some shred of responiblility on the behalf of the show's 'psychologists'.


----------



## ZAMB (Jan 31, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> They let it get to this situation deliberately, and have given no hint to Jo the depth of public feeling until now, unlike Jade who was warned, nay briefed, an hour before her interview.



I have zero sympathy for Jade - this is a link to her 'pity me' interview - but what is really interesting is the commentary on it afterwards - it starts about half way through. It highlights the way that Jade was protected [as opposed to Jo and Danielle] by C4 - and ends with rating her apology 'performance' 0 out of 10.


----------



## pk (Jan 31, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> gambling addiction?!?
> 
> This is just ugly



Hopelessly addicted to fruit machines, she pissed away thousands on them.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 31, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Hopelessly addicted to fruit machines, she pissed away thousands on them.




what about the dog breeding business????


----------



## pk (Jan 31, 2007)

ZAMB said:
			
		

> I have zero sympathy for Jade - this is a link to her 'pity me' interview - but what is really interesting is the commentary on it afterwards - it starts about half way through. It highlights the way that Jade was protected [as opposed to Jo and Danielle] by C4 - and ends with rating her apology 'performance' 0 out of 10.



Jade was briefed - don't forget her spin off shows (and those of Chantelle for the record) were Endemol Productions.

I wonder how that briefing went?

"OK Jade, you're fucked, but if you badmouth Endemol we'll take all your money and kidnap your kids".


----------



## pk (Jan 31, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> what about the dog breeding business????



She was additionally pissed on by thousands of dogs?


----------



## wishface (Jan 31, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Hopelessly addicted to fruit machines, she pissed away thousands on them.


well let's hope it doesn't come to suicide as someone else alluded. That would be one hell of a grim watershed for reality tv (and a real tragedy).

get her off the tv and into care.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 31, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> She was additionally pissed on by thousands of dogs?



fucker


----------



## Errol's son (Jan 31, 2007)

"Jo O'Meara, singer, 'Celebrity Big Brother' contestant and fruit machine punter 

"My back's not too good, so gambling is all I can do. I come as much as I can, quite a few times each week. It's my only release and it's an outlet for me. 

"I play on the fruit machine that pays out a £500 jackpot. I've already won the £500 prize nine times. I think I've just about broken even.""

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/features/article2157983.ece

Sounds like she is quite good at playing the fruit.


----------



## pk (Jan 31, 2007)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> Sounds like she is quite good at playing the fruit.



Good at playing, shit at winning, same as all gamblers.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 31, 2007)

What does she mean gambling is all she can do?

How good does your back need to be to sing? 

If it's strong enough to play a fruity she must be able to sing? She can swear can't she.. it didn;t seize up with all that rocking on gmtv..

fuckwit


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 31, 2007)

Errol's son said:
			
		

> "Jo O'Meara, singer, 'Celebrity Big Brother' contestant and fruit machine punter
> 
> "My back's not too good, so gambling is all I can do. I come as much as I can, quite a few times each week. It's my only release and it's an outlet for me.
> 
> ...



That's such a weird quote (if accurate), I wasn't aware of Jo's little fruit machine addiction. Anyway:

a) "I think I've just about broken even" = "I'm ten grand in the hole and sinking fast" as any fule kno. Who breaks even on fruit machines ffs?

b) If her back's so bad that gambling's the only thing she can do then zooming around the CBB obstacle course probably wasn't a wise move.

c) If Jo was a proper gambler she would have known that going in as 5-1 fave would be a great opportunity for a mate on the outside to work on her behalf, lay her on the exchanges and make a fortune when her vile personality was revealed (hey, it worked for Big Mac a few series ago). Amateur.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 31, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> That's such a weird quote (if accurate), I wasn't aware of Jo's little fruit machine addiction. Anyway:
> 
> a) "I think I've just about broken even" = "I'm ten grand in the hole and sinking fast" as any fule kno. Who breaks even on fruit machines ffs?
> 
> ...



 Big Mac? Who he?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 31, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Big Mac? Who he?



John McCririck, the horse pundit guy with the hat, was on CBB a few years back. Definitely had a scam going to be as obnoxious as possible and get evicted first (although my memory is poor on this one - I think the plan backfired and the voters kept him in for another week). Good idea anyway...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2007)

PK, since nobody else is picking you up on calling Jade and Jackiey White Trash, and mocking Jackiey's disability (her "wibbly arm"), on top of calling her a "fucking pikey" etc, can I just say you're way out of order.  

Not that I expect it'll make any difference, because you're so clever you can cut through the crap and say it 'like it is'.  You alone have the intelligence to mock disabilities and call people "fucking pikey"; others are too stupid to do so.


----------



## bellator (Jan 31, 2007)

Jo is supposed to be performing at GAY this Saturday, they have got a poll on their web site to see if she should or not.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2007)

She should do it, and she should accept the song Jermaine has offered her.

(But first, she should accept that what she did was bullying; she'll feel better in herself once she's done that).


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 31, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Jo is supposed to be performing at GAY this Saturday, they have got a poll on their web site to see if she should or not.



I read somewhere today that Bradley is replacing her at the GAY gig.


----------



## pk (Jan 31, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> PK, since nobody else is picking you up on calling Jade and Jackiey White Trash, and mocking Jackiey's disability (her "wibbly arm"), on top of calling her a "fucking pikey" etc, can I just say you're way out of order.
> 
> Not that I expect it'll make any difference, because you're so clever you can cut through the crap and say it 'like it is'.  You alone have the intelligence to mock disabilities and call people "fucking pikey"; others are too stupid to do so.



They ARE pikeys, and white trash, going by their behaviour - and no amount of money or token PC standard bearers getting indignant about my slating their racist shit will change that.

Good effort though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> They ARE pikeys, and white trash, going by their behaviour - and no amount of money or token PC standard bearers getting indignant about my slating their racist shit will change that.


So, taking the piss out of disability is OK, but racism isn't? (Unless it's done by you).


----------



## pk (Jan 31, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> So, taking the piss out of disability is OK, but racism isn't? (Unless it's done by you).



You're just taking this as a class issue, and you'd be among the first to slate the upper classes as inbreds, so spare me the Outraged of Orpington bullshit.

Jackeiy (however you spell her name, it's unlikely she knows how to!) has got a wibbly arm.

I don't recall any racism on my part whatsoever, feel free to provide examples.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 31, 2007)

It really upsets me to see the Goody family waved as an example of what/who is/are working class. It's a terrible insult to the working class as a class because it assumes all members of that class are like the Goody clan. Quite clearly they are not. And the recent outcry over the actions of that clan - from all classes - shows full well that for the most part working class people reject the notion of the Goody family representing them.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> I don't recall any racism on my part whatsoever, feel free to provide examples.


"Fucking pikey".


----------



## pk (Feb 1, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> "Fucking pikey".



Predictably wrong yet again, the word "pikey" has no direct connotations of race. Nasty word, yes, but the Goody/Budden hybrid thing that spent January on my TV is way nastier.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pikey

A bit like "crustie" really, and that particular word is also defined in the link above as having class related connotations; "a person from a privileged background who has 'dropped out'.

But, hate to break this to you - we are not in, say, Latin America, and the proportion of desperately poor to uber rich people enslaving them in Great Britian compared to, say, Cordoba in 1969, means there is little need for a violent militant uprising, no matter how much you might admire and wish there were a similarly fertile political struggle, with which to emulate a 'Cordobazo'.

It ain't going to happen anytime soon, no matter how many issues of Morning Star you might choose to read.

So please, save the "class struggle" arguments for similarly minded people as yourself, the general public in this country - be they working class or born with platinum spoon up arse - really don't need to be lectured about a struggle that exists mainly in the minds of middle class students.

Cheers.


----------



## pk (Feb 1, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> It really upsets me to see the Goody family waved as an example of what/who is/are working class...



I quite agree, and this is almost certainly a major reason for the huge backlash against Jade.

That and the sound of her fucking voice and the sight of her fucking face.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Feb 1, 2007)

To add a little note of surrealism to proceedings, if one was to tune into C5 right now one would have the pleasure of watching Danielle Lloyd playing celebrity poker with a slightly pished Ant'knee from BB6. And (god help us)... Brandon Block.

Verily, the phrase "cunt soup" has never seemed so apt. Compulsive viewing imho...


----------



## pk (Feb 1, 2007)

Who's winning?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Feb 1, 2007)

Brandon Block just bluffed Ant'knee into folding with a pair of aces, the bottler.

More updates as they come in. Watch this space.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Feb 1, 2007)

Danielle is *wiping the floor* with the oppo at the moment and has just knocked out Jamie Foreman (z-list actor). She didn't tell him to "go back home" thankfully, although the night is still young. No mention of Teddy yet. I also just noticed that Steve "interesting" Davis is playing too, hasn't said a word yet...

This is actually more interesting than CBB. Come on Steve!


----------



## pk (Feb 1, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> has just knocked out Jamie Foreman



He's that gobby fucker from Nil By Mouth isn't he?

Looks like he was born to play a role as Danny Dwyer's dad, IMO.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Feb 1, 2007)

Yep, not a pretty sight.  

Update: I spoke too soon - Teddy Sherringham's now had a walk-on role to support his missus (or ex-missus now). Sadly Danielle is now *out*, gubbed by a Steve Davis full house.

The final two? Ant'knee vs Leilani Dowding. Clash of the titans!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Feb 1, 2007)

Gasp! Ant'knee wins.  
No sign of Craig either. Danielle played the canniest game (interesting for CBB watchers this year) but Ant'knee had the luck towards the end.

I think I'm going to pitch *BB poker* to Endemol. It could be a winner, think about it: Danielle, Craig, Makosi, Bez, Victor, Shahbaz and Science sat round a table in the BB house for a week, bitching, bluffing and duking it out. Surely this is the next logical step in the BB franchise?


----------



## Jazzz (Feb 1, 2007)

Although accepted to a large degree by society, "white trash" is certainly a racist phrase.


----------



## pk (Feb 1, 2007)

Jazzz said:
			
		

> Although accepted to a large degree by society, "white trash" is certainly a racist phrase.



Even when used by white people such as you or I?

I consider it an insult directed at the mindset of people, not their skin colour, though that obviously plays a part.

Like "neocon" for example, calls to mind stubborn redneck wankers from the USA hell bent on imposing their own special brand of God fearing democracy by any means neccessary as long as they get rich doing so.

That's not racist, it's a phrase that sums up their ideology.

And the Goody ideology is to cynically attempt to hoodwink the public into thinking they are worthy of attention and reality TV contracts, imposing their screechy pithy brand of Jadeism upon the nation.

Actually I couldn't care less, can't even be fucked to finish this p


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Feb 1, 2007)

Jazzz said:
			
		

> Although accepted to a large degree by society, "white trash" is certainly a racist phrase.



oh fuck off.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Feb 1, 2007)

Jazzz said:
			
		

> Although accepted to a large degree by society, "white trash" is certainly a racist phrase.




to be fair, it's largely an anti-working class phrase, but it's not racist.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> to be fair, it's largely an anti-working class phrase, but it's not racist.


It is indeed anti white working class.  But it is also racist to this extent: its use originated in America, where it was used by middle class whites to disown working class whites.  The implication was this: "you are not meant to live like this; you are letting the side down.  We expect this of poor blacks, but you shame white society with your lifestyle".  So, used in this way, it was racist towards blacks by implication.

That, admittedly, is not the way it is commonly used in this country.  Either way, it is an inexcusable thing to say.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> Predictably wrong yet again, the word "pikey" has no direct connotations of race.


It does - it means traveller.  From your link: "Pikey is a pejorative slang term used in the United Kingdom, used originally to refer to Irish Travellers".  You said "Fucking pikey".  It was out of order.

You also took the piss out of Budden's disability.  Now, whatever you think of her behaviour (and I have myself critised both her behaviour and Jade's behaviour on this thread), that does not give you the right to make comments that denigrade disability.

Your argument appears to be "they behaved badly by singling out weaknesses; I'll behave badly in the same way".  Well, it doesn't give you that right; you are not some kind of superman, to whom these standards do not apply.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 1, 2007)

Pikey I'll give you, but to claim white trash as a racist phrase, particularly given your archaic justification, seems to be over-egging the pudding somewhat.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> to claim white trash as a racist phrase, particularly given your archaic justification, seems to be over-egging the pudding somewhat.


I'm emphatically _not_ claiming it is generally used in a racist way in this country.  As I very clearly said.


----------



## Jenerys (Feb 1, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> It is indeed anti white working class.  But it is also racist to this extent: its use originated in America, where it was used by middle class whites to disown working class whites.  The implication was this: "you are not meant to live like this; you are letting the side down.  We expect this of poor blacks, but you shame white society with your lifestyle".  So, used in this way, it was racist towards blacks by implication.
> 
> That, admittedly, is not the way it is commonly used in this country.  Either way, it is an inexcusable thing to say.


Did you nick that off of me on the digitalspy forums?


----------



## Maidmarian (Feb 1, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> It does - it means traveller.  From your link: "Pikey is a pejorative slang term used in the United Kingdom, used originally to refer to Irish Travellers".  You said "Fucking pikey".  It was out of order.
> 
> You also took the piss out of Budden's disability.  Now, whatever you think of her behaviour (and I have myself critised both her behaviour and Jade's behaviour on this thread), that does not give you the right to make comments that denigrade disability.
> 
> Your argument appears to be "they behaved badly by singling out weaknesses; I'll behave badly in the same way".  Well, it doesn't give you that right; you are not some kind of superman, to whom these standards do not apply.



Well said.


----------



## Jografer (Feb 1, 2007)

Jazzz said:
			
		

> Although accepted to a large degree by society, "white trash" is certainly a racist phrase.



Why.. as the 'N' word has been reclaimed by black people to describe themselves, disabled people refer to the 'crip' movement and sections of the gay community talk about poofs/pooves, I claim the right to use 'white trash' when and how I like....

.... just a thought like.....


----------



## wishface (Feb 1, 2007)

Jografer said:
			
		

> Why.. as the 'N' word has been reclaimed by black people to describe themselves, disabled people refer to the 'crip' movement and sections of the gay community talk about poofs/pooves, I claim the right to use 'white trash' when and how I like....
> 
> .... just a thought like.....


and i wish black peopel wouldn't use the N word.


----------



## Griff (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks like everybody is dropping Jade like mad, and her name seems to be mud everywhere.

Here's the local Epping/Ongar paper this week. Apparently she wanted £3000 to turn on the Ongar town Christmas lights on.


----------



## exosculate (Feb 1, 2007)

Blimey this threads gone off at a tangent.

PK - I think you know you are being provocative!


----------



## exosculate (Feb 1, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Looks like everybody is dropping Jade like mad, and her name seems to be mud everywhere.
> 
> Here's the local Epping/Ongar paper this week. Apparently she wanted £3000 to turn on the Ongar town Christmas lights on.




I note they have put her address in there, how thoughtful of them, i note her double glazing has already been smashed.


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 1, 2007)

Ongar is a lovely part of the world.

I am sure I saw Jade at North Weald Airfield Market one time.  The fact that she lives in Ongar only adds to my resolve.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2007)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Did you nick that off of me on the digitalspy forums?


Never been there, but I'm happy to admit it wasn't an original thought - it's well documented.


----------



## Griff (Feb 1, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Bloody Hell. I just watched the Jo O'Meara interview. I feel so sorry for that woman. She's broken.
> 
> (added to this post so that people don't have to go back and search for it in other posts).




First chance I've had of seeing that, as I can't see stuff like that at work.

Very unpleasant viewing it has to be said.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 1, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I'm emphatically _not_ claiming it is generally used in a racist way in this country.  As I very clearly said.



I dunno - it's hard to justify how a phrase such as '_white_ trash' cannot be connected to race, whatever country it's used in. If a phrase connected to race is used in a disparaging way, then surely it is, by default, racist?

Actually it seems unfair to even use it for the whole Goody clan, (not that you did), because the Grandparents seem OK, just working class and white.


----------



## pk (Feb 2, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Blimey this threads gone off at a tangent.
> 
> PK - I think you know you are being provocative!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 5, 2007)

http://entertainment.aol.co.uk/big-...rt-order-over-bb/article/20070205073109990004 
Channel4 refuse to hand over un-edited CBB recordings...


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 5, 2007)

Russell Brand has quit as host of BBBM apparently. They'll have to get someone else in for BB8.


----------



## wishface (Feb 5, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I note they have put her address in there, how thoughtful of them, i note her double glazing has already been smashed.


utterly irresponsible journalism.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 12, 2007)

Just seen this.....http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news_detail.html?sku=1203

The star isnt the most informative of reads, but has anyone else heard about this story....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep, I read it a few weeks back on blackbritain..sky has also picked this up: http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,70131-1251167,00.html?f=rss

I'd like to see the footage before being able to make an informed comment but it wouldn't surprise me if this is as face value...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yep, I read it a few weeks back on blackbritain..sky has also picked this up: http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,70131-1251167,00.html?f=rss
> 
> I'd like to see the footage before being able to make an informed comment but it wouldn't surprise me if this is as face value...




me too, must look on you tube..........


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 12, 2007)

Its not on You tube>>>>>


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 12, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> me too, must look on you tube..........



Let me know if you find it, want to write about this but there just doesn't seem to be enough evidence to justify a story...

E2A: oh right, I guess it'll turn up sooner or later...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Let me know if you find it, want to write about this but there just doesn't seem to be enough evidence to justify a story...




I have searched all over the net....extra shetty, shilpa shetty, indian telivision......nothing at all apart from this
http://us.indiantelevision.com/tube/y2k4/aug/augtube33.htm#top

I think thats rather odd, surely it would be somewhere


----------



## exosculate (Feb 12, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I have searched all over the net....extra shetty, shilpa shetty, indian telivision......nothing at all apart from this
> http://us.indiantelevision.com/tube/y2k4/aug/augtube33.htm#top
> 
> I think thats rather odd, surely it would be somewhere




I'm thinking

1) Its an untrue story
2) Its been cleansed from history

This does not surprise me (if true) given Shilpas background and the fact she is clearly not the sharpest tool in the box. 

It is fair to say non-white racism is not taken seriously by many. In the same way as domestic violence against men isn't.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 12, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm thinking
> 
> 1) Its an untrue story
> 2) Its been cleansed from history
> ...



There are tons of stories about indian television reporting their outrage of racism on CBB, but this has conveiniently dissappeared. If the story is true then it really does stink.......


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 12, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> There are tons of stories about indian television reporting their outrage of racism on CBB, but this has conveiniently dissappeared. If the story is true then it really does stink.......



Indeed. Let's hope some enterprising journo uncovers it. Thing is footage must exist somewhere because that picture is from the show...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Thing is footage must exist somewhere because that picture is from the show...



exactly....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 12, 2007)

Has anybody been able to find it yet??, im finding this very strange to say the least..........or a pile of shit, as no news reports or any further coverage of the story is to be found anywhere, which in relation to how the race story broke initially in the CBB house, just makes this all the more weird tbh...


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 12, 2007)

I saw a still from the show in the Daily Star today.  But I'd like to see the context before making a judgement.

There are any number of reasons why a person might be photographed smiling in the proximity of an Asian man blacked-up and wearing a wig, and not all of them are to do with condoning racism.  Although, it should be said in all fairness that some are.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 12, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I saw a still from the show in the Daily Star today.  But I'd like to see the context before making a judgement.
> 
> There are any number of reasons why a person might be photographed smiling in the proximity of an Asian man blacked-up and wearing a wig, and not all of them are to do with condoning racism.  Although, it should be said in all fairness that some are.




I find it more strange that the footage is not to hand, in the age of youtube, its a relatively quick process, why is this different???


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 12, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> why is this different???


I dunno.  It's in Tulu or Gujarati or something?


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 13, 2007)

Q. What's red and full of spunk?

A. Jade Goody's next curry.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 13, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Just seen this.....http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news_detail.html?sku=1203
> 
> The star isnt the most informative of reads, but has anyone else heard about this story....



It sounds like a comedy show. It would hardly be the first comedy show to take the piss out of the Black and White Minstrels.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 13, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> It sounds like a comedy show. It would hardly be the first comedy show to take the piss out of the Black and White Minstrels.



Quite, but thats not the point...if this story is true, then it smacks of double standards and makes our whole media and politicians look like twats of the highest order..........


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 13, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> makes our whole media and politicians look like twats of the highest order..........


 

All together: but our whole media and politicians _are_ twats of the highest order!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 13, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> All together: but our whole media and politicians _are_ twats of the highest order!




I know , but all this kiss assing of her outside parliament while that feckless jo has a full on breakdown  on tv........and then supposedly this story emerges......
well lack ofperspective...double standards and hypocrisy spring to mind.....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 13, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I know , but all this kiss assing of her outside parliament while that feckless jo has a full on breakdown  on tv........and then supposedly this story emerges......
> well lack ofperspective...double standards and hypocrisy spring to mind.....



Yep, I'm with haylz on this one...


----------



## scifisam (Feb 13, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Quite, but thats not the point...if this story is true, then it smacks of double standards and makes our whole media and politicians look like twats of the highest order..........



How? Taking the piss out of the B&W Minstrels would be taking the piss out of racists, not being racist.


----------



## exosculate (Feb 13, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> How? Taking the piss out of the B&W Minstrels would be taking the piss out of racists, not being racist.




Without seeing the supposed clip its a bit difficult to come to a conclusion.

Why do you think the show was axed? If this clip exists is it really likely to be parodying a UK show axed in the 1970s?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 13, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> How? Taking the piss out of the B&W Minstrels would be taking the piss out of racists, not being racist.



You sure about that mate


----------



## scifisam (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, yes, it is difficult to come to a conclusion - I'm just going on a description of Shilpa Shetty in front of people dressed up as the Black and White Minstrels, which led me to believe that it may be taking the piss out of the Black and White Minstrels. That's not so unlikely, given that India is a former British colony.

How the Hell would I know why an unknown show that I have never seen or heard of, or know the name of, was axed?


----------



## scifisam (Feb 13, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> You sure about that mate



Er, yeah. Unless it's taking the piss out of white people who take the piss out of black people, and that is in itself racist ... *disappears into an ever-decreasing circle*

I knew this would happen, though. I *knew* there'd be some sort of suggestion of racism on SS's part (heh, good initials), even as unsubstantiated and pointless as this seems to be.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 13, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Well, yes, it is difficult to come to a conclusion - I'm just going on a description of Shilpa Shetty in front of people dressed up as the Black and White Minstrels, which led me to believe that it may be taking the piss out of the Black and White Minstrels. That's not so unlikely, given that India is a former British colony.
> 
> How the Hell would I know why an unknown show that I have never seen or heard of, or know the name of, was axed?




it hasnt been axed.... 

There are other episodes of "extra shetty" dotted on the internet, just the one in question has either been removed or.....well  who knows


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 13, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> Er, yeah. Unless it's taking the piss out of white people who take the piss out of black people, and that is in itself racist ... *disappears into an ever-decreasing circle*
> 
> I knew this would happen, though. I *knew* there'd be some sort of suggestion of racism on SS's part (heh, good initials), even as unsubstantiated and pointless as this seems to be.




well after the witch hunt of the 3 clueless muppets, its only fair any allegations true or not should be given the same coverage.....no


----------



## exosculate (Feb 13, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> How the Hell would I know why an unknown show that I have never seen or heard of, or know the name of, was axed?




Its funny you say that, yet clearly think it may have been the subject of parody in India of a UK show axed in 1970s, because of a colonial relationship that ended in the 1940s!

Seems unlikely to me.


----------



## JHE (Feb 13, 2007)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> I saw a still from the show in the Daily Star today.  But I'd like to see the context before making a judgement.
> 
> There are any number of reasons why a person might be photographed smiling in the proximity of an Asian man blacked-up and wearing a wig, and not all of them are to do with condoning racism.  Although, it should be said in all fairness that some are.



Very fair.

I wouldn't crucify her for laughing - far from it - but I never thought she was a likable person, anyway.  She's a rich, spoiled creep, who happens to be rather glamorous and, according to Bollywood fans, can act, too.

Who cares whether she enjoys B&W Minstral nonsense?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 13, 2007)

The clip with shetty in question was from 1994 i believe


----------



## exosculate (Feb 13, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> well after the witch hunt of the 3 clueless muppets, its only fair any allegations true or not should be given the same coverage.....no




Lets expose the armpits (leave no armpit left unturned) which are celebrity.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 13, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> it hasnt been axed....
> 
> There are other episodes of "extra shetty" dotted on the internet, just the one in question has either been removed or.....well  who knows



It hasn't been axed? I R confused. Someone else said it had been axed. But then, I don't even know the name of the show, and it hasn't been given anywhere, so it's kinda hard for me to know if the show's been axed or not, or what kind of show it was, or anything at all .... Same as everyone else on here. 

I was looking for clips of the Mighty Boosh online the other day, but only found clips of one (not very good) live gig. The others have either been removed or ... who knows. Conspiracy!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 13, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> It hasn't been axed? I R confused. Someone else said it had been axed. But then, I don't even know the name of the show, and it hasn't been given anywhere, so it's kinda hard for me to know if the show's been axed or not, or what kind of show it was, or anything at all .... Same as everyone else on here.
> 
> I was looking for clips of the Mighty Boosh online the other day, but only found clips of one (not very good) live gig. The others have either been removed or ... who knows. Conspiracy!



Its called "extra shetty" and "indian television" are the broadcasters....

its gone.....


----------



## exosculate (Feb 14, 2007)

scifisam said:
			
		

> I was looking for clips of the Mighty Boosh online the other day, but only found clips of one (not very good) live gig. The others have either been removed or ... who knows. Conspiracy!




I think Google has began to tighten it up to be in line with its commercial strategy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> The clip with shetty in question was from 1994 i believe



I think it was from 2004 (in 1994 Shetty would have looked much younger)...


----------



## scifisam (Feb 14, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Its funny you say that, yet clearly think it may have been the subject of parody in India of a UK show axed in 1970s, because of a colonial relationship that ended in the 1940s!
> 
> Seems unlikely to me.



Sorry, I'm just going on the description from another poster, since I can't watch it. They said 'Black and White Minstrels,' which speaks to me of the old TV show and nothing else.

Given the numbers of countries that seemed to like Benny Hill, I wouldn't be surprised if the B&W Minstrels were widely (I almost typed 'whitely' then, heh) circulated at a time when there wasn't so much available to circulate, and the BBC was available in India.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 14, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I think it was from 2004 (in 1994 Shetty would have looked much younger)...




yes yes thats the one


----------

